# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  *#* من قصة يا عيونه بس يكفيني عذاب *#*

## شوق الربيع

...((يا عيونه بس يكفيني عذاب))... 
الجزء الأول... 
.......:شذى حبيبتي في ناس خطبوك من أبوك...
شذى وهي مستغربه: هلا يمه شتقولين في ناس خطبوني؟
ام محمد وهي تناظر بنتها الوحيده:إيــــه خطبوك وينتظرون الرد عشان يجون يخطبون رسمي..
شذى بفضول : مين هم...انا اعرفهم ؟
ام محمد: لا ما تعرفينهم...ولا أنا اعرفهم بعد؟
شذى: إذا انا ولا انت نعرفهم مين يعرفهم؟
ام محمد : خالد اخوك يعرف المعرس...
شذى وهي تناظر امها: مرة وحده معرس زين يمكن ما أوافق...يا خوفي بس يطلع زي راكان اللي قبله ما يعرف...
امها تقاطعها: اخوك خالد يمدح فيه ويقول مثله ما ينرد...
شذى: يعني بس خالد يعرفه.....
امها وكأنها تذكرت حاجة: انت بعد تعرفين خالته اخت امه...
شذى باندهاش: خالته اعرفها انا ؟ من تقصدين يمه ؟
امها وهي تبتسم: فكري ...تتوقعينها مين؟
شذى وهي محتارة: مين من الجيران او من اصدقاء العيلة؟؟
امها: ما حزرت....و باقولك حاجة ترى اهل المعرس مو من الشرقيه؟
شذى واندهاشها زاد: مو من الشرقية...وانا اعرف خالته واخوي خالد يعرف مرس الغفلة...ومثلة ما ينرد.....يمه خلاص تراني خلاص وصلت حدي قولي لي مين وماله داعي هالفوازير اللي انت مسويتها..
امها: اوكيه بقولك...
تقاطعها شذى بضحتكتها الرنانة: هههههههههه احلى يمه اوكيه هذي من وين جابيتها....والله الوالده حركات..اوكية..بكرة ايش رح تقولين...تشاو...ههههههههههههه
ام محمد : تضحكين على امك هاه؟ زين يا شذى موتي بفضولك نامي الليلة بدون ما تعرفين عريس الغفلة على قولتك...
شذى وهي تحاول تكتم ضحكتها : خلاص يمه والله آسفه بس بالله من اللي علمك عليها أكيد سعود ما غيره صح
ام محمد: ماني بقايله زين...
شذى قامت وحبت فوق راس امها : خلاص السموحة يمة بس قولي لي من المعرس تكفين يمة الله يخليك الله يوفقك الله يـ....
ام محمد تقاطعها: خلاص زين زين باقول عاد انتي تلصقين بالواحد إلين يقولك....
شذى: زين مين المعرس؟؟؟
ام محمد: خالته تراها معيدة بالكلية عندك بقسم لغة عربية؟؟
شذى والفضول ذابحها: بالله عندي بالكليه وبقسمي بعد مين هذي؟
ام محمد:اسمها عبير...عرفتيها؟
شذى والبسمة شاقتها: من جد ونااااسة الصراحة اذا هو على خالته رح يكون جنتلمان...
ام محمد باستغراب: وش جنتلمانه انتي وخشتك؟
شذى وهي مبسوطة:ما عليك مني...زين اذا هو مش من الشرقيه اجل من وين؟
ام محمد: من الرياض...
شذى وهي تناظر امها: من الرياض...وجا الشرقية يخطبني...ليه خلصو بنات الرياض عشان يدور برا...
ام محمد:يقول لاخوك خالد احنا ندور على العرق الطيب...
شذى: اوكيه يمه قولي لي عنه نبذه مبسطة و موجزة اكيد خالد قال لك شي عنه لو بسيط؟؟
ام محمد: خالد يقول ان اسمه تركي وهو ضابط وان عايلته مشالله عليها ناس معروفين بسمعتهم الطيبة ويقول ان ابوه واخوه الكبير يشتغلون في التجارة وعندهم خير...
شذى وهي تبتسم: ضابط يمه انت تتكلمين من جد؟
ام محمد: تعرفيني يا شذى انا ما احب المزح في امور الجد اللي زي كذا
شذى:زين اسفه يمه...كملي
ام محمد: بس هذا اهم ما قاللي اخوك...
شذى بضيق: شوفي يمه قولي لي حتى الفتافيت اللي قالها السيد خالد زيــــــــن ؟؟
ام محمد: اوفففف زين بقولك...يقول ان تركي هذا جاء الشرقيه في دورة مدة ستة شهور وخالد خويه يوسف تعرفين في العسكريه بعد...يوم جا تركي دورته العسكريه كان يوسف معه اللي صار ان يوسف عزم تركي كذا مرة ونادى خالد اخوك....يقول عنه رجل والنعم فيه ما في مثله اثنين
شذى وهي تناظر امها بنص عين:كذا عزيمة تخلي تركي هذا...يخطب اخت خالد اللي شافه مرات معدودة هاه؟..
ام محمد وهي تضرب بنتها بخفه على كتفها: يا النبيهه توني اقولك خالته عندك بالكليه اكيد سألها عنك ومدحتك له(واخذت ام محمد تمسح على شعر بنتها) والله وكبرتي يا شذى وبنزوجك...
شذى وهي تبتسم لأمها:اكيد باكبر يا يمه مثل الناس...يعني تبيني اصغر مثلا؟...بس يمة كيف عرف تركي اني انا اخت خالد ادرس عند خالته هاه؟
ام محمد: خالته هذي عبير كلمتني وهي اصلا اللي دلته علينا بس لقاء تركي بخالد كان صدفة...
شذى: يمه توك تقولين ما اعرفهم...
ام محمد: والله ما اعرفهم هي كلمتني وعرفتني بنفسها و قالت لي الموضوع وخالد كلمه تركي وينتظرون الرد عشان زي ما قلتلك...
شذى: ارد على واحد ما اعرفه الله يهداك يمه....
ام محمد: اخوك يمدحه وانتي توك تمدحين خالته...
تقاطعها شذى : بس هذا ما يكفي يمه لازم نشوفهم ونسأل عنهم زين وبعد كذا لكل حادث حديث...
ام محمد:خلاص يعني انتي ما عندك اعتراض للحين؟
شذى:اعترض على ايش؟؟
ام محمد: يعني يا حبيبتي انتي مو معترضة(وبغت شذى تقاطعها) اسمعيني للآخر خليهم يجون ونشوفهم وبعدها نسأل عنهم اذا طلعوا اهل خير الله يحييهم واذا كان غير كذا ننهي الموضوع من اوله ولا كانه صار شي..
اعجبت شذى براي امها: يمشي اللي تقولينه يام محمد..
ام محمد:الله يحفظك يا شذى ويكتبلك اللي فيه الخير...
وقامت ام محمد عن بنتها وطلعت من غرفة شذى عشان تقول لابو محمد براي بنتهم الوحيده
شذى عمرها 19سنه اصغر وحده في اخوانها وحدانية بين ثلاثة اولاد حلوة مملوحة وهي طويلة وجسمها روعة و يسمونها البنات باربي من حلاوة جسمها و شعرها لآخر ظهرها حلو وكثيف وناعم وهي بيضاء صافيه تميزها بحة صوتها الناعمة وهي طيبة وحبوبة و شذى مجنونة بالموضة والأناقة..
اخوانها محمد اكبر واحد عمره 33 يشتغل مساعد طيار بالخطوط السعودية
متزوج مريم ومريم هذي ملقوفة وفيها لعانة احيانا تكون ملكة الطيبة واحيانا العكس
وعندهم بنتين ريم 5سنين و رنا سنتين
ومحمد ومرته ساكن مع اهله بحكم سفره الدائم ما يقدر يخليهم لوحدهم عشان كذا ساكن مع اهله..
خالد 28سنه ثاني واحد متزوج بنت عمه مها وساكن بفيلة جنب اهله وهو يشتغل مهندس بناء
سعود24سنة توه راجع من برا كان يدرس بجامعة اكسفورد ببريطانيا واول مارجع تعين مدير علاقات عامه باهم الشركات الكبرى بالشرقية هو احلى اخوانه واملحهم بس طبعا بعد شذى...
..................................................  ..............................
ام محمد بعد ما طلعت من غرفة شذى كانت بتروح لغرفتها إلا شافت رنا بنت محمد طايحة تبكي على الأرض...
ام محمد: وش فيها راني تبكي...(وشالتها من الأرض)...وش فيك يا رنا تبكين؟
إلا تجي مريم وتشيل بنتها من يد ام محمد وتقول وهي معصبة : خالتي ما تشوفينها طايحة على وجهها اكيد بتبكي...
ام محمد : وش فيك معصبة ؟؟
مريم : ما فيني شي بس بنتي طايحة...إلا شسالفة الرجال اللي خاطب شذى اسمعكم تتساسرون فيه ولا حد قال لي او افكر يقولي حتى مها مرة خالد تعرف السالفة وانا آخر من يعلم...
ام محمد تركتها لأنها ما تبي مشاكل ومشت عنها وقالت: ما حصل شي واذا صار شي قلنا لك ....
معروف عن مريم اللقافة واللعانة...بس قدام محمد حمامة سلام ...الكل منقهر منها حتى شذى بس دايم يوقفونها عند حدها ومحد يشكي لمحمد منها لانهم شايفينه يحبها ومرتاح معها..
مريم قعدت تاكل بنفسها من القهر لأنها ما تعرف شي في السالفة ومنقهرة من محمد زيادة لأنه اكيد بيعرف ولا قالها مع انه زوجته وام عياله...
________________________

----------


## شوق الربيع

تـــــــــــابــع........


وفي الرياض...
متعب: احلى يا تركي بتاخذ لك شرقاويه هاه
تركي وهو يبتسم لاخوه: شفت اخوك مب هين
متعب وهو يغمز لتركي: اهل الشرقية اهل الدلع يا تركي
هنا يتدخل اخوهم الكبير بندر: شوف يا تركي اذا المرة اللي بتاخذها زينة
حلوة...لا تنسى اخوك الكبير عشان اذا عجبتك باخذ اختها...
تركي وهو يناظر اخوه بندر نظرة سخرية: ما تقدر لأن المدام مارح توافق على هالشي...وبعدين خلك مرتاح ماعندها خوات...
بندر وهو معصب: وش دخل مرتي في السالفة هاه؟
متعب وهو يكلم بندر: بندر يا عمي خلك مع بنت عمك ام فارس احسن لك...
بندر ابو فارس: امزح على طول صدقت انت و اخوك.....
الكل ضحك عليه لما قال كذا
بندر: المهم ما علينا تركي لو تاخذ لك وحده من بنات عمانك او خوالك احسن لك
تركي: خلاص يا بندر قفل السالفه تعرف ما حد منهم عاجبني او حتى داخل مزاجي
متعب وهو يكلم بندر: تذكر بعض الناس يوم دموعهم اربع اربع لما خلصوا الثانوية توهم بزران يبون يتزوجون بنت عمك سلمى...
تركي وهو يضحك: عادكم تتذكرون انا نسيت السالفة تدرون لها 8سنين يعني فيه ناس ماتوا وناس ولدوا وناس تزوجوا وتطلقوا وانتم عادكم فيها
بندر ابو فارس: لا مو عادنا فيها بس تقول مو عاجبينك بنات عمك..
تركي بضيق: هذا حب مراهقه حب عيال...وبعدين خلاص انا بتزوج يعني خلاص قفلوا عليها...
ويقوم تركي عنهم ....
ابو فارس: وين تعال ...خلاص بنسكت...
تركي وهو ماشي:لا تسكتون كملوا كلامكم...بس ياليت تبعدوني وما أكون محور حديثكم....
متعب: اقول تركي وين رايح؟
تركي:بروح مع واحد من اخوياي عازمني على العشا...ويناظر تركي ساعته...شفتوا اخرتوني الساعة تسعة ونص ونا متفق على الساعة تسع...
متعب وهو يضحك:لما تودع العزوبية وتتزوج لازم تكون تسع ونص بالبيت مافيه سهر برا البيت...مافيه تاخير...
تركي وهو يبتسم:خير ان شالله انا لما اتعدل يكون بمزاجي وبراحتي...
وطلع تركي ...
تركي وهو في سيارته رايح لموعده...
دق جواله...
....: تركي
تركي:هلا والله يباه...
ابو بندر: تركي توني مسكر من ابو محمد ويقول حياكم الله ...
تركي :يعني موافقين...
ابو بندر:أكيــــــد...ومن يقدر يرفض تركي ولد عبدالله...
تركي:أخذت منهم موعد...
ابو بندر: إيه على الخميس الجاي بنروح الشرقية ....والله يعين على اختيار خالتك...
تركي:إن شاء الله خير ....
ابو بندر:إن شالله تامر على شي؟
تركي:ما يامر على عدو...
ابو بندر:في حفظ الله..
تركي:مع السلامة.....
ويقفل الجوال تركي ويفكر في مسقبله مع بنت ما يعرف عنها إلا اسمها
....
تركي عمره سبعة وعشرين سنه شاب الكل يحلم فيه وسيم لدرجة تبهر الاعين ورجل خلوق وطيب يحب الاعتماد على نفسه في كل الامور رفض يشتغل مع ابوه وحب يعمل لنفسه ومستقبله دخل العسكريه
لأنها حلمه من صغره ودايم يقول عنها مصنع الرجال...عيبه عصبيته الزايدة وغروره الزايد ويبي اللي معاه يمشون مثل الساعة يعني بدون اخطاء...
هو ترتيبة الرابع في العائله...
اكبر واحد ابوفارس بندر 40سنه متزوج عائشة بنت عمه
بعده فاطمة 37سنه متزوجة ولد خالها ناصر
وبعدها متعب 30 سنه متزوج سارا بنت عمته
وبعدين تركي...
وبعدين آخر العنقود بشاير18سنه حلوة ودلوعة...
في بيت شذى وبالتحديد بغرفتها مع صديقتها ريم...
ريم:الصراحة ما نقدر نتكلم خاطبك ضابط بناء على رغبتك وحلمك...
شذى وهي تناظر رفيقتها بفرح: شفت شلون...
وتزيدها ريم: لاااااااااااااا وبعد مثل ما تمنيت تسكنين بالرياض...
شذى وعيونها بتطلع:أنا؟؟؟ متى قلته؟؟؟.........
ريم بنص عين:لا تحاولين تنكرين(وتقلد صوت شذى)ياربي ياليت إحنا عايشين بالرياض مع بنات عمي سعد بدل هالرطوبة والحر اللي بالشرقية ذابحنا...
شذى وهي تسند ظهرها على الكرسي: هذا بس كلام وخرابيط....
ريم: إلا تعالي قلتي رح يجون يوم الخميس يعني(وتحسب ريم على اصابعها)يعني بعد خمس ايام
شذى: يالله مرة قريب...
ريم:بتشوفينه ويشوفك مثل ما قلت قبل شوي؟
شذى:yes
ريم:يعني سألتو عنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شذى وهي تتربع وتعدل جلستها: طبعا ما خلى أبوي الله يحفظه أحد بالرياض نعرفوه إلا خلاه يسأل وشغل فريق التحري حقه بالرياض يسال عنه والنتيجة هي...إنهم مدحوه ومدحوه أهلة بعد...
ريم وهي تضحك:بالله من فريق التحري هذا؟؟؟هههههههههه
شذى وهي تضحك من ضحك صديقتها: هذول الله يسلمك يتكونون من ثلاثة أبطال هم عمي سعد وخالي فهد و خويه عبدالهادي...
ريم وهي تضحك:يعني النتايج تطمن...
شذى:ع الآخــــــر... وظحكوا....
وبعد فترة سكوت طويلة بينهم...
قامت شذى من على الكرسي وراحت وقفت قدام المرآية وقعدت تتأمل نفسها وبعدها لفت على ريم : ريم تتوقعين تركي بيرفضني.......لو رفضني والله أنهار إلا أموت...تذكرين أمل يوم رفضها خطيبها لما شافها البنت نهارت مسكينة...
ريم بجدية:شذى؟...إيش هالكلام أساسا مافي مقارنة بينك إنت وهي...صدق إنها حبوبة وطيبة بس إنت احلى...أساسا مافيه مجال للمقارنة بينك وبينها...هي جمالها متواضع مرررة
شذى: ولو...الجمال مو كل شي بالحياة أهم شي الراحة النفسية...يمكن مايرتاح معاي...
ريم: ما أدري شقول لك...بس احسن حل صلي استخارة واطلبي من الله إنه ينور بصيرتك
شذى:صليت استخارة وهذا دايم ادعوا الله إنه يكتبي لي الخيرة...
ريم:الله يوفقك...
شذى تقرب من ريم:ريم شوفي ألحين بفتح الباب وبلقى مريم تحاول تتسمع...
ريم وهي تحط يدها على راسها:ياربي...هذي ما تشبع دايم تتصنت؟؟
وتقوم شذى وتاشر لها على الباب وبخفة سريعة تفتح الباب ومثل ما توقعت مريم قدامها تسوي نفسها رايحة لغرفتها لأنها قريبة من غرفة شذى...
شذى وهي حاطة يدها لى خصرها:إنت شتسوين هنا؟؟؟
مريم تحاول تخفي ارتباكها:رايحة لغرفتي(وتقوي عينها وتقول بعصبية)ولا لازم آخذ الأذن من آنسة شذى قبل لأروح غرفتي هاه؟
شذى بتحدي:إيه لازم زين؟...وبعدين ترى حركاتك مكشوفة...
مريم بعصبية:أي حركات؟
وتدّخل ريم وتسحب شذى على داخل الغرفة...
ريم لمريم:هلا مريم...
مريم ببرود:هلا...
ريم لشذى:خلاص يا شيخة بلى مشاكل؟
شى بقهر:تقهرني يا عالم...أنا متأكدة إنها تتسمع بس..
ويقطع حديثهم صوت جوال ريم...
ريم:هلا...وين أنت؟...أوكيه لحظة....اوووووه زين خلاص جايية....لا تاكلني...بااااااي...
شذى:مين اخوك؟
ريم:إيه تحت ينتظرني...
شذى: طبعا تجين يوم الخميس...
ريم وهي تاخذ عبايتها:بشوف...
شذى: وش تشوفين تجين يعني تجين....
ريم تلبس العباية:بشوف...وبعدين التليفون بينا...
شذى:مثل ما قلتي...بينا التليفون...
ريم:أوكيه يلله باااي...
شذى:بااااي...ترا اليوم بكلمك...
ريم وهي طالعة: في انتظارك........
وبعد ما راحت ريم دخلت شذى غرفتها و وراحت وانسدحت على فراشها وقعدت تفكر...
غربية؟؟ليش اختارتها عبير من بين البنات...ليش ما اختارت ريم مع إن ريم املح منها واحلى بكثير...زين يعني يمكن وجود عبير معها كان صدفة ووجودهم الثنتين بنفس المكان صدفة...او يمكن هي اختارتها لتركي...طيب ليش مادور في الرياض اكيد بيلقى سكان الرياض بالملايين الله العالم...
ريم صديقة شذى حلوة وأحلى من شذى بكثير بس هي وشذى صديقات من الطفولة...
..................................................  ..................
في غرتهم...
مريم بعصبية:ليش ما قلت لي يا محمد إن فيه أحد خطب أختك؟
محمد وهو تعبان متمدد على فراشه:نسيت...
مريم:ولو هذا مو عذر...
محمد معصب:خلاص نسيت يعني ما أنسى؟....
مريم:زين تدري إنهم بيجون يوم الخميس هذا؟
محمد:من قال لك؟
مريم:شذى قالت لي...(كذابة تتصنت عليها)....
محمد بينام خلاص:حلو...خلاص مادام شذى قالت لك خل تقولك الباقي...
مريم بقهر:ليش ما تقولي إنت؟ مو إنت زوجي؟
محمد: بكرة وراي سفر لجدة والمدينة خلاص خليني انام...
مريم مقهورة:زين...بس بكرة نكمل كلامنا على الفطور ...
محمد بضيق:خير إنشالله...
وبعدها نام محمد لأنه تعبان طول اليوم في المطار وبالليل راح المستشفى يزور خوية...وبعدها معزوم وما وصل البيت إلا متاخر ولقى مريم تنتظره يدري غنها صاحبة مشاكل بس حبوبة...
محمد عصبي ويحب اهلة ومرته وما يرضا لهم المهانة وبنفس الوقت ما يبيهم يغلطون....

..................................................  ................

في الصباح على الفطور.........
ام بندر: تركي لا تزال مصمم على رايك؟...
تركي زهق من هالسالفة: يمه خلاص كفاية خلاص خطبنا وبنروح نشوف العروسة....
ام بندر:بس انا...
يقاطعها تركي:على عيني وراسي بس بلاها سالفة إنتي تبيني ارتاح خليني على ما انا عليه...
ام بندر:ناس ما نعرفهم مهوب احسن من ناس نعرفهم منا وفينا...
تركي وهو يشرب الشاي:يمه...لما سألتك بالبداية وافقتك وألحين تعترضين ما يصلح يمه بعد ما كلمناهم ترضينها لبشاير؟؟
ام بندر:لأ.... يا تركي خالتك هي اللي دلتنا عليهم ويمكن بعدها ما تعجبك العروس وبعدين بس هي اللي تعرفها؟
تركي:وانا اعرف اخوها...مشالله عليهم....وانا استخرت و ربي ريح قلبي لهالشي....
ام بندر:بس عندي سلمى بنت عمك احسن ...او جواهر بنت خالتك...
تركي وهو قايم من الفطور:ما ابي لا الاولى ولا الثانية انا اعرفهم واحس ما بقدر اعيش معهم....
ام بندر:كمل فطورك؟
تركي:الحمدلله شبعت...بعد وراي دوام...
ام بندر :الله يحفظك.......
بعد ما طلع تركي...
قعدت ام بندر تفكر صح هي اللي غلطت في البداية ما اعترضت يوم الخطبة صارت رسمي توها تتكلم بعد ما يصير هذا مو من الأصول...

..................................................  ....

----------


## شوق الربيع

تـــــابــــع...............


مريم:انا اشوف إن شذى مهوب صغيرة على الزواج خلها تتزوج ونفتك مو كل ما يجيها عريس تدور لها حجة وترفضة
محمد:كيفها....إنت شيخصك؟....
مريم بعصبية:كيف ما يخصني؟
محمد وهو يعدل شماغة: شوفي حبيبتي هذا وانا اخوها ما تدخلت فلا تدخلين احسن لك...انا وإنت مالنا شغل...
مريم تحرضه:بس هذي اختك؟
محمد وهو يناظرها:وهذي حياتها لوحدها إذا استانست لوحدها وإذا حزنت بعد لوحدها فلا ندخل فيها.......
مريم:............
محمد: زين إنك عرفت إذا انت فاضية اقعدي مع بناتك شوي مو قاطتهم على الشغالة
مريم:مين قال قاطتهم اصلا انا طول اليوم معهم...
محمد:باين...وهذا انا اشوف بعيوني...
يوم الخميس...
بغرفة شذى.....
شذى بارتعاش: يمه انا خايفة يا ريم احس خلاص بموت من الخوف...
ريم وهي تمسك يد شذى:خلاص يا بنت ايش هالحركات كلها نص ساعة وتشوفين المعرس؟
شذى: ريم لا تقولين كذا لك ثلاث ساعات الحين وانتي تحسبين الوقت باقي ساعتين باقي ساعة باقي نص ساعة يعني وبعدين؟؟
ريم:زين وليش ما احسب لك الوقت انا بعد تراني متوترة مثلك اذا هذا الشي يوترك يا.........يا عروسة...
شذى وهي معصبة: جب زين....عروسة بعينك...
ريم وهي حاطه يدها على صدرها: بسم الله علي وشفيك معصبة حد ضربك؟؟ انا ما قلت شي يزعل؟؟كل بنت تتمنى انها تصير عروس
شذى:ريم تكفين خلاص...انا متوترة مرة ...واحس ماني قادرة افكر والله كأني بامتحان آخر السنه إلا اشد من كذا...
ريم: شي طبيعي إنك تكونين متوترة وخايفة...بس(وتناظر ريم شذى من فوق لتحت) انت ووجهك ايش رح تلبسين لا تقولين...
تقاطعها شذى: إيه بدخل وانا لابسه كذا...عندك مانع؟؟؟
ريم: إيه عندي مانع...من جد هذا لبس انتي ووجهك...والله كأنك داخلة عزى بأحد ميت...
كانت شذى لابسه تنورة سوداء طويله مع بلوزة كم طويل تدرجات البني والبيج و رافعة شعرها بطريقة شوي رسمية وحاطه ماسكرا
خفيفه على عيونها...
شذى بعصبية: والله؟؟؟ انا عاجبني شكلي كذا...وبعدين عشان مايظن إني انا مو مصدقه فيه وطايره فيه...خليني كذا احسن ...
ريم: اتوقع لو يشوفك ينحاش...ابد بيقول داخله علي هذي بالغصب وما تبيني لا تصيرين خفيفه بس لا تسيرين كذا مره ثقيله...
شذى: الثقل زين...والبنت الخفيفه ماحد يبيها...
ريم: ماقلنا صيري خفيفه... بس شذى تكفين نزلي شعرك عشاني...بيني له انك حلوة...يله نزلي شعرك لا ترفعينه كذا...
شذى بعناد: لأ يعني لأ ...
ريم: بالله عليك نزليه و هالعناد ماله داعي يا بنت الناس...فلي شعرك وامسكي نصه من فوق بكليب احلى من هذا...
شذى:...................
ريم باقناع: والله شكلك كذا يقول عمرها 29سنه مو 19....
شذى: لاااااااا...لا تقولين كذا...امانه شكلي كذا اكبر من سني بكثير؟؟؟؟
ريم بمكر: إيـــــــه والله شكلك على حافة الثلاثينات...بس عدلي شكلك شوي عشاني...يالله مو عشاني عشانك نفسك انتي...
شذى:..........................
ريم تزيد: شذى والله اذا دخلت كذا احتمال99% انه يرفضك... كذا كأن احد مصفقك...أكيد بيقول هي مجبورة علي وانا ما ابي
وحده ما تبيني...فراح ينسحب بنفسه ويعتذر....
شذى: ريم رجاء لا تخوفيني...لهالدرجة شكلي رايح فيها...زين يالله شوري علي وش اسوي..بس لبس ماني مغيرته لو إيش...
ريم: بس غيري يا شــ....
تقاطعها شذى: ريم ملابسي مارح اغيرها لو يكون من يكون خليني كذا احسن وعن شعري بغير تسريحته عشانك...
وراحت شذى عند درجها وقاد تدور كليب احلى من اللي هي لابسته وطلعت كليب لونه بني مموج ببيج حلو وناعم...
ولفت على ريم وقالت لها: ريـم وش رايك في هذا؟؟؟
ريم: إيه هذا أحلى من اللي قبله...ألحين فلي شعرك من تحت وامسكي بس اطرافه من فووق..
وفكت شذى شعرها وقعدت تعدل فيه...وعملت مثل ما قالت لها رفيقتها ريم وبعد ما خلصت...
ريم بفرح: إيـــــــــــــه كان كذا احلى من الأول ...بس
شذى مقاطعتها بعصبيه: بس إيش بعد ؟؟؟....
ريم: بس كنت ابي اسأل ألحين انتي بتحطين مكياج ولا ايش السالفه؟؟؟...
شذى: طبعا لأ...انا بس حطيت ماسكرا وبس ....خليه يشوفني على طبيعتي أحسن...
ريم: زين حطي بس غلوس لا تحطين مكياج كامل...
شذى:ريــــــم رجاء بلى حنه زيادة على راسي...كذا وبس...
ريم: زيــــــن بس اخر شي أنتي بتلبسين اكسسوارت ولا لأ....بس لا تقولين لأ لأنك بجد بتثبتين لي إنك عجوز...
شذى: زين إنك ذكرتيني تصدقين والله نسيت...
وراحت شذى لعلبة اكسسواراتها وتبي تطلع شي تلبسه...إلا سحبت ريم العلبه منها وقالت لها:
انا اللي بختارك يا حلوة...لأن اليوم شكل ذوقك فيه زفت من كثر ما تفكرين...
شذى بابتسامه: ريموه...اعطيني العلبه تراني مهوب ناقصه لفلسفتك...
ريم برجاء: شذى الله يخليك انا خليني اختار لك والله انك اليوم رفعت ضغطي من لبسك...
شذى بمزح: لا تغلطين انتي ووجهك ولا تشوفين الباب هاه؟؟....((تقصد تطردها))...
ريم: اقول يله اقلبي ووجهك يا الحولا انا اللي باختار لك...
وتجرها شذى من شعرها بمزح: ريـــــم انا حولا يا الحولا لا تخليني الحين احذفك برا....
ريم بصراخ: آآآي....آآآي....عورتيني يالخايسه...ولا تخليني انا ألجأ للسلاحي الخاص اظافيري والعب بوجهك هاه...آآآي
شذى تفك ريم: امزح معك يا الهبله...وبعدين انتي من جدك انك تبين تشوهيني واليوم شوفتي؟؟؟....
ريم وهي تعدل شعرها: طبعا لأ...بس عشان تفكيني...وبعدين خليني أنا اللي اختار لك وش تلبسين من اكسسوارات بليــــز؟؟؟...
شذى تناظرها بابتسامه: اوكيــــه....خلاص اختاري لي ريم....بس هاه يكون ناعم ما فيه دفاشه... بليز ريم...
ريم وهي تحوس بالعلبه وتدور لها: خيـــــر انشالله...بما انك تبين ناعم باختار لك شي حلو...
..................................................  ............
بالصاله ببيت ابو محمد اهل شذى...
كانت مها زوجة خالد ومريم زوجة محمد وام محمد قاعدين...
بينما الرجال قاعدين بالمجلس مع اهل تركي اللي جو لما صارت الخطبه رســــمي....
مريم: مها...ايش قال لك خالد عن خطيب شذى؟؟؟
مها تعرف حشرية مريم ردت عليها: مثل اللي تعرفينه ما شي جديد...
مريم: وش دعوة؟؟؟ المعرس من طرف خالد وانت زوجته أكيـــــــد قال لك شي عنه...
مها: هو قال لي انهم مشالله عليهم اخلاق وسمعه طيبه...
مريم: وفلوس كثيره...
مها: مشالله عليك يا مريم هذا انتي تعرفين اجل ليش تسألين هاه؟؟....
مريم: اللي قلتيه شي معروف... وهم معروف عنهم فلوسهم الكثيره....
مها: اطمني من هالناحيه...خالد يقول إنه ما ياخذ ريال من اهله...هواللي يصرف على عمره من راتبه.... من شقاه...
مريم:يعني ما ياخذ من اهله فلوس؟؟؟؟...
مها:ولا ريال....وبعديـن انتي وش يهمك لو ياخذ او لأ... انتي بتاخذينه ولا شذى؟...
مريم:لأ مو قصدي كذا...بس كان ودي اعرف عنه اكثر...لأن محمد قال لي انهم ناس هوامير بالرياض...
مها ما حبت انها تكمل كلامها مع مريم فقعدت تكلم خالتها ام محمد اللي كانت ساكته وتناظرهم...
مها: اقول خالتي وينها العروس شذى هاه ؟....لي ساعه ونص من جيت ولا شفتها؟؟؟...
مريم تقاطعهم: وينها يعني..اكيد بغرفتها مع صديقتها ريم فوق من جات وهم الثنتين بالغرفه ماطلعت لهم 3ساعات...
مها وكأنها ما سمعت مريم: والله يا خالتي إني فرحت من قلبي بشذى وبنفس الوقت حزنت عليها مره...
ام محمد: ليـــه حزنت؟؟؟...
مها:لأن خالد قال لي ان تركي المعرس ساكن بالرياض واكيد إذا الله كتب نصيب بتروح الرياض وبنفارقها والله...
ام محمد بحزن:والله نفسي يا مها امس بالليل كانت سهرانه معي ولما راحت تنام قعدت ابكي من بعدها لان فراقها صعب علي...
مريم بخاطرها((إلا ابركها من ساعه خليها تذلف وتفكنا هالعله واحسن مافي زوجها انه بعيد منا))
مريم تكلم ام محمد: إي والله يا خالتي فراقها صعب علينا كلنا...وما اقدر اتخيل البيت من دون شذى حتى بناتي بيفارقونها...
ام محمد تناظرها باستغراب لأن المشاكل بين مريم وشذى ماتوقف فكيف رح تحزن عليها...
فهمت مريم القصد من نظرة ام محمد لها ومن متى هم حبوا بعض فقالت: تدرين يا خاله إن العشرة ماتهون لو يوم فما بالك بسنين...
ام محمد باقتناع:صدقت يابنتي العشرة ماتهون...وكل بنت لها يوم تفراق فيه بيت اهلها...
مها: خالتي اليوم تركي بيشوف شذى؟؟؟...
ام محمد: اليوم إيه بيشوفها وتشوفه...والله انها يامها مره مرعوبه من هاليوم...
مها: كل البنات كذا يا خاله واتذكر يوم جا خالد بيشوفني سويت بامي العيــــد من الخوف...
ام محمد: بس انتي تعرفين خالد من قبل وشفتيه وشافك بس هي مسكينه ما عمرها شافته ولا شي...
مها: وانتي صادقه يا خالتي...بس بعدين بتقعد تضحك على نفسها لما تتذكر.....
وفي هاللحظه يدق جوال مريم وترد مريم....وبعد ما سكرت....
مريم: اقول خالتي هذا محمد يبي يكلمك هناك بالصاله اللي بقسم الرجال....
وتقوم ام محمد لولدها....
مها: مريم محمد وش يبي بخالتي؟؟؟..
مريم: شكله يبيها تعدل شذى عشان تدخل تشوفه...لأنه سألني اذا شذى خلصت او لأ....
مها وهي تقوم: اجل خليني اطلع لشذى اشوف اذا خلصت او لأ....
وقامت مها عن مريم.....
وراحت مريم لام محمد ومحمد عشان تشوف وش صار بالمجلس عند الضيوف...
..................................................  ...............

----------


## شوق الربيع

تـــابـــع.........


....:انتي وش يعجبك؟؟...ما يعجبك العجب
شذى وهي تلبس عقد ناعم عندها: انا ما يعجبني العجب بمزاجي زين الحمدلله والشكر انتي من جدك ألبس الهبال اللي طلعتيه
ريم: أي هبال انتي يالهبله؟؟؟هذا اغراضك انا ماجبت شي من عندي...
شذى:أدري...بس والله لو اسمع كلامك بروح فيها...حشى كأني بعرس مو نظره عاديه...
ريم بنص عين: نظره عاديه؟؟؟((وتكمل بعصبية)) هذي يا مجنونه بتحدد مستقبلك وباقي عمرك...((وتقلدها)) نظره عاديه...
شذى: يعني انتي ووجهك تبيني اكشخ كأني رايحه عرس...اما عليك هبال مو طبيعي...
ريم: الصراحة يا شذى ياليتني اليوم ما جيت لأني ما استفدت غير انك رفعت الظغط والسكر عندي..
شذى تجاريها:إي والله...وانا بغيتك عون صرت فرعون...
ريم تبحلق بعيونها: انا فرعون يا شذى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟...
بهاللحظة دق باب غرفة شذى...
ريم وهي تطالع شذى وتقول بصوت واطي:هذي مريم؟؟..وش عندها صايره مؤدبه وتدق الباب خبري فيها انها تقط اذنها...
شذى وهي تضحك:انتي يالهبله هذي امي اكيد....الدنيا بتتعدل ومريم عمرها ما تعدلت...
وقامت شذى وفتحت الباب....
شذى بصراخ: مــــــــــــــــــهـــــــــــــا....هلا والله متى جيتي...والله انك جيتي بوقتك...انا موووت محتاجتك...
مها وهي تسلم على شذى: لي اكثر من ساعه تحت...بالبدايه بغيت اطلع لك بس قلت خليها تتعدل على راحتها...
وقامت ريم تسلم على مها: هلا مها شلونك؟؟؟...
مها: تمام وانتي...
ريم: بخير بس شكل شذى مطنشتنا....
مها: ليـه؟؟؟..
ريم: من لقى احبابه نسي اصحابه...انا لي معها اكثر من ثلاث ساعات واول ما شافتك نست قعدتي معها طول اليوم...
شذى وهي تضحك:ما عليك منها يامها انتي بس قولي لي وش رايك بشكلي كذا......حلو؟؟؟؟؟.
مها وهي تتأملها: إيه كذا حلو ...بس ما ادري احس ناقصك شي؟؟؟....
شذى بثقه: ابتسامتي....
ريم : اوووووووووووووووه يالثقه...
شذى وهي حاطه يدها على خصرها: اكيــــــــــــــــد واثقه اذا شذى ماهي واثقه بنفسها...أجل مين اللي يثق؟؟؟
مها:اقول خلصيني...استعدي ترى محمد يقول جهزوا...عشان تدخل...
وقتها تحولت ثقة شذى إلى خوف: تتكلمين من جد يا مها بلا مزح؟؟؟.....
ريم وهي تضحك: اقول يا الواثقه...وين الثقه اللي قبل شوي شكلها تبخرت من سمعت طاري انه يشوفك...
شذى: ريــــــم...تكفين خليني إلى ما ادخل وارجع اسوي فيك يوم ما تنسينه...
ريم شافت توتر شذى فقالت: شذى حبيبتي لا تتعبين عمرك لأنك بتدخلين من هنا وانا بروح لبيتنا من هنا....
شذى تبي تقهر ريم: احسن شي بتسوينه من يوم عرفتك...
ريم:اوكيه يا حلوة حطي يدك ورجولك بماي بارد...لأني بقعد عندك إلى ما يروح تركي الرياض زين؟؟؟
وهنا دخل ام محمد على شذى وريم ومها ومعها ريم الصغيره بنت محمد...
ام محمد:اقول حبيبتي شذى خلصتي محمد اخوك تحت ينتظرك عشان تدخلين تشوفين تركي...
شذى برعب: لا يمه باقي ما خلصت انتظري شوي...
وقتها تشيل ريم صديقة شذى ريم بنت محمد:احلى ما فيه هالبنت اسمها ...تهبل يا شذى طالعه علي...
شذى: طالعه عليك إلا على اخوي محمد يا الذكيه...
ريم تبي تلطف الجو: لأنها ماخذه نفس اسمي عرفت ليش؟؟؟
ابتسمت لها شذى ابتسامه سريعه وقالت لأمها: يمه ما ابي اشوفه خلاص هونت...
ام محمد باستغراب: إيش هونت؟؟؟....
شذى برعب:إيه هونت خليه يرسل صورته وانا بشوفها...كذا احسن...
ريم: هين انتي توافقين عليه...بس المشكله هو رح ينصدم يوم العرس لمن يشوفك...
شذى بضيق: كلي تبن زين...
ام محمد: شذى بلا دلع البنات ذا وقومي معي...ولا ترا انادي لك ابوك ياخذك...
مها: شوي شوي عليها ياخاله...كل البنات كذا...((وتلف على شذى)) شذى ليه ما تبين تدخلين؟؟؟....
شذى: مها تدرين إني ميته رعب وانا ما دخلت...فما بالك لو دخلت اتوقع يغمى علي من الخوف...
مها وهي ماسكه يدين شذى وتبي تطمنها: كل البنات كذا وبعد الزواج تتذكرين نفسك وصدقيني بتضحكين عليها...
شذى: ولو احس انا غير...... ما أدري لأني لا اعرفه ولا هم يحزنون...
هنا رق قلب ام محمد على وحيدتها فلمتها بحظنها وقالت: سمي بالرحمن ياشذى وتوكلي على الله واخوك محمد بيكون معك
شذى:ما ادري شأقول يمه ....
ام محمد: زين يالله نزلي معي.....
شذى بتوتر: زين يمه بس اعدل نفسي و انزل معك...
ام محمد: وطول الوقت اللي فات وش تسوين؟؟؟....
شذى: اجهز نفسي....
وراحت شذى لعند التسريحة وتعدل نفسها....
ريم: لا تحاولين يا شذى خايسه خايسه........
شذى: بعينك خايسه........
مها: لا تخافين تمزح والله تهبلين.......
وشذى وهي طالعه مع امها: اعرف ريم ومزحها....
وهنا تشد ريم شذى من يدها وتقول لها بصوت واطي: اقول شذى هالله هالله بالقز قزيه من راسه للرجوله زين؟؟؟....
شذى تفكها وتقول:زين إذا قدرت اشوف...تبيني اقز....
ونزلت شذى مع امها.....
ريم: تتوقعين يا مها ان تركي حلو؟؟؟........
مها: ما ادري......
ريم: زين ما سألت خالد زوجك؟؟؟........
مها باستغراب: اساله عن إيش؟؟؟؟....
ريم بضيق:إذا تركي حلو او لأ.....
مها بابتسامه: تتكلمين من صدقك انتي،عشان خالد يذبحني...
ريم:ليـــــــــه؟؟؟...
مها:لأنه زوجي وبيغار علي منه....
ريم بمزح: اموت بالغيره انا....
مها:إيه خليك كذا بنت مؤدبه...
وضحكت ريم من كلام مها...
وقعدت ريم ومها فوق بغرفة شذى يسولفون....
..................................................  .......................
بالمجلس عند الرجال كان جالس تركي وابوه ابو بندر وابو محمد وعياله كلهم محمد وخالد و سعود ...
ابو بندر: وإذا ما عندكم مانع يابو محمد نبي تركي يشوف بنتكم ؟؟....
ابومحمد:ابد ما عندنا مانع...وهذا من حقه إنه يشوفها لو يبي ألحين......
ابو بندر:تسلم يابو محمد...
ابو محمد: ابد يابوبندر ما جبنا شي من عندنا هذا من الدين والسنه....
ابو بندر: اصيل وتعرف الأصول يابومحمد...وماعليك امر لو يشوفها ألحيـــن....
ابو محمد:مايامر عليك عدو....وشوف يا سعود لتركي طريق عشان يشوف اختك...
سعود:تامر يباه...((ويلف على تركي ))وحياك ياتركي معي...
تركي بابتسامه:الله يحييك....
ويقوم سعود من المجلس ومعه تركي للمجلس ثاني بجنب مجلس الرجال عشان تركي يشوف شذى وتشوفه.....
..................................................  ......................
بالمجلس الثاني....
سعود لتركي: حياك يا تركي البيت بيتك...
تركي: الله يسلمك...
ويروح تركي يجلس بالمجلس ويدخل سعود ينادي أخته....
تركي بخاطره((يارب اكتب لي الخير ووفقني باختياري))...
ويقعد تركي يحاول يرسم صورة تقريبيه عن شذى من خلال وصف خالته عبير لها.......

..................................................  ................................
سعود: اقول شذى يله قدامي بسرعه.....
شذى بخوف وهي متمسكه بأمها: يماه خايفه تعالي معي...
سعود يقلدها:يماه خايفه تعالي معي....اقول انتي هي بلا دلع يلا امشي قدامي انا اللي بدخل معك...
شذى متفاجأه: انت؟؟؟؟.........ليه وين محمد وخالد؟؟؟....
سعود يخزها: مع ابوي بمجلس...ليه انا مهوب عاجبك يا آنسه شذى؟؟؟.......
شذى: بصراحه انا كان ودي محمد او خالد....كبار ويعرفون بهالسوالف مهوب انت بزر باقي....
ام محمد: لا سعود فيه الخير والبركه....
سعود يعصب من كلام اخته ويقرب منها ويمسكها مع شعرها ويجرها على فوق إلى ما وقفت على اطراف اصابيع رجلها...
سعود بمكر:تبيني أدخلك يا شذى على تركي كذا???????...
ام محمد: سعود فك اختك....
شذى:آآآي....سعود حرام عليك فكني احس خلاص شعري بيتقطع في يدك...آآآي حشى هذي مو يد انسان...
ام محمد تفك شذى من سعود: سعود بس اترك اختك هذا بدال ما تطمنها...
سعود: امزح يمه معها وش فيك....
شذى وهي تعدل شعرها ونفسها: ألحين انت تمزح انت ووجهك؟؟؟...هذا وقت مزح...
سعود بابتسامه:وش رايك بمزحي حلو خفيف صح؟؟؟....
شذى بطنازة: إيــــه مزحك مووووت خفيف...
سعود:أوووووه نسيت الرجال بالمجلس...يلله شذى امشي معي...
شذى: يلله هذا انا معك...
ام محمد:الله يكتب لك الخير كله ياشذى...
سعود:الله عليك يماه تبين الخير كله لشذى وتنسين عيالك ...
ام محمد: كلكم يا سعود ولا تزعل...
سعود: اقول شذى يله ابطينا على الرجال بالمجلس...
وتمشي شذى مع اخوها والخوف متملك قلبها.................................
..................................................  ....................................

......:شذى حبيبتي تراه انسان مثلنا ما ياكل آوادم ...وش اللي يخوفك منه؟؟؟......
شذى وهي واقفه عند الباب:...انت ماتفهم خايفه...
سعود: اقول والله لو ما تمشين لأجرك بشعرك مثل قبل شوي احذفك عنده داخل...
شذى بنظرات حقد:.............
سعود بضيق:لنا ساعه عند الباب ليه ما تدخليــن؟؟..
شذى بعد ماجمعت باقي قوتها: يلله ادخل توكلنا على الله...
سعود:إيه خليك كذا....
ودخل سعود ومعه شذى اللي تمشي بخوف وارتباك....
سعود: حياك يا بنت فيصل...
ولما شاف تركي سعود وهو داخل وكان وراه طيف امرأه ما لمحها زين وقف...
سعود: ارتاح يا تركي...هذي اختي شذى...
وقعد تركي وسعود...وراحت شذى وقعدت بجنب اخوها سعود وهي عيونها بالأرض ماهي قادرة تشيلهم...
تركي:شخبارك يا شذى؟؟؟...
شذى بارتباك: بخـير....
وقعد تركي يقز بشذى ويناظرها...
تركي وهو ما شال عينه من شذى:شخبار الدراسه معك يا شذى؟؟؟...
شذى: بخيـر...
تركي يسألها:انشالله ناجحه هالسنه؟؟؟...
سعود يتدخل: من هالناحيه لا تخاف بالدراسه مصريه شذى...
تركي بابتسامه عريضه: صدق يا شذى اللي يقوله أخوك سعود؟؟؟....
شذى بخاطرها((هين يا سعود تقوله إني انا مصريه وتفشلني خل الناس تروح ويصير خير))وكل هذا وهي ما رفعت عيونها...
تركي: هاه شذى انتي بالدراسه مصريه ولا إيش يقصد سعود؟؟؟...
شذى بخجل: يبالغ سعود.....مهوب للدرجة المصريين عاد...
وقعد تركي وسعود يضحكون عليها....
و قعدت شذى تفكر((مشالله على الأخ تركي طايح فيني قز من أول مادخلت وانا ما لمحت شي منه غير ثوبه ياربي ابي اشوفه))
وقعدت تقول بخاطرها((لازم ارفع عيني واشوفه هالرجال باعيش معه طول عمري يارب عطني الشجاعه إني اقدر اشوفه واطالعه بس))
تركي حب يحرك الجو شوي وقال:وإذا شذى موافقه علي أباخذها الليله معي الرياض مره وحده وبلاعرس بلازحمه؟؟؟...
من صدمة شذى بهالكلام رفعت عينها وقعدت تطالع فيه من الصدمه...وش هالكلام؟؟؟ حلوة ياخذني بلوشي كذا؟؟؟....
سعود يبي يقهر شذى: وإذا علينا إحنا اهلها ماعندنا مانع....الله يستر عليها...
هنا كل تفكير شذى وقف وقعدت تطالعه وما قدرت تنزل عينها من اللي شافته...
كان حلو ووسيم....كان أحلى مما توقعت بكثير...للدرجه حست إنه هو أحلى منها بواااجد ...وفيه جاذبيه لها مهوب طبيعيه...
تركي بمكر:هاه شذى...وش قلت،سرينا الليله على الرياض؟؟؟...
شذى لا إيراديا: طبعا لأ......وبعدها استحت ونزلت عيونها....
هنا قعد يضحك سعود ومعه تركي على ردت فعلها...
تركي وهو يناظر شذى: لا تخافين امزح معك ومارح تمشين انشالله معي من الشرقيه للرياض إلا بعرس اهل السعوديه كلها تتكلم عنه.
حست شذى من كلامه إنه موافق عليها وراضي عنها....ويبيها...
..................................................  ...........................

----------


## شوق الربيع

تـــابــع.....


بالصاله....
مريم: خالتي...وين شذى من رجعت ما شفتها؟؟؟....
ام محمد:اول ما دخلت طلعت فوق لغرفتها عند ريم صديقتها...
مريم: ومها وين؟؟؟....
ام محمد:مها قاعده تكلم أهلها داخل من الجبيل...
مريم منقهره: وشذى بتقعد طول اليوم كذا بغرفتها؟؟؟....
ام محمد: براحتها....هي دخلت وطارت على فوق حتى ما اعطتني فرصة اكلمها وسألها....
مريم:أكيد بتقول البير وغطاه لريم...مشالله ريم كل شي تعرفه...
ام محمد تبي تسكتها:صديقتها ورفيقتها...إذا ما قالت لها بيتقول لمن؟؟؟....
مريم تبي تشعلها:لك انتي...امها....
ام محمد:في الليل لمن الكل ينام اروح لها بغرفتها وتقول لي عن كل شي بعيد عن الزحمة....
مريم:.......................
..................................................  ............................
.......:ريم يجنن يجنن يجنن....
ريم بحماس: يجنن...من هذا تركي؟؟؟....
شذى:إيه....أجل مين يعني مثلا سعود؟....
ريم:ماعلينا من سعود..... وش رايك فيه؟؟؟.........
شذى متحمسه:الصراحه احلى مما توقعت جميل ووسيم ياريم للدرجه ما توقعتها...
ريم: يعني أحلى من اخوك سعود؟؟؟
شذى: مافيه مجال للمقارنة أحلى بمليووون مرة...
ريم: يعني مثل خالته عبير؟؟؟؟
شذى بحماس:أحلى احلى.....
وتكمل شذى كلامها:تصوري ياريم أحلى مني....
ريم: من جد تتكلمين؟؟؟....
شذى: والله العظيم احلى مني وانا ميتة خوف...
ريم: من إيش خايفة؟؟؟......
شذى:إنه يرفضني لأنه أحلى مني...
ريم:........................................
شذى:انا حسيت من كلامه إنه راضي عني ويبيني بس خايفه....
ريم :شوفي شذى انا ما بطلع من عندك إلا وقلتي لي وش صار من طلعت من الغرفه إلى ما رجعتي لي ألحين...
شذى: تآمرين آمر....
وقعدت شذى تحكي للريم من اول مانزلت إلى ما جا اخوها سعود و وسالفتها معه إلى ما رجعت يعني من طقطق إلى السلام عليكم...
..................................................  ...........................................
وبالليل بالفندق.....
كان تركي وابوه ابوبندر حاجزين جناح كامل لهم بفندق الميريديان....
تركي:هلا يباه....وش بغيت؟؟؟...
ابو بندر:سلامتك يا تركي....بس بغيت أسألك وش رايك بالجماعه اليـوم؟؟؟...
تركي : انت قول رايك بالأول يابو بندر؟؟؟ .....رايك يهمني؟؟؟....
ابو بندر:الصراحه ما توقعت إنهم كذا؟؟؟..مشالله عليهم شكلهم رجال أصول و يعجبونك...
تركي وكأنه ارتاح من كلام ابوه: حتى انا يابوبندر مثـــلك...اعرفهم ....ناس حسب ونسب...وطلعوا بعد اصحاب شهامه وخير
ابو بندر: انا في البدايه كنت متردد...بس ألحين توكلنا على الله...
تركي:يعني افهم من كلامك يايباه انهم عاجبينك ....وموافق عليهم....
ابو بندر:لو كنت رافض ماكنت جيت معك وخطبت لك...بس انا اقول إني متردد وكنت ابي اللي يريحك...
تركي وهو يبتسم لأبوه: طول عمرك يابو بندر حكيم وصاحب كلمه وانا ما اخترت هالعائله إلا لمن سألت عنهم وجاني اللي يسرك...
ابو بندر: وانت يا تركي يوم شفت البنت...اعجبتك؟؟؟...
تركي بابتسامة رضى:الصراحه يباه ارتحت لها مبين انها حبوبه...
ابو بندر: ومزيونه؟؟؟....
تركي بثقه:أكيد...لو خايسه ماخذيتها...
ضحك ابو بندر من كلام ولده وقال: تركي ترى الجمال مو اهم شي ...الجمال يروح...وتبقى الأخلاق والعشرة الحسنه...
تركي: وانت صادق...
ويزيد ابو بندر:جمال الوجه بتمل منه بعد شهر شهرين...سنه سنتين...ومايبقى من زوجتك إلا عشرتها الحسنه...
تركي وهو مقتنع:معك حق يباه..بس ترى انا ماكنت ادور على الجمال لوحده لو كنت ابي وحده حلوة يا كثرهم بنات اقاربنا...
ابو بندر وهو منتبه...
تركي يكمل كلامه:بس انا كنت ابي وحده مميزه في كل شي وبكل شي وتكون حبوبه....وجذابه...
ابو بندر: وبعدين....
تركي: المهم هذا الكلام قلته لأمي وفاطمه اختي وخالتي عبير وعمتي حصه، في البدايه كان يقولوا لي عن بنات اقاربنا وحده وحده
بس انا مافيه وحده داخله مزاجي بنات اخوالي...بنات اعمامي...بنات صديقات امي...الجيران...ولا وحده....
انتبه تركي لنظرة ابوه المستغربه له... وفهم قصده...
تركي: وقالوا لي سلمى...بس سلمى خلاص ماصرت أبيها مثل اول...صدق كانت تشد انتباهي بس هذا من زمان قبل 8سنين واكثر..
ابو بندر: بس كنت يا تركي تبيها وتبكي علشانها والدنيا كلها بكوم وسلمى عندك كوم ثاني...الصراحة ماتوقعت تاخذ غيرها...
تركي:هذا الكلام يوم كنت بالثانوي وقبل لا ادخل العسكريه يباه هذا حب مراهقين وكنت احبها لأنها الوحيده اللي في عمري من
اقاربنا وهي اصغر مني بسنه...وكانت هي الوحيده اللي اشوفها قدامي...بس الحين انا اعتبرها مثل اختي بشاير وبس مو أكثر...
ابو بندر: سبحان اللي يغير ولا يتغير....
تركي حب يغير السالفه: بس يباه انا مستغرب من شي ليه ماخليت امي تجي معنا...
ابو بندر: انا قلت هالمرة رجال...وإذا فيه نصيب المرة الثانيه تجي معنا...
تركي: وانت صادق...بس مسيكينه كانت تبي تشوف العروس...
ابو بندر بابتسامه:من ألحين عروس...
تركي:أكيــــــــد...هي تطول تركي...
وهنا دق جوال تركي...
تركي:هلا...هلا بخالتي عبير........انا........اوكيه..........زوجك وين..........نص ساعه واجيك.....يالله في امان الله...
ابو بندر:مين؟؟؟....خالتك عبير....
تركي:إيـــــــــــــه يباه......شكلك يباه تعبان تبي تنام...
ابو بندر:إي والله تعبان وهلكان ودي انام...
تركي:أجل انا استأذن يباه بروح لخالتي عبير الحين...
وناظر ابو بندر الساعه وقال:بس الحين الساعه11وين تروح وزوجها بيكون نام...
تركي وهو قايم: هي عزمتني...وسألتها عن زوجها قالت نام من الساعه ثمان وهي عازمتني على سهره عندها لما عرفت إن رحلتنا بكره
ابو بندر: خلاص...بس لا تتأخر تدري ...سبع الصبح وحنا بالمطار...
تركي:لا توصي حريص....تآمر على شي؟؟؟....
ابو بندر وهو رايح لفراشه: ابد....سلامتك...
تركي:مع السلامه ...
ابو بندر: في حفظ الله...
ويطلع تركي من غرفة ابوه ويروح لغرفته يعدل نفسه ويلبس ثوبه...و خطرت على باله شذى وابتسم لما تذكرها...
هو صح توقعها أحلى من الواقع بكثيــــــر...بس دخلت مزاجه وبقوووة بعد...حس إنها جذابه اكثر مما هي حلوة
"الله يهديك يا عبير عليك مبالغات في شكلها مهيب طبيعية" وابتسم لما تذكر كيف صورتها خالته في باله ملاك مامثلها في البشر
صدق انها حلوة...بس مومثل وصف عبير لها...بس شافها تناسبه ولايقه له....
وبعد كذا طالع الساعه إلا شاف نفسه تأخر على خالته اللي ساكنه بالمباركيه واللي تنتظره.........

وانشاء الله الجزء الثاني

----------


## النغم انيني

الجزء الثاني حبابة بسرعه


تسلمي عالقصة

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجزء الثاني


........:لا يا يمه كان رحنا معهم مايصير كذا.... هذا اخوي موغريب عني...
ام بندر: وانا امه بس ما رحت معهم......خلاص يابشاير فكيني واللي يرحم والديك....
بشاير بزعل: والله قهر....كان رحنا وش رح يخسرون اليوم الصبح سافروا وبكره الصبح بعد بيرجعون...
ام بندر:زيـــن وانا وش بيدي....
بشاير:كان اصريتي على ابوي إنك تروحين...بعد هذا ولدك ........ خطيبته هذي ماعمرك شفتيها ولا تعرفينها....
ام بندر:حاولت فيـــه بس رفض....وقال المهم تركي يشوفها مو انتي...مش هو اللي بيتزوجها....
بشاير:اوففففف قهر كان ودي انا بعد اروح وأشوفها......بس حسافه إن شالله بالخطبه اروح واشوفها....
ام بندر:يصير خير.....
بشاير بحماس: عاد خالتي عبير ميته عليها تقول أحسن بنت عندها بالكليه هي.....وتقول إنها محبوبة بين البنات وطيبه وحبوبه...
ام بندر: دايم مايلعب براسكم انتي واخوك تركي ومتعب غير هالعبير....
بشاير ولا كأنها سمعت كلام امها وتكمل:وتقول بعد إنها أكبر مني بسنه....الله وناسه وأخيرا بألقى أحد بالعايله بسني...
ام بندر:ليـــــــــه وين الباقي؟؟؟....
بشاير:مين يمه تقصدين....عايشه مرة أخوي بندر اللي ولدها فارس بعمري...او مرة اخوي سارا اللي أكبر مني بثمان سنوات...
ام بندر: عندك فارس....
بشاير :فارس يمه الله يهداك هذا ولد ابي بنت وحده بعمري....تقولين لي فارس....
ام بندر: عندك نوف بنت اختك فاطمه.....
بشاير:يمه نوف؟؟؟....حرام عليك عمرها 14سنه توها بزر....
ام بندر:أي بزر؟؟؟...أنتي أكبر منها باربع سنوات بس ...بالأبتدائي كنت مع بعض....
بشاير: يمه...نوف بزر وانا كبيره عنها...حتى تفكيرها عن تفكيري غيــــــر.....
ام بندر:تدرين يا بشاير إن أختك فاطمه ماهي راضيه على هالزواج....
بشاير:أدري....اصلا من متى كانت فاطمة موافقه على زواج تركي من غير سلمى...
ام بندر: وهي صادقه مافي أحسن للولد من بنت عمه....
بشاير: اقول يمه بلا فاطمه بلا سلمى...تدرين إن اسم العروس شذى؟...اسمها عاجبني واحسها إنها بنوته مثلي وبنصير صديقات
ام بندر: وبعديــــــــــــن؟؟؟....
بشاير بضيق: وش بعدين يمه شكلك زهقتي مني؟؟؟.......
ام بندر: وانتي صادقه هذرة على راسي وبكره لازم اقوم الصباح بدري عشان ابوك واخوك راجعين من السفر....
بشاير بضحكه: قولي كذا....شوق الحبيب لحبيبه....
ام بندر: اقول يله اذلفي عن وجهي...ماتستحين وانتي تقولين كذا....
بشاير وهي عند الباب بتطلع من غرفة امها: لأ....ما أستحي تدرين ليش؟؟؟....لأنك امي وهذاك ابوي....
ام بندر: اقوووول.......
بشاير هربت وصكت الباب وراها....
ام بندر:الله يهديك ويصلحك يا بشاير.........


.................................................. ..........................


في بيت عبير وبالتحديد بالمجلس الخاص بالضيوف...

تركي:الصراحه يا عبير ماتوقعتها كذا.......
عبير بابتسامه:أكيـــــــــد أحلى مما تصورت....صح؟؟؟......
تركي: تبين الجد؟؟؟...الصراحه توقعتها أحلى بكثير مما شفت....
عبير بابتسامه باهته:.......يعني؟؟؟...................
تركي: الله يهداك صورتيها لي ملاك متلبس بصورة انسان....واللي شفته العـــكس....
عبير انبهتت زياده: وبعدين......يعني ماتبيها؟؟؟.......
تركي بحزن مصطنع: الصراحه ابيك تدورين لي حجه كيف انسحب؟؟؟...البنت ذي ما أبيها....أحس دمها ثقيل وسخيفه....
عبير بعصبيه:تبي تنسحب؟؟؟
تركي بحزنه المصطنع:صدقيني الأمر مو بيدي....النفس وماتهوى...نفسي عافت البنت وماأبيها....
عبير وهي معصبه:عفت البنت هاه؟؟؟...أصلا انت ماتستاهل إن الواحد تخليه يدور لك وحده مافيه مثلها ثنتين....وشذى والله وهذا
أنا أحلف إنها بنت مافيه أحسن منها....بس ما أقول إلا إن الله يعطيها اللي أحسن منك بألف مره وجعلك ما تلقى احسن منها...
تركي بعد ما شاف كيف خالته تأثرت قعد يضحك عليها وعلى موقفها بالسالفه...
عبير عرفت إنه كذاب: تكذب علي أنت ووجهك هاه؟؟....أقول لا تمزح معي كذا زين؟؟؟....من جد خرعتني يا الأهبـــــل...
تركي وهو يضحك:أنا أهبل؟؟...بس مقبوله منك يا أخت امي.....
عبير: تركي تكلم جد وش رايك بشذى؟؟؟.....
تركي وهو يعدل جلسته:تبين الجد يا عبير؟...شذى توقعتها أحلى من كذا على حسب كلامك...بس والله إني مرتاح لها وأبيها...
عبير باستغراب: ليه شذى مهوب حلوة؟؟؟....والله إنها تهبل...
تركي يماشي خالته: حلوة ما اختلفنا...بس انتي من وصفك لها توقعتها ملاك...
عبيـــــر: تقصد يا تركي إني مبالغه بوصفي لها...
تركي: بصريح العبارة إيــــه وبقوة بعد....بس لا تخافين شذى أبيها وعاجبتني وداخله مزاجي بعد....
عبير: داخله مزاجك ليه هي كورة؟....
تركي ضحك من كلام خالته ومن تعليقه عليها...
عبير: تضحك....بس يله ما علينا...أبيك تقول لي وش صار معك لما رحت لهم...
تركي:أدري ما عزمتيني إلا عشان اقول لك....
عبير : اخلص علي وقول....
تركي بابتسامته الفاتنه: تآمرين آمـــــــــــر....يا أحلى خطابه شفتها...
وقعد تركي يحكي لخالته وش صار معه لما راح لهم وشاف شذى العروس ووصف لها شعوره ناحية شذى واهلها اللي ارتاح لهم.....


.................................................. ..........................................
في الصباح يوم الجمعه.....
وبالتحديــــــد في بيت ابو بندر....
ام بندر: بشاير شوفي الشغاله حضرت كل شي ترى ابوك وتركي بيوصلون بعد نص ساعه تقريبا...
بشاير وهي تعدل شعرها : لا تخافين مامي كل شي تمام واوكيـــــــــــه....
ام بندر: شوفي بشاير مو اول ما يجي ابوك تنطين عنده وتقعدين تسوين مناحه عشان ما رحت معه...لأنه بيجي تعبان...
بشاير ولا كأنها سمعت كلام امها:يمه شعري كذا حلو؟؟؟....
ام بندر: انتي سمعت اللي قلته ولا لأ؟؟؟....
بشاير: ياحياتي يا يمه...هذا ثالث مرة تقولين لي الكلام نفسه درينا وعرفنا وفهمنا...خلاص اللي يشوفك يقول إني بزر...
ام بندر:أعرفك اول مايجي ابوك تنسين كل اللي قلته...
بشاير: خلاص خلاص فهمنا والله فهمنا....بس ماقلتي لي شرايك بشعري ؟؟؟...
ام بندر: تدرين إني ما احب الشعر الأجعد ...حلاة البنت يكون شعرها ناعم وحلو....مو مثلك كل شوي وانتي تلعبين فيه بهالجل...
بشاير: بالعكــس شعري وهو مجعد شكل احلى ويعطني لوك اجنبي...الشعر الناعم ما احبه...
ام بندر: كيفك....بس هذا رايي...
بشاير:يمه....عزمتي سارا ومتعب على الغدا تراني ما اتصلت عليهم...بس اتصلت على بندر وفاطمه وقلت لهم يجون على الغدا...
ام بندر: لا متعب انا كلمته من أمـــــــس...ورح يجي هو وزوجته ....
بشاير: زين طمنتيني...بعد خفت سارا تزعل مني...
ام بندر: لااا سارا اعرفها قلبها ابيض وطيبه ما تشيل بخاطرها....
وبعد كذا طلعت بشاير لغرفتها وقعدت ام بندر بالصاله تنتظـــــــــر زوجها وولدها وأخبارهم....

.................................................. ...............................


........:ليـــــه مو عاجبك ؟؟؟.....
محمد: ما أدري يامريم احسه مغرور ومتكبــــر...وانا هالفئه ما اطيقها...
مريم: ولو هذا مو سبب....اخوانك وابوك الكل يمدح فيه....
محمد: وش اسوي لهم؟؟؟....الولد هذا مهوب عاجبني وماني مرتاح ازوجه ختي...
مريم: احسن شي لشذى إنكم تزوجونه لها....بيعيشها بنعيم ماحلمت فيـــه...
محمد: الغنى والفلوس موسبب يخلينا نزوجه لاختي.....تركي هذا ما عمرنا شفناه إلا لما جا يخطب...
مريم انقهرت من محمد الكل موافق على تركي حتى شذى اللي ما يعجبها احد موافقه عليه إلا هو وهي ما تصدق متى الفكه من شذى
ام المشــــاكل برايها...
مريم تحاول تقنع محمد:محمد حبيبي...لا توقف في طريق اختك...إذا تبيه خلها على راحتها...موهذا كلامك....
محمد بضيق:إيــــه كلامي...بس ابوي طلب رايي بالموضوع...ورح اقوله اللي بخاطري...
مريم: محمد....قول لأبوك رايي من رايك يا يباه.... والراي المهم للشذى وابوك...
محمد: وأنــــــا...ولا تكونين ناسيه إني اخوها الكبير...
مريم:لأ...مانسيت يا عمري....بس انت كذا بتوقف بطريق اختك....ويمكن تقعد حاقده عليك طول حياتها لأنه ما رح تلقى مثله...
محمد:بس يا مريم هذا ما نعرفه.....ولو نزوجها واحد من اقاربنا أحسن وافضل....
وقعدت مريم تقنع في محمد إلى ما حست إنه مش رافض بس بنفس الوقت مهوب موافق....

.................................................. .....................

كانت الساعه تدق على الواحده ظهرا....
كانت شذى قاعده بالصاله اللي بالطابق الثاني ببيتهم وتطالع التي في وحاطه على مسلسل مصري تابعه، وهي بنفس الوقت سرحانه
بعالم ثاني ولا هي حاسه باللي حواليها....
شذى بخاطرها تفكر بصالح ولد صديقة امها فوزيه اللي كانت بينهم قصة حب ملتهبه بس المشكله كانت إنها من طرف واحد بس اللي
هو من طرف شذى، كان صالح هذا رفيق وصديق الطفوله بالنسبه لشذى، صدق ما كان حلو بس هو في نظرها انسان مافيه احلى و
املح منه، صالح أكبر من شذى بسنتين كان ولد مشكلجي وصاحب هواش وفزعات وكانو كل الأولاد اللي بسنه يخافون منه وهو وحيد
امه وابوه ومع هذا ماكان دلعهم مأثر فيه وكان يعتبر شذى مثل أخته لأن ماعنده اخوات...صـــالح كان ماخذ عقل شذى من أيام
الطفوله إلى أيـــام الصبا...كان في نظرها الحبيب والصديق...بس اللي صدمها لما عرفت إنه ينظر لها كأخت وليس كحبيبه...كانت
تشوف إنه شريك حياتها المستقبليه وإيش أحلى من حياه تقضيها مع صالح...بس اللي جرحها زياده هو لمن قالت أمه فوزيه صديقة
ام محمد إنه مايفكر يتزوج بوحده غير ببنت خاله...ولحظتها عرفت إنه حتى ما يفكر فيها وبكت على حظها الي خلها تحبه
وتعرفه...وحاولت تتنسى حبها الأولاني، وقعدت تفكر بتركي اللي شاغل هو تفكيرها ألحيــن و حياتها معه إذا بتتزوجه...وكيف
رح تقـــدر تعيش بعيد عن أهلها وتصير متزوجه وتترك عالم البنات و أحلامهم وتدخل الحيــــاة الزوجيه.......
وهي قاعده سرحانه ما تحس إلا بصوت أفلام الكرتون على سبيس تون وتطالع إلا بنات محمد ريم ورنا يطالعون التلفزيون....
شذى: من غير القناة وحط على سبيس تون؟؟؟......
ريــــم:مامــا....
شذى: وبعدين مع امكم...ماتشوفيني قاعد اتابع التلفزيون تجي تغير القناة....
وتدخل مريم بهاللحظة وسمعت كلام شذى....
مريم: اولا المسلسل هذا اللي كنت تابعينه انتهى...وشفتك بوادي ثاني والبنات ازعجوني قلت اشغلهم بالتلفزيون ويفكوني...
شذى:اوكيــــــــه خلاص...وين محمد؟؟؟....
مريم: راح المطار من قبل نص ساعه لأن عنده رحلـه لدبي....
شذى:يرجع بالسلامه إن شالله....
مريم:ليـــــــه بغتي منه شي؟....
شذى تبي تقهرها:سالفه خاصه بيني وبينه....
وقامت شذى من الصاله ونزلت تقعد مع ابوها بالطابق اللي تحت، وهي ماكان عندها لا سالفه محمد ولا شي بس كانت تبي تقهر
مريم لأنها فضوليه....

.................................................. .........................................


بالريــــاض ببيت ابو بنـــدر......

وبعد ماقام الكل من الغدا....
فاطمه لأبوها: مشالله عليك يباه رحت خفيف انت وتركي ورجعتوا خفاف....
ابو بندر: إيــــــــــــه يا بنتي كذا أحسن و أفضل في امور مثل كذا.....
فاطمه: بس ما كأنكم استعجلتو شوي بالروحه...كان سألتوا عن البنت زياده وعن اهلها...
و خزها تركي بقوة على كلامها...
فاطمه تكمل: أنا قلت شي غلط يا تركي؟؟؟....
تركي:إيــه لأن خلاص خطبنا وقضينــا....فكلامك هذا ماله داعــــي...
عصبت فاطمه من كلامه: تركي...انا ماقلت كذا إلا عشان مصلحتك......
تركي:اقـــــول كلامك مامنه فايده....فعشان كذا ياليت تسكرين هالسيــــرة....
فاطمه بعصبيه: تراني اختك....ومصلحتك تهمني...وأنا ماقلت كذا إلا عشان بعدين ماتتحسف او تقول إنك استعجلت...
تركي:آسف يافاطمه ولا تزعليـــن...وإعرفي إنك عزيزة وغاليه بس هالكلام من جد مامنه فايده....
يتدخل متعب:بس أما يا تركي شذيت عن القاعده وأخذت وحده من برا العايله.....
فارس:وانت صادق...الصراحه ياعم تركي...أنا معك في إن إحنا نضخ دماء جديدة في العائله ونغير شوي وناخذ من برا...
وقعد الكل يضحك من كلام فارس ولد بندر....
تركي بابتسامه: سمعت يا فاطمه هذا الكلام ولا بلاش.....
متعب بمزح: مافيــــه ...فارس ياخذ بنت عمه نجود اللي هي بنتي....
ابو فارس بندر: عزالله كدينا خيــر إذا بزوج بنتك ولدي...بنتك هذيك ولد اعوذ بالله مو بنت قشرا ومفترسه...
متعب وهو يمدح بنته:أقول لا يغركم مظهرها من برا تراها كلها نعووومه ورقه...
ابو بندر: ما علينا ألحيـــن من انجود المهم....ترى إذا تركي بياخذ بنت ابو محمد بتصير الخطوبه بعيــد الأضحى والزواج بالصيف..
ابو فارس: مشالله يباه اتفقتوا بعد على كل شي....كان جبتوا البنت معكم مرة وحده...
تركي:بندر اقول اترك عنك الطنازة انت ووجهك....ابوي نفسه بكذا.... الخطبه بعد شهرين بعيد الأضحى والزواج بالصيف...
متعب:أنا اقول بعد كذا أحســــــن...إذا ردوا بجواب اهل العروس اتفقوا معهم على كذا...
تركي وهو يناظر اخته فاطمه اللي حس إن الكلام مو عاجبها: وش رايك يا فاطمه براي ابوي؟؟؟....
فاطمه من غير نفس:وش لي كلام وراي من بعد كلام ابوي...اللي يبيه ابو بندر يصير.....
ابو بندر:بارك الله فيك يافاطمه وانا دايم اقول ماحد في الحريم مثل فاطمه......
تركي بابتسامه خبيثه:اقول فاطمه....وين ناصر عن الكلام هذا والمدح عشان يسمعه....
فاطمه بثقه: تطمن ناصر يعرف مكانتي زيـــن.....

.................................................. ...............................................



سارا:هاه بشاير وش قال تركي عن العروس لمن شافها؟؟؟.....
بشاير: تركي هذا لعين يوم سألته عن شكلها وأوصافها ما جاوب علي طنشني وقال لي باختصار إنها حلوة وعاجبته....
سارا:اسمع خالتي ام بندر تقول إن عبير هي اللي دلتكم عليها وإنها مستخفه على البنت وهي اللي قعدت ورى تركي لين خطبها...
بشاير:إيه صادقه امي...بس تركي بعد يوم راح دورته العسكريه اللي بالشرقيه شاف اخوها وتعرف عليه عن طريق زميل له....
سارا بتعجب: سبحان الله...صدفه خير من ألف ميعاد...
بشاير: فاطمه اختي مهوب راضيه....وكانت تبي لتركي سلمى بنت عمي اخت عايشه مرة بندر اخوي....
سارا: لا وش يبي بسلمى...سلمى ألحين بالأردن مع اخوها تكمل دراستها بالكيميا وتبي تصير ياحظي دكتوره فيها...
بشاير: بيني وبينك أحسن خل تذلف سلمى ما أطيقها ولا أحبها....مغرورة بعمرها ودراستها خليهم ينفعونها....
سارا:لا تقولين كذا هذي بنت عمك.....
بشاير: روحي زين...أصلا هي ترد المعاريـس من زمان عشان حجة هالدراسه والقرف حقها....
سارا: بس بيرجعون بعد سنه وهي مشالله عليها بتصير الدكتورة سلمى...يعني هي مهوب هينه...
بشاير: ما علينا من هالسلمى....تدرين عن مرة تركي اسمها شذى؟؟؟....
سارا:إيــــه اعرف تو خالتي ام بندر قالت لي....اسمها ناعم ودلوع....
بشاير قعدت تضحك من سارا....
سارا: ممكن اعرف وش اللي قلته يضحك....
بشاير بضحكه: وش دلوع؟؟؟....اول مره بحياتي اشوف اسم دلوع....
سارا بابتسامه: وانتي انشالله تقعدين تعلقين على كل كلمه اقول لها....انا اقصد إنه اسم دلع...
وهنا دخلت عليهم عايشه مرة بندر وسكتوا....
عايشه لبشاير: مبروك يا بشاير على خطبة تركي....
بشاير:الله يبارك فيك...وعقبال ولدك فارس...
عايشه:آمــــــــــــــين....
وقعدوا يسولفون سارا وبشاير وعايشه بمواضيع ثانيه ....عشان عايشه أخت سلمى معروف إنها كانت تتمنى إن اختها تتزوج تركي
بس الأمـــور سارت عكس هواها وهذا الشي قهرها....


تاااابع

----------


## شوق الربيع

كان ابو محمد وعيالــه الثلاثه محمد وخالد وسعــود وام حمد كلهــــم مجتمعيــن بالمجلس عنده بالبيـت...
عشـــان ياخذ ابو محمد رايهم بزواج شذى وخطيبها تـركـــي....

سعود: الصراحـــه يا يباه انا ماعندي مانــع من تركي مادام الكل يمدح فيـــه وهو مشالله عليه مبين إنه رجل بمعنى الكلمه...
ابو محمد:يعني يا سعود مانت معترض على زواج اختك شذى من تركي؟؟؟
سعود: وليه اعترض...مشالله رجال ينشد الظهر فيه...والراي رايك يا بومحمد انت والوالده....وصاحبة الشان شذى...
خالد: حتى انا يا يباه ماعندي أي اعتـــراض بالعكس،ناس يشرفون....
ابو محمد وهو ناظر ولــده محمد: هاه يا محمد وش رايك؟؟؟....عندي احساس يقول انت مهوب راضي على تركي...
محمد: الراي رايك يابو محمد....اللي تقوله يصيـــر...
ابومحمد: لا...بس رايك يهمني، اخوانك كلن قال رايه وانت بعد قــــول رايــك؟...تراه يهمنا كلنا...
محمد بغى يقول اللي بخاطره بس تذكر زوجته مريم وكلامها له وكيف إنه بيوقف في طريق اخته شذى إذا اعترض لأن ابوه دايم يقتنع بشوره
ورايه،وفي نفس الوقت حس إن اهله يبونه وإن شذى تبيه وماحب إنه يخرب عليهم...
محمد: تركي ما ينرفض يايباه....وإذا شذى تبيه على بركة الله...
ام محمد:الله يوفقك يا محمد...الصراحه كلامك عيــن العقل وكنت اشوف وش كنت بتقول لأني اثق برايك وكلامك...
خالد:هالله هالله يا يماه...عشان محمد ساكن عندك تقولين كذا وانا ما كأني ولدك ولا كأن كلامي يهمك...
سعود: ما عليــك ياخالد من الوالده...الله لنا....
ام محمد بابتسامه: لا والله بالعكس رايكم كلكم يهمني...بس لأن محمد الكبير وبكري بعد... فلازم اعرف وش رايه ولا كلامكم كله صح...
ابو محمد بجديته المعروفه:أقـــــول يام محمد أنتي وش رايــك بالموضوع؟...
ام محمد:اللي تشوفونه...انا ماعندي مانع و الخيـــر في المكتوب إن شالله...
ابو محمد:إنشالله...عاد انا باكلم ابو بندر وأرد لهـــم خبر عشان نحدد باقي الأمـــور...
محمد:يعني يباه شذى موافقه؟؟؟...
ابومحمد:أكيــــد رايها الأول....امك سألتها وانا كنت جامعكم عشان أشوف إذا أحد عنده اعتراض او لأ......
سعــود بابتسامه:والله وكبرتي ياشذى وصرتي عروس؟؟؟....
ام محمد:سبحان الله ما اسرع الأيـــام.....

*******


وببيت خالد أخـــو شذى...
كان خالد وزوجته مها قاعدين بالصاله يتابعون التلفزيون....
خالد وكأنه مل من الفيلم اللي يطالعونه:أقــــول مهاوي...وش اخبار عمي والله من زمان عنه...
مها وهي تناظره:والله هذا من كثر ماتكلمه مشالله عليك....
خالد وهو يمدد رجله :تدرين والله مشغول وماني فاضي...
مها:أنــا ما قلتلك رح زوره بالجبيل...قلت تكلمه بالجوال كلها خمس دقايق ولا خايف على فاتورتك؟؟؟...
ابتسم خالد من كلام زوجته وقال:يعني انا بخيل؟؟؟...بس الحق معك والله خليني اكلمه الحيــن...
وياخذ الجوال ويدق على عمه...ويلقى الجوال مغلق...وحاول كذا مرة ويطلع الجوال مغلق...
خالد يناظر مها بقلة حيله: الجوال مغلق...
مها:أكيد ألحين تتعذر لي بهالعذر....حاول مرة ثانيه دق عليه بوقت ثاني...
خالد:إيه بدق عليه بوقت ثاني...بس تدرين جهزي نفسك على الأسبـــوع الجاي نروح الجبيل زيارة لأهلك...
مها والفرحه طايره من عيونها:والله؟؟...من جد تتكلم خالد نروح لهم...
خالد:إيـــــه اتكلم من جد...وش فيك ماتصدقيني يعني؟؟؟....
مها:إلا مصدقتك...بس هاه مو قبل السفر بليله تأجله وتقول عندك شغل وما أدري ايش عندك...
خالد بابتسامه:لا إنشالله مايصير عندي ظروف ونروح لهم....بس عندي شرط...
مها: وشو؟؟؟...
خالد:بنروح لهم الأربعاء بستأذن من شغلي ونروح لهم...بس كلها يوم واحد ماتفشليني هناك وتطلبين ننام عندهم...
مها: خلاص ولا يهمك اللي تبيه بيصير....بس تدري خلني أدق على اخواتي وأبشرهم...
خالد:لا خليهم مفاجأه أحســـن....
مها بفرح: وأنت الصادق....مفاجأة احسن...
خالد:إلا ما سألتيني وش صار اليوم لمن دعاني أبوي عنده...
مها وكأنها تتذكــر:إي صح نسيت أسألك وش صار...أكيد عشان زواج شذى صح؟؟....
خالد:إي صح...
مها:يعني يبي ياخذ رايـــكم بالموضوع؟؟؟...
خالد:إيـــه ،طبعا الكل موافق...أمي سعود ابوي وحتى شذى أمي تقول إنها موافقه...بس محمد...
مها باستغراب:وش فيه محمد؟؟..
خالد وهو يفكر:أحس إنه مو موافق...كأنه متردد...حتى ذاك اليوم لمن جا ابو بندر وتركي...أحس إن محمد مهوب عاجبه تركي...
مهــا:يعني محمد معتـــرض؟؟؟...
خالد: مو معترض...لمن سأله الوالد ما قال إنه موافق...قال اللي تشوفونه...غريبه من محمد عمره ماكان سلبي كذا وماله راي...دائما رايه
يمشي...عند أبوي...تدرين لو قال محمد مانبيه ارفضوه...ابوي بيرفضه....
مها:غريبـــه من محمد....
خالد:بسابوي بيرد لهم خبر إن إحنا موافقين عليهم....
مها:إيـــه....لهم من خطبوا وجو الشرقيه أسبوعين وأكثـــر....
خالد:ما أصدق شذى بتتزوج....والله كأني أذكرها باقي مالبست العبايه صغيرة كأنه يوم أمس...
مها:إي والله حتى أنا...بنفقدها...

كان خالد ومها كأنهم اصدقاء مو بس أزواج يسولفون مع بعض وياخذون راي بعض في أبسط الأمور ولو تكون تافهه وعلى كذا دايم متفاهمين
ونادر مايجي واحد منهم ويزعل الثاني...وتجمع بينهم طيبة قلبهم وطولة بالهم...

*******

كانت شذى و سعود قاعدين بالصاله عندهم بالطابق الاول...
شذى: ياربـــــــي وبعدين معك....متى توديني السوق لي يومين وانا أطر منك...
سعود وهو يلعب بجواله:نعم خيـــــر وش تبين؟؟؟....
شذى بضيق: أنت ماتفهم عربي...أقولك ابي السوق...
سعود:زين وأنا إيش دخلني إذا تبين السوق....
شذى مقهورة: يا أخي عليك برود ماشفته على أحد....أبيك توديني السوق فاهم؟...
سعود وهو يطالعها:أنــا أوديــك؟؟؟....لا اسمحيلي اليوم بطلع مع أخوياي معزوم...
شذى:لاااا إلعب على غيري دائما تقول(وتقلده) ...أبطلع اليوم مع اخوياي...أنا معزوم عند أخوياي....
سعود يبي يقهرها: اعذريني اليوم باطلع وبكره واللي بعده ؛خويي سلطان جاي الشرقيه من الرياض ...اللي كان معي ببريطانيا يدرس...
شذى:أوكيه إذا أنت لهالدرجه مو قادر تأجل موعدك كذا خذني معك وقطني بالسوق ولمن تخلص مر علي وخذني من السوق...
سعــود بطنازة:باللــه؟؟؟....تصدقين فكرة...
شذى:تتطنـــز؟؟؟...
سعود بجديه:طبعا أتطنز أنتي ووجهك تتكلمين من جد ،حلوة هذي أخليك بالسوق لحالك...
شذى:حبيبي ماأحد يوديني السوق غيرك...
سعود:وانا يوم كنت أدرس من كان يوديك؟؟؟...خلي محمد ولا خالد ياخذونك السوق مشالله كل واحد فيهم مثل كبر الباب...
شذى:هذول متزوجين وعندهم حريم وعيال...أنت عزابي لاعندك شغل ولا حرمه ولاعيــال بمعنى أصح فاضي ماعندك إلتزامات...
سعود بطنازة:حلوة إلتزامات ذي،بس تتطنزين علي ياشذى؟ الأسبوع هذا كله مافيه سوق وخلي غيري يوديك اوكيـــه؟؟....
شذى:عـــادي آخذ تاكسي وأروح يعني ابد متكسرة انا عندك...
سعود وهو يقوم ويحط جواله بجيبه:تاكسي أنتي ووجهك هاه؟عشان وجهك هذا أغير معالمه وزين إذا تذكرتي إن اسمك شذى...
شذى مقهورة:............
سعود وهو طالع عند الباب:سي يو.......
شذى بعد ماطلع أخوها:اقلب وجهك ياالنذل...تهدد مالت عليك يا الخايس يعني أبد متقطعه أنا عندك...
وقامت وشغلت التلفزيون وقعدت تطالع فيـــلم أجنــبي....من الزهق اللي هي فيه....
كانت مريم وبناتها عند أهلها طول هذاك اليوم،وام محمد عند صديقتها فوزيه ام صالح....وابومحمد معزوم عشا عند صديق قديم له...


*******


بالريــــاض...الليل الساعه عشر...
بشــاير:أقــــول تـــركي...
تركي وهو يقرا المجله:نعـــم....
بشاير:وش رايك لو تكلم أمي....
تركي بدون مايرفع عينه :في إيــش اكلمها؟؟؟....
بشاير:في إنها تخليني أروح عند صديقتي مرام...
تركي ومايزال مطنشها:ليه هي رافضه؟؟؟....
بشاير بضيق:إيه رافضه....
تركي يقرا:خلاص مو لازم تزورينها...
بشاير بقهر:زين ياخي على الأقل عبرنا،طالع فينا شوي إيش هذا؟؟؟.... ما أحب اكلم أحد وهو ملتهي في شي ثاني...
تركي توه يرفع عيونه يطالع أخته:نعم إيش تبين؟؟.....
بشاير بهدوء:تركي كلم أمي الله يخليك،البنات كلهم مجتمعين عندها بعد بكره وأمي رافضه هالشي بتاتا إني أروح...
تركي:ليـــــــه رافضه؟...أكيد قلتي لها شي يزعل او إنك سويتي شي...
بشاير متردده:تقريبـــا...بس أمي الله يهداها زعول...بسرعه تزعل...
تركي رجع يقرا المجله وطنشها....
بشاير بقهر:تـــــــــــــركـــــــــــــــــي....
تركي يناظرها:خير وش تبين...
بشاير : ابيك تكلم امي...
تركي ببرود:آسف أنا مالي دخل بينكم انتي وامي...
بشاير:تكفى الله يخليك....
تركي:زين انتي مع هالوجه إيش سويتي علشان تزعل...
بشاير:لأني رفضت إني اروح معها بيت خالي المصون اللي هو أخوها وقلت قرف ما ابي اروح لهم لأنه ببيت خالي تجيني الغلقه...
تركي:وبعدين...
بشاير تكمل:بعدين امك زعلت ومارضت اقول عن اخوها كذا،فقالت لي ترضين احد يقول عن بيت اخوك متعب كذا قلت بطنازة وبمزح طبعا
إنه عادي عندي إذا احد قال كذا عن متعب وبيته وبالعكس رح أشجعه فزعلت وانقهرت مني فقالت لي:أنا ماني ام بندر إذا رحتي لخويتك..
تركي بابتسامه:عشان كذا رافضه...بس ليه زعلتيها كان رحتي مجامله لها...
بشاير:ياخي طول عمري وانا اجامل قلت بس هالمره...بس طلعت امك ياي ماعندها ديمقراطيه....
ابتسم لها تركي وقال:الصراحه كسرتي خاطري،بس اعذريني مااقدر اكسر كلمة امي...
بشاير:بس امي تعزك ولو كلمتها انت... وجيت واعتذرت انا لها بتوافق....
تركي:اولا تستاهلين لأنك رفعت ظغط امي ثانيا ما أحب اتدخل ثالثا تراني اقدر اخليك تروحين بس كذا منذله مارح اكلم امك على قولتك...
بشاير:بليـــــــــز تركي...
تركي:خلاص اقلبي وجهك مارح اكلمها...
بشاير:بس انا اختك الوحيده...
تركي:ووحده كبر امك اسمها فاطمه وين راحت...
بشايربرجاء:طالعني انا بشورة أختك اشاركك البيت وفاطمه هذي متزوجه وعندها عيال وتاركه البيت من يوم انا وانت صغار،انا اختك الصغيرونه
تركي بجديه:أنتي هيه لا تتمسكنين...ما رح اكلمها....
بشاير:ليه خايف تكسحك وترفض؟؟؟.....
تركي بثقه:لو انتي مو متأكده إن كلمتي عند امي ماتطيح ماكان كلمتيني يا الهبله بس على كلامك ذا مارح اكلمها....
بشير بتوسل:تكفى تركي الله يخليك...
تركي:لأ....
بشاير بابتسامه:زين وإذا قلت عشان خاطر شذى كلمها بس.....
تركي وهو يبحلق فيها بعيونه:وش دخل شذى ألحين...
بشاير تزيدها:الله يخليك زين موعشاني انا اختك اللي أدري انك تموت فيني وعلي...
تركي بطنازة:إي موت انا احبك...
بشاير:بس عشان خاطر البنت الأمورة اللي تنتظرك بالشرقيه وقطعت الصحاري والفيافي عشانها وعشان تطلب يدها من السلطان...
قعد تركي يضحك من كلامها...وبعدها قال:خلاص بشاير باكلم أمي بس هاه هذي اخر مرة تطلبيني بشي اسمه شذى ولا ترى اذبحك...
بشاير:اوكيه اخر مرة...بس هذي يسمونها غيره؟؟؟...
تركي وهو راجع يقرا المجله:لأ ...يسمونه الغلا...
بشاير وهي قايمه:بدينــــا....
تركي يخزها.....
بشاير وهي فرحانه وقايمه من عنده تبي تبشر صديقاتها:آسفه على كلمتي ...بأسحبها...
وطلعت تركض لحجرتها...
تركي بخاطره ((من جد هالبنت هبله إذا اندلت على شي تعلق فيه))....
ورجع يكمل يقرا المجله الي ماخلته بشاير يقراها زيـــن....

*******


وبالخبر كان سعود وخويه سلطان قاعدين بستار بكس....
سعود بابتسامه:هاه شرايك بالشرقيه...ماتغيرت للأحسن؟؟؟...
سلطان:وأنت صادق...طالعه أحسن وأحلى من الأول....
وقعدوا يسولفون وياخذون أخبار بعض خاصه إن لهم سنتين ماشافوا بعض......
وبعدها قال سعود:الصراحه ياسلطان في سالفه ودي أفاتحك فيها بس خايف...
سلطان:لا وش دعوة...قول اللي بخاطرك إحنا أخوان وأكثر...
سعود بتردد:ولا تزعل؟؟...
سلطان:ولا آخذ بخاطري بعد...
سعود:الصراحه ياسلطان الآسباب والاعذار اللي خلتك تقطع دراستك في بريطانيا وترجع السعوديه مهيب مقنعتني واحس إنــك...
ووقف سعود عن الكلام ويبي يشوف تعابير وجه خويه سلطان إذا ماشيه معه ولا لأ...
سلطان:كمل كلامك وش فيك وقفت؟؟؟....
سعود:أحس إنك تخبي وراها أسباب ثانيه،يعني بالله عليك سبب إنك تخلي دراستك وباقي لك سنه ونص وتاخذ الشهاده عشان إنك اشتقت
للسعوديه ولأهلك وحنينك زاد لهم....
سلطان بدفاع عن نفسه:يعني الواحد مايشتاق لأهله؟ لبلده؟....
سعود وهجومه زاد:لأ مو كذا ياسلطان،كلنا اللي معك إشتقنا لأهلنا حتى زياد أذكر كان والله بالليل يوم عيد الفطر يبكي وكأن ميت له احد
منة كثر مااشتاق لهم،بس إحنا بغربه كلنا مو لوحدك،وبعدين رجعتك كانت غريبه ياخي حتى وداع ماودعتنا ولا تركت لنا خبر ومادرينا
إحنا أخوياك اللي معك بالشقه إنك سافرت إلا لمن دقيت علينا وقلت إنك وصلت السعوديه وحتى الجامعه فصلتك،ورجعتك كانت غريبه...
سلطان مارد وقعد يطالع بسعود وهو يشرب قهوته....
سعود:لأنك كنت متفوق وشاطر،ولأن طموحك كان أعلى من كذا،أذكر إنك كنت تقولي تبي منصب يهز بلد....وإنك كنــ...
سلطان يقاطعه بسخريه:من كثر الوظايف ألحين...
سعود وهو يشرب قهوته:لا بس بشهادتك كنت تقدر تسوي اللي تبيه وفجأة رجعت كذا وبوظيفه اسمح لي أقول إنها صغيره بحقك،إنك تشغل
بشركه خاصه وبراتب ضئيل...
سلطان وهو يطالعه:وبعدين وش عندك؟؟؟؟....
سعود وهو يشد على يد سلطان:سلطان أنا خويك وماحد يعرفك بالشله كثري، فضفض قول اللي بخاطرك وصدقني بترتاح وتريحني معك...
سلطان وهو يناظر سعود:لهالدرجه يهمك أمري؟؟؟...
سعود بجديه:وأكثر مماتتصور،صدقني ياسلطان إنت اخوي اللي ماجابته أمي....
سلطان:باقولك ياسعود،بس ياليت الكلام مايطلع لأحد....
سعود بشدة:أفا بس ياسلطان عيب عليك هالكلام،كلامك في بير ماله نهايه...
سلطان بحزن:سامحني ياسعود،بس اللي فيني يهد الصخر...
سعود يناظره:قول يا سلطان اللي مضيق عليك انا كنت متوقع وراك شي....
وناظره سلطان بحزن،وقعد يحكي له همومه وش اللي صار معه وسعود كان منصدم من اللي قاله سلطان...
حتى نسى إنه يبشره بخطبة أختـــه شذى....


*******


تاااابع

----------


## شوق الربيع

ام بندر:لأ يا تركي...مارح أخليها تروح عقابا لها على كلامها على بيت خالها...
تركي:وإذا قلت ياام بندر عشاني هالمرة بس،هي قالت لي ماكان لها نفس تطلع من البيت هذاك اليوم مهوب بس بيت خالي اللي ماتبيه...
ام بندر:طيب وبعدين....
تركي :خلاص عديها لها هالمرة عشاني وبعدها سوي اللي يريحك...
ام بندر:تركي سامحني ما أقدر،خلها تتأدب...
تركي:يمه أفا انا مالي قدر عندك أطلبك وترديني؟؟؟...
ام بندر تراضي ولدها:ولا تزعل تركي،خلاص هذي المره سماح بس هاه لاتعيدها...
تركي يبتسم لأمه:ياحياتي والله يا يمه، وعلى كذا بأجيب بشاير تعتذر لك...
ويطلع تركي من غرفة أمه وراح ينادي بشاير من غرفتها...
تركي يدق الباب على غرفة بشاير:بشاير...بشاير...افتحي الباب...
وتفتح الباب بشاير و كان فيها النوم:نعم خير تركي بغيت شي؟؟؟...
كانت مرتبكه وخايفه لأن تركي عمره ماجا يدق الباب عليها هالوقت لأن الساعه 12 الليل.....
تركي وهو يتسند على الباب:لا يا حلوة،جيت اقولك روحي اعتذري لأمك عشان تروحين لصديقتك مرام...
بشاير والنوم طارمن عينها: كلمت أمي؟؟؟...
تركي وهو رايح لغرفة أمه: الحقيني يلا روحي اعتذري لها...
بشاير وهو تمشي وراه: أظمن يا تركي إنها موافقه؟؟؟...
تركي :إي افا عليك بس ترى واسطتك مهيب هينه...
ودخل تركي ومعه بشاير لغرفة امه ام بندر....
تركي وهو يأشر على بشاير: وهذي هي جايه تعتذر لك عشان تسامحينها....
بشاير راحت تبوس راس امها وقالت لها: آسفه يمه بس كانت نفسي ذاك اليوم منسده...
ام بندر:ماعلينا،بس ترى عشان تركي سامحتك...
بشاير بترد على كلام أمها إلا أشر لها تركي تطلع وتقول لها تصبحين على خير....
بشاير:تصبحين يا يمه على ألف خير...
ام بندر:وأنتي من أهله....
تركي:تصبحين يا الغاليه على ألف خير...
ام بندر:وانت من اهله يا الغالي...
وبعدها طلعت بشاير وتركي من غرفة ام بندر....
بشاير:مشالله عليك ياتركي امداك؟؟،مالي من كلمتك ساعتين...
تركي:قلت لك خلاص يعني خلاص بتروحين لخويتك...
بشاير:صدق دهنت سيري عند الوالده بسرعه...
تركي:اقول يله انتي بعد تصبحين على خير ورانا بكرة دوام...
بشاير وقفت لأخوها وضربت له تحيه عسكريه وقالت:تصبح على خير أيها الضابط....
طالعها تركي وقال: زين يله وانتي من أهله...
وراح لغرفته ينام،لأن بعد ماكلمته بشاير دق عليه رفيق عمره طلال وطلعوا هم بعد لمشوار ساعتين وتوه راجع....



*******


كانت الساعه وحده بالليل وتو سعود راجع البيت وهو مهوب طايق يشوف أحد....
كان يفكر في كلام سلطان صديقه،مو معقول اللي يقوله...كل هذا صار لسلطان وأنا ما ادري...((ونعم الخوي والله انا له)) كان كذا يقول عن نفسه
باستهزاء وسخريه...لأن كان لسلطان معزه خاصه بقلب سعود،،،
شذى كانت قاعده مع أمها ام محمد بالصاله يسولفون وسمرانين وماخذين راحتهم لأن مريم ماكانت موجودة،ويدخل سعود بهاللحظه
وقعد يناظر أمه وأخته شذى...
ام محمد:هلا والله بسعود...وينك للحين؟؟؟....
شذى بلقافه:وين يعني...معــزوم كالعادة...الأخ مشالله بزنس مان مهوب فاضي...
سعودبعصبيه:جب زين تتطنزين مع هالخشه...
ام محمد:بسم الله عليك وش فيك كذا معصب،أختك تمزح ماقالت شي...
سعود وهو داخل غرفته وماله نفس يطالع بوجه احد:تصبحــون على خيــر...
ودخل وام محمد تطالع بنتها شذى بإستغراب...
ام محمد:وش فيه سعود معصب وزعلان كذا؟؟؟....
شذى:والله ما أدري عنه...أكيد ألحين متهاوش ولا زعلان مع واحد من شلة المحبه أصدقاه...
ام محمد سكتت وماعلقت على كلام شذى اللي تتطنز فيه على أخوهــا....
قعدت تفكر في سعود إيش فيه،،،دايما ولو يكون زعلان ما يدخل بهالطريقه دائما يسلم ويبتسم لها....


*******


وفي الكليه الصبــاح....
ريم: شذى قومي يللا خلينا نروح الكفتيريا أنا جايعه موووت...
شذى وهي تطالع ريم:أنتي هيه يالهبله،تراك انتفختي هاليومين،بسك أكل...
ريم بدهشه:حــــرااام عليك،أنا متنت...ولا تقولين هالكلام عشان إنك أضعف مني وجسمك أحلى مني...
شذى بغرور:من ناحية الجسم لا تتكلمين ولا تقارين نفسك فيني،بس من جد يا ريم أحس إنك زايده كم كيلو....
ريم:لا ما أتوقع إني زايده يا حلوة،يمكن تظنين كذا لأني القميص اللي لابسته الأبيض هذا مقلم بالوردي بالعرض فصاير مزودني كم كيلو...
شذى:على بالك ما أشوف،بس ولو أحسك زايده كم كيلو خففي ياشيخه مو كل ماتحسين إنك جايعه تروحين ركض تاكلين...
ريم وهي تقوم:اقول اذلفي عن وجهي والله بروح أشتري لي فطيرة مع بيبسي...
شذى تقاطعها:بيبسي لا يا الهبله يساعد على السمنه...تو جسمك يحلو هالسنه ترجعين تخربينه...
ريم بلا مبالاه: شذى أنتي ووجهك لاتسوي لي فيها أخصائية تغذيه ويعني إنك فاهمه ترى كلنا ندري ،بس أنا اقاطع الدنيا كلها إلا البيبسي
شذى:براحتـــك...بس هاه تراني بروح للشله تلقيني عندهم...
ريم وهي رايحه: وانا بروح مع ضحى ورفيقتها ينتظروني هناك...
شذى قامت وتطالع ساعتها باقي على المحاظرة الثانيه ساعه إلا ربع...وهي سنه ثانيه ملت من الدراسه،بس يلله مابقى إلا سنتين هانت كانت
كذا شذى تواسي عمرها خاصه إنها مو رتاحه مرة للقسم اللي هي فيه((لغه عربيه)) بس دخلت عشان أغلب شلتها فيه....
وهي ماشيه دقت جوال على أمل...
أمـــل:هــــــــلا والله بهالصوت....
شذى بضحكه:هلا بالمهلي هلا...
أمل:وينك من زمـــان عن هالصوت،أول ماشفت اسمك بشاشة الجوال ماصدقت...
شذى:ليــــــه حرام عليك،والله إني دايم اسأل عنك...حتى إني الحين داقه أسال وينك ودي اقعد معك انتي والبنات...
أمل بفرح:والله؟ حياك إحنا في مكانا القديم لا تغير ولا شي .....عاد أبيك تقولين لنا بالتفصيل اللي يجيب السكته عن خطبتك...
شذى بضحكه:أووووه منكم يا البنات تبون تعرفون كل شي... يلا سي يو...أنا جايتكم...
وسكرت شذى وكان مكان شلتهم شوي بعيد...
وشذى ماشيه حست بعيون تراقبها فخاطرها(وبعدين مع هالمعجبات)<<<البنت واااثقه...
كانت اللي تطالعها عبير،حست شذى بعد كذا إنها عبير: ياربي على الإحراج والله فشله أروح أسلم عليها بس أخاف تظن إني فرحانه بولد
أختها أو أطنش بس بعد فشيـــله مو من الذوق اطنش...وبالذات عبير...
وبعد مد وجزر وتفكير قررت الخيار الثاني اللي هو تطنش ولا كأنها شافتها او لمحتها....
كانت عبير تطالع شذى ومنبهرة منها... البنت هذي تحبها حييييل ودخلت قلبها من أول ما شافتها...
كانت شذى لابسه تنورة جينز ميدي فوق الكعب بشوي والجينز كان شوي باهت لونه،مع تي شيرت أورانج روعه من زارا وجزمه سبورت
من نايك لونها سماوي مع جوارب برتقاليه قصيرة، وشعرها كان مرفوع بطريقه مهمله مع خصل مجعده نازله من على ألاطراف وعلى وجهها
وكان مكياجها ناعم وحلو غلوس اورانج مائي مع بلاش اورانج كانت حاطته بطريقه دائريه أبزرت فيه حلاوة خدودها المدورة طبعا مع
الكحل العربي اللي داعجه عيونها فيه بطريقه جذابه ولابسه عدسات بحريه وطالع شكلها روووووعه...
عبير بهاللحظه خطر على بالها تدق على تركي...وبالفعل دقت عليه...
تركي:هلا والله...
عبير بابتسامه:هلا بولد أختي هلا بالعريس ...
تركي وهو يكلم اللي عنده:خلاص أنتوا اطلعوا وبعد شوي بلحقكم...
عبير:تكلمني؟؟؟...
تركي:لا أبد اكلم اللي عندي...
عبير: تركي...خف على الجنود شوي أحس إنك جلف وجاف معهم...
تركي بجديه:شوفي حبيبتي العسكريه كذا شده وغلظه ما فيها يمه ارحميني،هذي يا حلوة تعرفين وش يسمونها؟؟؟..
عبير:وش يسمونها؟؟؟...
تركي بثقه:هذي مصنع الرجال،هذي الشده والقوة...
عبير تغير السالفه:ماعلينا أنا مادقيت عشان كذا،بس بغيت اقولك إن شذى هذي هي قدامي...
تركي:والله؟؟...
عبير:إي والله هذي هي ماره من عندي قبل شوي تهبل لابسه اورانج طالعه قمر...
تركي:أكيد...بس سؤال طالعه مغرورة هي او لأ؟؟؟..
عبير:شي مهوب هين شذى...ماتعطي أحد وجه، تصدق قبل شوي مرت من جنبي ولا طالعتني...
تركي:ياويلي على هالغرور...كل هذا كبر فيها...
عبير:لااا...بس أكيد ما انتبهت لي...ولا هي اول كل تلمحني تجي تسلم علي...بس بغيت أخبرك فيها...
تركي:ياحبي لها تهبل...تدرين أبيك توصفين لي شكلها يا عبير...
عبير:اوصفلك شكلها...((وتقلد المصريين))ده بعدك...
تركي بعصبيه:أجل ليه داقه علي أنتي ووجهك؟؟؟....
عبير:كذا...تقدر تقول عبط...
تركي:اوكيه عبير بس مارح انساها لك...تدقين على كذا تبين تشوقني بس...
عبير:وانا تراني...
يقاطعها تركي:خلاص خلاص درينا إنك عبير يلا باي عندي شغل وتدريب وأنتي معطلتني...
عبير:زين يا تركي مسوي لي فيها شخصيه مهمه...
تركي ضحك من خالته اللي يعزها: إي شخصيه مهمه عندك مانع؟؟؟...
عبير من غير نفس: بـــااااي...
تركي:بايات....
وبعد ما سكرت من تركي تنهدت فخاطرها تقول((يا حبي لهالتركي على غروره وثقتهة الزايده بس حبيب))...

********

وبعد هذا اليوم بيومين دق ابو محمد على ابو بندر يبلغه موافقتهم وإنه يشرفهم مناسبتهم والزواج منهم...
ابو بندر لتركي:أبشر بعزك يا تركي اهل العروس وافقوا...
تركي:والله ...الله يبشرك بالخير...
ابو بندر:الصراحه توقعت ردة فعلك أكبر من كذا...
تركي:بس انا كنت واثق إنهم بيوافقون...
ابو بندر:تركي...ترى الغرور مهوب زين...
تركي بجديه:المسأله مهيب غرور يابو بندر قد ماهي ثقه بنفسي وبمكانتي وإني ما انرد...
ابو بندر:ما اقول غير الله يصلحك يا تركي...
تركي:آميــــن....
ابو بندر: اجل إستعد الاسبوع الجاي نروح الشرقيه ونتفق معهم على كل شي...
تركي بحماس:اللي تامر به يا يباه...
ويدق جوال تركي...
تركي: هلا بمتعب...
متعب: وين الوالد دق على جواله مغلق...
تركي وهو يناظر أبوه:الناس تسلم بالأول...وبعدين هذا هو أبوي عندي...
متعب:عطني ابوي باكلمه...
تركي يمد لجوال لأبوه...
تركي:يباه هذا متعب...
ابو بندر يكلم متعب:هلا بمتعب وينك...
متعب:هلا فيك يباه،بس وينك الله يهداك أدق على جوالك مقفل...
ابو بندر:إيه صح نسيته قفلته بالصلاه وماتذكرت افتحه ،ليه خير إنشالله...
متعب:ماعلينا،بس بغيت أقول لك الأرض اللي عندك بالروضه بيعها لأني لقيت لها مشتري اللي وصيتني عليها...
ابو بندر:زين الله يبشرك...وبيدفع قيمتها؟؟؟...
متعب:أفا عليك بس والسعر اللي حددناه وفوق اللي شرطته لي...
ابو بندر:اقول متعب أهل عروسة تركي ردوا علينا إنهم موافقين ...
متعب فرحان لأخوه:مبروك والله يستاهل تركي...
ابو بندر:الاسبوع الجاي بنروح لهم عشان نتفق معهم على كل شي...
متعب:زين والله..
ابو بندر:عاد قلت تخاوينا؟؟؟...
متعب:أفا عليك بس أكيد بروح معكم...
ابو بندر:أجل يله ما اطول عليك...في حفظ الرحمن...
متعب:في حفظ الله يا الغالي...
وسكر متعب من ابوه...
ابو بندر:متعب اخوك بيخاوينا لأهل عروسك...
تركي بابتسامه:عز الخوي والله متعب....
وهو بسيارته راجع البيت فكـر بشذى..(والله مسكينه لها أسبوع وهي تبيني أخذها للسوق)..فكر باقي على بال مايوصل للبيت ربع ساعه
ويمكن أكثر من هالزحمه اللي بالشوارع خاصه إن الوقت عشا...
أخذ الجوال اللي كان حاطه بجنبه ويبي يدق عليها طالع الساعه بالجوال ماكان باقي على صلاة العشا شي وأخذ يتأكد من ساعة يده
إلا يسمع الآذان بكل مكان بدت المساجد تأذن ويطالع المحلات بعد هي بدت تسكر وتغلق أبوابها إلى بعد الصلاه(الأسواق بالسعوديه تسكر بوقت الصلاة)...
فكر وقال((بعد الصلاة أمر عليها،وخلني أدق عليها من ألحين تتجهز مو تتركني ساعه أنتظرها))...
دق على تليفون البيت...
ريم بنت محمد بصوت طفولي:ألــــو...
سعود:ألو هلا ريم...
ريم بتعجب:مين على التليفون...
سعود بضيق:أنا عم سعود...
ريم بفرحة الأطفال:عم ثعود...أنا أحبك...
سعود بضيق أكثر:ثعود بعد غيرتي اسمي.....وأنا بعد أحبك...وين شذى؟؟
ريم:من زمان ماثفتك...انا أحبك مرررره...
سعود وهو مهوب طايق لفلسفة الأطفال:ريم حبيبتي نادي لي شذى بسررررعه عشان أعطيك حلاوة كبر راسك...
ريم مستغربه:فيه حلاوة كبر راسي؟؟؟...
طووط...طووط...طووط....
قفل الخط سعود التليفون ودق على جوال شذى...
سعود يكلم نفسه:وش هالذكاء كان دقيت من البدايه على جوالها بدل زحمة البزارين هذي ...
شذى:إنت هيه تكلم نفسك؟؟؟...
سعود متفاجأ:إنتي من متى على الخط؟؟؟...
شذى:من أول ما دقيت...
سعود:بسم الله منك امداك تردين يوم سمعتيه يدق...
شذى:لأنه كان معي اقرا مسج توه جاي وإنت طلعت لي والعياذ بالله...
سعود:هذا جزاي تقولين كذا وأنا الحين داق عليك عشان تتجهزين بعد الصلاة آخذك للسوق...
شذى بفرح:والله؟؟ ياحياتي ياسعود آسفه وهذي كلمتي وسحبتها...
سعود :شوفي هذا أنا سامحتك،بعد الصلاة مباشرة ألاقيك مخلصه من ألحين استعدي وجهزي حالك...
شذى بابتسامه:طياره...
سعود:تشاو...
شذى:بايو...
بعد ما صكرت من سعود...((واااااااو وأخيرا ما بغى ياخذني السوق...بس غريبه هو يدق بنفسه ويعرض السوق علي من دون طلب او واسطة امي))
وبعدها قالت بخاطرها...((وأنا وش دخلني من نفسه او غيره خلني اروح ألبس واستعد...بس لا يهون))....
وبعدها راحت تلبس وتستعد وخلصت بسرعه...وبعد كذ صلت العشا، ونزلت بالصاله تنتظر اخوها وهي لابسه عبايتها ومتجهزة بس تنتظر
يدق عليها جوال وتطلع له....

*******

ريم:ماما...عم ثعود يقول بيجيب لي حلاوة كبر راسي...
كانت مريم ومعها الخدامه توكل بناتها الصغار بالصاله اللي فوق عشان تنومهم مبكر لأن ريم تروح الصباح الروضه ورنا النوم
المبكر أفضل لصحتها ولنموها وطبعا عشان تفتك منهم باقي الليل وتقعد على راحتهـــا...
مريم باستغراب:مين قالك كذا؟؟؟
ريم والشغاله تأكلها:عم ثعود...
مريم:متى قالك الكلام؟؟؟...
ريم ببرائة الأطفال:هو قال لي لما دق تليفون...
مريم تحقيقها يزيد:زين ماما وش كان يبي؟؟؟...
ريم:كان يقول يبي عمه ثذى...
مريم مستغربه:وش كان يبي فيها؟؟؟...
هزت ريم كتفها بالنفي ولفت تطالع التلفزيون...أما مريم فكانت تموت وتعرف وش كان يبي بها....

بالريــاض...
متعب:أقول سارا ويـن انجود يا قلبي من الصبح ماشفتها؟؟؟...
سارا:من الظهر مرت علي بشاير أختك وهي راجعه من المدرسه وأخذتها مع السواق لأن خالتي ام بندر تبيها...
متعب:عاد ألحين امي بتدق علي وتقول تعالوا خذوا بنتكم أزعجتنا وبهذلتنا...
ضحكت سارا من كلام متعب وقالت: إي والله تصدق غريبه من الظهر وللحين وهي عندهم ومادقوا وقالوا خذوها او هم جابوها...
متعب: يمكن خلاص تعودوا عليها وعلى حركات الاولاد حقتها...(ويفتح سالفه ثانيه)تدرين إن أهل خطيبة تركي وافقوا؟؟...
سارا بفرح:لا والله ما أدري...بس مبـــــرووووك يستاهل تركي كل خير...
متعب:أبوي وتركي بيروحون الاسبوع الجاي عشان يتفقون معهم على كل شي وأبوي قال لي تعال معنا...
سارا: وبتروح؟؟؟....
متعب بتأكيد:أكيـــد بروح، ومرة وحده أشوف أهل زوجة تركي ونشم هوى هناك على البحر مو هنا غلقه لا بحر ولا نهر...
سارا بغرور: ياللا مناك، تتطنز أنت ووجهك على الرياض...والله إنها أحسن مدينه بالعالم كله...
متعب:اللي يشوفك ألحين أبد يقول هذا ماهو ساكن بالرياض من يوم جابته أمه...أدري إن الرياض احلى مكان بالعالم كله،بس الواحد وده يغير جو
سارا:زين وخالتي ام بندر بتروح معكم هي وبشاير؟؟؟...
متعب: ما أدري...بس ليه تسألين؟؟؟....
سارا بتردد:عشان إذا راحـــوا...
متعب:إيه و بعدين...
سارا: أروح أنا بعد معهم...
متعب بتسلط:إنتي هيه مافيه روحه لك...حتى لو يروحون إنتي مارح تروحين...
سارا بزعل:والله إذا راحوا خالتي وبشاير بروح معهم...
متعب:انثبري هنا بالبيت أحسن لك هذا زين إذا رحتي الخطوبة او الزواج...
سارا بقهر:إن شالله تبي تحرمني إني أروح الخطوبه او الزواج؟؟؟؟...
متعب:وش تسوين عند ناس ماتعرفينهم ولا عمرك لقيتيهم؟؟؟...
سارا بدفاع: عادي أتعرف عليهم...
متعب وهو قايم بيطلع:أقول صدق إنك ماتنعطين وجه...
سارا:ويـــن رايـــح؟؟؟....
متعب:في أرض الله الواسعه....
وطلع متعب من بيته وراح يقضي مشاويره...

*******

وانشاء الله الجزء الثالث

----------


## النغم انيني

منتظرتنك خيووووه
تابعي بسرعة

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجزء الثالث 


بشاير كانت جالسه مع أمها وأبوها بالصاله وبنت متعب انجود تلعب عندهم وتنطط على الكنب والطاولات ومعها كورة تلعب فيها...
ابو بندر وهو متضايق من هالإزعاج:أوففففف وبعدين مع هالإزعاج محد يقدر يرتاح....
بشاير وهي تخفي ابتسامتها من أبوها: وش يباه عادي انجود دايم لعبها كذا...
ام بندر:الصراحه بغيت أردها لأهلها...بس بشاير رفضت وخلتها هنا تقول مونستها...
بو بندر:وش اسوي فيها هالبنت ماخلتنا نشوف التلفزيون زين ولا ريحتنا في جلسه...
وما كمل ابو بندر كلامه إلا رمت انجود الكورة اللي معها وضربت براس جدها ابو بندر...
فهاللحظه ما قدرت أم بندر وبشاير يكتومن ظحكتهم عليه...ولمن شافتهم انجود يضحكون قعدت تضحك معاهم...
ابو بندر وهو معصب:إيش قلة الأدب هاذي؟؟؟....هالبنت ماتقعد هنا دقيقه وحده(ولف على بشاير)أقول بشاير دقي على أبوها ياخذها...
بشاير وهي باقي تضحك خاصه إن الكورة لمن ضربت بأبوها خربت شكل الشماغ وحاسته:ليه يباه حرام خلها تتعشى معنا...
ابو بندر:لأ مافيه دقي عليه ياخذها نعنبوها ولد ذي مو بنت،ومع هالشعر اللي قاصته والبنطلون تقول ولد من الشــارع....
بشاير وهي تدافع:بس هي باقي طفله عمرها 5سنين وماتعرف...
ابو بندر بعصبيه:اقول دقي عليه بسرعه...
بشاير:انشالله....
ودقت على متعب وقالت له يمر وياخذ بنته...وطبعا هو ظحك من عرف اللي سوته بنته فيهم وقال بيمر بعد الصلاة ياخذها...
بشاير بعد ماسكرت:يقول بعد الصلاة بياخذها...
ابو بندر:خليني اروح المسجد من ألحين...
ام بندر:بس باقي ما أذن....
ابو بندر:باقعد فيه إلى ما يأذن أحسن وأبرك...
ام بندر:براحتـــك...
وبعد ما طلع ابو بندر...
بشــاير:الصراحه يمه...هذي انجود تحفه هي الوحيده اللي تهبل فيك إنتي وأبوي ماحد يطلع من شوركم غيرها من عيالكم إلى أحفادكم...
ام بندر:وأنتي مبسوطه منها،بس هذي انجود على شطانتها بس إني أموووت فيها...
طبعا كانت انجود تطالع التلفزيون بعد ماتعبت من النطنطه واللعب...
بشاير وهي تأشر عليها:تعبت بنت الحلال من اللعب...بس ماعلينا منها مشكـــورة يمه إنك خليتيني أروح لرفيقاتي والله إنبسطت عندهم...
ام بندر:عشان تعرفين إن أمك طيبه...
بشاير :إي والله الحمدلله إنك أنتي أمي صدق أحيان احس إنك شديدة بس لمن اشوف اختي فاطمه مع عيالها اقول الحمدلله إنها مهوب امي...
ام بندر بدفاع عن فاطمه:ليــه وش فيها فاطمه؟؟؟...
بشاير:أبد ما فيها شي...غير إنها شديده ومتسلطه وعصبيه و ما تثق بعيالها....بس هذا هوطال عمرك...
ام بندر:هذا جزاتها إنها تخاف عليهم وهذا من كثر ماتحبهم...أما العصبيه فهذا طبع فيكم كلكم...
بشاير:لأ من قال لك...بس فاطمه وتركي هم العصبيين وطالعين على أبوي أما أنا وبندر ومتعب مشالله علينا ريلاكس.... بس تقولين كذا عشانها...
ام بندر:مين عشانها؟؟؟....
بشاير بنص عين:من يعني فاطمه...حبيبة القلب بس أنا مستغربه من شي واحد أذكر آخر العنقود هو حبيب اهله مو أكبرهم...
ام بندر:وانتي تغارين من أختك يا الهبله...وبعدين أنا أحبكم كلكم نفس الشي بس هي لأنها ساكنه بعيد عني وإنتي معي بالبيت...
بشاير:الله اللي يسمعك يقول هذي أبد ساكنه بتبوك...كلنا بالرياض وبعدين خمس دقايق بالسيارة وأنتي عندها...
وبعدها بشاير تذكرت شي...وقبل لا تتكلم أمها...
بشاير بابتسامه:أقول يماه...
ام بندر وزهقت من بنتها:نعم وش تبين أنا ما أقعد معك إلا وتدوخيني...
بشاير:جهزي حالك حق الصدمه اللي باقولك إياها ألحين وإلبسي دروع وخوذه...
ام بندر:وش عندك وأي صدمه؟؟؟...
بشايربابتسامه:جهزتي حالك حق الصدمه؟؟؟...
ام بندر بضيق:إيــــــه....
بشاير باستهبال:وين باقي ما ربطت الحزام....
ام بندر ضحكت من بنتها وقالت:اخلصي علي...
بشاير تذكرها:تعرفين يمه الفازا الكبيرة اللي شراها أبوي لمن سافر تركيـــا؟؟؟.....
ام بندر:إيه الكبيرة اللي بجنب مجلس الحريم...
بشاير:عليك نــــووور...هذي هي...
ام بندر:وش فيها؟؟؟....
بشاير:انجود الحبيبه كسرتها اليوم بهالكورة اللي معها....
ام بندر مصدومه:من جد تتكلمين؟؟؟...((وناظرت انجود إلا تشوفها رااااايحه بسابع نومه)) حسبي الله على ابليسك يا انجيد...
بشاير وهي بتسم لأمها:تاكلين غيرها عـــــــادي تصير بأحـسن العوايل....

******


وبالسيـــارة وهم راجعيـــن...
شذى بفرح:مشكــــور يا سعود الصراحه كنت متبهذله اليوم وش رح ألبس بكره بالكليه...
سعود :عاد انتي الحين شريتي أغراض الترم كله...
شذى:لأ....هذا بس يكفيني شهر تقريبا...
سعود:مشالله عليك هذا بس شهر،اليوم شليتي اللي بالسوق كله وبغيتي تاخذين العمال معك بالغلط...
قعدت شذى تضحك من كلام أخوها وقالت:لا تستخف دمك أنت ووجهك...ولا أنت اليوم الحمدلله والشكر عيونك بغت تطلع وانت تقز بالبنات
سعود متفاجأ:أنــــا يا النصابه؟؟؟...
شذى وهي تمزح:إيه أنت ولا تسوي لي فيها ثقيل، ياخي اليوم كسرت خاطري بغيت اقول لك روح معهم....
سعود عرف إن اخته تبي تهبل فيه:أقول إلعبي غيرها...مهوب انا اللي امشي ورا الحريم والبنات بشكل خاص...
شذى بطنازة:لاااااا....
سعود بثقه:البنات هم اللي يمشون وراي مهوب أنا اللي أمشي وراهم....
شذى:وااااااو مشكلتك الثقه الزايده .......تراها بالتدمرك يا الحبيب....
سعود وهو يوقف بالإشارة: هذا الكلام قوليه لنفسك مهوب أنا يا شيخه...
شذى بهبال:اسمي شذى مو شيخه...
سعود بطنازة: كركركر تصدقين ضحكتيني موووت...
شذى:اقول بسم الله عليك من الموووت يا كازانوفا البنات....
سعود ضحك من كلام أخته وبعدها قال:تدرين الله يعين تركي عليك من جد دمك ثقيــل الصراحه..... ما توقعت إنك رح تتزوجين...
شذى وهي متعجبه:ليه يا عيوني تتوقع إني بأعنس... الناس من يوم أنا بالثانوي وهم يخطبون عندنا يبوني بس انا اللي أردهم....
سعود يبي يهبل فيها :مهابيل اللي بيونك...وغير كذا إنك قبيحه...
شذى وتأشر على عمرها:أنا قبيحه؟؟؟....اقول روح إلبس نظارة ازين لك....
سعود وهو يمشي من الاشارة:وغير إنك قبيحه مو بس رح تخلين قبحك لك لااا رح تورثينه عيالك من بعدك وتجيبين لهم عقد نفسيه من أشكالهم
شذى:انا هاه؟؟؟...
سعود يزيدها:وبكذا رح تخربين على تركي نسله مسكين والله.... وبهالشي رح ينتشر القبح في الأمه السعوديه والعربيه...
شذى:أنا انشر القبح انت ووجهك....
سعود :إيه لأن عيالك رح يتزوجون بعد وبكذا القبح بينتشر وبتطلع في البشريه فصيله جديدة...
شذى كانت تدري إن سعود يمزح بس قهرها من جد...
شذىبعصبيه:أقول يا زينك وأنت ساكت....
سعود باستغراب: شذى زعلتي؟؟؟؟.......
شذى :إيـــه...
سعود بابتسامه:أحـــســن....
شذى انقهرت منه وزعلت من جد:اقول سعود رجعني البيت بسرعه...
سعود:من جد زعلتي يا شذى؟؟؟...
شذى بجديه:مالك دخل...
سعود بجديه:زعلتي؟؟؟؟...
شذى وهي موصله:مالك خص...
سعود وهي يبتسم لها:لاااا ما نقدر على زعل العروس....
شذى:لاااا تسوي لي فيها إنك تراضيني....
سعود:زين وش رايك نتعشى برا....
شذى:ما أبي أتعشى....
سعود يراضيها:والله اختاري المطعم اللي تبينه وأعشيك فيـــه...
شذى بفرح:والله؟؟...
سعود:والله؟؟؟...
شذى:أبي مطعم تشليز اللي بالواجهه البحريه...
سعود وهو يغير مسار السيارة:اوكيـــــــــــــه آنسه شذى...

سعود من النوع المرح وهو يعز أخته شذى موت لأنها آخر العنقود وأخته الوحيده صدق هو يهبل فيها بس بالأخير يحبها ويعزها
وهو يحز بخاطره إنها تتزوج وتروح تبعد عنهم وتسكن بالريــاض وهي الوحيدة اللي فاهمته وهو يعتبرها في بعض الأحيان صديقه مو أخته
يشكي لها ويفضفض لها وشذى معاه كذا وهو عندها غيـــر أخوانها والسبب يمكن يكون في إنه هو أقرب واحد لها في العمر....

*******


وبعـد هالكلام بأسبـــوع راح تركي وأبو بندر ومتعب معهم للشرقيـــه عشان يتفقون على كل شي بس طبعا من دون أم بندر وبشاير وسارا هههههه كالعادة
لأن السالفه بنظر ابو بندر ما تحتاج إن الحريم يروحون معهم أما بندر فقعد بالرياض وما راح معهم لأنه ملتهي بالشغل كان تركي سعيد ومرتـــاح مرة
لأنه حس إن الله يسير زواجه وجاي مريح بس العيب الوحيد فيه هو السفر للشرقيه ومشوار400كيلو هههههه بس كله يهون عشان شذى...
المهم بعد إتفاق أهل تركي مع أهل شذى على كل شي ...اتفقوا إن الخطوبه تصير بعيد الأضحى يعني تقريبا بعد شهر ونص لأن ابو بندر رغب بهالشي
أبومحمد ما اعترض بالعكس رحب ....


*******


وبعد رجعة تركي للريــاض مع ابوه وأخـــوه بكم يـــوم تذكر عمته حصه...هذي الشخصيه اللي ماتكلمنا عنها وكانت في الظل ألحين رح تظهر لنا وبصورة
قويه بعد...حصه هذي اخت ابوبندر تزوجت وماجابت عيال عقيم وكانت تعتبر تركي ولدها وتركي يبادلها المحبه بمثل محبته لأمه إلا إن عمته حصه
تزيد عن أمه في إنها فاهمته وهي بطبعها متفهمه وتحيطها بحبها ورعايتها...تركي من النوع اللي مايحب يشكي لأحــد همومه ومشاكله لكن هذي القاعده
تشذ عند عمته حصه بس...هي الوحيده اللي لها مفعول السحر معه تسحب منه الكلام بطريقه عجيبه مايخش عنها شي وكان يرتاح لها...كان يلقي
همومه عند عتبة بيتها..و حصه قلبها طيب وأبيض مثل الثلج و حكيمه...والصفات هذي كلها كان لها تأثير عجيب على علاقتها بتركي....
هي من النوع الهادي لا تحب الحش ولا الذم...وكانت أمينه ومحافظه على علاقتها بتركي ولدها ....كانت كذا تحب تسميه...كان تركي يقولها عن أدق
تفاصيل حياته حتى الخصوصيه منها وهي من النوع الأميــن اللي تحفظ سره....وكانت لها خاصية الإستمـــاع اللي تخلي الواحد غصب عنه يقولها
ويفضفض باللي في نفسه....الكل كان يعرف إنها تحب عيال أخوانها كثير بس كان تركي عندها غيــر....


*******


شذى بتوتر:ليــه يا يمه خليتوا الخطوبه مبكره كذا؟؟؟
ام محمد:هذا أبــوك مو أنا...وبعدين لا تقعدين كذا تزنين فوق راسي خلاص قضينا من هالسالفه...تكلمنا فيها كثيــر...
شذى:بس أنا ما استعديت ولا شي...
ام محمد:على الأقل احمدي ربك إن أبوك ما خلى الزواج بعيد الأضحى...
شذى متفاجأه:إيش دعوة يمه؟؟؟ مو لهالدرجه أنا كذا ثقيله عليكم...وبعدين أبوي أنا بنته الوحيد ما يصير يسوي فيني كذا...
ام محمد مستغربه:ليـــه وش سوى فيك ابوك هاه؟؟؟....
شذى:إنه ما استشارني ولا سألني حتى ما كأني أنا صاحبة الشان...
ام محمد: تدرين لو أنا مكان أبوك إيش سويت؟؟؟...
شذى:ويش تسوين؟؟؟....
ام محمد:في زيارتهم الأخيره أهل خطيبك كان زوجتك مرة وحده وافتكيت منك....
شذى:أفا يمه ماتوقعتك كذا تبين الفكه مني....
ام محمد:اقول يله اذلفي عن وجهي وفكيني....
وقامت شذى من عند أمها اللي ما استفادت ولا شي من قعدتها معها وراحت لغرفتها...وقعدت تفكر بحالها....
كان ابو شذى ابومحمد إنسان رابطته بالعادات والتقاليد قويه مرة...إنسان شديد وحازم مع نفسه ومع مرته وبالذات مع عياله وبالأخص شذى...
كانت كلمة بو محمد ماتطيح لو شيصير وكلامه لازم يتنفذ ومافي جدال معه في موضوع انتهى عنه...كانت علاقته مع شذى رسميه وماكانت تطلب منه شي
أو تبي من عنده شي إلا عن طريق أمها مع حبه الشديد لها بس ماكان يبين هالشي...طيب ويحب الخير وعلى كذا عنده إن المرة ماتطلع عن شور زوجها
ولو يسبب هذا في إنها تنقطع عن أهلها....وهو يبي إن شذى تتزوج عشان تصير لها حياتها المستقله...لأنه مارح يقعد لها طول العمر...واخوانها مصيرهم
يلتهون مع ازواجهم وعيالهم....

*******


كانت قاعده في المطبخ تقطع الخضارمع الشغاله،وما كان أحد ساكن معها بالبيت غير هي والشغاله وزوجها اللي يبات ليله عندها وليله عند مرته الثانيه
وهي قاعده تقطع إلا تسمع صوت الجرس يدق استغربت من اللي بيجيها هالحزة من دون تليفون خاصه إن هذي الليله ليلة زوجته الثانيه...
طالعت ساعتها كانت 11وثلث بالليل..توكلت على الله وردت على الجرس...
ميـــن على الباب؟؟؟...
تركي:أنا تركي يا يمه افتحي الباب....
حصه بفرح:هلا والله بقلبي ادخل حياك....
وفتحت له الباب من داخل من عندها لأنه اوتوماتيكي...وراحت تفتح أنوار المجلس وتشغل المكيف وهي طالعه من المجلس تبي تستقبله إلا تشوفه بوجهها
حصه بفرح:هلا فيك وينك...
تركي:والله من زمان عنك يا يمه...
وراح لها وسلم عليها وباسها في جبهتها و راح قعد هو وعمته...
تركي:والله لك وحشه يا يمه من زمان عنك...
حصه:إي هذا من كثر ماتزوني أوتسلم علي....
تركي:والله مشغول...وتعرفين ألحين عندي تدريبات وزحمة...
حصه:ما علينا...بس شخبار الخطوبه...وأخبــار خطيبتك؟؟؟...
تركي:الخطوبه تمام....والخطيبه على قولتك من شفتها بخير....
حصه:إلا على الطاري يمه...ما قلت لي ولا بشرتني...لو أمك ماتقول لي ما كان دريت....
تركي:هذا أنا جيتك وأبقولك...بس هاه عندي شرط...
حصه:وشو شرطك؟؟؟...
تركي:بالخطوبه...أول وحده تمشي معي إنتي يمه أبيك تروحين وتشوفينها...أبي رايك ...
حصه:لو علي أنا كان رحت معك...بس ابو فيصل وش اسوي إذا رفض...
تركي:مو على كيفه بهالسالفه...لازم تروحين معي وباحاول معه...
حصه:يلحقنا خير لهذاك اليوم...على البركه حددتوا الخطوبه..
تركي:إيه وبعيد الأضحى...
حصه:إنشالله أروح خاطري أشوف من اللي الله موفقها وكاتب لها إنها تاخذك...بس ماقلت لي وش رايك فيها يا تركي؟؟؟...
تركي بابتسامه جذابه:مملوحه...عاجبتني...وخالتي عبير بتنهبل عليها...(ويطالع بعمته)هي اللي اختارتها لي...
حصه:الصراحه خالتك عبير طيبه وحكيمه...أكيد بتختار لك زين...
تركي:يا هنيالك..
حصه:مين هذي؟؟...
تركي:عبير...بعد مين مادامك مدحتيها....
حصه:عبير خالتك...عيب تقول اسمها حاف كذا...
تركي:عادي أنا اناديها حاف هي كبر متعب يعني بسني وبعدين هي عادي عندها ماعندها مشكله من الناحيه...
حصه:ياخوفي بعد تقول من وراي اسمي حاف كذا حصه....
تركي:وانا اقدر؟؟؟.....إنتي بالذات اقول امي حصه...
حصه:يا بعد قلبي والله...
تركي:أنا جيت اقول لك يا يمه عن خطوبتي وأبي اسمع رايك فيها وأبي اسمع أخبارك وش مسويه...
حصه:عن نفسي أنا الحمدلله بخير وماعلي خلاف..بس إنت قول اللي بخاطرك هذا انا اسمعك يا تركي...
وقعد تركي يحكي لها...صار يقول كل اللي بخاطره لعمته...ياناس هالإنسانه مامثلها أمــــووت أنا عليها...وما ألقى الراحه إلا هنا عندها وبين يديها...
قعد يقول لها وش خاطره فيه واللي خايف منه واللي يبيه من خطيبته....

*******


كان تعبان ويبي ينام وتوه راجع من سهره مع ربعه ولمن دخل البيت كان هادي ويدل إن سارا وبنته انجود نايمين فصعد لغرفته ولما دخل لقى سارا
قاعده تقرا قرآن ولمن انتبهت على دخلته صكرت القرآن....
متعب وهو يفصخ شماغه:وش فيك صكرتيه...كملي قرآئتك...
سارا:قريت وقلت أوقف قرآئتي هنا....إلا وين كنت بسلامتك؟؟؟....
متعب:وين كنت يعني...كنت معزوم....
سارا:وليـــه ماقلت لي؟؟؟....مشالله عليك خليتني أطبخ وأنتظرك على العشا...
متعب وهو رايح يغير ملابسه:أولا منت بأمي علشان أستأذن منك...ثانيا لا تكذبين متى عمرك طبختي العشا الشغاله هي اللي تسويه....
سارا:زين وليه خليتني أنتظرك على العشا؟؟؟....
متعب وقف قدامها:يعني تبين تقولين لي إنك ما أكلتي شي؟؟؟...
سارا:إيـــه ما أكلت...
متعب:زين حبيبتي تدلين المطبخ تحت؟؟...
سارا:قصدك أنزل وأكل لي شي؟؟؟...
متعب وهو رايح:حلو إنك فهمتيني...
انقهرت منه سارا وقالت له تبي تقهره مثل ماقهرها:ارتاح ياعمري...أنا قد كليت وشبعت...
متعب:بالعافيــــــــه....
ودخل الحمام ياخذ له شاور ويغير ملابسه...
انقهرت سارا من ردة فعله فخاطرها يقهر والله يقهر ويرفع الضغط....وانتظرته إلى ما طلع من الحمام وهي ناويه عليه...
لمن طلع متعب من الحمام وشافها قدامه:خير إنشالله إيش فيك مانمتي؟؟؟...
سارا بطنازة:لا والله؟؟؟...أنا أبي أتكلم معاك في سالفة السهر هذي اللي كنت أول ماتعرفها ولا تدل طريقها؟؟؟...
انقهر من أسلوبها معاه فرد عليها بعصبيه:مالك شغل يا سوير...وإذا على السهر ماتغير شي إذا ماعندي شغل اليوم الثاني سهرت مع اخوياي...
انبسطت سارا لمن شافته معصب ومابينت له هالشي فردت عليــه:إيه ما اختلفنا إنك تسهر من اول...بس من متى تسهر من دون ماتقول لي؟؟؟....
هنا متعب خلاص انقهر منها اللي يسمعها يقول من جدها تتكلم هذي ومااسهر إلا بشورها...
فرد عليها بعصبيه:إنتي هيه؟؟؟...من هذا اللي يسهر بعد موافقتك الملكيه؟؟؟...
سارا معصبه بعد:إنت مب عزابي مثل اخوك تركي...إنت متزوج وبنتك السنه الجايه خلاص بتدرس...
متعب وصلت معاه:طالع من اللي تتكلم بس...سارا والله لو اشوفك تتكلمين هالكلام مرة ثانيه تدرين وش أسوي فيك؟؟؟...
سارا وهي خايفه بس مو واضح عليها:وش بتسوي يعني بتطقني؟؟؟....
متعب مقهور من أسلوب سارا اللي تكلمه فيه بصيغة الأمر:مو أطقك وبس...شفتي العقال لأقطعه على ظهرك فهمتي....
هنا سارا زعلت وقعدت تبكي وتصيح:الله أكبر يا متعب وصلت فيك إنك تطقني....وش عليك عشان أمي وأبوي ميتين قمت تستقوي علي...
وقعدت تبكي وتبكي...متعب حز بخاطره يشوفها تبكي هو صح المفروض مايقول لها كذا...من متى هو أصلا هددها بالطق...بس هي اليوم قهرته من متى
وسارا تكلمه كذا وكأنه أصغر عيالها...بس عورته بقلبه لمن قالت إنها يستقوي عليها لأنها يتيمه...فراح يراضيها مع إنه تعبان ورجع وهو مو طايق
هواش ومشاكل...
كانت تبكي وهي قاعده على الكنب فراح وجلس جنبها وقال لها بهدوء:سارا وش فيك زعلتي؟؟؟...
سارا:ما انت شايف نفسك تهددني إنك تطقني...
متعب:وأنتي الله يهداك ما انتي شايفه نفسك بعد...من متى وأنتي تكلميني كذا؟؟؟...
سارا وهي تمسح دموعها:وأنا إيش قلت؟؟...ماقلت إلا ليه تأخرت..وانت على طول عصبت؟؟؟...
متعب:اللي يشوفك وأنتي تتكلمين معي يقول أصغر عيالك...تدرين أنا أتقبل أي شي منك إلا انك تستفزيني...
سارا مستغربه:أنا استفزك؟؟؟....(حست إنه عرف إنها كانت تبي تستفزه بس مسويه بريئة)...
متعب بنص عين:إي تستفزيني...أدري ليه؟؟؟...
سارا:ليه؟؟؟....
متعب:لأنك تبيني أقعد معك وأنا هالأيـــام مشغول ومب فاضي خاصه من رجعت من الشرقيه مع ابوي وتركي....
سارا تحاول تلقى حجه لأنه صادها:مين قالـ...
يقاطعها متعب:كلامي صح أو لأ؟؟؟....
سارا باستسلام:يعني....
متعب ابتسم لها وقال:ياحياتي والله ياسارا...وبعدين لا عاد تقولين عن إن امك وابوك إنهم ميتين...وبعدين أنا امك وأبوك وزوجك واخوك وكل شي...
ولا أنتي شاكه في كلامي...
سارا وهي خلاص متقطعه من الحيا من كلام متعب وماقدرت تعلق إلا بابتسامـــه رسمتها على ووجهها....
وبعدها قال متعب:ألحيـن راضيه ولا زعلانه؟؟؟....
سارا:راضيه...
طبع متعب على خد سارا بوسه وقال لها:تصبحين على خير....
سارا بابتسامه:وأنت من أهله...
وراح متعب ودخل فراشه هو وسارا ونامـــــــوا بعد مابغت تشتعل مشكله بس متعب لحق عليها وطفاها وهدت الانفس من بعدها ورضت....


*******


بالصبــاح...
كانت بالكليه مع صديقتها ريم يتمشون على بال ما تبتدي المحاظرة الثانيه...
ريم:زين ألحين انتي ليش زعلانه...عادي ياشيخه يمديك تفصلين وتجهزين حالك؟؟؟....
شذى وهي تلعب بأطراف شعرها:مو زعلانه...بس متوترة وأنا إنشالله بروح اليوم الخبر مول عشان أشتري لي قماش للفستان...
ريم:عاد خذي لك ألوان حلوة وزاهيه مثل الفوشي او الأحمر او الوردي او الفيروزي ....
شذى:إي أكيد إنشالله...
ريم:ولمن تروحين للخياطه تفصلينه خذيني معك...
شذى:خير إنشالله...بس افكر اشتري لي فستان جاهز للخطوبه من هنا او من البحرين...
ريم بقرف:جاهز؟؟؟....لا وع تفصيل أحسن في المناسبات اللي زي كذا....
شذى:أنا وش قلت؟؟؟....بفصل أحسن ...بس اقول افكر...
ريم:إلا ماقلتي لي وين رح تسوين الخطوبه؟؟؟....
شذى بحسره:كيف.... وأبوي قال يبيها عائليه أحسن ببيتنا....
ريم تخفف عنها:ياشيخه مو مهم الخطوبه...المهم الزواج...
شذى:هذي انتي قلتيها...بس لازم تكونين موجوده يا ريم....
ريم بثقه:لا تخافين...بكل المحافل بكون معك حتى بالخطوبه....إحنا كم شذى عندنا....
شذى بدلع:وحده اللي هي انا....
ريم:جب وانتي على طول تصدقين..ترى نمزح معك من زينك عشان نتغزل فيك....
شذى بغرور:توصلين لي أنتي؟؟؟....بس ماعلينا بتجين الخطوبه اوكيه؟؟؟...
ريم:اوكيه...ومره وحده نشوف توم كروز أقصد تركي اللي منهبله عليه وعلى وسامته....
شذى:قصدك خطيبي تركي....وبعدين يخسي توم كروز جنب تركي....
ريم بنظرة حالمه:أموووت باللي يدافعون عن حبيبهم انا....
وقعدوا يضحكون ويسولفون ويخططون للخطوبه إلى ما ابتدت محاظرتهم وراحوا لها....

*******

مــــرّت الأيـــام بسرعه وكانت شذى مشغوله في فستانها وعمرها تعدل وتضبط حالها وريــم صديقتها معها ماتفارقها تروح معها للخياطه و للصالون وللسوق
وطبعا الكـــل ينتظر هالخطوبه عشان يحظرون ويجون...بشاير كانت متشوقه للخطوبه وتنتظرها بفارغ الصبر وطبعا معها سارا عشان يتعرفون على خطيبة
تركي...وام بندر فرحانه لولدها وإنه كبر وبتزوجه...فاطمه ماعجبها الوضع إن أخوها ياخذ غير سلمى بنت عمه بس ساكته و
تراقب أهلها وهم مبسوطين بتركي...عايشه مقهووره لأنها ماتوقعت بيوم إن تركي ياخذ غير أختها سلمى وكانت تظن إن تركي ينتظر أختها ترجع من
الأردن وماكانت تدري إنه صرف النظر عنها مرة وحده....ومتعب وبندر فرحانين لأخوهم وينتظرونه يدخل القفص الذهبي على قولة متعب ويترك الحريه
ويودع العزوبيه اللي رح يحن لها كثيـر هههه....
ومن الجهه الثانيه كانوا أهل شذى مابين حالة فرح وسعادة بمناسبة زواج بنتهم الوحيده...ام محمد مبسوطه هي ومها...أما خالد وابومحمد مايتمنون غير
السعادة لشذى وإن الله يوفقها في زواجها...ومريم مو مصدقه إن شذى بتتزوج وتفكها وتذلف عنهم...ومحمد مو مرتاح من هالزواج ومايبي تركي و ماخذ
موقف المتفرج يعني ماله فيهم مادامهم موافقين وماعندهم مانع...وسعود مبسوط على الأخر ويتمنى كل الخير لشذى....
بيوم الخطوبه كان الكل مجتمع في بيت أهل شذى...أهل شذى كلهم...,اهل تركي كلهم وجات معه عمته حصه اللي ما رضى إلا إنها تجي معهم...وعبير
اللي كانت أول الحاظرات...وكانت هذيك الليله من أحلى الليالي لتركي اللي كان بالمجلس مع الرجــال اللي ماليينه....

.

.

.

----------


## شوق الربيع

كانت شذى قاعده بغرفتها ومعها ريم والكوافير عندهم عشان تعدل شذى...
شذى وهي قاعده على كرسي التسريحه وتهز رجولها بقوة من كثر التوتر وكانت ماتزال لابسه بيجامتها البرمودا والكوافير عندها قاعده تسوي شعرها
نادت ريم اللي كانت تكلم جوال بزاوية الغرفه:ريييييم؟؟؟...ياللا عاد صكري وتعالي اقعدي معي...
ريم وهي تكلم جوال:ياللا باي...اوكيه باقولها إنك مارح تجين...سي يو...((ولفت ريم عليها))...نعم وش فيك تصرخين كذا؟؟؟...
شذى:لأنك ماشالله عليك تكلمين ولا كأنك هنا....وهذا بدل ماتقعدين معي؟؟؟....((سألتها))ومين كنت تكلمين؟؟؟...
ريم تبتسم:يااللقافه اللي شغاله عندك ولا توقف حتى بيوم خطبتك هذي ضحى تعتذر إنها ماراح تجي وتقول((تقلد ريم صوتها))مشغوله وعندنا ضيوف...
شذى بدون اهتمام:أحسن فكه منها إنها ماجات أصلا تفشل وماأبي اهل تركي يشوفونها...
ريم:على قولتك فكه...بس تعالي أهل تركي كلهم بيجون؟؟؟...
شذى:كلهم من أكبرهم إلى أصغرهم ولا أحد قعد....
ريم:زين تعرفينهم؟؟؟...
شذى:لأ...تصدقين لو أشوف أمه مابعرفها....
ريم بحياء مصطنع وتحط يدها على وجهها:وافشيلتاه؟؟؟....ماتعرفين ام رجلك؟؟؟....
شذى قعدت تضحك:ههههه جب عاد وأنا وش يدريني فيها...
هنا تنرفزت الكوافير من شذى اللي ماتسكت وتتحرك وكل شوي تخترب التسريحه...
جوزيل اللبنانيه:خلاص شزى شو بيك حركتك كتيره هيك...لي أكتر من ساعه وباإي ماعملت شي...
شذى انقهرت منها وقعدت تقلد لهجتها اللبنانيه:بالله؟؟...وشو بدك أعمل آنسه جوزيل؟؟؟...
جوزيل:بدي كفّي التسريحه مشان نبلش بالميك آب حياتي...الليل بيمشي وباقي ماعملنا شي...
شذى وما تزال تقلدها:أوكيـــه وإحنا شو عملنا...
جوزيل:أاعده عم تضّحكي إنتي ورفيئتيك ريم ...وما أنا باقي مابلشت في شي.... خلاص يا صبايا بدي أكمل شغلي...
ريم تدخلت وهي قاهرتها:أكرمينا بسكاتك الله يخليك...والله تبينا نسكت كان إحنا بمدرسه...
شذى:إي والله ذكرتني بأيام الثانوي...أقول جوزيل...
جوزيل:ها حياتي شو بدك؟؟؟..
شذى:إخلصي بسرعه...وبلا هذرة زايده...
ريم تطالع ساعتها:إي والله بسرعه جوزيل خفي يدك...ترى تاخرنا عن المعازيم تحت...
وبهالوقت يدق باب حجرة شذى...
ريم:مين؟؟؟...
مها:أنا مها....
ريم قامت تفتح الباب وتسلم على مها...ريم:هلا والله بمهاوي شخبارك؟؟؟...
مها:بخير...وأنتي؟؟؟...
ريم:تمام...
مها وهي تطالع شذى وهي متفاجأة:شذى يا الخايسه للحين ما لبستي؟؟؟...والله لو تشوفك أمك تعصب عاد ارسلتني تشوف إذا قضيت ولا لأ....
جوزيل وهي تتدخل:الله وكيلك يا مها((قاطه أذنها معهم وعرفت اسمها)) ما بتخليني أخلص معها ولا هي... تأبرني بتجنن بس
شذى تتدخل:بس جب إنتي من كلمك...أقول مها جو الضيوف؟؟؟...
مها وهي تقعد على طرف السرير بقرب شذى:إي كلهم جو وما بقى أحد من أقاربنا إلا جو...
شذى وهي تسأل:أهله كشخه؟؟؟...
مها:كشخه بالحيل...وشفتي عمي سعد بالرياض جو وهم تحت...
شذى بفرح: هديل وهدى تحت؟؟؟....خل يجون اسلم عليهم....
مها:يقولون لأ خل تجهز وتعدل نفسها وبعد مايروحون الناس بيستلمونك....
قعدت شذى تضحك وهي تقول:ههههههههه الله يعيني الليله عليهم هذرتهم واجد...(وتلف على ريم)أقول ريم أهله تحت كلهم خايفه؟؟؟...
ريم:ورجعت عقدة الخوف عندك...يا شيخه عادي...
شذى تسأل مها:أهلك جو من الجبيل يا مها؟؟؟...
مها:إيه وهم ألحين تحت...
شذى وهي تبتسم بخبث:وأختك منال جات؟؟؟....
مها:إيه جات...بس وش فيك تبتسمين كذا؟؟؟...
شذى:ماشي...بس أسأل...
مها:ياللا أنا الحين بنزل تحت عند الضيوف...بس اليوم مريم فاتتك؟؟؟...
شذى:ليه؟؟؟...أكيد قاعده تسوي حركاتها المعروفه...
مها:بالعكس...شايله الدنيا شيل من افرح...والله لو أنتي أختها ماسوت كذا...
شذى:أكيد تبي الفكه مني...
مها:بالعكس حراااام عليك لا تظلمينها...
شذى:ليش تدافعين عنها كذا؟؟؟...
مها:لا مو عن كذا...بس صدق يمكن بينكم باستمرار مشاكل بس...ترى المناسبات اللي زي كذا تبين وتطلع المحبه اللي مومبينه بينكم مع الأيام...
ريم تتدخل:إي والله صح يا شذى مها معها حق....
شذى وهي تحاول تقتنع:يمكن...ليه لأ...((بس في بالها هذي هي مريم مرة عسل...ومرة بصل ما يدوم حالها على شي))...
مها وهي تطالع نفسها في المرايه وتعدل عمرها:ياللا يابنات نازله تبون شي...
شذى وريم:سلامتـــــك....
وطلعت مها....
فقربت ريم من عند شذى وسألتها:شذى وش فيك؟؟؟...
شذى باستغراب:أنا؟؟؟....ليه وش فيني....
ريم:لما سألت مها عن أختها منال قعدت تبتسمين ابتسامه شيطانيه....
شذى:بسم الله منك وأنتي قاعده تراقبيني؟؟؟...
ريم بضيق:يالله عاد قولي وش فيك...
شذى:وشو اللي ايش فيني....عادي بنت عمي وأسأل عنها فيها شي....
ريم:مهوب علي أنا تخشين السالفه قولي....
شذى:اففففف منك...مايفوتك شي...
ريم:أها أجل حدسي في محله في سالفه... إلا قصه قولي يا شذى وبالتفصيل الممل لدرجة الموت...
شذى:بأقولك...بس موجز تعرفين ماعندي تفاصيل ممله عندي تفاصيل مفرحه...هذي منال الله يسلمك...
ريم بضيق:إيه وش فيها...
شذى:وجع خليني اكمل لا تقاطعيني...
ريم وهي تحط يدها على فمها:سكتنا....
شذى:هذي منال بنت عمي في عمري...وهي تحب سعود أخوي مووووت من يوم حنا صغار وبس سلامتك....
ريم:بس هذي هي السالفه؟؟؟....
شذى:من طقطق للسلام عليكم....
ريم:عمى...وانا على بالي فيه سالفه كبيرة....
شذى:بس ترى منال تحب اخوي سعود مـوووووووت...والبيت كله يدري ماتستحي هالمنال عادي عندها والمشكله إن سعود حتى التفكير مايفكر فيها...
ريم بحسره:تصدقين هالفئه تعورني في قلبي...اللي يحبونهم ويموتون عليهم مايفكرون فيهم...بس من هي ذكريني فيها؟؟؟...
شذى وهي تحاول تذكرها:تذكرين بحفلة تخرجي من ثالث ثانوي.....
ريم وهي تحاول تتذكر وتمسح على جبهتها:إيه كأني أتذكـــر..... ليه كانت موجودة؟؟؟...
شذى:إيه اللي كانت لابسه فستان جينز قصير ومليانه....
ريم وهي منصدمه:إنتظري لايكون؟؟؟....لا تكون هي الدبه وشعرها بوي ولابسه صندل زهري وشوي جريئه....
شذى:أها هذي هي براسها....لقيتيها....
ريم متقرفه:وعععععععع...من جدك تبين اخوك المزيون سعود ياخذ المفعوصه هذيك او حتى يحبها او يفكر فيها؟؟؟؟....
شذى قعدت تضحك وقالت:ليه مب حلوة؟؟؟...
ريم:لا تذكريني فيها....ما أصدق إن هذي اخت مها الحلوة النعومه اللي تستحي...
شذى:إي صح بس لا تقارنين مها بمنال.... مها احسن بمليون مرة ولا كيف زوجناها اخوي....
ريم:مالت عليها مالقت تحب إلا سعود....
شذى بمكر:وش رايك نزوجك سعود ياريم مادامه كذا عاجبك وتدافعين عنه....تراك مابتلقين أحسن من أخوي....
تتدخل جوزيل:ليه كام عمره خّيك سعود تأبريني؟؟؟...((قاعده تتسمع لهم))...
شذى انقهرت منها فقعدت تكذب عليها:عمره 45سنه ومتزوج ثنتين...وانا ابي ريم الثالثه....
تغيرت ملامح جوزيل لمن سمعت عمره....اما ريم وشذى ميتين ضحك....
ريم وهي تضحك:حسبي الله على ابليسك يا شذى...
شذى وهي تضحك:جننتني يا شيخه كل شوي وهي قاطه اذنها علينا وتتسمع سوالفنا...افتكيت من مريم جات جوزيل...
وقعدوا يضحكون...أما جوزيل فتفشلت وكملت شغلها وهي ساكته....
ريم:الصراحه ياشذى إني اتزوج اخوك ما اقدر وماأبي لأني مااحبه....
شذى:يعني لازم تحبينه قبل الزواج؟؟؟....
ريم بثقه:أكيد...ولا على بالك مثلك انا اتزوج واحد ما عرفته إلا لمن خطبني...وبعدين لا تنسين حبيب الروح...عبد العزيز
شذى:جب زين...وأتحداك تلقين مثل أخوي....
وتموا يسولفون....وبعدها سوت جوزيل الميك آب للشذى وعدلت مكياج ريم...وراحت شذى تلبس وتتعدل لأنه خلاص مابقى شي وتنزل عند المعازيم...
.

.

.

وتحت كانت بشاير وسارا وعبير جنب بعض...وفاطمه وعايشه جنب بعض...وام بندر وحصه عمة تركي جنب بعض..وباقي الحضور منتشرين بالمجلس
وكانوا مشغلين الدي جيه أغاني ووناسه ورقص......
بشاير تكلم خالتها عبير اللي كانت جالسه بجنبها:أقــول عبير...وينها شذى ماشفتها من دخلت...
عبير:أولا قولي خالتي تخلخلت ضلوعك....ثانيا أكيد قاعده تعدل نفسها ولا على بالك مطيورة بتنتظرنا عند الباب....
بشاير:ليه اقول خالتي...هذا تركي ومتعب وبندر وفاطمه يقولون لك عبير....
عبير:لأن بندر وفاطمه اكبر مني مو معقوله يقولون لي خالتي...أما متعب وتركي تقريبا كبري...بس أنتي اضغر مني بـ12سنه فلازم تقولين خالتي مو كل
ما أشوفك لازم أفهمك....
بشاير بتأفف:ماعلينا...بس من هذي اللي لابسه بدله بحريه؟؟؟...((تقصد مها))...
عبير:وأنتي على بالك إني عايشه معهم....لأ ما أعرفها بس كأنها مرة ولدهم...يعني ماخذة اخو شذى...
بشاير:صح يمكن...
عبير:وأنتي ليش تسألين عنها؟؟؟...
بشاير:لا بس أسأل لأنها تشبه وحده معنا بالمدرسه يمكن تقرب لها...بس هذي أحلى وأملح منها...(تقصد مها)...
عبير:زين ماقلتي لي...تركي وش علومه...أسود الوجه مامر علي ولا جاني ما كأني خالته وانا ملزمه عليه إنه يمر....
ضحكت بشاير من خالتها وقالت:هههههه إيش عليه اليوم يومه....عقبالي...
لكزتها عبير:عيب يابنت...
بشاير وهي ترجع شعرها لورى:عادي انا قلت شي غلط....قلت عقبالي إني اتزوج ياه حراام يعني؟؟؟....
ضحكت عبير من كلام بشاير....
عبير وهي تكلم سارا:ماعلينا من هالهبله المراهقه....سارا وش فيك ساكته...
سارا بابتسامه:أبد مافي شي....بس كنت اطالع البنات يونسون شكلهم...
عبير:إيه شعليهم بنات ما وراهم لا زواج ولا عيال ولا مسؤليه...
سارا:وأنتي صادقه...بس كلن لاحق على شقاه...
.
.
.
وبالجهه الثانيه اللي بنفس المجلس عايشه مرة بندر وفاطمه يسولفون...
فاطمه:اقول عايشه،كيف تتوقعين مرة اخوي؟؟؟...
عايشه:مين تركي؟؟؟....اتوقعها عاديه...
كانت فاطمه مب راضيه على زواج تركي بوحده من برى العايله او من دائرة معارفهم وكانت رافضته للحظتها هذي،وما تأكدت إن كل شي صار رسمي
إلا لمن جو الشرقيه وحظرت الخطبه وصارت أمام الأمر الواقع...وكانت عايشه صديقتها ومثل مايقولون توأم روحها وتقول اللي بخاطرها لها...
فاطمه بزعل مو ظاهر:أنا تكلمت مع امي مليون مرة بلاها زواج من هالبنت...بس كانت تقول أهم شي تركي ورايه...
عايشه:الصراحه الكل استغرب لمن درى إن تركي بياخذ من برى...يعني إحنا عايله كبيرة ومعروفه وامفروض ما ندخل نسبنا مع احد....
فاطمه تكلمت بحقيقه:إي صح كلامك...بس ترى البنت وهذي العايله نسبهم عالي وأصيل يعتبرون شيوخ يا عايشه...بس تقريبا إحنا اغنى منهم
عايشه:إي كلامك صح ومبين كرمهم وطيبهم...بس ثوبنا مو من ثوبهم...وشجرتنا غير شجرتهم...
فاطمه حست بغصه من كلام بنت عمها اللي تزيد النار حطب وإن اخوها المفروض ما ياخذ شذى و إن اهلها استعجلوا بوافقتهم على زواج تركي المتهور بنظرها
وبعد فترة صمت قصيرة تكلمت فاطمه:لو علي انا ما زوجته...والله ما كان اعطيه غير سلمى اختك لو شيصير...
عايشه بحسره مو ظاهره:وانا كان خاطري ماتاخذ سلمى غير اخوك بس....إذا فات الفوت ماعاد ينفع الصوت...
فاطمه انتبهت بعدها على المستخدمه وهي توزع العصير وموقفه عندها...أخذت كاس عصير وراحت بعدها في عالم ثاني بعد ماسمعت كلام عايشه....
.
.
.
ام بندر كانت مبسوطه على الآخر وحست إن هالناس اهل خير وخاصه بعد مالمست التعامل مع ام محمد...وماكان ناقصها غير شوفة مرة ولدها...
حصه:اقول يا ام بندر...وراك كذا ساكته وماتطلبين تشوفين مرة ولدك؟؟؟...
ام بندر :والله الود ودي إني اروح اشوفها هاللحين...بس فشله يا وخيتي اخاف البنت مااستعدت...
حصه:ما علينا عادي نطلب نشوفها أكيد يمديها تخلص وتستعد...
ام بندر تستفسر:وأنتي تبين تجين معي؟؟؟...
حصه:وش عندي ما أجي معك....إلا بجي...بس نادي على ام محمد تاخذنا لعندها...
وسمعت الكلام ام بندر اللي تنقاد بسرعه للأمور...ونادت على ام محمد وكلمتها ومالقت من أم محمد إلا قبول وفرح واخذتهم معها لفوق وكانت تدعي
بخاطرها إن شذى خلصت وجهزت....
.
.
.
منال اخت مها...وهدى وهديل كانوا مبسوطين موت وعاجبهم الجو....
هديل اللي كانت أكبر من شذى بثلاث سنين ومخطوبه لولد خالها وهذي السنه آخر سنه لها بالجامعه بعد ما عادت سنه فيها تحب شذى وقلبها يبي لها
الخير...وفرحت لها حيل لما عرفت من خطبها وتمنت لها السعاده...
هدى...تقريبا أصغر من شذى بسنتين وتدرس بالثانوي تحب شذى وتتميز هي وأختها بطيبتهم وإنهم مايشيلون على قلبهم من أحد فرحت لشذى وكانت
سعيده بعد إنهم بالشرقيه اللي تحبها وتحب اهلها أكثر من الرياض...وكانت مشعله الليله فرح وطرب ورقص...
ومنال اللي كانت مبسوطه...ومستانسه أكثر لأنها ببيت سعود...فديته والله سعود من مثله يا قلبي....منال طيبه بس جرأتها الزايده وطولة لسانها مخربتها
وكانت تتحين الفرص عشان تبي تشوف سعود...وكانت كاشخه ولا كأنها بزواج عشان لمن يشوفها سعود ينبهر فيها(مسكينه؟)...وهو أصلا ما يذكرها....
ومنال كبر هديل...وهي ترد الخطاب لأنها تنتظر سعود المسكينه يخطبها...واللي على بالها إنه يحبها ويموت عليها....وهي عاديه مب حلوة ولا خايسه بس متينه
هديل:اقول منّول...طالعه اليوم أكشخ وحده فينا؟؟؟...
منال بفخر:من يومي أكشخ وحده فيكم وانتي توك تنتبهين....
هديل:أقول جب بس....تراني اعرف عشان سعود المطيور هالكشخه...
منال:إنتي المطيورة...ترى ما اسمح لك تتكلمين فيه...والله إنه يسواكم كلكم...((وبنظره حالمه)) يا بعد قلبي واهلي وناسي وربعي ياسعود....
هديل وهي تبتسم:إلى هنا وامسك بريك...إذا سعود كل هذول ما اقدر اتكلم فيه...والله يوفقك وتاخذينه...
منال بدعاء وباقي شوي وتبكي:آآآآآآآآآمممممممييييييين....
هديل:ما علينا من سعود الحين....وش رايك نروح لشذى ما زمان هعنها الخايسه...
منال:إذا ما علينا من سعود....أجل من لنا عليه؟؟؟....
هديل:اقول شكل سعود ماكل عقلك حلاوة....
منال تعدي كلام بنت عمها:اقول هديل وش رايك نطلع بالحوش...ونشم هوى شوي الحين الجو حلو...
هديل:اقول انثبري هنا ولا تظحكين علي...ادري إنك تبين تشوفين سعود بس حامض على بوزك لأنه لو شافوني اهلي واهلك بيذبحونا فاهمه...
وما قالت منال شي غير نظرة عتاب ووجهتها لهديل وبعدها التهت بالحفل والناس....
.
.
.

----------


## شوق الربيع

.
.....واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو طالع شكلك يهبل بس تعالي ابخرك من العين والحسد...
ما علقت شذى على كلام ريم خويتها اللي انبهرت لمن شافت شكل شذي النهائي بعد ما لبست الفستان وخلصت الميك آب والتسريحه وتطالع نفسها
بالمنظرة اللي بغرفتها طويله على طول جسمها...
كانت مسويه ميك آب نااعم ومبين براءة وجهها ومبرز جمال عيونها...طبعا خدودها المدورة والمنثور عليها بلاش بلون الزهر معطيها جمال ومنظر طفولي اكثر
واللي مزود حلاوتها غمازتها الوحيده بخدها الأيمن صاير شكلها حلو بالذات لمن تظحك...
وشعرها اللي مرفوع بطريقه غجريه بورود صغار لماعه...خصل مفلوته بحريه من الامام والخلف ومبين طول شعرها وجماله...
كان فستانها لونه وردي متدرج مع الأبيض النقي...كان فستانها مبين حلاوة جسمها كان خيوط وعاري من عند الصدر كان مشدود بفيونكا لونها وردي
وكان منثور على خصرها إلى اسفل الفستان من جهة اليمين ورود مثبته بالفستان مع ستراتس لماعه مع الورد وفستانها كان من الموسلين والحرير الناعم واللاصق
بالجسم...وكان جيبها من عند الصدر مفتوح وواسع وطبعا مع الفستان شال حريري وشفاف مثبت فيه اللي بنفس الفستان لأنه مستحيل تطلع عند تركي كذا
وحتى اخوانها وابوها بالذات مارح يرضى بكذا...وهي رح تطلع عند الحريم بدون شال...والشال اكثر ماتنازعت مع ريم عشانه لأن ريم تقولها اطلعي كذا عند
خطيبك بدون شال خليه يتسدح من جمالك...وشذى طبعا حيائها يمنعها إنها تلبس كذا....
جوزيل:ياألله...شو هيدا الجمل كلو...عأبال ما اشوفك عروسه بتجنني العالم من هيدا الجمال والسحــــر...
ريم ما تطيق جوزيل فردت عليها نيابة عن شذى:زين يا حلوة...مشكورة على هالإطراء...ترى تقدرين تفارقيننا الحين؟؟؟..
جوزيل وهي تلبس عبايتها:على العموم السيارة بتنزرني عند الباب...إنشاللهتعزمينا بجوازتك يا شزى...
ريم من غير نفس:نعزمك؟؟؟....خير إنشالله...
جوزيل وهي طالعه:ياللا مع السلامه صبايا...والفال إلك يا ريم...
ريم:الله يفتح...مع السلامه...
وطلعت جوزيل وبعدها ضحكت شذى وقالت لريم:احس يا ريم لو قعدت دقيقه زيادة بتطردينها بالقوة...
ريم:خليها تذلف هاللبنانيه لوعت كبدي......بس الصراحه شغلها حلوة مرة مطلعتك تهبلين يا شذى...
شذى ضحكت:هههههههه...من يومي حلوة بس ما ادري وين كانت عيونك....
ريم بضحك:مقبوله منك...بس عيديها بيوم ثاني انتفك...
دق باب غرفة شذى وفتحت الباب ريم اللي كانت شذى بهاللحظه توها تقعد على وحده من الكنبتين اللي بغرفتها تبي تستريح....
ريم فاتحه عيونها على الآخر:هلا خالتي...حياكم حياكم...
انتبهت شذى وتبي تشوف من اللي عند الباب...إلا تدخل أمها ومعها حرمتين كبار بالسن...بس مبين فيهم العز انقبض قلبها وحست إنهم اهل تركي...
ام محمد تاشر لبنتها تقوم تسلم...
ام بندر وهي مانزلت عينها من شذى:هذي شذى مرة ولدي؟؟؟....مشالله وش هالزين....وش هالحلاة
عرفت شذى وتأكدت إنهم جد أهل تركي...وهذي اللي تكلمت أمه...بس كانت تبي تعرف من هي اللي معها
ام محمد:تسلمين والله يا ام بندر وهذي بنتي شذى...واللي معها صديقتها ريم....
سلمت شذى بالأول عليهم وبعدها ريم...وقعدتهم على الكنبتين وشذى وأمها قبالهم على السرير...أما ريم فتمت واقفه...
ام بندر:مبــــروك يا شذى يا بنتي...وعقبال ما اشوفك بليلة العرس عروس واخذك معي بالرياض...
حصه بابتسامتها الحنونه:خلاص يا أم محمد بنتك...بنتنا وصارت منّا وفينا ماخذه أعز عيالنا...
طبعا هنا شذى لو كان بيدها شي كان قطعته من من الحيا....يا ناس البنت ماتحب المواقف اللي زي كذا....
أم محمد:شذى بنتكم من الأول...وألحين إحنا اهل يا ام بندر....
حصه:وأنتي الصادقه...إلا ما سمعنا صوت شذى شخبارك يا بنتي؟؟؟...
شذى:الحمدلله بخير...
حصه :مبروك لك....ولنا...والله إنك تهبلين ويا حظك فيها يا تركي...
هنا ريم ابتسمت لأنها توقعت إن شذى ألحين يمكن تموت من الحيا...وطبعا توقعها ماخاب لأن وجه شذى انقلب من أبيض إلى أحمرررر من الحيا...
ام بندر بخاطرها"يا حلاتها...والله إنها تهبل وتدخل القلب بسرعه حلوة وناعمة وخجوله وشكلها راعية خير"....
وبعدها تموا الحريم يسولفون مع شذى وهي تجاوب بس على قد السؤال....وبعد مرور ربع ساعه نزلت شذى تسلم على الحريم بالمجلس ومعها امها وام بندر
وحصه عمة تركي....وطبعا ريم...
.
.
.
بالمجلس عند الرجاجيل كان ابو محمد وابو بندر بصدر المجلس وطبعا معهم تركي والكل كان سعيد بالخطبه إلا محمد اخو شذى كان
شعوره غريب...شعور بعدم الإرتياح بس على كذا داس على عمره ومسوي نفسه فرحان لأخته...
طلال صديق تركي حضر الخطبه لأنها لخوي عمره تركي وهو ظابط بعد مع تركي وينتمي لعائله لها مركزها بالمجتمع ومماثلة لعائلة تركي...
طلال كان جالس بجنب تركي وكان متوسط بين تركي ومتعب ...
طلال بابتسامه:مبرووووك يا تركي...
تركي:الله يبارك فيك يا طلال....زين إنك حظرت وجيت...
طلال:تدري والله اليوم عندي دوام....والله بس طلعت من الدوام ومسكت لك خط الشرقيه وجيت تقريبا الساعه سبع العشا وصلت وأخذت لي غرفة ضبطت حالي
وجيتك....
تركي:والله لو ما جيت كان زعلت....تدري يوم خطوبتك وزواجك محد موقف معك إلا أنا....
طلال:خلاص ياخي هذا إحنا حظرنا....ولا تقعد تمنن علينا وتقولي وقفت معي كل الي تسويه إنك تجلس جنبي...
تركي ضحك من كلام طلال وقال له:أفا يا طلال بس كذا؟؟؟...
طلال ابتسم لأنه كان يمزح وتركي من جد ماقصر معه ولا كأنه والله واحد من أخوانه فرد عليه وقال:ياخي امزح معك...بس تدري اليوم وجهك منور....
تركي:أكيد منور بوجودك...
طلال ابتسم من تعليق تركي:تركي الصراحه مبين إنك مستانس...بس مو مبين لدرجة إن اليوم خطبتك...
تركي:أنا مبسوط ومستانس...بس بثقل ما أحب ابين كأني مو مصدق عمري إني ابتزوج....
يدخل متعب ويقول:أحلى يا الثقل....بس ترى اليوم مسموح لك إنك تفرح بأي طريقه لأنه يوم خطبتك....
تركي:ليه قالوا لك متعب....مشفوح على الزواج...
طلال قعد يضحك وبعدها ظحك تركي معاه....
متعب:أقول يا حضرة الضباط؟؟؟....
طلال:نعم إيش عندك؟؟؟...
متعب:يا شينكم وانتوا تستخفون دمكم....ما ادري احس دمكم اسمنت ثقيل....مب لايق عليكم إنكم تصيرون خفيفين دم...
تركي وهو يضحك:اقول...اسكت واللي يرحم والديك يابو دم خفيف...أبد عادل إمام...أو طارق العلي...
متعب ما علق على كلامهم ولف على جهة خالد اخو شذى اللي كان يسولف مع يوسف خويه واللي كان مع تركي وقعد متعب يسولف معهم.....
وكان سعود ومعه صالح ولد صديقة امه يسولفون وضحك ووناسه...


نرجع للحريم واللي كانت شذى جالسه وجنبها ريم...
بشاير لعبير:اقول عبير...الصراحه شى ناعمه ومملوحه تهبل وما توقعتها ناعمه كذا وفيها براءة...
سارا:إي والله يا عبير حلوة مشالله عليها...عرفت تختارين لتركي..
عبير بثقه:عشان تعرفون إن ذوقي حلو واعرف اختار....
أما فاطمه وعايشه اللي كانوا جالسين بالطرف الثاني...
عايشه مقهورة:وعععع....اسمحي لي يا فاطمه مرة اخوك عاديه ومافيها شي زايد عن البنات الثانيات...
فاطمه كانت تحس إنها حلوة بس عايشه كانت كل شوي تقول إنها خايسه ومب حلوة وعاديه إلى درجة حست إن كلامها صح...
فاطمه:صح كلامك....بس والله إنها حليوه...
عايشه:لا والله مب حلوة ولا شي....وسلمى اختي احلى منها بالف مليون مرة....
فاطمه:حرام عليك لا تقارنينها بسلمى يا بعد قلبي....اصلا من فيه احلى من سلمى بنت عمي...
شذى جمالها من النوع الناعم وكانت مملوحة وجذابه أكثر مماهي جميله...أما سلمى فكان جمالها من النوع الشرس((بعدين نتكلم عنها لمن يجي دورها خخخ))..
وقعدت فاطمه تطالع وتتأمل شذى اللي كانت مطيحه سوالف مع ريم وبعدها جو بنات عمها هديل وهدى ومنال وقعدوا معها وسوالف وخرابيط بنات...
فاطمه تحس إنها حبوبه ومحبوبة من اللي حواليها من اهلها وأقاربها وصديقاتها وحتى عبير اللي جات وسلمت عليها اول مانزلت وقعدت تسولف معها تقريبا
ربع ساعه وبعدها رجعت لمكانها....
وبعدها قاموا الحريم للعشى اللي كان بالصاله الثانيه...وبنفس الوقت قاموا الرجاجيل للعشى...
.
.
.

----------


## شوق الربيع

.
بعد العشا كانت شذى خايفه ومرتبكه خلاص لأنه الحين بيدخل تركي يلبسها دبلتها ويشوفها....
كانت جالسه بصالون منعزل شوي عن الرجال وقريب من عند الحريم ومعها امها لأن اخوانها وابوها بعد بيدخلون...
دخل تركي ومعاه سعود وخالد واول ما دخل تركي سلم على شذى وقعد جنبها...هي حست بمويه مثلجه انكبت عليها...وبقشعريرة بجسمها ياويل حالي من
هالرجال...كان تركي يناظرها بنظرات متفحصه...طالعه تهبل كأنها القمر وكانت أحلى من أول ماشافها...ناعمه ومملوحه...أما شذى اللي ما قدرت ترفع عينها
من الحيا...كانت تحس فيه ...كفايه إنه جالس ولاصق بجنبها...يعني ضاق المجلس عليه يجلس جنبها....كان ريحة عطره روعه عجبها مرة...
اول ما جلس عدلت شالها وشعرها ... كانت مستحيه وماتدري شتسوي....
خالد بابتسامه:مبــــــروك يا شذى....مبروك ياتركي...
تركي:الله يبارك فيك ياخالد....
ام محمد:مبروك لكم كلكم...
تركي:الله يبارك فيك يا خالتي...والفال لسعود إنشالله...
سعود:تو الناس....بس إذا الوالده بتزوجني ماعندي مانع...
ولف تركي على شذى وابتسم لها بعذوبه وقال لها:شخبارك يا شذى؟؟؟...
شذى:بخير......((وبتردد))وانت؟؟؟...
تركي:أنا؟؟؟....من شفتك وانا بخير وصحه...
شذى هنا دوروها ضاعت من الحيا ما تدري وش تسوي بعمرها مستحيه وقاعده تلعب بطرف الشال بتوتر لدرجة إنها شالت منه كذا فص ترتر من التوتر شافها
تركي وقال لها:حرااام لا تقطعينه حلو عليك.... لا تخربينه....((هو يدري إنها متوترة بس يبي يحرجها))...
سعود وهو يضحك:لا عااادي المفروض تتعود على هالشي...شذي أي شي يطيح بيدها تقطعه وتخربه حتى لو يكون فستانها...
هنا الكل ضحك...أما شذى حاسه باحراج"حسبي الله على إبليسك يا سعود زين إذا هالليله عدت على خير"....سعود داري فيها بس يحب إحراج البنات بشكل عام
وأخته شذى بشكل خاص فلازم تعذره هذي هي هوايته المفضله....
تركي حس باحراجها وتوترها فحب يخفف عنها قال:لاااااا....أكيد متوترة ومهيب عارفه شتسوي انا عاذرها.....
هنا قالت شذى بخاطرها((يا حبي والله لخطيبي وحبيبي يدافع عني يالله إنك تخليه لي))...
وابتسمت شذى ابتسامه فاتنه لاحظها تركي وشاف غمزتها فقال لها:الله يا حلاتك وانتي تبتسمين...خليك انسانه مبتسمه دائما...
هي مبسوطه ومستانسه ومستحيه وكل مشاعر الكون الحلوة مجتمعه في قلبها...وقعدوا يسولفون وضحك وبعدها طلع تركي الدبل عشان يلبسونها....
مدت شذى يدها بارتجاف ولما مسكها تركي خلاص حست بمويه باردة مكبوبه عليها وحست برجفه لا حظ تركي هالشي قرب منها إلى ما صار وجهه عند أذنها
وقال لها بصوت واطي محد يسمعه:لا تخافين ولا تنحرجين....أنا خطيبك وزوجك مستقبلا...وصدقني إنك موت حلوة...
وبعدها لبسها الدبله وهي مذهوله من اللي قال لها إنها موت حلوة بعد مالبسها الدبله قعد ماسك يدها وقابض عليها جاها إحساس غريب مع هالإنسان وبعدها
أعطوها الدبله عشان تلبسها تركي مد يده لها هي أخذت الدبله وكانت مرتجفه دخلت الدبله بإصبعه بس مو للنهايه بغت تتراجع بس مسك يدها وساعدها
في إنها تلبسه دبلته و بعد مالبسها سحبت يدها هنا تكلم خالد:مبروك يا شذى ويا تركي....وعقبال الزواج...
سعود:مبروك لكم.....
ام محمد وهي تحس بالدموع تتجمع في محاجر عيونها:مبروك....مبروك يا شذى ويا تركي....هالله هالله في شذى تراها وحيدتي...
تركي:لا توصين ياخالتي...شذى بعيوني....بس انا بخليها وبروح بس بيوم العرس خير إنشالله...
وبعدها جا محمد وابو محمد ودخلوا عليهم بالمجلس....
قامت شذى تسلم على ابوها واخوها الكبير اللي تحترمه بالحيل ....
بعد ما سلمت عليهم...قال ابو محمد:مبروك يا تركي....مبروك ياشذى وعقبال العرس إنشالله...
تركي:الله يبارك فيــك....
شذى:الله يبارك فيك يا يبه...
محمد:مبـــــــروك....وإن شالله مانجتمع إلا في الأفراح...
الكل: آمييييــــن....
شذى قبل لا يدخل أبوها عدلت عمرها لإنه ما يحب ولا يطيق العاري.....وبعد كذا قاموا اخوانها وأبوها يطلعون لأن أهل تركي بيدخلون...
وبعد ما طلعوا اهلها....راحت أمها تنادي اهله الحريم عشان يجون...وبعدها صار المجلس فاضي مافيه حد غير تركي وشذى....
هنا شذى بغت تنادي أمها ماتبي تقعد معه لوحدهم....وهو ماصدق إن هالفرصه جات من السما يقعدون لوحدهم...بعد فترة صمت تكلم تركي
تركي:حبيبتي...وش فيك ساكته...تراني ما احب خطيبتي تكون تستحي مني...
شذى وهي ترفع عيونها تطالع فيه لأول مرة تلتقي عيونهم وقالت:شسوي مستحيه؟؟؟...
تركي بابتسامة مكر:وأنا أبيـــك تكونين معي جريئة.....أنا مااحب الخجولات .....أنا موتي اللجريئات؟؟؟....
شذى انقهرت واستغربت منه بنفس الوقت و ماردت عليه لأنها اول مرة تطالع فيه عن قرب كذا كان أحلى من يوم شوفتها بكثير....يمكن لأنه كان قريب منها
كانت عيونه فيها جرأه وتحدي...
تركي قطع عليها حبل افكارها:وش فيك مارديتي علي....أبيك تكونين جريئة وماتستحين معي...
شذى وهي بنظرة تحدي:وأنا ما أحب الجريئات....
حط تركي يده على خصرها وشد عليها....حركته هذي مع شذى تمنت وقتها إن الأرض تنشق وتبلعها....تركي قربها له وقال لها بصوت هامس
تركي بهمس:أنا جريء....الجرأة غير الوقاحه....صدقني يا شذى إني حبيتك من أول ما شفتك وأتمنى إني أشوفك زي ما أتمنى...وأتمنى إني اكون زي ما أنتي
ببالي...وإن شالله أعيشك بسعادة وأيام أحسن من اللي تتمنينها....
شذى تمت تطالع تركي من دون ما تشيل عينها بعد ما كانت عينها لاصقه بالأرض كانت تقول بخاطرها..."لا مو لهالدرجه يا تركي...ما توقعت إنك حبيتني
أصلا إنت في مركزك ومكانتك وشخصيتك أقصى أحلامي....أنا؟؟؟...أموووت فيك وعليك"....
بعدها قالت له شذى بابتسامه:الله يكتب لي الخير....
تركي:لحالك؟؟؟....
شذى ماتت من الحيا...وش يبي ذا...صدق جريء ومايستحي وبعد يبيني أصير مثله...أول مرة اشوف رجال يكره اللي يستحون ويحب الجريئات...
بعدها ردت شذى بدبلوماسيه وهي تبعد عنه شوي وتوخر يده:الله يكتب الخير لجميع المسلمين...
هنا دخلت ام بندر وحصه عمة تركي...وفاطمه وبشاير أخوات تركي....وعبير طبعا...ومعهم ام محمد...((خربوا الجو على تركي...))...
ام بندر وهي فرحانه على الآخر:مبروووووك يا وليدي يا عمري...
قام تركي بقامته الرياضيه العسكريه...وكان تركي مرة طويل...راح لأمه وسلم عليها اللي ما تحملت وقامت تصيح و لمت أصغر اولادها....تركي كان اطول
منها بكثير كانت واصله أقل من كتفه...ابتسم تركي لأمه بحنان وقعد يهديها ويقول لها...
تركي:الله يهداك يمه...تبكين؟؟؟ وهذا بدل ماتضحكين...اليوم المفروض اشوف الضحكه شاقه وجهك...مو تبكين وتقلبينها حزن...
امه من بين دموعها:هذي دموع فرحتي يا يمه....عمري ماتمنيت مثل هاليوم...اليوم اللي أشوفك قاعد مع عروسك....
تركي وهو يناظر شذى اللي كانت جالسه بجنب امها ويقول:باقي يمه هذا الكلام بالعرس...اليوم بس خطبه ماصار شي(وغمز لشذى)...
شذى انصفق وجهها من حركته خاصه امها وعبير وبشاير شافوها وشافوه بعد وهو يغمز لها...بخاطرها تقول"تركي مو قدام اهلك...من جد انت جرئ"....
حصه:مبروووك يا تركي...جعله إنشالله زواج سعاده وفرح...
راح تركي لعمته اللي يغليها وسلم عليها وشاورها بصوت واطي وقالها:هاه يمه وش رايك بالخطيبه؟؟؟...
عمته حصه لكزته بخفيف وقالت له:مشالله عليها...الله يهنيك فيها ويهنيها فيك....
ابتسم تركي لها وارتاح من ردها اللي كان يهمه بالحيل وردت له ابتسامه تريح القلب من انسانه حبيبه مثل حصه...
بشاير بفرح:مبروووووووووك تركي....
تركي بابتسامه:اوكيه مشكورة على المباركه...بس تعالي سلمي علي ولا مايصير؟؟؟...
بشاير وهي تضحك:لا وش دعوة يصير.....وراحت لأخوها وسلمت عليه وباسته على خده الأيمن والأيسر...
هنا شذى حست بالغيرة....ماقدرت تقاوم هالشعور ماتدري ليش مع إنها أخته وهو خطيبها وباقي ما تزوجها...بس ماحبت تبين هالشعور أبد....
وبعدها جات فاطمه وسلمت على أخوها وباركت له...حس تركي من طريقة فاطمه وسلامها برود مع إنها تحاول تخفيه...بس تركي ذكي وفاهم أخته فتجاهل
الموضوع إلى ما يرجعون الرياض ويكلمها...
باركوا أهله له....وقعد هو جنب شذى وأمه جنبه وشذى جلست جنبها أمها أما باقي أهله فتفرقوا على باقي المجلس وقعدوا يسولفون شوي....مثل أخوان شذى
...وبعدها سلم تركي على أهله وسلم على شذى بس مصافحه لأنها ما أعطته مجال يسلم خد عليها...وراح للمجلس أما شذى وأهله رجعوا للحريم وهي خلاص
سعيده ومنحرجه و كان ودها ترجع وتلقى رفيقتها ريم موجودة....
.
.
.
...بس للأسف قد راحت فاضطرت إنها تقعد مع الحريم شوي وبعدها تطلع غرفتها تريح وتكلم
ريم...وجد بعدها بربع ساعه طلعت غرفتها ومالقت التليفون...دورت عليه ولا لقته...تذكرت إن أمها أخذت جهاز غرفتها ونزلته تحت بغرفه التلفزيون...
دقت جوال على ريم لقته مقفل بعدها نزلت تكلم من تليفون البيت على بيت ريم...نزلت بدون محد ينتبه لها لأنه قالت لأمها إنها تعبانه وخاطرها تطلع تريح
في غرفتها...فما تبيها تشوفها...طبعا نزلت حافيه من دون الكعب لأنه عورها مرة برجولها وهي ماتزال بفستانها...وراحت ودخلت غرفة التلفزيون اللي كانت
جنب باب الخروج للحريم من البيت وقفلت الباب بالمفتاح عليها وطفت النور وشغلت الأباجورة ودقت تليفون على ريم اللي كانت تبي تقول لها كل شي بخاطرها
......:ألـــــــو....
شذى:ألـــــو....
أم ريم:مين معي؟؟؟...
شذى بتردد:أنا...شذى....ممكن ريم....
ام ريم:هلا شذى شخبارك؟؟...
شذى:تمام....
ام ريم:مبرووووك والله يا بنتي....
شذى بابتسامه:الله يبارك فيك....مع إني عاتبه عليك ليه ماجيتي...
ام ريم:معك حق...بس والله كنت مشغوله شوي ولا قدرت أجي بس إنشالله بالعرس نكون أول الحاظرين...
شذى:إنشالله.........إلا وينها ريم؟؟؟...
ام ريم:والله إنها تتروش....بس ألحين طالعه...
شذى بقلة حيله:زين خالتي....إذا طلعت خليها تكلمني ظروري على البيت تراني أنتظرها عند التليفون...
ام ريم:ليه عسى ماشر؟؟؟...
شذى:لا أبد الشر ما يجيك....بس حبيت أسولف شوي معها وفي خاطري شي ودي أقوله لها...
ام ريم:خير إنشالله...أول ماتطلع اقول لها...
شذى:أجل ياللا...في أمان الله...
ام ريم:مع السلامه...وفي حفظ الله....
وسكرت شذى من أم ريم وتمددت على الكنبه وعلى نور الأباجورة وقعدت تتأمل في دبلتها بيدها كانت شوي وسيعه عليها...بس قالت ياللا أظيقها عند الصايغ
بعدين...
.
.
.
سارا:إلا وين شذى يا بشاير ما شفتها من دخلت...بس قعدت شوي واختفت...
بشاير وهي رافعه حواجبها: ما أدري...بس يمكن طلعت تريح شوي....بس فاتك ماشفتيها مع تركي شي....
سارا بقهر:لا تقولين لي....مقهورة لأني مارحت معكم وشفتها....
بشاير:أنتي ووجهك تبين تدخلين معنا بصفتك إيش؟؟؟؟...
سارا:بعد وشو ...عرس أخو زوجي وولد خالي ما فيها شي....
بشاير:اقول خلاص فاتك لا تحاولين....
سارا بنص عين:لا أحـــاول...أقول يقول متعب ربع ساعه وتطلعون...
بشاير:ليـــه؟؟؟...تو الناس...
سارا:وين تو الناس الساعه 12....
بشاير:12؟؟؟؟....على بالي بتقولين وحده...
سارا:يا حبيبتي حنا خطوبه مو زواج....ثانيا الخطوبه هاذي صايرة في بيت يعني خلاص...تخلص مبكر ما تشوفين الناس خفوا....
بشاير:اوكيه....زين أمي تدري؟؟؟...
سارا:إيه داق عليها ابوك وبنطلع كلنا مع بعض....
بشاير:أنا بروح اليوم أنام ببيت خالتي عبير....
سارا: ما أدري.....بس أمك بتوافق؟؟؟؟....
بشاير بعناد:بروح...والله مالي شغل فيهم....بس والله اليوم وناسه وفله...
سارا:إي والله وناسه ماتوقعتهم كذا....
بشاير وهي تطالع أمها اللي أشرت لها :سارا قومي...شكل أهلي يقولون ياللا... هذي أمي تأشر لي...
سارا:ليــــه مارح تروحين مع خالتك؟؟؟؟....
بشاير:لا هونت....ماني ناقصه أروح أكلم امي قدام الحريم وتفشلني....عاد احلى هوايه عند امي إنها تفشلني قدام الناس....
سارا وهي تضحك:لا عاد ههههههه مو لهالدرجه...
بشاير:تضحكين إنتي ووجهك....بس ياللا قومي خل نلبس عباياتنا...هذي أمي تلبس عباتها هي وعمتي...يوه حتى عبير شكل العايله كلها بتروح...
سارا:مو اقولك....كلنا بنروح والخطوبه مو مثل الزواج يا حلوة....
ماقدرت تقول شي ريم غير إنها تتأفف...خاصه إن الليله عندها بدت تحلو....
راحوا ولبسو عبايتهم وسلموا على ام محمد ووصوها توصل سلاهم لشذى كل هذا وهم عند الاب بيطلعون وشذى كانت بالغرفه اللي جنبهم تسمعهم وتضحك وهي تخبي
ظحكها بين يدينها عشان مايسمعونها....يا حليلهم ما يدرون إني جنبهم واسمعهم....كانت هذي الدفعه الأولى اللي راحت وكانت ام بندر وحصه وبشاير وسارا وعبير...
أما فاطمه وعايشه بيقعدون شوي لأن بندر باقي بالمجلس ماطلع....وزوج فاطمه معه...
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## النغم انيني

القصة حلوة
كم جزء هي خيوووه
تابعي

----------


## شوق الربيع

( جزء 18 الاخير)

بس لانه طووويل قصه 

وانشاء الله موجوده كل يوميا وحاطه قصه


الجزء الرابع

طلع ابو بندر ومتعب وطبعا طلال خوي تركي رجع الرياض بعد العشا على طول...وهم بالشارع ركبت بشاير مع أبوها بسيارته اللاند كروزر هي وامها وعمتها حصه
أما عبير فركبت مع زوجها وسارا مع متعب....طبعا سعود طلع مع ابو بندر للشارع يودعه هو ومتعب خاصه إن أبوه وصاه على كذا...
سعود كان واقف مع متعب أما ابو بندر فوقف معهم شوي وركب سيارته....
بشاير لمن شافت سعود مع متعب واقف معاه وهي بالسيارة انهبلت عليه بشاير فخاطرها..((ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي يجنن من ذا المملوح من جد يذبح))...
ورفعت الغطا عن عيونها عشان تشوفه زين لأن السيارة كانت مظلله فمارح يشوفها خاصه إنهم بالليل ...وحتى هو لمن مرينا من جنبه ما ناظرنا مهذب مشالله عليه...
ولمن دخل أبوها السيارة سلمت عليه وكان ودها تسأل من هذا بس من حظها إن أمها سألت وجاوبها إن سعود ولد ابو محمد وقعد ابو بندر يمدحه وإنه مشالله عليه
محترم وأخلاقه عاليه... عاد هنا بشاير فرحت لمن شافت أبوها يمدحه وبعدها ابتسمت وقال لنفسها((من جد أنا هبله ليه أفرح لمن يمدحه ليكون خطيبي وأنا ما أدري
بس شكل العايله كلهم مشالله عليهم مزايين)) طلبت أبوها إنها تنزل عند خالتها بس رفض وقال بكره ألحين وين تروحين الوقت نوم...وراحوا الفندق...
ومتعب لحقهم بعدها بس راح هو وسارا يتمشون بسيارتهم على البحر وبعدها بيروحون الفندق...
.
.
.
بعدها دق بندر على عايشه عشان تطلع هي وفاطمه اللي كانت مقهورة من زوجها اللي قعدها للحين لأنهم قعدوا بعد اهلها بنص ساعه لبسوا عباياتهم وسلموا على أم محمد
وكات بتوصلهم للباب بس رفضوا وقالوا لها ترتاح لأنها تعبت الليله وماله داعي خاصه إنهم يدلون الطريق...بعدها وهم عند الباب عشان يطلعون وقفوا عنده ودقت
فاطمه على زوجها عشان تسأله إذا طلعوا ولا لأ...لأنها ماتبي توقف بالشارع بهالهوقت قاله إنهم بالشارع....كانت شذى تنتر ريم تدق وهي تنتظر غفت عينها بس لمن سمعت
صوت فاطمه توعت طالعت الساعه كانت 12ونص وريم باقي مادقت قعدت تنتظر فاطمه وعايشة يروحون عشان تدق لأنها إذا دقت بيسمعون صوتها...وهي عرفت صوت
فاطمه لأنها كانت تسمعها وهي تسولف لمن كانت جالسه مع تركي وأهله...سمعت صوت وحده معها استغربت على بالها إنهم كلهم طلعوا مرة وحده مع ام بندر بس شكل
باقي مجموعه ما راحت...قعدت تتلوم في نفسها إيش هالربشه اللي فيها ((كان كلمت ريم بكره يعني ما أعرف اسكت بس أحسن أساهل اللي يصير فيني هذا أنا انحبست
وماني قادرة اطلع ولا اتكلم))....وهي في سلسلة أفكارها قطع عليها صوت عايشه افكارها ورجعها للواقع...انصدمت وبنفس الوقت انصتت عشان تسمع إيش يقولون
صدق قلة الأدب التصنت على الأخرين....بس...بس الضرورة تبيح المحظورات...سمعت عايشة تقول وهي واقفه مع فاطمه يعدلون غطاهم وعباتهم...
عايشه:مالت هذي شذى مرة اخوك اللي تعنينا من الرياض عشانها...من جد يافاطمه ماعندكم ذوق....
فاطمه بدفاع عن نفسها:لا تجمعين....تدرين إني أنا معترضه على الزواج لهاللحظه ومو موافقه...لو الأمر بيدي ماكان وافقت....
عايشه:حتى أستغفر الله شكلها غبيه وتظحك على أتفه شي تافهه...وغير كذا عاديه واقل من العاديه بعد...ما أدري على إيش عبير مختارتها...
فاطمه:أقول اسكتي لاحد يسمعنا نتكلم...
عايشه:من اللي بيسمعنا الله يهداك الحين كلهم مجتمعين هناك....بس ما اقول غير لمن يتزوجها بيعرف إنه غلطان على اختياره ولا هذي أحسن من أختي سلمى...
فاطمه وهي ماشيه:وش جاب الصين للطين...وش جاب سلمى عند هذي...بس ما اقول غير إن قلبه بيحن لحبه الأولاني....بس اقول يله امشي خلينا نطلع ازواجنا برى
عايشه:ياللا مشينا....
وطلعوا لأزواجهم....هنا كانت شذى مو مصدقه للي سمعته حاسه إنها باقي نايمه وتحلم...أو إنها في كابوس مو مصدقه للي تسمعه....تحولت كل فرحتها وبهجتها
في الخطوبه وحلمها الوردي مع تركي لمن تتزوجه...إلى حزن....إلى سواد....إلى خوف...حست إنه انكسر شي بداخلها حست بالتحطيم ومعاناته....يعني كانوا اهله مايبوني
وهو يحب سلمى.....من سلمى؟؟؟....ومن هذي اللي مع فاطمه....ومادامه يبي سلمى ليه خطبني وهو يحبها.....يعني أنا ماعجبتهم....وهو؟؟؟تركي....وينه عن حبه لهالسلمى
....وكلامه لي الليله...وترحيب أمه واخواته لي....وفاطمه اللي يشوفها مايصدق هذا كلامها...طيب يمكن مهيب فاطمه بس سمعت المرأه الللي معها تناديها بـفاطمه....
وسط صدمتها هذي دق التليفون....كانت ريم...بس شذى فصلت التليفون وقعدت مصدومه ومو مستوعبه الكلام اللي سمعته....بعدها طلعت لغرفتها من المجلس....ما اهتمت
إذا كان أحد بيشوفها أو لأ....بس يمكن من حظها محد شافها غير رنا بنت محمد الصغيرة...وهي بغرفتها رمت روحها على السرير ورمت الدبله على الأرض...وقعدت تبكي
إلى ما حست إن روحها بتطلع من ظلوعها....وقعدت تبكي وتبكي إلى ما نامت بفستانها...بمكياجها وبشعرها....دقوا بنات مها عليها الباب عشان تسر معهم...بس هي محد
هنا...لاترد عليهم ولا شي...بعدها توقعوا إنها نامت من التعب ورجعوا عنها....هي خلاص ناويه تروح لأبوها وتخليه يفصخ الخطبه...أما تركي فحست بالكره اتجاهه
لأنها تحس إنه بيخدعها....صدق لعين عيشني بعالم ثاني...بس خلاص خليه يروح لهالسلمى ويكحل عينه بها...خاصه من كلامهم إنها أحسن مني بكثير....


ريم: مجنونه إنتي؟؟؟......
شذى وهي تكلمها تليفون: لأ....إلا قولي عاقله وعين العقل بعد إني ألحين افصخ خطوبتي قبل لا يصير شي رسمي....
ريم بقلة صبر:شذى والله لو أنا عندك ألحين كان صفقتك....
شذى تبتسم بمرارة:الله رحمني أجل منك....
ريم وهي تكلمها بهدوء:ألحين....إنتي تتكلمين من جدك شذوه؟؟؟....
شذى بحزم:إي نعم....ولا إنتي إيش على بالك؟؟؟....
ريم:شذى منتي صاحيه....تفصخين خطبتك علشان سمعتي كلام من حريم يمكن بعد مب صدق وكله كذب....
شذى بتنفجر:بس هذي فاطمه وانا اعرف صوتها زين...ومادام هو مولع في هوى سلمى خل ياخذها احسن له...
ريم:واللي مولع بصالح وش نقول عنه؟؟؟...
شذى عرفت إن ريم تقصدها هي وصالح اللي كانت تحبه ولد صديقة امها بس ماحبت تعلق على السالفه...
ريم:هاه...وش نقول يا شذى؟؟؟...
شذى:ريم لا تقارنين ولا تدافعين عنه...أكيد هو كان يبيها بس هي يمكن رفضته أو تزوجت وخلته...فحب يقهرها...
ريم:شلون؟؟؟...
شذى:يقهرها إنه جا خطبني وبيتزوجني..(وما عرفت هنا شتقول)..وبس هذي هي السالفه ومافيها وأنا ما احب اكون وسيله
ريم وهي منقهره من شذى:وسيلة إيش؟؟؟....
شذى:وسيله...يعني يبي يقهر حبيبته...يتزوجني ويمكن لمن توافق عليه او ترجع له يطلقني ويتركني السالفه بس وقت...
ريم تتطنزعليها:مشالله من وين عرفت هالكلام...الصراحه يا شذى تفكيرك حاد وتنظرين على المدى البعيد...
شذى:كأني اشم بكلامك ريحة طنازة...
ريم تتطنز:لا أبد من يقول؟..(انفجرت ريم وقالت)..شذى بلا حركات اطفال واعقلي عاد خلاص بس عشان سمعتي تحكمين
شذى بصوت حزين:ريم...ألا إنتي ماسمعت إيش قالوا عني وعنها(خلاص بتبكي)ريم...حسي فيني شوي...
ريم:والله العظيم ياشذى حاسه فيك...بس أنتي من كلامك تصرفات تركي معك...غير اللي سمعتيه من فاطمه واللي معها...
يمكن هم منقهرين منك او الغيرة ذابحتهم...نصيحتي لك يا شذى استخيري لله...وصدقيني فسخ الخطوبه بيسعدهم وبيحبطك
إنتي...ولاتنسين كلام الناس عنك بعدين هو رجّال مايعيبه شي وإنتي مرة العيب بيلحقك كله...
شذى:أولا انا ماسويت شي...ثانيا عمر كلام الناس ماهمني...
ريم:أولا ادري إنك ماسويتي شي بس الناس وش يدريهم...ثانيا إنتي عايشة بوسط الناس يعني لازم يهمك كلامهم...
شذى وباقي شوي وتبكي:ريم شوري علي أكلم ابوي أو لأ؟...إنتي تدرين ابوي وشدته معي...
ريم محتارة:والله ما أدري وش اقولك..بس على العموم استخيري واللي ترتاحين له سويه..أخاف اجبرك على شي ماتبينه
شذى باهتمام:بس رايك يهمني...
ريم:والله من جد شذى ما أدري وش الصح...بس انا اقول كلمي امك وهي اللي تكلم أبوك أحسن...
شذى:أكيد امي هي اللي بتقول لأبوي...انا بايعه نفسي اقول لأبوي...
ريم:شذى مو كأنك تبالغين...بشدة ابوك معك...مو معقول إنتي بنته الوحيده وآخر العنقود يعني أحس المفروض إنـك...
تقاطعها شذى:إني إيش ريم؟؟؟...
ريم:يعني لو تبين لبن العصفور يجيب لك من كثر الدلع وتسامحه معك...هذا ابوي إحنا 3بنات بس مدلعنا...
شذى:اولا كلمتك[تبالغين]بسوي نفسي ماسمعتها...بس ابوي شديد معي ياريم لدرجه أحس فيها أحيانا إنه يكرهني...بس
هذا أبوي ومالي غيره...والله العظيم مرة شديد...عمري ماحسيت بحنانه معي(وخنقتها العبره وقعدت تبكي)...
ريم تهديها:آسفه شذى سامحيني والله مب قصدي أجرحك أوشي كذا...وأنا مصدقتك ماله داعي الحلفان حبيبتي...
شذى وهي تمسح دموعها :لا عادي...آسفه ريم طولت عليك لي ألحين ساعتين أهذر عليك بالتليفون...
ريم:من جد ساعتين؟؟؟...والله كأنها 10دقايق...
شذى:زين...ما أطول عليك يله باي...
ريم:بـــــــــــاااي...
وسكرت شذى من ريم وحست بشوي راحه من إنها طلعت اللي بخاطرها لريم...شذى من النوع الكتوم وماتحب تشتكي
لأحد همها حتى أمها...بس هذي القاعده تختلف عند ريم اللي هي مستودع أسرار شذى...
طالعت شذى الساعه اللي كانت 4العصر...طبعا بنات عمها رجعوا الرياض الصباح وما أمداها تقعد معهم...وهي قعدت من
النوم الساعه 12 الظهر..وغيرت فستانها اللي تعفس عليها وما ارتاحت في النومه فيه..ومسحت باقي المكياج اللي بوجهها
وراحت تاخذ لها شاور...وبعده حست بشوي راحه وبعدها صلت فرض الظهر والفجر اللي فاتتها...وبعدها نزلت لأهلها
بغت تكلمهم بالموضوع...بس أجلت السالفه إلين ما تكلم ريم وتشوف رايها...تحسفت إنه ماأمداها تقعد مع بنات عمها...بس
مارح كانت تقدر تقابلهم بالحاله النفسيه السيئة اللي هي فيها.....وبعد مكالمتها لريم ارتاحت شوي وراحت تصلي استخارة
وتطلب من الله إنه ينور بصيرتها.........


*******


بشاير: لأ...بالعكس يافاطمه تهبل بسم الله عليها...
فاطمه من غير نفس:بسم الله منها...موعليها...
كانت عائلة تركي مجتمعه في بيت عبير من الغدا وقاعدين في مناقشات وسوالف عن الخطبه لأن الكل الليله اللي قبلها اول
ماوصل الفندق حط راسه ونام...باستثناء عايشة مرة بندر اللي رجعت الرياض مع زوجها من الصباح...
بشاير وهي تلف على خالتها عبير:عبّورة...والله إنها حلوة بس ما أدري فاطمه ليه مب عاجبتها؟؟؟...
قاطعتها عمتها حصه:عبّورة هاه؟؟؟....حاف كذا عيب يابنت هذي خالتك المفروض تقولين ياخاله...
عبير وهي تتنهد:قولي لها...ماتفهم على بالها إني رفيقتها بالمدرسه مب راضيه تفهم إني خالتها...
بشاير من غير نفس:وش معني خواني كلهم ينادونها باسمها إلا أنا...حكم قراقوش هاه؟؟؟..
عبير:بعينك قراقوش...أنا كم مرة افهمك ليه اخوانك غير بس منتي راضيه تفهمين...
بشاير تغير السالفه:عبوره...ما قلتي وش رايك على تعليق فاطمه بشذى....
عبير تناظر بشايريعني مافيه فايده منك ماتتأدبين ...وقالت:والله هي حرة...اللي بياخذها تركي مو هي...
فاطمه منقهره من رد عبير:من جد عبير هذي بنت تختارينها لتركي؟؟؟....
عبير وهي تدري براي فاطمه وأسلوبها:ليه يا فاطمه لهالدرجه إختياري شين!...هذي أمك عجبتها شذى وتركي بعد...
فاطمه تقاطعها:أمي تعرفينها اللي بيعجب تركي بيعجبها.....بس كان...
قطعت كلامهاعبيربعصبيه:والله السالفه خلصنا منها يافاطمه..ورايك لايقدم ولا يأخر..وكان فلحتي من البدايه وخطبتي له..
حبت حصه تلطف الجو اللي حست إنه بدى يكهرب وقالت:صلوا على النبي ياجماعه...
الكل:اللهم صل وسلم عليك يا رسول الله...
حصه:فاطمه يمكنك ما ارتحتي لها لأنك باقي ما عرفتيها...والبنت والله شكلها بنت حلال ولا تقولين كذا لأنها خلاص
خطيبة أخوك...يعني مننا خلاص واللي يمسها يمسنا...
فاطمه ماحبت تعلق على كلام عمتها إحتراما للشيبات اللي براسها واكتفت بس بهز راسها بالإيجاب لعمتها...
بشاير:ول عليك يافاطمه على طول سويتيها سالفه...إنتي كيف تتفاهمين مع زوجك هاه على طول قلبتيها هوشه ومع من
...مع خالتنا الوحيده...(طبعا تقولها بهبال)...
قعدت فاطمه تحقر إختها....بشاير خلاص اسكتت وما تكلمت لأنها تدري إنها وصلت مع فاطمه....أماعبير فعرفت كل
شي من نظرة عيون فاطمه الحده...فخاطرها(الله يعينك يا بشورة من فاطمه)....
عبير تبي تغير السالفه وقعدت تسولف مع سارا....
عبير:اقول سارا...شخبار بنوتك انجود....
سارا:تمام...بس هاه لا تقولين إنك تبينها لولدك؟؟؟....
عبير:ليه قالوا لك ما أبي ولدي انا مستغنيه عنه....
سارا وهي تضحك:أنتوا يحصلكم بنت متعب...جمال ودلال وأدب وأخلاق و......وانوثه وحيا....
حصه قعدت تضحك وتقول بمزح:الله يهداك ياسارا من هذي اللي تتكلمين عنها....لاتكون هذي انجود...
سارا تمد شفتها اللي تحت وتقول:مصيركم بتشوفون هالبنت كيف الناس كلهم يتذابحون عليها...والكل يبيها...بس انتظروا
وبتشوفون....
بشاير وهي تتحمد الله وتشكره:سارا...انتي ترى واجد مصدقه إن بنتك بتتغير ترى مافيه امل وبتخيس في بيت ابوها
ولا احد رح يفكر إنه يطق بابكم...
سارا:ما برد عليكم....لأنكم لمن بتكبر بتشوفون بنفسكم.....
فاطمه بهالوقت ظحكت من الكلام اللي صاير على انجود بنت متعب وكيف هم يذمونها..وامها تدافع عنها....
عبير لمن شافت فاطمه مروقه سألتها ليه إنها ماجابت عيالها معها للشرقيه...
فاطمه:ماله داعي يجون معي...خليهم بالرياض أحسن....
حصه تكلمت:بس حرام عليك يافاطمه ماتخلينهم يجون...خاصه نوف خلاص كبيرة كان جبتيها بحالها على الأقل...
فاطمه بتأفف:ماله داعي تجي...وبعدين نوف خليتها مع أخوانها الصغار...والمناسبه ماتستاهل إني اجيبهم....
حصه ما قدرت تقول شي غير:إنتي حره...بكيفك هذول عيالك...بس حرام اكيد قلبهم منقطع وودهم لو كانوا يحظرون...
خاصه نوف....كان نفسي إنها جات خلاص البنت تكبر....ولازم تختلط بالناس....
فاطمه ماعلقت ولا قالت إلا بصوت واثق:ماله داعي تجي...
بشاير بصوت واطي:شرانيــــــه....
فاطمه وهي تخز اختها:إيش قلتي إنت بعد؟؟؟....
بشاير بابتسامة خوف:أبد سلامتك....بس قلت حريه شخصيه...
ضحكت سارا اللي كانت سامعه كل شي وقالت لبشاير:لحقتي نفسك هههههه....
بشاير بمزح:وانتي قاطه اذنك معنا وش تبين......
سارا بضحك:هههههههههه جب عاد ههههههههههههههه.....




******


كانت شذى بعد كذا قاعده مع أخوها سعود يسولفون بالصاله تحت...لأنها مالقت أمها عشان تقول لها الموضوع بس لقت
سعود...وقعدت تسولف معه....
سعود:تدرين إني مقهور...
شذى:ليــه وش فيك؟؟؟....وش اللي قاهرك؟؟؟....
سعود:أمس....نسيت ما أصوركم أنتي وتركي....أنا مجهز الكاميرا وحاط فيلم جديد فيها...بس نسيت....
شذى فخاطرها(أحسن إنه ما تصورنا...جات من السما)...بغت تقول لسعود اللي بخاطرها عن اللي سمعته من الحريم وهم
طالعين....بس أجلت السالفه إلى ما تقول لأمها...وأمها تقول لأبوها...كان رايها إن كذا أحسن شي...
سعود ينتبه على سرحان شذى:اللي ماخذ عقلك يتهنا به.....
شذى انتبهت على عمرها:إيه...نسيت الكاميرا...عاااااادي...نصور مرة ثانيه...
استغرب سعود من رد أخته...اللي توقع إنها تسوي سالفه....وإنها بتقلبها هواش...
وبعدها مرت لحظة صمت شوي طويله....حبت شذى تقطعها بالسوالف...
لفت على سعود اللي كان يتأمل المزهريه اللي على الطاوله....وقالت له بصوت عالي:اللي ماخذ عقلك يتهنا به...
لفت سعود عليها وقال:إيش يهنى به؟؟؟؟....
شذى تناظره بنص عين عشان تقهره:مـ..ـنـ..ــا..ل.....حبيبة القلب...(هي تدري إن سعود مايطيقها بس تبي ترفع ظغطه)
سعود:حبيبة القلب هاه؟؟؟...حبيبة القلب بعينك...أنا أحب وحده وقحه زي منال...
شذى مسويه نفسها يعني مصدومه:ليـــــــه؟؟...يا سعود هذي بنت عمك...وبعدين وين حبك لها وحبها لك...
سعود منقهر من كلام شذى اللي بيسمعها بيقول من جد تتكلم:من متى حبيتها يا العله....ولا تسوين لي فيها إنك مصدومه...
شذى وهي تبتسم:يمه منك...على طول عصبت ياخي أمـــزح معك...مايصير الواحد يمزح...
سعود:أدري إنك تمزحين...بس لو يسمعك أحد صدقني بيصدقك ويقول من جد أحبها...
شذى فهمت قصده....يعني لو مريم سمعت كلامها بتصدق...وتنشر السالفه بين الأقارب...وتصير فضيحه بجلاجل..
شذى تستهبل على أخوها:من جد سعود ليش ماتحبها....والله إنها عسل وأكيد إذا تزوجتها بتحبها...الزواج يولد الحب...
سعود يناظرها:والله؟؟؟....لو منال آخر بنت في الدنيا ما بآخذها...لو أقعد عزابي طول عمري....
شذى فتحت فمها:الله كل هذا تحامل عليها المسكينه....شوف مها اسم الله عليها كيف خالد يعزها وهي محبوبة وطيبه...
سعود:مها غيـــــــــر...ومنال غيــــــــر...
شذى وهي تحط رجل على رجل:آها....يعني قصدك منال أحسن وكيف أقارنها بمها؟؟؟؟.......
سعود:انثبري بس...(يكلمها بجديه)...شذى بالله عليك هذا كلام تقولينه...تدرين إن منال ما أحبها......
شذى وهي تعدل قعدتها:سعود من جد.....ليه قلت عن منال وقحه؟؟؟؟....
سعود وكأنه يتذكر الموقف اللي صار أمس بينه وبين منال:تخيلي أمس ياشذى طلعت بوجهي باخر الخطوبه....
شذى بدت تتحمس للسالفه:إيه...أكيد سوت نفسها إنها ما شافتك صح؟؟؟....هذي منال أعرفها خبز إيدي...
سعود وهو يبتسم:وش يدريك؟؟؟...لا يكون بس واقفه تراقبينا....بس تخيلي يا شذى...طلعت قدامي بفستانها العاري...
لا وبعد من زين الجسم...وتخيلي قعدت تقز فيني ومانزلت عينها...عاد أنا اللي استحيت ونزلت عيوني وقمت ومشيت و
دخلت غرفتي...ولا تخيلي ما تحركت من الصاله....قمة الوقااااااااااحه...
قعدت شذى تضحك من كلام سعود مع إنها حزينه من الداخل عشان اللي صار أمس بالليل...
سعود وهو يشوفها تضحك:تضحكين هاه....الصراحه أنا اشوفه موضوع يحزن أكثر من إنه يضحك...
شذى وهي باقي تضحك:ليـــه ماعجبتك البنت يا سعود...
سعود باشمئزاز:لأ....وبعدين ليه حالقه شعرها كذا كأنها ولد...الصراحه منظرها......
قطعت كلامه شذى وقالت:سعود...لا تحش حرام عليك...وهي قصة شعرها... لأن ألحين البوي موضه بين البنات...وبعدين
(تناظره بنص عين)هذا أنت قزيتها وين اللي منزل عيونه هاه؟؟؟....ياخي قول الصدق لا تكذب...
سعود:هي اللي طلعت بوجهي...طالعتها في البدايه لأني أبي أعرف من اللي طلعت بوجهي...طلعت هي مالت عليها...
شذى:زين وش يدريك إنها منال؟؟؟...
سعود:دايم كل ما يزورونا بالخبر تطلع لي...كيف تبيني أنسى شكلها المصون....بس الحمدلله إنك ماأنتي مثلها...ولا كان
صارت علوم وعلوم....
شذى سكتت وماعلقت...بس من جد منال حركاتها مالها داعي يعني هي تخلي اللي ماعرف يعرف عنها.....
بعدها سألت سعود عن أمها اللي قال إنها طلعت لمشوار مع خالد وبترجع بعد صلاة العشا.....بعدها سعود طلع لمشوار
عنده....

قعدت شذى تفكر بنفسها...اللي صاربالبارحه تستعيد شريط البارحه كلام فاطمه عنها...واللي معها...وحب تركي سلمى..
حست إن صدرها بدى يضيق ومهيب قادرة تتنفس من العبره..وجلست تنتظر أمها..ومالقت شي تشغل نفسها به غير إنها
تنتظرها...وتقولها السالفه وتنقل الكلام لأبوها عشان يفسخ الخطوبه....وينتهي كل شي...ويروح كل واحد لحاله....
وتنهي شي اسمه تركي وحب بقلبها...تنهيه وهو باقي ما ابتدى...والعوض إنشالله على الله....وقعدت تبكي من الحزن...
لمن شافت أحلامها بالشهور اللي راحت تنهد وتنهد....وتركي اللي قربت منه بيروح ويتركها...حست بلوعه بقلبها..حست
بالإهانه...لمن عرفت إنه يحب غيرها...وبين بكائها تنهدت إلى ماحست إن روحها بتطلع من صدرها...قعدت تفكر في
كلام الناس...وش رح تقول الناس عنها بعد كذا؟؟؟....أخوانها محمد...خالد...سعود...يارب ارحمني...يارب...بعدها
غمضت عيونها...وانسدلت رموشها على خدها مليانه دموع...دموع حزن...انكسار...ودموع مقهورة.....

----------


## شوق الربيع

بعد كذا بالليل...راحت شذى تكلم أمها بالموضوع...اللي ما عجبتها السالفه أبد وقالت:شذى؟؟؟...وش هالكلام؟؟؟؟...
شذى:وشو بعد...ما أبيه...وهو خليه يتزوج اللي يحبها....
ام محمد متعجبه من كلام بنتها:شذى....من جدك تتكلمين؟؟؟....
شذى حزينه بس بكبرياء:إيه من جدي يمه...الباب اللي فتحناه نرجع نسكره.....
ام محمد تقنع بنتها:هذي وأنتي العاقله المتعلمه...تقولين كذا الله يهداك...
شذى تقاطع امها والدموع متجمعه في محاجرها:وش دخل التعليم في هذا الكلام يا يمه....هو مايحبني ولا يبيني...
ام محمد:أجل ليه خطبك؟؟؟...وش اللي اجبره علينا ترى الزواج يا بنتي مهوب بالعافيه...الزواج شراكة عمر وحياه...
شذى:مو هذا اللي مجنني...أعيش مع واحد ما يحبني طول عمري....
ام محمد:بيحبك بعد الزواج...هو وش يدريه عنك...بس أنتي سمي بالرحمن...والولد يا شذى ماينرد....
شذى ودموعها تنزل:النفس عافته يمه...و(بسخريه تقولها)سلمى خل ياخذها وحنانها بيرضيه يمه وبينساني....
ام محمد:اللي سمعتيه كلام حريم لا يودي ولا يجيب...ورضى الناس غايه لا تدرك...واهم شي تركي عندنا وهو شاريك
يمه....فكري زين ولا تتسرعين...
شذى بعناد ومكابر:ما أبيه...وقولي لأبوي رجاء يعتذر لهم(وحست بالغصه بحلقها)وتركي ما أبي آخذه...أكرهه كره العمى
وطلعت من الغرفه تبكي وراحت لحجرتها...وأمها تعرف حساسية شذى الزيادة عن اللزوم بمواضيع زي كذا...

أم محمد طيبه وعسل...بس عيبها ضعف شخصيتها شوي...خاصه قدام عيالها...وقدام جبروت وقوة ابو محمد اللي ولده
محمد طالع عليه...مالقت حل غير إنها توصل هالكلام لأبو محمد...وهو اللي رح يبدى الموضوع او ينهيه....

صلت قيام الليل وذكرت الله وبعدها راحت لفراشها تنام لأن وراها مشوار بكره الصباح(يالله صباح خير)...



*******




وتركي المسكين اللي مهب عارف وش اللي صاير لخطيبته....اللي ارتاح لها بالحيل...وحس إنها حبوبه وطيبه....
كان قاعد مع زوج خالته سوالف وضحك خاصه إن عمره تقريبا مو مره كبير...شبابي ووناسه...طالعين على البحر
بالهاف مون...ومعهم مجموعة شباب ورجاجيل من أصدقاء واقارب زوج عبير...والشباب فالينها على الآخر من
الوناسه وسعة الصدر...ودق عود وأغاني يعني مكيفين على الآخر....خاصه إن تركي على شدته وغروره دمه خفيف
والكل يحب القعده معه...حتى لو كانوا اول مرة يقعدون معه...لأن الله معطيه محبة الناس له...
تركي كان واقف مع أبو بدر(زوج خالته) عند أسياخ الكباب والدجاج يشوونها...
ابو بدر:هاه شرايك بالشرقيه حلوة ولا؟؟؟.....
تركي:من ناحية هي حلوة...حلوة...وخاصه البحر القعده عليه توسع الصدر....
ابو بدر:وبعد...الحبيبه أقصد الخطيبه هنا...أكيد حلاوتها بتزيد....
تركي وهو يقلب اسياخ الكباب ويضحك:أنت إيش تبي توصله يابو بدر؟؟...
ابو بدر يضحك:أبد...سلامتك...(ويذوق قطعه من الكباب)...
تركي من غير مايطالع فيه:بس ترى الرياض مالنا غناة عنها...والله تصدق ما اتخيل نفسي أسكن برى الرياض....
ابو بدر وهو يغني:الهوى شرقي وغربي....وقلبي هاوي الشرقيه...في هواها يطرب...
يقاطعه تركي وهو يضحك:إنت من مدح صوتك؟؟؟....ياخي نشاز عمري ماسمعت صوت شين مثله...
ابو بدر متفشل:لا تكفى يامحمد عبده.........سمعنا صوتك..خل نشوف....
تركي وهو يضحك بس بغرور:صوتي مابقول محمد عبده مره وحده..بس على الأقل احسن من صوتك..مع احترامي لذاتك
ابو بدر وهو يرفع حاجبه:زين....سمعنا....
تركي يدندن بصوت واطي وهو يحرك بالكباب:أيــــــــــــــــــــــــوه قلبي عليك التاع...مايحتمل غيبتك ليله...غنيــــــــــــت
يابو عيون وســـــاع..(وكان وهو يغني يطالع بالبحر..خطرت على باله شذى..سرح فيها وبطيفها اللي كانت معه البارح)
الشباب الي كانوا قاعدين سمعوا تركي وهو يغني...كان صوته حلو..مافيه نشاز...ولحنه ماشي صح....
الشباب مع بعض:اللــــــه يابو عبدالله إيش هذا؟؟؟.....يسلم هالصوت...
لف تركي عليهم واستغرب إنهم كانوا معه بسمعونه وهو يغني...بتسم لهم وقال:الله يسلم حالكم...
واحد من الشباب:حياك يا تركي وتعال غن لنا...صوتك خطير مشالله...
واحد ثاني كان معه العود فقال له:تركي تعال كمل الأغنيه..وانا بدق لك على لحنها...
تركي وهو يبتسم:لا مشكورين...بس ما باغني...
اللي معه العود:امش...وخل عنك الغرور....
تركي :ماهوب غرور يارجال...بس والله ما أحب اغني....
وبعدها حاولوا فيه إنه يغني رفض.... ورجع عند زوج خالته وهو يضحك على الشباب وخفة دمهم...
تركي وهو يناظر ابو بدر بغرور:شفت انت ووجهك صوتي....مب صوتك النشاز...
ابو بدر:تتطنز....
تركي وهو يضحك:بس لا تتحداني مرة ثانيه يابو بدر...إلا على الطاري(وقعد يستهبل عليه)إنت تغني(ووطى صوته)
لخالتي عبيربهالصوت؟؟؟.....
ابو بدر ضحك ويقول بصوت هامس:هي مو مهبلها علي إلا هالصوت....
تركي:هي الله مبتليها فيك....يعني بعيوبك لازم تقبلك...
ابو بدر يتمسخر:لاااااااااا انا اللي مبتلي فيها وانت الصادق...
تركي وهو يخزه بمزح:اقــــــــول..لا يكثر بس...ولا انت من اللي بيقبل فيك...ولا تفكر إنها تاخذك....
ابو بدر قعد يضحك وقال بمزح:ما بيقبل في ابو بدر...إلا ام بدر....ههههههههههههه....
تركي وهو يضحك:هههههههههه زين رقعتها انت مع هالخشه هههههههه....


الكل كان مرتبش....والكل كان سعيد....اليوم... يوم زواج شذى...آخر العنقود والبنت الوحيده....واليوم زواج تركي
آخر أولاد عبدالله وصبحا....الضابط العسكري وولد العاصمه....اليوم ائتلاف الشرقيه والوسطى...الكل سعيد وفرحان
...الأهل من الجهتين مثل النحل في الإستعداد...بحب وبحنان الكل ينظر لهالعروسين ماعدا فئة؟؟؟....كارهه لهالزواج
..الكل يدعي إنه يتمم بالخير هالزواج...ناس سعيده...وناس حزينه...ناس مشتاقه...وناس خايفه تنظر للمستقبل بخوف...
.
بالشيراتون كان العرس على الساحل الشرقي بأول الصيف...وتو الناس منهكه من الإمتحانات وظغوط الإمتحانات...
تركي مستانس والدنيا مو سايعته...وشذى مخاوفها وقلقها وحزنها طغت على مشاعر الفرح.......كان العرس فخـــــــم....
والكل يشهد بهالشي....والمعازيم ماليين الصاله سواء عند الرجال او الحريم...خاصه إن الناس باول الصيف...وباقي
محد سافر....صديقات شذى حاظرات....ومنبهرات بهالعرس اللي كانوا متوقعينه عادي على قولة شذى؟....كانت وناسه
ورقص وسعة خاطر الكل مبســـــــوط بالحيـــــــل.....
.
.
كانت شذى قاعده بالجناح الخاص حق العروس الملحق بالصاله ومعها رفيقة عمرها ريم اللي مافارقتها من الصباح...
قاعده معها طول اليوم....لأن هذا هو يوم الفراق....كان هذا آخر يوم لشذى بالشرقيه...لأنها بتعرس بعدها وتروح الرياض
وتسكن فيها مع زوجها تركي اللي له متملك عليها 3شهور....ماكلمته فيها ولا حتى قعدت معه...تحسفت من خاطرها إنها
رفضت تكلمه او تقابله....وتذكرت هـــذاك اليوم....يوم إنها كلمت أمها بالليل عشان تفك من هالزواج وتبلغ أبوها بهالقرار
اللي قررته.......تذكرت أحداث اليوم الثاني بالظهر لمن جا أبوها معصب يدق عليها باب حجرتها...
((ابو محمد معصب وهو يدق الباب:شذى...شذى...افتحي الباب....
شذى كانت قاعده تقرا فزت من الخرعه وعرفت إن أبوها عرف السالفه...درت إنه ياويلها من اللي بيجيها ألحين من أبوها
اللي هو كتله من النار عصبي لدرجه لا تطاق....وفتحت له الباب...وشافت عيونه يطاير منها الشرر...وقفت قدامه بارتباك
...وابتسامة خوف ميته على شفايفها...وقالت باستسلام من لا حول له ولا قوه وعرفت إن عاصفه هوجاء شديدة في ابوها
بتشيل الاخضر واليابس من قدامه:هلا يبه تفضل...(وظلت تناظر في عيونه بخوف ووجل)...
ابومحمد وهو معصب حده:صدق الكلام اللي قالته لي أمك يا بنت؟؟؟.....
شذى وهي خايفه موت وتطالع امها بنظرات مستنجده وهي واقفه ورى ابوها:إي...يبــ...ــه...صـ...صح كلامها...
ابو محمد والشرر يطاير من عيونه ويصرخ:ليــــه إحنا نلعب...في البدايه توافقين...وبعدين ترفضين...إحنا نمشي على
هواك يابنت هيله؟؟؟...إحنا ما أجبرناك على شي...كل شي مشى مثل ماتبين...وألحين وبعد الخطوبه..تبين تفكينها(يقولها
بخنق زايد).....
شذى كانت تطالع في أبوها بعجز....كانت تدري إنها مارح تقدر ترد عليه....كانت تشوف الغضب في ابوها...وماكانت
تبيه يتعب نفسه أكثر من كذا لأن فيه مرض السكر...والزعل أكيد بيضره...طبعا هي اتفقت إنها ماتقول هي وامها لأبوها
سبب فصل الخطبه...لأنه اكيد ثائرته بتثور أكثر....ويتهمها بالسخافه....
ابو محمد وهو عصبيته تزيد:ماتردين علي ليه تبين تفسخين خطوبتك؟؟؟؟....
شذى والدموع تتجمع وبخاطرها تقول ما أبيه يبه افهمني الله يخليك هالمرة...شذى:.........
ابومحمد مايزال معصب:شوفي شذى....الرجاجيل تعنوا وجو من الرياض يخطبونك...واعطيناهم كلمه...وتممنا خطوبتهم
عندنا....وبدينا نتكلم بالزواج....وأنا مارح أخليك تكسرين كلمتي قدامهم...ولا قدام الناس فاهمتني(ويخز بعيونه الجاحظه
في شذى) ويقول: والله وهذا أنا حلفت إني مارح أزوجك غير تركي..(شذى تبلهت مصدومه من حلفان أبوها)...ولو تركي
يبيك الليله والله لأعطيه إياك....
وطلع ابومحمد معصب من الغرفه وصرخ بوجه ام محمد تبعد عنه.....أما شذى فقعدت على طرف السرير بدون ماتنزل
ولادمعه من عيونها....الدمع تجمع في محاجرها....وجاتها امها تهون عليها وتهديها....وشذى كانت بعالم ثاني...وتمت
تطالع امها بدون ماتدري امها وش تقول...بعدها قالت شذى بصوت هادي:شفتي يمه ابوي...يمشي عكس ماتمنيت...هذا
ابوي ولا صخره...(شذى علت صوتها)وقالت بقهر:على الأقل الصخر فيه أمل إنه يتغير....بس زوجك(تكلم امها)مافيه
امل يتغير......وبعدها قعدت تصيح وامها بعد قامت تصيح عشان بنتها واللي كان سبب صياحها قسوة ابو محمد مع بنته
الوحيده...ياما كلمته وفهمته إنه لازم يحن عليها ولو بشوي...بس مافيه فايده...وهذي البنت بدت تكره ابوها والسبب هو..
بعدها ام محمد لمت بنتها بحظنها وتموا الثنتين يصيحون....))...
ريم وهي تأشر بيدها قدام وجه شذى:وين وصلتي يابنت الحلال...لي ساعه وأنا اسولف معك وانت محد هنا...
ابتسمت شذى وقالت:ابد ماشي....
ريم بابتسامه خبيثه:اللي ماخذ عقلك يتهنا به.....(وطالعت لشذى بنظره)...وش عليك عروس واليوم عرسك......
شذى حست بزي الإنقباض بقلبها من كلام ريم وقالت:ريم...تدرين وش نفسي فيه...
ريم باهتمام:وش نفسك فيه...اممممممم اكيد تهربين ألحين مع تركي صح؟.....
شذى بغرور:جب زين.....انا اتكلم من جد ريموه....وانتي تستهبلين....
ريم وهي تضحك:هههههههههههههه زين...بس طبيعي إن العروس ليلة عرسها تفكر بالمعرس مو بحد ثاني....
شذى بحدة نظرها على ريم:ترى والله ما اقولك....
ريم بترجي:يالله ياشذى قولي لي....ياشيخه I am sorry.....خلاص لا تمصخينها.....يالله عاد تكلمي لا تصيرين كذا...
شذى وهي تضحك:زين...بس اعطيني فرصه أتكلم...هههههههههههههههه...من جد أنتي غثه.....
ريم باهتمام زايد: من جد شذونا....تكلمي...وش نفسك فيه...أحسك ابد مو مرتاحه...
ريم هنا دقت على الوتر الحساس عند شذى...قالت شذى لريم:نفسي يا ريم يغمى علي وأدخل بغيبوبة لشهور من ألحين...
ريم مخترعه:بسم الله عليك يا الهبله....مجنونه إنتي تبين لنفسك الشر بيوم عرسك ما انتي صاحيه....
سكتت شذى وما علقت....
كانت شذى بيوم عرسها مثل فلقة القمر تهبل كأنها ملكة جمال..وكانت قمة النعومه والأنوثه..وكان فستانها الأبيض معطيها
منظر ملائكي ساحر....خاصه مع الطرحه اللي تمتد وراها لعدة أمتار؟......وكانت تسريحة شعرها ناعمه جدا والميك آب
ناعم يغلب عليه اللون الفوشي الباهت....رفضت شذى إنها تتحنى بيوم عرسها لأنها كانت تشوف العروس المودرن بدون
حنا...خاصه إن الحنا باليد شكله مو حلو أبد وريحته وع شي ثاني لا يطاق....كانت هاديه بيوم عرسها...وكان اللي مألقها
ومعطيها رونق خاص...طقم الألماس اللي جابه لها تركي هديه ليوم الزفاف....كان ناعم وحلو خاصه العقد على نحرها
كان مرة حلو...لأن فتحة الصدر بفستان شذى مره واسعه...لأن فستانها كان ببساطه خيوط...أكتافها عاريه...لأن تركي
ألحين زوجها.....
أما ريم فكانت لابسه فستان احمر ناعم بالحيل..اشترته جاهز..لأنها فصلت فستان بس للأسف الخياطه خربته..فاظطرت
تشتري فستان جاهز لآخر لحظه...مع إنها من أعداء الفساتين الجاهزه...


بالصاله اللي بدت تمتلي بالحضور...كانوا أهل تركي من أول الموجودين كلهم جو من دون أي حد تخلف منهم...وأهل
شذى طبعا موجودين...ومعارف اهل شذى الي كانوا هم ماليين الصاله...لأن اهل تركي بالرياض ومعارفهم كلهم هناك
ماعدا قلة كانت متواجده من معارفهم لأنهم ساكنين بالشرقيه....


كانت بشاير وبنت اختها نوف قاعدين يسولفون بالطاوله اللي قدام (المخصصه لهم)...
بشاير كان شكلها بالعرس يجنن ولفتت الإنتباه لها بشكل ملفت...كانت مبسوطه وعيون الناس عليها...
ونوف كانت حلوة تشبه أمها وخالتها بشاير واجد،بس حب الشباب كان مآلي وجهها الطفولي اللي بدى يتأثر بعوامل
المراهقه واللي في هذا السن تصحبها مجموعة تغيرات....
نوف:بشاير...قومي خليني اشوف مرة خالي تركي....تكفين الله يخليك...
بشاير:لا تصيرين مشفوحه كذا...انتظري لين يزفونها وشوفيها...
تأففت نوف....بشاير انقهرت منها:اوف بعينك...تتأففين من إيش؟؟؟....
نوف بعناد:اوففففف...اوففففففف...اوففففففففف....زين وش عندك بعد....
بشاير باحتقار:قليلة ادب زين....
نوف تبي تقهرها:بس مب اقل منك....
بشاير:نعم إنتي إيش تبين...ناشبت لي...وبعدين نويف احترمي نفسك لمن تكلميني...
نوف بلهجة مسترجله :اوكيـــــــــــــــــــــــه...يابو الشباب...مايصير خاطرك إلا طيب...
بشاير:إنتي ابي اعرف مين تخاوين بالمدرسه؟؟؟....من صديقاتك؟؟؟....
نوف وهي تضحك:هههههههههه ليه تسألين؟...ههههههههههههههه......
بشاير:أبد كأني قاعده مع واحد من الشباب...مو بنوته صغيرة المفروض تكون قمة الدلع والدلال والنعومه...
نوف بجديه:لا من جد بشاير امزح....وش دعوه استرجل...اصلا انا ما أحب هالفئه من البنات...
وقعدوا البنات ضحك وسوالف...يعلقون على ذي...ويعجبهم لبس هذيك...وكذا....وبعد كذا جاتهم سارا تشاركهم القعده
....أما فاطمه وعايشه كالعادة قاعدين بروحهم...فيهم غرور يكفي بلد...يطالعون الناس من طرف انفهم...الناس عندهم
جراد ولا شي...نوف طبعا عكس امها تماما متواضعه وحبوبه وقنوعه....
كانت فاطمه حاطه رجل على رجل وتسولف مع عايشه...او بمعنى اصح تشكي لها...
فاطمه:شفتي ياعايشه...تزوجها....يعني خلاص صارت من عايلتنا...
عايشه تزيد النار حطب:هذي الأشكال تدخل بيوتنا؟؟؟....والله آخر زمن...
فاطمه تكلم عايشه من دون ما تطالع فيها:بس زين.والله لأكرهها في حياتها.مثل ماكرهتني بأخوي يوم خذاها ويوم اختارتها
عبير...
عايشه وهي معقده يدينها على صدرها وبكبرياء تقول:تدرين إن سلمى لمن دقيت عليها وقلت لها عن زواج تركي..إيش
قالت؟؟؟....
فاطمه وهي تطالع فيها باهتمام:وش قالت؟؟؟....
عايشه وهي تطالع في فاطمه بعدين لفت تطالع قدام:تقول اللي بياخذها خل تتهنا به...وتقول زواج تركي ماهمني ولا شي
....وإذا كان فيه أحد بيندم على الثاني...فهو اخوك يا فاطمه...مب اختي...
كانت فاطمه وعايشه مسترسلين في كلامهم....خاصه إنهم صديقات من الطفوله والحظ زوجهم من نفس العايله...يعني
ظلوا قراب من بعض...وكانت كل وحده تقول مافي خاطرها من دون انثناء او اي شي ثاني....



*******


ام بندر كانت الدنيا مو سايعتها من الفرحه...خاصه هي وحصه اللي كانت تدعي إنه تشوف يوم ولد اخوها...وأخيرا قرت
عينهم الثنتين بتركي....وام محمد مثل النحله تتنقل بالعرس...تسلم على هذي...وتسولف مع الثانيه...وترحب باللي جايه
...ومريم مرة محمد كانت بعد فرحانه لدرجة إنها كانت طول الفترة الماضيه ما تغلط على شذى ولا تزعجها بشي..حتى
بيوم الخطوبه الكل يشهد بحسن ضيافتها...السبب كان إنها مبسوطه من الفكه من شذى...والثاني كان من جد إنها كانت
تبي لشذى الخير وتتزوج...يعني تبعد عنها بالخير مب بالشر...أما مها فكانت هي وبنات عمها واختها قاعدين بطاوله
وحده...سوالف ووناسه على الآخر....



*******

----------


## شوق الربيع

عند الرجال كان الوضع ما يختلف عن الحريم في الوناسه وسعة الخاطر...
كان ابو محمد فرحان على الآخر خاصه إنه بيطمئن على بنته الوحيده وأصغر عياله...وأبو بندر ماكان يختلف الوضع
عنده يعني فرحه لافه قلبه لف....وأخوان تركي بندر ومتعب اول الحظور مع زوج فاطمه ناصر...وأخوان شذى اللي كانوا
بعد مستانسين...ماعدا محمد اللي كان مقهور ومولع على الآخـــر....طبعا من دون مايبين هالشي...وكان موضح للناس
إنه فرحان مره....كان قاعد بالصالة الرجال وتذكر كلامه مع ابوه....

((كان محمد وابو محمد جالسين المجلس...محمد كان يحول يناقش ابوه في سالفة فسخ خطبة شذى بعد مرور 4ايام من
كلام ابو محمد لبنته....محمد طبعا ماكان مرتاح لتركي...وجاته من السما سالفة فسخ الخطبه اللي ام محمد قالت له السالفه
بالسر من دون ماتدري مريم....طبعا محمد وعد امه إنه يكلم أبوه...لأن كلمة محمد عند ابوه فوووق....كلم ابوه بالسالفه
اللي ثار منها ابو محمد وعصب وقعد يهواش ورفض اي جدال او كلام بهالسالفه...محمد ماتحمل تلاسن هو وأبوه...اللي
حلف بعدها ابو محمد...إنه إذا تكلم زيادة لا هو أبوه ولا يعرفه....حاول محمد إنه يبين حرام يزوج شذى من دون موافقتها
....قال ابوه...بنتي وحر فيها........بعد كذا رفض محمد إنه يجي العرس...بس حلف ابوه إنه لو ماجا العرس مابيصير
خير.....))
وبعدها انتبه محمد لمجموعة الرجال اللي جو وقام يسلم عليهم والبسمه شاقه حلقه....واخذ يرحب فيهم ويستقبلهم بالحفاوة
....أما سعود كان غايص بين اخوياه اللي جو معزومين للزواج ومنهم سلطان وكانوا مبسوطين خاصه من الفرقه الشعبيه
اللي جابوها أهل شذى يحييون العرس...وخالد طبعا هو أكثر اخوانه هدوء وطيبه كان قاعد مع عمه وبعض كبار السن...
اللي على قولة سعود القعده معهم كآبه تذكر الواحد بالموت من كثر مايوعظون وينصحون....

أما تركي فكانت كلمة سعيد عليه شوي كان فرحان...بس اللي يشوفه يقول عادي ماكأن اليوم زواجه...كأن الزواج زواج
أخوه...كان تركي ثقيل يعني مهوب خفيف ومومصدق إنه بيتزوج...كان ريلاكس يسولف مع طلال خويه ومع ابوه شوي
وخاصه بعد إنه كثير من الضباط اللي مع تركي حضروا العرس من الرياض خصيصا له مع تدرج مراتبهم العسكريه
بين اللي أكبر منه مرتبه...وأصغر منه مرتبه....

.....كان شكل تركي بالزواج يعقد...خاصه إنه مسوي له سكسوكه...مطلعته هيبه فوق هيبته...مع البشت كان من جد
يذبح....وكان لابس غترة بيضاء...طالع فيها روعه...طبعا قبل لايروح الصاله مر على امه وعمته يسلم عليهم....لأن
باقي الحريم كالعادة بالصالون يستعدون مع عبير اللي حجزت لهم قبلها بفترة....ام بندر لمن شافت ولدها قعدت تبكي
وتسمي عليها وتاخذه بحظنها وقلبتها مناحه على تركي...وكان بدال ماتبارك له قعد هو يهدي فيها...عكس عمته اللي
أخذت تبارك له...وتسمي عليه وتعيذه بالرحمن من العيون الحاسده...ولكن ماقدرت تمنع دمعه فرح تفر من عينها...
لأجل تركي...اللي تعتبره ولدها...وماتتوقع تحب ولدها اللي من بطنها كثر ماحبت تركي ولد عبدالله اخوها..........


طلال وهو يدق تركي:وش عليك اليوم عرسك...
تركي:ياخي وش تبي....عرس واعرسناك....بس لايكون تبي تعرس مره ثانيه انت ووجهك...
طلال بابتسامه هبله:إيه أبي....إذا عندك تركي وحده زينه لا تبخل على خوي دربك فيها...
تركي وهو يضحك:يله عاد لوبيدي...كان زوجتك وحده سودا...ماتعرف وجهها من قفاها...هههههههههههههه...
انقهر طلال منه وقال:تعرف تنكت انت ووجهك....اقول بس لايكثر....
تركي بغرور:يحق لك تتطنز وتتكلم ...لأن قاعد جنب تركي بن عبدالله...مب اي واحد...
طلال قعد يضحك من تركي:اقول تركي...من اللي ضحك عليك بهالكلام...
تركي بهبال:أنت...بعد من...
طلال:لا تاخذ على كلامي...تراني اجامل واجد...
تركي:والله هذي مشكلتك مب مشكلتي...
وبهاللحظة جات مجموعة رجال تسلم على تركي فقاموا يسلمون عليهم...وبعد ماراحوا...
طلال:اقول تركي...
تركي وهو يلف عليه:سم...
طلال بجديه:تركي...اليوم ما كأنه عرسك...مابقول إنك حزين...بس مو مبين الفرحه بعيونك على إنك عريس...تراك إنت
ووجهك بتعرس مرة وحده بعمرك مو كل سنه...
تركي بهدوء:من جد ياطلال ما راح اخش عنك....من جد انا سعيد ومبسوط ولو إنه مايبين علي...بس صدقني إني فرحان
....وبعدين أدري إني العرس مو كل سنه....بس تراني راكد يعني ماني مرجوج....
طلال:ياويلي يا الثقه...
تركي:إذا انا ما وثقت بنفسي أجل من يثق؟؟؟....
وبعدها التهوا بالعرس وبالوناسه....ومراقبة عرض ورقص الفرقه الشعبيه....






*******





في منتصف الليل....كانت الزفه...وسط أجواء خافته وموسيقى كلاسيكيه....الكل انبهر من جمال شذى وأنوثتها الطاغيه...
والكل بعد الزفه....قام يسلم على شذى...باستثناء عايشه اللي رفضت تقوم تسلم....اما فاطمه فكان لازم تسلم بصفتها اخت
المعرس....بعد كذا بغوا يزفون المعرس مع أخوان شذى وأبوها بس هي رفضت...الكل استغرب من كذا...حتى فاطمه
حقدت عليها...مع إنها مب راضيه عن هذا الزواج...وبعد الزفه...دخلت شذى الغرفه الملحقه بالصالة حقت العروس...
وهنا دخل تركي مع أخوانها وأبوها....

اول شي سلمت على تركي اللي باسها بين عيونها اللي خلها تموت من الإحراج....خاصه قدام أهلها وابوها...وبعد كذا
سلم أبوها عليها اللي ماحست بعمرها إلا دموعها تنزل...لأن هذي اول مرة تسلم على ابوها من بعد السالفه...حست إنها
لازم توقف جريان الدموع بس ماقدرت....خافت على مكياجها يخترب بس دموعها تنزل بشكل مو طبيعي...وسلموا
أخوانها عليها...خاصه مع سعود كان سلامها مؤثر لدرجه إن شذى قامت تبكي بصوت عالي وسعود اللي دموعه نزلت
غصب عنه....وبعد السلام على الأهل من ناحية تركي وشذى...أخذ تركي شذى...وراح فيها لجناحهم بالفندق...





*******



كانت خايفه....مرتبكه إلى درجة الشك فيها...وكانت حزينه....ومشاعرها مضطربه بين حزن وألم وفرح....فرح بأن اليوم
هذا هو يوم عمرها....ليلة عمرها...بتعيش ذكراها مدى حياتها....استغربت بينها وبين نفسها كيف إن اليوم مشى بسرعه
...بس الايام الحلوة تمشي بسرعه....بس ياترى هذا اليوم هو يوم حلو عشان يمر بسرعه؟؟.....شذى نفسها ماكانت تدري
...إذا هو حلو أو لأ.....

أول مادخلت شذى الجناح بالفندق حست بالتوتر...خاصه بعد ما دخلت لأن تركي باقي بره مادخل....اول مادخلت فسخت
عباتها...وقعدت على الكنبه الأثيريه الموجودة بمنتصف الصاله اللي بالجناح...حست بالراحه وودها لو تنام...بس مو هنا
ولا مع تركي...كانت تبي ترجع لبيتهم...تركض تطلع لفوق...وتغير هدومها وتنام على فراشها...بعد كل عرس تحضره
....بس هيهات إنها تقدر تنام في ليله مثل كذا...

بعد كذا دخل تركي(وهو بعد متوتر شوي)وشافها قاعده...صكر الباب...وجلس قبالها على الكنبه الثانيه...
تركي بهدوء:شذى....
شذى بتوتر وعيونها اللي كانت بالأرض ارتفعت تطالعه وقالت بارتباك واضح:هلا....


تم يناظر بعيونها اللي مليانه دموع...حس لو إنها بتغمض بتنزل دموعها...بس شكلها ماسكه نفسها...حس إن الجو متوتر
ويبي يخفف هالتوتر....بس مهوب عارف كيف....أصلا هو مايعرف يتعامل مع البنات بشكل خاص...خاصه إذا كانت
وحده مثل شذى...عروس توها بأول ليله....لازم يراعي إحساسها....بس ماكان يدري كيف يبدى معها...خاصه إن مازالت
تناظره....كانت روعه...آيه في الجمال والنعومه....والأنوثه الطاغيه خاصه بفستانها الأبيض وطرحتها...ماقدر تركي
إيش يقولها...كانت هي خلاص تبي تبكي مرتبكه...وأول مره تقعد مع رجال غريب عنها لا تعرفه من قبل...تذكرت أهلها
وفراقها لهم...وإنها بتسكن في مدينه غير مدينتها...يعني خلاص مارح تشوفهم مثل أول...وبعيش مع تركي باقي عمري...
بس تركي وين ألقى مثله...ملايين البنات يتمنونه...تذكرت سلمى وكلام فاطمه واللي معها عنها وعن سلمى...حست بنار
تشب في صدرها...حست بالإهانه إنها تتزوج واحد قلبه معلق بوحده ثانيه غيرها...حست بدموع قهر تتجمع بعيونها......
ماحب تركي الهدوء والسكوت اللي موجود بينهم....

تركي:تعشيتي؟؟؟....
شذى بعد مانزلت عيونها:مو مشتهيه....الحمدلله شبعانه....
تركي:وين شبعانه؟....إنتي ماتعشيتي ولا أكلت شي....
شذى وهي تلعب بدبلة زواجها اللي توها تلبسها الليله تحاول تخفف التوتر اللي هي فيه:تركي...من جد شبعانه...
تركي:أصلا أنا خلاص طلبت العشا...وألحين هم جايبينه...
شذى كانت تكتم عبرتها...بكائها...حسرتها....ودها تنفجر تبكي...لاحظت عيون تركي معلقه عليها...حست إنه ماله داعي
تبكي قدامه....

أما تركي كان مستغرب منها..ماحب إنه يخلي عروسه أول يوم بهالحاله...لازم يكلمها...يشوف إيش بخاطرها...قام تركي
وراح جلس جنبها...شذى لفت وجهها على الجهه الثانيه...دموعها بدت تنزل من دون توقف...تبي توقفها بس مب قادرة..
تركي لاحظ إنها تكتم أنفاسها...صدرها يرتفع ويهبط بصورة سريعه...امبين فيها شي...اليوم هي مب طبيعيه ابد....
تركي وهو يلف وجه شذى اتجاهه...ويسألها باستغراب:شذى حبيبتي...وش فيك؟؟؟....
هنا شذى ماقدرت تتحمل أكثر..صبرها انتهى..وقعدت تبكي بصوت عالي...ونحيبها بدى يعلى ويعلى..كانت تبكي من قلب
كانت من بين بكائها...تتنهد بقوة...مب عارفة دفنت وجهها بين يدينها...ظلت تبكي وتبكي...كان اللي يشوفها يقول أحد ميت
لها...البنت ماكان طبيعي أبد بكائها...كانت تحس إن الحزن يضغط على صدرها... بكت على ليلة زواجها...اللي كانت
تتمنى إنه يكون ولا ألف ليله وليله...تبي عرسها يترسخ في أذهان الناس...كانت تشوف الواقع غير الحلم...بكت لمن شافت
زوجها...وشريك حياتها يحب وحده غيرها...لأ ماشفت بس سمعت...كانت حسره بقلبها إنها تدري من قبل لا تاخذه إنه
متيم في غيرها بس يمكن كذب هالكلام على قولة ريم وأمي؟؟؟حست بعد كذا بسخافة موقفها قدام تركي بأول ليله بزواجها
....زين يمكن الرجال مسكين...أو إنها سالفه قديمه...شذى قعدت تتلوم في نفسها وتقول..أنا الغبيه اللي أخرب هالليله على
نفسي ...وعلى تركي...ليه انا مستعجله؟...انا مصيري بروح معه وأعرف الحقيقه كلها بعدين...من جد غبيه...بعد كذا
مسحت شذى باقي الدموع من عيونها...وطالعت تركي...اللي كان مستغرب وبنفس الوقت متعاطف معها...وبعد كذا سحبت
لها نفس طويل....حست براحه بعده...أو بمعنى اصح بعد البكا...حست من جد براحه وكل اللي بصدرها من ضيق طلعته
سكتت شذى...وحست باحراج بالغ قدام تركي...ياربي ألحين وش بيقول عني؟... من جد انا سخيفه.... ومالي داعي...
تركي لمن شاف بكا شذى سكت واستغرب...قال فراق أهل بالبدايه...بس السالفه شكلها غير من طريقة صياحها امبين
إنها مقهورة او شي كذا...بس لاتكون مجبورة على الزواج منه...هو شك لمن تملك عليها إنها رفضت تكلمه او تقابله بحجة
إنها تستحي وخجول...بس من أسلوبها معه بالخطوبه غيــــــر...

تركي بهدوء:ألحين هديتي؟؟؟....
شذى بابتسامه(تبي ترقع السالفه):إيه ألحين أحسن....
تركي وهو يمسك يدها ويقول:زين ممكن أعرف وش سبب هالصياح كله؟؟؟....
شذى وهي تناظره: كذا...مافيه سبب واضح...
تركي بجديه:كيف مافيه سبب واضح؟؟؟....
شذى وهي ترفع حواجبها: مرتبكه...مستحيه...تقدر تقول كذا....
تركي وهو مستغرب:ألحين كل هذا الصياح...عشانك مستحيه اول مرة ادري....
شذى تحاول ترقع السالفه:أهلي بعد....
تركي:يعني لأنك بتفارقينهم؟؟؟....
شذى:إيه أكيد بشتاق لهم...
تركي يبي يستهبل عليها ويلطف الجو: تبين أوديك لهم ألحين؟؟؟....
شذى بققت عيونها...طالع هذا إيش يقول؟....استغربت منه...أكيد إنه مب صاحي...
تركي لمن شاف ردة فعلها مات ضحك....عرف إنها تخرعت...مسكينه من جد صدقت...
تركي من بين ضحكه:هههههه وش فيك تخرعتي؟؟؟....ماتبين اهلك؟؟؟....
شذى عرفت إنه يستعبط فقالت:عـــــــــــــــــادي اروح....
تركي وهو مبتسم:زين روحي غسلي وجهك...وغيري فستانك...لأن العشا الحين بيجي...وأهلك لاحقتهم بعدين....
شذى بابتسامه:إنشالله....(شذى لاحظت إن تركي لسه مبتسم) سألته: زين ليش ألحين أنت مبتسم؟؟؟....
تركي وهو يضحك: لا أبد....بس شكلك روعه...انفك احمر من كثر الصياح...
شذى متفشله: تضحك علي...(وقامت من جنبه تبي تروح مسويه زعلانه)....
تركي يجرها من يدها ويجلسها جنبه: من جدك زعلانه؟؟؟....
شذى بغرور:إيــــه زعلانه...ولا شرايك من اول يوم تضحك علي....
تركي وهو يطوقها بيده وماخذها بحظنه يراضيها:أبد ماضحكت عليك....بالعكس كان شكلك حلو وعاجبني...
شذى حست باحراج وإن دمها متجمع بوجهها من طريقة مسكته لها: اوكيـــه خلاص عادي...
تركي وهو يزيد:يعني عادي مازعلت؟؟؟....
شذى خلاص تبي تقوم مستحيه بشكل فضيع:لأ مازعلت...بس ابي أقوم اغير ملابسي...
حس تركي باحراجها و فكها...كان الوضع قبل شوي عاجبه بس خاف البنت إنها من كثر ما استحت تبكي مثل قبل شوي
وهو ماصدقها تهدأ...بعدها قامت شذى تبدل ملابسها خاصه إنه معها شنطة ملابسها...ودخلت داخل الغرفه تبدل هدومها...

لمن دخلت...قعد يفكر تركي في سبب صياحها...تركي ماكان غبي...كان يدري إن وراها شي...وسالفة هالصياح مو شي
صغير...ماكان يبي يفتح معها ملف تحقيق بأول ليلة زواجهم...وحب إنه يتغاضى عنها الليله وبعدين بيشوف السالفه منها...
بعد كذا فصخ غترته والطاقيه والعقال وحطهم بعنايه على الطاوله اللي جنبه...ينتظر شذى تطلع من الغرفه عشان هو بعد
يغير........

أما شذى لمن دخلت الغرفه وأحكمت إغلاقها...راحت للمرايه تشوف وجهها لاحظت إن وجهها أحمر وبالذات أنفها احمر..
وشافت إن الكحل ساح وتلطخ وجهها منه خاصه على جفونها...وشفايفها كانوا حمر مره من كثر الصياح...حست بغباء
من صياحها...إنقهرت وكان ودها لو يرجع الزمن ورى وتعدل السالفه من دون بكي وصياح...ألحين وش بيقول تركي عني
...من جد إحراج...راحت تفك شعرها من المشابيك اللي فيه من التسريحه اللي حسته شوي ملبد من المثبت وحست لازم
إنها تاخذ لها شاور....أخذت لها ملابس وخلعت فستان الزواج ولبست روب الحمام ودخلت تاخذ لها شاور....


بعد ما طلعت من الحمام...حست براحه عجيبه...مشطت شعرها المبلول وتركته مسترسل من دون لا تربطه او تلمه...
دق عليها تركي الباب ارتبكت...ماعرفت إيش كان يبي؟... قالها تركي وكأنه حس فيها إن العشا وصل...جاوبته إنها
جايه....
بعدها حطت عطر وطلعت له..شافته قاعد يقلب في دليل التلفزيون القنوات...انتبه على دخلتها على طول رفع عينه اتجاهها
ناظرها بابتسامه بادلته بابتسامه جذابه أكثر...كان شكلها مره روعه...كانت لابسه قميص أحمر مع الروب حقه وكانت
فتحة الصدر مرة واسعه مع فتحات جانبيه توصل نص الفخذ...وشعرها مفتوح مبلل...وماكانت حاطه ميك آب...كانت
قمة في الأنوثه والنعومه...لأنها طالعه على طبيعتها من دون أي تصنع أو زينه خارجيه....أما شذى كانت أول مره تشوف
تركي من دون شماغ وعقال...كان شكله رايق بالنسبه لها....راحت وجلست على الكنبه المفرده....
تركي : نعيما...
شذى بخجل:الله ينعم عليك...
تركي:ياللا تعالي العشا....
شذى:تعش أنت...أنا مالي نفس....
تركي وهو يجرها مع يدها:أقول تعالي...وبلا دلع بنات...
شذى هي تضحك وماشيه وراه:تراني أبي يدي ههههههههه....
خفف تركي من قبضته على يدها وقال بابتسامه:زين يالله تعشي....
وقعدت هي وياه على الطاوله.. هو تعشى...بس هي ما كلت كثير..لأنها كانت من جد شهيتها مقطوعه...كانت هدوء على
العشا....وماكان بينهم أي حديث او حوار...تركي جريء عنده يعني عادي معه...بس ماحب يقول أي شي يحرجها...
بعد كذا قام تركي ودخل هو ياخذ له شاور....بعد كذا حست شذى بالإحراج من إن اللحظات الحاسمه قربت...احتارت ما
تدري إيش تسوي...أصلا هي ماتقدر تفاتحه بالموضوع أو تقوله شي...وهي تعرف إن جريء وبيحرجها...لقت أحسن حل
إنها تسبقه وتسوي نفسها نايمه....بسرعه دخلت الغرفه وانسدحت على الفراش وسوت نفسها نايمه بس وين النوم يجيها...

بعد كذا طلع تركي من الحمام...تفاجىء من شذى لمن شافها نايمه قبله...قعد يقول بخاطره...وين هذي قاعده...سبقتني و
نامت....ما كأنها عروس بأول ليله زواجها....على بالها قاعده مع وحده من خوياتها...من جد مطنشه هالبنت...ماحب...
إنه يقطع عليها نومتها...بس دخل الفراش جنبها بهدوء وقال بينه وبين نفسه وين تروح مني مصيرها ترجع...شذى كانت
صاحيه حست بتوتر لمن دخل جنبها تركي الفراش...بس ما كانت تصدر أي حركه حتى لا يحس إنها باقي صاحيه....
قعدت فتره طويله إلى ما جاها النوم ونامت...عكس تركي اللي أول ما حط راسه على المخده دخل بسابع نومه....






********

----------


## شوق الربيع

كانت خايفه....مرتبكه إلى درجة الشك فيها...وكانت حزينه....ومشاعرها مضطربه بين حزن وألم وفرح....فرح بأن اليوم
هذا هو يوم عمرها....ليلة عمرها...بتعيش ذكراها مدى حياتها....استغربت بينها وبين نفسها كيف إن اليوم مشى بسرعه
...بس الايام الحلوة تمشي بسرعه....بس ياترى هذا اليوم هو يوم حلو عشان يمر بسرعه؟؟.....شذى نفسها ماكانت تدري
...إذا هو حلو أو لأ.....

أول مادخلت شذى الجناح بالفندق حست بالتوتر...خاصه بعد ما دخلت لأن تركي باقي بره مادخل....اول مادخلت فسخت
عباتها...وقعدت على الكنبه الأثيريه الموجودة بمنتصف الصاله اللي بالجناح...حست بالراحه وودها لو تنام...بس مو هنا
ولا مع تركي...كانت تبي ترجع لبيتهم...تركض تطلع لفوق...وتغير هدومها وتنام على فراشها...بعد كل عرس تحضره
....بس هيهات إنها تقدر تنام في ليله مثل كذا...

بعد كذا دخل تركي(وهو بعد متوتر شوي)وشافها قاعده...صكر الباب...وجلس قبالها على الكنبه الثانيه...
تركي بهدوء:شذى....
شذى بتوتر وعيونها اللي كانت بالأرض ارتفعت تطالعه وقالت بارتباك واضح:هلا....


تم يناظر بعيونها اللي مليانه دموع...حس لو إنها بتغمض بتنزل دموعها...بس شكلها ماسكه نفسها...حس إن الجو متوتر
ويبي يخفف هالتوتر....بس مهوب عارف كيف....أصلا هو مايعرف يتعامل مع البنات بشكل خاص...خاصه إذا كانت
وحده مثل شذى...عروس توها بأول ليله....لازم يراعي إحساسها....بس ماكان يدري كيف يبدى معها...خاصه إن مازالت
تناظره....كانت روعه...آيه في الجمال والنعومه....والأنوثه الطاغيه خاصه بفستانها الأبيض وطرحتها...ماقدر تركي
إيش يقولها...كانت هي خلاص تبي تبكي مرتبكه...وأول مره تقعد مع رجال غريب عنها لا تعرفه من قبل...تذكرت أهلها
وفراقها لهم...وإنها بتسكن في مدينه غير مدينتها...يعني خلاص مارح تشوفهم مثل أول...وبعيش مع تركي باقي عمري...
بس تركي وين ألقى مثله...ملايين البنات يتمنونه...تذكرت سلمى وكلام فاطمه واللي معها عنها وعن سلمى...حست بنار
تشب في صدرها...حست بالإهانه إنها تتزوج واحد قلبه معلق بوحده ثانيه غيرها...حست بدموع قهر تتجمع بعيونها......
ماحب تركي الهدوء والسكوت اللي موجود بينهم....

تركي:تعشيتي؟؟؟....
شذى بعد مانزلت عيونها:مو مشتهيه....الحمدلله شبعانه....
تركي:وين شبعانه؟....إنتي ماتعشيتي ولا أكلت شي....
شذى وهي تلعب بدبلة زواجها اللي توها تلبسها الليله تحاول تخفف التوتر اللي هي فيه:تركي...من جد شبعانه...
تركي:أصلا أنا خلاص طلبت العشا...وألحين هم جايبينه...
شذى كانت تكتم عبرتها...بكائها...حسرتها....ودها تنفجر تبكي...لاحظت عيون تركي معلقه عليها...حست إنه ماله داعي
تبكي قدامه....

أما تركي كان مستغرب منها..ماحب إنه يخلي عروسه أول يوم بهالحاله...لازم يكلمها...يشوف إيش بخاطرها...قام تركي
وراح جلس جنبها...شذى لفت وجهها على الجهه الثانيه...دموعها بدت تنزل من دون توقف...تبي توقفها بس مب قادرة..
تركي لاحظ إنها تكتم أنفاسها...صدرها يرتفع ويهبط بصورة سريعه...امبين فيها شي...اليوم هي مب طبيعيه ابد....
تركي وهو يلف وجه شذى اتجاهه...ويسألها باستغراب:شذى حبيبتي...وش فيك؟؟؟....
هنا شذى ماقدرت تتحمل أكثر..صبرها انتهى..وقعدت تبكي بصوت عالي...ونحيبها بدى يعلى ويعلى..كانت تبكي من قلب
كانت من بين بكائها...تتنهد بقوة...مب عارفة دفنت وجهها بين يدينها...ظلت تبكي وتبكي...كان اللي يشوفها يقول أحد ميت
لها...البنت ماكان طبيعي أبد بكائها...كانت تحس إن الحزن يضغط على صدرها... بكت على ليلة زواجها...اللي كانت
تتمنى إنه يكون ولا ألف ليله وليله...تبي عرسها يترسخ في أذهان الناس...كانت تشوف الواقع غير الحلم...بكت لمن شافت
زوجها...وشريك حياتها يحب وحده غيرها...لأ ماشفت بس سمعت...كانت حسره بقلبها إنها تدري من قبل لا تاخذه إنه
متيم في غيرها بس يمكن كذب هالكلام على قولة ريم وأمي؟؟؟حست بعد كذا بسخافة موقفها قدام تركي بأول ليله بزواجها
....زين يمكن الرجال مسكين...أو إنها سالفه قديمه...شذى قعدت تتلوم في نفسها وتقول..أنا الغبيه اللي أخرب هالليله على
نفسي ...وعلى تركي...ليه انا مستعجله؟...انا مصيري بروح معه وأعرف الحقيقه كلها بعدين...من جد غبيه...بعد كذا
مسحت شذى باقي الدموع من عيونها...وطالعت تركي...اللي كان مستغرب وبنفس الوقت متعاطف معها...وبعد كذا سحبت
لها نفس طويل....حست براحه بعده...أو بمعنى اصح بعد البكا...حست من جد براحه وكل اللي بصدرها من ضيق طلعته
سكتت شذى...وحست باحراج بالغ قدام تركي...ياربي ألحين وش بيقول عني؟... من جد انا سخيفه.... ومالي داعي...
تركي لمن شاف بكا شذى سكت واستغرب...قال فراق أهل بالبدايه...بس السالفه شكلها غير من طريقة صياحها امبين
إنها مقهورة او شي كذا...بس لاتكون مجبورة على الزواج منه...هو شك لمن تملك عليها إنها رفضت تكلمه او تقابله بحجة
إنها تستحي وخجول...بس من أسلوبها معه بالخطوبه غيــــــر...

تركي بهدوء:ألحين هديتي؟؟؟....
شذى بابتسامه(تبي ترقع السالفه):إيه ألحين أحسن....
تركي وهو يمسك يدها ويقول:زين ممكن أعرف وش سبب هالصياح كله؟؟؟....
شذى وهي تناظره: كذا...مافيه سبب واضح...
تركي بجديه:كيف مافيه سبب واضح؟؟؟....
شذى وهي ترفع حواجبها: مرتبكه...مستحيه...تقدر تقول كذا....
تركي وهو مستغرب:ألحين كل هذا الصياح...عشانك مستحيه اول مرة ادري....
شذى تحاول ترقع السالفه:أهلي بعد....
تركي:يعني لأنك بتفارقينهم؟؟؟....
شذى:إيه أكيد بشتاق لهم...
تركي يبي يستهبل عليها ويلطف الجو: تبين أوديك لهم ألحين؟؟؟....
شذى بققت عيونها...طالع هذا إيش يقول؟....استغربت منه...أكيد إنه مب صاحي...
تركي لمن شاف ردة فعلها مات ضحك....عرف إنها تخرعت...مسكينه من جد صدقت...
تركي من بين ضحكه:هههههه وش فيك تخرعتي؟؟؟....ماتبين اهلك؟؟؟....
شذى عرفت إنه يستعبط فقالت:عـــــــــــــــــادي اروح....
تركي وهو مبتسم:زين روحي غسلي وجهك...وغيري فستانك...لأن العشا الحين بيجي...وأهلك لاحقتهم بعدين....
شذى بابتسامه:إنشالله....(شذى لاحظت إن تركي لسه مبتسم) سألته: زين ليش ألحين أنت مبتسم؟؟؟....
تركي وهو يضحك: لا أبد....بس شكلك روعه...انفك احمر من كثر الصياح...
شذى متفشله: تضحك علي...(وقامت من جنبه تبي تروح مسويه زعلانه)....
تركي يجرها من يدها ويجلسها جنبه: من جدك زعلانه؟؟؟....
شذى بغرور:إيــــه زعلانه...ولا شرايك من اول يوم تضحك علي....
تركي وهو يطوقها بيده وماخذها بحظنه يراضيها:أبد ماضحكت عليك....بالعكس كان شكلك حلو وعاجبني...
شذى حست باحراج وإن دمها متجمع بوجهها من طريقة مسكته لها: اوكيـــه خلاص عادي...
تركي وهو يزيد:يعني عادي مازعلت؟؟؟....
شذى خلاص تبي تقوم مستحيه بشكل فضيع:لأ مازعلت...بس ابي أقوم اغير ملابسي...
حس تركي باحراجها و فكها...كان الوضع قبل شوي عاجبه بس خاف البنت إنها من كثر ما استحت تبكي مثل قبل شوي
وهو ماصدقها تهدأ...بعدها قامت شذى تبدل ملابسها خاصه إنه معها شنطة ملابسها...ودخلت داخل الغرفه تبدل هدومها...

لمن دخلت...قعد يفكر تركي في سبب صياحها...تركي ماكان غبي...كان يدري إن وراها شي...وسالفة هالصياح مو شي
صغير...ماكان يبي يفتح معها ملف تحقيق بأول ليلة زواجهم...وحب إنه يتغاضى عنها الليله وبعدين بيشوف السالفه منها...
بعد كذا فصخ غترته والطاقيه والعقال وحطهم بعنايه على الطاوله اللي جنبه...ينتظر شذى تطلع من الغرفه عشان هو بعد
يغير........

أما شذى لمن دخلت الغرفه وأحكمت إغلاقها...راحت للمرايه تشوف وجهها لاحظت إن وجهها أحمر وبالذات أنفها احمر..
وشافت إن الكحل ساح وتلطخ وجهها منه خاصه على جفونها...وشفايفها كانوا حمر مره من كثر الصياح...حست بغباء
من صياحها...إنقهرت وكان ودها لو يرجع الزمن ورى وتعدل السالفه من دون بكي وصياح...ألحين وش بيقول تركي عني
...من جد إحراج...راحت تفك شعرها من المشابيك اللي فيه من التسريحه اللي حسته شوي ملبد من المثبت وحست لازم
إنها تاخذ لها شاور....أخذت لها ملابس وخلعت فستان الزواج ولبست روب الحمام ودخلت تاخذ لها شاور....


بعد ما طلعت من الحمام...حست براحه عجيبه...مشطت شعرها المبلول وتركته مسترسل من دون لا تربطه او تلمه...
دق عليها تركي الباب ارتبكت...ماعرفت إيش كان يبي؟... قالها تركي وكأنه حس فيها إن العشا وصل...جاوبته إنها
جايه....
بعدها حطت عطر وطلعت له..شافته قاعد يقلب في دليل التلفزيون القنوات...انتبه على دخلتها على طول رفع عينه اتجاهها
ناظرها بابتسامه بادلته بابتسامه جذابه أكثر...كان شكلها مره روعه...كانت لابسه قميص أحمر مع الروب حقه وكانت
فتحة الصدر مرة واسعه مع فتحات جانبيه توصل نص الفخذ...وشعرها مفتوح مبلل...وماكانت حاطه ميك آب...كانت
قمة في الأنوثه والنعومه...لأنها طالعه على طبيعتها من دون أي تصنع أو زينه خارجيه....أما شذى كانت أول مره تشوف
تركي من دون شماغ وعقال...كان شكله رايق بالنسبه لها....راحت وجلست على الكنبه المفرده....
تركي : نعيما...
شذى بخجل:الله ينعم عليك...
تركي:ياللا تعالي العشا....
شذى:تعش أنت...أنا مالي نفس....
تركي وهو يجرها مع يدها:أقول تعالي...وبلا دلع بنات...
شذى هي تضحك وماشيه وراه:تراني أبي يدي ههههههههه....
خفف تركي من قبضته على يدها وقال بابتسامه:زين يالله تعشي....
وقعدت هي وياه على الطاوله.. هو تعشى...بس هي ما كلت كثير..لأنها كانت من جد شهيتها مقطوعه...كانت هدوء على
العشا....وماكان بينهم أي حديث او حوار...تركي جريء عنده يعني عادي معه...بس ماحب يقول أي شي يحرجها...
بعد كذا قام تركي ودخل هو ياخذ له شاور....بعد كذا حست شذى بالإحراج من إن اللحظات الحاسمه قربت...احتارت ما
تدري إيش تسوي...أصلا هي ماتقدر تفاتحه بالموضوع أو تقوله شي...وهي تعرف إن جريء وبيحرجها...لقت أحسن حل
إنها تسبقه وتسوي نفسها نايمه....بسرعه دخلت الغرفه وانسدحت على الفراش وسوت نفسها نايمه بس وين النوم يجيها...

بعد كذا طلع تركي من الحمام...تفاجىء من شذى لمن شافها نايمه قبله...قعد يقول بخاطره...وين هذي قاعده...سبقتني و
نامت....ما كأنها عروس بأول ليله زواجها....على بالها قاعده مع وحده من خوياتها...من جد مطنشه هالبنت...ماحب...
إنه يقطع عليها نومتها...بس دخل الفراش جنبها بهدوء وقال بينه وبين نفسه وين تروح مني مصيرها ترجع...شذى كانت
صاحيه حست بتوتر لمن دخل جنبها تركي الفراش...بس ما كانت تصدر أي حركه حتى لا يحس إنها باقي صاحيه....
قعدت فتره طويله إلى ما جاها النوم ونامت...عكس تركي اللي أول ما حط راسه على المخده دخل بسابع نومه....






********




سعود يكلم جوال:خالد أقول أمي عندك؟؟؟......
خالد:إيه تعشت عندنا...صباح الليل تسأل عنها....
سعود:كنت طالع...واول مارجعت للبيت مالقيتها....
خالد:هي جات عندنا من المغرب...زهقانه وتبي توسع صدرها...
سعود:إيه أكيد...مو من بعد وحيدتها اكيد زعلانه وزهقانه....تلقاها بكره...تقول خلونا ننقل الرياض...ونسكن عند المدام شذى....
خالد وهو يضحك:تسويها ام محمد...بس اسكت لا تسمعك....
سعود:هههههههه...أجل يله اقلب وجهك أبي أنام ودايخ وقول لأمي إني سألت عليها... عشان ماتقول إني قاطعها وما أسال عنها وأنا في نفس البيت...الله العالم لو تزوجت ماعاد تشوفني إلا بالاعياد....طبعا كله هذا كلام الوالده الله يطول عمرها...حشى ماني بولدها كذا
خالد:يله أنت اعطيناك وجه ومصختها....خلاص باقولها إنك سألت عنها...يله مع السلامه...طووووط....طوووط....
سعود وهو يناظر الجوال:من حسن حظك يا خالد إني دايخ ولا كان رحت لك البيت... وعلمتك كيف تفكر مرة ثانيه تصكر التلفون بوجهي....بس يله الجايات أكثر من الرايحات....

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجزء الخامس


كانت حوالي الساعه تسع الصباح...
أول ماقامت شذى من النوم قبل تركي...تلفتت حولها وتبي تستوعب وين هي.وبعدين تذكرت إنها بباريس وقعدت تطالع بعمرها.وشافت نفسها باقي بملابسها ماغيرت حست
إنه يبيلها شاور،ناظرت بتركي اللي باقي مستغرق بالنوم وابتسمت لأن شكله كان دايخ مره انسحبت بهدوء من الفراش واخذت ملابسها اللي مجهزتها من اليوم اللي قبله ودخلت الحمام وهي حاسه بالفرح ماتدري إيش سبب هالشعور...
وبعد ما طلعت من الحمام وهي حاسه بانتعاش... ناظرت تركي باقي نايم... جففت شعرها بالمنشفه...ومشطته كله على ورى.وماشغلت الإستشوار عشان لاتقوم تركي...وبعد ماخلصت حست بفضول وراحت تطل على الشارع من النافذة و شافت الناس والحركه بالشارع قايمه ناس رايحه وناس جايه كان ودها تنزل...بس مايصلح تنزل وحدها...و تستحي تكلم تركي وتقومه عشان ينزلون...أخذت جوالها اللي حولته دولي وطلعت من الغرفه للصاله عشان تكلم اهلها اللي ماكلمتهم من تزوجت...فتحت الجوال اللي كان مغلق من المطار ومافتحته...وبحركه سريعه دقت على بيتهم بالسعوديه...
ابو محمد:نعم...
شذى لمن شافت ابوها هو اللي رد عليها ارتبكت ماتدري إيش ترد عليه:هلا يبه...شخبارك؟...
ابو محمد متهلل:بخير الله يسلمك...وش علومك إنتي...إنشالله زينه؟؟...
شذى:الحمدلله زينه يبه...أنتوا وش مسوين إنشالله كلكم بخير...
ابو محمد:الحمدلله كلنا بخير...ونسلم عليك...
شذى:أقول يباه وش اخبار أمي واخواني إنشالله بخير؟؟؟...
ابو محمد:كلهم بخير ماعليهم خلاف...
شذى:زين يباه امي قريبه...أقدر اكلمها؟؟...
ابو محمد:هي قامت الصبح...ورجعت ألحين تنام لها شوي...تعرفين امك نومة الضحى ماتفوتها....
ضحكت شذى:هههههههه إي والله يباه وأنت صادق...
ابو محمد:تبين اقومها لك؟؟؟....
شذى:لا يباه مالها داعي...إنشالله مره ثانيه...
ابو محمد:هاه إنشالله وصلتوا بالسلامه...إلا شخبار تركي؟؟؟..
شذى:بخير...
ابو محمد:هو قريب منك اعطيني إياه اكلمه....
شذى:لا والله يباه هو نايم....
ابو محمد:اقول شذى اسمعي باقولك...اللي يوصيك عليه رجلك سويه...ولا تطلعين من شوره...إنتي الحين في بلاد غربه...وماله داعي اكثر عليك الكلام...وصيري مطيعه وخلي أخلاقك حسنه...أبيهم يقولون فيصل عرف يربي...
شذى بخاطرها(لو ماقلت هالكلام ماكان صرت أبوي) قالت له:إنشالله يباه...
ابو محمد:اجل يله ما اطول عليك...بلغيه سلامي...
شذى:يوصل يباه....وسلم لي على اللي حولك...وخاصه امي قولها إني دقيت وسألت عنها ...واخواني كلهم...
ابو محمد:يوصل...يله مع السلامه...
شذى:مع السلامه...
واول ماصكر الجوال...ناظرت قدامها إلا تشوف تركي واقف قدامها وعاقد يدينه على صدره...
شذى:صباح الخير....
تركي:صباح الخيرات...إنتي بعدين معك؟؟؟....
شذى اخترعت:إيــــــــش؟؟؟....
تركي:لا أبد سلامتك...(يعقد حواجبه)إنتي ماتعرفين إني معك؟؟؟...ليش ماتقوميني؟؟؟..
دايم الآنسه على بالها إنها قاعده لحالها ....
شذى:خفت اقومك ازعجك...هذي كل السالفه...مو مسألة إني قاعده لحالي...
تركي:ما أدري عنك...تنامين قبلي(انحرجت شذى لمن قال كذا)تقعدين قبلي...ترى ما احب اكون كذا...مالي داعي...
شذى وهي فاتحه عيونها:من قال إنه مالك داعي؟؟؟؟...
تركي:إنتي بتصرفاتك...المهم مره ثانيه إذا قمتي قبلي..قوميني معك زين؟؟؟....
شذى وهي لاويه بوزها:إنشالله...
تركي وهو يناظرها:كأن كلامي مو عاجبك؟؟؟؟....
شذى:المسألة مو كذا....المسأله ما احب احد يتأمر علي...
تركي:انا ما تأمرت...انا قاعد اقولك إن إحنا بشهر عسل وتونا متزوجين يعني ماله داعي إنك تصيرين لوحدك...عمرك شفتي شهر عسل واحد لحاله؟؟؟...
شذى:لأ.....
تركي:أوكيه خلاص....بس لايكون أفطرتي بعد؟؟؟
شذى:لا باقي ما افطرت....
تركي وهو يناظر الساعه اللي كانت تسعه ونص...:اقول شذى يله امشي خلينا نطلع نفطر برى...
شذى:طيب...بس توني مكلمه ابوي ويسلم عليك...
تركي:الله يسلمه....
دخل تركي عشان يغير ملابسه...وقعدت شذى تفكر من جد يقهر...يتأمر علي على باله ابوي على غفله...مايصير كذا...انا لازم اكلمه إنه لا يتكلم معي مره ثانيه بهالطريقه...
وقعدت تحاسب نفسها وتلوم عمرها(يا ربي أنا ليش مارديت عليه...كذا انا طالعه سلبيه... هو لمن يشوفني سلبيه كذا رح يزيد فيها...انا غبيه كان زعلت وسويت فيها قضيه عشان يتأدب ولا عاد يعيدها....خلاص انا هالمره بعديها...بس إذا سواها مره ثانيه...والله لأسوي من الحبه قبه...عشان يعرف إني ماني سهله)...
ولمن شافت تركي طالع وهو لابس دخلت وأخذت تدور لها لبس تلبسه يكون حلو ومحتشم بنفس الوقت...

بالأخيــر قررت تلبس تنورة طويله لونها بحري مع قميص أبيض...وإيشارب ملون بدرجات البحري مربوط حول عنقها بطريقه شوي مهمله وحجاب أبيض مطرز من على الأطراف ببحري...كان شكلها مره حلو...ولمن دخل عليها تركي وشافها قعد يناظرها من فوق إلى تحت...
ولمن شافته يناظرها كذا قالت:وش رايك ؟؟؟؟....
تركي يستعبط بس مسوي فيها جديه:رايي شكلك عادي...
شذى ناظرته بنظره حاولت تبان فيها طبيعيه...بس كانت من داخل تغلي وتفور...وبان هالشي عليها...بعدها لفت على التسريحه وكان بيدها كحل تبي تحط لها....
وماحست إلا بتركي واقف وراها وحاط يده على كتفها ويقولها:أمزح...والله إنك قمر...
(وسحب الكحل من يدها) والكحل مو ضروري تحطينه...كذا إنتي حلوة...وبعدين ما أبي الناس يشوفون حرمتي متكشخه،اموت من الغيره انا لو اشوف احد بس يناظرك...الجمال والكحل والخرابيط...خليها لمن اكون انا وإنتي لوحدنا بس....
هنا شذى ماقدرت تحبس ظحكتها...ضحكت لمن عرفت إن تركي لهالدرجه غيور...
تركي:يالله مشينا خلينا نلحق الوقت...
شذى:يالله هذا انا خلصت...
وأخذت شنطتها وطلعت هي وإياه....


***



من اول ماهم نازلين...ويد تركي ماتفارق يد شذى...ونزلوا ودخلوا مطعم...وقعدوا يفطرون فيه...شذى من أول ماقعدت وتحس عيون تركي رافضه تفارقها في البدايه حاولت تنطش وما كأنها لاحظت هالشي...بس ماقدرت تستحمل خاصه إنها ماتحب احد يناظر فيها ...أما هو تركي اول مره يتأملها كذا...كان هو سرحان فيها يحس إنها بريئه...ومره مملوحه...قعد يتأمل هالإنسانه اللي رح تكون شريكة حياته وأم عياله...
شذى وقفت عن الأكل وناظرت تركي وقالت بحيا:تركي شيل عيونك عني...انا ما احب احد يناظرني كذا...
تركي وهو يحط يده على خده:ليـــه ماتبيني اناظرك حرام؟؟؟...أنا قعد أتامل الجمال اللي خلقه الله...
شذى ماتت من الحيا(بسرعه تستحي):بس إنت تربكني كذا؟؟؟...انا استحي ما احب احد يطالعني ويتأمل فيني كذا؟؟؟....
تركي(يستعبط):مشكلتي إني ما اقدر اشيل عيوني...
شذى:ليه قالوا لك مغناطيس انا؟؟؟...
قعد تركي يضحك عليها:هههههههه حلوة مغناطيس...
شذى تبتسم:أنا ادري عنك...
وتجي النادله حقت المطعم معها الفاتورة...وتعطيها تركي...كان تركي يبي يحر شذى...
قعد يطالع بالنادله الشقراء واللي كانت لابسه قصيير لحد نص الفخذ...وأعطها الفلوس وتم يسولف معها شوي ضحك لها...وعاد هذي النادلة ماصدقت تركي يعطيها وجه...وتمت تتظحك في وجهه ساعه...وأعطاها تركي بخشيش...وقبل ماتروح سلمت عليه مصافحه وراحت.....وشذى مثل الاطرش بالزفه...ماعرفت ولا كلمه...طبعا كانت منقهره ومبققه عيونها على الآخر...من جد مايستحي هالرجال...عروسته جنبه ويطالع بالشقرا الماصخه.. وبعدها لف تركي على شذى وقام وقال لها:يالله حبيبتي...قومي نطلع من المطعم نتمشى...
شذى:نتمشى هاه؟؟؟...إنت ماتستحي تطالع بهالحرمه كذا قدامي...وأنا قاعده قبالك..على الأقل احترم وجودي....
تركي ببراءه :أنا وش سويت ليه معصبه كذا؟؟؟؟....
شذى معصبه:تركي لا تصير كذا ما كأنك داري باللي صار...ترى عيب اللي سويته قبل شوي...
تركي:ليش تزعلين؟؟؟...عادي قاعد اناظرها المره حلوه...
شذى بقهر:حلوه؟؟...إلا وع خايسه تحوم الكبد...شهباء استغفر الله كأنها مريضه...
تركي مات من الضحك لمن قالت له شذى كذا...عرف إن الغيره اشتغلت...قالها تركي ببرود:والله مرتي ماتبيني اطالعها...بعد مايصير تحرمني من إني اناظر بعد غيرها...
شذى بخجل:من يقول إن مرتك ما تبيك تناظرها؟؟؟...
تركي مسوي بريء:هي....
شذى:يعني؟؟؟....
تركي:يعني من جدك شذى وش اسوي لها إن ناظرتها قالت ما احب احد يناظرني...وإن ناظرت غيرها...قالت لا تناظر...يعني بالله إيش أسوي مايصير امتع نفسي بالجمال؟؟؟...
شذى بخجل:لأ...مرتك تقول ناظرها ولا تناظر غيرها...لأنها بتموت مكانها...
تركي بابتسامه:الله كل هذي غيره فيها؟؟؟....
شذى:تقول مثل زوجها بعد هو غيور....
تركي:قولي لها أجل إن زوجها مايحب البنات اللي يستحون...يحب وحده جريئة معه...
شذى بتحدي:بس حلاة البنت حياها...
تركي وهو يسحبها مع يدها يقومها ويمشي هو وإياها:حياها مع زوجها الزايد يخرب عليها
قولي لها تركي يقولك خففي حياك عاد تراه بيطفش زوجك عنك...
شذى بابتسامه: أحـــــــــــاول...
تركي وهو يحط عيونه بعيونها:يسلم والله لي هالعيون...
ماقدرت ترد شذى عليه غير إنها تلف تناظر قدام...والضحكه شاقتها شق....



*****



بالظهر كانت مها مرة خالد ببيت ابو محمد...تبي تقعد مع ام محمد اللي عرفت منها الليله الماضيه كيف إنها ماتطيق البيت بعد شذى...مها كانت تدري إن مريم ماهي قريبه من ام محمد عشان تواسيها وتخفف عليها.....
مها و ام محمد واقفين بالمطبخ يحظرون الغداء لهم...
مها:اقول خالتي وين مريم من جيت ماشفتها؟؟؟...
ام محمد:والله ما أدري عنها يا مها من قمت الصبح ماشفتها...
مها:ليه...طيب وين بناتها؟؟؟...
ام محمد:من أمس عند اهلها...والله إني مشتاقه لهم...من بعدهم هم وشذى البيت ماعاد ينطاق يا بنتي...
مها بخاطرها(من جد ياسخفك يا مريم،هذي حركه تسوينها بخالتي...قلنا عليك حركات... بس هذا مب وقته...لحركاتك)...
مها تبتسم:الله يا خالتي...الصراحه لو تجين تقعدين عندنا كم يوم...صدقينا بنفرح ونتشرف بوجودك...على الأقل تغيرين الجو شوي عليك دامك مكتئبه من جو البيت...
ام محمد بابتسامه:الله يخليك يا مها إنشالله ويرزقك من عنده...بس تدرين البيت هذا كله قايم على راسي وما اقدر اخليه لحظه...
مها:طيب مريم بدالك تمسكه هاليومين...وكل عصريه روحي شوفي البيت وارجعي مره ثانيه ترا الجدار بالجدار يا خاله...
ام محمد:أدري...بس ابو محمد وسعود مارح يخلوني...وانا نفسي بعد ماتطاوعني اترك بيتي...
مها:حتى بيتنا يا خالتي بيتك...ولا قولي إنك ماتبين تجينا؟؟؟....
ام محمد:بالعكس الله العالم إني احب ازوركم...وأرتاح في بيتكم...ومثل ما قلتي الجدار بالجدار ومارح يردني شي بإذن الله إذا بغيت ازوركم....
مها وهي تناظر ام محمد:على راحتك يا خاله مارح اظغط عليك...بس كنت أبي أغير الجو عليك شوي دامك مضايقه...
ام محمد:الله يكتبه في ميزان حسناتك...,ادري عن نيتك وعن طيبة قلبك...بس يا مها خلينا نعجل شوي بالغداء...حتى لا يعصب علينا ابو محمد....
مها:إنشالله...بس بسألك يا خالتي دقت شذى عليكم من تزوجت؟؟؟...
ام محمد بحسره:إيه دقت اليوم الصباح بس القهر إني كنت نايمه؟....لو دريت إنها بتدق ماكان نمت...
مها:زين كان دقيتي عليها لمن قمتي؟؟؟...
ام محمد:قلت لأبو محمد يدق...بس رفض وقال لي لاتزعجينها البنت توها متزوجه خليها تفضى لرجلها شوي...هي مهوب ناقصه دموعك...
مها بابتسامه:وهو صادق يا خالتي...شذى توها عروس خليها تستانس شوي...
ام محمد بحب:بس اشتقت لها موت يا مها أحس إن لي سنه ماشفتها....
مها:ماعليك...هي بتدق عليك اكيد هي مشتاقتلك بعد...ولا تنسين يا خالتي هذي هي سنة الحياة ....أكيد امهاتنا اشتاقوا لنا لمن تزوجنا....وماودهم إننا نترك البيت...بس إيش يسوون الفطره كذا....
أم محمد:وأنتي صادقه...هذي هي الحياة...
مها:يا ام حمد خلينا نعجل بالغداء على قولتك لعمي...عاد لو يعصب ما ادري إيش يسوي فينا....
ام محمد بابتسامه:إي والله وإنتي الصادقه...عاد الشيبان ما يتحملون احد يتأخر عليهم بالغداء...



*****


كان يخطف النظر... يناظر فيها من لحظه للحظه...بدون ماتنتبه...أو تنتبه...ماكانت تسوي شي غير إنها تضحك...بعد ماطلعوا من المطعم...راحوا يتمشون في شارع فرانسوا...وبعدها طلعوا على شارع افينو مونتين...كانت هذي الشوارع مليانه بأرقى دور الأزياء والماركات العالميه... كانت بجد روعه...خاصه المشي فيها على الأقدام...دخل تركي وشذى محل روبرتو كفالي... اللي كان مره عاجب شذى...أكثر من غيره...وشافت فيه فستان قصير سواريه لونه أورانج مطبوعه فيه زهور بيضا...لاحظ تركي إنه عاجبها...
تركي:عاجبك؟؟؟...
شذى وهي رايحه من عند الفستان:حلو...كل اللي هنا معروض حلو...
شذى لمن شافت الفستان عجبها بغت تشتريه...بس كان شوي حامض من ناحية السعر...والفلوس اللي معها ماتكفي...
سحبها تركي من يدها وقال لها:أتوقــــع إنه راح يطلع عليك روعه خاصه....
وما إنتظر ردها...ونادى العامل اللي بالمحل...وأخذ يطلع من نفس الفستان على مقاس شذى...
شذى استحت منه...إنه يشتري لها من أول يوم بالسفر وماتبي تثقل عليه...
شذى بهمس لتركي :تركي ماله داعي تشتريه...خلاص خلنا نطلع...
تركي وهو يناظرها:ليه ماله داعي؟؟؟....الفستان شكله بيطلع عليك مره حلو...
شذى انحرجت من كلامه....قالت له:خلاص بعدين نرجع ناخذه خلنا نطلع...
طنشها تركي...وراح للكاشير وحاسب على الفستان...طلعت شذى من المحل ووقفت برا غند المحل تنتظره يطلع...كانت مره متفشله...شذى بخاطرها(ألحين إيش رح يقول عني... أكيد بيقول استغلاليه...ياربي والله فشله...عاد المصيبه الفستان غالي...وانا من البدايه ماتحملت على طول رحت أبي اشتري...مالت علي زين؟..)...
ولمن طلع تركي من المحل وشاف شذى قدامه ناظرها بابتسامه...وقال لها:لبس العافيه إنشالله...
شذى بخجل:مشكور...بس لايكون كلفت عليك...
تركي:تعبك راحـــه حبيبتي..
شذى هنا لفت على الجهه ثانيه...فخاطرها(من جد احراج)...
تركي:وين تبينا نروح ألحين؟؟؟...
شذى:ما أدري....انا ما أعرف شي هنا...
تركي:وش رايك نروح الشانزاليزيه؟؟؟..
شذى:براحتك...
تركي:نروح نتغدى هناك...ونتمشى العالم هناك شي ثاني...
شذى: كيفك....
تركي:الناس هناك من كل مكان بالعالم...وتلقين هناك مشاهير...أذكر مره من زمان شفنا الفنانه الإيطاليه صوفيل لورين انا واخوياي...
شذى وهي تناظره: رحتوا زين تسلمون عليها؟؟؟...
تركي هنا قعد يضحك...عرف إنها غيوره...طبعا مثله...قال لها:ارتاحي ماسلمنا عليها...بس لمحناها من بعيد...
شذى براحة بال:أشوى....
تركي وهو يناظرها: هي عجوز...من إيش تغارين؟؟؟...
شذى باستغراب تحاول تتصنعه:و مين قال لك إني بغار؟؟؟؟؟....
تركي:على العموم......إمشي خلينا ناخذ تاكسي عشان نروح....

*
*
*

----------


## شوق الربيع

وبعد ما تغدوا...وطلعوا يمشون بالشانزاليزيه...كانت شذى مبهوره بالعالم حولها الناس من كل مكان...عرب غرب...من شرق آسيا...من أفريقيا...من كل مكان...كان شي غير عن المناظر اللي متعوده عليها...المكان عجبها حيـــــــل...كان روعه والحياه فيه ماشيه والحركه مزدحمه...تركي أخذ شذى....ودخلو محل سيفورا الشهير هناك بالعطور...شذى ما كانت تبي تكلف عليه...ماشرت شي حول فيها رفضت...أما هو فراح شرى لها كذا مجموعة عطور(أطقم)
حلوه مدحها له الخبير هناك...
وهم طالعين...شذى بعتب:تركي ليه؟؟؟....أنا قلت لك مهوب لازم...
تركي: هو صح مهوب لازم...بس نفسي أشتري لك......
شذى بابتسامه:بس أنا قلت لك ماله داعي تكلف على عمرك....
تركي:لا تخافين مافيها كلفه...وإذا فيها كلفه لك فأنتي تستاهلين...إحنا كم شذى عندنا...
شذى بحيا:لا عاد تقول كذا...
تركي باستغراب:ليه؟؟؟...
شذى : ما أحب المدح...
تركي:أول مره اشوف مره ماتحب المدح؟؟؟....بس زين قلتي لي...
شذى بنظرة استفسار:ليه؟؟؟...
تركي بابتسامه كلها غرور: عشان أطيح فيك مدح...عاد أنا أستانس لمن اشوف وحده منحرجه...
شذى:يعني هذي متعه عندك؟؟؟؟....
تركي بتفكير:هو تقريبا كذا.....بس هي هوايه أكثر...
شذى ناظرته بضحكه ممزوجه بعتب...وعقدت حواجبها...بعد كذا دفته ومشت...أما هو ضحك وبعد كذا لحقها...

*
*
*

وبعد ما أخذوا وقتهم بالشانزاليزيه...راحوا لساحة شارل ديغول الموجود فيها قوس النصر اللي يضم منحوتات جنااااااان...تمشوا هناك...وبعدها دخلوا لقوس النصر وتفرجوا بالمتحف الموجود داخله...وبعدها طلعوا للسطح فوقه مثل المطل....كان مره حلو تشوف من هناك الشانزاليزيه كلها...والكونكورد....تشوف بعد حدائق التويلري اللي وراها....أما لمن طلوا من الجهه الثانيه فشافوا لاديفانص....
شذى بانبهار وهي تطالع:واااااااااو يا تركي المنظر مره يجنن...
تركي:إيه صح....لمن تشوفين المناظر من فوق بتعجبك...
شذى:ناظر.........الشانزاليزيه تشوفها كلها من هنا...
تركي هنا قرب من شذى...وخطرت بباله فكره شيطانيه...وقالها: ناظري هناك...المنظر مره حلو...
وشذى هي تناظر المحل اللي يأشره لها تركي...وما حست إلا بتركي يبوسها على خدها...
هي هنا ما استوعبت السالفه...وبعدها لفت وهي منحرجه...أما تركي فضحك لمن شاف إحراجها...
شذى باحرااااج:ليه؟؟؟...
تركي يستعبط عليها:وشو ليه؟؟؟...
شذى وهي منحرجه:عاد مو قدام الناس والعالم؟؟؟...
تركي يقرب منها ويقول لها بهس:ترى هنا عادي...بالعكس يحبون هالحركات...
شذى:بس انا ما أحب كذا قدام العالم....والله فشله...
قالها وهم نازلين:لا مو فشيله يا بنت الناس عادي.....
ونزلو....وراحوا بعدها على منطقة الأوبرا...
دخلوا هناك أوبرا غارنييــه اللي كانت مره فخمه وكبيـــره...اعجبهم فيها الطراز الأوروبي المبني عليه هناك....تركي قد راح باريس كذا مره...بس هذي اول مره يجي للأوبرا اللي كانت حيل حلوه....ولمن جا وقت المغرب...
راحوا لمطعم لو قراند....اللي كان عجيب من ناحية طعم الأكل(انصحكم فيه)...
ولمن خلصوا العشا...
طلعوا على اللوفر.......المتحف العالمي اللي يضم الموناليزا...ومنحوتات و لوح...وتحف تاريخيه...وممتلكات الملوك...وفيه بعد الجناح الإسلامي....اللي موجود بقسم(ريشليو) لأن اللوفر مقسم للثلاث أقســـام هي(ريشيلو,دونو،سوللي)....
طلعوا منه وشذى عاجبها المتحف اللي ما تفرجوا فيه كله لأنه مره كبييييير...بس راحوا بعض الأجنحه والأقسام المهمه....وراحوا يشوفون الأشياء اللي يبون يشوفونها...وطلعوا منه على الساعه السابعه مساءً.....
وطلعوا بعدها على طول على الفندق....لأنهم حاسين بالتعب...
شذى:تركي...مابقى مكان مارحنا له...
تركي:لا حبيبتي...باقي أشياء كثيره مارحنا لها...مثل إيفل...الكونكورد...حدائق التويلري..نوتردام...لاديفانص...غابات بولونيا و فانسن....وفرساي.....ملاهي ديزني... وسوق قاليري لافاييت...عجيب هالسوق...إنشالله أوديك له...(وناظر شذى وقعد يستهبل عليها)وباقي بعد مارحنا اهم مكان....
شذى باستغراب:وشو؟؟؟....
تركي:باقي مارحنا الليدو؟؟؟....
شذى وهي تناظره بتساؤل:وشو الليدو؟؟؟.....(مسكينه ماتعرف)...
تركي متحمس:هذا الله يسلمك...ملهى مرقص...رهيب يجونك البنات فيه ما أدري من وين جايين ...
شذى تناظره بقهر....يزيد فيها:ياهم حلوات...مزايين...اللواحد هناك يروح...ويخق عندهم...
شذى ناظرته بقهر بقهر وقالت له:الحمدلله والشكر...من جد مشفوح...منت شايف بنات من قبل...
تركي مسوي بريء:إلا....بس هم غيـــر....
شذى مقهوره:غير بعينك...إذا إنت لهالدرجه معجب بهالمشافيط الماصخات روح لهم...
تركي:وأخليـــك؟؟؟....
شذى من دون ما طالع:قلعتك....
تركي مات ضحك عليها عجيبه....من جد تغار...ومن جد تصدق...
مشت عنه وخلته...
تركي وهو يلحقها...ولمن وصل عندها مسكها من على خصرها...فكت يده...رجع مسكها مره ثانيه.....لاحظ زعلها قال لها:من جد شوشو زعلتي؟؟؟...والله امزح انا قدر على زعلك...
شذى وقفت:لحظه؟....مين شوشو؟؟؟...
تركي:إنتي....
شذى:وع لا تقول لي شوشو...خير مو حلو....أحس كذا كأني رقاصه مصريه...
تركي وهو يضحك على كلامها:هههههههه يعني لا أناديك بشوشو؟؟...
شذى:لأ...الله يخليك.... من جد مو حلو....

ومشى هو وياها فتره بسيطه...وبعدها استقلوا تاكسي لفندق جورج الخامس....



*****



كانت ام بندر وأبو بندر قاعدين يسولفون بالصاله حقت السويت اللي هم ماخذينه بالفندق بالشرقيه كعادة ابو بندر ما يحب يقعد في بيت احد...
أبو بندر:أقول يا بندر...مالك نيه نرجع الرياض؟؟؟....
أم بندر:تو الناس...مالنا أربعة أيام هنا...
أبو بندر:أدري...بس ورانا شغل وأعمال....
أم بندر بضيق:بس يابو بندر إحنا صيف مايصير...لنا نقعد شوي...
أبو بندر:يامره وش فيك؟...أقولك عندي شغل تقولين صيف تدرين شغلنا طول السنه مايوقف...ماله دخل صيف شتا...
أم بندر:بس أنا وعدت بشاير إن إحنا بناخذ لنا شاليه هنا مدة اسبوع...
ابو بندر:مشالله على كيفك توعدين البنت؟؟؟...أقول بلا كلام زايد ترى بكره رحلتنا للرياض فاهمه..وقولي لبشاير خليها تستعد بلا شاليه بلا كلام فاضي...
أم بندر:حرام عليك...البنت نفسها ناخذ شاليه على البحر...ودها بالبحر...
أبو بندر:حرام علي؟؟؟...أقول خليها تمشي أنا قاعد هنا على أعصابي ...الشغل موقف بالرياض...وانا والعيال كلنا هنا....
ام بندر:زين أرسل بندر يروح يكمل الشغل عنكم...وإنت وإحنا معك نقعد هنا أسبوع...
أبو بندر:لا قلبي مارح يرتاح...لازم اكون هناك أنا بعد....
ام بندر:بس بندر رجال كبير إيش طوله...ليه ماينفع...
أبو بندر:ينفع بندر ما قلنا شي...بس هو عضو في مجلس الإدارة...وأنا الرئيس...يعني خلينا نروح كلنا أحســن...
أم بندر وماعاد عندها شي تقوله:إنشالله...
ابو بندر:وبشاير مشالله عليها ما كأن عندها اهل البنت على راحتها...
أم بندر:عادي عند خالتها...ومافيها شي إذا قعدت عندها...
ابو بندر:زين قولي لها خل تستعد...ولا تجيني توجع راسي بالحنه تراني مهوب ناقصها...
أم بندر:إنشالله.....

****



أول ما وصلوا أخذت لها شذى ملابس ودخلت تاخذ لها شاور من التعب ومشاوير اليوم...
وقعد تركي ينتظرها لمن تطلع....
وبعد ماطلعت لقاها تركي وقالها:حمام الهنا إنشالله....
استحت وقالت له:الهنا لك إنشالله...
ولمن دخل تذكر...لا تنام هذي وتخليه(ينتظرها من زمان)...
طلع لها وقالها:لا تنامين قبلي طيب.......
شذى بخجل هزت راسها بالإيجاب من دون ماتجاوب...
ولمن دخل....قعدت تفكر((ياربي والله إحراج......ما أقدر اقعد صاحيه مستحيه موووت...لأنها لو قعدت صاحيه تنتظره تدري إيش رح يصير.......زوتدري إيش يبي تركي..... وهي لو قعدت صاحيه بتصيح من الحيا......فقررت بعد تفكير ومد وجزر....إنها تنام قبل لا يطلع...
تدري إنه بيعصب...بس والله مارح تقدر على الموقف إحرااااااج))...
وبسرعه دخلت الفراش تنام قبل لا يطلع...
ولمن طلع وشافها وهو واثق 100% إنها صاحيه....بس إنصدم لمن شافها نايمه...
قال تركي:ياربي مع هالبنت....وش أسوي؟؟....بس مردك لي شذى...



*****

وقت العشا...
كان محمد بغرفته يلبس يبي يطلع..معزوم عند واحد من أخوياه...
محمد:يالله مريم..تآمرين على شي؟؟؟...
مريم:لا أبد سلامتك...بس لا تتأخر...
محمد:خير إنشالله..
وكان محمد على وشك الخروج من الغرفه إلا تذكر ورجع لمريم...
مريم:وش فيك رجعت؟؟؟...
محمد:تذكرت بغيت أقولك ليش ماتنزلين تقعدين مع إمي شوي من بعد العرس ماعاد شفتك تقعدين معها؟؟؟....
مريم تتعذر:مافيه وقت...وبعدين ماجات فرصه كله مطيحه هي ببيت خالد...
محمد:اليوم شفتها قاعده لوحدها...مايصير يا مريم تخلين أمي كذا لوحدها...عيب عليك...
مريم:طيب محمد لا تزعل...خلاص بروح اقعد معها...
محمد وهو يخز النظر فيها:ولا تقولين لها شي يضايقها أو يزعلها...
مريم:ليه تقولي كذا؟؟؟....أنا ما عمري سويت شي يضايقها...
محمد:لااااا مبين ماسويتي شي يضايقها...وبعدين ليش الإعتزال هنا لوحدك بالغرفه؟؟؟...
مريم:زي ما إنت حضرتك معتزل على قولتك...
سكت محمد وماعرف إيش يرد عليها...بس قالها:أنا مالك دخل فيني....
وبعدها طلع من الغرفه...قعدت مريم تفكر(حلوه ذي يبيني أنزل اقعد مع امه...وهو يهزأ عشان كذا...وهو بحضرة جنابه مالنا دخل فيه...لأ يا محمد أنت غلطان ولي دخل فيك)...

وبعدها نزل محمد وهو طالع إلتقى مع أخوه سعود عند الباب الخارجي للبيت...سعود كان داخل...ومحمد طالع...
سعود بابتسامه وهو يدخل مفاتيح السيارة بجيبه:هلا والله بأبو ريم؟؟؟...
محمد:هلا فيك...
سعود:وش ذي الدنيا...ببيت واحد ومانلتقي إلا بصدفه...مايصير يامحمد...ماصرت تقعد معنا هاليومين وش الطاري؟؟؟...
محمد:الدنيــــــا يا سعود...وبعدين حتى إنت لا عاد تنشاف ولا تنسمع...
سعود وهو يرفع حاجب وينزل حاجب:هذا من كثر ما تسأل عني...
محمد:حصل خير...
سعود عرف إن محمد مستعجل يبي يطلع:أبوك يا التصريف...ياللا أجل مع السلامه...
محمد يضحك:هههههههه لا والله مو قصدي تصريفه...بس مستعجل...
سعود:خلاص لا تحاول ترقعها...
محمد يضحك:وش ارقع؟؟؟....انت مهبول قالوا لك خياط؟؟؟....
سعود:ما اقدر أرد عليك... اخوي الكبير....
محمد:أجل يالله في امان الله....
سعود:باااااااااااااااااي....
ويطلع محمد...أما سعود فكان دااايخ ويدور الفراش مانام زين اليوم اللي قبله...

*****

طبعا بشاير كانت مطيحه في بيت عبير خالتها...وبهذي السهره كانت فاطمه وبنتها نوف سهرانين عند عبير بعد...
كانت السهره مره حلوه...خاصه إن فاطمه لمن تبعد عن عايشه تخف حركاتها شوي بس ابو طبيع ما يجوز عن طبعه...
بشاير وهي متربعه فوق الكنب:الله لا يوريكم الطلعه اللي طلعتها مع متعب تضيق الصدر..
فاطمه بابتسامه:ليـــه هو إيش سوى؟؟؟...
بشاير وهي تأشر بيدها:قولي من هو الخبل اللي يطلع معه هو وبنته ومرته...حشى ضبان ما يبون ينزلون من السيارة ومصكرين نوافذ السيارة عليهم...وماسكينها خط على الكورنيش رايحين جايين...رايحيين جايين...طفشوني الله يطفشهم...والمشكله إنهم مستانسين كذا...أبد والله لو إنهم على شواطئ البرازيل...
عبير وهي تضحك:ههههههه طيب ليش؟؟؟....
بشاير تقلد سارا:يقولون رطوبه ما يتحملون...
عبير:يااااااااااااااي ياللي مايتحملون...عادي هذا إحنا متحملينها كل سنه ماقلنا شي...
بشاير وهي تضحك:يقولون إنكم كائنات برمائيه...يعني متعودين....
الكل ضحك إلا عبير...
عبير وهي متخصره:لا ياعيوني مب إحنا الكائنات البرمائيه...هذا لأنكم ضبان ماتحملون الماي...
بشاير وهي تضحك:هههههههه ليش عصبتي وبعدين هذا كلامهم مهوب كلامي...أدري إنهم ضبان...بس مره ثانيه لا تجمعيني معهم....
فاطمه:طيب ليش ما رحتوا مجمعات تجاريه...مطاعم...ملاهي مغلقه شي كذا مادام ماتبون الرطوبه...
بشاير بقلة حيله:قلت لهم....بس يقولون زهقوا منها بالرياض...وهنا يبون شي جديد...يعني يبون البحر...
نوف وهي رافعه حواجبها تبي تقهر بشاير:أحسن هذي حوبتي...
بشاير:اها عشان كذا خربت الطلعه...عينك فيها...
فاطمه:اسم الله على بنتي...بنتي عينها بارده...
عبير وهي تضحك:فاتك امس يا بشاير نص عمرك...
بشاير بحماس:ليه؟؟؟....
عبير وهي تضحك:أمك وعمتك حصه قعدوا يتهاوشون عندي أمس ولا قدرنا نسكتهم...
نوف تضحك:ههههههههههه هوشة عجايز على مستوى....خطيره...
بشاير معصبه:هيه إنتي ترا ما أسمحلك تقولين عن أمي عجوز...أمك هي اللي عجوز..
فاطمه ماعلقت بشي غير بابتسامه لأن امها هي وبشاير وحده...ماتقدر ترد....
عبير:خليني اكملك السالفه هم يتهاوشون وإحنا فاقعين ضحك عليهم...بس ما قعدنا ربع ساعه إلا رجعوا عادي مثل أول....
بشاير وهي تضحك:أصلا هم دايم كذا....لا تهتمين...
فاطمه:أقـــول عبير....ماودك تعشينا؟؟؟.....
بشاير تكذب:لا حبيبتي...هنا في هالبيت لازم تتعودين على الجوع...بخل والعياذ بالله...
عبير وهي فاتحه عيونها على الآخر:بخل في عينك يا الكذابه...بس يا فاطمه العشى طلبته من المطعم وللحين ماجاء...
بشاير:وش رح تجيبين لنا يا حسره...أكيد فول وتميس...
الكل ضحك لمن قالت بشاير كذا....استحقرتها عبير وقالت لفاطمه:مأكولات بحريه طلبت ...والفول خليه بلعض الناس...شكلهم ما يأكلون ضيوفهم إلا هو...
بشاير بجديه تتكلم:بس انا ما أحب المأكولات البحريه...
عبير:من جد فقر....لا تخافين طلبت لك دجاج...بس يكون في علمك المأكولات البحريه أغلى شي....
نوف بفرح:الصرااااحه انا اموت على المأكولات البحريه....

*****
بالصباح الباريسي...والشمس الفرنسيه المشرقه هناك على مدينة الجمال والعطور والحب...
قامت شذى على الساعه ثمان الصباح...طبعا تركي باقي ماقام....
قامت وصلت الفجر...مع إنها متاخره بالصلاه بس ماقمت على وقتها....
قعدت تفكر....تقوم تركي ولا لأ؟؟؟....
أكيد لو ما قومته بيحذفها من الدريشه من كثر ماهو معصب عليها...
بالأخير قومته....وعرفت مابيصير شي الصبح؟...
شذى تقومه بهدوء:تركي....تركي قوم...خلاص الشمس طلعت(حست إنها سخيفه.وشو الشمس طلعت؟؟وراه مدرسه هو؟؟)...
قام تركي بسرعه(نومه خفيف)....ولمن شاف شذى استغرب تقومه(ترقع سالفة أمس)...
شذى بابتسامه:صباح الورد...
تركي:صباح السكر....غريبه إيش عندك مقومتني الصباح؟؟؟....
شذى:أبد ما فيه شي....بس إنت قوم صل الفجر...
تركي وهو يحط يده هلى راسه:أوووه راحت علي نومه....
شذى وهي رايحه للصاله:قوم صل.....وتعال إفطر...أنا طالبه لنا فطور...
تركي وهو يقوم من على السرير:ماتبين نطلع نفطر؟؟؟؟....
شذى:لأ مهوب لازم........نفطر هنا بعدين نطلع.....
تركي: براحتك.....


*****

----------


## شوق الربيع

عايشه كانت قاعده تجهز أغراضهم عشان بيرجعون للرياض هي وبندر وعيالها الأولاد الإثنين واللي ماعندها غيرهم فارس 18 سنه وفواز14 سنه...
فارس كان طالع مع عمه متعب...أما فواز قاعد مع أمه...
فواز:يمه خلينا نقعد شوي بعد هنا بالشرقيه...
عايشه:لأ خلاص ما نقدر جدك يقول لازم نرجع للرياض...عشان عندهم شغل...
فواز بتأفف:اوفففففففف دايم شغل مايصير يعني مارح نسافر هالسنه؟؟؟...
عايشه بابتسامه:لأ... رح نسافر... بس مهوب ألحين...بنروح بعد شهر تقريبا أسبانيا...
فواز:أسبانيا....بس قد رحنا لها من زمان...خلينا نغير...
عايشه:كيفكم وين تبون تروحون انا معكم...
فواز:طيب بنسافر كلنا قروب....ولا لوحدنا...
عايشه:ما أدري والله أبوك قال هالسنه يمكن لوحدنا...
...:لأ هالسنه كلنا بنروح قروب واحد...
عايشه اخترعت لمن سمعت الصوت ولفت وراها على طول...
عايشه:بسم الله...بندر متى دخلت؟؟؟....
بندر:توني هاللحين....
فواز:صدق يباه بنسافر قروب مع اعمامي؟؟؟....
بندر:إيـــه....وبنروح يمكن أسبانيا وبعدها مصر...
فواز مستانس:الله وناسه....
بندر:جهزي الأغراض بسرعه يا عايشه رحلتنا بعد صلاة العشا...
عايشه:إنشالله....بس كلنا رحله وحده...ولا إحنا لوحدنا...
بندر:لأ إحنا وامي وابوي وبشاير وعمتي حصه برحله وحده...أما متعب ومرته بيلحقونا بكره...
طلعوا تركي وشذى...على الساعه عشره الصباح....
كان لابس تركي بنطلون زيتي مع قميص بيج ...كان شكله جرح مره حلو...
أما شذى فكانت لابسه تنوره لونها عنابي مع بلوزه سوداء مره ضيقه...فوقها جاكيت طقم مع التنورة لونه عنابي يربط بشريطه من على الخصر...ولبست شيله سوداء...شكلها كان حلو وطبعا مثل اليوم اللي قبله ماحطت مكياج....

كانت مستانسه مره...وتركي بعد مستانس لمن يشوف شذى كذا سعيده...
أول شي طلعوا على سوق(القاليري لافاييت) اللي كان متكون من سبع طوابق كان سوق روعه مررره حلو....تمشوا فيه وقعدوا للساعه وحده الظهر...كان تركي يرفع ظغط شذى كل شوي يقط كلام عليها وهي مره مستحيه...مره ترد....و مره تنطش...مره تزعل.... ومره تضحك (هبل فيها)...
بعدها راحوا مثل المسجد الصغير كان شوي بعيد عن المركز...صلوا فيه الظهر...وبعدها طلعوا يتغدون...أختار تركي مطعم (مكسيم) يتغدون فيه...هو صدق غالي...بس أكلهم لذيذ...
ولمن راحوا يتغدون...كان شذى مالها نفس تاكل...ودها تدق على أمها تكلمها...
وهم على الأكل...لاحظ تركي إن شذى ماتاكل...
تركي:شذى...وش فيك ماتاكلين؟؟؟....لا يكون زعلانه عشان يوم إحنا بالسوق...
شذى:لا بس ودي أكلم أمي...(وبعدين تذكرت) بليز تركي مره ثانيه لا تحرجني كذا والله أستحي أتفشل...أنحرج...ما أحب...شوف لمن كنا نمشي الناس كانت كل شوي تناظر فينا...
تركي بثقه: مهوب مصدقين إن تركي بينهم...وعندهم هنا...مساكين خليهم يفرحون..
شذى وهي تضحك:ترى مشكلة الثقه الزايده....
تركي:أنا ماتعني لي مشكله...... يمكن إنتي تعانين لأنك فاقده الثقه...
شذى بغرور:أنا فاقده الثقه؟؟؟...... لا ارتاح يا قلبي أنا واثقه...وبزياده بعد....
تركي وهو يناظرها بفرح: عيدي اللي قلتيه...
شذى من غير ماتهتم: أقولك أنا واثقه....وبزياده...
تركي وهو كأنه مهوب مصدق: مو كأنك قلتي لي يا قلبي؟؟؟....ولا أنا غلطان...أو اتوهم...
شذى انحرجت من تركي:إنت لا تصدق...ترى خطأ مطبعي...
تركي:إنت ليــــه كذا مهوب رومانسيه؟؟؟.... شوفي أنا يا حليلي اللي ما كنت أعرف شي بالرومانسيه...ألحين صاير شي...
شذى تناظره بنص عين: إنت ألحين رومانسي؟؟؟.....
تركي: إيه.... أنا أشوف نفسي قمة الرومانسيه بعد....
شذى وهي تضحك:ههههههههههه القمه بعد...والله إنك خطير أجل.....
تركي وهو يناظر يمين ويسار وبعدين يطالع لها: تبين أثبت لك رومانسيتي؟؟؟....
شذى تعرف تركي متهور بيسوي أي شي: لاااااا مصدقتك...ماله داعي الإثباتات....
تركي:لا خليني أثبت لك....
شذى وهي تقوم:لا واللي يرحم لي والديك....
تركي:زين تعالي كلي.....
شذى:الحمدلله مالي نفس...بروح أكلم أمي...
وراحت شذى تكلم أمهـا....
شذى:الو......
أم محمد:ألـــو....
شذى بفرح:هلا يمه شخبارك؟؟......
وكلمت شذى أمها حوالي نص ساعه...تطمنها على نفسها وتسأل عن الباقي...
أستغل تركي الوقت وكلم هو بعد أمه وأبوه....اللي قالوا له عن رحلتهم للرياض...
*
*
*
*
*
.....حلوه باريـس من فوق يا تركي...
تركي:وإنتي الأحلى....
شذى وهي فوق برج إيفل مع تركي اللي طلعوا من المطعم وراحوا لـــه...كان شذى نفسها فيه...وتحلم دايم إنها تروح له.....وتحقق حلمها بالأخير...وبعد ماقعدوا فوق نص ساعه نزلوا وراحوا يركبـــون جوله في نهر السين بالقارب...كانت قصيره نوعا ما بس حلوه...ما كلوا شي فيها لأنهم شبعانين...بس أخذوا لهم عصير وأشياء خفيفه...
*
*
*
*
بعدها راحوا لغابة بولونيا...
وتمشوا فيها كانت مره روعه...فيها بحيرات وفيها جولات بالقوارب...بس ما ركبوها لأنهم كانو توهم راكبين بالنهر...وكانت حولها مثل المقاهي قعدوا فيها وأخذو لهم قهوه وبعدها لمن قربت الشمس تغرب طلعوا منها......واستقلوا تاكسي ينزلهم في بداية شارع رو فوبور سان اونوريه....
كانوا الإثنين مستانسين وسعيدين...كان الشارع فخم وحلو وما عليه كلام...وكان قريب من الفندق اللي هم ماخذينه...
يتمشون فيه على الأقدام لأنه هناك المشي حلو مره....
تركي:شوشو...تبين تشترين شي من هنا؟؟...
شذى بعصبيه:تركي.....لا تقولي شوشو...تدري ما احب هالإسم...
تركي:أدلعك انا الحين أنتي ووجهك؟؟؟...
شذى بضيق:لا تدلعني ....قولي شذى...



*****

أم محمد:لا يا محمد مايصير هذا أبوك...مايصلح تقطع فيه كذا؟؟؟...
محمد:يمه إنتي تعرفين ابوي هو اللي بعدني مهوب أنا؟؟؟؟....وهو اللي قاطعني...
أم محمد:حتى ولو هذا أبوك...اكثر الناس اللي لهم فضل عليك...ومهما يسوي المفروض ماتقطع فيه كذا...وبعدين هو مثل ماتعرف يعزك بالحيل...ودايم يطلب رايك...وأنت ذراعه اليمنى اللي مايستغنى عنها...إنت تقدر يا محمد تستغني عن ذراعك؟؟...
محمد عرف قصد امه:لأ يا يمه بس ابوي...
قاطعته ام محمد:بلا بس...تعرف أبوك وطبعه شديد على نفسه قبل لا يصير شديد علينا...و صدقيني هو يفتقدك مره...وإذا على سالفة زواج شذى بتركي وقطاعتك لأبوك عشان هذا السبب...السبب انتهى...وقضينا اختك تزوجت من تركي ولا عاد باليد حيله...
محمد مقتنع بكلام امه:وأنتي صادقه يا يمه...حتى انا والله إني مشتاق لأبوي أكثر مما هو مشتاق لي...وإذا هو محتاجني مره...فأنا محتاجه الف مره...
ام محمد:مشالله عليك يا محمد...خلاص انتظر الفرصه المناسبه عشان تستسمح من ابوك...
محمد:اللي قلتيه يصير يا ام محمد...إحنا كم أم محمد عندنا...
ام محمد وهي تدعي:الله يخليك يا محمد لي...ولبناتك....ولكل اللي يحبونك...
كانت ام محمد شايفه إن علاقة محمد بأبوه لازم ترجع مهما كان خاصه إن محمد ذراع ابوه اليمنى واللي مايسوي شي إلا باستشارته...وابو محمد سند لمحمد في هذي الدنيا...وانتظرت الوقت المناسب عشان تكلم فيه محمد إنه يروح يعتذر لأبوه...توقعت إن محمد سهل على طول بيوفقها على رايها...وصحيح هذا هو اللي حصل...

*****

طول ماهم يتمشون كان تركي يغني لشذى...وهي كانت مستحيه منها بالحيل...
تركي يغني:شاغلتنـــا...لاحقتنــــا....أحرجتنـــا(تناظر فيه شذى)
تركي يكمل:وإحنـــا تونا ما حكينـــا....شاغلتنــا..لاحقتنا...وأحرجتنا...وإحنا تونا ماحكينا...
شذى من الحيا ماتت من الضحك...
تركي يغني ويكمل الأغنيه:حبيت أقول وأبعد الخوف بكلامي...جيت أطمنها وأحسسها بغرامي...قاطعتني...وهمست همس النسيم..أرجوك...ابعد ابعد ترى في الجو غيم(يدقها بأصابعه على خصرها)...
هي صرخت وبعدت عنه...
تركي:تونا نقول همس النسيم....هذا همس النسيم؟؟...وبعدين عيب عليك تصرخين وإحنا بالشارع شوفي الناس يطالعون فينا....
وتلفتت شذى وصدق شافت مجموعه يناظرون فيها باستغراب...
شذى مفتشله:والله آسفه....بس لاتقعد تنغز فيني كذا...
تركي:أوكيـــه...تعالي زين...
شذى:إيش تبي؟؟؟...
تركي بضيق:طيب قربي...
شذى:بس لا تسوي لي شي...
تركي:لا مارح أسوي فيك شي...أخلصي علي...
قربت شذى منه...ومسكها مع يدها وصايرين يمشون....كان بينهم هدوء ماحد يتكلم...
بدت شذى تغني بصوت هادي: عيشالك أحلى سنين...في العمر ياضي العين...وبقلبي ياغالي حنين وغرام....من أول يوم بهواك.... كان حلمي أكون وياك...لو يوم من عمري معاك وكتير وأنا بتمناك يا حبيب القلب واستناك....(فكت يدها من تركي وتأبطت ذراعه وسندت راسها على كتفه)....(ظلت تكمل الأغنيه وتركي ميت عليها)قربني حبيبي كمان...أنا شوقي إليك ولهان...نلاقي الدنيا حنان..نسيني معاك كل الأحزان...عشقاك وأنا مهما أقول...أنا روحي معك على طول.......أنا قلبي كتير مشغول يا حبيبي العمر بقالي زمــان....عيشالك....
تركي وبيموت عليها:إيش هذي شوشو...خلاص ذوبتيني بهالصوت..
شذى ماتت من الحيا:مشكور...بس كم مره اقولك تركي لا تقولي شوشو...
تركي يقهرها:بس عاجبني...
شذى:عاجبك هاه؟؟؟.....إنت تقـول كذا تبي....
قطع عليها كلامها بنت عمرها تقريبا17سنه واقفه قدامهم...وعيونها مليانه دموع شكلها كانت ميته من الصياح...كانت البنت بيضا وشعرها ناعم مفتوح إلى كتفها...ولابسه ميني جوب جينز...مع بلوزه كت وردي...
شذى ناظرت تركي اللي كان مستغرب....
البنت: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
استغرب تركي طلعت البنت عربيه...
تركي:وعليكم السلام هلا والله...
البنت:إنتوا خلجيين...
تركي اهتم زيادة بالبنت:إي نعم...سعوديين...بغيتي شي...
(شذى هنا ساكته ماخذه موقف المتفرج)
هنا البنت ماتت صياح...شذى وتركي استغربوا...وش فيها البنت كذا تبكي...
شذى تتدخل:وش فيك حبيبتي كذا تصيحين؟؟؟...
تركي يناظر شذى مستغرب...وشذى بعد تناظره باستغراب...
انتظروا البنت تهدى شوي وبعدين يسألون وش فيها...
وبعد فترة مرت عليهم قصيره حسوا إنها دهر هدت البنت...وناظرت تركي وقالت:تكفى لا تخليني وتروح...أنا هنا ضايعه...وما أدري وين هلي...أنا سعوديه مثلكم...
تركي:طيب اهدي ألحين...إنتي من متى ضايعه من أهلك؟؟؟..
البنت:من بعد الغداء....ضعت منهم...
تركي:طيب أبوك كم رقم جواله؟؟؟....
البنت:أبوي مو موجود هنا بفرنسا؟؟؟...
تركي:طيب إنتي جايه مع مين؟؟...
البنت:مع ماما وأخواتي الكبار....
شذى:بحالكم؟؟؟....
البنت وهي تناظر شذى:إيه..لنا هنا أسبوع...
استغرب تركي منها...وسألها:إنتي إيش اسمك؟؟؟...
البنت:لينا...
تركي:زين امشي معنا....
ومشت هي مع شذى وتركي...لأنه ماقدروا يخلونها لأن في مجموعة من الشباب الأجنبي هناك حاولوا يتحرشون فيها وهي خايفه...
شذى كانت مقهورة منها...كيف تطلع بهاللبس...وكيف يسافرون لوحدهم...ما كانت مصدقه إنه فيه عائله سعوديه كذا...

راحوا للفندق والبنت معهم...وطول ماهم في الطريق حاول تركي يتصل بجوالات أمها...وأخواتها...بس محد يرد عليه...


*****

----------


## النغم انيني

روعه القصة خيووووه 

بكرا نزلي جزئين او ثلاثة شويه وااحد

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجزء السادس


اقلعت من مطار الملك فهد بالشرقيه رحلة ابو بندر وأهله...راجعين لديارهم الرياض(ياحبي للرياض)...طبعا بشاير حاولت بأهلها إنهم بس لو يقعدون يومين زيادة رفضوا...وعلى طول وبدون نقاش خذوها من بيت خالتها عبير....وسافروا...انقهرت...ما امداها تمشى بالشرقيه زين...أما رحلة فاطمه وزوجها ناصر مع عيالهم فكانت الساعه وحده الليل... يعني هي معهم بنفس اليوم بس الفرق ساعات بسيطه...


بعد ما ردت أم البنت يمكن بساعتين...كلمها تركي وسألها عن بنتها...وأعطى لينا الجوال عشان تكلم أمها...وبعد تقريبا بنص ساعه...جات الأم اللي تعريبا عمرها في أواخر الأربعينات ومعها وحده من بناتها الكبار اللي شكلها في منتصف العشرينات...وأخذوا بنتهم مع اعتذارهم وشكرهم الشديد لتركي وشذى...
عرف تركي لمن جات الأم تاخذ البنت...إن الام من أصل لبناني متزوجه سعودي...وعشان كذا كان فيه حريه للعائله...لأن الأم لبنانيه

بعد ماطلعوا كانت شذى مقهورة من تركي...ومعصبه منه...ما كأنها موجوده...
دخل تركي الحمام ياخذ له شاور...أما شذى فقعدت برا تنتظره هو عشان تتفاهم معاه كيف يصير كذا وهي موجوده...المفروض لمن عرف إنهم حريم خلاها هي اللي تتفاهم معاهم...مش هو...
تركي بعد ما طلع من الحمام شاف شذى صاحيه فرح واستغرب بنفس اللحظه....لأنه توقع إنها تدخل تنام قبله كالعاده...

تركي وهو رايح يجلس جنبها ويبتسم: شذى صاحيه تنتظرني؟؟؟...لا غريبه أكيد اليوم فيه شي..
تذكرت أو استوعبت شذى السالفه...حقدت على عمرها إنها قعدت صاحيه...
شذى مرتبكه:لاااا...بس كنت...بأقولك عن هذي لينا...وين أبوها....
تركي وهو يبتسم لها: أقول خلينا من لينا ألحين واهلها...يا هلا والله بشذى...
شذى خلاص متفشله ومنحرجه موووووووت...
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
قام تركي هالمره قبل شذى....
تركي يقوم شذى عشان تصلي:شذى قومي..شذى قومي...يالله حبيبتي..
لمن قامت شذى...كانت موت مستحيه من تركي...راح تسبحت وصلت...
وتركي بعد...
لمن خلصت لقت تركي طالب فطور من الفندق...
أفطروا ولبسوا وطلعوا يتمشون....



*****

كان مهوب عارف من وين يبتدي....كان يحس نفسه صغير قدام أبوه...وهو ما قوى شخصيته...وعلمه الأصول إلا أبوه...كان جالس قباله ولا هو داري من وين يبتدي...بس في النهايه أطلق العنان...لقلبه قبل لسانه يتكلم يقول اللي بخاطره من دون ترتيب...يعبر عن مكنون قلبه...
محمد وهو يناظر الأرض:من جد يا يباه...ما أدري من وين أبتدي؟؟؟...أدري إني صغير قدامك...أحس إني ما استاهل إنه ينادونك بأبو محمد....سامحني يا يباه إذا أخطيت في حقك...أنا مارح أتكلم عن الأسباب التافهه اللي خلتني أبعد عنك...بتستغرب أقول تافهه... بس من جد يا يباه....مافي سبب في العالم يخليني اطلع عن رايك...وشورك...صدقني يباه عمري...ماحسيت بالالم كثر لمن اشوفك تصد عني...يباه إنت مثلي بالحياه...صدق إني ابو الحين...بس انا رح اظل طول عمري اتعلم منك....يباه سامحني(وبدت عيونه تغرورق بالدموع)تكفى والله إني أحس إني ولا شي...من دونك...أنقهر لمن اشوفك تقعد تسولف وتضحك مع اخواني وانا لأ....
أبو محمد بصرامه:محمد...إرفع راسك...
محمد وهو يرفع راسه:سم يبه...
أبو محمد...ماقدر غير إنه يرجع يسامح ولده اللي ماله غنى عنه...بغى يأدبه بس حس إنه من جد خلاص عرف وفهم كبر غلطته...فرد عليه وقال:لا تبكي يا محمد...أنت رجال...
وما دامك عرفت غلطتك...خلاص أنا مسامحك...
محمد بفرح وهلت دموعه:الله لا يحرمني منك يابو محمد...صدق إن قلبك كبير...
أبو محمد:الواحد ماله غنى عن بيته وأهل بيته...بس أنا ما دامني قربتك لي... مهوب معناته إنك تجادلني في كل صغيره وكبيره....
محمد: خلاص يابو محمد....مالي دخل إلا في الشي اللي ترضى لي أتدخل فيه... بس أهم شي رضاك علي بهالعالم كله...
وقام محمد...وراح حب فوق راس أبوه...ونزل حب يدينه الثنتين ويطلب منه إنه يسامحه لأنه من جد....حس بالفراغ والتهميش لمن بعد عن أبوه...


*****

بالعصر بالرياض...
راحت ام بندر وحصه مع ابو بندر لزيارة اخوه ابو عبد الكريم(ابو عايشه وسلمى) ابو عبد الكريم ماحضر زواج تركي لأنه مشلول وقاعد على كرسي متحرك...وهو أخو ابو بندر الكبير...طيب و مسالم...ماعنده من العيال إلا ثلاثه هم...
عايشه...زوجة بندر...
وبعدين عبدالكريم...يشتغل بالسفارة السعوديه اللي بالأردن وعايش مع زوجته هناك...
وبعده سلمى...تدرس بالأردن...عند أخوهـا...
وهذا ابو عبدالكريم هو اللي ربى سارا مرة متعب عنده لمن ماتوا امها وأبوها وهي باقي طفله ما تدرك شي من هالدنيا...غير إن خالها ابوعبدالكريم...هو أبوها...وزوجته امها...

وام عبدالكريم إنسانه طيبه متفانيه في إسعاد اولادها...وتحب الجمعات...والأهل وكان ودها تحضر زواج تركي...بس ما كان قلبها يطاوعها تترك ابو عبد الكريم شريك حياتها... ما تنكر إنها كان ودها تركي يتزوج بنتها سلمى...بس هذا المكتوب وماحد يمشي على غير إرادة الله...وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم...

راح ابو بندر اللي يزور اخوه تقريبا...شبه يومي...وأخذ يحكي له عن العرس ويحسسه بأهميته...ويسأل عنه...


*****


حصه:ياليتك كنتي موجودة يا ام عبدالكريم...والله إنه عرس ياخذ العقل...
ام بندر:والله إن إحنا تمنينا وجودك...
ام عبد الكريم بابتسامه:والله حتى انا تمنيت إني رحت...بس تدرون ابو عبدالكريم روحته صعبه...وصعبه إني اروح من دونه...
ام بندر:إي صح صعبه والله تتركين رجلك وراك...بس إنشالله نعوضك بالحفله...
ام عبدالكريم:ليـــه بتسوون حفله لتركي هنا بالرياض؟؟؟..
ام بندر:إي اكيد...تعرفين كثير من أهلنا ماحضروا....وبعدين نبي نحتفل بولدنا على طريقتنا...
ام عبدالكريم بابتسامه:إنشالله اجل اكون اول الحضور...
ام بندر:أكيد هذا مافيه كلام...
حصه تسأل ام عبدالكريم:في احد في المجلس غير ابو بندر وابو عبدالكريم...
ام عبدالكريم:لأ....ليه تبين تروحين عندهم؟؟؟....
حصه وهي قايمه:إي ابي اسلم على اخوي ابو عبد الكريم...
ام عبدالكريم:هاه ما قلتي لي يا ام بندر وش ريك بحرمة ولدك؟؟؟...
ام بندر:والله شكلها راعية خيــر....
وقعدت تسولف لها عن اللي صار بالعرس وتوصف لها...وتعرفون عاد هالسوالف عند الحريم...


*****

كانت مريم ومها وام محمد قاعدين بالصاله في بيت ابو محمد يسولفون...
مها:وينك يا مريم...لا عاد بينتي....وين اختفيتي؟؟؟...
مريم ببرود:هذا من كثر ما تسألين عني....
مها:والله إني دايم أسأل عنك....بس إنتي اللي ما تسألين....
مريم:واااااااااااضح إنك تسألين عني...ماله داعي تقولين....
ام محمد تتدخل:مريم...والله دايم مها تسأل عنك...ودايم توصيني اسلم عليك بس انسى ما أقولك....
مريم بعصبيه:إنتي ليه يا خالتي دايم تدافعين عن مها...ووواقفه بصفها ولا ترضين بالغلط عليها...ليـــــــه؟؟؟...كل هذا لأنها من أقاربكم...وانا من برى...وهي مرة ولدك المفضله....
ام محمد مستغربه:إيش هالكلام يا مريم؟؟؟....كلكم سوا عندي....
مريم وهي معقده حواجبها:واااااااااااااضح ماله داعي تقولين...انا اشوف واسمع...دايم محد عندك مثل مها...مع إنه انا اللي ساكنه عندك بنفس البيت...ولا تحبيني كثر ما تحبينها...
مها: مريم.......إيش هالكلام؟؟؟....خالتي دايم تمدح فينا كلنا وما أشوفها مره جابت سيرتك بالشين...
ام محمد:لحظه يا مها؟؟...مريم حرام عليك...أنا عمري ما فاضلت بينكم عشان إن مها من قرايبنا...وإنتي لأ....بالعكس أحس كأنك مثل بنتي شذى...والله إني اعزك من معزة محمد ولدي...وكل وحده فيكم لها وصايفها اللي تحليها...
مريم بعصبيه:المشكله يا خالتي...إن كلامك غير تصرفاتك...اصلا امبين إنك تحبينها أكثر....
مها انقهرت إن مريم يعلى صوتها على ام محمد فردت على مريم وقالت: مريم تراك مصختيها...بس كفايه...إذا انتي تبينها من جد تحبك....احترميها...قدريها...اقعدي معها شوي...مو كل كل شوي صاكه على نفسك حجرتك...ولا تقعدين معها ولا حتى تسولفين...
مريم بصوت عالي:إنتي السوسه...إنتي اللي تحرضينها علي...اعرفك شغلك من تحت لتحت....
مها:زودتيها يا مريم...شكلك من قعدتي معنا براسك هوشه....من جد ما ألوم شذى لمن كل يوم وأنتي بهوشه معها...إذا بتقعدين معنا كذا هواش رجـــاءً لا تقعدين...
بققت مريم عيونها:تطرديني يا مها؟؟؟....وإنتي ببيتي...
مها ببرود تبي تقهرها:والله أنا ببيت عمي ابو محمد...مهوب في بيتك...اصلا لو ذا بيتك ما طبيته...
قامت مريم وقالت بصوت عالي وعصبيه زايده:مالت عليك....باقوم اصلا انا قاعده مجامله لخالتي...بس ما دامكم تبون تصرفوني وتبون الفكه مني...انا بعد أبي الفكه منكم...
وطلعت بسرعه وما سمعت ام محمد وهي تطلبها تقعد وتقصر الشر....
مها:خليها تذلف يا خالتي...من قعدت وهي تتحركش وتبي هوشه...واللي ما يحترمك وإنتي موجوده...مايستاهل يشاركك مجلسك....


******

رجعوا بالليل حوالي الساعه ثمان شذى مره مبسوطه وفرحانه...وتركي مستانس بعد...
ما بقى مكان ماراحوا له...
راحـــوا لاديفانص...
وراحوا مونمارت أحلى منطقه باريسيه...
وراحو متحف نوتردام...
وراحوا بعد ملاهي اكوا بولفار...ملاهي مائيه مررررررره رووعه...
كانت طلعتهم اليوم مرررره ممتعه...
وأول ما وصلوا حطوا راسهم على المخده وراحوا بسابع نومه....

*****



قامت شذى الصباح...إلا ماتلقى تركي موجود اخترعت...دورت عليه مالقته...انتظرت ساعه إلا يجي وهي حاسه إنها سنه...أول مادخل كان وجه تركي متغير...
شذى مخترعه:تركي وين كنت؟؟...خرعتني عليك...
وتركي يناظرها بنظره عرفت منها إنه معصب ولا هو طايق كلمه من أحد...
أول ما جا قعد على الكنب وهو حاس إنه مخنوق...وقعدت شذى على الكنبه اللي قريبه منه...وهي تناظر فيه مخترعه ماتدري وش صاير فيه...أمس كان حلو وش حليله...وش اللي غير وقلب حاله كذا....
شذى بصوت هادي:تركي وش فيك؟؟...تراني من جد مرعوبه صاير لك شي؟؟؟...
تركي من غير ما يناظرها:ياليت أنا اللي فيني يا شذى...
انقبض قلبها لمن قال كذا...وقالت وهي تحاول تجمع كلام:ليه أحد صاير له شي...
تركي يتكلم وهو متضايق يحس ماحوله هوى يتنفسه:أبوي ياشذى أمس طاح عليهم تعبان لمن رجعوا من بيت عمي...ولمن راح المستشفى قالوا إنه جاته جلطه....
اخترعت شذى...وماتدري وش تقوله أو تواسيه....
تركي يكمل:تو متعب كلمني وقال لي...هو طبعا ما كان يبي يقول...بس أمي اللي أصرت عليه إنه يقولي... لو ما قالي كان بتصير علوم...عشان كذا لازم نرجع من هنا...ونروح الرياض... أنا ماني قادر أقعد لو لحظه...حاس إني قاعد على نار...
ما قدرت تعلق شذى بشي....غير إنها تقول الله يشفيه إنشالله..ويقومه لكم بالسلامه...

*****

بعد ما سمعوا الخبر ألغوا باقي شهر العسل...واتصل تركي على الحجز للسعوديه لقاها فل مليانه
وبعد البحث تركي من باريس ومتعب من الرياض...لقوا حجز باريس للكويت للرياض...يعني مافيه رحله الرياض باريس...قطع تركي التذاكر وهو حاس إنه بعالم ثاني...ونفسه يغمض عينه ويلقى نفسه بالرياض...


*****

وتركوا باريس...وشهر العسل وراهم...ورجعوا للرياض...عشان أبوبندر تعبان وطايح بالمستشفى....تركي متوتر عشان أبوه....وشذى متأثره عشان تركي...

----------


## شوق الربيع

كانت الساعه الواحده ليلا...لم يكن الهدوء يعم المكان...فالناس صيف...والصيف معناته انقلاب الآيه الليل نهار والنهار ليل...ومع ذلك من المعروف أن المطارات لا تعرف الواحده صباحا...أو مساءً فالحركه مستمره ...سواء صيف أو غير ذلك....
كانوا بمطار الكويت...ينتظرون رحلتهم على مطار الملك خالد بالرياض...تركي واللي حاس إنه مهوب قادر يناظر بأحد...يحس إنه جالس على شوك...ومهوب قادر يجلس على مقاعد الإنتظار بالصاله...كان يقطع الوقت بالمشي بالصاله...ذهابا وإيابا...أما شذى فاتخذت لها مقعد بالإنتظار وجلست...ولسان حالها يقول(ياويل قلبي عليك ياتركي...والله يشفي إنشالله عمي أبوبندر)...كانت تناظره وهو يقطع الوقت بالروحه وبالجيه...وهي على حالتها تلك...استأذنتها امرأه وقعدت جنبها واللي يبدو عليها إنها في أواسط العشرينات...
شذى ترد السلام:وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
ولاء:لا يكون ضايقتج بس؟؟؟...
ابتسمت شذى لها ومن ذرابتها:لا أختي بالعكس حياك...
ردت لها ولاء الإبتسامه...وقالت لها:إنتي على رحلة الرياض؟؟؟....
ضحكت شذى وقالت:إيـــه...ليش وش يدريك إني عليها؟؟؟...
ولاء ضحكت:ههههههه لأني أنا على نفس الرحلة....
شذى:ليه رايحه الرياض؟؟؟....(تحسفت شذى على سؤالها ياربي سؤال ذكاء هذا؟؟؟؟)
ولاء:أنا ماني رايحه للرياض الرياض....لأ باجي وراي رحله ثانيه على جده بعدين مكه.. لأني رايحه أعتمر ويا ريلي...
شذى:مشالله رايحه عمره...الله يتممها لك إنشالله...
ولاء بابتسامه:آميـــن...انزين وإنتي شنو لج بالرياض؟؟؟..
شذى:قصدك أنا راجعه للرياض.
ولاء:ليش...إنتي سعوديه؟؟؟....
شذى تهز راسها:إيه سعوديه....
ولاء:توقعت..امبين من كلامج إنج سعوديه...انزين وش كان لج هني بالكويت؟؟؟...
شذى:مالي شي...أصلا أنا نازله للكويت محطه وبعدين بنكمل...
ناظرتها ولاء بنظره استفســأر...ضحكت شذى
شذى بضحك:ههههههههه أكيــــد مافهمتي إيش أقصد...(وضحكت معها ولاء)...
شذى:أنا اساسا كنت بباريس مع زوجي....
قاطعتها ولاء:إنتي متزوجه؟؟؟....
شذى بحيـاء:إيه كنت بشهر عسل...
ولاء:يعني إنتي باجي عروس؟؟؟..
شذى وهي تناظرها:تقريبا...
ولاء باعتذار:سوري إذا قاطعتج بكلامج...كملي كلامج...
شذى تكمل:كنت بباريس...انا وزوجي...ووصلنا خبر هناك إنه ابو زوجي طاح مريض بالرياض...جاته جلطه الله يبعدها عنك...وقطعنا السفر وجينا ومالقينا حجز من باريس للرياض على طول...لقينا باريس الكويت الرياض....
ولاء واللي بين إنها متاثره:يوه حبيبتي آسفه إذا ضايقتج...وتدخلت في شي مايخصني...
شذى:لا بالعكس عادي...زين لقيت أحد أكلمه هنا وأسولف معه شوي...
ولاء:سبحان الله...تدرين بعد مكه إني بسافر باريس...ناس راده مناك...وناس باجي بتروح لها....
شذى بضحك:إنشالله ما يجيكم خبر يكدركم...إن واحد من أهلكم يطيح تعبان...
ولاء بابتسامه:إنشالله بس...
شذى:بس إيش؟؟؟.....(وبعدين قعدت تلعن نفسها داخلها ياربي على اللقافه ماتوقف)
ولاء:ماشي الله يسلمج ويبعد الشر عنج...بس إنه أنه رايحه هناك عشان أكمل الفحوصات لأنه أنا عندي سرطان إنشالله يبعده عنج...بالرحم...وموبس أكمل الفحوصات عشان ابتدي بالعلاج هناك بعد...
ولاء قالت كذا...وشذى انصدمت...حست إنه مثل اللي أحد كب عليها مويه بارده...معقوله هذي المرأه اللي باقي في عمر الزهور...يحرق عليها زهورها وعطرها...نار تشيل الأخضر واليابس...وتمحو كل شي حلو...نار مثل مرض السرطان...
ولاء وهي تلوح لها بيدها قدام عيون شذى:وين وصلتي يا....ماتعرفنا على الإسم...شنو اسمج؟؟...
شذى وهي تنتبه لها:هاه؟؟...انا اسمي شذى...وإنتي؟؟؟..
ولاء بضحك:ولاء...
شذى تحاول تجاريها وتبتسم لها:وش فيك تضحكين؟؟؟...
ولاء:ههههههه لا أبد بس أنه وإنتي داشين سوالف حتى قبل مانتعرف على اسماء بعض...كني اعرفج من زمان...
شذى:هههههههه حتى أنا والله...
ولاء واللي حست إن شذى انصدمت من مرضها:شذى...أكيد انصدمتي لمن عرفتي إني مريضه بالسرطان...
شذى ماعلقت بس اكتفت بنظره اهتمام....
ولاء تكمل بهدوء:صج لمن دريت إني مريضه بالسرطـان انصدمت...وبجيت لين حسيت عن روحي بتطلع مني...بس عقب حاولت إني أتقبل المرض...مو أتقبله إلا أحاربه وأقضي عليه (تقول بإصرار)لأني لازم أعيش بإذن الله...لأن وراي يهال لازم أربيهم...وبعدين فكرت إن المرض هذا يمكن يكون إبتلاء من الله ويجوفني إني صابره أو لا؟؟؟....الحمدلله على كل حال...
شذى وهي باقي متأثره ومو مصدقه باللي تسمعه:إنتي عندك عيال؟؟؟...
ولاء بابتسامه:اثنين توأم مشعل ومشاعل...عمرهم ثلاث سنين....
شذى:الله يخليهم لك....ويخليك لهم...وتشوفين إنشالله عيال عيالهم...
ولاء وهي بين إنها فرحت من دعوة شذى:آميــــن....
شذى باقي متأثره مو مصدقه باللي تسمعه...مريضه بالسرطان...يعني بين الناس خلاص على أبواب الموت...بس بين على ولاء رغبتها للعيش...مو عشان نفسها...عشان عيالها...اكبرت شذى موقف ولاء بنفسها...
شذى تكلمت بعد فترة صمت صارت بينهم...
شذى:ولاء...إعذريني إذا ضايقتك بسؤالي...بس متى عرفتي إن فيك السرطان؟؟؟...
ولاء تجاوب:لا عادي مافيها شي...لي تقريبا سنه...وشهرين...بس لا تاخذين بخاطرج وتهتمين عشاني...أنا عايشه حياتي طبيعيه اميه بالاميه...متوكله على الله... وراضيه بقضاءه...الحمدلله حالتي في تحسن...يقول لي الدكتور إن عندي رغبه في العيش ومقاومه المرض...ونفسيتي عاليه....كل هذي أشيا ساعدت على تقدمي بالعلاج... صج(وحست شذى إنها بدت تتأثر) إني أنا ماعاد أقدر أنجب بعد استئصال الرحم...بس الحمدالله عيالي عندي بالدنيا كلها...غير عقيم يتمنى ياهل واحد بس...وانا عندي اثنين...
وماحست ولاء إلا وشذى تربت على كتفها بحنان وتقولها بصوت هادي: ولاء الحمدلله على كل حال...وإنتي قلتيها بنفسك غيرك ماعنده عيال...ويتمنون لو طفل واحد... وبعدين احمدي ربك إن عندك زوج يحبك وتهمينه... وما يقدر يشيل عيونه عنك....
ناظرتها ولاء باستغراب.......قالت لها ولاء وهي رافعه حاجبها:اشدراج؟؟؟....
شذى وهي تبتسم بخبث وترفع أحد حواجبهـا:ولاء مو هذاك اللي قاعد هناك زوجك؟؟؟...
ولاء وهي تناظر المكان اللي تناظره شذى...إلا يطلع جد زوجها....
ولاء وهي تضحك:هههههههههههه انزين شدراج إنه هذا ريلي........
شذى وهي تضحك:ههههه من قعدنا وهو يناظر فيك...يبتسم إذا ابتسمتي...ومهوب قادر يشيل عينه من عليك....فبديهيا عرفت إنه زوجك....
*
*
*
وبعدها أعلنت موعد اقلاع طائرة الرياض...قامت شذى وراحت لتركي...اللي كان مستعجل على ركوب الطائره.....
*
*
*
*
*
أول ماوصلوا مطار الرياض...كان الوقت فجر حيث تشابك الليل مع النهار...كان في استقبالهم بالمطار متعب أخو تركي...أول ماشاف تركي متعب راح وسلم عليه بحراره وخلى شذى وراه...
متعب:هلا والله تو مانورت الرياض.......
تركي:بأهلها.....إلا شخبار ابوي ألحين يامتعب؟؟؟...
متعب:الحمدلله زين....
تركي:طيب أقدر اروح ازوره الحين؟؟؟.....
متعب:إنت اول روح ارتاح....
تركي وبان الضيق عليه:متعب... انا الحين مارجعت إلا عشان ابوي وتقولي روح ارتاح ما اقدر....
متعب:ماقلت لك انت ووجهك....لا تروح لا تشوفه...روح له بالعصر
تركي:متعب خلنا نروح الحين....
متعب:تركي...خل العناد عنك...
تركي بتصميم:توديني ألحين...ولا ترى انا بروح...
متعب:خلاص بوديك انت مع هالخشه...
تركي:توكلنا على الله...



***

ركب تركي مع متعب بالسيارة قدام...أما شذى طبعا ورى...
كان تركي طول الوقت يسأل ويستفسر متعب عن أبوه وطيحته...
متعب وهو يسوق ويناظر السيارات:لا تخاف إنشالله أبوي بخير....
تركي وهو يناظر متعب:زين وش أمي مسويه هاللحين؟؟؟...
متعب:صابره...بس تدري خايفه على أبوي...عاد إنت تعرف أبوي كبير بالسن ومايتحمل...
سكت تركي...وبعد فترة صمت قال:يمديني أمر عيها بعد أبوي؟؟؟..
متعب حب يغير الموضوع اللي شكله مضيق عليه طول اليومين الماضيه:ما أدري..بس إنتو وش مسوين هناك؟؟؟...هاه إنشالله استانستو...
تركي وهو ضايق:إيـــه...
كانت شذى تناظر تركي...وتتأمل حاله مع أخوه...كانت تلاحظ بينهم ترابط أسري كبير... واهتمام واضح بأمه وأبوه...كان من جد قبلها مألمها على أبو بندر...بس في نفس الوقت كانت حالة ولاء اللي شافتها آخر شي بمطار الملك خالد بالرياض متسربه داخل نفسها...مهيب راضيه تفارقها...وقطع عليها أفكارها صوت تركي...
تركي وهو يناظر الطريق اللي سالكه متعب: متعب...وين رايح؟؟؟...
متعب:بعد وين؟؟؟...المستشفى...
تركي واللي بان إنه معترض:لا...أول شي البيت...
متعب:توك تقول تبي المستشفى...
تركي بضيق:يابن الحلال..أول شي بروح البيت ننزل شذى...وبعدها نروح أنا وإنت المستشفى...
متعب واللي حاس إنه نسى شذى: طيب..(وسأل شذى)إلا شخبارك يابنت فيصل؟؟؟...
شذى انحرجت من متعب وتركي...أول مره تشوف متعب و قاعد يسأل عنها...
تركي وهو يكلم شذى:شذى...متعب يقول شخبارك..
شذى بصوت واطي:الحمدلله زينه...
متعب يسألها:عاد إنشالله انبسطتوا؟؟؟..
شذى ماتدري إيش تقول انبسطت ولا لأ...تحس ماله داعي تقول إنها انبسطت وهم حالتهم النفسيه تعبانه عشان ابوبندر...
شذى بتردد:الحمدلله...
وماحست شذى إلا بالسيارة موقفه قدام بيت فخم مره وكبيــر في أحد أرقى وأفخم أحياء الرياض...
نزل تركي وفتح الباب لشذى...
تركي: ياللا شذى قومي انزلي وصلنا البيت...
نزلت شذى وشافت السايق جا ينزل الشنط من السيارة...
تركي وهو يكلم متعب:لا تروح...خمس دقايق وراجع لك...
متعب وهو يسند راسه:أوكيه...بس لو تتأخر دقيقه بامشى وأخليك...
أول مادخلوا تركي وشذى البوابه الداخليه للفيلا ودخل السواق الشنط إالى عند البوابه..وخلاه تركي يطلع...
تركي يكلم شذى:شوفي أنا بروح أزور ابوي...وهذا البيت قدامك...
شذى تكلم تركي وهو طالع:بتتأخــر...
تركي وما عرف إيش يقول: ما أدري...بس لا تنتظريني...
وبعدها طلع تركي...وقعدت تناظر البيت من حواليها كان قصر من جد من السقف للجدران إلى الأرضيات...كانت مرتبكه ماتعرف شي بالبيت...ولا تعرف تخطيطه ولا تصميمه...
تذكرت يوم عقد القرآن(الملكه) إنها اشترطت على تركي بيت مستقل لوحدها...ونفذ لها تركي الشرط...وتتذكر كلام عبير إن البيت هديه من أبو تركي لتركي بمناسبة زواجه...
نزلت الشيله من على شعرها...ومشت بالبيت أول مادخلت كان قدامها صاله كبيره مره... تتوسطها ثريا كبيره نازله من الدور الثاني...والدرج اللي نازل بشكل حلزوني...كان مره حلو. ...وطالعت كان بالصاله نفسها كذا طقم كنب بين عليه إنه من نوع غالي وذوق روعه.. وناظرت وشافت عند أحد هالكنبات تلفزيون كبير مسرح منزلي...استانست من الخاطر... تذكرت إنه كان نفسها فيه... وهي بحالتها تلك إلا تسمع صوت وراها اخترعت ولمن لفت شافت شغاله واقفه وراها لابسه تنورة سوداء إلى تحت الركبه مع بلوزة بيضا بان عليها إن هذا لبسها..لأن الشغالات بالعوائل الكبيره يكون لبسهم محدد...
الشغاله بابتسامه:هالو مس...
شذى واللي عرفت من شكل الشغاله إنها فلبينيه: هلا...
الشغاله:ولكم تو يو هاوس؟؟؟....
شذى بخاطرها وش تبي ذي: إنتي إيش أسمك؟؟؟...
الشغاله:سونيا...
شذى:شوفي سونيا خذي الأغراض(وأشرت عند الباب)من عند الباب وطلعيها غرفتي...
سونيا وهي رايحه:أوكيه مدام...
ابتلشت شذى...وقعدت تقول بخاطرها(ألحين وين غرفتي....من جد بلشه؟)....


***

راح تركي مع متعب المستشفى...
أول مادخلو على ابو بندر اللي كان مستلقي على السرير الأبيض وحوله الأجهزه اللي على جسمه في كل مكان للقلب...للتنفس...للدم...انصدم تركي لمن شاف أبوه على الحاله.. توقع إنه طايح وتعبان....بس مو كذا...كان وجهه تعبان وشاحب أصفر ماكأن فيه دم...وجسمه مبين فيه الذبول...ناظره تركي بأسى...ماتوقع الجلطه كانت على أبوه قويه كذا...قاله متعب إنها خفيفه...بس اللي يشوفه إنها كانت قويه...قعد تركي يتأمل أبوه... كان مثل الجبل بنظره ماتهزه ريح لو هي قويه...كان أبوه السبع في نظره...كان أبوه القوه...الشده...واللين بنفس الوقت...كان أبوه الرجل اللي تتكسر على شواطئه الأمواج الشديده...ماقدر يناظره بنظرات شفقه...لأن أبوه مهوب الإنسان اللي ينتظر شفقه من أحد...أبوه العزه والشموخ... كانت نظراته مثل اللي مهوب مصدق...وقطع عليه سرحانه صوت متعب...
متعب بصوت منخفض:تركي...ماودك تسلم على أبوي؟؟؟...
انتبه تركي على كلام أخوه...وهز راسه بالإيجاب...راح تركي وسلم على راس أبوه بهدوء و باس له جبهته...ونزل وباس له يدينه الثنتين...لمن لمس يد أبوه كانت بارده...قعد تركي قابض عليها بهدوء...ماقدر يمسك نفسه أكثر من كذا وحس إنه كأنه فاق من صدمه...حس إن قلبه بينفطر على أبوه... حس باللا حيله....اتجاه أبـوه...
لف تركي على أخوه متعب:متعب ورى مانسافر بأبوي نعالجه برا؟؟؟...
متعب وهو جالس على الكنب اللي قبال السرير:الدكتور يقول ماله داعي يسافر...
تركي بخنق زايد وعلى صوته:والله إنه مهوب أبوه عشان يقول كذا..وبعدين هو ما قال كذا إلا لأنهم يبون يلهفون بهالفلوس من ترقد أبوي عندهم....
متعب: تركي...قصر حسك...ابوي مريض...وبعدين أبوي بإذن الله تعدى مرحلة الخطر... والعلاج اللي يتلقاه هنا...نفس اللي بياخذه هناك...
تركي وهو معقد حواجبه: طيب أبوي هاللحين تجاوز مرحلة الخطر بإذن الله؟؟؟...
متعب:ادع ربك الله كريــم....
وبعدها لف تركي يناظر بأبـوه اللي كان مهوب حاس باللي حواليه...
ثم بعد ذلك ذهب تركي وتوضأ وراح يصلي بالصاله اللي ملحقه بغرفة أبو بندر...ويدعي الله إنه يقوم أبوه بالسلامه...
((وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع ِ إذا دعان ِ فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون))سورة البقرة186

***

أول مادخلت شذى غرفتها انبهرت منها...كانت كبيره بالحيل وفخمه ملحقه معها مخلع اللي كان كبير مره ومساحته تقريبا مثل الغرفه...مع الغرفه فيه دورة مياه...
انتظرت الشغاله تطلع...وبعدها أخذت لها ملابس ودخلت تاخذ لها شاور...أول ما طلعت حست بانتعاش شوي...بس كان كل تفكيرها وقلبها مع تركي وأبوه... من جد كان ضايق صدرها علشان ابو بندر...مع إنه عمرها ما شافته...في ذيك اللحظات خطرت على بالها صديقة العمر ريم...هي أصلا ما فارقتها ولا لحظه...بس مارح تقدر تكلمها على راحتها مع تركي وأللحين حست إنه فرصتها...ناظرت الساعه اللي كانت السادسة والنصف...طبعا هالوقت عادي بالصيف يكونون فيه ناس كثير يسهرون هالوقت...طلعت جوالها من شنطتها اليد...لقت الشاحن مخلص والبطاريه فاضيه...راحت تدور بالغرفه وبالدولايب بس مالقت شي أغلبها فاضيه...بالبدايه حست بأحراج تقعد تفتح بدولايب مهيب لها...هي تدري إن هذي غرفتها بس ههذا اعتقاد يسري فيها ماتدري ليش...يمكن لأن البيت جديد...
طلعت شذى من حجرتها تنادي الشغاله:سونيــا....سونيـــا....سونيـــــــا...
بهاللحظه جاتها شغاله ثانيه اخترعت شذى لمن شافتها...بس كانت لابسه نفس لبس سونيا...
الشغاله:يس مدام...
شذى باستغراب وهي رافعه أحد حواجبها:نعم...مين إنتي؟؟؟...
الشغاله:أنا كاتي...
شذى:تشتغلين هنا؟؟؟....(حست إنه سؤال غبي خاصه قدام الشغاله)
كاتي بابتسامه كبيره طالعه منها ظروس العقل:يس مدام...
شذى:أنتوا كم وحده هنا؟.(حست بالغباء زياده بس هي ماتبي تتفاجأ كل شوي طالعه لها وحده)
كاتي وهي تأشر الرقم ثلاثه بأصابعها:ثري مدام...
شذى:زين روحي جيبي لي شاحن الجوال...(وشذى تأشر لها على الجوال)..
كاتي وهي رايحه:أوكيــه مدام...
وبعد كم دقيقه جاتها الشغاله الثالثه بشاحن الجوال...
أول ماشافتها شذى تفاجأت....وأخذت منها الشاحن...
شذى تسأل:إيش اسمك إنتي بعد؟؟؟...
الشغاله:سليمه...
شذى باستغراب:سليمه؟؟؟...غريبه
سليمه بابتسامه:مدام...أجيب بريك فاست حق إنتي...
تذكرت شذى إنها باقي على لحم بطنها ما كلت شي...من طيارة باريس للكويت...وبطيارة الرياض ماشربت غير مويه...
شذى:أوكيــه...بس جيبي لي كوفي...مع بريد جبن...
سليمه:أوكيـــه...
أول ماراحت سليمه...دخلت شذى غرفتها وقعدت تفكر بالشغالات كل شوي جايتها وحده... ماتدري يمكن فضول الخادمه...في معرفة سيدة هذا القصر؟؟؟...
اغبطت نفسها من الداخل...وحمدت الله على كل خير أعطاه إياها...
شبكت الجوال بالشاحن...وهو يشحن دقت على جوال ريم....
دقت أول مره ولم يتم الرد...ومره ثانيه وعلى الأخير بالكاد ردت...
ريم مستغربه:شذى؟؟؟
شذى تقلدها:شذى؟؟؟....إيه شذى يا البطه...
ريم بفرح:ماني مصدقه عمري...هلا والله أخبارك يا القاطعه...وش مسويه؟؟؟...
شذى وهي تضحك:تمام...وإنتي؟؟؟...
ريم معصبه:كلي تبن... لا تدقين ولا تسألين عني...ماكأني خويتك...
شذى ميته ضحك على ريم:ههههههههههه لا من جد ودي أدق بس...
قاطعتها ريم:ودك تدقين...أدري بقلبك تقولين وش يفكني منها(تمزح)...
شذى:هههههههه طيب خليني أكمل كلامي...بس ماجات فرصه...
ريم:فرصه بعينك...ليه إحنا بملعب... لو أنا من جد أهمك كان دقيت...
شذى:ملعب إيش يا هبله...بس من جد ماجا وقت فراغ مناسب...
ريم تبي تقهرها: فراغ مناسب....ليه قالولك إحنا بامتحان..
شذى:بعينك امتحان...ريم محد قالك إن المصاله في الدم مرتفعه عندك...
ريم مسويه مستغربه:لأ..بس شكل ماجاني داء المصاله إلا وإنتي نايمه مع حبيبك في العسل...
شذى تتطنز:عسل...ولا زبده؟؟؟ههههههههه..
ريم:إلا خلينا من خفة دمك...وقولي لي كم الساعه عندك بباريس؟؟؟...
شذى بجديه:أنا أللحين بالرياض ياريم توني راجعه قبل ساعتين تقريبا...
ريم وهي على بالها إن شذى تتطنز:شذونه...بلا هبال يللاه...وقولي جبتي اللي وصيتك عليه؟.
شذى:ريم...والله أنا من جد بالرياض...توني راجعه ألحين...
ريم لمن سمعت شذى حلفت سكتت...
شذى:الريــــم وينك؟؟؟......
ريم بهدوء:أنا هنا...طيب ليه رجعتوا...مو المفروض إنكم ماترجعون قبل شهر؟؟؟...
شذى:إيـــه...بس ماقلتك إيش صار؟؟؟.....
ريم:إيش صار شذى؟؟؟....
شذى:عمي أبو بندر...أبو تركي طاح وجاته جلطه...وأول ماعرفنا رجعنا على طول....
ريم بقهر:هذا وقته يطيح بجلطه؟؟؟...
شذى:حرااااااااام عليك يا ريم قولي أستغفر الله...والله يشفيه...
ريم متحسفه:أستغفر الله.......الله يشفيه إنشالله...
شذى:ما تدرين يا ريم كيف تركي متأثر....تحسين إنه وده هو اللي جاته جلطه بدل أبوه...
ريم:إي طبعا...تعرفين الأبو....مايتعوض...
سكتت شذى تذكرت أبوها....لو ترى بيطيح مثل ابو بندر ببتأثر مثل تركي؟؟؟...
شذى:إي صح صادقه....
ريم:وين تركي ألحين؟؟..
شذى:أول مانزلني البيت راح على طول مع اخوه متعب المستشفى حتى مادخل يرتاح....
ريم:هاه حلو البيت اللي خذاه لك تركي؟؟؟...
شذى متفاعله:يجنن يا ريم...بس فاتك...
ريم:وشو اللي فاتني؟؟؟...
شذى تضحك:ههههههههه فاتك...تخيلي أول ما دخلت البيت...ما أعرف وين غرفتي تدرين كيف دليت مكانها...
ريم تضحك:صاير بيتك متاهه هههههههه كيف دلتيها؟؟؟...
شذى:تخيلي قلت للشغاله تشيل الشناط وتوديها الغرفه...وبعدين لحقتها بدون ماتحس فيني إلين وصلت الغرفه...ودخلتها....ههههههههه
قعدت ريم تضحك:هههههههههه خطيره يا شذى...
شذى:تدرين إن الدور الثاني ما أعرف فيه شي...
ريم:والله؟؟؟...
شذى:والله....أقولك توني واصله...
ريم:الله وناسه...باقي رحلة استكشافيه بالبيت عندك...
شذى:شكلي باخذ معي كشاف وخريطه ههههههههه...
ريم:ههههههههه طيب قولي لي وش سويتي بهاليومين بباريس؟؟؟...
شذى تذكرت الأيام الماضيه اللي كانت مره حلوه:وش أقولك يا ريم... من أحلى أيام حياتي...
ريم:يا عيني....طيب قولي لي أحلى أيام حياتك....

----------


## شوق الربيع

كانت الساعه تسع الصباح لمن طلعوا من عند أبو بندر...كان تركي مره مرهق وحتى متعب اللي كان مرافق مع أبوه بس طلع عشان ياخذ تركي من المطار...
تركي:متعب ودني البيت....
متعب وهويناظره:ما تبي تسلم على الوالده؟؟؟...
تركي نسى:إلا...أبي اسلم عليها بس نسيت...
متعب:ألحين ارتحت لمن شفت أبوي؟؟؟...
تذكر تركي شكل أبوه...تركي:ارتحت...بس ليش تقولي إنها خفيفه...
متعب: تركي أنا ما كذبت..الجلطه خفيفه..قول الحمدلله إنها جات كذا..بعض الناس تموت منها بس أبوي الحمدلله...عدى مرحلة الخطـر...
تركي: طيب أنا برافق مع أبوي بدالك...
متعب:لا إنت ارتاح أنا اللي برافقه...بعدين إنت توك معرس مايصير...
تركي يناظره بعتب:ليه مايصير؟؟؟....وش دخل إني معرس فيذا؟؟؟...
متعب:كيف؟؟؟...تخلي عروسك لوحدها؟؟؟...
تركي وهو يناظر القزازة: أنا ماني مسافر عشان تقول إني أخليها لوحدها....
متعب:تركي أنا مرتاح خلني معه...وإنت تعال كل يوم زوره...
تركي تذكر أخوانه:إلا قولي شخبار...أبو فارس وش مسوي؟؟؟...
متعب يبتسم:توك تسأل...الحمدلله بخير...بس من طاح أبوي والشغل هو اللي ماسكه كله...
تركي:الله يعين...وفاطمه شخبارها وزوجها ناصر وعيالها كلهم؟؟؟...
متعب:الحمدلله بخير...وحتى أنا بخير...
تركي ضحك:هههه وش تبي أنا سألت عنك الحين؟؟؟..
متعب:هههههههه لا بس شفتك تمشي بالدور تسأل...
تركي:طيب شخبار انجود؟؟؟....والله إني اشتقت لها..
متعب يبتسم:الحمدلله بخير....
تركي:طيب وبشاير؟؟؟.......والوالده؟؟؟...
متعب:بخيـــر بس متأثرين بالحيل بتعب الوالد...
*
*
*
أول ماوصلوا عند بيت أبو بندر....نزل تركي ومتعب...أول مادخلوا البيت كانت تنتشر فيه رائحة العود الثمين التي تذكر بعبق الأصاله وروح المودة ودفء العائله...تركي وقف وقعد يناظر بالبيت مع متعب اللي فتحت لهم الشغاله...
تركي:تهقى صاحيه؟؟؟...
متعب وهو داخل:أكيـــد الوالده تقوم بدري وما تسهر...
مالقوها تحت طلعوا فوق...إلا شافوها قاعده بصاله لوحدها تتأمل...كان شكلها يثير الشفقه مبين إن وراها هموم ومشاكل...
يتحمحم متعب...ولمن سمعت أم بندر الصوت لفت إلا تشوف عيالها الإثنين واقفين من الفرحه بتركي ما قدرت توقف...لأنها ما كانت تدري بوقت جية تركي كانت تتوقع اليوم الي بعده... بس متعب سواها لها مفاجأة يغير شوي من أجواء الحزن اللي تعم العائلة...
أم بندر:هلا وغلا بتركي..
ويجيها تركي يسلم عليها:هلا فيك يا يمه....هلا بالنور كله...
وسلم تركي على جبهتها وعلى راسها...وحب يدها الثنتين...
أم بندر بعبره:شفت اللي صار بأبوك ياتركي...أبوك بغى يموت علينا...
يتدخل متعب:الله يهداك يمه وش ذا الكلام؟؟...
أم بندر:إنت يا متعب تضحك علي...تقولي أبوك بخير...ولمن شفته وينه ووين الخير...
راح تركي جلس جنبها ومتعب قبالهم...
تركي:يمه أنا توني راجع من عند أبوي...وسلمت عيه وشفته...شكله يطمن يايمه...
أم بندر قعدت تبكي...
تركي وهو ماسك يدها الثنتين...ويقولها بضيق:يمه...وش فيك الله يهداك تبكين؟؟؟...
متعب بقلة حيله:هذا حالها من تعب أبوي...كل ماقلنا لها بخير تقعد تبكي...وتقول تضحكون علي...
تركي يكلم أمه بحنان:يمه الله يهداك تبكين...
ام بندر وهي تمسح دموعها:لا تضحكون علي...قولولي إذا هو تعبان وبيموت ولا لأ...
تركي يبتسم لأمه:يمه الله يهداك...هذا كلام تقولينه...وبعدين والله العظيم إني توني راد من عنده...والدكتور يقول لي إنه بخير وجات سليمه...وبإذن الله بيعدي مرحلة الخطر...
أم بندر:تركي إنت تقول هالكلام عشان تطمني...ولا صدق كلامك...
تركي بحنان:والله العظيم ما أكذب عليك...تعرفيني يمه...ما أعرف أكذب في امور زي كذا.. ولو حالته خطيره مره...ماكان سمحوا بالزياره له...
أم بندر:الله يطمنك يا تركي...
متعب:الله يهداك يايمه...وأنا طول الزمان أقولك بخير وأوديك له...وماتصدقيني...وتركي بكلمتين على طول تصدقينه...
تركي يبتسم:والله كل واحد واسلوبه...وبعدين يا أخي ماعندك أسلوب...
متعب:تكفى يابو الأساليب أنت...
تركي:ههههههههههه متعب قول غيران وارتاح...
متعب:أغار منك؟؟؟....هزلت...
تركي:هههههههه حلوة هزلت من وين سامعها؟؟؟...
متعب بطنازة :بسبيس تون....
تركي يكلم امه يبي يرفع ضغط متعب:شفتي ولدك يايمه...رجال إيش كبره يسد عين الشمس ويطالع سبيس تون...(تركي يكلم متعب)ياخي استح على وجهك...هذا القناة لبنتك مو لك...
متعب قعد يضحك...متعب بالأساس أعصابه هاديه مو بسرعه يعصب:اللي لبنتي لي عادي...
قعدت ام بندر تضحك رغم الحزن اللي فيها...
ام بندر بابتسامه:الله يخليكم لي...إنشالله...
تركي:ويخليك يارب...
ام بندر:إلا شخبار حرمتك يا تركي...
تركي:الحمدلله تسلم عليك...
ام بندر:ورى ماجبتها معك؟؟؟...
تركي:لأني اول ماجيت المطار نزلتها...وبعدين رحت المستشفى لأبوي...وبعدها عندك طال عمرك...
أم بندر:هاه وش سويتي هناك...عاد انبسطتوا...
تركي:الحمدلله على كل حال...إلا وينها بشاير؟؟؟...
أم بندر:نايمه...ما نامت إلا بعد صلاة الفجر...تبيني أصحيها لك...
تركي:لا يمه...أنا إنشالله برجع أمر عليك العصر...
أم بندر:زين افطرتوا؟؟؟...
متعب:الصراحه لأ....
أم بندر قايمه:أجل افطروا هنا عندي اليوم....
وراحت تقول للشغالات يحظرون الفطور لها هي وعيالها...كانت سعيده مره...لأن لها كم يم من طاح ابو بندر وهي تفطر لوحدها...بشاير ماتبي...ولا أحد يشاركها الفطور...


***

ما بعد ما صكرت من ريم....وأفطرت...راحت تمشت بالبيت وتفرجت عليه كله..أعجبها بالحيل البيت وتصميمه والأثاث الديكور...كل شي أعجبها فيه...بعدها قعدت تنتظر تركي اللي تأخر عليها بالحيل...كانت تبي تدق على جواله بس ماتعرف رقمه...وبعدها قعدت تنتظره.. وراحت تفكر(لا يكون في أبو بندر شي أكبر من الجلطه...بس مايبون يخوفون تركي وهو برى..يمكن حتى إن متعب شكله يخبي وراه شي...وبعدين ليه تأخر كل هالوقت لا يكون جد صار شي...)وقعدت الأفكـار تبحر فيها يمين ويسار...ماتدري ليه تذكرت ولاء تحس إنها كأنها تعرفها من زمان..إنقهرت إنها ما أخذت منها رقم جوالها ولا أي وسيلة اتصال بينهم...
بس وينك ياتركي...كانت مخاوفها كل شوي تزداد مع مرور الوقت اللي كانت تحس إنه يقتلها ببطئه...كانت تمر عليها لحظات وهي تحس إن الساعه موقفه ماتمشي...كانت دايخه وودها تنام بس وين النوم يجيها وهي بهالحاله...
كانت الساعه11ونص لمن جا تركي بعد مانزله متعب...دخل البيت اللي توقع إن شذى كانت رايحه بسابع نومه(كعادتها بباريس تسبقه النوم)....كان دايخ ومهوب قادر يتحمل أكثر له فوق الـ24 ساعه مواصل...وسفر ومطارات بكذا دوله وزحمه...وبعدها مستشفى وزيارات...كان حاس بإرهاق شديد...أول مادخل كان طالع فوق يبي يرتاح...إلا يسمع صوت شذى تناديه...
شذى وهي مهيب مصدقه إنها شافت تركي:تركي ليش تأخرت لهالوقت...
استغرب تركي من سؤالها ووقف:شذى إنتي للحين مانمتي؟؟؟...
شذى:كيف انام وإنت باقي برى؟؟؟...
تركي وهو يتسند على سور الدرج:مشالله متى طلع هالإهتمام...العاده تسبقيني بالنوم...
سكتت شذى ماعرفت إيش ترد...
لمن شافها تركي سكتت قال:يالله تصبحين على خير أنا دايخ ألحين وأبي أنام...
شذى تسأله وهي باقي منحرجه من كلامه اللي قبل:طيب شخبار عمي أبو بندر؟؟؟...
تركي وهو طالع:بخير الحمدلله...
شذى:طيب بتنام؟؟؟...
تركي من غير مايطالعها:إيــه....وإنتي ماتبي تنامين؟؟؟...
شذى طالعه وراه:إلا بنام بس كنت أنتظرك...


***


بعد ماقام تركي من النوم وكان الوقت عصر بالرياض...راح أخذ له شاور وتوضا وقعد يصلي الظهر....وبعدها أخذ له قلاص كوفي يبي يصحصح معاه...وراح يلحق على صلاة العصر مع الجماعه...قبل مايطلع قوم شذى عشان تصلي...اللي كان امبين عليها حتى هي دايخه وتعبانه...
شذى وهي مفتحه نص عيونها:كم الساعه ألحين؟؟؟...
تركي وهو يعدل شماغه قبال المرآيه:قومي ألحين صلي الظهر مع العصر راحت علينا نومه...
شذى وهي تنتبه على لبس تركي:تركي...إنت طالع؟؟؟....
تركي يلف عليها:إيه توصين شي؟؟؟....
شذى وهي توها تحس إنها مصحصحه زين:ليه...وين رايح؟؟؟...
تركي حس إنها تنرفز...ما يحب كثرة الأسئله ومو متعود أحد يسأله كذا...
تركي وهو يحاول يمسك أعصابه:وين رايح بعد؟؟؟....رايح للمستشفى...
شذى:طيب ماتبي تتغدى قبل لا تروح؟؟؟....
تركي:أي غدا الله يهداك...ألحين عصر...يله فآمان الله...
طلع تركي........وشذى في نفسها(عجيب هالتركي)....
*
*
*
أول ماوصل المستشفى لقى قباله متعب وبندر...تركي راح يسلم على أخوه الكبير أبو فارس اللي كان حنون مررررره والكل يحبه ويعزه...وكان إنسان هادي ومتواضع ومايحب يأذي النمله فما بالك بإنسان....كان تركي يحب هالصفه فيه...خاصه إنه بعيد عن الجلافه والغلظه...اللي يتميزون فيها أخوانه....كان أبو فارس متواجد ولمن شاف تركي فرح به بالحيل...
تركي وهو يسلم على خشم بندر:هلا والله بابو فارس...
ابو فارس وهو يسلم على تركي:هلا...يالله إنك تحييه...وش علومك ياتركي؟؟...
تركي وهو يناظره:الحمدلله...إنت وش مسوي مع هالشغل اللي كسر ظهرك...
ابوفارس يضحك:هههههههه كسر ظهر إلا هلهله وإنت الصادق....بس الله يعين...
ابوفارس يكمل:إلا اقول سلامة الأسفار...وماتشوفون باس...
تركي:الله يسلمك ويحييك...والشر مايجيك...
أبو فارس:هاه عسى استانستوا بهالسفره؟؟؟....
تركي لاعت كبده من هالسؤال....
تركي:إيه الحمدلله...لولا طيحة الوالد كان إحنا بالف خير...
أبو فارس:الحمدلله على كل حال...
تركي يكلم متعب:وإنت وش مسوي من تركتني؟؟؟....
متعب:أبد...حطيتك ورجعت المستشفى...
أبوفارس:متعب إذا تعبت خلني بدالك....
تركي:لا إنت ولا هو....يا رجال خلوني لها..
متعب واللي كأنه مايسمع:أقول بس لا يكثر...أنا لها ياتركي...وبعدين ابوفارس إذا ترك الشغل من راح يمسكه؟؟؟....وتركي توه معرس...وانا هنا...
تركي:متعب.....خلني بدالك...
متعب بإصرار:انا الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب...
تركي:أحلى يا المناسب أنت...إلا وش فيكم واقفين هنا؟؟؟....
كانوا واقفين بالصاله الملحقه بغرفة أبو بندر...وغرفة أبو بندر مغلقه....
أبو فارس:أبد ماهناك شي....بس الدكتور داخل وقاعد يفحص الوالد...
تركي:ليه أبوي قام؟؟؟....
متعب:إيـــه...عاد إستعد يا تركي الرجال بيجون من كل مكان يسلمون على أبوي....
تركي يستفسر:يجون هنا؟؟؟....
متعب:إيه هنا....عاد مره وحده بيسلمون على أبوي و ويباركوا لك بالعرس..
تركي:خير إنشالله...(ويسأل ابوفارس) اقول يابوفاس إلا وين عيالك فارس وفواز؟؟؟؟....
ابو فارس:ما ادري وين يا في البيت يا في النادي....
تركي:طيب الرجال كل يوم يجون من طاح أبوي؟؟؟...
متعب:كل يوم يجون يسلمون على أبوي وما يخفون الناس إلا على الساعه تسع الليل...عاد إنت تعرف أبوي شبكه واسعه من العلاقات....
تركي:طيب عيالك يابو فارس يجون هنا يقابلون الناس؟؟؟......
أبو فارس:لأ....
تركي بامتعاض:ليه يابو فارس...مايصلح عيالك كبرو...ولازم يعرفون كيف يقابلون الرجال ويرحبون فيهم...
ابوفارس باعتراض:وين يرحبون فيهم؟؟؟....هذول باقي صغار...
متعب يساند تركي في رأيه: وين صغار يابو فارس مشالله فارس رجال إيش طوله...صاير أطول مني...و انخطت شواربه وإنت تقول باقي صغير...وهو داخل العشرين...
ابوفارس:أي عشرين؟؟؟....توه مخلص ثالث ثانوي...
تركي:مايصير وحتى ذاك فواز المفروض تجيبه....
ابوفارس:هم باقي صغار خل يستانسون...وبعدين لاحقين على هذي الحركات...
متعب:أي حركات؟؟؟....
تركي انقهر:حركات؟؟؟...تسمي إن الولد يتعلم كيف يقابل الرجال ويرحب فيهم حركات... أنا هذا ولدك بيذبحني..لمن أسلم عليه يقولي هايات عمي؟؟؟...وبعدين وش قصة الشعر هذي اللي كان قاصها قبل لا أسافر....والله إني كنت مشغول بالعرس والزواج وقلت له يقصه شعره ويعدله مثل الأوادم...مو شعره نصه طويل ونصه قصير...ولا بعد صابغ لي أطرافه بنفسجي...والله إن ماعدل ولدك عمره مايصير طيب...
أبوفارس عصب:ليه انا ابوه وين رحت؟؟؟...وبعدين ياخي الولد عايش على راحته....مادامه ماغلط على أحد ولا تعدى على حقوق أحد....لا تتدخلون فيه...
متعب:لا يابو فارس....لا تفهمنا غلط...وإحنا تهمنا مصلحة عيالك...بس إنت أبد تارك لهم الحبل على الغارب مايصير كذا ياخوي....لازم تشد عليهم شوي...خاصه إنهم في سن مراهقه يبيلهم أهتمام ومراقبه ورعايه أكبر....
ابوفارس: وش فيكم على عيالي....وبعدين عيالي واثق فيهم...ولا تبوني أحط وراهم دوريات مراقبه على روحاتهم وجياتهم....
تركي بخاطره هذا اللي بيجنني: إحنا ما قلنا ركب وراهم دوريات؟؟؟...إحنا قلنا اسالهم وين رايحين وين جايين...من يخاوون ترى الصاحب ساحب يابندر....
اكتفي بندر إنه يناظر أخوانه وقعد يفكر بكلامهم صدق كلامهم...بس هو يشوف إن عياله باقي اطفال...يعني بريئيين...وش يسأل البريء عنه؟؟؟...
في هذا الوقت راح متعب يتطمن ويسأل عن القهوجي إذا جهز القهوة والتمر للضيوف وجهز العود والأشيا اللي كذا...لأنه لازم هالبروتوكولات في عائلة أبو بندر اللتي تنتمي إلى المجتمع المخملي بالرياض...

وفي هالوقت دخل عليهم ناصر(زوج فاطمه وولد خالهم) وتفاجأ بشوفة تركي اللي يظن إنه باقي مسافر....
ناصر بصوت عالي:السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاته....
تركي فرح بشوفة ناصر الرجل المسالم والهادي....والمحب لزوجته فاطمه....
تركي والكل:وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته....
ناصر يسلم على ابو فارس ومتعب:وش علومكم يارجال؟؟؟
متعب:الحمدلله.....إنت وش علومك؟؟؟
ناصر:طيب...(وراح لتركي)هلا وغلا بأهل فرنسا....هلا بالمعرس....
تركي بابتسامه عريضه:هههههههه وش بقيت...هلا بزوج أختي....وش اخبارك؟؟؟..
ناصر:الحمدلله....هاه سلامة الأسفار..والله ماكنت أدري إنك وصلت...ماحد علمني بوصولك...
تركي:اله يسلمك...وأنا توني واصل اليوم الفجر...(ويلف على متعب)بس شكل أبو الشباب ماقال لأحد عن جيتي.....
ضحك متعب من كلام تركي وفهم بعدين ناصر إن تركي يقصد بكلامه متعب...
ناصر:الحمدلله على كل حال....إلا شخبار عمي...وش فيكم قاعدين هنا؟؟؟...
متعب وهو قاعد على الكنب ومسند أكواعه على ركبه:الحمدلله...بس تعرف الدكتور داخل يفحصه ومايبي أحد معاه......
تركي يسأل ناصر:إلا قولي وش أخبار فاطمه والله من زمان عنها؟؟؟...
ناصر واللي بدى يتأثر:زينه...بس مره متأثره بطيحة الوالد...وماغير تبكي عليه....(ناصر كأنه يتذكر شي)إيه صح ياويلك ياتركي منها؟؟؟....
تركي باستغراب:أنا ليه؟؟؟؟....
ناصر:تقول إنك من سافرت ما دقيت عليها إلا مره وحده....
ضحك تركي وقاله يصير خير...وفاطمه باعرف لها....
وبهالوقت طلع الطبيب من الغرفه وراح تركي ومتعب وراه يسألونه عن حالة أبو بندر أما بندر أبو فارس وناصر دخلوا عند أبو بندر......
سأل تركي عن حالة أبوه فطمنه الدكتور إنه بخير والحمدلله.....وإنها شده وبطريقها إلى الزوال بإذن الله....ووصاه الدكتور إنه يبعدونه عن الإنفعالات ويحرصون على الهدوء...
بعدها دخل تركي ومتعب على أبو بندر اللي كان صاحي...أبو بندر لمن شاف تركي استغرب من وجوده لأنه يعرف إنه باقي بباريس برا....وتركي اللي راح على طول يسلم على أبوه ويتحمدلله على السلامه....فرح حيل تركي لمن شاف أبوه حسه إنه تحسن مره عن الصباح اليوم...الحمدلله يارب على كل خير ومكروه واللي مايحمد على مكروه سواك....
أبوبندر فرح لمن شاف تركي:مرحبا بتركي...هلا بولدي وش أخبارك؟؟؟...
تركي وهو واقف عند أبوه:الحمدلله يباه...والحمدلله على السلامه مشالله عليك يابو بندر وجهك منور....
أبوبندر:الحمدلله على كل حال....إلا إنت متى رجعت من السفر؟؟؟....
تركي:اليوم الفجر طال عمرك...
أبوبندر يسأل:ليه وش اللي رجعك؟؟؟....
انصدم تركي من السؤال....هذا سؤال؟؟؟...يعني ليه رجعت...عشانك يباه...
تركي يجاوب بابتسامه:عشانك يا الشيخ....
ابوبندر بتثاقل:وش فيني؟؟؟....مافيني إلا العافيه....
تركي عرف إن ابوه ماوده إنه يقطع السفر عشانه فقاله:هو عشانك يباه وعشاني بعد..
ابوبندر :ليه وش فيك؟؟؟؟....
تركي:مابيرتاح قلبي أنا هناك مستانس....وأنت يباه تعبان بالمستشفى....
ابوبندر:لا يا تركي ماله داعي....وبعدين حرمتك مالها ذنب....
تركي:أي ذنب؟؟؟....
ابو بندر وصوته بدى يوهن:إنك تقطع عليها سفرها وترجعها...وهي باقي بشهر العسل...
تركي قعد يناظر أبوه بحنان ياكبر قلبك يابو بندر...
تركي:خلاص إنت ارتاح يباه ألحين..حتى هي إنشالله بجيبها تزورك....بس إنت الله يحفظك لا تشغل عمرك بأمور تافهه زي كذا....
سكت ابو بندر وغمض عينه عشان يرتاح...بغوا الشباب يطلعون من عنده..بس قاله لا يطلعون.....لأنه معروف عن أبو بندر مايحب العزله لوحده ويحب جمعة الناس...

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجزء السابع


شذى قامت من بعد ماصلت....وحست إنها بالوضوء والصلاة صحصحت زيادة وماعاد فيها نوم...راحت وقعدت التلفزيون شوي بس ماعجبها ولا برنامج....ياربي ماتدري وش تسوي بين أربع جدران....تركي تركها بحالها....وهي ماتعرف أحد هنا...وش تسوي بعمرها يا ناس؟؟؟....راحت انسدحت بالصاله على الكنبه اللي قبال التلفزيون...وقعدت تلعب باطراف شعرها ماعندها شي تسويه...راحت دورت في البيت جرايد شوي تتتسلى مافيها....دورت مالقت شي سألت الشغاله وقالت لها مافي شي بالبيت......
قعدت شذى تفكر بحالها مع تركي...الحمدلله يارب إني تزوجته....ولا كان بيروح على رجال لقطه على قولة المصريين...ماتدري تحس إنها تحب تركي مووت بكل مافيه يأسرها...تحس إنه على غروره بنفسه...فيه تواضع...يمكن معها....كانت تتحمدالله إن أبوها غصبها على إنها تكمل الزواج....ولا ترفضه...بس لحظه....ليش ترفضه؟؟؟....لأنه يحب سلمى....ياربي الله ياخذها وأفتكمن هالهم....زين وين سلمى هذى وش تقرب لتركي؟؟؟....طيب هي طويله ولا قصيره....هي بيضا ولا سمرا...طيب يمكن سلمى تزوجت....وان تركي يبي يقهر سلمى هذي تزوج وحده من برا العايله مره وحده....عشان يشعل النار بقلبها....تزوجني نكاية فيها؟؟؟....لا لأ مستحيل تركي يفكر كذا...أساسا لو إنه يحب وحده ثانيه كان....كان.... ماتدري وش كان ولا ماكان....لا ياربي إنشالله ما يحب وحده سلمى ولا غيره...توقعت لحظتها إن أبوها وجها من تركي عشان لا تنكسر كلمته قدام الناس والرجاجيل.... ويمكن عشان مكانة أهل تركي الإجتماعيه...بس أبوها ما عمره كان تفكير مادي أو إنه إنسان وصولي أو استغلالي...المهم عند أبوها إنه رجال مواصفات الرجوله اللي بفكره... ولا مال وغيره مهوب لازم لدرجة انه مايزوج بنته رجل غني....قعدت وقلبها قابضها من هالأفكار ماتدري وين تبي توديها...في النهايه حاولت إنها تتعوذ من الشيطان.....لأنها على قولة أمها وساوس شيطان....وراحت تقرا لها قرآن لأنه طمأنينه للقلب وانشراح للصدر..ونور للؤمن...



***


كان في بيت أبو بندر جايه سارا مرة متعب...وعايشة مرة بندر ابوفارس...لأنه سارا تقريبا تجي تقعد مع أم بندر من الظهر إلى آخر الليل وتروح بعدها لبيتها لأن مافيه أحد هناك ببيتها لأن متعب مرافق مع أبوه اللي هو خالها....وعايشه تقريبا كل عصريه تيهم إلى بعد صلاة العشا...لأنهم مايبون يخلون أم بندر وبشاير لوحدهم في ذي الحاله الصعبه....
سارا: اقول يا خالتي...كلمت متعب اليوم يقول تركي وصل....
ام بندر:إي الحمدلله...توه واصل اليوم الفجر ومر علي مع رجلك و أفطروا عندي....
بشاير بزعل:ليه ماقومتيني يمه معكم؟؟؟...
ام بندر:توك كنتي نايمه بعد صلاة الفجر...تستاهلين ليش إنك تسهرين....
عايشه:على العموم الحمدلله على رجعة تركي ياعمه والله يقوم عمي بالسلامه....
أم بندر وهي رافعه يدها تدعي:آميـــــــن...ويارب إنك تحفظ لي هالعايله كلها...
سارا بعفويه:أقول خالتي....شذى مرة تركي وينها؟؟؟...ماجات معهم...
أم بندر:لأ ماجات اليوم الصباح....لأنهم كانوا توهم راجعين من المستشفى وهي أول ما وصلوا من المطار نزلوها بالبيت.....بس أنا قلت لتركي يجيبها اليوم العصر هنا قبل لا يروح المستشفى....تقعد معنا...بس ما أدري ليه ماجات...
عايشه زل لسانها:الكبر اللهم يا كافي....
ناظرتها بشاير بنظره يعني خلينا الكبر لك يا أم التواضع أنتي....
ام بندر وهي تستبعد الفكر عنها:لأ ما اتوقغ كذا يا عايشه أكيد تركي طلع وخلاها....
سارا:يمكن....ولا يمكن تستحي باقي عروس ومو متعوده علينا ماتدرون....
ام بندر:ما ادري......بس فاطمه وراها ماجات....
بشاير وهي قايمه وقاعده تعدل قميص البيجاما اللي لابستها: تقول فاطمه إنها تعبانه ومالها خلق تجي....
ام بندر: ياعمري يافاطمه....محد تأثر كثرها بطيح أبو بندر......



***


كانت فاطمه قاعده حزينه ببيتها....مالها نفس تروح بيت أهلها...كانت تحس الدنيا ظايقه فيها...خصوصا بعد زيارتها الأمس لأبوها....يالله اشكثر كان شكله يعذب...كان مبين عليه التعب والإعياء الشديد...يالله إنك تحفظ لي أبوي....تاج الفخر والعز كله...وبعدين من لنا غيرك لو تروح....وما حست إلا بدمعه تنزل من عينها....لا يباه تكفى إنت الشيخ بين الرجال...إنت العون لنا كلنا....إنت اللي ساند ظهورنا كلنا....إحنا اللي رافعين راسنا بك... إنت اللي حفرت من الصخرعشانا....إنت الأصل يباه وإحنا الفرع...إنت الخير كله....إنت يا يباه....اللي حليت وجملت كلمة يباه....آه يا بو بندر ياليت اللي فيني فيك...يا اعز الناس...إنت الكرم والترف...إنت الشهامه والشجاعه....إنت سدة الرأي....وإنت البداوة والحضاره...إنت القيم والمعاني....إنت المصباح اللي يضوي لنا ولأهل الرياض كلهم...إلا للناس أجمعين...يباه أتعثر بالكلام لين جيت اعدد أفضالك....يا جعل مالي يوم بعدك في هالدنيا....ياجعل يومي يسبق يومك يا يباه....وبعدها انخرطت فاطمه في بكاء مرير.....بكاء البنت المترفه اللي كانت عايشه في بيت أبوها واللي لاتزال كذلك وهي في بيت زوجها...الأب الرائع...الذي لا يزال يسقي أولاده من منبعه الصافي......رغم كبره...و رغم كبرهم....


***


وبعد كذا تكرر هذا الجدول يوميا....تركي من يقوم صباح الله خير يروح لأبوه... وبعدها يمر على أمه......بس يرجع حزة الغدا لعند شذى يتغدى معها.... وبعض الأحيان يتغدى بالمستشفى مع متعب وأبوه...وبعض الأحيان يروح لأمه جوهرة الرياض كما يسميها....وما يرجع البيت إلا الساعه عشره بالليل يقعد مع شذى ساعه وبعدها ينام....شذى خلاص حست إنها بتموت....والله زهق....ماتشوف من وصلت غير الشغالات الثلاث....لوعوا كبدها من أشكالهم...ماشافت حد بالرياض غيرهم.....بعض الأحيان ودها لو تقطهم من الشباك... أو تشوف تركي اللي حيل متغير عليها من رجع للرياض....كانت تحس إنه إنسان ثاني غير اللي كان معها بباريس.....ياربي وش اللي غيرك يا تركي؟؟؟....حتى إنها صارت تفقد الكلمات الحلوة منه...لهالدرجه مأثرة طيحة أبوه عليه؟؟؟..... ومن رجعت محد زارها من أهله... حقدت عليهم لأنها عروس....وبنفس الوقت عذرتهم لأن شكل أبو بندر عندهم الشي الكبير...وكذا مره بغت تقول لتركي يوديها بيت أمه ام بندر....بس تستحي...لو هي تبيني كان لزمت على تركي ياخذني لعندها.... وتركي مشالله الوضع مو هامه أبد.... عادي عنده إني قاعده لحالي.... كانت تمضي وقتها يا بالعباده....أو إنها تكلم أهلها اللي تأثروا مره بطيحة أبو بندر....وكان أبومحمد ابو شذى يبي يجي الرياض...بس حلف عليه تركي إن لا يتعب عمره.. وإنه يعتبر نفسه جا....وسؤاله يكفي....أو تمضي وقتها بإنها تكلم ريم اللي ميته ضحك على حالتها....سخيفه هالريم تدري إني ما أحب العزله وأحب الإجتماعات.... ومستانسه إن ضغطي مرتفع....ولا تمضي وقتها في إنها تطالع تلفزيون...اللي بعض الأحيان تنام وهي تناظره....


***

.......: لأ تركي مايصير من جات مرتك....ما شفناها ولا جات على إيش هالكبر كله والغرور يا كافي...
تركي وهو يتنهد:أي غرور الله يهداك يا يمه...هي مسكينه ودها تجي...بس أنا اللي ما جبتها...
ام بندر وكأنها شاكه بكلامه بعد ما ملت فاطمه راسها بأن الشذى هذي مغرورة وشايفها نفسه ولا ليه ماجات تزور أم زوجها....أو على الأقل تتحمد لهم بسلامة ابو بندر....أضعف الإيمان تدق عليهم تليفون.....
ام بندر شاكه بكلام ولدها اللي تقول فاطمه إنها بتغيره عليهم: تركي قول الصدق.... مرتك ليه ماتجي على راسها ريشه....
بشاير واللي كانت قاعده معهم:لا ورده....
ضحك تركي من كلام أخته...أما ام بندر فانقهرت...
أم بندر بعصبيه:قومي يا السوسه...وش مقعدك معنا؟؟؟....
بشاير بغنج:لا مارح أقوم....أبي أقعد معاكم...
تركي:هههه خليها يمه تقعد معنا....وش فيك عليها؟؟؟...
أم بندر:إنت لا تغير السالفه....وبعدين مرتك حتى سماعة التليفون مارفعتها علي وش ذا؟؟؟..
بشاير وهي تحس إن كلام أمها جد:إي صح تركي ليش كذا؟؟؟....
تركي وهو معقد حواجبه:أقول بشاير اقلبي وجهك....بغيناك عون صرتي فرعون....
بشاير وهي ترفع حواجبها ويدها:أنا مع الحق...
تركي:أقول يله ضفي خشتك عنا....هذا اللي باقي بشاير تتكلم؟؟؟...
بشاير وهي قايمه:ليه حبيبي وش اللي قاصرني عشان ما اتكلم؟؟؟...وبعدين جد ليه ماتجي؟؟..
أم بندر:لا خليها ست الحسن والدلال....شكل إحنا مهوب قد المقام...
تركي قام وحب فوق راس أمه وقالها يراضيها: إلا إنتي الأصل والأساس يام بندر...وما غيرك ست الحسن والدلال....وبعدين هي لها الشرف إنها بس تقعد معك يا جوهرة الرياض إنتي....
ام بندر وهي باقي زعلانه:أقول يا تركي لا تلعب على راسي بهالكلمتين...لو إنت صادق بكلامك كان جات من زمان....
تركي وهو يراضيها:والله يا يمه لا هو كبر ولا غرور...بس أنا انشغلت مع أبوي بالمستشفى وما فضيت أجيبها....حتى عمتي حصه ماقد رحت لها...
أم بندر وكأنها مو مصدقه:وش ذي المره يا تركي؟؟..حتى على عمتك اللي معتبرتك مثل ولدها غيرتك....الله أكبر يادنيا بكم يوم مغيرتك علينا كلنا...
تركي يناظر أمه وهو يتنهد...من وين جايبه هالكلام؟؟؟...وشو غيرته حتى هي مسكينه جاطلها...بس كيف يفهم أمه مهوب داري...
تركي بثقه وعصبيه خفيفه:والله مهوب أنا يا يمه اللي أتغير على أهلي....وبعدين ولا مية مره تغيرني....
أم بندر:نشـــــوف....

***


بعدها طلع تركي...وراح لبيته....لعند شذى....دخل ومالقاها تحت كالعاده...
تركي يسأل الشغاله:وين شذى؟؟؟....
سونيا:فــوق...
طلع لها تركي...ولمن دخل الغرفه لقاها تكلم...أول ما شافته شذى استغربت جيته...غريبه تركي من عادته العصر يكون مو في البيت....
شذى واللي كانت تكلم أمها:هلا يمه توصين على شي؟؟؟......لا أبد تركي وصل....لا وش دعوه يمه....سلمي لي على الأهل كلهم....وسعود بعد....هههههه يالله في مع السلامه....
راح تركي وجلس قبالها وانتظرها تخلص من المكالمه...بعد ما خلصت تركي قعد يناظرها حس إنه اهملها بالفترة الماضيه كثير....
شذى بابتسامه:هلا تركي متى وصلت؟؟؟....
تركي:توني ألحين واصل....
شذى:غريبه وش عندك؟؟؟....
تركي وهويمدد رجوله ويكفت يدينه على صدره:اشتقت لك....
شذى استحت من جد...وفرحت مره...زين اخيرا عبرها وتذكر إنهم توهم تزوجين....
شذى بخجل:اشتاقت لك العافيه....
تركي وهو رافع حاجب ومنزل الثاني:وإنتي ما اشتقتي لي أبد؟؟؟...
شذى....ياربي ما أحب الإحراج...والله أستحي....مو متعوده أقول كلام حلو....تذكرت كلام ريم...إنه المفروض تغرقه بكلام الغزل إلى إذنه...لأنه هذا هو وقته توهم معاريس...
شذى وهي تحاول تتجرأ:وأنا بعد...
تركي:لا تصدقين تعبتي نفسك....(يقلدها)وأنا بعد...المفروض تجين وتقولين لي(يحاول ينعم صوته الرجولي)وينك حبيبي...أشتقت مره....يابعد قلبي وروحي...أحبك مووووت...يالله إنك تحفظ لي هالتركي....أحبك حب مهوب طبيعي...
شذى وهي مستحيه:تبيني أقول كذا؟؟؟....والله ماقلته...عيب؟؟؟...
تركي وهو فاتح عيونه:عيب؟؟؟...والله العيب اللي إنتي قاعد تسوينه...من خذيتك ماقلتي لي كلمه حلوه...ولا حتى حبيبي....وأنا فاتح لك كل معاني الحب في القاموس العربي...تبين آخذ لغات ثانيه ماعندي مانع بس إنتي تكلمي....
شذى:أي قواميس الحب؟؟؟....ومن وصلنا الرياض ماقلت إلا كلمة حب وحده اللي هي الحين اشتقت لك....وبعدين حريه شخصيه والله إذا أبي اقول كلام حلو...أو لأ...
تركي حس إنه معصب:حريه شخصيه هاه؟؟؟....على العموم يا هانم والبسي بوديك بيت أهلي عند أمي....اليوم كلمتني أجيبك عندها....
شذى فرحت من الخاطر....فرجت ألحين بطلع وأروح....مابغيت ياتركي....
وقام تركي عشان يخليها تلبس على راحتها...وقال قبل لا يطلع...
تركي:حطي بحسابك إنه يمكن حريم اخواني كلهم يتجمعون هناك....
شذى وهي قايمه تلبس:أوكيــــه....



***


أول ما وصلوا كانت الخوف والحيا مكتسح شذى بجميع جوانحها....كانت تحس بالهلع ماتدري ليش...يمكن لأنها أول مره تجيهم...ويمكن بعد لفاخمة البيت من الخارج لدرجه خارقه...خلت بيتها اللي ساكنه فيه صغير مقارنه ببيت أبو بندر...اللي كان بيتها وبيتهم بالحي السكني نفسه....استغربت من داخل نفسها ليه تركي أجل الزياره للحين؟؟؟....وش بيكلفه المشوار.... ماتدري هي نفسها....
أول مادخلوا البيت الي تحسه متحف من فخامته...
تركي:شذى وش فيك كذا؟؟؟....
كان شكل شذى مره مرتبكه....ماتدري وش تسوي...
شذى وهي تحس بجفاف بحلقها:ما أدري بس مستحيه....أول مره أجي هنا....
ابتسم تركي بحنان لها...وبخاطره...والله إني أحبها مووووت...أحب فيها سجيتها...حركاتها..
حتى نرفزتها...حياها...
تركي وهو لا زال مبتسم:تبيني أدخل معك؟؟؟....
شذى وهي فاتحه عيونها: وإنشالله تبي تروح وتخليني؟؟؟....
تركي:مايصير أدخل البيت كله حريم.....
شذى:وبعدين؟؟؟....
تركي:طيب انتظري لحظه....
ونادى على الشغاله تنادي أمه....وراحت الشغاله تناديها...
شذى:والله فشله المفروض أنا اللي أروح لها....مو هي تجيني....
تركي:ما أدري عنك....تقولين تستحين....يله أنا ألحين بأستأذن وقت عصر وأكيد الرجاجيل بدو يزورون أبوي...وأنا ما أحلاني قاعد هنا مع الحريم؟؟؟؟....
شذى بقهر:ليه حبيبي؟؟؟....وش فيهم الحريم...هم يا حلو أمك وخواتك وأهلك....وزوجتك ومستقبلا بناتك...
تركي بنظره:طيب خليهم يجون بناتي بالأول...
استحت شذى...يووووه أنا من جد غبيه أجيب الإحراجات لنفسي...
شذى تغير الموضوع:طيب لا تتأخر علي...
تركي:متى ماتخلصين دقي علي....
شذى:طيب أنا ماعندي رقمك....
تركي مسوي نفسه معصب ومتفاجأ: أفـا...وش هالكلام؟؟؟...ماعندك رقم زوجك...
شذى:طيب عندك رقم جوالي؟؟؟....
سكت تركي....وحست هي إنها انتصرت عليه....بس تركي رد عليها يبي يحرجها...
تركي:هذا من كثر ما ترسلين مسجات على جوالي...
رمقته شذى بنظرة حيا...وقالت:عطني رقم جوالك طيب؟؟؟....
تركي:خذي الرقم××××××××××
وشِذى هي تاخذ الرقم إلا تدخل عليهم ام بندر....اللي فرحت حيل بجيتهم....
أم بندر:هلا والله...
تركي:هلا يمه....هذا أنا جبت لك شذى...
شذى وهي تسلم على ام بندر: هلا خالتي وش أخبارك؟؟؟...
ام بندر:الحمدلله...إنتي وش أخبارك؟؟؟...
شذى:بشوفتك بخير يا الغاليه....
تركي وهو طالع:يله أستأذن أنا....مع السلامه يمه...
أم بندر:مع السلامه يا الغالي...
وطلع تركي....انقهرت شذى إنه ماعبرها...يصير خير يابو الترك....
أم بندر: حياك يا بنتي البيت بيتك....
شذى بابتسامه:الله يخليك يا قلبي....


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

راح تركي للمستشفى....ولقى أخوانه موجودين قبله...وفيه رجال كالعاده جايين يسلمون على أبو بندر....وشاف تركي فواز ولد أبوفارس بندر موجود....فرح إنه جا...
تركي:اهلا بالشيخ فواز....مابغيت تجي....
فواز واللي كان كاشخ مره...ولابس ثوب وشماغ كانت هيئته تشبه هيئة ابو بندر...
فواز:لا يا عمي بالعكس ودي أجي....بس خفت أضيق عليكم...
تركي:لا بالعكس ماتضيق علينا....والله إنك فرحتني بهالجيه...بالعكس المفروض تجي وتحظر مع أبوك مجالس الرجال عشان تعرف كيف تتعامل معاهم...وكيف ترحب فيهم...
فواز ابتسم من كلام عمه: أساسا أنا ودي إني أروح مع أبوي عند الرجال...
تركي وهو يقرصه بخفه مع أذنه:زين إنك لبست ثوب...والله إنك طالع رزه وسكبه....وما لبست بدله....ولا كان محطتك بهالعقال اللي على راسي...
فواز بابتسامت تعجب:ليــــــه ياعمي؟؟؟....
تركي وهو يوطي حسه عشان الرجال الموجودين لا يسمعون:لأنه يجون الرجال من كل مكان ومن جميع المناصب....وزراء وسفراء وغيرهم...وإنت تبي تقابلهم بالبنطلون...
فواز:إيه صح....وإنت صادق...
وبعدها بفتره طلع تركي للممر...يبي يسأل النيرس عن الطبيب...إلا يشوف زوج عمته أبوفيصل وحرمه معه متغطيه...اللي عرف إنها حصه عمته من طريقة لبسها للعباة ومشيتها الدمثه....
راح لهم تركي يرحب فيهم...واستغرب إن عمته جايه العصر....هم مايخلون ريمهم يزورون أبو بندر إلا الصباح....عشان زيارة الرجال له بالعصر....
وبعد ما سلم عيهم وسأل عن أحوالهم واخبارهم....اعتذر لعمته إنه مازارها...لأنه انشغل شوي بابوه...
بعد كذا دخل أبو فيصل لغرفة أبو بندر مع الرجال....وتركي أخذ عمته ودخلوا غرفة تنوي مريض قريبه من غرفة أبو بندر كانت فاضيه مافيها أحد....
حصه مستغربه:وش عندك يا تركي مدخلني هنا؟؟؟...
تركي:بعد ليش ياعمه الله يهداك....لأن الرجال ماليين غرفة الوالد....
حصه:أجل نقعد بالممر لين يطلعون....
تركي:لا ياعمه واللي يرحم والديك....ما أحلى شكلك وإنتي واقفه عند الباب تنتظرينهم يطلعون ....لا واللي أحلى لو تتقابلون عند الباب...
حصه بثقه:دامني متغطيه زين ومحتشمه وين الغلط؟؟؟....غلط إني أزور أخوي اللي من طاح ما زرته غير هالمره مره وحده بس....
تركي:مهوب غلط يا عمه...بس أبد مو حلوة بحقك وحقنا بعد...
حصه:والله إحنا أهل بيت ابو بندر أحق بزيارته من الأغراب هذول....
تركي...ياربي وش هالنكبه شكلها مصممه إلا تنتظره...
تركي:خلاص ياعمه بعد مايطلعون ادخلي عند ابوي...بس أنا ودي اسولف معك شوي...
حصه بهدوء:طيب يا تركي قل اللي بخاطرك...
تركي:أووووه شكل الأميره مهوب رايقة لنا...
حصه:لا والله أبد...بس نعنبوا بليسك من وصلت لك خمسة أيام ولا فكرت تمر علي....وأنا اللي دايم أتشره على أخوانك فيك....
تركي:من حقك علي يا يمه تزعلين...بس والله مو بس إنتي كلن زعلان علي...إنتي... وأمي ...وحتى فاطمه أختي...
حصه:بلاك قاطع وماتوصل أحد....هذا وتوك متزوج...أجل لو جاك عيال وش تسوي؟؟؟..
تركي بمزح:ماتشوفيني إلا بالأعياد...
حصه:ههههههههه تسويها...بس خبرني وش مسوي مع حرمتك؟؟؟......
تركي وهو يسند راسه على يده:تمـــام....بس في الفتره الأخيره والله حتى هي أهملتها... الكل على باله إني قاطع فيه ومقابلها....وهي والله ماتشوفني إلا بالوجبات ولا وقت النوم...
حصه واللي بدت مهتمه بكلام تركي اكثر:أجل وش اللي شاغلك يا ولدي؟؟؟.....
تركي وكأنه مهموم:أبوي يا الغاليه...أبوي وتعرفين زحمة الناس عنده...
حصه وهي تربت على يد تركي وتقول بابتسامه تحمل كل معاني الطيبه:في ميزان حسانتك يا تركي....واللي تسويه لأبوك بيسوونه لك عيالك...واللي تزرعه اليوم...تجنيه بكره...


***


ناصر:فاطمه يله تبين تروحين لأهلك؟؟؟...ولا تراني بروح للمستشفى...
فاطمه وهي تحط مكياجها:لا ناصر....إنت روح أنا بروح لهم مع السواق....
ناصر بضجر:أجل ليه قلتي لي بروح معك....
فاطمه:لأني ارسلت السواق مع الشغاله يروحون مع مازن وزياد الملاهي...وتعرف السواق الثاني جديد توه مايدل بيت أهلي....وبعدين الحين كلمت السواق وهم راجعين من الملاهي...
ناصر:زين نوف بتروح معك؟؟؟.....
فاطمه:إيه بتروح....
ناصر واللي يتأمل ملامح زوجته حس إنها خف حزنها وتعبها على أبوها من تحسنت صحته شوي....
فاطمه وهي تلف على زوجها:وش فيك تناظرني كذا؟؟؟......
ناصر بابتسامه:الحمدلله شكلك أحسن من أول....
فاطمه: من تحسن أبوي وأنا معه....يالله إنك تطول بعمره...


***


وشذى اللي أول ما دخلت استانست وانبسطت معهم...خاصه إنها اول مادخلت لقت قبالها بشاير وسارا...وأم بندر...اللي كانت حيل سعيده فيها....لاحظت ام بندر شذى ومالقت فيها أي كبر وغرور....ماتدري ليه إن هالبنت شكلها حبوبه وطيبه....
أما بشاير اللي طيحت الكلافه والميانه بينهم...عاد بشاير مصرقعه وماتحب الرسميات أبد خاصه إذا كانوا عائله وحده...
اما سارا فشافت إن شذى حبوبه كانت متوقعه هالشي من أول ما شافتها بالخطوبه... وما كانت تصدق كلام عايشه وفاطمه وكانت تسميه خزعبلات....
وحتى حصه اللي جابها تركي للبيت...بعد ما اقنعها إنه بيمر بنفسه عليها اليوم الثاني الصباح ويوديها تزور أبوه....حصه اللي حبت شذى من أول ما شافتها...يمكن من حبها لتركي حبت شذى...سبحان الله الحب يجر حب....واللكي كانت مشاركتهم القعده...
بشاير:أقول شذى إنتي داخله قسم عربي صح؟؟؟...
شذى:إيه..
بشاير متقرفه:وعععععععع وش اللي دخلك عربي....
ظحكت شذى:ههههههههه لا بس لمن خيروني أول ماسجلت بالكليه...حطيت اختياري الثالث عربي بعد التاريخ وأدب انجليزي...بس قرادة الحظ طيحتني فيه....
بشاير:ما أدري بس أحس بنات العربي...كذا مثقفات...لابسين نظارات وشايلين كتب سيبويه ونحطاويه...
شذى:هههههههههه من نحطاويه هذا؟؟؟....
سارا:ههههههه خذي وخلي منها بشاير.....
بشاير:أنا الصراحه بادخل ترجمه....او بدخل ادارة أعمال.....قسم حلو وسهل...
أم بندر واللي كانت توها جالسه:أقول اركدي....وادرسي ترى الجامعه مو مثل المدرسه سهله ....لا يبيلها اهتمام واجتهاد....
حصه:إي صادقه أمك....مهيب للدجه والخبال اللي مثلك....يا تدرسين...يا تقعدين ببيت أبوك ابرك لك....
بشاير وهي تأشر على أمها وعمتها بمزح:خذوا الكلام من هذول....مشالله دارسين في جامعه جورج تاون على غفله وحاصلين على إجازة بالسياسه والإقتصاد....ويحظرون للدكتوراة...ورسالتهم تحت عنوان(البوتقه المحليه وتأثيرها على الإقتصاد العالمي في ظل التوجهات العالميه...على تصعيد هجوم الغرب على الشرق الأدنى)....
شذى وسارا ماتوا من الضحك من كلام بشاير على أمها وعمتها....
حصه واللي مافهمت ولا كلمه من كلام بشاير:وش قلتي؟؟؟...
بشاير:أبد الله يسلمك بس تراهم يفكرون يعينونك بجامعة كامبريدج بكندا أخصائيه اجتماعيه...
أم بندر معصبه:ما عليك منها يا حصه...إنها تتهزأ فينا...لأن إحنا ماخذين المتوسطه وبس...
بشاير مستغربه:ماخذه يمه متوسط إنتي وعمتي حصه؟؟؟؟....
أم بندر:إيه...مستقلتها؟؟؟....
بشاير فرحانه:كشخه والله....بس على بالي عندك ابتدائي....أجل دارسين انقليزي يمه...
ام بندر:أول كانوا ينجحونا أي كلام...وبعدين من زمان ماكان فيه انقليزي على عهدنا...(تسأل حصه)درسنا انقليزي حنا؟؟؟...
حصه:لأ.....
كانت شذى متونسه حيل معهم ياحلاتهم والله...

وفجأة دخلت فاطمه ومعها نوف وعايشه اللي مرت عليها بالسواق وهي جايه.....


***

طلال خوي تركي زار أبو بندر....ولقاه تركي اللي انشرح صدره بشوفة خويه....وحتى طلال فرح بالحيل لمن شاف تركي...وحزن بالوقت نفسه لأبو بندر اللي كان مثل أقرب عم عزيز على قلبه....وقعدوا الأخويا يسولفون مع بعض....وبعدها طلعوا على شارع التحليه ودخلوا من أرقى المقاهي هناك...والتقا تركي باخوياه القدامي اللكي كانوا معه بالثانوي...وبعض الضباط هناك..اللي معه بالشغل....وهو في غمرة جمعته ووناسته بهاللمه....جا اتصال من شذى تقوله تبي ترجع البيت....حاول يقولها إنه مشغول....بس أبد مافيه فايده حس إنه شي صاير لها.....ياربي من هالحرمه؟؟؟؟....استأذن من الشباب اللي قد ابطا عنهم...وراح بعد ماترجوه إنه يقعد معهم....بس اعتذر لهم بأمور عائليه....تركوه لأن ابوه تعبان وأكيد الجو متوتر بالبيت....

*****



أول ما وصل تركي عند البوابة الداخليه لبيت أهله دق جوال على شذى اللي طلعت وسط تساؤلات أم بندر وحصه...واستغراب بشاير وسارا... وانتصار فاطمه...وحبور عايشة...
وتركي اللي كان مره ميت قهر من شذى....هذا وقته تدق؟؟...وبعدين وراها تصر كذا إلا أجي؟؟؟...من جد هالمره بتجنني... دواها عندي بس خل تجي وتشوف...
أول ما ركبت شذى السياره كانت ساكته...كان سكوت توتر...وهادئه هذاك الهدوء اللي يسبق العاصفه...كانت من داخل تغلي وتفور...كانت تحس إنها غبيه...غبيه وماعندها كرامه...قعدت تفكر....أنا ليش مارديت؟؟؟...أنا ليه سكت...مو من عوايدي أسكت إذا احد تعدى علي...ومن تكون فاطمه هذي أم الشر حتى أسكت لها؟؟؟....لا تكون بنت الملك وأنا ما أدري... كانت تحس ذيك اللحظه بالإنكســار بالإنهزام....
ناظرها تركي باستهجان...وماكان عارف بحالها...لأن كان بينهم فاصل اللي هو غطى شذى...وعدم معرفته بباقي جوانب شخصية شذى... وعدم معرفة شذى لباقي شخصية تركي...
تركي وهو يحاول يمسك أعصابه:ممكن أعرف وش عندك تبين تردين البيت؟؟؟...
شذى ساكته وما ترد.......بخاطرها مهيب ناقصه مشاكل ودوخة راس...
تركي بعصبيه:انا ماني أكلم جدار....وش فيك ماتردين؟؟؟...
شذى واللي كانت دموعها في حالة استعداد تبي أي كلمه وتنزل...كانت شذى ماسكه نفسها...لأن العبره خانقتها على الأخير....لأنها لو تتكلم راح تنفجر...وكانت تحس مثل الغصه بحلقها...
تركي واللي كان مسرع شوي من كثر العصبيه:شوفي شذى والله إن ماتكلمتي ترى مارح يصير طيب؟...تراني مهوب طرطنقي امشي وراك...
شذى هنا ماعاد قدرت تتحمل...الخلاص آلام العبره خنقتها...خلاص اطلقت العنان للي بقلبها إنه يطلع...تكلمت وما كانت تدري وش تقول...كانت مثل السيل إذا نزل ماعاد يقدر يوقفه أي كان...
شذى بصوت باكي:حرام عليك...من قال إنك طرطنقي؟؟؟...خلاص خلوني بحالي...وش فيك معصب...أنا ماسويت شي...بس من يرجعني البيت؟؟ ..ياليت إني مارحت...ياليت إني مارحت..يكفي يا تركي...لأنكم اغنى مننا انا وأهلي...تتكبرون علينا...الله مغنيني من سابع سما...وبعدين ماحد غصبك علي عشان تتزوجني؟؟؟(قعدت تناظر بتركي اللي كان فاتح عينه على الأخر مستغرب من كلام شذى)...انا أصلا لا كنت اعرفكم ولا شي...وبعدين أنا ماني لعبة وقت...بعدها تقطني بيت أهلي... أساسا انا أعرف ليش أخذتني(وتهدج صوتها بالبكاء والنشيج) إنت اخذتني عشان تبي تحر الزفت سلمى بنت عمك....عشانها رفضتك... أخذت وحده أقل منك مستوى مادي...عشان تحرق قلبها...اللي هي انا من قرادة حظي (وقعدت تناظر تركي وتشوف استغرابه وهو يسوق)لا تسوي نفسك متفاجأ ....أدري إنها بس ترجع من دراستها تحذفني...وتاخذها....تاخذها وتقطني
بعدها قعدت تبكي...تبكي بكاء حار طالع من قلبها...قلب محروق من القهر
اما تركي اللي كان معصب...ومذهول من اللي يسمعه...هذي البنت وش تخربط؟؟؟....من قالها هذا الكلام....من قالها على سلمى؟؟؟...ومن وين جايبه أرميها هذي وآخذ سلمى؟؟؟...
تركي اللي تنرفز جد من كلام شذى:ألحين ممكن أعرف من وين جايبه هالخرابيط؟؟؟....
شذى انصدمت من بين بكائها...يقول عن كلامي خرابيط؟؟؟..ألحين هو مستهتر فيني لهالدرجه...طبعا مايبي مشاكل تعور راسه...كفايه بُعد سلمى عنه وعن قلبه ياجعلها القرداه...
شذى وهي تبكي:لا تنكر...ولا تقول خرابيط...إنت أساسا مكشوف لي يا تركي...فلا تسوي لي فيها مستغرب....
تركي واللي كان وصل البيت...وركن السياره بالقراج...
تركي وهو يشيح بوجهه عنها كبرا وسخريه:اقول انزلي..وصلنا يا النبيهه..
نزل تركي قبلها...أما شذى قعدت تصيح مقهورة...ياربي ارحمني...
نزلت شذى ودخلت البيت ناظرت مالقت تركي....قعدت تناظر بوجهها بالمرآيه الكبيره الموجوده عند المدخل...انصدمت كان وجهها أحمر كان أحد مصفقها...وعيونها وانفها حمر...طلعت فوق قبل مايشوفونها الشغالات ما كانت ودها تطلع ضعيفه قدامهم...
أول ما طلعت...ودخلت غرفة النوم شافت تركي يغير شماغه ويلبس واحد جديد...انقهرت منه...كان سافهها...شذى مارضت إلا تطلع باقي الكلام اللي بقلبها وكانت متأكده إنه مارح يعجب تركي...
شذى:إنت ليه ماتتكلم وتقول تراني خلاص عرفت كل شي يا تركي... وبعدين مهوب انا اللي أخربط...
تركي واللي كان بيرجع يطلع...بس هالمره بيطلع مع نايف ولد خاله اللي مثل عمره تقريبا(أخو ناصر زوج فاطمه)...
تركي من النوع العصبي لو يقعد ياخذ ويعطي معها...مارح يخلص إلا وهو قاضي عليها...لأنه بيقط عليها كلام بيعورها بقلبها ويجرحها ومو حلوة بحقها وهي عروس........
شذى وهي تقرب منه:ليش ماترد؟؟؟؟؟...
تركي:حريه شخصيه...
شذى:طبعا ماعندك جواب لي....
تركي تنرفز من كلامها(يارب تصبرني):شذى...ابعدي عني حد النفس عليك طيبه...
شذى تبكي:إنت ليش تعاملني كذا؟؟؟...
تركي انقهر:ألحين إنتي ليش تبكين؟؟؟....وش صاير لك ببيت أهلي هناك.. وبعدين تعالي وش هالسخافات اللي تقولينها إنتوا أغنياء...وإحنا ما أدري إيش...وش دخل سلمى بنت عمي ألحين...يا تتكلمين مثل الأوادم معي وتفهميني...يا تنثبرين مكانك فاهمه؟؟؟...
تفاجأت شذى من أسلوب تركي معها....بس طبعا خير وسيله للدفاع هي الهجوم(كذا طرى ببال شذى)...
شذى وهي تمسح آثار دموعها وتحاول تتقوى شوي:يعني ألحين يا تركي تبي تقول إنك ما خطبت سلمى الزفت بنت عمك؟؟؟...
تركي يناظرها بعصبيه وده يصفقها هالعبيطه من وين جايبه هالكلام... من حشى راسها...
تركي بعصبيه:لأ...
شذى وهي صوتها بدى يروح بالبكي:لا تقول لأ وتكذب...إلا خطبتها بس هي ردتك بحجة دراستها وقالت لك الزواج بعد الدراسه...إنت انقهرت منها عاد تبي ترد لها الصاع صاعين...رحت خطبت وتزوجت المنحوسه اللي هي أنا...نكايه فيها ولأنك مشالله(بسخريه تقولها)الدنجوان اللي ماتنرفض واللي تأشر بس...ويتنفذ...فكيف ترفضك وإنت الكل يتمناك...
تركي عصب زياده:شذى ترى والله مالي خلقك...وبعدين هذي الخرابيط اللي تقولينها مهيب صح...كل كلامك غلط...
شذى بقهر:يعني تبي تقولي إنك ما كنت تحب سلمى...ولا قد خطبتها؟؟...
انقهر منها تركي...وش قاعده تقول؟؟؟...أنا لو أدري إنه بيصير كذا ما كان وديتها بيت أهلي...
تركي وهو يحاول يضبط أعصابه:أولا يا شذى مالك دخل في حياتي قبل لا أتزوجك فاهمه؟؟؟...ثانيا حبيت سلمى او ما حبيتها فهذا شي راجع لي... شي من خصوصياتي...
شذى من سمعت كلامه خلاص تأكدت إنه ميت فيها يحبها بجنون...يعشقها ويعشق الأرض اللي تمشي عليها...وإنها هي مسألة وقت ومجرد أداة للوصول إلى غايه...وأكيد إني انا الدرس اللي يعلم فيه سلمى وش معنى إنها ترفض تركي...
شذى وهي مصدومه:آسفه إذا تدخلت بخصوصياتك...تركي إنت مشالله كل يوم يظهر لي جزء من الجانب الأسود من شخصيتك...
تركي ما عاد قدر يتحمل سخافاتها...وبنفس الوقت ما كان وده تعرف عن حبه لسلمى شي...مو لأنه ماضي يخجل منه...بس لأنه أكيد بيأثر على علاقته فيها ولو بجزء بسيط...لأن المرأه بشكل عام ماتحب تسمع عن حب زوجها غيرها أبداً....
تركي بعصبيه:شوفي يابنت الناس...موضوع سلمى هذا لا عاد أشوفك تفتحينه قدامي أبد...مابي أسمع لها طاري بهالبيت فاهمه؟؟؟...
وبعدها طلع تركي بعصبيه...وصكر الباب بقوة وهو طالع...يدل على عصبيته....
شذى هنا حست إنها بدت تنفصل إلى عالم ثاني...عالم كئيب...أسود تحس بالحسره و القهر...تحس إنها بدت تصحى من الحلم الوردي اللي كانت عايشته...اللي كانت تحس إنها ملكه فيه...مر قدام عيونها بسرعه شريط ذكرياتها بباريس...تذكرت كيف إنها ودها تطير من السعاده...حست إن هذا كله بدى يتلاشى مثل ذرات الضباب...عرفت إنها الحين بالنسبه لتركي مجرد وسيل انتقام...وإنها مسالة وقت...أما سلمى فهي الاساس...هي الحب...وهي اللي بتكمل باقي العمر معه...لأن شذى مجرد دخيله على هذي العائله اللي ماتعترف بالدخلاء بينهم أبد....
بعدها قعدت تصيح بقهر...تصيح بحسره...تصيح بألم...حست إنها ولا شي بالنسبه لتركي...مالها أي اعتبــار او وجود....على الأقل بالقلب؟؟؟....

أما تركي اللي كان نفسه يعرف من وين جايبه شذى هالكلام؟؟؟...من اللي قالها عن سلمى...معقوله بشاير؟؟؟...لالالا بشاير صح خبله ومتهوره وبايعتها...بس ما توصل إنها تقول شي زي كذا...أمه قالت؟؟؟...بعد لأ مايتوقع إن امه بتزيد كلام إنه خطب سلمى...قعد يفكر سار مرة متعب.. سارا طيبه وما رح تفكر بطريقه سوداويه كذا...في باله أكيد إنها فاطمه آه من فاطمه لو كانت هي وش راح أسوي بها؟؟؟...


***

بعد مرور يومين على هذي الحادثه كانت صحة أبو بندر تتحسن كثير إلى الأمام...تركي فرح من الخاطر بتحسن صحة أبوه اللي الكل كان فرحان فيها...وصايره حركته أحسن من أول بعد ماكانوا خايفين إن الجلطه بتأثر عليه..وعلى حركته...
كانت فاطمه مررره فرحانه بهالشي...كانت تحس بمثل الورود الذبلانه واللي رجعت تتفتح من جديد...وحرصت في الفتره ألاخيره تكثف زياراتها لأبوها اللي كان يحب فاطمه مايدري يحس إنها بكره وأول فرحه له مع إنها الثانيه بعد بندر...بس البنت سبحان الله قريبه لقلب أبوها...


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

شذى اللي فرحت بتحسن صحة أبو بندر كثير كانت باقي ماتكلم تركي اللي مو معطيها وجه أبد...يدخل البيت ويطلع حتى مايناظر فيها...وحتى لمن يجي وقت النوم يعطيها ظهره ولا يهتم إن كانت نايمه ولا صاحيه... و أوقات الأكل بعد ما ياكل معها يا يروح لمتعب وأبوه بالمستشفى أو لأمه اللي تفرح بجيته...أو عند عمته حصه...ومره راح العشا لبيت أخته فاطمه اللي حاول إنه ياخذ منها تلميح على اللي صار بس وجود ناصر ما خلاه ياخذ راحته...لأن تركي كان بيعرف يسحب الكلام من أخته فاطمه..كانت شذى تحس بالتهميش اللي يحس الواحد نفسه ولا شي...التهميش اللي يحطم الواحد ويقلل من قدره...الحياه كذا كئيبه جدا بالنسبه لشذى...واللي كانت مفتقده تركي حيـــل كان يهمها أمره...وكانت تحبه موت...بس قاهرها من ناحية سلمى...اللي حتى ما أنكر حبه لها...تذكرت مكالمته مع ريم واللي حست من جد إن فاطمه ناويه تدمر حياتها...حاولت تلقى لها فرصه تكلم تركي فيها...لأن على قولة ريم إنها ما أعطته فرصه حتى يفهم إيش السالفه على طول هجمت وسوتها سالفه...وهو أكيد مقهور منها ومن حركتها...

في هذي الليله قررت شذى إنها تكلم تركي وتفهمه إيش السالفه وتستسمح منه وتفهم وش سالفة سلمى بنت عمه...
تذكرت هذيك الليله الكئيبه لمن راحت لبيت أبو بندر...كانت القعده هناك وناسه...بس من دخلوا فاطمه و عايشه انقلب الحال على عقبه...تذكرت نظرات عايشه الحارقه لها والكبر واضح عليها من طريقة جلستها... أما فاطمه فأول ما دخلت راحت وسلمت عليها ببرود وجلست جنب عايشه وكانت تحمل لها نفس النظرات...شذى فخاطرها ما كانت تدري ليش يناظرونها كذا...شذى سمعت صوت عايشه وهي تسولف مع سارا...قعدت تحوس في بالها هالصوت مو غريب عليها...فجأة حست بمثل الطعنه لمن تذكرت إن هذا هو صوت الحرمه اللي كانت مع فاطمه بيوم الخطوبه لمن سمعتهم...سمعتهم وهم يذمونها ويمدحون سلمى...اللي على طول ربطتها شذى بإن سلمى أخت عايشه مرة بندر...لحظتها حست بالضعف والعبره خانقتها...
بشاير قامت لأن جوالها دق وطلعت وحده من خوياتها اللي دقت وراحت برا المجلس تكلمها بعيد عن الضجه...
أما سارا فراحت تشوف بنتها انجود...وأم بندر وحصه كانوا قد قاموا وراحوا جلسوا بطرف الصاله الكبيـــــره اللي تتوسط قصر ابو بندر وبعدها فضى المجلس منهم كلهم وما بقت إلا شذى وفاطمه وعايشه ونوف اللي قامت تشوف خالتها بشاير...
فاطمه لحظتها غمزت لعايشه...بأنه حانت الفرصه المناسبه عشان تبين لشذى إنها مهوب قد المقام...
فاطمه:أقـــول شذى شخبارك ما بينتي من رجعتي؟؟؟...
شذى واللي كانت حاسه بالضعف ما تدري ليه خايفه تقط عليها كلام:الحمد لله...بس تعرفين كان تركي مشغول مع الوالد...وما جات فرصه حلوه إني أجي...
عايشه وهي تناظر فاطمه:عسى إنشالله استانستي بفرنسا؟؟؟...
شذى كانت آخر صوت تتمنى تسمعه عايشه...بس ردت عليها وحاولت إن صوتها ما يتغير لأن نظرتهم لها مبين إنهم يضمرون لها شي:الحمدلله...
عايشه بلمز:ليـــه إنتي أول مره تروحين لها؟؟؟...
شذى حست باحراااج لأنها أول مره بس حبت تبين إن عادي:إيه أول مره أروح لها...فيا شي؟؟؟...
فاطمه تتدخل وتسوي نفسها متعجبه:يالله اول مره تروحين لها؟؟؟...ليه إنتي وين قد رحتي من قبل؟؟؟...
شذى منقهره حست إنهم بيجرونها في متاهات:ما قد طلعت برا السعوديه.. هذي أول مره اطلع...غير البحرين ودبي...
فاطمه وهي ترفع حاجب:أكيد ما صدقتي إن اخوي تركي بياخذك لبرا وتشوفين العالم...
شذى انقهرت زياده بس حاولت إنها تمسك أعصابها:لا وش دعوه مره وحده ما صدقت...
فاطمه:لا بس وين يحصلك إنك تسافرين...إذا حتى مع أهلك ما سافرتي ولا ودوك ولا جابوك...
شذى:أحد شكا لك الحال؟؟...وبعدين إذا اهلي لا ودوني ولا جابوني على قولتك...ليه مقهوره؟....
فاطمه:لا ماني مقهورة...بس مشكلة بنت الفقر اللي تطيح على ولد نعمة...
عايشه اللي ماتوقعت إن فاطمه بتقط كلام كبير كذا...بس فرحت مررره..
قعدت شذى تناظرها من فوق لتحت:بنت فقر؟؟؟....أنا بنت فقر يا فاطمه أولا انا الحمد لله شايفه خير ببيت أهلي...بس إذا كان قصدك إنكم أغني مننا أنا واهلي قولي الحمدلله يارب...وخذيها قاعده عندك ترى الفقر مو عيب ولا حرام...والرسول كان فقير والفقراء أول ناس دخول للجنه...
انقهرت فاطمه من ردها وما قدرت ترد عليها بشي حست إنها أفحمتها...
عايشه حست بفاطمه على طول تداركت الموقف لصديقتها وقالت: بس يا شذى فقر وطمع لمن يتجمعون...تتوقعين إيش بيصير؟؟؟...
فاطمه:أساسا الوحده ما يجبرها تاخذ واحد ماتعرف عنه قبل الزواج شي إلا الطمع والعياذ بالله...
شذى:أنا طماعه؟؟؟...انا لاني طماعه ولا شي...(تبي تقهرها زي ماقهرتها) وبعدين يا فاطمه أنا ما أعرفكم قبل ما أخذ تركي أبد...بس إنتوا اللي جيتو للشرقيه عشاني...وتركتوا بنات الرياض وبنات أقاربكم واخترتوني أنا من بينهم...وبعدين وشلون أطمع في ناس ما أعرفهم من قبل يعني ياليت تقيسينها بالعقل طيب...وبعدي تعالي قولي إذا اا طماعه أو لأ؟؟؟...
عايشه انقهرت كانت تبي ترد بس ماعرفت وش تقول...
اما فاطمه انقهرت وقالت والله لأرفع ظغطها وأطلعها من هالبيت وهي مهوب شايفه دربها:اسمعي يا شذى لا تكونين إنتي حاطه ببالك إنه اخوي تركي ميت عليك...أبد شيلي هالفكره من راسك....ولا تفكرين في إنه إنتي أول مره بحياته هو أساسا كان ميت على سلمى بنت عمي...ويحبها حب الموت...
شذى حست إن الدم ماعاد يجري بعروقها من هالكلام؟؟؟...ألحين بدت تتكشف لها أوراق سلمى...اللي كانت مثل اللغز وبدت طلاسمه تتفكك
فاطمه تكمل وسط حبور عايشه:هو راح خطبها...بس هي ردته عشان تبي تكمل دراستها لأنها ألحين بالأردن...هي ما ردته يعني ماتبيه...هي ردته مؤقتا كم سنه إلى ما تخلص دراستها لأنها بتصير مشالله دكتورة... عاد تعرفين تركي يحب يتملك كل شي يطيح بيده وهو مشالله عليه ماينر وماتوقع واحد بالميه ترده...عاد يبي يقهرها...راح قال لنا يبي يتزوج وحده أقل من سلمى بكل شي من مستواها المادي...إلى شكلها...
عايشه تتدخل:طبعا سلمى أختي...بترجع بعد 4 شهور تقريبا...يعني استعدي يا حلوه...لأنك مارح تطولين بينا...
فاطمه:ترى تركي يبي يقهر سلمى لمن تزوجك...وخذى وحده أقل منها...
عايشه:عاد مشالله سلمى كامله والكامل وجهه سبحانه....
فاطمه بالفم المليان:إنتي اصبري وشوفي حذفة تركي لك...وبتقولين فاطمه قالت...
*
*
*
انتظرت قدوم تركي اللي تأخر بالحيل عليها...جا تركي يمكن الساعه 12 بالليل توقع إن شذى خلاص نامت..هو بخاطره أحسن خل تتأدب أصغر عيالها أنا تقعد تهزأ فيني...تركي عارف إن أصعب شعور بالعالم لمن يحس الواحد إنه مهمل ومحد يسأل عنه...وهو حب هذا العقاب النفسي لشذى عشان تتأدب...أول مادخل البيت لقاه هادي كالعاده طلع فوق شاف شذى تنتظره بالصاله اللي بالدور الثاني...
شذى اللي ملت من الإنتظار فرحت أول ماشافت تركي...
شذى بابتسامه:هلا تركي...
ناظرها تركي باحتقار ودخل غرفته مع إنه مستغرب بينه وبين حاله...
عرفت شذى إن الطريق قدامها صعب بس لازم تمشي فيه...لحقته لداخل غرفته...وسمعت صوت مويه بالحمام...عرفت إنه يسبح...انتظرته إلى ما طلع...
شذى بفشله:تركي...باقي زعلان؟؟؟...
تركي ناظرها بنظره:بغيتي شي؟؟؟....
شذى بابتسامه:رضاك....
تركي تركها خل تتأدب...وراح دخل فراشه وهو مطنشها...
شذى راحت وجلست عنده على طرف السرير....
شذى:تركي والله خلاص كفايه عاد....إذا انا غلطانه سامحني تدري ما أحب إنك تكون كذا زعلان علي...
تركي بتعب:شذى أجلي هالنقاشات لبكره...ترى مالي خلقك ولسوالفك...
شذى بحزن:طيب سامحني...والله طول الليل وأنا انتظرك... سامحني ..و بعدين انا ماغلطت وقلت كلام يزعل عشان تزعل...
تركي يعدل جلسته:ما دامك تبين الكلام الحين...نعم آمري آنسه شذى وش عندك؟؟؟..
شذى وهي تحس الدموع بتهل عليها:تركي رجاء سامحني بليز والله آسفه...
تركي:يعني من الغلطان ألحين...أنا ولا إنتي؟؟؟...
شذى:أنا بس سامحني...
تركي:طيب والكلام اللي قلتيه من وين جبتيه؟؟؟...
قعدت شذى تقوله عن الحوار اللي دار بينها وبين عايشه وفاطمه..توقعاته طلعت بمحلها وفاطمه لها دخل كبير بالسالفه...
شذى:عشان لا تلومني إذا زعلت وانطقيت...ولا شرايك هذا كلام مايزعل؟؟
سكت تركي...وبعدها بفتره قال:خلاص مسامحك...مع إن طريقتك غلط لمن جيتي زعلانه المفروض ماتجين تهاجميني كذا...
شذى:بالعكس...هذا يدل كثر حبي لك...وكيف إني ثرت لمن عرفت بأمر غيري إنه يحبك...وإنك تحب غيري...تراك يا تركي ماتعرف وشلون حبي يعذب...لمن أحب أحب بجنون واغير بجنون...وما ابي احد يقرب من حبيبي فاهم...
تركي يبتسم بتعب:يعني أنا حبيبك؟؟؟...
خجلت شذى وقالت بحب: إذا ما عندك مانع إيه...
تركي:عندي مانع...أنا من خذيتك ما بوستيني بوسه وحده..رضوتي هالمره بوسه...
شذى وخدودها حمروا من الخجل:.......
تركي:ترى مارح أرضى على ماتبوسيني...
قربت منه شذى وباسته...ولمن باسته ضمها تركي بحب إلى صدره وحنان... وقالها:يا عمري يا شذى والله إني أحبك...لا عاد تصدقين الناس لمن يقولوك كلام عني طيب...ولو ما بغيتك ما كان خذيتك...وإنتي عندي بحريم الدنيا كلهم...
شذى هنا حست إن هذا كثيــــر كثير بالحيل...قعدت تصيح وتمسكت بتركي أكثر...
قعد تركي يمسح على شعرها ويقول يهديها:شوشو لا تصيحين خلاص...
شذى اللي بعدت عنه قالت بزعل وهي تمسح دموعها:تركي بليز شوشو لأ أحس عقد العالم فيني لمن تقول شوشو...
تركي:خلاص مارح أقول شوشو....تيبن أقول حبيبتي؟؟؟...
شذى:حبيتي هذا احلى شي يمكن تناديني فيه....

***

كان أبو محمد و أم محمد قاعدين بالصاله حزة المغرب مع ولدهم سعود يتقهوون...
أم محمد:وينك يا سعود؟؟...صار لك كم يوم ما قعدت معي؟؟؟...
سعود:حقك علينا يا ست الحبايب...بس تدرين طالع مع أخوياي...
ابو محمد:أبي أعرف..وش تستفيد أنت من هالطلعات والفرفره بالشوارع...
أم محمد:إيه والله...وأبوك صادق...هذا بدل ما تقعد معنا أنا وأبوك تعرف الدار خاليه من بعد أهلها...
سعود: طبعا ست الحسن والدلال...شذى وأنا الله لي...
أم محمد:بالعكس والله إنكم عينين براس وحده...بس تعرف إنت سافرت ورحت وطول الوقت طالع وبالدوام..اما هي الله يحفظها أول مره تبعد عني كانت دوم حولي ومعي ومره وحده سافرت وبعدت عني للرياض...
سعود:الله عليك يام محمد...هي الله يحفظها وأنا بقريح هاه؟؟؟...
ابو محمد:سعود...لا تقولي إنك تغار من الحريم؟؟؟...
سعود بتعجب مصطنع:من أنا؟؟..إني ولد أبوي أنا اغار من الحريم؟؟.. هذا اللي ناقصني بعد...
أبو محمد: إيه خلك كذا سبع وانا ابوك...
سعود بفخر:ما عليك يا أبو محمد...إني فحل ولد فحل...
ام محمد بابتسامه:الله يخليك ويحفظك...ويعطيني طولة العمر إني أشوف عيالك....
سعود:إنشالله يارب...بس يالله يا أم محمد شدي الهمه واخطبي لي..مشالله هذي شذى أصغر مني بخمس سنين زوجتوها...يالله زوجوني تراني زهقت من العزوبيه ودي أطلقها طلاق بائن لا رجعة فيه...
ابو محمد:أجل بزوجك بنت عمك منال أخت مها...مشالله حبيبه وطيبه..
سعود اللي انتفض من سمع أبوه يطري منال هذي اللي ناقص اتزوج هذيك البويه والله لو تكون آخر بنات المسلمين ما آخذتها...
سعود بضحكه كذابه:هههههه لا يباه واللي يعافيك إنت ماتبي ولدك؟؟؟..منال ما باخذها لو شيصير...
ابو محمد عصب وما رضى على بنت أخوه:أقول وش فيها منال هاه؟؟.. والله إنها تسواك وتسوى عشر من الرجاجيل...
سعود بخاطره(فيذا صدقت يباه والله إنها تسوى قبيله مع هالرجوله اللي فيها)...
سعود:ما فيها شي يباه...بس ما تصلح لي منال...
ابو محمد:وليه ماتصلح لك...أنا كنت احتريك متى تطري لي منال عشان تاخذها...في النهايه تقول ماتصلح لي...
ام محمد واللي كانت تحب منال حيل...بس ما كانت تشوف إنها تليق بسعود
وما كان ودها إن أب محمد يجبر ولده إنه ياخذها...عشانها بنت اخوه...
ام محمد:خلاص يابو محمد...لا تجبر الولد على شي ما يبيه...
ابو محمد:أي ولد إلا قد هو رجال مشالله طول بعرض...وش ناقصه عشان لا يتزوج منال...
سعود:خلاص يابو محمد لا تعصب...بس ترى أنا ما ابي منال...
ابو محمد ناظر لده بخنق...وبعدها قعد يتقهوى...
سعود يقول لأمه اللي كانت جالسه جنبه بصوت هامس:شكل الوالد ناوي على القشرا....بس الله يستر...
أم محمد ضحكت لمن قال ولدها كذا...
أما أبو محمد اللي انتبه قعد يناظر بقوه بعيونه الجاحظه في سعود...يعني وش تقصد...
سعود بمزح ويبي يغير السالفه:اقول يباه متى آخر مره تغزلت بأمي؟؟؟...
أم محمد واللي حطت يدها على فمها:يا ولد عيب.....
أبو محمد باستهجان:انت وش قاعد تقول؟؟؟...
سعود وهو يناظر أمه:أقول متى آخر مره تغزلت بهالعيون عيون المها يا جعلني ما ابكيها ابد...
ابو محمد:عيب عليك يا سعود تقول كذا...
سعود:وش العيب؟؟؟...واحد الله عطاه مرتن مزيونه ويتغزل فيها...عادي..
ام محمد:سعود..
سعود:يا قلب سعود آمري....
ابو محمد:خلاص اسكت...
سعود يناظر ابوه بنص نظره:لا يكون بس تغار مني؟؟؟..
ابو محمد:أغار..ام محمد سكتي ولدك من قعد وهو ماغير يخربط وما عنده شي يقوله...
سعود:لا أنا أساسا طالع...وخذ راحتك يباه لو تبي تخمها بعد(سكت لمن شاف نظرة أبوه اللي يخاف منها من صغره)أجل يالله أستئذن أنا..مع السلامه...
ام محمد:الله يحفظك إنشالله....

***

كانت ببيت أخوها بندر...اللي كانوا الثنتين ازواجهم رايحين يحظرون عرس لواحد من اقاربهم...
فاطمه:هاه وش رايك باللي سويته لها؟؟؟...
عايشه تضحك:ههههههه تستاهل...أنا الصراحه ودي بس اشوف شكل تركي وهو يهاوشها على الكلام اللي أكيد تقوله من القهر...
فاطمه:تستاهل باقي ما شافت مني شي...
عايشه:والله تستاهل...ولا هذي كفو تاخذ تركي...
فاطمه:المشكله يا عايشه ما أسرع ما سحرته وصار يحبها...ولا يرضى
بالغلط عليها...
عايشه:أكيد هذول البنات المشافيح...يعرفون يسحرون أزواجهم...
فاطمه:حتى أمي...وبشاير وسارا..كلهم يحبونها حبتها القراده... تخيلي حتى عمتى حصه صايره تحبها حيل...
عايشه:شوفي عمتي اللي أمك تحبها عشان تركي يحبها... وبشاير باقي صغيره وقريبه من سنها ومافي احد بالعايله كبرها فأكيد تحبها... اما سارا تعرفين على نياتها وشافتها تمثل قدامهم إنها طيبه حبتها...اما عمتي حصه تعرفين كل شي به ريحة تركي تعشقه..فما بالك لو تكون زوجته...
فاطمه بتفكير:بس يا عايشه...مالها من تزوجت شهر وشوفي كيف لعبت بهم حسبي الله عليها...
عايشه:تخيلي يا فاطمه تحمل؟؟...
انتفضت فاطمه وقالت بعصبيه:تحمل بعيالنا...معصي تحمل والله لأطفشها بعيشتها...وإذا ما أخلي تركي يطلقها وأخليها تتحسف إنها خذت من ذي العايله ما أكون فاطمه...
عايشه بغرور وأنفة:تتحسف؟؟؟...اصلا هو يحصلها القعده مع مثل عايلتنا بنت الفقـــر...
فاطمه تناظرها بزهو وإعجاب:إيه صح وإنتي الصادقه هو يحصلها... بس تشوفين كيف اخلي تركي يرجع ياخذ أختك سلمى ياحبي لها...
عايشه سكتت واكتفت بالإبتسامه...مو هذا اللي تبيه...
فاطمه:ما قلتي لي...شخبارها؟؟؟...
عايشه:تمام تسلم عليك...بس حلوة لمن كذبتي على مرة أخوك وقلتي إنه خطبها ورفضته....
فاطمه:عجبتك السالفه هاه؟؟؟...
عايشه:بس قللت من قيمة تركي ترى قدام مرته....
فاطمه بضجر:هو قلت قيمته من يوم خذاها...بس إصبري علي وشوفي وش بيصير...


***

اليوم الثاني بالعصـــر...
شذى:ماني مصدقه عمري بشاير عندي بالبيت...
بشاير:لأ صدقي...إنها هي بشحمها ولحمها عندك...
شذى بضحكه:هههههههه أقول خلي عنك الغرور بس....
بشاير:لا الغرور خليته لغيري لا تخافين....
ضحكت شذى وعرفت إنها قصدها فاطمه أختها:ههههه المهم ماعلينا وين خالتي ماجات معك؟؟؟...
بشاير:أنا قلت لها تعالي...بس تعرفين الثنائي المدهش جو عندنا بالبيت وماقدرت تجي...
قعدت تضحك شذى وقالت:هههههههه من الثنائي المدهش؟؟؟...
بشاير:ما تعرفينهم؟؟؟...
شذى:وأنا وش يعرفني فيهم.....
بشاير وهي تقعد:إيه صح إنتي باقي جديده على العايله الثنائي المدهش الله يسلمك هم فاطمه أختي وعايشه بنت عمي ومرة بندر....
شذى تستهبل:طيب عللي ليه مسميتهم كذا؟؟؟...
بشاير:والله إن العربي أثر على الفيوزات اللي براسك..وصايره تقولين عللي أخاف عقب شوي تقولين لي أكملي الفراغ....
شذى تضحك يا ناس تحب بشاير موت دخلت هالبنت قلبها بسرعه: لا بشاير ترى استهبل عليك...
بشاير:واضـــــــح...أصلا حتى تركي خربتيه صاير يقول وداعا يا أختي الصغيره...
تركي واللي كان نازل من فوق رايح لأبوه بالمستشفى:من اللي صاير يقول وداعاً هاه؟؟؟...
بشاير مخترعه:بسم الله...إنت مركب ردار؟؟؟...أقول إنت مرتك خربتك وصايره تتكلم فصحى...
تركي يضحك:هههههههه طيب يالله أنا ماشي بروح لأبوي...
شذى:مع السلامه الله يحفظك...
تركي:ليه ماجات الوالده معك يا بشاير؟؟؟...
ناظرت بشاير بشذى وابتسمت وقالت:لا أبد بس عايشه وفاطمه عندها...


***

هذا اليوم هو فرحه عند الكل...اليوم طلعة أبو بندر من المستشفى..
كان هذا بالنسبه لأم بندر أقصى أمانيها...كانت تدعوا الله إنه يحفظه لها ويرده معافى...كان هو عندها مثل الشمس اللي تضوي لهم...كان هو مصنع الحب بالنسبه لها...كفايه إنه يوم خذاها كانت باقي طفله غريره ماتعرف من أمور الدنيا شي...وبدت تتعلم حبه حبه على يده...يارب السماء احفظ أبو بندر لأم بندر وقر عينها به...

أول ما دخل أبو بندر البيت كان الكل موجود...محد قعد وراحوا يجيبونه من المستشفى متعب وتركي...أما الباقين فكانوا بالبيت باستثناء بندر هو الوحيد اللي بيتأخر عليهم لأن عنده شغل و بعدها بيجيهم بالمغرب... لأن وقت طلعة ابو بندر العصر...

----------


## النغم انيني

فرحتيني فرح الله قلبش

متابعتنش خيوووووه واصلي

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجزء الثامن 



الحريم كانوا مجتمعين بالصاله الداخليه...شذى اللي ما راحت لبيت ابو بندر من ذاك اليوم راحت هذا اليوم...كانت حاسه بتوتر خايفه من طولة لسان فاطمه...وكانت خايفه زياده إنه تسمع شي ما يسرها عن تركي...راحت وكان كل تفكيرها يوجهها إنها لا تحتك لا بفاطمه...ولا تقرب من عايشه
أما فاطمه فكانت جد سعيده بأبوها كانت تحس بالإنتعاش برجعة صحة أبوها
ولمن الكل اجتمع طنشت شذى فاطمه وعايشه...وقعدت مع سارا وبشاير.. وبعد ما راحوا الرجال من عند أبو بندر راحوا الحريم شذى وسارا وبشاير يسلمون على أبو بندر ومعهم فاطمه وعايشه لأن الرجال كانوا كلهم مجتمعين عيال ابو بندر كلهم وناصر وزوج حصه...وحتى أبو عبدالكريم جا رغم صعوبة حركته...
بعد ما سلمت عليه شذى لمست الطيبه منه...
شذى:شخبارك عمي؟؟؟...إنشالله بخير...
ابو بندر:الحمدلله...إنتي هاه شمسويه مع تركي؟؟...أعرفه ما ينطاق..
شذى:لا بالعكس...طيبه وتركي يا حليله طيب معي...
أبو بندر بطيبه:عاد اعذريني يا بنتي قطعت عليك بطيحتي سفرتك...
ناظرت شذى فاطمه بكبرياء تبي تقهرها:لا عادي عمي...عشانك نسوي كل شي...بس اهم شي تقوم لنا بالسلامه...
ابو بندر بابتسامه عذبه:الله يسلم حالك...والله إنك بنت ناس طيبه وعرفت تربي...


***

مـــرت أيام الصيف بسرعه...تحسنت معها صحة أبو بندر تدريجيا بس ما قدرت عايلة أبو بندر إنهم يسافرون عشانه...بس متعب هو الوحيد اللي سافر مع مرته أسبوعين ورجعوا بعد ما طلبه أبوه إنه يسافر...لأنه من جد أكثر واحد تعب بطيحة ابو بندر فهو متعب اللي أهمل بيته ومرته وبنته وقابل أبوه بطيب خاطر...وحب وحنان...متعب رفض السفر بس أبو بندر طلبه إنه يسافر...وبالفعل راح هو وسارا وبنته انجود لبنان أسبوعين ورجعوا...أما تركي فعلاقته مع شذى تحسنت....وشذى اللي علاقتها مع بشاير قوة بالحيــــــل...كانت أيام الصيف حلوه بالنسبه لشذى مره باستثناء حركات فاطمه اللي ترفع ظغطها مع عايشه اللي تحس إنها تحرك فاطمه مثل قطعة الشطرنج...بس هي تعبي وفاطمه تجي منطلقه تنفذ.. وطبعا فاطمه من الأساس مهيب ناقصه زيادة أحد يحركها...اللي فيها كافيها وبزياده....

***
قعدت شذى تفكر بمستقبلها مع تركي اللي تحس من جد محد شاغل باله غيرها هي وبس...أما سلمى يمكن تكون ماضي وانتهت من زمان... أو يمكن تكون غلطه...حست إنها لازم تعيش يومها هذا مع تركي وتأجل موضوع الحمل والأولاد بعدين...لأنها باقي صغيره وتوها متزوجه...يعني تستانس شوي قبل لا تلحق على الهم على قولة المتزوجات...هي حقيقه تحب الأطفال موووت وتعشق حركاتهم بس مهيب فاضيه لهم ألحين... لاحظت إن تركي وده بالعيال بس هي ما تبي...لمحت له على الموضوع بس شكله يبي يصير أب بأسرع ممكن...هو جد ما قد قالها إنه يبي عيال كاش كذا...بس حست من حركاته وكلامه إنه يبي...وقعدت تتذكر إنها بليله كانت سهرانه معه...
شذى: أقول حبيبي مو كأنك هالأيام مطنشني شوي...
تركي يبتسم:ههههه عاد إنتوا يا الحريم يا حبكم للدلع والكلام الحلو...لواقعد أتغزل فيك من الصبح إلين الليل...بعد مايرضيك..
شذى:شوف لو تقعد تتغزل فيني إلى يوم الدين ما توفيني حقي..ولو تتدلعني بعد ما توفيني حقي...
تركي يمزح:أقول انتي ووجهك لا يكثر بس...ترى أنا ماعندي حريم يدلعون...يا تمشين مثل المسطره ولا ترى العقال يستناك...
شذى وهي مخترعه:أقول قال العقال...لا تحسبني أنا عندك بالعسكريه تقعد تعاقب و تتوعد...
تركي:أصلا إنتي لو تدخلين التدريبات اللي بالعسكريه أسبوع...والله إن يخلونك تعرفين نعمة الله فيك...عاد إنتي هالنعومه تطلع من بين عيونك ليشوونك بالشمس ويفقلون راسك من التدريبات والنظام...
شذى:أصلا عادي لو أدخل العسكريه(وبعدين قعدت تفكر) تخيل حبيبي شكل كذا وأنا لابسه بدله عسكريه وكتوفي عليها ثلاثه نجوم؟؟؟...يا حليـــلي أهبل...
تركي يقلدها:يا حليلي أهبل...أقول انثبري بس من جد ما تنعطين وجه.. العسكريه لها رجالها...إنتي حدك تحطين هالمكياج وتلبسين الموضه وبس..
شذى مسويه نفسها زعلانه:هذا حدي؟؟؟..مكياج وموضه؟؟؟...
تركي وهو يرفع حاجب:لا ووظيفة كل حرمه بالعالم بعد...أبيك كذا تملين لي هالبيت بزارين...
شذى استحت شوي منه...وقعدت تضحك...تركي لاحظ هالشي وقعد يضحك عليها...
تركي:هههههههه يا حلوك إذا استحيتي تقعدين تضحكين...أنا الصراحه اول مره أشوف هالحاله بحياتي...
شذى وهي باقيه مستحيه ومتفشله بعد:هههههههه لا والله تتطنز علي؟؟...
تركي:بس ما ادري بروح اقرا بكتب طب النفس يمكن تكون أعراض للدلاخه....
شذى:دلاخه بعينك...أنا دلخه؟؟؟...
تركي مسوي عمره زعلان: افا بعيني؟؟؟...
شذى:لا تسوي عمرك زعلان انا اعرف حركاتك هذي...
تركي باقي زعلان:أ جل خلاص لا تكلميني...
شذى تناظره:زعلان والله؟؟؟...إذا حبيبي زعلان وش أراضيه به؟؟...
تركي: راضيــــه ببوسه حلوه...
شذى بنظره:غيــــرها...
تركي وهو يعطيها ظهره: ما يرضى بغيرها...ولا لا تكلمينه...
شذى:حبيبي لا تزعل تدري إني ما أقوى على زعلك....
تركي وهو يلف:طيب إذا ما تقوين على زعلي راضيني...
شذى:ياربي تركي خلاص...
تركي بعناد:لأ....يعني لأ.....
قربت شذى منه وباسته بوسه خفيفه...
شذى بدلع:خلاص رضيت ألحين يا حضرة الضابط؟؟؟...
تركي بابتسامه وهو لاف عليها:من كثر ماني راضي زعلت مره ثانيه...
شذى:تــــــــركـــــي...
تركي:عيون تركي وقلبه وروحه...
شذى:خلاص رضيت وما في زعل؟؟؟...
تركي:إيه راضي...مادام معاي القمر مالي ومال النجوم...
شذى:ياااااااي من قدي...
تركي يقلدها:يااااااي...هيه شوفي لمن تجيبين لي كومة بزارين ما أبي عيالي يقولون ياااااااي...فاهمه؟؟؟..أبي عيالي كذا سباع ذيابه...رجال صح..
شذى:ذيابه....ليه وش قالوا لك انا ذيبه شرسه أجيب ذيابه....
تركي يفكر:قالولي إنك احلى ام يمكن تصير بهالعالم...وأحن ام...وأطيب ام...
شذى:تركي لا تلعب علي بهالكلام الحلو......تراني أروح فيها...
تركي:هههههههههه لا من جد أتكلم...وبعدين أنا أقصد ذيابه يعني ما يسكتون عن حقهم....
شذى:تركي..شكلك مره مستعجل على العيال؟؟؟.....
تركي وهو يناظرها برومانسيه:أبي أشوف هالزين كله وش يجيب....
شذى بدلع:تركي...ترى أنا ادوخ من الكلام الحلو...
عاد هي قررت إنها تاخذ حبوب منع الحمل عشان ما تبي تحمل...بس طبعا من دون ما يدري تركي...أو أي إنسان كان...هي كانت مره نازله السوق وهي راجعه مرت على الصيدليه وشرت لها...وقررت تستخدمها على سته شهور قدام كفتره مبدئيه حددتها كان ودها تعلم تركي بس هي متاكده إلا متيقنه إنه بيرفض هذا الشي بتاتا....

كان هذا أول صباح يداوم فيه تركي ويرجع للدوام...قام صلى الفجر ورجع ينام له ساعه لمن قام كانت الساعه سته ونص حس بكسل ماوده يداوم تذكر إنه مدد إجازته أسبوعين وبسرعه مرت....ناظر شذى جنبه لقاها قد قامت لمس مكانها دل إنه بارد...شكل الآنسه قايمه من زمان...راح الحمام يبي يغسل وجهه ناظر المرآيه قباله شاف مكتوب بالروج الأحمر
(كل دوام وإنت بخير حبيبي)
وراسمه جنبها قلبين متداخلين على بعض....
ماقدر تركي غير يبتسم ويقول بخاطره(أموووووووت عليها ويلوموني)وقعد يناظر عمره بالمرآيه وشعره منكوش..وعيونه الساحره مليانه نوم...تذكر مانام إلا متأخر...على طول غسل وجهه وآخذ له دوش...وطلع لقى شذى تنتظره...
شذى:صباح الخير...
تركي وهو لاف الفوطه على نص جسمه السفلي:صباح الخيرات...مشالله متى قمتي؟؟؟...
شذى وهي تجلس على طرف السرير:من قبل شوي...
تركي وهو رايح الدولاب بالغرفه الثانيه:كان قعدتيني معك...
شذى وهي طالعه:هذا أنا جيت أقعدك...بس لقيتك قمت إذا خلصت إنزل حضرت لك فطور...
تركي:أوكيـــــــه...ألبس وألحقك..
نزلت شذى وناظرت الصبــاح من النوافذ الكبيره...كان الجو مره روعه وناظرت الطاوله اللي محضرتها...كان الفطور اللي حضرته شكله مره رايق...
بعد دقايق نزل تركي...طالعته بنظرة إعجاب كان شكله مره روعه يذبح بالبدله العسكريه...ماقدرت غير تحط يدها على قلبها وتطلع زفره طويله من صدرها...تذكرت حلمها اللي ملت منه ريم إنها تتزوج ضابط والله عطاها ماتتمنى...الحمدلله لك يارب...
تركي يناظر الفطور:مشالله قايمه من الصبح تحظرين الفطور...
شذى بابتسامه:تستاهل حبيبي...يالله تعال افطر ترى كله أنا محظرته لحالي
تركي وهو يقعد:أخاف بس سونيا ساعدتك...
شذى تقعد جنبه:لا وش دعوه...والله محد ساعدني..
تركي يغمز لها:الله يعينك تحملي فراقي...عارف إنك راح تذرفين الدموع علي بس تحملي الفراق تعرفين لازم أرجع الدوام...
شذى تجاريه:شفت كييييييييييف...ما أدري كيف رح أدخل الغرفه بعدك... الله يصبرني بس للظهر...
تركي يناظرها بنص نظره:تتطنزين إنتي وخشتك...أدري بس اطلع من الباب بتقولين فكه مابغى يرجع الدوام..حوم كبدي 48ساعه باليوم مقابلني...
شذى ضحكت:هههههه انا أقول كذا؟؟؟...بالعكس والله حرام عليك أنا مره حزينه إنك بترجع للشغل...
تركي ابتسم لها وهو ياكل:تدرين ياشذى ماتزوجتك خربت...
شذى تناظره باستغراب:أنا خربتك؟؟؟...
تركي وهو ياكل ويتكلم بثقه:إيه خربتيني...صاير أقول كلام حلو..ألحين أخاف أشوف أحد الجنود اللي عندي بدل ما اعاقبه إذا خالف...أصير أقوله لا تعيده حبيبي طيب؟؟...
قعدت تضحك شذى:ههههههه تركي عاد لاتصير شديد بزياده...
تركي هو يحط عينه بعينها:والله يوم كنت بالكليه وأول ما اشتغلت...لمن كنت اخالف محد يقول ارحموه حرام...كانوا يطلعون روحي بالتدريبات والعقوبات...
وبعد فترة صمت بسيطه...
شذى وهي تناظر النجوم اللي على كتف تركي:أقول تركي النجوم هذي كيف ركبتها<<<دلخه السهر مأثر عليها...
تركي يناظرها:شذى روحي نامي...قمت تخورينها...
ضحكت شذى:ههههههه والله أمس عقب مانمت شفت فيلم أثرفيني...
تركي:أشوف فيه خيانه..سهر من وراي عقب ما أنوم...
شذى:ههههههههه أي خيانه بس ما جاني نوم...
تركي وهوقايم:الحمدلله...يللا أنا استأذن لو قعدت معك مابروح إلا العصر..
وقام وشذى وراه...إلين وصل الباب...
تركي بمرح:أشوفك وراي...لا يكون مضيعه شي؟؟؟..
شذى تقلده:مضيعه شي...ألحين مسويه فيها رومانسيه هذا جزاتي؟؟.. قاعده أقلد البطله أمس وهي توصل حبيبها للباب تودعه...
تركي:ها..ألحين عرفت وش السبب في كل هذي المراسيم الصباحيه اللي مسويتها...أثرك قاعده تقلدين فيلم أمس وتمثلين علي؟؟؟..
شذى:لا أمزح معك والله ماقلدت فيلم أمس...الفيلم لجيم كاري لو أقلده وش رح أسوي بك؟؟؟...بس حبيت أودعك حبيبي يا بعد هالدنيا كلها...
تركي وهو واقف عند الباب بيطلع:آآآه يابعد هالدنيا وحدها بس بتسفرني القطب لشمالي وماعاد ترجعني...(يهمس لها)خفي يامره ترى مو زين كثر الكلام الحلو...
شذى:أوكيه...متى تروح يا سيد تركي وتقضب الباب؟؟؟...كذا حلو؟؟؟...
تركي يبي يقهرها لبس القبعه العسكريه اللي كانت بيده وطق لها تحيه عسكريه ولبس نظارته الشمسيه وودعها بهمس:يالله في آمان الله...وترى كل شي منك حلو..
وطبع قبله خفيفه على خدها الناعم...وطلع..
قعدت شذى تناظر من عند الباب وهو رايح يركب سيارته إلين ماتحرك وراح...واختفى عن عيونها....
كانت تحس بالفرح...كانت تنتشي بالسعاده...كانت تحس إنها أميره من أميرات العصور الوسطى الأوروبيه..اميرات النهضه...وزمن الحب.. والعشق...والنرجسيه...والأحلام الملتهبه...وتركي القائد العسكري اللي طاح في غرامها...وأسرها هي بحبه...كانت شذى تحس حبهم غير... غير وبس من غير محد يسأل ليه...كفايه تركي طرف فيه...اللي ماتقدر تقول غير إنها....تموووووووووت عليه وتعشقه بجنووووووووون...
***

محمد يلاعب بنته رنا:مين حبيبة بابا؟؟؟....
رنا وهي تأشر على عمرها: أنا بابا...
محمد يبوسها ويقعدها بحظنه:ياناس هذي شيخة البنات كلهم...
مريم وهي تناظر محمد:أقول محمد وش أخبار أختك؟؟؟..
محمد وهو ملتهي مع بنته رنا يلاعبها:بخير..(يرفع راسه يناظرها)وش عندك تسألين؟؟؟...
مريم:لا...بس من تزوجت لها أربع شهور...ولا زارتنا للشرقيه...
محمد:والله ماأدري...بس هي توها متزوجه...وتعرفين زوجها ضابط عسكري يعني دوام حكومه...مهوب على كيفه يقدر يجي...
مريم:طيب أهله عندهم خير؟؟؟...
محمد حس إنه سؤال غبي لأنها للمره الميه بعد المليون تسأله نفس السؤال كل مافتحوا طاري شذى وزوجها...
محمد بضيق:إيه...وإنتي ما عندك إلا هالسيره...
مريم تجاهلت ضيقه في الإجابه عليها:طيب وش حده على العسكريه كلها تعب وشقا مادام عندهم خير...والله ناس بطرانه ماتدري وش تسوي...
محمد اللي مايحب تركي أبد:كيفه والله...
مريم:طيب وش كنت بأقولك...سمعت أمك تدور عروس لسعود؟؟...
محمد بعصبيه:أمي هذي المفروض تقولين لها خالتي تخلخلت ضلوعك زين...
مريم عصبت:أنا ماقلت شي غلط عشان تدعي علي؟؟؟...
محمد وهو ينزل بنته من حظنه:روحي بابا إلعبي مع أختك(يكلم مريم)شوفي يا مريم والله إن ماتعدلت مع أمي لتشوفين شي ما يعجبك فاهمه؟؟؟...
وطلع معصب من عنده...اللي حتى بيوم إجازته ما خلته يتهنى مع بناته...
وهي مستغربه منه.وش فيه صاير عصبي...مايطيق كلمه؟؟؟..

***

----------


## شوق الربيع

بعد مرور يومين...
كانت شذى رايحه مع السواق بالمغرب لبيت أبو بندر...اللي خلاص تعودت على الروحه والجيه معه...لازم تتعود على كثر مشاغل تركي اللي كان وقتها طالع مع أخوياه...
ام بندر:هلا والله بشذى...
علاقة أم بندر تحسنت كثير مع شذى...صايره معها أحسن من أول حستها حبوبه ومتواضعه مو مثل ما قالت فاطمه وعايشه...
شذى:هلا خالتي شلونك؟؟؟...
ام بندر:تمام...وين تركي مانزل؟؟؟...
شذى:لا خالتي أنا جايه مع السواق....تركي طالع مع أصدقاه...
ام بندر:عاده على طلعاته ذي ماتركها...
شذى بابتسامه:أوه شكلها طبع في ابو الشباب...
ام بندر:من أيام الثانوي وهو كذا...كان طيب غصب يطلع يعني يطلع... عنيد واجتماعي...
شذى:هو من ناحية عنيد عنيد...بس وين بشاير ما أشوفها؟؟؟...
أم بندر بقلة حيله:فوق نايمه...
شذى باستغراب:للحين؟؟؟...
ام بندر:ماتنام إلا الظهر مواصله من الليل وتخمدها نومه للعشا...
شذى:طيب ماتقوم؟؟؟...
أم بندر:تطلع روحي عشان تقوم...نومها ثقيل مره...
شذى وهي قايمه طالعه لبشاير:أجل بأروح أطلع لها...
شذى كانت خلاص من الشهرين الأخيره تعودت وتجرأت على عائلة تركي وصايره لمن تجيهم تطلع للدور الثاني عادي بدون أي إحراجات مثل أول ماتزوجت...
طقت شذى باب...محد رد..طقت الباب إلين مافتحت بشاير الباب وكانت معصبه...بس تفاجأت لمن شافت شذى على بالها الشغاله أرسلتها أم بندر...
بشاير اللي تحول عبوسها إلى ابتسامه:هلالا...متى جيتي؟؟..
شذى وهي تدخل:توني ألحين...
بشاير وهي تدخل وراها:ومشالله...على طول درعمتي على فوق...
تفشلت شذى...وبعدها ردت:لا كنت تحت عند خالتي...وبعدها طلعت لك إنتي يا الدوبه...
بشاير قعدت تضحك على تبرير شذى...
شذى عرفت إنها تستهبل:وجع يا الخايسه...أحرجتيني من جد...
بشاير تتثاوب:والله حرام مانمت إلا ثلاث ساعات...
شذى:أي ثلاث ساعات واللي يرحم والديك..خالتي تقول من الظهر نايمه والحين إحنا مغرب....يعني لك ست ساعات تقريباً...
بشاير:لا إحسبي تقطيعات أمي وهي داخله(تقلد أمها)يله الغدا...قومي صلي العصر...يله تعالي انزلي تقهوي معنا...مع إني عمري ماتقهويت معهم العصر...وبعدين...يله صلي المغرب...قومي خلاص كفايه نوم..
شذى قعدت تضحك على بشاير وهي تقولها تحس باقي فيها نوم...
شذى تحاول تتكلم بجديه:لا من جد بشاير وقت نومك غلط...يا تتعدلين وتنومين مثل الناس...يا تقعدين بهالنوم اللي من كثر مايتقطع يعور القلب...
بشاير وهي تحك راسها:لا انا احول الحين أعدل نومي...
شذى:إيه لازم تعدلينه..الاسبوع الجاي جامعه خلاص مافيه دلع...
بشاير باهتمام:إلا صح على طاري الجامعه...وش ناويه تسوين تكملين ولا تعيدين؟؟؟...
شذى بضجر وهي تحط رجل على رجل:لا وع وش أعيد أو أكمل؟؟؟...أنا خلاص باقعد بالبيت......
بشاير واللي انتبهت زياده:تقعدين يعني مارح تكملين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟......
شذى:إيه مارح أكمل زهقت من الدراسه أبي أرتاح على الأقل هالسنتين وبعدها يصير خير...
بشاير:زين تركي يدري بهالقرار؟؟؟؟؟...
شذى:إيه يدري ومساندني بعد...
بشاير بقهر:تركي هذا أناني...لمن قلت لأهلي إني أبي أقعد هالسنه بالبيت رفضوا...ولمن عرف تركي...قعد يعطي محاظره عن العلم وعن أهميته في حياة الإنسان...
شذى بنص عين:ليه أناني؟؟؟...
بشاير:لأن الباشا مايبي يتعب زوجته...يبيها ترتاح من الدراسه...وتتفرغ له أما أنا يا قرادة حظي ونحسي...بأدرس...آه يا القهر ناس مرتاحه وناس بتكرف..
شذى:ههههههههه على الأقل انا متزوجه...أما إنتي بنت باقي ما أعرست...
بشاير بحسره:وين الي بيعرس علي؟؟؟...يا حسرة قليبي علي...
شذى:يعني تبين تعرسين إنتي ووجهك ألحين؟؟؟..
بشاير:ودي أتزوج...خاصه لمن تزوجت صديقتي اللي كانت تدرس معي هالصيفيه....فتحت شهيتي على الزواج...قعدت تمدح في العرس...إلا وش رايك بالعرس يا شذى؟؟؟...
شذى بتفكير:امممممم من جد ما ادري وش أقولك...غير إن أحلى مافي الزواج تركي...تركي وبس...ولا الزواج زي أي مشروع ثاني يتحمل النجاح أو الفشل...
بشاير:اقول شذى...شكل تركي لعب بعقلك...
شذى:حلاله...
بشاير تتحمدالله:الحمدلله والشكر...مرة اخوي مهيب صاحيه...

***

ماقدرت تمسك ضحكتها لمن سمعت أخوها يشكي لها من أبوهم...
سعود بعصبيه:تضحكين أنتي مع هالخشه...
شذى تضحك:ههههههه ياخي الله حاط لك منال في طريقك خلاص مالك مفر منها...
سعود مقهور:أنا آخذ منال؟؟؟...والله ما آخذها لو وش يصير..
شذى:طيب أمي وش تقول؟؟؟...
سعود يتنهد:آه يا يمه...تعرفين امك جنب الحيطه ويفتح الله..مالها راي..
شذى بحنان:يا عمري يا يمه...وش مسويه عقبي؟؟..
سعود:آقول خلينا من أمي ألحين..أنا وش أسوي بالمصبيه ذي كيف أقنع أبوي بإني ما أبي منال...
تذكرت شذى لمن رفضت تركي..وبعدين أبوها غصبه عليها...
سعود:ألــــــو...وينك يا شيخه؟؟..
شذى تضحك:اسمي شذى مهوب شيخه..
سعود مهوب طايق لفلسفتها:اوووهووووو يا شين ما طريتي...تدرين؟؟..
شذى:هلا...
سعود:ياللا اذلفي أنا الغلطان ادق اشكي لك...على قولة أبوي وش له تشكي للحريم..
شذى:أشوف نسخه جديده صايره تتشكل من أبوي قدامي...
سعود بفخر:والله لي الفخر إني اصير اشبهه...أبوي لي دخل مجلس اهتز المجلس كله له...وهو الإسم لي طريته تسمعين المدح يهل عليه...
شذى:إيه والله والنعم بأبوي...إلا ستين نعم به...
سعود:أوكيه يله طسي...انا دقيت عليك لأنك يا الدوبه لا تدقين علي ولا تسألين...أشوفك نايمه بالعسل مع حبيب القلب...
شذى تضحك:ههههههه وش فيكم علي إنت وريم خويتي تقولون لي إني نايمه بالعسل دايم؟؟؟...
سعود بمكر:أقول شذى وش اخبارها ريم؟؟..
شذى حست بسؤاله:سعود وش تبي؟؟؟..
سعود:أقول وش اخبارها؟؟؟..
شذى ببرود:تمام...
سعود بخبث:والله إن أمي قالت لي إنها بنت طيبه..وبعرسك عيون الناس عليها مشالله جمال واخلاق...يعني كامله والكامل الله...
شذى حست إن سعود وده بريم...حتى شذى نفسها وده إن ريم تاخذ سعود بس هي تحب عبدالعزيز...
شذى:حبيبي سعود إبعد عنها...البنت خلاص محجوزة لواحد...
سعود حس بالقهر إن البنت طارت منه...حب يقهر شذى:ليه هي أرض محجوزة؟؟؟...
شذى تبي تقهره:والله هذا اللي حصل يا الحبيب...دور غيرها..
سعود بعصبيه:اوكيه...سي يو...
تبي ترد عليه...شافته صك الخط بوجهها ضحكت عرفت منه إنه معصب..
قعدت تفكر والله حرام سعود ياخذ منال...لقت فكره إنها لازم تلقى بديله لمنال يخطبونها لسعود...ويحاولون يقنعون أبومحمد فيها...بس مين اللي تصلح لسعود؟؟؟....
قعدت تتذكر بنات اقاربهم وبنات جيرانهم وحده وحده مالقت وحده تناسبه وحتى البنات اللي كانوا معها بالكليه يدرســـون...بس من تصلح له مين؟؟؟...

***

تركي راح يزور عمه أبو عبد الكريم اللي يستاهل الزياره...
تركي وهو يصب القهوه لعمه:أقول ياعمي..وين عمتي ام عبدالكريم؟؟..
تركي كان عادي يكشف عليها...
ابو عبدالكريم وهو ياخذ الفنجال من يد تركي:ما أدري بس ألحين اناديها
تركي:والله إنه وحشتني حيل..لي والله وأنا ماشفتها؟؟..
ابوعبدالكريم:فيك الخير ياولدي...
تركي:لا ياعمي...هذا واجبي إنت الكبير وعمي...وزيارتك حق وواجب...
ابوعبدالكريم:طيب وش إنت مسوي مع شغلك؟؟..
تركي:الحمدلله...
ابو عبدالكريم:ما كان أحسن لك لو إنك إشتغلت مع ابوك واخوك...
تركي وهويتنهد: أنا أشوف راحتي في شغلي ألحين..وبعدين أنا ميولي ماهيب تجاره...
ابو عبدالكريم:مو كل من يشتغل بالتجاره..لازم يميل لها..
تركي:بس انا اعرف نفسي...رجل اعمال فاشل من الطراز الأول...
ابو عبدالكريم:بس أنا أشوفك غير...بالعكس أحس عندك دهاء التجار..
تركي وهو ياخذ الفنجال من عمه:والله ياعمي...مااشوف عندي من اللي تقوله..إلا شخبار عبدالكريم؟؟؟...
ابوعبدالكريم:الحمدلله بخير...بس هذا أنا أقنعه إنه يترك شغله ويرجع للرياض مع بنتي سلمى...
تركي اللي انقبض قلبه من سمع طاري سلمى... حبه الأولاني...
تركي:إلا شخبارها سلمى؟؟؟...
ابوعبدالكريم:الحمدلله زينه...خلاص بتاخذ الدكتوراة الشهر الجاي وبترجع عقبها للرياض...
تركي يغير الموضوع:طيب ليه تبي عبدالكريم يترك شغله بالسفاره هناك؟..
ابوعبدالكريم:وش له الغربه يا ولدي؟؟؟..وش له يحرق قلبه أهله عليه... هذا إنت مشالله عليك إنت واخوانك حول أبوك...وهو ولدي الوحيد رايح وخلانا أنا وأمه شياب بحالنا...
عوره تركي قلبه على عمه:ليه يابو عبدالكريم؟؟..إحنا وين رحنا عنك ولا إحنا ما نصلح؟؟..
ابوعبدالكريم بحنان:لا يا تركي...لولا الله ثم أنتوا وأبوكم..ولا كان قد مت بحسرتي من زمان...
تركي:الله يعطيك العافيه وطولة العمر ياعمي...إنت البركه والخير كله...
عقبها قعدوا يسولفون شوي...ولمن اذن العشا طلع تركي وهو يفكر بعمه اللي أول مره يشكي ضعف له...ويفكر بولد عمه عبدالكريم..الرجل السياسي اللي انخرط بالسلك الدبلوماسي...وله أحلام تعانق النجوم... اللي منها إنه يصبح سفيـر للملكه العربيه السعوديه..بس وين يحصل له هذا إلا بعد مايذوق ألم الغربه والتعب والشقا...ومو بس هو اللي يذوق الألم..لا حتى أهله لازم يحسون بالغربه والألم...قعد يفكر بسلمى..والله وكبرتي يا سلمى وصرتي دكتورة...تذكرها وهي بأيام الثانويه كانت مثل الورده اللي توها تفتح وبدى شذاها ينتشر...تذكر احلامها..غرورها بنفسها..ودلعها.. وحبه لها...تذكر كيف إنها كانت تقول إنها بتصير شي كبير..مارح تحصر نفسها بالشهاده الجامعيه مثل سارا مرت متعب واللي كبرها وبسن بعض..
كبروا..وكل واحد كبرت معاه أمانيه...سارا تزوجت وصارت أم وهذا اهم احلامها إذا كان ماهو الوحيد...وهو صار ضابط عسكري..وسلمى دكتوره يعني الدكتوره سلمى...وراح يسبق الدال إسمها بكل مكان...
فكر بشذى الطفله الكبيره...غنج البنات...وباكورة الصبا...حس بالخيانه إنه يتذكر سلمى وهي زوجته بس حاول يطمن نفسه إنه لشذى وبس...مايدري عنده إحساس إن رجعة سلمى بتسبب إعصار إذا ما هد تركي...على الأقل يحركه من مكانه...
أما أبوعبد الكريم فظل يفكر في تركي بعد ماطلع من عنده...والله إنك رجال يا تركي وأخلاق..وكريم من منبت كريم...ظلت الحسره تدق في قلب أبو عبدالكريم..إنه كيف تركي ما أخذ سلمى ليش...وش ناقص سلمى عن البنت اللي اخذها تركي...ووين راح حب تركي لسلمى...وانا اللي كنت أحتريه متى يخطبها...بس شكل الرجال طار من سلمى..ومستحيل تلقى سلمى مثل تركي...

***

متعب:أقول سارا...وش رايك ندرس انجود هالسنه؟؟؟...
سارا:أخاف يا متعب عليها...تدري باقي صغيره...
متعب:لا تخافين على بنت أبوها...صدق هي صغيره بس بنت رجال محد بيتعدى عليها...
سارا بابتسامه:هههه كله منك...بنتي صايره ولد والسبب إنت...
متعب باستغراب مصطنع:أفا ليش انا؟؟...
سارا:إيه إنت...عودتها من يوم هي صغيره على إنها تاخذ حقها وبزياده وتتعدى على الغير...
متعب:وبنتك فيها الخير والبركه...إلا شخبار مرة تركي؟؟؟...
سارا:ليش تسأل عنها؟؟؟؟...
متعب:لأن الخلافات عليها زايده هاليومين...فاطمه أختي تقول شينه وكريهه وعمتي حصه تقول إنها مشالله عليها...
سارا تتنهد:تبي رايي أنا فيها...أنا أشوفها مشالله عليها...حبوبه وطيبه... ومتواضعه...مو مثل ما تقول فاطمه...بس فاطمه باين إنها تكرهها بشكل حتى مبين في تصرفاتها...وحتى عايشه معها...
متعب:ياخي عايشه ذي مدري وش تبي؟؟؟...الصراحه أحس إنها سوسه وشغلها كله من تحت لتحت...مو مثل فاطمه أختي مشالله إذا كرهت احد أو حبته...الخبر كلن درى به القاصي والداني...
سارا:طيب وش يقول تركي عن مرته؟؟؟...
متعب ضحك:ههههههههه لمن أسأله يقول ماشي معها وطيبه...
سارا:زين ليه تضحك؟؟؟...
متعب:لا أبد..بس ما أتخيل تركي متزوج ومسؤول عن بيت...

***

بالدوام...
طلال وهويجلس قبال مكتب تركي:هلا والله بتركي...
تركي وهو يمدد رجله:هلا فيــك...وش عندك راز وجهك عندي من بداية صباح الله خير..
طلال:والله جاي أبي اتشمت...
تركي بنظره:تتشمت في إيش؟؟؟...
طلال يبتسم:إنك ودعت الإجازه...صاير لك أسبوع مدوام..واللي يشوفك تداوم هالأسبوع يقول إنه توه مدوام...
تركي:والله ياخوي...مهيب زينه الإجازة الطويله وبعدها دوام تعب خاصه هاليومين صاير يضغطون علينا بالعمل والمرابطات..
طلال:بس إنت باقي ماجاتك مرابطات...
تركي:من الأسبوع الجاي بيصير عندي بالأسبوع يومين أرابط فيهم...
طلال:الله يعين ياخوي...بس تعرف الأحداث اللي قاعده تصير ألحين بالرياض من إرهاب وغيره...
طلال يكمل:حسبي الله عليهم ازهقوا ارواح بريئه هالإرهابيين من دون ذنب...
تركي باهتمام:المشكله بعد يرجوون لأفكارهم المريضه ومعتقداتهم الخاطئه ومذاهبهم التكفيريه...
طلال يسند راسه ورى:تدري عشان كذا في دورة بعد شهر مدتها ثلاثه شهور بأدخل فيها..(يسأل تركي)وش رايك تدخل فيها؟؟؟..
تركي وهو يناظره وعيونه مفتوحه على الآخر:أكيــــد معك يا طلال ...تعرف دورات كذا لازم آخذها...
طلال وهو قايم:ماشي..خل أروح احط اسمك معي..
طلع طلال وقعد تركي يفكر بالإرهابيين وش هدفهم؟؟..وش هالأفكار اللي يحملونها خطأ عن الجهاد والإسلام..اللي هو بريء منهم كل البرأه..وهم شوهو صورته قدام العالم أجمع وصار كل مسلم بالخارج ينعت بالإرهابي..

***

تركي وهو قاعد يفرفر بالتلفزيون مالقى شي يعجبه..ناظر شذى اللي جايه ومعها كاسين كوفي...
أخذ كاس منها وقالها:شذى وش رايك نروح لعمتي حصه من رجعتي من فرنسا مارحتي لها إلا مرتين...
شذى:عادي نروح...بس (تناظر الساعه)الحين الساعه تسع..أكيد نامت..
تركي:لا عادي بعض الأحيان تكون صاحيه...
وقام تركي وجرها مع يدها:يله قومي خل نلبس نروح لها نسوي لها مفاجأه..
شذى:طيب دق عليها يمكن نايمه أو طالعه ماتدري...
تركي يغمز لها:إذا مالقيناها..طلعتك نتمشى مع بعض...
فرحت شذى من رجعة الرياض ما طلعت معه إلا مرتين تقريبا...ومرتين ثانيات راحت فيهم لبيت عمها سعد اللي استانست معهم بالحيل...
شذى وهي تمشي وراه طالعه:تركي وين نروح لو مالقيناها؟؟؟..
تركي يضحك:ههههههههه والله مشكله حرف الراء عندك...
شذى بتعجب:ليــه؟؟؟...
تركي:صاير عندك ياء...(يقلدها ويزودها حبتين)تيكي وين نيوح...
طقته على كتفه بخفيف وقالت بعصبيه:تتطنز؟؟..على الأقل أحسن منك صاير عندك هيلكوبتر...
ضحك تركي:ههههههههه بس من جد أحبك وأحب دلعك...وأحب(يقلدها) تيكي على لسانك...ماصرت أحب اسمي إلا عندك وبس...
شذى بغنج:تــــركــــي...
تركي:عيون تركي...
شذى وتزيد غنجها:اتركني بحالي...
*
*
*
*
.....:هلا والله تو مانور البيت وأهله...وش هالمفاجأة الحلوة؟؟؟...
دخلوا داخل ببيت العمة حصه...وخاصه إن البيت مافيه أحد غيرها..دخل تركي قبلها..لأنه ماخذ راحته بهالبيت وبقوه...
تركي وهو يقعد:وش رايك؟؟...أبد قلت عمتي ولازم نسهر عندها سهره خاصه...
شذى بابتسامه:إيه والله يا عمتي...كان خاطري ازورك من زمان...
حصه بابتسامه:الله يحييك بأي وقت...ومو لازم تجين بزياره رسميه.. صيري مثل رجلك كل شوي وهو ناط لي...بدون سابق موعد...
تركي يضحك:هههههه أفا يا يمه...هذا جزاتي إني كل شوي جاييك أزورك...
حصه:ههههه أمزح معك يا تركي...وصدقيني مافيه أحد بيجي بغلاتك يا الغالي...
قعدت شذى تناظر تركي...ولمن شافها تركي تناظره...حب يقهرها..
تركي:أقول يايمه..ترى بعض الناس غاروا منك...
حصه تناظر شذى بابتسامه:ههههههه تركي خل البنت بحالها..
شذى انحرجت من كلام تركي(حسبي الله على ابليسك ياتركي)
شذى باحراج:ماعليك منه ياعمه...هو يقول كذا يبي ينرفزني...
تركي يناظرها:طيب احلفي إنك قبل شوي ماقعدتي تناظرني لمن قعدت عمتي تقولي عن غلاتي عندها...
شذى باحراج:يعني وش تبي أناظر... السقف مثلا؟؟؟...
تركي:لأ أنا ما قلت ناظري السقف..بس عيونك كانوا بيطلعون من محاجرهم...
شذى تناظر تركي بنظره يعني اتركني يا ولد الناس...
حصه قعدت تضحك:ههههههههههه تركي خلاص..خل شذى بحالها(تكلم شذى)ما عليك منه تركي واعرفه زين...
شذى باحراج وهي ترجع شعرها ورى إذنها:لا عادي عمتي بس هو يبي يحرجني صايره أعرف حركاته...

***

----------


## شوق الربيع

كانوا الثنتين بالسوق يتسوقون بشاير ونوف بنت أختها...
بشاير اللي تستعد للجامعة..ونوف اللي نزلت معها السوق..وبعد ما شالت بشاير نص الملابس والجزم اللي بالمجمع راحوا قعدوا بالكوفي...
نوف:أقول بشاير وش خليتي بالسوق...كل شي شريتيه؟؟..
بشاير:بتدفعين شي من جيبك؟؟؟...الحمدلله كل هذا من خير ابوي الله يطول بعمره..
نوف:ماقلنا شي..بس نص اللي شريتيه خايس والله إني شفتها ببضايع العام الماضي..
بشاير:طالع من يتكلم وينصحني؟؟؟...أقول دادا روحي هذا اللي ناقصني بزران ويتكلمون...
نوف بعصبيه:بزران بوجهك..إنتي المخفه كل ما دخلنا محل وجا العامل يمدح لك البضاعه خمتيها..منتي بصاحيه..
بشاير حقرتها وهي قاعده تشرب الموكا:أقول نويف..انا الغلطانه اللي اقنعت امك إنك تجين معي..ولا حدك تنزلين معها هي أو عايشه..
وبعدها قاموا..وقبل لا يطلعون دخلت بشاير محل ساعات..أعجبها ونوف واقفه برى..بعدها طلعت بشاير وهم طالعين من المجمع شافوا فارس ولد بندر داخل المجمع معاه اثنين من أخوياه...
بشاير:نوف...مو هذا فارس ولد أخوي؟؟...
نوف تناظر وقلبها يقرع مثل الطبول:إلا.. هذا ولد خالي فارس..
بشاير اللي ماعجبها لبس فارس أبد..ولا تسريحة شعره..أما نوف فكانت تشوفه شيخ الرجال كلهم...
كان لابس برمودا جينز أسود..مع قميص ضيق كات لونه أسود مرسوم عليها المصارع حانوتي..وشعره كان طويل من ورى ومقصوص بطريقه عشوائيه.. ومنقزة بالجل وصابغ اطرافه بنفسجي مع كحلي...وحاط النظاره على شعره
بشاير بقرف:وش ذا؟؟..
نوف واللي راااحت لعالم ثاني:يهبل ياعرب..من دون رتوش من دون..
قاطعتها بشاير:هيه إنتي يا خبله وش تقولين؟؟..
نوف بنظره حالمه:وش رايك فيه؟؟...قمر والله قمر..
بشاير:قمر؟؟...قمر بعينك..والله إنه يفشل..شوفي وشلون يمشي مع أخوياه من وين جاي هذا؟؟...
نوف تدافع عنه:وشو من وين جاي هذا؟؟؟..بعدين عادي كل الشباب كذا ألحين...لا تصيرين معقده..
بشاير بعصبيه وهي رايحه للسياره تركب:إحنا أهل الرياض بدو..يعني هذا أشياء دخيله علينا...وعيب على ولد شيوخ مثل فارس إنه يسوي كذا..
نوف قعدت واقفه عند باب السياره إلين دخل فارس المجمع واختفى عن نظرها ودخلت السياره وهي حاسه..بالحب..لمن شافت ابتسامة فارس.. ياترى هل هو يحبني ولد خالي ولا في باله وحده ثانيه؟؟...

***
عايشه:فاطمه وش أبشرك به؟؟؟...
فاطمه بسخريه:إنك بتذلفين عن وجهي...
عايشه تجاهلت سخرية فاطمه:لا والله من جد فطومي؟؟؟؟...
فاطمه:والله ما أدري...شي يفرحني؟؟؟..
عايشه:إلا يطيرك من الفرحه؟؟؟...
فاطمه بعد تفكير:امممممممم والله ما أدري...إنتي قولي لي؟؟؟..
عايشه:سلمى مع عبدالكريم أخوي بعد أسبوع رحلتهم...راجعيين لنا..
فاطمه بفرح:والله...يا فرحتي والله فيك يا سلمى....
عايشه:من جد ماني مصدقه...

***


بالعزيمه ببيت أبو عبدالكريم...
تمت تناظر شذى في سلمى..بدون ماتحس سلمى فيها..كان قلب شذى يعورها..يالله من جد ما ألوم تركي لو حبها...كانت سلمى آيه من آيات الجمال...تمت تناظر بعيونها اللي تشبه رسمة عيون تركي بالضبط..بس تركي على رجوليه...أي ظروف سيخبأها لي القدر...خاصه نظرات فاطمه لها تدل على كل مكروه....
ويـــن وصلتي يا حلوة؟؟؟...
إنتبهت شذى على صوت نوف وهي تأشر لها...
شذى تحاول الإبتسامه:أبد مارحت مكاني أنا...
نوف:وين مكانك؟؟لو شفتي عمرك قبل شوي...لا يكون تفكرين بخالي تركي؟؟..
شذى تضحك ببرود:هههههه يا حلوك يا نوف..بس حبيت أقولك خطأ توقعك..
في هاللحظه جات بشاير وقعدت معهم...
بشاير:هاه وش عندكم؟؟؟...
نوف:أبد ما عندنا شي...بس بغيت أسألك وين زوجة عبدالكريم ماجات معهم؟؟؟..
بشاير باستغراب:تصدقون إنها ماجات بنت اللذين...وقاعده هناك مع ولدها لأن عنده دراسه...ورجع عبدالكريم مع أخته بالمره يسلم على أهله و أخوياه اللي هنا..وبيرجع بعد ثلاث أيام...
شذى:بس توهم واصلين أمس...ما بيمديه يريح مع أهله...
نوف:لا شذى عادي..هو من عرفت عمري ما يقعد بالرياض أسبوع..حتى بالأعياد بالكثير أسبوع ويرجع...
بشاير:هاه..أشوف تطورات يا نويف..ما قمتي تقولين لشذى خالتي...لا يكون القرار شمل الجميع قمتي تحذفين الألقاب؟؟؟...
شذى ضحكت:هههههههه لا أنا قلت لها لا تناديني خالتي أحسن شذى حاف كذا...عشان بالمره نطيح الميانه مع بعض ونصير صديقات..
نوف تناظر بشاير بحنق...
بشاير:أقول نوف شكل العدوى انتقلت لك من أمك اشوف نفس النظرات؟؟..
شذى بدون تفكير:لا حرام عليك نوف تهون عند فاطمه...
سكتت شذى وحست بكبر كلامها لمن قطته بخاطرها(ياربي انا وش قلت؟)
أما نوف سكتت وماعلقت حست بالغصه إنه امها تكون صورتها سلبيه كذا أما بشاير ما قالت شي بس حست بكبر كلام شذى..
شذى تحاول تبرر وقفها لنوف:سوري نوف حبيبتي والله ماقصدي شي..
نوف بالموت طلع صوتها:لا عادي...
شذى:لا نوف شكلك زعلتي من كلامي..ترى والله طلع من دون شعور..
نوف بغصه تحاول تنهي الموقف:لا شذى والله عادي..
سكتت شذى وقعدت تتأمل ملامح نوف..باين إنها زعلانه..يالله وشلون أنا قلت لهالأنسانه البريئه هذا الكلام؟؟...وهي عكس امها بكل شي..
بشاير وهي تكلم شذى:وينك ادق امس عليك وماتردين؟؟؟..
شذى تناظر بشاير:أمس كنت مشغوله و...
قطع كلامها لمن شافت نوف قامت....
شذى:نوف....نوف....
ما ردت عليها نوف....
شذى تكلم بشاير:أقول بشاير..شكل نوف زعلت مني صح؟؟؟...
بشاير تناظر نوف وهي طالعه:إيه صح زعلانه...بس لا تخافين بترضى من نفسها...
شذى:بس أنا غلطت وسبيت أمها...
بشاير:لا تخافين...نوف تعرف امها وحركاتها...فلا تاخذين بال لها..
شذى برجاء:من جد ما أبي نوف تزعل علي...
بشاير: المهم شذى..لا يفوتك الثنائي المدهش وهم يحاولون يسوون أكشن بحركاتهم...
.
.
بالطرف الثاني بالمجلس كانت قاعده عايشه مع فاطمه..
عايشه:فاطمه...وش في بنتك قامت شكلها زعلانه؟؟؟...
فاطمه بغير اهتمام:وش يدريني عنها...بس مشالله سلمى وش فيها احسها سمنت عن أول...
عايشه:هذا لأنك ماشفتيها من ثلاث سنين...
فاطمه:تعرفين..لمن تجي نكون مسافرين...وبعدين هي ماجات إلا مره...
عايشه مفتخره باختها:مشالله هي كانت تاخذ دراسه صيفي والدكتوراة ماخذه أول كل وقتها..شوفي ألحين مشالله نادر تاخذ وحده بعمرها الدكتوراة..وهي باقي صغيره...
فاطمه بإعجاب:مشالله تبارك الرحمن...تعلميني ببنت عمي؟؟...
عايشه:وأخيرا يا فاطمه بتستقر أختي هنا....يالله متى يفتحها الله على عبدالكريم ويجي هنا ويترك شغله هناك...
فاطمه من غير ماتهتم في عبدالكريم:تدرين يا عايشه..والله خساره إن تركي تروح عليه سلمى...
عايشه:خلاص يا فاطمه...انسي هالسالفه..لأن سلمى بس يجي طاري تركي...تصك الموضوع على طول وتقول ماتبيه...
فاطمه:أنا مو قاهرني إلا شذى ما أدري وش تبي...يا ناس أنا حاس إنها كابوس وبصحى منه...
عايشه:أقول يا فاطمه يا قواة وجه مرة أخوك..بعد اللي عرفته عن سلمى جات توقعتها مارح تجي...
فاطمه وهي تناظر شذى وبعدها لفت على عايشه:لاااا...بالعكس انا توقعت تجي مليون بالميه...أكيد تبي تشوف سلمى...
عايشه بغرور:مشالله سلمى كامله والكامل وجهه...وأكيد هي غيرانه ...خل تدق على الخشب...
.
.
سارا اللي كانت قاعده مع سلمى خويتها بالدراسه إلى المرحله الجامعيه..
سارا:هاه وش أخبارك يا حلوة؟؟؟..
سلمى:الحمدلله....وش أخبارك أنتي؟؟؟...
سارا:طيبه...وبالمره مبرووووووووووك يا دكتورة...بالدكتوراة..
سلمى بابتسامه فاتنه:الله يبارك فيك..
سارا:بس تبين الجد ماتوقعت مشالله تجيبينها بهالسرعه؟؟؟..
سلمى تتصنع الخوف:يمه منك...قولي مشالله...
سارا تضحك:هههههههه قلنا مشالله...
سلمى:هههههههههه لا بس تعرفين..انا كنت بتحدي لأني حطيت ببالي فترة محدده إني آخذ الشهاده فيها...وصرت في سباق مع الزمن..أدرس الليل مع النهار...وأوصل الصيف بالسنه الدراسيه ...و الحمدلله قدرت أنجح وكسبت التحدي.....
سارا:أموت على التحدي أنا...والله يوفقك إنشالله..
سلمى تناظر انجود اللي جات من عند أبوها بالمجلس وقعدت جنب أمها..
سلمى:مشالله هذي بنتك يا سارا؟؟..
سارا:إيه هذي انجود..أحلى بنات العالم...
سلمى تمزح:أحلى بنات العالم...القرد بعين أمه غزال...
سارا وهي تضم بنتها:قرد بعينك..بنتي قمر..وأحلى من القمر بعد..
سلمى:ههههههه إذا بنتك أحلى من القمر...عز الله إن القمر شين...
سارا:الله عليك يا سلمى قولي إنك غيرانه من بنتي؟؟؟...
ضحكت سلمى...وأخذت انجود وسلمت عليه وكانت انجود تناظر في سلمى باستغراب...
سلمى تكلم سارا:وش فيها بنتك..تناظرني باستغراب؟؟...
سارا:يمكن مو متعوده عليك...
سلمى:تعرفين غيبة خمس سنين مو بسيطه أبد...
سارا:إيه أتذكر أول ماسافرتي..كنت توني جايبه انجود...
سلمى وهي تناظر بشذى:هذيك زوجة تركي؟؟؟...
سارا بابتسامه:إيـه هذي هي...
سلمى وهي تناظر شذى وهي تسولف مع بشاير:باقي صغيره؟؟.. بعمر بشاير شكلها صح؟؟؟..
سارا تناظر شذى:لا هي أكبر من بشاير بسنه أو سنتين تقريباً..
تلاقت عيون شذى بعيون سارا...ابتسمت سارا لها وبادلتها شذى الإبتسامه...
.
.
بشاير:إذا إنتي خايفه تعالي نامي عندنا...
شذى تفكر:صعبه يا بشاير...
بشاير:ليه صعبه؟؟؟...يعني بتنامين لحالك؟؟؟...
شذى:تركي يقول لي..بلا دلع معي بالبيت الشغالات بس من جد والله أخاف بحالي...الأخ يبي يرابط بالشغل وينام برى البيت وانا انام بحالي...ويقول عادي ليه تخافين الرياض مليانه...
بشاير:والله شرير هالتركي...ماعليك منه بس يروح الدوام تعالي بالسواق عندنا وقبل لايرجع البيت اليوم الثاني ردي البيت قبله...
شذى تتطنز:تصدقين والله فكره؟؟؟...
بشاير:تتطنزين طال عمرك؟؟؟...
شذى:انا ادري عنك...مسويه فيها عبقور أم الحلول..
بشاير:أجل كيفك...نامي بحالك وموتي خوف...
شذى:اموت خوف هاه؟؟...اقول الشرهه على اللي يشكي لك مع هالخشه...
بشاير:على العموم..انا مارح أضرر..الضرر كله بيلحقك...
شذى تكلم بشاير:خلينا من هالسالفه...مشالله حلوة بنت عمك سلمى..
بشاير بغرور:بس انا احلى...
شذى:الحين من سأل عنك؟؟؟...
بشاير:محد...بس حبيت أذكرك إني أحلى...
شذى:المهم...سلمى هذي وش تدرس؟؟؟...
بشاير:كيمياء...صايره سلمى دكتورة...
شذى بخاطرها(مشالله جمال وعلم بعد دكتوراة):طيب هي مخطوبه من قبل؟؟؟...
بشاير تخزها:انا أعرف ليش تسألين مس شذى؟؟؟..عن سلمى...
شذى ارتبكت:ليه؟؟؟...انا أسأل عادي...
بشاير:على هامان يا فرعون...
شذى:فرعون بعينك...أنا اسأل عادي عن بنت عم رجلي...
بشاير:عادي ولا ملون هههههههههه....
شذى:كع كع كع...بايخه...
بشاير:انا البايخه..ولا إنتي...المهم تراني عرفت عن السالفه اللي صارت ببيتنا يوم أبوي بالمستشفى مع فاطمه وعايشه...
شذى انصدمت:أي سالفه؟؟..
بشاير:لا تمثلين علي...المهم إني عرفت السالفه...
شذى اللي اعترفت:من وين عرفتي؟؟؟...
بشاير:من مصادري الخاصه..
شذى:بشورة يله قولي لي من وين عرفتي وخل عنك حركات المسلسلات...
بشاير:بشورة هاه...طيب باقولك يا شيخه لأني إذا ما قلت لك راح تلصقين فيني لصقه مهوب طيبيعيه...
شذى بضيق:ياربيييه بشاير...
بشاير تبي تقهرها:صح ما قلتي وشلون إنتي عايشه وإنتي إنسان لصقوي...يعني بالعربي عندك تلصقين يعني إذا نشبت بالواحد ما عاد تفكينه إلين يقول الموت يارب أرحم...
شذى:ياليل ما أطولك...
بشاير:طيب وش شعورك لحظة ماعرفتي إنك إنسانه لصقه...أكيد إنتي وجه لشركة باتيكس...
شذى:تدرين لا تقولين لي...
بشاير تضحك:هههههههههه خلاص بأقولك...نوف قالت لي...
شذى اللي انصدمت شكل السالفه منتشره عند العايله كلها:نوف وش يدري نوف؟؟..
بشاير:سمعت أمها تقولها لناصر عقب ما رجعوا ذيك الليله من عندنا بصراحه هذاك اليوم استغربت لمن طلعت فجأة بس بعدين عرفت وعذرتك...
شذى وهي حاطه يدها على خدها:هلا هلا...ناصر زوج فاطمه بعد عرف..من باقي ما عرف...
بشاير:وأنا انتظرك يا الخايسه متى تقولين لي....
شذى بحزن:وش تبيني أقولك...
بشاير وهي تواسيها:ما عليك منهم والله كذابين...
شذى وهي تناظر سلمى:بعد ماشفت سلمى ما أتوقع إنهم كذابين...
بشاير:ماعليك منهم هالثنائي المدهش...والله كذابين وتركي خطبك إنتي أول وحده...وبعدين بأقولك معلومه يمكن تركي ماقالها لك ترى اهلي حاولوا إنه يخطب جواهر بنت خالي بس رفض مايبيها وحاولوا إنه ياخذ سلمى بس قال إنه غض البصر عنها...
شذى:يعني كان حاط عينه عليها...
بشاير بتهور:هو كان ميت عليها(بعدها استوعبت)هو ماكان ميت يعني ميت لااا..يعني كان يشوفها حبيبه..
شذى:لا عادي إنه كان يحبها...انا حاسه بكذا...
بشاير باعتها:تبين الصدق...هو كان يحبها موت بالثانوي وبكى عليها بعد تخيلي توه مخلص الثانوي يقول اخطبوها لي ألحين انا صرت رجال وعمري 18ههههههههههه والله عبيط تركي.. بس لمن كبر وقال إنه يبي يتزوج على طول قالوا له سلمى...قال ما أبي سلمى...حاولوا معه يمين يسار فوق تحت أبد مافيه فايده..ودورا له من جميع بنات العوائل اللي نعرفهم...بس مالقوا له أحد..وعاد بعدها بفتره جاتنا عبير بالبشرى إنه لقت البنت اللي تصلح لتركي..وقعدت تمدح فيها وإنها طالبه عندها بالقسم محد مثلها متميزه وعليها هاله إعلاميه من بنات الكليه اللي بالشرقيه والبنت هذي ذوق وتيك أوي يوم قالت كذا قال تركي أبد هذي هي حصلناها...ولك ياعبورة الحلاوة...وفي الأخير كانت البنت إنتي بحضرة جنابك اللي كلنا متشوقين نعرفك...
سكتت شذى وابتسمت...
بشاير:أقول لا تكبرين راسك علينا...
شذى:وش تبيني أسوي مثلا..أرقص؟؟؟...
بشاير:يعني إنتي ماعندك حل وسط إذا أحد مدحك يا تبتسمين بس ولا تقومين مره وحده ترقصين؟؟؟...
شذى تتتطنز:شفتي شلون ماعندي حل وسط....
.
.
بعد العشاء عند الرجال...
تركي:وين ياعبدالكريم ..ما أمداك ترد نفسك...
عبدالكريم:تعرف وراي دوام...
متعب يمزح:السفاره من عقبك ياولد عمي صكرت...
الكل ضحك...
عبدالكريم يجاريه:شفت كيف..لازم أرجع وافتحها تعرف المصالح المشتركه والعلاقات بين البلدين أساسها السفارات...
فارس:أقول يا خالي يمدي أروح أدرس عندك هناك...
عبدالكريم:وأنتوا شفتات إنشالله واحد يسلم والثاني يستلم عندي تدرسون...
ابوفارس:لا تكون الجامعات هناك إنشالله لك ياولد عمي؟؟...
عبدالكريم يضحك:ههههههههههه كان زين إنها لي...
فارس يضحك:لا تخاف مارح أدرس عندك..بأدرس هنا بالرياض..
عبدالكريم:أحسن لك يا فارس عند أهلك...
أبوعبدالكريم:كان زين إنك أنت تفهم بنفسك وتقعد...
ناصر:ما عليكم منه عبدالكريم..هذا الرجال المستقبل قدامه في السياسه واعد..
نايف: أنا اؤيد كلام أخوي ناصر..مستقبله واعد في السياسه مشالله
عبدالكريم:سمعت يابو عبدالكريم...ولدك سياسي كبير بإذن الله وراح يكون سفير لبلاده إنشالله..بس اصبروا علي كم سنه...
متعب: قصدك كم عقد هاه؟؟؟...
عبدالكريم:مارح أرد عليك...ردي راح يكون لمن أصير سفير بإذن الله...
ابوفارس:احلم يا عبدالكريم ترى الأحلام ببلاش...
ابو بندر:أقول يا عيالي لا تكسرون مجاديف ولد عمكم..خلوه يسعى في طموحه والله يوفقه إنشالله..
تركي:ههههههه ماعليك منهم ياعبدالكريم..هم كذا حتى علي انا...
عبدالكريم:ليش؟؟؟...
تركي:لأننا طلعنا خارج نطاق تغطيتهم...
عبدالكريم:إيه والله صدقت ياتركي..(يكلم اهله بالمجلس)ياجماعه أنا وتركي مانبي تجارتكم صح ياتركي؟؟...
هز راسه تركي بالإيجاب وهو يبتسم..
عبدالكريم يكمل:والله عاد أنا أحب السياسه وتركي يحب العسكريه.. وكلنا في خدمة الوطن...
فواز:أموووووووووووت انا على الوطنييين...
.
.
حصه:والله إنك يا سلمى احلويتي مشالله عليك...
سلمى:عيونك الحلوة ياعمه...
ام بندر:والله أخيرا رجعتي ياسلمى ماني مصدقه...
فاطمه:إلا صدقي يمه...والله لك يا سلمى يا خايسه وحشه...
سلمى بغرور:انا خايسه حرااااااااام عليك يابنت عمي...
عايشه تناظر شذى:إذا سلمى خايسه أجل ثلاث أرباع البنات شيون..
فاطمه:إيش ثلاث أرباعهم..إلا كلهم شيون...امزح ياسلمى...
سلمى تبتسم:أوكيـــــه بس لا تعيدنها...
سلمى تناظر شذى:إنتي مرة تركي؟؟؟...
شذى تناظرها:إيه....(بعد تردد)هلا فيك سلمى...
سلمى تقزها وترفع حاجب:شخبارك شذى؟؟...
شذى:تمام...ومبروك على الدكتوراة...
سلمى:الله يبارك فيك...فرصه سعيده إني شفتك...
نوف اللي رجعت على طبيعتها بعد العشا:عاد لو قعدتي مع شذى راح تحبينها موت..
ناظرت فاطمه ببنتها نظرة تهديد يعني اسكتي...
سلمى تكلم شذى:إنشالله...اتوقع بينها صداقه حلوة...
شذى اللي حبت نوف زياده وناظرت سلمى:إنشالله..
بشاير تناظر فاطمه...وعايشه تناظر سلمى أختها....ولا أحد يعرف الغيب اللي يحمل كثير من المفاجآت...والمفاجعات؟!..

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجزء التاسع



أبو محمد قاعد مع ولده محمد بالصباح الساعه ثمان...
محمد:يباه لا تجبره على شي ما يبيه...
أبومحمد:أخوك مرجوج..وما يعرف وين مصلحته..
محمد:بس يباه الزواج عشرة عمر...هذي بيكمل باقي مشوار حياته معها...
أبومحمد:خل عنك الكلام الفاضي ذا..وقم قول لأخوك يا يمشي معنا هذا الخميس نخطبها..ولا أنا وإنت نروح نخطبها له...
محمد:يعني هو غصب الزواج يباه؟؟..
أبومحمد بعصبيه:إيه غصب..ولا وين بيلقى مثل منال أدب وأخلاق وقرابه...
محمد:مهوب لازم القرابه..النفس وماتهوى يباه..
أبومحمد:اسمعني زين...الواحد مارح يلقى مثل بنت جماعته وأهله..
محمد بسخريه:مادام هذى حكيك يباه..ليه زوجت شذى ناس ماعرفناهم إلا يوم جو يخطبون...
أبو محمد بغضب:اهل زوج اختك ناس لهم مكانتهم بارياض وما عليهم كلام...ولمن جونا بصراحه ماقدرت أردهم...
توتر الجو عقبها وساد الصمت بينهم...اللي أنقذ الموقف هو دخول سعود عليهم...
سعود:هاي...
أبومحمد بضجر:وعليكم السلام...
سعود وهو يقعد جنب أخوه محمد يقول بإحراج:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
أبو محمد ومحمد:وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
سعود بابتسامه:وش عندكم على هالإجتماع المغلق؟؟؟..
محمد يناظره:أي مغلق... قاعد أسولف مع الوالد...
سعود:طيب ليه سكتوا لمن دخلت؟؟؟..
محمد:ما سكتنا...
سعود:طيب إيش كنتو تسولفون فيه؟؟..
محمد بضيق:اللهم طولك يا روح...إيش عندك اليوم أسألتك كثيره؟؟..
سعود بابتسامه:لا أبد...بس الفضول زايد اليوم عندي حبتين...
أبو محمد اللي دخل في الموضوع :اقول يا سعود جهز عمرك بنخطبلك منال هالخميس...
سعود منصدم ويناظر بمحمد أخوه يعني أنقذني...
محمد يتدخل:يابو محمد الله يهداك وش كنا تو نقول؟؟؟..
أبو محمد:خل عنك كثر الهرج اللي مامنه فايده....
سعود بضيق:أي هرج يباه...بالعربي الفصيح منال ما أبيها...
أبو محمد:بالعربي ولا غيره...ياتخذها يا سعود ولا بتندم....
محمد:أي يندم يباه؟؟..سعود رجال فاهم..خله على راحته...
أبومحمد بغضب:وإنت إنشالله في كل زواج من زواجات أخوانك تقعد ناشب لي..وترفض وتوافق على كيفك..
محمد سكت يحاول يمسك أعصابه..خاصه في زواج شذى قاطعه أبوه شهور..ومايبي الموقف نفسه يتكرر...
سعود لمن شاف الجو صاير متوتر كذا حب يلطف الجو شوي...
سعود:أقول يابو محمد..مادريت إنهم ألحين بالصحه يحذرون من زواج الأقارب...
أبو محمد ساكت يبي يعرف آخر كلام سعود...
سعود بابتسامه لمن شاف أبوه ساكت:عاد إنت ما سألتني ليــه؟؟..
محمد بابتسامه:ليــش؟؟...
سعود:لأن زواج الأقارب يجيب الأمراض...عشان كذا أنا خايف على عيالي مستقبلا فمارح أتزوج منال..
أبومحمد:بتاخذها ورجولك فوق رقبتك....
وقام أبو محمد وطلع...
لف سعود على محمد وقاله بإستغاثه:الفزعه يا محمد...
محمد وهو يطق الصدر:خلها علي إنت وما عليك....
سعود بابتسامه:أنا أشهد إنك قدها...خشمك..

***

سلمى:وين فارس ماشفته؟؟؟..
عايشه:ما جا سلم عليك يوم العزيمه؟؟...
سلمى:لأ...الخايس شكله ما اشتاق لخالته...يا حبي لفواز جاني بالمطار وسلم علي...مو أخوه فارس...
عايشه:ما عليك منه بأخليه يجي يسلم عليك..
سلمى هي تعقد حواجبها:لأ لا تخلينه يجي..خليه هو يجي بحاله..
عايشه تفشلت من ولدها:تعرفين يمكن مشغول بدراسته..
سلمى باقي معقده حواجبها:ليه هو إيش دخل؟؟..
عايشه:دخل هنا جامعة الملك سعود...
سلمى:أقصد أي تخصص؟؟...
عايشه:دخل هندسه...
سلمى:أشك في إن ولدك بيفلح بدراسته...ولا كان قلت لك خليه يروح جامعة جورج تاون بأميركا..
عايشه:هو كان يبي الجامعه الأميركيه...
سلمى:اللي بالإمارات؟؟؟..
عايشه:لأ...اللي ببيروت..
سلمى:ولدك إذا بيروح بيروت بيصيع...عاده خفيف..
عايشه تغير السالفه:حدك على بكري فارس...المهم وش رايك بمرة تركي؟؟...
سلمى تتذكر شكل شذى وتتكلم بغرور:حليوه...مشي حالها..بس باقي صغيره..غريبه تركي ياخذ له بزر...توقعت تركي أكبر من كذا...
عايشه:ماهيب بزر شذى...إلا عقربه...بس مدري وش محبب ولد عمك فيها...
سلمى اللي حب تركي قد تلاشى من قلبها..حست بالغيره من شذى إن اللي كان يموت فيها تركها وحب له ثانيه غيرها....
سلمى تناظر عايشه:تركي عجيب...(ابتسمت)حتى في زواجه بس تبين الصدق زوجته حلوة والله ماهيب حليوه خاصه غمازتها.. قهر ماعندي أنا غمازة...
عايشه:أنا قد قلت لك..هذي كانت تدرس عند خالته عبير..بالشرقيه.
سلمى:ذوق عبير هاه...والله عبير هذي داهيه..بس شذى هاذي ناعمه الحيل ومشالله جسمها مررررره حلو...
عايشه انقهرت من شذى ماتبي حد يمدحها:والله إنك أحلى منها بواجد..
سلمى:ههههههههه أصلا مافيه أحد أحلى مني...
عايشه:بغيت أقولك..فاطمه والله أكثر وحده فرحت برجعتك...
سلمى تبتسم بغرور:آه يافاطمه بس لوتعرفين وش كبر معزتها بقلبي

***

فتحت شذى جوالها وقعدت تقرى المسجات اللي بجوالها من الزهق
وقرت كم مسج لريم..خطر على بالها إنها تدق عليها..خاصه إن لها أسبوع ماكلمتها..
شذى:هلا ريما؟؟...
ريم بفرح:هلا والله بشذى أخبارك؟؟..
شذى:تمام..وإنت وش مسويه؟؟..
ريم:الحمدلله...
وقعدوا يسولفون شوي إلين وصلوا لسلمى...
شذى بقهر:شفت سلمى يا ريم شفتها...
ريم بشغف:هاه وش شفتي؟؟؟..قولي لي بسرعه...
شذى:تهبل يا ريم...تجنن...وش أقولك عن العود الريان...ولا عيونها عيون المها...أو شعرها البني بلون الشوكلت...ولا الملامح اللي تقولين لوحه لأفضل الفنانين....
ريم:واااااااو وش ذا؟؟...ملاك ماهيب إنسان....
شذى:اسكتي بس...تخيلي مو معور قلبي إلا عيونها نفس عيون تركي بالضبط...ياجعلها المرض...
ريم تواسي خويتها:ما عليك منها خليك واثقه من نفسك...
شذى:أنا واثقه من عمري..بس من جد أول ماشفتها ماقدرت أشيل عيني من عليها...جذابه يا جعلها القراده...
ريم تخفف عليها:ما عليك إسفهيها...مشالله عليك وش ناقصك إنتي ...حلوة وتهبلين...
شذى:ماعلينا...تدرين إن أخوي سعود بيخطب...
ريم:لاااااااا...مبروك...
شذى:بس ما سألتي من سعيدة الحظ....
ريم بفضول:مين...والله هنيالها في سعود..لولا عزوز ولا كان أنا خطبته لعمري...
شذى:هههههه يا الخايسه جد ماتستحين...أبوي بيخطبها بنت عمي منال...
ريم بصراخ:مناااااال...هذيك الخايسه..والله ماتستاهل...
شذى:شفتي شلون...حتى هو ياقلبي مايبيها بس أبوي بيجبره عليها..
ريم:والحل؟؟؟..
شذى:ما ادري بس كلمني...وقال لي يبيني ادور له حل...كلمت أمي بعدها وقالت لي ماباليد حيله...خلاص مادام أبومحمد حط براسه شي لازم يسويه...
ريم:يعني خلاص ما قدامه إلا ياخذها؟؟؟...
شذى:لا أنا عاد قلت ندور لها بديله..يعني ندور وحده لسعود ونحاول نقنع أبوي فيها...
ريم تضحك:ههههههه إن كيدهن عظيم...
شذى:إيه والله كاسر خاطري أخوي...
ريم:طيب مين هي البديـــله؟؟؟...
شذى بتفكير:ما أدري...من جد ما أدري....
في بيت فاطمه..
فاطمه بفرح:ياربي شصاير في الدنيا اليوم...تركي جاي يزورني بدون دعوه ولا عزيمه
تركي وهو يقعد:لا وش دعوه...إنتي العزيزه والغاليه
فاطمه وهي تقعد قباله:من زمااان عنك...اخبارك؟
تركي يبتسم لها:طيب...إيش اخبارك إنتي؟؟
فاطمه:الحمدالله بخير
تركي:وين عفاريتك...اقصد عيالك
فاطمه تضحك:ههههههه حسبي الله على إبليسك..فوق ألحين بينزلون
تركي:تبين الصدق يا فاطمه عيالك عفاريت مجانين...مايدخلون مكان إلا يقضون عليه
فاطمه:تركي عاد لا تغلط عليهم هذول عيوني الثنتين...
إلا يدخلون عيالها الثنين ريان وزياد
تركي:هلا والله بعيال أختي...[/ ولمن شافوا ريان(5 سنين) وزياد(7سنين) عيال فاطمه خالهم تركي إلا راحوا يركضون له ونطوا عليه..
فاطمه:شوي شوي على خالكم...عز الله كسرتوا ظهره
تركي بعد ما سلم عليهم ونزلهم يجلسون جنبه:فاطمه وش تأكليني عيالك..حشى الواحد فيهم عن عشره
فاطمه:قول مشالله
تركي يضحك:مشالله لا تخافين على عيالك عفاريت مايصيبهم شي
ريان يكلم تركي:حالي تذكي بلوح معك...[/
زياد يبتسم:حتى انا بروح معكم
تركي:خلاص لمن بروح باخذكم معي...(يكلم فاطمه)ترى باخذ معي هالبراميل المتحركه اوكيه؟؟
فاطمه ضحكت وهزت راسه بالإيجاب
وقعدوا يسولفون شوي...إلا تدخل عليهم نوف
نوف فرحانه:خالي تركي هنا؟؟؟
تركي يسلم عليها:هلا والله بنوف شيخة البنات كلهم
نوف:شخبارك خالي؟؟
تركي:الحمدلله...إنت وش مسويه مع المدارس
نوف بضجر:زينه.
تركي:يالله عاد جيبي ممتاز هالسنه
نوف:خير إنشالله....ليه وين شذى ليش ماجات معك؟؟؟
فاطمه حقرت نوف على سؤالها...انتبه تركي لها انحرجت فاطمه
تركي يناظر فاطمه:ليه فاطمه ماتبينها تجي؟؟؟
فاطمه ماردت
تركي يكلم نوف:لا أنا مريت من عند بيتكم وقلت خلي أنزل اشوفكم
تركي يناظر فاطمه :بس إذا فاطمه بتعزمني انا وشذى بتجي مارح تقول لأ
فاطمه:انشالله....يستاهل أخوي عزيمه
تركي يفتح الحوار على مصراعيه:فاطمه...وش بينك وبين شذى عشان تكرهينها
فاطمه تنكر وتعقد حواجبها:أنا أكرهها؟؟..ليه وش بيني وبينها.
تركي:هذا أنا أسألك
فاطمه:ليه هي وش قالت لك
تركي وهويعقد حواجبه:أشياء كثيره..واللي صار ببيت أبوي لمن كان بالمستشفى مع عايشه مرت بندر
فاطمه باحتقار:مشالله شكلها ما سكتت كل شي قالته
تركي:انا زوجها...وإذا ما شكت لي من تشكي له
سعود:هلا بهالصوت
سلطان:هلا فيك
سعود:أخبارك إيه؟؟؟
سلطان:هههههههههه وش عندك صاير تحكي مصري؟؟؟
سعود بضيق:اللي فيني يخليني أحكي سوداني مو مصري
سلطان:قول ياسعود..طلع اللي بخاطرك
وحكى سعود لسلطان خويه كل اللي فيه...إن أبوه يبي يجبره يتزوج بنت عمه..وإنه مايبيها
سلطان:اسمع يا سعود طع شور أبوك
سعود بعصبيه:سلطان لا تنرفزني إنت الثاني...ما أبيها الإنتحار عندي أهون من إني اقعد معها يوم واحد
سلطان:ماتدري سبحان الله...ماتجي المحبه إلا بعد عداوة
سعود:هاذي عندي هي والشيطان واحد...العداوة والبغضاء أبدا.
سلطان ضحك:ههههههههه يا حليلك ياسعود
سعود يقلده:ياحليلك يا سعود...أصغر عيالك أنا
قعدوا يسولفون شوي...وبعدها صكر سعود من سلطان كان إخوتهم قويه ببعض..وكل مالها ماتقوى
فكر سلطان بسعود لمن جاهم الشرقيه مره من زمان..وشكى له عن همومه اللي فيه...كيف إنه ترك دراسته وهي ماباقي إلا سنه..ورجع للسعوديه لأهله...لأنهم كانوا بحاجه له...ماعندهم أحد يصرف عليهم..أبوهم ميت وأمه مع اخته أميره وأخوه الصغير سطام...لمن تركهم ضحك عليهم خاله الظالم الجشع الطماع..وأخذ كل اللي وراهم ودونهم...وبقوا من دون أي عائل..فاضطر إنه يرجع لأن اخوه سطام عمره 8سنين...ومارح يقدر يصرف عليهم..ولمن رجع أضطر إنه يشتغل بشهادته الثانويه...لأنه باقي ماكمل دراسته الجامعيه...في أحد الشركات الخاصه براتب ضئيل بالكاد يكفيهم... وهو أول ماعرف إنه خالهم ظحك عليهم..وغرر فيهم على طول رجع حتى من دون مايقول للطلبه السعوديين أخوياه اللي معه بالبعثه
راح محمد يكلم خالد عشان موضوع سعود...التقى معه ببيت خالد نفسه...خالد حس إن أبوه مارح يقتنع.
محمد:يا خالد اقنعه معنا
خالد:ياخوي تعرف أبوك راسه يابس مايقتنع
محمد:بس لمن كلنا عياله الثلاثه نقنعه...صدقني بيقتنع
خالد:طيب خلو أمي تقنعه.
محمد عصب:من متى أبوي ياخذ راي الوالده..اللي يسمعك يقول توه عايش معنا...مايعرف شي
خالد:صدقني يا محمد...إن منال مهيب شينه...ليه إنتوا واقفين ضدها المسكينه
محمد:تقول كذا...لأنها اخت مرتك وما ترضى عليهم
خالد:أنا أقول كذا لأنها بنت عمي قبل لاتصير أخت مرتي
محمد:عطني من الآخـــر؟؟؟
خالد بعد فترة صمت:خلاص بكلمه...مع إني عارف إن كلامي بيروح سدى
محمد وهو طالع:إنت بس كلمه يابو السدى...ولا تتشائم
فاطمه:تخيلي يا عايشه مايرضى عليها
عايشه:ساحرته...يا جعلها اللي ماني بقايله
فاطمه:تصدقين قالي يا فاطمه إذا إنتي تحبيني عامليها زين..وإذا لي معزه بقلبك إحترميها
عايشه:وإيش قال بعد؟؟؟
فاطمه:وقعد يقولي إنه طول الفتره الماضيه داري بس ساكت..ولمن شاف إن الوضع مستمر...كلمني
عايشه:ما أصدق هذا تركي أخوك اللي يحبك...من جد العقربه غيرته عليكم
قعدت تتأمل عيونه...ياربيــه نفس عيونها والله بالضبط
....:الأخت معجبه؟؟
استوعبت شذى
شذى تناظر تركي:لأ...مغرمه
تركي:هههههههه لك ساعه تناظريني..وش عندك
شذى هي تحط يدها على خدها:قلت لك مغرمه..عاشقه..هيمانه.. متيمه
تركي بغرور:طبعا فيني
شذى:أكيد..إنت حبيبي...يابعد هالدنيا كلها
تركي:الله عليك تلعبين علي بهالكلام...وأصدق أنا المسيكين
شذى:والله ما العب إلا أتكلم وأقول الجد
تركي:طيب بعد ثلاثه أيام ترى عندي مرابط زامات بالشغل
تركي بضيق:ألحين يا شذى لي أسبوعين كل ما يجيني أخلي اخوياي بالعمل يغطون علي ترى مايصير كذا
شذى:يعني وش تبيني أسوي انا...يابن الناس اخاف انام بحالي
تركي:على قولتك وش اسوي انا..آخذك معي الشغل؟؟
شذى:ما قلت خذني الشغل معك...بس اخاف انام بالليل بحالي
تركي:أقول شذى خلي عنك الدلع...عيب صرتي مره كبيره
شذى:طيب بشاير قالت لي حل...
تركي وهو يتكتف:بشاير بعد عزالله الحل الزين...وشو الحل؟؟؟
شذى بتردد:تقولي تعالي نامي عندنا
تركي:حلوة ذي...طيب ليه ماتجي بشاير تنام عندك
شذى فرحت بالفكره:والله فكره.
تركي:خلاص قولي لها وشوفي بتوافق
شذى بفرح:أكيد إلا غصب توافق
عايشه:سلمى وبعدين معك؟؟؟
سلمى بضيق وهي تقعد على كرسي المكتب اللي بحجرتها:إنتي وش تبين توصلين له؟؟؟
عايشه:وش سالفة عادل هذا اللي بايعه الدنيا عشانه؟؟؟
سلمى وهي تناظر عايشه بنظرات حاده:عادل هذا اللي خلصت دراستي مبكر عشانه...عادل هذا اللي بيسوي أي شي عشاني أنا
عايشه بضجر:سلمى إصحي...شوفي إنتي بنت مين وهو ولد مين
سلمى:كلنا عيال آدم وحواء
عايشه:بعينك...سلمى هذا مايصلح لك
سلمى:ليه ما يصلح لي؟؟؟
عايشه:سلمى ما إنت مراهقه..عشان أقولك هذا يصلح وهذا مايصلح
سلمى تحقر إختها:عايشه..مالك دخل فيني
عايشه:لأ لي دخل...لأن هذا بيلحقنا كلنا
سلمى:ياشيخه روحي...إنتوا بس يهمكم سمعتكم...الله في السمعه عاد
عايشه:سلمى مجنونه إنتي تبين تتزوجين واحد مدري وش أصله
سلمى:جدواي...هو أصله من جده
عايشه:تبين تقولين لي إنه حجازي؟؟؟
سلمى تبي تصرفها:إيــه...عليك نور حجازي
عايشه:تضحكين علي إنتي...هو أصله عروقه أجداده مو من جده
سلمى بسخريه:أجل من وين يا الفهيمه؟؟؟
عايشه تجاهلت نبرة السخريه بصوت أختها:أصولهم أتراك
سلمى:المهم إن جنسيته ألحين سعودي وجوازه سعودي...ومشالله كلامه سعودي...وبعدين هم من كبريات عوائل جده
عايشه معصبه:انثبري
سلمى عصبت وقامت :بعينك أنثبر...أجل تبيني أتزوج لي واحد من هالصحراء؟؟؟...ولا تبيني آخذ من أهل الرياض البدو؟؟؟
وقربت سلمى من أختها عايشه وقالت:أبغى لي واحد..متحضر فاهمني ويحبني
عايشه:سلمى لا تذبحيني...إحنا قبايل لنا عاداتنا وتقاليدنا
سلمى سكتت وقعدت تناظر بأختها.
ام محمد:هاه وش حصلتي ياشذى؟؟
شذى:مالقيت
ام محمد:الله يهداه أبوك إلا ياخذ منال لسعود
شذى:لأنها بنت أخوه...وعلى باله إنها مثل مها...يازين مها عندها
ام محمد:المشكله إنها تجي تسلم عليه ويشوف حركاتها...ويعرف حركات مها..والفرق واضح مثل الشمس
شذى تضحك:ههههه شكل سعود يمه عبى راسك على منال
ام محمد:لا أبد...وتراني والله أحب منال البنت هذي حبيبه
شذى:أي حبيبه إلا تتميلح عندك إنتي وأبوي من اول عشان تخطبون لها سعود
ام محمد:الخير في مايكتبه الله
وقعدت أم محمد تسولف مع شذى وبعدها صكرت...وبعدين بفتره بسيطه دخل سعود من برى.
سعود:هلا باللي احبه كثر تعذيبه..وكثر مايغيب وكثر ترحابيأم محمد:ههههه هلا سعود
أم محمد:ههههه هلا سعود
سعود:في إيش سرحان ياجميل؟؟؟
أم محمد:فيك بخطوبتك بمنال اللي أبوك مصرعليهاوش بتسوي؟؟
سعود يناظر الجهه الثانيه:ما أقول إلا إن الله يبعد منال عني
ببيت ابو عبدالكريم
عايشه:بتسافر يا عبدالكريم خلاص؟؟؟
عبدالكريم:والله ياخويتي وراي شغل...ولا تكلميني إني أتركه لأن هذا الموضوع يجيني غثيان منه من كثر ما تكلمنا فيه..
عايشه بحزن:انا بصراحه جيت أكلمك فيه..شوف امي وأبوي كيف صار حالهم...حرام عليك يا عبدالكريم هم ألحين بحاجه لك..بحاجه لعطفك مثل ما إنت كنت بحاجه لعطفهم يوم كنت طفل..هم ألحين بأرذل العمر..((وبالوالدين إحسانا
عبدالكريم سكت
عايشه وهي تشد يدها على يد أخوها:عبدالكريم..فكر وصدقيني مارح تخسر
عبدالكريم:عايشه أختي...حبيبتي...إفهميني شغلي من جد ما أقدر اخليه...وأبوي وأمي إنتي وسلمى معهم..وعمي وعياله مارح يقصرون
عايشه:يعني خلاص بتسافر؟؟؟
عبدالكريم:بإذن الله...رحلتي اليوم بعد صلاة العشا

----------


## شوق الربيع

كانت هذي الليله نايمه بشاير في بيت أخوها تركي مع شذى لأن تركي عنده مرابطه بالشغل وبينام بالشغل ومايرجع إلا اليوم الثاني...
شذى:ما بغت امك توافق...
بشاير:بالموت وافقت..بعد حبة الراس والخشوم...
شذى:وناسه والله يابشاير إنك جيتي نمتي معي الليله...
بشاير:عاد هالله هالله في العشا..لا تموتيني جوع ولا ترى أعلم أمي...
شذى:ههههههههه..هالبنت بس همها بطنها...
بشاير:طبعا لازم أهتم في غذائي عشان الجامعه مو مثل بعض الناس ماعندهم دراسه...
شذى:إيــــــه صح وش أمك قالت عشان الجامعه؟؟..
بشاير:قلت لها عادي...بروح مع سواق تركي...وأرجع لها الظهر البيت..
شذى:يعني ما رح ترجعين الظهر هنا؟؟؟...
بشاير بمرح:ليه تبين تركي يطردني...أروح بكرامتي أحسن...
شذى:هيه حدك على تركي عاد...
وقامت بشاير تغير ملابسها ولبست البيجاما حقتها..ورجعوا البنات سهره وسوالف...
بشاير:طيب كيف كنتي عايشه بطفولتك بين ثلاثه أولاد؟؟؟...
شذى تذكر:عادي...أخواني مره كبار...محمد الفرق بيني وبينه يمكن 13 سنه...وخالد كبير بعد...يمكن أقربهم بالسن لي سعود..أكبر مني بخمس سنين...
تذكرت بشاير سعود لمن شافته بالخطوبه كان مره حلو وسيم...
بشاير وحركات البنات:طبعا إنتي أحلى وحده فيهم؟؟؟...
شذى:إيه اكيد...أخوي محمد ملامحه جديه بزياده بس حنون بالحيل.. و أخوي خالد والله مملوح في نظري ويلبس نظارات..أما سعود أحلاهم وأقربهم لقلبي...وأخوي وصديقي إثنين بواحد...
بشاير وصلت للي تبيه:يعني كيف أخوك وصديقك؟؟؟...يعني مره مع بعض...
شذى:إيه مره مع بعض...خاصه هو توه راجع من سنتين من بريطانيا كان يدرس هناك...
بشاير:خطير أخوك...
شذى:هو كان مره فله معي آخذ راحتي معه بكل شي...ودايم يطلعني ويمشيني..بس عليه حركات تقهرني...طبعا مثل أي شاب سعودي تعرفين الكروسومات الذكريه..والهرمونات الرجوليه عندهم مرتفعه..يعني الغيره اللي ترف الظغط وبزياده..عن أخواني...
بشاير باستغراب:غريبه مع إنه دارس برى...
شذى تضحك:هههههههه هذا السعود توليفته غريبه عجيبه...بس كاسر خاطري...
بشاير انتبهت:ليـــه؟؟؟..
حكت لها شذى عن إن ابوه يبي يجبره على بنت عمه..وهو مايبيها..
بشاير:طيب ليه مايبيها؟؟؟...
شذى:لأنه مايحبها...وشوي جريئه بزياده...
بشاير:أها...يا حرام طيب وشو الحل...
شذى:أنا قلت ندور له وحده تناسبه ونحاول نقنع أبوي فيها..ونشيل منال من راسه...
بشاير:كيف؟؟؟...
شذى:يعني لازم ندور البديل عشان يقتنع أبوي..لأنه لمن نرفض من دون بديله لمنال أبوي بيغصب سعود...
بشاير:حلو الحل...زين من هي البديله؟؟؟...
شذى هزت كتوفها بالنفي وعدم العلم..
بشاير:الصراحه كان خاطري أشوف أقاربك...بس شكل مالي حظ...
تذكرت شذى إن عندها البوم صور لها قبل زواجها كانت ماخذته معها لفرنسا وعقب مارجعوا للرياض...
شذى قامت وراحت تجيبه...
بشاير:إنتي هيه وين رايحه؟؟؟...
شذى:دقيقه وراجعه....
وبعد مرور بعض الوقت نزلت شذى ومعها ألبوم الصور...أخذته وحطته بين يدين بشاير وجلست جنبها...
بشاير تناظر الألبوم:وش ذا؟؟؟...
شذى تبتسم لها:ألبوم صور لي أنا وأهلي..كان معي...
ابتسمت بشاير لشذى وبدت تقلب الصور...كان الألبوم كبير وبكل صفحه ثلاث صور..بدت تبتسم كانت صور لشذى حلوة وبعضها تضحك..وبعضها معبره..صور لها من الطفوله..
بشاير:يووووه يا شذى يوم كنت صغيره كنت خايسه...
ضربت شذى على كتفها بخفه وقالت:انثبري يا الخايسه والله إني أهبل...
بشاير تضحك:هههههههههه أمزح معك..
قعدت تناظر بالصور..ناظرت بصورة شدت إنتباهها كانت صورة بين إنها لشذى..كان شكلها في المتوسط وشعرها كان إلى كتوفها ومعها واحد شاب واقف معها..وحاط يده على كتفها ويبتسم كان مره روعه شكله..
بشاير وهي تأشر على الصورة:هذي إنتي؟؟..
شذى تبتسم:إيـــه هذي أنا كنت بثاني متوسط ومعي أخوي سعود..مصورين بالعيد..
بشاير:هذا أخوك سعود...تصدقين إنه يشبهك..
شذى:ما أدري ما أشوف بيني وبينه شبه...بس صح ناس يقولون كذا...
وقعدت بشاير تقلب بالصور كانت مره حلوه..بعض الصور لها بحالها وبعضها مشتركه..وبعضها الثاني صور لأقاربها بروحهم...شدتها صوره جماعيه لبنات كثير..قعدت تحوس تدور شذى بينهم لأن البنات كانو مره كثير...
بشاير تناظر شذى اللي كانت تناظر التلفزيون:شذى مين هذول؟؟؟..
شذى قعدت تتأمل الصورة وقالت:هذول الله يسلمك أنا وبنات أعمامي..
بشاير بدون شعور:وين اللي يبيها أبوك لسعود؟؟..
ناظرت شذى لبشاير بإستغراب وقالت بعد أن مالت تعابير وجهها للإبتسام
شذى:مين تتوقعينها؟؟...
بشاير تناظر البنات اللي موجودين بالصورة..قعدت تدور وحده شوي مميزة
بشاي وهي تأشر على بنت بالصورة كانت جالسه جنب شذى:هذي هي؟؟...
شذى بابتسامه:لأ..هذي هديل بنت عمي...
بشاير:أجل وين هي...
شذى وهي تأشر على وحده كانت واقفه بوسط الصوره وحاطه يدا على خصرها..
بشاير وهي تحط يدها على فمها:هذي هي وععععععععععععع....
شذى بنظرات مزح:وشو وععععععع ترى هذي بنت عمي...
بشاير وهي تدقق فيها:والله خايسه أخوك مملوح حرام يدفن شبابه مع ذي...
شذى:حرام عليك والله منال مو شينه لهالدرجه...بس إحنا مانبيها لأنها جريئه حبتين زياده عن اللزوم...
بشاير بتقزز:طالعي كيف هي متينه..شوفي هي شلون واثقه بنفسها الحمدلله والشكر على إيش؟..
شذى تناظر بمنال:هي بس مخربها إنها متينه..
بشاير:إلا كلها على بعضها شينه...
شذى:طيب شفتي باقي الألبوم؟؟؟...
بشاير رجعت تفر الألبوم:لأ هذا انا باقي اتفرج عليه...
قلبت الصور...شافت صورة طفله قاعده تضحك عمرها سبع سنين وثناياها طايحه...
بشاير:من ذي؟؟...
شذى:هذي أنا...
بشاير ماتت ضحك:هههههههه شكلك يضحك وإنتي ضروسك طايحه وشعرك كشه...
شذى:بالعكس طالعه اهبل(وقعدت تفر الألبوم)أقول بشاير ناظري الصور تراها حلوه...
بشاير تضحك:هههههه حلوه الترقيعه..إلا بالله وش قال تركي لمن شافها؟؟..
قعدت شذى تتذكر شكل تركي...
شذى تبتسم:كريه يقولي لمن شاف الصورة...إن وجهي كوكب رعب.. أخرع..خاصه كشتي يقول كأنها عش عصافير ولا فمي اللي ماخذ ثلاثة أرباع الصورة...يقول إذا بتجيبين بناتي كذا ما أبيهم...لأنهم بيطلعون بشعات...
ولمن خلصت كلامها شافت بشاير ميته ضحك...
شذى:ممكن أعرف وش اللي يضحكك آنسه بشاير...
بشاير:هههههههه ولا شي...
وقعت تناظر بالصور شافت صورة توها جديده شكلها..عرفت إنها لسعود..
قعدت تتاملها كان وسيم خاصه غمازته اليتيمه مثل أخته شذى ولونه الأبيض..ونظرات عيونه اللي تلمس الجنون فيها...
اللي بنفس الوقت كانت شذى تناظر بشاير..تناظر الأنوثه والبرأه..تناظر عيونها اللي تشع سعاده وألفه..كانت تشوفها قريبه للقلب..مع لمسات حنان فياضه..
شذى بابتسامة نصر:خلاص لقيتها...
بشاير انتبهت لها بعد كانت مبحره في خيالها مع سعود:وشو؟؟...
شذى وهي تناظرها:لا...ولا شي..

***

باليوم الثاني كانت سلمى قاعده مع أبوها بالصاله يقهوون...
سلمى:وش فيك يباه ماقمت تاكل؟؟...
أبو عبدالكريم:مين قال إني ما آكل؟؟...آكل والحمدلله..
سلمى:طيب ليه كذا نحفت يباه...ترى أبد حالك مو عاجبني...
ابوعبدالكريم:إنك ما تدرين كيف كنت أتعذب وإنتوا بعاد عني...
سلمى بعد ما اشفقت على أبوها:بسم الله عليك يباه...هذا أنا رجعت..وعايشه كل يوم والثاني عايشه تجي تزورنا..إنت بس طمن بالك..
أبوعبدالكريم:وعبدالكريم يا سلمى متى يرجع؟؟؟؟...
سلمى:تعرف عبدالكريم شغله بالسفارة مايقدر يخليه...
أبوعبدالكريم: آه من عبدالكريم..انتظره متى يكبر...ولمن كبر راح وخلاني...
سلمى تحاول تخفف على أبوها:ليه يابو عبدالكريم..إحنا انا وعايشه وين رحنا؟؟...
ابو عبدالكريم:إنتوا عيوني الثنتين...بس عبدالكريم...
سلمى:خلاص يباه الله يهداك خلوه يحقق اللي يبيه...وصدقني اللي يسويه يرفع راسنا كلنا...وبعدين مشالله عيال عمي وعمي كلهم حواليك...
أبوعبدالكريم:الحمدلله إنهم حولي...ولا كان مت من زمان..
سلمى:بسم الله عليك يباه...
أبوعبدالكريم:تصدقين يا سلمى وش أكثر شي متحسر عليه...
سلمى بفضول:وشو يباه؟؟؟...
أبو عبدالكريم:إنك ما أخذتي تركي..والله قهر إنه راح منك ومنا...
سلمى تحاول تغير الموضوع:خلاص يباه هو تزوج...
أبو عبدالكريم:إيه مو هذا اللي قاهرني...ياليتك أخذتيه..
سلمى:وشلون آخذه وهو ما خطبني ولا طلبني للزواج...
ابو عبدالكريم:بس نفسي أعرف وش اللي ما خلاه يخطبك..بنت عمه..و مشالله جمال وعلم...
سلمى بضيق وغرور:يباه كيف تتمناني لواحد ماخطبني ولا حتى فكر فيني؟؟؟...
ابو عبدالكريم:لأنه مشالله رجل والنعم فيه...والله الكل يذكره بالخير... وانا أشوفه من أحسن شباب هالوقت...
سلمى:يباه أحس كذا إنك تقلل من قيمتي وتعرضني عليه لأني لو أموت ما أخذته...
ابو عبدالكريم:لو خطبك تركي...والله لأزوجك له..لأنه مو ناقصه شي.. وإنتي ما إنتي صغيره...والبنت كل ماكبروا قلوا خطابها يا بنيتي...
سلمى بضيق:والله تركي غيره ألف واحد...أحسن منه بألف مره...
ابو عبدالكريم بعصبيه:والله تركي إنه رجال ولا مية رجال... ولا إنتي وين يحصلك لو يجيك...
سلمى بعصبيه وهي قايمه:والله هو وين يحصله مثلي... المفروض يحب يده مقلوبه لو افكر بس أفكر إني اناظر فيه بس....
ابو عبدالكريم بعصبيه:عيب يا بنت...هذا ولدك عمك...

***

سعود بضيق: ياليـــــل ما أطولك..شذى تكلمي...
شذى بدلع:أول شي الحلاوة...
سعود:أقول لا تتدلعين علي..ترى تحومين كبدي بدلعك...
شذى انقهرت:احوم الكبد بعينك...ماني بقايله...
سعود ضحك:ههههههه بصراحه أنا للحين ماني مصدق إنك تزوجتي يا الخايسه...
شذى:ليه؟...وحشتك...
سعود يضحك بس يحاول يتكلم بجديه:ههه بس لأنك قبيحه...وما توقعت رجل بكامل قواه العقليه ياخذك...أنا قلت بياخذك واحد أعمى أو خبل... ..بس على الأقل عمرك واصل لخمسه وثلاثين...
شذى بعصبيه:لو سمحت إنت تتكلم عني أنا؟؟؟...
سعود يضحك:ههههههه جدتي مثلا...أكيد إنتي...
طووووووووط...طووووووط...
قعد سعود يناظر التلفون...الخايسه سكرت السماعه بوجهي اللي ماتستحي..
رجع سعود دق عليها...
سعود مسوي نفسه معصب: ماتستحين إنتي...عيب تسكرين السماعه بوجهي وأنا أخوك الكبير...والله لو أنا جنبك كان بهالعقال على ظهرك رسمت عليه خطوط الطول ودوائر العرض...
شذى تكتم ضحكتها:نعم آمر بغيت شي؟؟؟...
سعود:ليه انا داق على مطعم؟؟؟؟....
ضحكت شذى:هههههههه سعوووووووود...
سعود:هاه...
شذى:الحين لو نادتك مقرودة الحظ اللي بتتزوجك بتقولها[ هاه ]؟؟...
سعود:والله على حسب من تكون؟؟؟...
شذى:تتوقع مين؟؟؟...
سعود:ما أدري...
شذى:طيب توقع...
سعود بضيق:قولي أنا ما أعرف أتوقع...
شذى:توقع يابن الناس...
سعود:أنا غبي متنح...ماعندي ماعند جدتي...إنتي قولي...
شذى:الصراحه وش رايك ببشاير؟؟؟...
سعود باستغراب:من بشاير؟؟؟...
شذى:أخت تركي زوجي...
سعود:أخت تركي؟؟.... ما أدري احس إنها ماتصلح لي...
شذى باستغراب مع ضيق:ليه ماتصلح لك؟؟؟...
سعود:اممممم ما ادري...يمكن الفارق المادي والإجتماعي بيني وبينها...
شذى:هذا أنا أخذت تركي أخوها عادي بدون فروق...
سعود بجديه:شذى..معروف الحرمه غير لأنها تتبع رجلها..عكس الرجل...
شذى:لا يا سعود هذاك أول...إنت مو ناقصك شي عشان ما تاخذها ولد قبايل وأصل وفصل..ومتعلم وأخلاق...ومملوح...
سعود:بس أنا من قبيله غير قبيلتها...
شذى:وكل قبيله والنعم فيها... وصدقني لو ما يبونا ما أخذني تركي...
سعود:من جد شذى فاجأتيني لمن قلتي إنها بنت أبوبندر...
شذى تهمس له:إنت لو تشوفها يا سعود....
سعود بخبث:ليه هي حلوة؟؟؟...
شذى تضحك:ههههه تخيل أسوي فيك مقلب وأخليك تاخذها وهي قبيحه قصيره سودا خايسه جريئه ماتستحي...
سعود بخوف:أنا عندي كل هالمواصفات بكوم وإنها ماتستحي بكوم ثاني... لأني بجد أبي بنت أهم شي تستحي..مو مهم تكون حلوه..بس ماهي شينه... وبعدين أعرفك يا شذوه صدق فيك نذاله بس مو لهالدرجه...
شذى:لأني غبيه وعلى نياتي...بس أمزح بشاير والله حلوة قمر مشالله...
سعود:وش كبرها؟؟؟...
شذى:أصغر مني بسنه...
سعود:صغيره مره ياشذى...
شذى:صغيره بعينك...عادي هذا أنا خذيت تركي والفرق بيني وبينه ثمان سنين...وعادي مع إن الفرق بينك وبينها أقل من كذا...
سعود بتفكير:اوكيه خليني أفكر...وأستشير اهلي...
شذى بضيق:سعود المسأله مايبي لها تفكير... قول ابيها ولا لأ...
سعود بجديه:شذى يا الخبله...هذا زواج مو لعب..
شذى:أدري..بس مو إنت العروس تقعد تفكر جاوب وقولي ألحين...
سعود:يله باي...ومشكورة وماقصرت ويا عسى عمرك طويل.....ومره وحده مع السلامه....

***

......:وأنا اقول اليوم الشمس أشرقت من وين؟؟؟...
فاطمه تضحك:ههههههه من الشرق شرقت...ليه؟؟...
تركي وهو يقعد جنبها:لا بس فاطمه عندي بالبيت ماني مصدق...
فاطمه:لا إيش دعوه...لازم أخوي الصغير أروح أزروه ببيته...
تركي وهو يناظر حواليها: وين البراميل المتحركه ماجبتيها؟؟؟....
ضحكت شذى اللي كانت توها جالسه...اما فاطمه عصبت ماكانت ودها تضحك شذى على عيالها...
فاطمه تحاول تتصنع الإبتسامه:في البيت ما جبيتهم...
تركي:قهر ياليتك جبتيهم...إنتي حلاتك فيهم...
فاطمه:يعني ما أنفع بحالي؟؟؟...
تركي بتفكير مصطنع:امممم هو إنتي تصلحين بس مو مره...
فاطمه:لا كذا حلو...خفت تقول ما أصلح وتقطني مع الدريشه...
تركي:لا عيب كذا اختي الكبيره لازم أحطك فوق راسي...
شذى ماحبت تكون مجرد ديكور قاعده مالها صوت... وحبت تصفي فاطمه من ناحيتها..وتكسبها معها...
شذى:ليه ما جات نوف معك؟؟؟...
فاطمه:عندها مدرسه...وتعرفين نص الأسبوع ما تقدر تجي...
تركي:تطور صايره نوف ماتطلع عشان المدرسه...خبري فيها دجه ماتحب تقعد بالبيت...
ابتسمت شذى وقالت:حرام عليك تركي نوف مهوب دجه..والله إنها حبيبه...
تركي:أنا قلت شينه؟؟؟...قلت فيه تطورات...
فاطمه:لا نوف تقول تبي تجيب ممتاز...
تركي بمزح:لا لا لا أكيد صاير شي بالدنيا...تبي تجيب ممتاز بعد...يا إن نوف تغيرت...ولا الدنيا تغيرت...
شذى تضحك:وش الفرق إذا الدنيا تغيرت...ولا نوف تغيرت؟؟؟..
تركي:لأ فيه فرق...إن التطورات من نوف نفسها...ولا إن الدنيا أجبرتها على التطور...
فاطمه تضحك:ههههههههه تركي شكلك تابع مسلسلات واجد...
ضحك تركي وقال لشذى اللي قاعده جنبه بهمس:أقول لها إنك مسويه على حجر ما أشوف مسلسلات ولا أفلام؟؟؟..
شذى تناظره وهي ترفع حاجبها وتجاوبها بهمس:تبيني أقول إن أخوك عينه زايغه ومايطالع المسلسل إلا عشان البطله حلوه..
تركي يهمس:وجذابه بعد...
شذى تحرك فمها بدون صوت:كريه...
....: نحن هنا....
ناظروا الإثنين لفاطمه...
فاطمه:لا تنسون إني باقي موجودة...
تركي بابتسامه:لا أبد يا أم ريان مانسيناك ولا كيف الصاله منورة للحين...
شذى قامت...
تركي يكلمها:على وين؟؟؟...
شذى:أجيب صينية الحلى....
وراحت شذى المطبخ ودخلت...وطلعتها من الثلاجه وقطعتها بدقه ونعومه..
وأخذت قطع منها وحطتها بالصحون وجهزت الشوك وحطتها بصينيه... وخلت الشغاله تجهز العصير والصينيه...
وقعدت تناظر تركي اللي من غير مايشوفها كان قاعد يسولف مع أخته...
كان وسيم...عيونه تطفر سحر وجاذبيه...ملامحه تشع حنان ورومانسيه... وقسوه وغموض...كان إنسان مزاجي...متى مابغى يصير رومانسي يصير ولمن يبي يصير قاسي..يصير أقسى من الصخر...بس إنسان معطاء...
شذى بخاطرها((الله لا يحرمني منك ياتركي...معاك عشت أحلى أيام عمري ...وصرت حبي ألأبدي...وصرت جزء ما يتجزأ من حياتي... ما أبعد عنك...لأني لو أبعد باموت..أموت بحسرتي...أغار عليك من نساء هالدنيا.. أغار عليك من اهلك وعملك واخوياك ودنياك...وكل من يبعدني عنك... أغار عليك من نفسي ومن كل عيون بس تناظرك...الله لا يفرق بيني وبينك فيك القى اهلي كلهم...))
انتبهت على الشغاله إنها جهزت الصينيه..أخذتها وراحت لهم بالصاله وهي مبتسمه...منتعشه...يكفي إن تركي قدامها...

***

----------


## شوق الربيع

أم محمد:ما أدري وش أقولك يا سعود...هذي حياتك وإنت حر فيها...
سعود بضيق:يمه أبي رايك...ترى والله يهمني بالحيل..
أم محمد:إمش على اللي يطمنك يا سعود...
سعود:طيب قولي لي...وش رايك ببشاير؟؟..
ام محمد:أنا شفتها بالخطوبه وبالعرس....
سعود بخاطره((يعني وين شفتيها يمه الله يهداك في السوق مثلا))...
سعود يضغط على نفسه ويبتسم:ههه أدري يمه..بس وشرايك فيها؟؟؟...
ام محمد:والله إن البنت حلوة ومزيونه...ومو ناقصها شي من ناحية الجمال...
سعود يحتري أمه تكمل:أوكيـــه وبعدين...
ام محمد:بس أخلاقها..ما أدري عنها...
سعود:أكيد مارح تختارها شذى إلا إنها أوكيـــه وتمام...
ام محمد:والله وكبرتي يا شذى وقمتي تختارين لأخوك عروس...
سعود:هه إنت بس أهمك شي عندك وش التطورات اللي صايره على شذى
ام محمد:لا...بس كنت أقول...وإذا تبي بشاير مبروك والله إن أهلها مشالله عليهم...
سعود:تتوقعين أبوي بيوافق عليها بدال منال؟؟؟...
ام محمد بعد تفكير وصمت قصيـر:والله يا سعود إذا بنت أبوبندر صدقني صعب أبوك يقول لأ....بس ما أستبعد إنه يرفض ويصر على منال...
سعود:ما أدري يمه...بس اللي مخوفني الفارق المادي الكبيــــر اللي بيني وبينها...
ام محمد:اللي يبي الستر لبنته ما يهمه وش اللي بجيب المعرس مادام اخلاقه طيبه...
سعود بشرود:هذاك أول...الحين أهم شي وش اللي بجيبه قبل اللي بقلبه...
ام محمد:لا تتشائم يا سعود...
سعود بخوف كطفل صغير:أخاف يرفضون وبعدها أتحطم...وشذى تنحرج وتتفشل...
ام محمد:أنا عندي فكره..خل شذى تسألها إذا توافق قبل الخطبه رسمي أحسن...
سعود:بأقولها...بس بشرط إنت كلمي أبوي عن بشاير...
أم محمد بابتسامه:من عيوني...أنا كم سعود عندي؟؟....

***

لا مو معقول أنا في فيلم...ولا حلم...ولا احلق بأمنياتي؟؟.. معقول اللي أتمناه يصير في أيام...أي حب سريع نما في جوانب قلبي...وكساه وكسا جسمي كله...وصرت نصف صاحيه مع احلامي اليقظه اللي أحلمها معاه..
معقوله أحلامي ممكن تصير حقيقه؟؟؟...
تنتبه للواقع وتناظر شذى اللي قاعده قدامها...
بشاير بارتباك:فاجئتيني يا شذى...
شذى قامت وقعدت جنبها:صدقيني يا بشاير إني من جد حبيتك وأتمناك تصيرين مرة أخوي...
بشاير تناظر بعيون شذى:شذى...افهميني الموضوع ماني قادره أستوعبه..
شذى:ليه إنتي ما تبين سعود واحرجتك بطلبي؟؟؟...
بشاير باندفعها المعروف:لااااااااا....مو كذا والله...
شذى:بشاير فكري...
بشاير:بالعكس أخو الف وحده تتمناه...بس ماتوقعت إني أكون البديله...
شذى:ما إنتي بديله...إنتي راح تكونين الأساس صدقيني لأن سعود مابقلبه أحد...
بشاير:طيب سعود ينتظر ألحين ردي؟؟...
شذى تهز راسها بالإيجاب...وقالت:إنتي فكري..إذا وافقت بأكلم تركي وأخلي سعود يكلمه ويصير كل شي رسمي...بس إذا مافيه نصيب كل شي ينتهي ويكون الأمر بيني وبينك بس...
بشاير:خليني أفكــــر...
شذى:باقولك معلومة ترى أخوي مهوب بطران...بس الحمدلله فيه خير...
بشاير:صدقيني شذى عمر الفلوس ماهمتني ولا بتخليني افكر وش بجيب اللي باخذه...
شذى وهي قايمه:اوكيه انا رايحه...إنتي فكري على راحتك...وردي لي متى ماتبين أنا انتظرك...
بشاير ناظرتها بدون ماتتكلم...وطلعت شذى من عندها وهي في دوامة فكرها...معقولة أتزوج سعود؟؟...اللي كنت اسافر معاه بخيالي كل ليله بعد ما شفت صوره عند شذى...سعود...معقوله نكون...بشاير وسعود؟؟...

فاطمه تكلم عايشه اللي كانت ببيت أهلها...
فاطمه:قاهرتني يا جعلها الموت...
عايشه:الله يعينك وهذا عادها ما كملت سنه من تزوجت...
فاطمه:احسها دهور...
عايشه:ما أقول إلا الله يعينك...
فاطمه:وش أسوي بها يا عايشه؟؟؟...لمن أشوفها أحس بضيقه..
عايشه:وش يدريني...
فاطمه:لو الود ودي...كان خليت تركي يشحطها مع الباب يطلقها... ويروح بيت أبوك ويخطب سلمى...
عايشه تتنهد:ما أدري ليه الكل يبي سلمى تاخذ تركي...
فاطمه:لأنه بنت عمه والدم واحد بعروقهم...
عايشه اللي تتمنى سلمى تاخذ تركي عشان تخلص من كابوس عادل هذا؟؟..
عايشه :والله خاطري يا بنت عمي إن سلمى ببيت تركي الحين لو تدرين..
فاطمه بخبث:تدرين إني فكرت بالسالفه..والحل بين يديك يا بنت عمي...
عايشه باستغراب:أنا؟؟؟...قولي وشو أسويه بدون تفكير...
فاطمه:اسمعيني للآخر ولا تقاطعيني...لأني متأكده إنه مارح يعجبك...بس بنوصل للي نبيه...
عايشه بلهفه:قوليه يا أم ريان...ولك علي أسويه وأنا مغمضه...وجعله إنشالله ما عجبني...
فاطمه:شوفي أحنا راح نوصل للي نبيه...بس بطريقه ملتويه...
ضحكت عايشه:هههههههههه أحلى مافيك إنك تعترفين بعد...
فاطمه ابتسمت:هذا شوي من اللي عندك....انتي اسمعيني بس...
عايشه بإنصات:كل الآذان صايــــغه...

***

سلمى بعصبيه:مجنونه إنتي...
عايشه:ما المجنون إلا إنتي...كيف تضيعينه عليك والله إنك غبيه كيف تخلين شذى تتهنى فيه هذيك القرويه...
سلمى:على قولتك بالعافيه على قلبها..
عايشه حاولت تلين معها:سلمى ناظرني(ناظرتها سلمى)صدقيني والله هذا لمصلحتك في الدرجه الأولى...
سلمى بعصبيه:كذابه...هذا لمصلحتك إنتي والباقين...عمركم ما فكرتوا فيني طيب وش مشاعري اتجاهه ألحين؟؟؟...
عايشه بعصبيه:عادل إنسيه وامحيه من بالك يا جعلك الماحي...
سلمى:يا قواة وجهك تطلبيني وتدعين علي....
عايشه تقرب منها:صدقيني يا سلمى والله إني أحبك وهذا عشانك...
سلمى:بس عادل...ما أقدر اخلي عادل...
عايشه:والله إن تركي أطلق منه...بس إنتي خذيه والله لينسيك إسمك بعد...
سلمى بسخريه:ليه؟؟؟...ولد عمك وائل كفوري على غفله؟؟؟..
عايشه تحاول تكظم غيظها:وائل بعينك....إنتي بس خليني أكلم أمي وأبوي وما عليك...
سلمى بإصرار:عايشه لأ...وياريت ماتتدخلين في خصوصياتي...
عايشه:سلمى...إنتي كبيره ألحين وخطابك مهوب مثل أول...افهميني...
سلمى:ماني بكبيره...والله عادي عمري...أساسا انا استحقر اللي يتزوجون وهم صغار...
عايشه:عاد هم كيفهم...
سلمى:مشالله الشباب الواحد يعيش إلين يشبع ويطفش...ولمن يبي يتوب يقول لأهله زوجوني...
عايشه:مو شرط...البعض يبي يكون ويجهز حاله...
سلمى:مابي تركي ماأبيه...
عايشه:عشان أبوي...لا تنسين....
سلمى سكتت وماقدرت تكابر على مشاعرها أكثر....بعد فتره قالت بصوت واجــل:عايشه أخاف.. أحس إني كذا اعرض نفسي؟؟...
عايشه هي تطق الصدر:ما عليك...إنتي بس خلي كل شي علي....


***

كان الصداع ذابح تركي...مانام زين...وضغط بالشغل وتدريبات يتجهز للدورة التدريبيه عشان الإرهاب...كانت شوي ثقيله عليه...
تركي وهو حاط راسه بحظن شذى:يا شذى صداع رهيب...
شذى تمسح على راسه:بسم الله عليك..طيب مريت على الدكتور وإنت راجع؟؟؟..
تركي وهو يحط يده على راسه:لا...قلت ما يحتاج...بندول ويروح الألم...
شذى قعدت تناظره وقلبه يتفطر عليه ودها اللي فيه فيها:إنشالله أجر...
تركي صكر عينه وقال:شكله مايبي يخف الألم...
شذى تلعب بشعره:تبي اجيب لك شي تاكله...
تركي بتعب:روحي جيبي لي مويه...
شذى وهي قايمه:من عيوني...
وراحت تجيب له مويه....يوم رجعت انصدمت لمن شافت تركي...كان ودها الأرض تنشق وتبلعها...أي عقاب بتناله من تركي...كانت هذيك اللحظه بالنسبه لها كابوس مزعج..الدم تجمد بعروقها...وحست إن قلبها طاح ببطنها...
تبي تتقدم تمشي بس ماهي قادره..ماهي قادره..ناظرت تركي اللي كان جالس عند الكوميدينا وبيده الحبوب حقتها منع الحمل...اللي تركي كان يدور بالبندول..وطاحت الحبوب هذي بين يديه...
ناظر تركي شذى باستحقار....أما شذى ناظرته بخوف أكيد بيذبحني...
تركي وهو يحاول يكظم غيظه:ممكن اعرف وش ذي؟؟؟...
شذى:.......
تركي وهو يحاول باقي يتماسك:ردي...
شذى بتردد:تر...تركي..هذا...هذا..
رمى تركي الحبوب بغضب وقام وهو في أوج غضبه وغيظه...
تركي وهو يناظرها:انثبري ولا كلمه...بعد لك عين تتكلمين...
شذى:أنا كنت بأقولـ....
يقاطعها تركي ويقرب منها بسرعه ويقول:كنتي إيش ياهانم...إنتي من جد إنسانه ماأحد يثق فيك...
شذى برجاء:تركي...
مسكها تركي من يدها بقوة وقال بعصبيه:شذى إنتي ليه كنتي تستخدمينها؟؟.
شذى ما ردت وقعد تصيح...
عصب تركي زياده وجرها وقربها منه زياده...من قوته طاحت المويه من يد شذى...
تركي معصب:تصيحين؟؟؟...طبعا وش راح تقولين...بس والله راح تدفعين ثمن هالحركه يا شذى...
شذى تبي تفك يدها من يدها...رص تركي زياده على يدها...
شذى آلمتها يدها وصرخت من الآلم...
تركي وهو يصر على أسنانه:تستاهلين الضرب...مين اللي أذن لك هاه.. لو فيك خير ما كان سويتيها...
شذى وهي تصيح:تركي اسمعني طيب...
تركي وهو صاير بركان ثائر:وش أسمعك يا جعلك القرادة...إنتي ما تستحين على وجهك مع هالحركات الوسخه اللي مسويتها...بس والله لأوريك يا شذى واعلمك وش الدلع اللي كنت معيشتك فيه...أثرك ما تستاهلين إلا التراب....
ودفعها تركي بكل قسوة على الأرض...وطلع من عندها مشتت مصدوم منها...معقوله هذي شذى اللي أنا أحترق شوقا عشان أجيب منها طفل... هذي شذى...دلوعتي؟؟...هذا الأنوثه الممزوجه بالبرأه... بس شكل الأقنعه بدت تتساقط...ويخرج من الاكمه ما ورائها....
تمني إنها صار به شي هاليوم ولا درى...حس إنها تخدعه وتنصب عليه..
ليه يا شذى ليه؟؟؟؟.....

أما هي فكانت تصيح ألم وقهر...ولوعه...وندم...قعدت تصيح ياليتني ما أخذتها...ياليتني ما أخذتها....بس وش ينفع الندم ألحين؟؟؟...


***

عايشه كانت قاعده مع أمها ام عبدالكريم...
ام عبد الكريم:لا يا عايشه ما راح أبني سعادة بنتي على تعاسة غيرها....
عايشه:يا يمه...أجل تبين بنتك تعيش تعيسه...
ام عبدالكريم:لا مافي أم تبي بنتها تعيش تعيسه..بس سعادة سلمى بعيده عن تركي...
عايشه:بس هي بنت عمه وأولى فيه من الغريبه...
ام عبدالكريم:الزواج ما يعرف بنت عم ولا خال..
عايشه:يمه بس هم كانوا يحبون بعض...بينهم حب حرام يضيع...
ام عبدالكريم:لو كان يحبها كان جا خطبها...وإحنا مارح نقول لأ...بس إني أعرض بنتي فهذي صعبه...وجهي وين أوديه قدام أم بندر...
عايشه:السالفه يمه ما راح أحد يدري فيها...راح تكون بين عمي وأبوي بس...
ام عبدالكريم:ما أقدر يا أم فارس سامحيني...
عايشه:إنتي بس اقنعيه معنا...والله بيوافق خاصه إن خاطره بتركي... يمه سلمى مصلحتها مع تركي...وشذى هذي والله داخله على طمع...
ام عبدالكريم:نفسي أعرف ليش تكرهينها مع إنها حبيبه...
عايشه:يمه لا تصيرين طيبه بزياده عن اللزوم...ياما تحت السواهي دواهي...
ام عبدالكريم:طيب سلمى وش تقول؟؟؟...تبيه هي ولا لأ؟؟؟...
عايشه:موتها وحياتها بين يد تركي تبيه...فلا توقفين بطريقها و صدقيني إن تركي نفسه يبيها بس هو مهوب داري إنها للحين تبيه...
ام عبد الكريم:عايشه...إنتي تطلبين مني الصعب...
عايشه وهي تشد يدها على يد أمها:صدقيني لأنها خطوة جريئه شوي..بس يمه لا تخلين سلمى كذا تكتوي بنارها...حرام والله حرام...
ام عبدالكريم سكتت قعدت تفكر...
أما سلمى فكانت تناظرهم من الدرج...تنتظر رد أمها....
عايشه وعيونها معلقه بوجه أمها:هاه يا أم عبد الكريم وش قلتي؟؟...
ام عبدالكريم بعد أن اطلقت زفـــره طويله:بأكلمه يا عايشه مع إنها صعبه والله صعبه...
عايشه بابتسامة نصر:الله يبارك فيك يمه..إنتي كلمي أبوي..وأنا بأساندك..


***


تركي اللي كان متضايق مره ما عرف وين يروح...وبالأخير راح لبيت خويه طلال يفرفرش عن عمره شوي لأنه مستحيل يقوله وش صار من شذى لأنه يشوف هالشي من أدق الخصوصيات اللي تجمعه بشذى...
طلال:ممكن أعرف وش سبب مدة هالبوز؟؟؟...
تركي يناظر طلال وبدون نفس:زهقان قلت أجيك ياخوي...
طلال:ليه قالولك فاتحين ملاهي...ولا نعرض مسرحيه...
عصب تركي وقام:أجل استئذن أنا الغلطان اللي أجيك...
طلال اللي جره مع يده ورجع قعده:تركي...وش فيك الله يهداك أنا كنت أمزح معك...صاير كبريت ماتتحمل كلمه...
تركي بعصبيه:إنت اللي صاير دمك ثقيل...
طلال:أنا دمي ثقيل...الله يسامحك...
تركي وهو يحاول يخفف التوتر اللي فيه حس إنه زودها شوي:طلال لا تكون زعلان...
طلال:ماني بزعلان..بس وش فيك اليوم بالدوام يا حلاتك...وش اللي غيرك...
تركي بخاطره(وش أقولك يا طلال)..
تركي:لااا بس مصدع شوي...وقلت من زمان مامريت على طلال ببيته...
طلال:الله يحييك....البيت بيتك..
تركي بابتسامه يحاول يتناسى:أدري إنه بيتي ولا كيف جيت بدون موعد..
طلال يضحك:إنت ما أحد يعطيك وجه ولا على طول تصدق وماخذ بعمرك مقلب...
تركي يمزح:تعرف هذي مشكله أزليه فيني...مالها علاج..
طلال:ما أقول إلا الله يعين حرمتك عليك من جد لو إنت زوجتي كان إنتحرت من زماااااااااااان....
تذكر تركي شذى وعصب من حركتها...وقال لطلال:من زين خشتك ألحين تقعد تتميلح علي...
طلال:أقول تركي...والله إنك مهوب طبيعي فيك شي؟؟؟...
تركي يحاول يبان إنه طبيعي:لا مافيني شي...بس شوية صداع...


***


بعد مرور كم يوم...
عايشه كانت قاعده مع أبوها اللي أمها قالت لها إنه خاطره بهالشي بس يحس إنه كذا يقلل من قيمة سلمى بنته...مع إنه متأكد ميه في الميه إن أبو بندر لو يقوله اخوه ابو عبدالكريم يزوج ولده تركي سلمى ما راح يقول لأ..
عايشه:لا تتردد وإنت واثق برد عمي أبو بندر...
ابو عبدالكريم:عايشه أحس كذا إني أهين نفسي..وأنا أخطب لسلمى...
عايشه بلهجة كلها مكر:يابو عبدالكريم ما سمعت بالمثل اللي يقول إخطب لبنتك قبل لا تخطب لولدك...
أبوعبدالكريم:عايشه أنا واثق برد أبو بندر...بس وش رد تركي راح يكون أخاف يرفض...
عايشه بكذب يصعب تكذيبه وتفتح عيونها على الآخر:يباه تركي ما راح يقول لأ..بالعكس هو وده بسلمى حتى زوجي بندر اخوه يقولي قبل لا يتزوج زوجته هذي..كان خاطره بسلمى بس لمن شاف سلمى ترد معاريس ما ينردون يخاف إنه ترده وتصير بينا وبين بيت عمي أبو بندر خلافات عائليه بسبب كذا...
ابو عبد الكريم:مستحيل أرده وهو ولد أخوي...
عايشه:خلاص يابو بندر ما أظن ألحين شي يردك إنك تنادي عمي أبو بندر وتكلمه...
أبو عبدالكريم بثقه:أجل خلاص بأنتظره لمن يمرني وأكلمه...
عايشه بخبث الشياطين:وخله بعد يجبر تركي يطلق مرته ذي الخايسه...
أبو عبد الكريم:لأ في ذي ما أقدر يا أم فارس...
عايشه:أجل ترضى لبنتك ضره يباه؟؟؟...
أبو عبدالكريم:لا ما أرضى بس بعدين يمكن نشرط عليه إنه يطلقها...وإذا هو صدق يبي سلمى من زمان بيطلق ذي من دون ما نقوله...
طلعت بعدها عايشه من عند أبوها...وهي تبتسم بخبث((والله وبنطيرك يا شذى...وصدق يا فاطمه عليك افكار الشيطان ما فكر فيها...آه يا سلمى وأخيرا بتتزوجين..ونفتك من هالعادل اللي مخوفني..من كثر حبك له وعلاقتك فيه..اللي ترعبني من يوم تنقلين لي تفاصيلها بالتليفون وإنت هناك))

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجزء العاشر




بعد ما استخارت...وفكرت...لقت جوابها دقت عليها بعد تردد تخاف يكون ردها سريع..وبنفس الوقت تخاف المعرس الحبيب يطير عليها لأنه مستعجل...
بشاير بتردد:هلا شذى..
شذى:هلا والله براعية هالصوت...
بشاير:شخبارك؟؟..
شذى:تمام...وإنتي؟؟..
بشاير:الحمدلله...أنا كلمتك بخصوص الموضوع اللي قلتي لي عليه...
شذى اللي حاطه يدها على قلبها إن بشاير لا ترفض لأنه يوم خطبتها كان مغامرة...
شذى:إيه أنا انتظر ردك على أحر من الجمر...
بشاير:والله ما أدري وش أقولك يا شذى متردده..وأبيك تفهميني...
شذى بخاطرها أكيد رفضت الله يستر بس...
شذى:فاهمتك يا بشاير...وصدقيني ردك ما راح يأثر بعلاقتي فيك أبد..
بشاير:شذى كذا صعبتي على المهمه أكثر...
شذى:لا صعبتها عليك ولا ضيقتها...إنتي قولي ردك وأنا سامعته...
قعدت تسمع بشاير وهي تحكي لها إنها مو مصدقه إنها راح تتزوج سعود لأنها أعجبت فيه من يوم شافته أول مره بخطوبتها...وإنها موافقه وباقي المهمه عليها...
شذى بفرح:مبرووووووووك يا بشاير والله إني من جد فرحانه...
بشاير بخجل:يؤ يؤ يؤ..أحرجتيني شذى زياده...
شذى:هههههه لا تخافين هذا خجل العروس...
وبعدها صكرت من عندها مبتسمه...تذكرت تركي تحولت إبتسامتها إلى حزن ولوعه...من هذيك السالفه وهو لا يناظرني ولا يكلمني..ولا حتى ينام معي..صاير ينام بغرفه بحاله...وهاجرني..قعدت تبكي وتصيح من وجدانها...تفتقد الحبيب...اللي سقاها من حبه حتى الثماله...وصارت تعشقه وهيمانه فيه إلى حد الجموح...صاحت عسى اللوعه اللي بقلبها تخف...


***


أم بندر تكلم بالتليفون عبير اختها...
عبير: من جد ولدك هذا ما يستحي...ما كلمني لعنبوه من أعرس إلا مرتين وش ذا؟؟؟...وهذا أنا اللي خطبت له...
ام بندر:ما عليك منه...
عبير:وهذا أنا خالته...بس ما عليه هين يا تركي...والله إن خوانه أحسن منه يدقون ويسألون...
ام بندر:ما عليك يا وخيتي منه...إلا شخبارك وشخبار ولدك بدر وزوجك؟؟...
عبير:الحمدلله كلنا بخير...
ام بندر:ما ودك تجينا يا عبير بالرياض؟؟..
عبير:خاطري أجي...بس تعرفين دوام وما أقدر أخليه...بس يمكن بعيد الفطر أجي...
أم بندر:تجون بالسلامه...
عبير:إلا شخبار حصه...
أم بندر:بخير...
عبير بضحك:عادك إنتي وهي مناقر...
ام بندر:مناقر؟؟؟....مناقر ياللي ماتستحين وإحنا عجايز...بالعكس أنا وحصه خوات...
عبير:بس بصراحه أنتوا لايقين على بعض...
ام بندر:إيه هي خويتي من يوم إحنا صغار...
عبير:إلا كيف صحة أبو بندر إنشالله بخير...خاصه بعد طيحته الأخيره...
ام بندر:لا أبشرك بخير والحمدلله...مثل الحصان لا إله الله ...
عبير:الحمدلله..الله يخليه لكم إنشالله...


***

سلمى كانت قاعده على أعصابها...هي وأمها ام عبد الكريم وعايشه...وابو بندر موجود بالمجلس عند أبو عبدالكريم...يكلمه بتركي وسلمى...
سلمى بتوتر:والله فشله...إحرااااااااج...
أم عبد الكريم اللي كانت قاعده من دون اقتناع على اللي يصير...
ام عبد الكريم:مو هذا طلبك يا دكتورة...
سلمى تناظر عايشه بخنق بعد ما حست إنها أرخصت نفسها:كله منك يا عايشه...إنتي السبب...
عايشه باستنكار:أنا السبب؟؟؟...ما أتوقع أحد ضربك على يدك يا سلمى وغصبك على هالشي...
سلمى بعصبيه:بس كنتي قاعده فوق راسي طول الفترة اللي راحت تزنين وكثرة الزن تفك الحديد...يا ام فارس...
عايشه عصبت من كلام أختها:أنا كلمتك ووافقتي...لا تنكرين هالشي...
ام عبد الكريم اللي عصبت من مناقر بناتها:بس خلااااص إنتي وهي...
قامت سلمى بعصبيه وطلعت غرفتها...
بغت تلحقها ام عبدالكريم راضيها...بس عايشه قالت لها لا تلحقها لأن سلمى دايم كذا تفور...وبعدين بالنهايه تطفى وتهدى...
عايشه بخوف وارتباك:الله يستر احس عمي طول عند أبوي...
ام عبد الكريم:ربك كريم يا عايشه...

***

طلع أبو بندر من عند أخوه...وهو مهوب مصدق طلب أخوه..يالله كيف انا وافقت له..وش راح تكون ردة فعل تركي...يارب استر...الله يهداك ياخوي مالقيت إلا هالوقت تكلمني فيه...بعد ماتزوج ولدي واستقر بحياته...تبيني أخربها عليه...وهذيك البنيه شذى بأي ظلم وسفك بأجني عليها...تبيني أزوج تركي بسلمى بنتك...سلمى بنت ولا كل البنات...والكل يمناها...ليش تبي تركي بالذات ليش...
تذكر كلام أخوه له...
ابو عبد الكريم:الصراحه تركي هو أحسن عيالك..والكل فيه الخير مشالله.. أنا الصراحه ما أبي بناتي يطلعون برى العايله...ولا أبيهم ياخذون من خوالهم...أبيهم ياخذون من أهلهم وربعهم...فأنا أحتريتك ياخوي تخطب سلمى لواحد من عيالك بس أبد...تعرف بندر ماخذ أختها الكبيره..ومتعب ماخذ سارا اللي أنا ربيتها وبحسبة أختها وبنت عمتها...وصعبه أدخل أخت على أخت...فلقيت تركي أفضل واحد...صدق هو متزوج بس ما يخالف.. والدم يحن لأصله وبيجي اليوم اللي تركي بيحب سلمى...ويشكر ربه إنه خذاها...وولد عمها أولى فيها من الغريب..وزوجته هو كيفه معها... وصدقني ياخوي يابو بندر...إن صعب الواحد يخطب لبنته...بس تعرف المثل اللي يقول اخطب لبنتك قبل لا تخطب لولدك...وأنا أخاف تجيني منيتي وأموت قبل لا أتطمن عليها وأشوفها ببيت رجلها...فتكفى ياخوي لا ترديني...تكفى يا ولد أمي وأبوي...لا ترد أخوك وتطيح كرامتي...

راح أبو بندر للمسجد لأن آذن لصلاة العشا...وهو حائر بفكره...مشتت لأي الحلول يختار...لأنه لو رفض...أكيد القطيعه هي الجواب هذاك الوقت... ومستحيل يقطع باخوه...اللي ما قطعه بشبابه...بيقطعه بشيبته؟؟؟...أكيد لأ...بس عسى الله يفهمني تركي ويقدرني...

***


سعود جلس بين يدين أبوه...وهو يترقب كلامه بعد ما ناداه عشان يكلمه بخصوص زواجه...
أبو محمد:قلت لي يا سعود إنك تبي بنت أبو بندر؟؟؟...
سعود بتردد:إيه طال عمرك...
أبو محمد:يعني ماتبي بنت عمك منال؟؟؟...
سعود:إنشالله تلقى لها منال من هو أحسن مني...
أبو محمد بتفكير:والله لو علي كان زوجتك منال بنت عمك...بس بنت أبو بندر ما تنرد...نسب طيب وناس لهم مكانتهم...
سعود بارتياح:يعني بتخطبها لي يباه؟؟؟..
أبو محمد بابتسامه:يشرفني يا ولدي إنك تاخذها ولا وين بنلقى مثلهم...
سعود:أجل خل نتوكل على الله ونربط حزامنا ونسافر الرياض نخطبها...
أم محمد يضحك(وهو نادر ما يضحك):ههههههه وراك مستعجل يا سعود...
سعود ضحك من ضحك أبوه اللي نادر ما يضحك:هههههههه أخاف تروح البنت يباه من بين يدي...
أبو محمد:لا تخاف بإذن الله مارح تروح البنت علينا...وبأكلم تركي على الموضوع...
سعود:تكفى يابو محمد كلم تركي اليوم...
أبو محمد:اركـــد ياسعود لا تصير خفيف...
سعود:مهيب خفه يباه بس أنا مستعجل بالحيل..
ابو محمد بعينيه الجاحظتين:سعود خلك رجال واثقل..الخفه والعجله ماهيب زينه...ورجل أختك باكلمه اليوم...
سعود بامتعاض وهو يلوي بوزه:إنشالله يباه...
أبو محمد بسرحان:والله كيف ماطرت بنت ابو بندر ببالي...صدق نسب يشرف ويرفع الراس...
سعود بصوت واطي:الحمدلله لك يارب إنك فكيتني من منال..وإنشالله تبدلني من هي أحسن منها بألف مره...وهذا العشم في بشاير...

***

رجع تركي للبيت من الدوام وهو ماله نفس حتى يطالع بشذى ويتمنى إنه ما يشوفها بوجهه...
دخل البيت وهو طالع الدرج...سمع صوت شذى تناديه من المطبخ...
تركي من دون ما يتكلم لف عليها ناظرها وبعيونه ألف نظرة احتقار وازدراء...
شذى تبتسم:تركي...الغداء جاهز تبيني أحط لك الغداء؟؟...
تركي ناظرها بإحتقار...ولف وكمل طريقه لفوق...
شذى:احط الغداء؟؟؟...
تركي من غير ما يناظرها:لأ مالي نفس...
وطلع من عندها...لمن شافت إن الحاله ازدادت تعقيد...امتلت عيونها بالدموع..ليش تركي كذا؟؟؟...والله خلاص آسفه...أنا غلطانه بس مو من حقك تعاقبني كذا....
قررت إنها تطلع وتكلمه....
طلعت ووقفت عند الغرفه اللي استقلها تركي لنفسه..بعيد عنها وهي مخصصه للضيوف...سحبت لها نفس طويــل...ودقت الباب...وبعدها فتحت الباب ودخلت...
شافت تركي منسدح على الفراش ببدلته العسكريه ومغمض عيونه...فتحهم لمن شافها...
تركي باستنكار:نعم وش تبين؟؟؟...
شذى:تركي خلاص...
قطع عليها كلامها:إنتي كيف تدخلين علي كذا؟؟...
خجلت شذى من عمرها وطلعت...وهي عند الباب..
شذى:سورى ما كنت أقصد...
تركي سكت وقعد يناظرها متى بتطلع...
حست شذى بالإهانه وكرامتها ما سمحت لها تتجاوزها أكثر...فطلعت وصكرت الباب بقوة...وقعدت تصيح على الكنبه اللي بالصاله في الدور الثاني...
والله ماتوقعت كبر غلطتى كذا...وماتوقعت زعله كبير علي كذا...

----------


## شوق الربيع

أما تركي اللي كان من الداخل حزين عشان شذى ومن شذى...كان شعور غريب عنده...تكسر خاطره و قاهرته...كان خليط من المشاعر وده يسامحها بس هو مهوب قادر...صعب عنده إنه يغفر لها جرمها.. تمدد على الفراش وقعد يتأمل النقوش اللي بالسقف...يارب أنا ماني قادر أسامحها.. وماني قادر على بعادها...إلى حد تملكت شذى مشاعره إلى حد إنه صار مايلاقي مثلها إنسانه...كان يشوفها جوهرة مكنونه له وحده هو وبس.. وهو ما توقع إنه بيحبها إلى هالدرجه...بس ماراح أسامحها ألحين خلها تتأدب وتعرف من تركي...

***

عايشه:ارتحت ألحين يا سلمى عمي وافق...
سلمى تلعب بأطراف شعرها:لأ ما ارتحت...متى يجي تركي نفسه يخطب هذي الساعه ارتاح...
عايشه مبتسمه:طبعا ألحيــن ما فيه عادل؟؟؟...
سلمى معصبه:عادل مالك دخل فيه...خليه بحاله...
عايشه بتحذير:سلمى لا تلعبين على الحبلين...صدقيني بتطيحين ومارح تستمرين...
سلمى باشمئزاز:إنتي أي حبلين؟؟؟...أنا فكرت بكلامك...بس تركي ما اكن له أي مشاعر ألحين..
عايشه:وأول كنتي تحبينه؟؟؟...
سلمى تناظر الجهه الثانيه:تسأليني إن كنت أحبه...أنا كنت أحبه إلى درجة الفتنه..بس ألحين أعتبره حب غبي....
عايشه بسخريه:يعني عادل حبه ذكي...
سلمى تبي تقهر عايشه:ما راح تفهمين إنتى إنسانه جاهله...
عايشه:سلمى عادل والله ما راح يجيب لك إلا الخيبه...
سلمى:الخيبه فيك إنتي وولد عمك هذاك البدوي...
عايشه تضحك:تكفين يا الحضريه...
***

بعد صلاة المغرب طلع تركي وهو طالع مر على الصاله شاف شذى تطالع التلفزيون..ناظرها شافها ما ناظرته...شكلها مهيب مهتمه…تبيني أراضيها معصي أراضيها...تغلط و تزعل بعد...وقف وكلمها..
تركي:أقول شذى أخوك سعود يبي بشاير أختي؟؟؟...
استغربت شذى من وين عرف...اكتفت إنه تناظره من دون ما تجاوبه...
تركي وهو معقد حواجبه:وش فيك ماتردين؟؟؟...
شذى: مين قالك؟؟؟..
تركي:دق علي اليوم أبوك بعد صلاة المغرب وقاللي..كنتي تدرين؟؟...
شذى:إيــه..
تركي بعصبيه:ليه ماقلتي لي طيب..
شذى:خلاص أبوي قالك...
تركي:مشالله اللي معي بالبيت يدرون واللي برى يقولون لي...
شذى بغصه:تركي واللي يعافيك تراني ماني ناقصه مشاكل..إنت تعرف الوقت مو مناسب إني أقوله...
تركي عصب زياده:منت ناقصه مشاكل..مو أنا راعي مشاكل هاه؟؟..ولا إنت يا شذى ملاك...أبد لا تهشين ولا تنشين...
شذى بعصبيه:ما قلت ملاك...بس إنت اللي تسوي من الحبه قبه..
تركي يفتح عيونه:أنا أسوي من الحبه قبه؟؟.. شذى احترمي نفسك إنتي ما تشوفين عمرك.. محد يجيب المشاكل إلا إنتي...
شذى نزلت دمعتها:تركي خلاص عاد...كفايه مشاكل..إذا إنت بتقعد كل يوم نازل طالع تهزيء فيني عشان غلطت وكنت غلطانه...ما أتوقع كبر غلطتي كذا.. وهذا مو من حقك بعد إنك تقعد تهزيء فيني..
تركي بعصبيه:مو من حقي ؟؟...
شذى عصبت وهي تصيح:إلى هنا وبس...وما أسمح لك إنك ترفع صوتك علي...
تركي بعصبيه يزمجر:مشالله يا شذى...أشتغل عندك أنا؟؟؟(يرفع صوته) إلا برفع صوتي.. إذا ما ينفع معك إلا كذا..
شذى تبكي ومعصبه:ولا أنا خدامة أبوك تقعد تهاوش و تهزيء فاهم؟؟؟...
وطلعت من الصاله تصيح للدور الثاني...وسط ذهول وعصبية تركي...
*
*
*
أبوبندر:مشالله عليهم ناس طيبه...
أم بندر:متأكد من كلامك يا تركي؟؟؟...
أبوبندر:أكيد متأكد ولا وشوله جا يقولنا....
تركي:إيه يا يمه...كلمني عمي أبومحمد وقال يبي بشاير لسعود ولده...
أم بندر:طيب وش رايكم بالولد؟؟؟...
أبوبندر بإبتسامه:اللي أنا شفته رجال والنعم فيه مشالله...
تركي:وأنت صادق يابو بندر...والله إنه رجال ولد رجال...اخلاق وعلم...
أم بندر:إذا هو مثل شذى بأخلاقه أجل هو مشالله ما عليه كلام..
تركي يحاول يجاري أمه في مدح شذى مع إنه موصل منها:نفس الشي بأخلاقهم...كلهم نفس التربيه...
أبو بندر:أبوهم أبو محمد...ما عليه كلام...
أم بندر:أجل أروح أقول لبشاير؟؟؟...
تركي بابتسامه:وش عندك يمه مستعجله؟؟؟
أم بندر:خير البر عاجـــله...
وقامت أم بندر...
بعدها فاتح أبو بندر تركي بسالفة خطبته لسلمى...
أبو بندر:وأنا قلت إن تركي ولدي ما بيردني...
تركي واللي كان مصدوم:وش قاعد تقول يباه الله يهداك...أتزوج وحده ثانيه..
أبوبندر:بس مو أي ثانيه...هذي سلمى بنت عمك ومنك وفيك...
تركي:لا يباه الله يهداك مستحيل أنا اتزوج وحده ثانيه...
كان تركي فيه وفاء لشذى ولا يفكر إنه ياخذ غيرها على مشاكلهم...
أبو بندر:بس أنا قد كلمت عمك...
تركي بإستغراب:في إيـــش؟؟؟...
ابو بندر:إني خطبت سلمى لك...
تركي:بدون ماتشاورني...مايصير كذا يباه...
أبوبندر:بس أنا أبوك وحتى لو ماشاورتك...أنا أعرف مصلحتك..
تركي:بس حتى ولو...هذا أنا رجال وش طولي كيف مالي راي...
أبو بندر:بس أنا قضيت قد كلمته...
تركي عصب:وش السبب اللي خلاك تخطب لي؟؟...
أبو بندر:أنا شفت سلمى...وقلت ما أبيها تطلع من بينا...
تركي قطع كلامه:وطبعا ما طرى ببالك إلا تركي وقلت خلي أخطبها له...
أبو بندر بعصبيه:تركي عيب عليك تقطع كلامي...
تركي بضيق:آسف يباه...بس وش معنى أنا من بين أخواني..
أبو بندر:أخوك بندر ماخذ أختها...ومتعب ماخذ بنت عمتك ومايصلح أدخل سلمى على سارا وهم رابيين مع بعض...فشفتك أنت أنسب واحد لها وبعدين إنت كنت تبيها...وهذا أنا خطبتها لك...
تركي يحاول يتحكم بأعصابها:بس أنا متزوج ألحين...
أبو بندر:وش دخل ذا...انا لي دخل إنك لازم تاخذ سلمى...
تركي:بس أنا ما أبي سلمى...
أبو بندر:وإذا أنا أبوك قلت لك لازم تاخذها...وأنا مو اطلبك يا تركي تاخذها أنا آمرك أمر...
تركي عصب:بس يباه كذا بدون ماتكلمني قبلها ولا تعطيني خبر...
أبو بندر:هذا أنا أخبرك...
تركي بعصبيه:بعدين إيش..بعد ما كلمت عمي ولا حتى شفت وش رايي...
أبوبندر بعصبيه:أنا ما طلبت رايك يا تركي...سلمى غصبن عن خشمك بتاخذها...
استغرب تركي من أسلوب أبوه معه فعصب زياده:والله الزواج يباه مهوب غصب عن خشمي...وسلمى ما آخذها لو يكون...
أبو بندر بغضب:تركي...سلمى لمن قلتلك إنك تاخذها...انا مهوب قاعد أخيرك...أنا آمرك أمر...وبعدين لا تعاندني يا تركي لأن العناد ما بينفع معي...وبالأخيـــر أنا أبوك يعني إني لمن أقولك حاجه تنفذها...
سكت تركي وحاول إنه يتمالك أعصابه وهو باقي مستغرب من كلام أبوه مستحيل إن هذا أبوي...مستحيل...وش اللي قلب رايه كذا...
تركي بتوتر:طيب يباه وش أسوي ببنت الناس اللي عندي ألحين؟؟؟...
أبوبندر بتفكير:هذا شي راجع لك...خلها ببيتها معززة مكرمه...



***


فاطمه تكلم أمها: من جدك يمه تتكلمين؟؟؟...
أم بندر بفرح:إي والله يا بنيتي...والله ماني مصدقه بتتزوج بشاير وتصير عروس...
فاطمه باستغراب:خطبوا بشاير؟؟؟...
ام بندر:إيـه وينتظرون ردنا...
فاطمه عصبت:طبعا رافضين وما فيها كلام...
أم بندر:وش رافضين؟؟؟...أنا عني موافقه...وأبوك ما عنده مانع.. بس بيسأل عن الولد شوي مع إنه متاكد إنه ماعليه كلام...
فاطمه عصبت حيل:ما لقيتوا إلا اخو شذى...هذي بشاير خطبوها كثير مالقيتوه إلا هو...
ام بندر ماعجبها كلام فاطمه:ليه وش فيه الولد ما نعطيه بنتنا؟؟؟...
فاطمه بضيق:مايصلح والله ما يصلح...
ام بندر بإصرار:ليه ما يصلح؟؟؟...عاد هو مشالله متعلم برا ومنصبه حلو على صغر سنه...
فاطمه:كيف بتاخذه وهم أقل مستوى مادي منا...
أم بندر عصبت:والله هذا من صغر عقلك إنك تقعدين تقارنين فلوسنا بفلوسهم... إحنا بنشتري رجال بأخلاقه وأصله...مو بفلوسه..
فاطمه زعلت:الله يسامحك يمه عقلي صغير؟؟؟...
ام بندر بتراجع:آسفه يا أم ريان..بس ما توقعتك كذا بترفضين عشان فلوسه يا فاطمه لو يسمعك أبوك يزعل..هذا هو دايم يقول ما بالحريم مثل فاطمه..
فاطمه:طيب وش قالت بشاير...
أم بندر بابتسامه:سكتت وما قالت شي مبتسمه بس...ولمن سألتها عن ردها قالت كيفكم...والله ماتوقعت بشاير تستحي...بس شكلها موافقه...
فاطمه:لا تاخذه والله إنه زواج فاشل لو تاخذه..
ام بندر زعلت:يا الله يا فاطمه...توقعتك تفرحين لأختك..والله لو تسمعك بتزعل بشاير...
فاطمه:خلاص يمه ما أطول عليك...مع السلامه...
ام بندر بضيق: في حفظ الرحمن...
*
*
*
في بيت أخوها بندر...
بندر:هلا والله فاطمه شخبارك؟؟؟...
فاطمه:تمام...
عايشه:وش هالمفاجأه السعيده؟؟؟...
فاطمه تبتسم:لا تكون تعيسه؟؟؟..
بندر يمزح:إلا مفجعه...
عايشه ضحكت:ههههههههههههههه أي مفجعه الله يهداك إلا مخيفه...
فاطمه مسويه عمرها زعلانه:أنا مفاجأه مخيفه...هين يصير خير...
بندر يمزح:عاد فاطمه زعلت...لا مانقدر على زعلك...
عايشه:ترى نمزح...لا تزعلين...
بندر طالع:يالله مع السلامه أنا طالع...
فاطمه:لا يكون عشاني جيت؟؟؟..
بندر يضحك:ههههههههه لا والله...بس معزوم على سهره عند واحد من اخوياي...
فاطمه+عايشه:مع السلامه...
بعد ما طلع بندر...
عايشه تناظر فاطمه...
فاطمه:وش فيك تناظرني...
عايشه:شكل عندك كلام...قولي يا وخيتي مالنا إلا بعض...
فاطمه بعد زفره طويـله:وش أقولك يا أم فارس...صدمه قويه جاتني...
عايشه بتردد:لا يكون أخوك تركي رفض سلمى؟؟؟...
فاطمه:لأ...مو هذي السالفه..بس ترى إذا جد أبوي قال لأبوك إنه موافق أجل غصب عن تركي إنه يوافق...
عايشه بعد ما ارتاحت:أشوى...طيب وش السالفه بسرعه قولي لي؟؟؟...
فاطمه:ما أتوقع إن السالفه أصغر من كذا...
عايشه:فاطمه قولي بسرعه...ترى خوفتيني...
فاطمه:شذى يا جعلها الماحي اللي يمحيها...
عايشه:وش فيها؟؟؟...
فاطمه:تخيلي تبي تبسط نفوذها بالعايله...قامت خطبت بشاير لأخوها...
عايشه بصدمه:الله لا يوفقها بنت الـ(.....) حسبي الله عليها... هذي مؤامره منها...
فاطمه:اللي أكبر من ذا كله أهلي...اهلي موافقين وماعندهم مانع حتى بشاير شكلها موافقه...
عايشه:شكلها لحست عقولهم...طيب وش بتسوين؟؟؟...
فاطمه:يعني وش بأسوي باخوها ذا؟؟؟....ما أدري...
عايشه:إيه صح ما قلت لك...ترى أبوي ما قال لعمي اللي هو أبوك خل تركي يطلق شذى...
فاطمه بعصبيه:ليــــه؟؟؟...
عايشه:قال أبوي مايقدر إنه يطلبه طلبين بوقت واحد...
فاطمه:يعني؟؟؟...
عايشه:يعني بالملكه تشترط سلمى إن تركي يطلق شذى...
فاطمه بابتسامه:والله فكره حلوة...بس خلي عمي يعجل بالملكه...
عايشه:لا يا حلوه..هذى عليك إنتي كلمي أبوك فيذا...
فاطمه:إيه صح وإنتي الصادقه...أنا اللي بأكلمه...
عايشه:خلينا من تركي وسلمى....ألحين وش بتسوين بسالفة بشاير؟؟؟...
فاطمه تفرك يدها بعصبيه:مالي حل يا عايشه غير إني أروح أكلم بشاير بنفسي...
عايشه: تبين أجي معك أكلمها؟؟؟...
فاطمه:لأ..تعرفين بشاير ماتتقبل منك..
عايشه معقده حواجبه:تكفين إنتي اللي تتقبل منك ألحين...
فاطمه:بس عسى إني أقدر آخذ وأعطي معها...


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

بعدها ما عرف تركي وين يروح...حس إن خاطره مره ضايق... ما وده يرجع للبيت ويشوف شذى... شذى اللي حاس إنها أكبر ضحيه للي بيسويه أبوه معه...يعرفها ويعرف غيرتها الزايده...وش راح تسوي لو عرفت باللي مخطط له أبوبندر... قعد يفكر تركي باللي قاله أبوه له... مو معقول هذا أبوي المتفهم المحب...اللي عمره ماجبرنا على شي... وش اللي خلاه يفكر إنه يزوجه سلمى ليــه ليـــه؟؟؟...يعني يوم شافني متهني مع شذى؟؟...لا مو معقوله هذي أفكار الوالد...طيب ليه كذا أبوي يسوي فيني.. وش تبي ذي سلمى... وش الحكمه اللي ينشدها أبوه من قراره هذا؟؟
راح لعمته حصه...صاحبة مفاتيح صندوق أسرار تركي... صاحبة القلب الرحب...والوجه السمح... راح لها وشكى لها همه ونفض عن قلبه كل همومه عندها...من دون مايذكر سبب خلافه مع شذى...غير إنه سبب خلاف بسيط بين وبينها...قدرت حصه كل هذا بإبتسامه هو حر وهذي أسراره الخاصه مع شريكة حياته...
حصه:وبعديــن...
تركي بضيق:أي بعدين يايمه... أقولك يقولي تزوج سلمى بنت عمك...
حصه:طيب وش سبب هالقرار؟؟؟...
تركي باستغراب:مدري...والله ما أدري... أنا تفاجأت من طلبه...
حصه:طيب هو قالك شي عن كذا من قبل...
تركي:لا...عمر أبوي ما غصبنا على شي أنا وأخواني...ألحين بيغصبني على سلمى ويقول بتاخذها يا تركي سواء رضيت أو ما رضيت...
حصه:طيب وش أنت رديت عليه؟؟؟...
تركي:قلت له..سلامتك يباه سلمى ما باخذها لو وش يصير...
حصه:هو إيش رده؟؟؟..
تركي:قال والله إن ما أخذتها يا تركي تزعل مني طول عمرك... عاد سألته وش حكمته من هالشي قاللي سلمى بنت عمك مننا وفينا... وأنا ما أبي سلمى تطلع من بينا...
حصه:طيب ليش ما قال كذا قبل لاتتزوج شذى؟؟؟...
تركي بعصبيه يحاول يكبتها:ما ادري عنه...سلمى ما أبيها... أقوله طيب وش أسوي ببنت ألناس اللي معي يقول خلها ببيتها...
حصه تحاول تخفف عنه:معليه يا تركي...حاول ترجع تكلمه بعدين وخذ الأمور باللين لا تعصب وتتسرع بكلامك مع أبوك...أبوك يبيله اللين والهدوء معه لمن تتكلم صدقني إنه بيقولك السبب...
تركي:ما أدري يا يمه.... وش أسوي..لا ويقول لي نروح نخطبها الشهر هذا...
حصه بإستغراب:غريبه وش عنده أبوبندر؟؟؟...تدري بكره بروح له أسأل وش عنده على هالسالفه...
تركي بتحذير:لا تروحين تكلمينه بالموضوع...هو وصاني إنه يكون سر بيني وبينه...وبعد مانخطبها نحط الجميع قدام الأمر الواقع...
حصه زاد إستغرابها:لا هذا مهوب اخوي أبو بندر...وش عنده على هالنيه...
تركي:ما أدري... خلاص أحس إن الدنيا ضايقه فيني...
حصه:اسم الله عليك يا تركي...لا إنشالله أبوك بيهون عن قراره...
تركي:وين بيهون...إنتي لو شفتي شكله بس وهو يقوللي...
حصه:طيب وشذى وش بتسوي فيها؟؟؟..
تركي بحزن:والله محد راح ياكلها غيرها...ماني متوقع وش راح تكون ردة فعلها غير إنها راح تكون عنيفه...
حصه:ما ألومها عندها تركي...
تركي بابتسامه بارده:أنا وين...وإنتي وين يمه...انا أقصد حياتي معها تتوقعين وش تكون بعد اللي ناويه أبوي...شذى من جد احبها موت موت وما أبي غيرها من الحريم...ما أبي سلمى ولا غيرها...إنتي ماتدرين عن النار اللي تشتعل بجوفي الحين...شي ودي أمنعه بس ماني قادر ماني قادر...أحس بالتوتر يا يمه....خبريني عن حل أسويه؟؟؟...أول مره أحس إني عاجز....وماني قادر أقول لأ...شذى على مشاكلي الأخيره معها... وحركاتها اللي ماتعجبني بعض الأحيان...بس أبيها والله أبيها...
حصه بنظرات حنونه:قول يا تركي لا إله إلا الله...
تركي:لا إله إلا الله...
حصه:ما عليك وتعوذ من إبليس.. وشذى بنت ناس وإنت إشرح لها موقفك...
تركي باستغراب:وش أقولها؟؟؟...أقولها سامحيني يا شذى أبوي بيغصبني إني أتزوج بنت عمي وقدري موقفي....يمه هذا راي مايدخل العقل...
حصه:اعذرني يا تركي ماعندي شي أقوله لك...ومابيدي شي أسويه لك.. ولو بيدي شي أسويه كان سويته بدون أي تردد...
تركي بابتسامه:يابعد عمري والله يا يمه...ماتقصرين...
حصه:وانا مين يستاهل اخدمه غير ولدي تركي...


***

قعدت تصيح شذى بعد ماطلع تركي من عندها...صاحت ماتدري ليه تركي يعاقبها على أكبر من جرمها...بكت وبعدها راحت تصلي وقرت قرآن لعله يخفف عنها للي بقلبها...بعد اقرت حست إنه ألقى الكثير من هموم الدنيا عن ظهرها...حست بالإرتياح اللي يخالطه الطمأنينه...بعدها سمعت صوت جوالها يدق...شافت ريم تدق عليها...ابتسمت كانها حست فيني هالريم...
شذى:هلا...
ريم:هلا والله بشذى أخبارك؟؟؟...
شذى:زينه وإنتي؟؟؟...
ريم:الحمدلله...
وقعدوا يسولفون وخبرت شذى ريم إنه سعود بيخطب بشاير اللي فرحت ريم من الخاطر لسعود وإن بشاير بنت ولا كل البنات...
ريم:والله من حظ سعود إن خل الشينه تبعد عن دربه...
شذى بشرود:إيـــه صح...
ريم:شذى...فيك شي؟؟؟....صوتك مهوب طبيعي...
شذى:لا...ما فيني شي...
ريم:تخبين علي أنا...خبي عن الناس كلهم إلا أنا...
شذى تحاول تكون طبيعيه خاصه بعد مادقت ريم على الوتر الحساس عندها شذى تحاول الضحك:دايخه شوي...
ريم:وش اللي يضحك الحين...
شذى بكذب:لاا بس الشغاله بغت تطيح...وشكلها كان يضحك...
ريم:طيب...مع إني مومقتنعه باللي تقولينه...بس شذى فضفضي لي ترى مهوب زين إنك تكتمين بقلبك...
شذى موصله معها:ريم ...إذا في شي بأقولك...لا تصيرين شكاكه..
ريم بعدم إقتناع:شكاكه؟؟...بأحاول مع إني متأكده إن فيك شي مثل ما أنا متأكده إن إسمي ريم...


***

قعدت سلمى تفكر بعادل...حبيبها اللي أغرقها بحبه...شاب طموح ينتمي لعائله غنيه من عوائل جده...جنسيته سعودي...بس أصوله مهيب سعوديه أصوله من تركيا...كان يدرس الطيران بالأردن تعرفت عليه سلمى عن طريق المجموعه اللي تدرس معهم...كانت أول ماجات تدرس بالأردن قلبها مشغول بتركي تركي وبس...بس مع مرور الأيام صار حب عادل ينمو ويكبر مثل الجنين..كان تحس بدقاته كانت تحس بنبضاته...كان عادل من النوع اللي يستهوي سلمى...كان حبيب لبيب...وصار حبه يغلب حب تركي...يمكن لأن عادل قدامها طوال الوقت عكس تركي اللي ماتشوفه.. وبعدين كان يميز عادل بعد إنه كان حلو التعامل مع الجنس الناعم.. وسلمى كانت من النوع الفاتن اللي مستحيل يمر مرور الكرام قدام عادل...توطدت العلاقات خاصه إن عادل بعد كان توه خارج من علاقة حب فاشله مع فتاه أردنيه...ولقى سلمى دوى لجراحه...حبوا الإثنين بعض...حتى صاروا أحلى ثنائي بالشله...سلمى لمن كانت بالأردن كان اخوها عبدالكريم ومرته مشغولين عنها أربع وعشرين ساعه...فكانت مفلوته على حل شعرها... محد يسأل عن طلعاتها ولا رجعاتها...كان عادل من النوع اللي يشجع العلاقات بين الشباب والبنات بهدف التعارف...كان يمنع الإنغلاقيه والتطرف...بحسب أقواله؟؟؟..الحب غلف قلوبهم....الحب اعماهم... صاروا محور تفكير بعض...نست سلمى تركي...فعادل أطربها حبا و عشق...كانت تشوف قصتها مع عادل احلى من روميو وجولييت... قصة الحضري والبدويه اللي ينتمون لبلد واحد وجمعهم بلد ثاني؟؟؟...



***


رجع تركي للبيت وكانت الساعه 12 بالليل..كان مهموم وزعلان..أول ما دخل شاف أنوار الصاله والبيت طافيه ماعدا بعض الأنوار البسيطه.. راحت عيونه تتلفت بلهفه تدور على شذى ومالقاها..قاس شعوره و إختلافه من لما خرج من عندها بالمغرب وألحين...يمكن بعد ماعرف سالفة أبوه مع سلمى...طلع فوق وراح لغرفتهم اللي له فترة هاجرها..دخل بدون مايطق الباب شاف ظلام دامس بالغرفه..فتح اللمبه وشافها نايمه.. كانت مغطيه جسمها وراسها كله باللحاف...راح يبي يشوفها..بس ماقدر كانت مغطاه كلها حس بنفسها المنتظم إنها نايمه..راح تمدد جنبها وقعد يناظر فيها.. وقعد يفكر..أعتذر لها أو لأ؟؟؟...طيب من الغلطان أنا أو هي؟؟..مين لازم يجي يعتذر للثاني...بس هي حاولت معي...طيب وش أقولها سامحيني.. وش راح تقول لو تعرف عن سلمى...خاصه إنها بالبدايه قالت إني أبي سلمى وبخطبها أول ماتجي...ابتسم تركي بسخريه وقال والله شكلك يا شذى إنك متنبئه لهالشي..وحاسه فيه..وأنا اللي كنت اتهمك بالسخافه والخرابيط..
قعد يفكر تركي إلى ماغلب عليه نعاسه وراح بنومه...
*
*
*
بعد ماقامت شذى الصباح شافت تركي نايم جنبها...إستغربت منه...تذكرت إنها كيف بكت الليله اللي قبل إلى مانامت بسبب مشكالها الأخيره مع تركي....معقوله رجع عادي معقوله...
وبعدها قامت...وبعدها بفتره بسيطه قام تركي وراها...شافها إنها قد قامت.. راح غسل وجهه وراح يصلي ويلبس لأن وراه دوام...نزل ما لقاها سال الشغاله عنها قالت إنها مانزلت...رجع طلع فوق وهو مستغرب وين راحت..شافها نايمه بالصاله بالدور الثاني...راح جلس عندها قومها بهدوء فتحت عيونها مبين إنها صاحيه...
تركي بصوت هادي:إنتي صاحيه؟؟؟...
شذى تناظره بدون ماترد...
تركي:طيب ليه قمتي من الفراش؟؟؟...
شذى وهي تناظر عيونه:مو إنت ما تبي تنام معي...حتى أنا ما أبي أنام معك...
انصدم تركي من كلامها...
تركي بعصبيه:هذا جزاتي إني رجعت وسامحتك...وقلت نبدى من جديد..
شذى وهي تعدل جلستها:تركي لا تتوقع بنات الناس يمشوون على هواك مو على كيفك متى ماتبي تزعل تزعل ومتى ماتبي ترضى ترضى وأنا مالي راي...
تركي عصب وقام:إنت يا شذى على بالك إنك إنتي المسكينه المظلومه وانا اللي سالب كل حقوقك...
شذى ببرود:محشوم حد قال كذا؟؟؟...إنت ملاك تمشي على الأرض مشالله...
تركي:ملاك؟؟؟...شذى ترى لسانك طويل هاليومين...
شذى وهي رايحه لغرفتها وتتكلم بأنفه:آسفه طيب...
مسكها تركي مع ذراعها بقوه وقال:شذى تراني مهوب أصغر عيالك تتعامليني معي كذا...
شذى تفك ذراعها منه:تركي خلاص عاد...كافي مشاكل...ما صارت حياه هذي...
تركي:مو كله منك ما شفت المشاكل إلا من يوم خذيتك...
شذى ناظرته وفكت يدها منه وراحت وهي تقول:حتى أنا ما شفت المشاكل إلا معك...
وطلع تركي وهو معصب على صباح الله خير...أما هي فبدت صباحها بنوبة بكـــاء طويله حست إن روحها بتطلع من بين ظلوعها...


***


بعد مرور كم يوم...دق أبو بندر على أبو محمد يبشره إنهم موافقين...
أبومحمد:والله يشرفنا نناسبكم مره ثانيه يابو بندر...
أبوبندر:ويشرفنا بعد...ولا تنسى شذى و سعود حسبة عيالي والله...
أبو محمد:هذا من طيب أصلك يابوبندر...
أبوبندر:والله يحييكم...متى ماتبون تجونا الرياض العين توسعكم أكثر من الدار...
أبو محمد:ماتقصر يا أبو بندر...بس بإذن الله الكريم...نجيكم على الأسبوع الجاي...
أبوبندر:الله يحييكم إحنا بالإنتظار...
أبومحمد:وإذا ماعليكم كلافه أو أي إحراج نبي سعود يشوف العروس...
ابو بندر بإبتسامه:هذا من حقه سعود...ومافيها كلافه أو أي إحراج يابو محمد...
أبومحمد:الله يعزك...ومشكورين وماتقصرون...
أبو بندر:تآمر على شي يابو محمد؟؟؟...
أبومحمد:ما يامر عليك عدو...
أبو بندر:أجل يالله ما أطول عليك...
ابو محمد:أبد...مع السلامه...
أبوبندر:مع السلامه...

***

بشاير بعصبيه:فاطمه رجاءً صكري الموضوع...
فاطمه:بشاير أنا أختك الكبيره وأفهم أكثر منك...
بشاير:فاطمه...مالك دخل بحياتي الشخصيه أوكيــه؟؟؟...
فاطمه عصبت:بشاير والله هذول ناس طماعين...
ناظرتها بشاير بسخريه:إنتي وش تخربطين؟؟؟...أي طماعين تتكلمين عنهم؟؟...
فاطمه:أتكلم عن الشينه شذى واهلها...ولا تقولين لي مره ثانيه خرابيط...
بشاير:أولا للمعلوميه فقط إن شذى ماهيب طماعه...بس كلن يشوف الناس بعين طبعه...وثانيا اخوها باخذه والله لآخذه لو يكون زبال طيب؟؟..
فاطمه:خذي لك زبال عادي بس يحبك...ولا تاخذين واحد يحب فلوسك؟؟...
بشاير قعدت تناظر فاطمه من فوق لتحت وقالت بسخريه:لا والله لا تسوين عمرك إنك مهتمه فيني...وإنه لازم يحبني إنتي ماتبينه عشانه هو أخو شذى...
فاطمه بعصبيه:إيه عشانه اخوها وش عندك؟؟؟...
بشاير وهي معقده حواجبها:أنا نفسي أعرف إنتي ليش تكرهينها؟؟؟...
فاطمه:طماعه...لأنها طماعه...
بشاير:في إيش تطمع؟؟؟...في فلوسنا؟؟..وهي وش عرفها فينا إلا لمن خطبناها...
فاطمه:إيه...بس لمن عرفت إن أخوك ولد فلوس..قالت بآخذه..ولا هي على قولتك وش يجبرها على إنها تاخذ واحد ماتعرفه..
بشاير:النصيب...وبعدين أنا شايفه شذى تنحب...وهي بصراحه أكثر وحده ارتاح لها...انا ما أعتبرها مرة اخوي انا أعتبرها أختي وأكثر من أختي بعد..
فاطمه عصبت وانقهرت من كلام بشاير إن تكون شذى استفحلت فيها لهالدرجه..
فاطمه:هذي تضحك عليك يا الخبله...إنتي يا بشاير على نياتك وطيبه وهي إستغلت هالشي فيك...
بشاير حبت تنهي الحوار:فاطمه...أنا موافقه على سعود أخو شذى ومارح آخذ غيره...واللي عندك قوليه واللي براسك سويه...
فاطمه بغضب: تتركين هالعز اللي إنتي فيه...وتروحين للفقر... والله بطر..
بشاير بأسف:هذي محدوديتك بالأفكـــار...أهم شي الفلوس...الفلوس وبس...
وقبل ماترد فاطمه عليها قامت بشاير من عندها...عصبت فاطمه من هالحركه وقالت بصوت عالي...
فاطمه:بتشوفين بشاير والله بيقطك بعد ما يستفيــد منك...
بعدها إنقهرت فاطمه من اختها اللي شكلها مصره عليه وماتبي غيره..قعدت تفكر وش تسوي بأخوانها مع شذى وأهلها..اللي كل ماتبي تفتك منهم يثبتون أنفسهم بهالعائله أكثـــر وأكثر...


***


بعد ما إستوعب محمد السالفه من أبوه إنهم يبغون بشاير بنت أبوبندر لسعود بدل منال بنت عمهم راح يكلم أبوه..كان مايحب عائلة تركي واللي كان ناقصه إن اخوه ياخذ بنتهم...سبحان الله فاطمه بالرياض ومحمد بالشرقيه...
محمد:يباه...إنت من جدك تبي بنت أبو بندر لسعود؟؟...
أبو محمد بابتسامه:إيه...وإنشالله على الأسبوع الجاي رايحين الرياض نخطبها...
محمد يحاول يناقش أبوه:متأكدين إنكم موافقين عليها؟؟؟...
أبومحمد:إيه وش اللي يمنعنا ويخلينا مانوافق...
محمد:لااا...بس أقصد يعني سعود يبيها...اخاف بعدين يقول ما يبيها...
أبومحمد:لا من هالناحيه تطمن..بالعكس سعود يبي نخطبها اليوم قبل باكر..
محمد:وش معنى بنت أبو بندر إخترتوها من بين البنات؟؟...
أبو محمد:والله هالسؤال إسأله أختك وأخوك..بس لمن قالوا لي قلت أبوبندر نسب مانقدر نقول قدامه لأ...
محمد:حتى لو تكون بنت أخوك...
أبو محمد:وش دخل منال بالسالفه ألحين...أنا أصلا قعدت أفكر ليش أغصب سعود على وحده مايبيها...ومنال الله يعطيها اللي أحسن من سعود...
محمد بصوت هامس:الله يعطيها احسن من سعود هاه؟؟؟...ما أقول إلا ياليت إن سعود خذاها هي كان أبرك لنا ولها...
أبومحمد: وش قاعد تقول؟؟؟؟...
محمد:ها..ما أقول غير الله يوفق سعود بس...
محمد ما بغى يجادل أبوه لأنه يحس إنه مادام سعود يبيها ماقدر يرفض لأنه ماله راي...أو بمعنى أصح ما رح يكون له صدى اللي يبيه وماله أهميه لأن الراي كله لسعود...


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

أبو بندر:وبعدين معك يا تركي وش قلت؟؟؟...
تركي:في إيش يابو بندر؟؟..
أبو بندر:في بنت عمك...
تركي بضيق:يباه الله يخليك ذخر لنا...ما أبيها والله ما أبيها...
أبو بندر بعصبيه:يعني وشو ماراح تاخذها؟؟؟...
تركي عصب:إيه ما راح آخذها...حلوة ذي الزواج بالعافيه يعني...
أبو بندر:إيه بالعافيه...لا تكسر كلامي يا تركي قدام أخوي..وبعدين سلمى ولا ألف واحد يتمناها..
تركي:بس أنا من برى الألف هذول...
أبو بندر:يعني عطني من الآخــــر يا تركي؟؟...
تركي:يعني يباه الله يطول بعمرك ما بآخذها..وشوله أجمع بهالحريم على كبدي...أنا ألحين متزوج ومرتاح مع زوجتي...ومافي سبب يخليني أتزوج وحده ثانيه...وبعدين أنا مالي كذا شهر متزوج...
أبو بندر:طيب إذا انا قلت لك يا تركي إن زواجك من سلمى بيتم وبعدين انا في زواجك ذا ماطلبت رايك يا تركي...
تركي بعصبيه:لا يا يباه هذا شي يخصني كيف مالي راي؟؟؟...
أبوبندر:مالك أي من بعد كلامي...والله لو ماتاخذها يا تركي راح اكون غضبان عليك على يوم الدين....
تركي:يباه الله يهداك...هذا الزواج بعدين ليش ماقلت لي هذا الكلام قبل لآخذ شذى...بعدين أنا وحده وماني ملحق معها تبي أخذ ثنتين...
أبوبندر بعصبيه:سلمى بتاخذها غصب ولا طيب...وبعدين أنا خليتك تاخذ اللي تبي عشان لا أظلمك..خليتك تاخذ اللي تبيها وبخليك تاخذ اللي أبيها..
تركي بضيق:يابو بندر...بصراحه مارح أقدر على سلمى وشذى مع بعض...
أبو بندر:لا بتقدر...
تركي:والله لأظلم وحده على حساب الثانيه..وقلبي وعقلي كله مع شذى صدقني سلمى مالها مكان بحياتي...
ابو بندر:تركي...بتمشي غصب عنك معي لأخوي...وبتخطب بنته..وإذا ما إنت قادر على الثنتين طلق شذى...
انصدم تركي من كلام أبوه وماتوقع هذا كلام أبوه...
تركي:وش اطلقها؟؟؟...مستحيل أطلقها...
أبوبندر:أجل خلاص خذ الثنتين على قلبك...
تركي انقهر من كلام أبوه:لا يا يباه مارح آخذ الثنتين على قلبي...طيب ما فكرت شذى وش موقفها من هذا كله؟؟؟...
أبو بندر:وأنا وش دخلني فيها...
تركي:أكيد هالشي ماراح يرضيها...وأكيد بعد إنها بتزعل وتروح لأهلها...
أبو بندر:والله مهوب مشاعر شذى راح تخليني اكسر كلامي قدام أخوي...
عصب تركي وقام:اوووه وبعدين مع هالكلام اللي ما تبيه يتكسر... ليه وش شايفني يباه سلمى هذي سبحان الله ما أبغاها..لا تقعد تضغط علي...إذا إنت على بالك هذا شي يسعدني أقولك بالعكس...
قطع كلامه أبو بندر:ومن قالك إني أدور سعادتك...وشوف إذا ما راح تاخذ سلمى والله يا تركي والله لتندم..واحمد ربك إني ما قلت لك طلق شذى..و هذا يدل على رأفتي فيها...
طلع تركي وهو مقهـــــــور مايدري وش يسوي يرضي قلبه..ولا يرضي أبوه...
حان موعد السفر لأراضي العاصمه...كان سعود حاس بسعاده ونشوه كبيره...كان يحس بالراحه والإطمئنان باللي هو مقدم عليه..كيف لا وهو يشوف إن منال بعدت عن طريقه...ويشوف ورود بدت تظهر على حياته حب بشاير من اول ما كلمته شذى عنها...حس إنها قريبه من ستايله وتفكيره...
وبعد الوصول...راحوا لبيت أخته شذى...لأن اللي جا بس أبو محمد وسعود...كان في إستقبالهم شذى..أما تركي كان طالع لمشوار وراجع..
شذى بفرحه تطل من عيونها:هلا والله تو ما أنورت الرياض...
وراحت سلمت على أبوها وعلى أخوها سعود اللي كان السلام بينهم شوي دافئ...
وبعد ما جلسوا وارتاحوا...
أبو محمد:وين رجلك يا شذى؟؟؟...
شذى:طالع...شوي وراجع...
أبو محمد بجديه: وش اخبارك معه؟؟؟...
شذى بخاطرها((كل اللي ما يسرك يباه..مشاكل لو تعرفها بتذبحني))..
شذى بابتسامه:الحمدلله زينه...
سعود وهو يغمزها:أقول شذى وش هالقصر اللي مشالله ساكنه فيه؟؟..
شذى تضحك:ههههههه أي قصر لو تشوف بيت أبو بندر بتعرف وش معني قصر...
سعود يحاول يكون جدي:الحمدلله والشكر لا تصيرين كذا بنت فقر ما شافت خير..
شذى بإستغراب:مين الفقر...
قطع كلامها سعود:اقول شذى..شفتي بشاير قريب؟؟؟...
شذى وهي ترفع حاجب وتنزل حاجب:إيه توني قبل أمس شايفتها...
سعود بهمس عشان مايسمع ابوه...اللي كان يناظر عياله بإستخفاف...
سعود:قلتي لها شي عني؟؟؟...
شذى:لا...وخير يا طير اجيب طاريك؟؟؟...
سعود بقهر:ليه ما كلمتيها عني؟؟؟..
شذى تبي تقهره:وش أقولها؟؟..
سعود:أي شي...بس مدح..
شذى:للأسف الشديد..إنت مافيك شي أمدحه..سجلك أسود...
سعود:أنا سجلي الأسود؟؟؟..تكفين إنتي يا ناصعة البياض...
شذى بابتسامه:على الأقل أحسن منك...
أبو محمد يقطع الحوار:شذى...
شذى:هلا...
أبو محمد:إلا شخبار عمك أبو بندر...
شذى:الحمدلله..بخير...
أبو محمد:وكيفه بعد طيحته اللي كانت بالصيف؟؟؟..
شذى:الحمدلله أحسن من أول...وصاير يهتم بصحته أكثر..
أبو محمد:الحمدلله..
بهاللحظه دخل تركي...اول ما شافته شذى غابت الإبتسامه عن شفاتها...
بس حاولت تبان طبيعيه..حتى تركي أول ما دخل حاول يكون طبيعي...لأن مشاكله مع شذى زادت كل واحد يبين للثاني إنه سبب مشاكله بالحياه..
وبعد الترحيب اللي كان من تركي...
تركي:عسى ماتعبتوا بالسفر؟؟؟...
أبو محمد:الحمدلله..مع الطيارات ألحين مابه تعب مثل أول...
تركي:سلامات الأسفار والله...
سعود:سلمت من كل باس..
تركي بابتسامه للسعود:وش عندك جاي مع الوالد؟؟؟..
سعود:أبد شم هوى بالرياض...
تركي يناظر شذى:قالت لي شذى إن أبو محمد بس هو اللي بيجي يسلم عليها ويمشي...
شذى حاولت تبتسم..((يا شينك بس يا تركي))...
سعود يناظر شذى:تبتسمين أنتي مع هالخشه اللي تقول هنديه مسوين لها فيزا...
ضحك تركي وقال:هههههه إنت هيه شوف لا تقعد تضحك على مرتي ولا ترى ما فيه زواج عندنا...
شذى تناظر تركي وتحاول تبان طبيعيه:شفت يا سعود لا عاد تتطنز علي فاهم؟؟؟...
سعود بإبتسامه:لا وش دعوة إنتي أختي الحبيبه والوحيده...وركزي على كلمة حبيبه...
تركي:ليه تركز؟؟؟...
سعود يبي يفشله مثل ما فشله تركي قبل شوي:وش تبي انت؟؟؟...يا لقافة اهل الرياض؟؟؟..
تركي بنص عين:يا لقافة أهل الرياض؟؟؟..تبي تعرس عندنا بعد أنت ووجهك...ما فيه عرس خلاص...
سعود:عاد أنت ألحين مصلحتنا عندك..الله يعين حكم القوي على الضعيف..
شذى تبي تقهر تركي:ياهو الحين بيطلع هالزواج من عيونك...
تركي يناظرها:هو بحاله بس...لا تخافين فيه ناس بيكونون معه...
أبو محمد:خلاص يا تركي بكره بنروح نخطب عند الوالد...
تركي:الله يحييكم...
سعود يناظر أبوه:الليله يباه...وشوله باكر؟؟؟..
أبومحمد بحزم:بكره يعني بكره...
تركي يبي يقهر سعود:وشوله العجله يا عمي...خليها بعد بكره...وبكره إنشالله نروح الإستراحه...
إبتسم أبو محمد..أما سعود كانت ملامحه مطلعه اللي في قلبه...

***


باليوم الثاني وببيت أبو بندر...كان أبو محمد و ولده سعود موجودين وتركي ومتعب...عشان خطبة بشاير لسعود...أما عند الحريم داخل كانت شذى موجودة وسارا..أما فاطمه وعايشه ما جو...وهذا الشي ريح شذى..

كانت مشاعر بشاير صعبه أوصفها...كانت بين فرح ودهشه..كانت تحس إن الدنيا مو سايعتها...كان ودها ترقص فرح وطرب ونشوة... أي حب هذا؟؟؟...أكيد كل البنات بيحسدوني عليه...يا قلبي لا توقف من الفرحه.. كان ودها إنها تلون الدنيا بالفرح...كان ودها عن العالم كله يشاركها فرحتها ...كانت تحس كل أبيات الشعر ما توصف فرحتها...

أما سعود..كان حاس بالفرح...بالإنتصار لذاته إنه نفذ بجلده من منال..كان يحس إنها مثل الحاجز تعداه...كانت بشاير هذا الوقت شاغله تفكيره وعقله وقلبه وجميع أنحاء جسده...

كانت شذى و بشاير وسارا جالسين بالصاله مع أم بندر اللي لاحظت ذبول شذى...
أم بندر:وش فيك يا شذى ذبلانه؟؟؟...
شذى:لا مافيني شي...بس يمكن السهر...
بشاير:تسهرين...طبعا لأن ماعندك كرف مثلي...
سارا:أي كرف...
بشاير:الجامعه...عليها من الله اللعنه...
أم بندر:إستغفري ربك يا بنت...
بشاير:أستغفر الله ليه يمه؟؟؟...
أم بندر:وشوله تلعنين...فيه ناس يحبونها ويستفيدون منها العلم نور..
بشاير:خلاص يمه...واللي يرحم لي والديك..بلا محاظرات...
شذى:بشاير..
بشاير:سمي...
شذى بابتسامه:ترى بتشوفين أخوي اليوم...
سارا بخبث:وأنا أقول وش عندها بشاير مستشورة شعرها...مو نافشته بالجل مثل كل مره...
بشاير بغرور مع خجل:إنثبري بس...انا بس قلت تغيير لوك...
سارا:تغيير لوك؟؟؟...أقول شذى قولي لأخوك الحقيقه عن مرته شعرها مو كذا...
بشاير:والله أصلا أنا شعري ناعم...هذي هي الحقيقه...
سارا تناظر شذى بإبتسامه:شذى وش رايك ادخل إنجود معهم؟؟؟...
بشاير بإندفاع مع تهديد:ياويلك إن دخلت نجيد والله لتلعب بالدنيا..
بعدها كلن ضحك على كلام بشاير...اللي استحت مرره وتحسفت على إندفاعها...
*
*
*
بعدها راح تركي وسعود لمجلس ثاني عشان يشوف بشاير...
تركي يبي رفع ضغط سعود:يا حيا الله سعود...
سعود:الله يحييك...
تركي وهو يجلس:هاه إنشالله الرياض أعجبتك...
سعود بضيق:حلوة...
تركي يضحك:حلوة...روح إخطبها ههههههه...
سعود:كركركركر...ما تضحك...شكلك يا تركي راعي طويله...
تركي:الله يسامحك انا ما أضحك...
سعود:تركي..أقول أختك وينها..أنا جاي اشوفها...مو اقابل خشتك...
ضحك تركي من كلام سعود وقال:طيب لحظه...
وقام ولمن هو عند الباب...قاله:تبي أنادي شذى؟؟؟..
سعود:وش أبي أنا بشذى....
تركي:أختك...ولا ألحين الاخوة مالها مكان...
سعود بضيق:ياليل ما اطولك...ألحين يشتغلي نصايح...
تركي:خلاص طيب بروح أناديها...
وراح تركي ونادها...هي في البدايه اصرت إن شذى تدخل معها...بس شذى رفضت وقالت عن تركي معها...وبعدين عشان ياخذون راحتهم...

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجزء (( 11 ))


بالليل...وبعد مانام أبو محمد في بيت تركي...اللي رفض إقامتهم في الفندق..ورضخوا بعد ذلك لطلبه..كان تركي وشذى سهرانين مع سعود..
تركي يحاول يبين قدام سعود إن علاقته بشذى طبيعيه بعد ما حس إن سعود لاحظ إنه بينهم شي..
تركي:فاتك اليوم يا شذى لو دخلتي وشفتي شكل بشاير مع سعود كان متي ضحك...
شذى واللي مستمره في التمثيل:ليــه؟؟؟...
تركي:كل واحد ملصق عيونه بالأرض...وما يتكلمون...زهقوني...أنا بحالي أتكلم..وأضحك بحالي..حسيت إن فيني حاله نفسيه...
سعود بطنازة:بسم الله عليك من الحاله النفسيه...يا مرهف الأحاسيس...
شذى تضحك:ههههههه وش فيك متحامل كذا على تركي؟؟؟..
سعود:زوجك العزيز...اليوم مسوي لي فيها أبو دم خفيف ينكت..
شذى مستمرة في التمثيل:تركي دمه خفيف...غصب عن اللي مايرضى..
تركي:مشكورة...والله هذي شهاده اعتز فيها ووسام أحطه على صدري..
شذى:لا وش دعوه...هذي هي الحقيقه يا زوجي العزيز...وما عليك من الحاقدين...
سعود:الحمدلله والشكر...من الحاقدين؟؟؟...
تركي:تقصدك إنت يا المملوح...
سعود:ما رح أرد عليكم...بأكبر عقلي...
تركي وهو قايم:يالله أجل أسئذن أنا بروح أنام...
سعود:لا أقعد يا بو دم خفيف...السمره ماتحلى إلا بك يارجل اختي...
تركي:والله عندي دوام يااخو زوجتي...أو يارجل أختي..يالله اسئذن أنا..
شذى:إذنك معك...
سعود:كوابيس تعيسه ولا أحلام سعيده...
إبتسم تركي وراح...
لمن شافت شذى إن تركي راح...لفت على سعود عشان تاخذ راحتها بالكلام أكثر...
شذى:هاه إنشالله أعجبتك بشاير؟؟؟..
سعود بإبتسامه أظهرت غمازته:وش أقولك يا شذى...قمر والله قمر...
شذى:يعني خلاص تبيها...
سعود يناظرها:أبيها اليوم قبل بكره...ما ادري كيف راح أصبر للزواج عنها...
شذى:الله الله...كل هذا بشاير سوته فيك وأنت شفتها بس...
سعود:أبوي كلم أبو بندر إنه الملكه بتكون بعد أربع شهور...
شذى:بسرعه...ليه ما فيه خطبه؟؟؟...
سعود:ليه الرسميه؟؟؟...لا الملكه مثل ماقلت لك...والزواج في الصيف...
شذى:الله يتممها على خير...
سعود:آميـــــن...


***


بعدها اليوم الثاني سافر أبو محمد وسعود وقبل السفر...
أبو محمد:يالله مع السلامه يا شذى...
شذى:مع السلامه...ياليتكم جبتوا أمي معكم..
أبو محمد:إنشالله بالملكه...
شذى:وصلوا لها سلامي...
سعود:يوصل والله بيوصل...
شذى:إنشالله توصلون بالسلامه...
سعود:أجل يالله نستأذن مع السلامه(وبهمس)سلمي لي على بشاير...
شذى بإبتسامه:يوصل...


***

في بيت أبو عبدالكريم...
أبوبندر:وإحنا جايين لك يابو عبدالكريم نطلب يد كريمتك سلمى لتركي...
تركي:وإحنا كلنا امل إنك توافق ياعمي...
أبوعبدالكريم:موافق يابو بندر...موافق ياتركي...بس خل نشاور البنت...
تركي:ولو...لازم رايها...
وبعدها بفترة جا المرسول...
سلمى موافقه؟؟؟....


ما كانت تدري وش تسوي من الفرحه...كان ودها تطير..هذا أقل تعبير يمكن يطلق عليها..هي وعايشه...اللي كانت معهم سلمى ببيت فاطمه..
فاطمه:لا مستحيل...اقرصيني عشان أدري إني واقع ماني أحلم...
سلمى بإبتسامه:لهالدرجه الخبر يفررحك..
فاطمه:وأكثر مما تتخيلين...ماتدرين وش كثر كنت اتمناك لخوي تركي..
سلمى:أجل ليش خطبتوا له شذى؟؟؟..
عايشه:غلطه...شذى مجرد غلطه...
سلمى:والغلطه هذي بتستمر؟؟؟..
فاطمه:لا إنشالله إنه مع الملكه بيطلقها هذيك الشينه...
عايشه:إيه صح ليش يا فاطمه..طلب ابوك وتركي إنه تكون الخطبه سر إلى الملكه..حتى أمك أم بندر ماتدري...
فاطمه بإستغراب:ما أدري والله إيش عندهم...بس يمكن عشان يحطون الجميع وأولهم شذى قدام الأمر الواقع...
بعدها نادت الشغاله فاطمه عشان عندها تليفون...
فاطمه بإبتسامه:أستأذن..بروح أشوف من على التليفون وأجي...
عايشه وسلمى:أذنك معك...
بعد ما راحت فاطمه...
عايشه تكلم سلمى:سلمى خلاص إرتحتي لمن شفتي الكل يبيك لتركي...
سلمى:عايشه خلاص تكفين..والله صرتي تغثين بكل مكان تفتحين هالسيره..
عايشه:سلمى أرجوك...
تقاطعها سلمى:أنا اللي أرجوك خلاص إلى هنا ودورك خلص..لا عاد تدخلين في خصوصياتي...
عايشه بهمس:وعــادل؟؟؟...
سلمى:ردينا على الطير ياللي...
عايشه:سلمى بس خلاص عاد والله كفايه...أجل ليش افقتي على تركي مادام قلبك معلق بعادل؟؟؟...
سلمى تفكر:من جد ما أدري ليش..أحيانا اتحسف على قراري..وأحيان أقول عادي بالعكس..ولد عمي هذا..بس يمكن السبب الحقيقي اللي خلاني اوافق أبوي يا عايشه...وطبعا ما أنكر دورك البطولي في هالشي وكثر زنك فوق راسي...بس مع هذا عقلي إختار تركي...بس قلبي مع عادل وكل عواطفي تميل له...عاد هو للحين المسكين مادرى بخطبتي والله ليتحطم...
عايشه بلعنه:مسكين؟؟؟...إلا سكين ببطنه...
سلمى بتحدي:في عدوينه إنشالله...
عايشه:يا الخبله أنا أختك..تقومين تدعين علي عشانه...
سلمى بغنج:وهو حبيبي ونور عيني وما أرضى عليه أبد أبد...
....:من هو اللي ماترضين عليه أبد أبد؟؟؟ونور عينك؟؟؟...
إلتفتوا الثنتين لمصدر الصوت وكانت فاطمه واقفه عند الباب...
عايشه بفزع:خرعتيني يا الدوبه...
فاطمه:من هذا يا سلمى...
سلمى:.........
عايشه والحيله إشتغلت عندها: بعد من غيره يا فاطمه...أخوكـ ماكل عقلها بحلاوة...
سلمى إبتسمت إبسامه باهته...
فاطمه بضحكه:يا عيني على الغزل اللي إشتغل من ألحيــن...



***


قعد يفكر بينه وبين نفسه..هل من الذوق اللي هو سواه..ليش يخطب من وراها؟؟؟...أكيد لأنه يعرف إنها مارح ترضى بهذا الشي.. حس إنه مشتاق لها...والله مشتاق لها بالحيل...محتاج إنه يجدد العلاقه بينه وبينها.. يحبها ولا يقدر يستغني عنها...ما نسى الأيام الحلوة اللي عاشها معها..مستحيل إنه يفكر في غيرها...كان صادق من ذاته في حبه لها...ما تغادر خياله في روحاته وجياته... راح لها وكله امل إنها بترجع...أكيد هي مشتاقه لي؟؟..
رجع البيت وكانت الساعه عشر بالليل...راح لقاها قاعده بالصاله وحيده.. صعب إنك تعيش وحيد..كأنها كانت تنتظره..او موعد مع القدر...

أما شذى كانت من جد قلبها يعورها على تردي الحال بينها وبين تركي.. كانت ودها تمسكه وتعتذر له...كان ودها تحط راسها على صدره وتبكي وتشكي همها..كانت متعذبه بالحيل في بعاده...

اول ما شافها دخل وراح قعد جنبها..تم ساكت ويناظر بعيونها... هذي العيون اللي معذبه فراقها...أما هي ماقدرت تناظر فيه..لأنها مارح تتحمل وأكيد بتصيح...بعد فترة هدوء...
تركي بهدوء:شذى..أتوقع ألحين إني أقدر اتكلم معك؟؟؟...
شذى بدون ماتناظره وتحاول تلتهي في التلفزيون وتفر بالريموت...
راح تركي وسحب من يدها الريموت وطفى التلزيون...
تركي:شذى ناظرني...لا تقعدين تلهين عمرك بأشياء ثانيه...
شذى بسكوت تناظر الأرض:.........
تركي يتأملها:أتوقع إني أقدر أتلكم...
شذى:.....
تركي يلف وجهها بيده ويناظر فيها:شذى...اتوقع خلاص مشاكل كفايه...
شذى:.....
تركي بإبتسامه دافئه:حبيبتي...والله إنك غاليه عندي صدقيني..وأنا ما زعلني هالكثر منك إلا كبر غلاك عندي...
شذى دموع تتجمع في محاجرها:.....
تركي يكمل:وأنا ماني جاي عشان نتناقش باللي راح...وخلينا نفتح صفحه جديده...
شذى والدموع تنزل من عيونها:بس أنا والله إنـ...
يقطع تركي كلامها ويحط يده على فمها:اوشششش خلاص..ما أبي أسمع عن اللي راح أي شي لا تبررين..حبيبتي والله من دون ماتقولين مسامحك..
شذى وهي تصيح:طيب وش اللي خلاك تجي؟؟..
تركي إبتسم لها إبتسامه مبين إنها طالعه من قلب محب:وحشتيني...
شذى تمت تناظر فيه وهي تصيح من قلب...
تركي وهو يمسح دموعها بأصابعه:خلاص لا تصيحين ترى والله دموعك غاليه...
شذى بس هي سمعته كذا..أطلقت العنان لدموعها إنها تنزل من دون توقف..دموع كانت كابتتها بين نبضات قلبها...كانت دموع قلب محروق.. على بعاد الزوج..والحبيب...
تركي:قلبي...خلاص لا تزيدينها...ليش تبكين ألحين؟؟؟..
شذى كانت تصيح وهي مغطيه وجهها بيدينها...
تركي سحبها وضمها لصدره...وقعد يمسح على شعره وخلاها تبكي يمكن هذي الدموع تغسل الأحزان اللي بقلبها...اما هي كانت تسمع نبضات قلبه.. قلب يعزها بالحيـــل...
شذى من بين صياحها:ليش تسوي فيني كذا يا تركي؟؟؟..
تركي يناظرها ما عرف وش يقول....
شذى وهي تصيح:ما كنت ادري إنك بتزعل كذا....
تركي:أنا ماني جاي اسمع تبريراتك...انا جاي عشان نبدى من جديد...
شذى قعدت تصيح وتبكي كان الموقف مؤثر بالنسبه لها...
تركي بأسف:والله أسف على كل جرح جرحتك فيه..ودي إني مت ولا غلطت عليك...
شذى تناظره وعيونها مليانه دموع:اسم الله عليك...
سحب تركي يدها وباسها لها وقال:آسف على كل اللي قلته واللي سويته..وإنتي والله جوهره يا شذى ماني مستعد اخسرها أبد أبد...
شذى تناظره: أحبك..إلين ما يعجز العالم عن قولة أحبك يا تركي... ماكنت تحس وشلون كنت أحس بالنار اللي تكويني ببعادك..بأقولك الله لا يبعدك عني..الله يخليك لي..لي أنا بحالي بس...
ناظرها تركي بأسى..(ما أتوقع أكون لك بحالك يا شذى)...
تركي بإبتسامه:أنانيه...ترى لي أهل يبوني...
ضحكت شذى غصب عنها لمن قال كذا وحست بالإحراج..
تركي وهو يتنهد:الله لا يحرمني من هالوجه..ولا من هالضحكه اللي ماعرفت الحياه إلا لمن شفتها...
شذى:تركي...بليز لا عاد يتكرر مره ثانيه اللي صار قبل...
تركي:لا مارح يتكرر..بس بشرط...
شذى تناظره بإستغراب:وشو شرطك؟؟...
تركي بخبث:أبيــك توعدني الليله..بليله مميزه..
شذى بخجل ووجها صاير أحمر:تركي...
تركي وهو يضحك:عيــون تركي..



***


كان فواز قاعد بصالة بيتهم بحاله أمه طالعه عند فاطمه..اما أبوه كالعاده أكيد مع أخوياه...كان يطالع فيلم بالتلفزيون...كان فواز ولد مؤدب ومحترم أكثر من فارس..الولد اللي أفسده الدلال..كانت طلبات أولاد بندر مجابه.. بس يأشرون ويأخذون اللي يبونه..فارس اغراه العز اللي هو فيه وإنخرط في شلل الفساد...أما فواز يمكن الثقل اللي فيه ومعرفته الصح من الغلط كان هذا رادع له...بس هذا ماكان يمنعه من جنون المراهقه اللي فيه..كان يشارك بعض الأحيان أخوه وأخوياه جلساتهم..كان يروح معهم لساحات التفحيط أو المسيرات اللي يسونها الشباب إذا فاز فريقهم أو المنتخب..
وهو جالس على حالته هذي..دخل عليه فارس...ناظر فارس أخوه وقال..
فارس يكلم أخوه:وبعدين معك يا فوزيه قاعده هنا بالبيت؟؟؟..
ناظره فواز وقاله:فوزيه بعينك..وبعدين معك يا نوف؟؟؟...
عرف فارس إن فواز يعيره بنوف بنت عمتهم كالعاده بأنه يحبها...
فارس:المهم بغيت أقولك يا فوزيه تطلعين معي عند الشباب والله وناسه بدل قعدتس بالبيت..
فواز:لا ماني رايحه معكي يانوف...وبعدين الصراحه شلتكِ تقهرني...
فارس وهو يجلس على الكنب ويقعد يعدل ربطة الجوتي السبورت حقه: تقهرك ليه يا حلوة؟؟؟...بالأمس كنتي ميته تبين تقعدين معهم...
فواز:على بالي إنهم فله...بعدين طلعوا ماعندهم ماعند جدتي...
فارس:إلا على طاري جدتي...ياخي وش تبي كل شوي داقه علي تعال وتعال...مين علمها رقم جوالي الجديد توني مغيره...
ضحك فواز..
ناظره فارس:يا(....) ليش علمتيها؟؟؟...من جد نذاله..
فواز يضحك:تستاهلين يا نوف...والله إنك قاهرتني محد قالك تروحين تحظرين المباراة النهائيه بدوني..
فارس:عاد إنقهرتي قمتي تفتنين علي...
فواز:لا والله من جد لك يمكن شهرين ما رحت لهم...
فارس:وش لي بقعدة الشيبان..وبعدين إذا شفت أعمامي تركي ولا متعب يقومون يلقون علي نصايح من قصة شعري إلى طريقة كلامي..وأنا ما أحب أحد يتدخل في خصوصياتي إذا أمي وأبوي ماقالولي شي..يجون هم مع خششهم يتدخلون...
وبعدها قام فارس طلع شوي و رجع وهو مبتسم إبتسامه مثل اللي انتصر بمهمه...لاحظ هالشي عليه فواز ولحقه...
فواز يناديه:فــــارس...فــــارس...
وقف فارس وناظره:نعم وش تبين؟؟؟...
فواز:وش معك؟؟؟..
فارس:يا شين اللقافه...وش تبين؟؟...
فواز:فارس قولي يله عاد..
سكت فارس شوي وطلع من جيبه مفاتيح سياره..
فواز:مفاتيح سياره...ليه وين سيارتك؟؟؟...
فارس يبتسم:عطيتها واحد من اخوياي وإحنا نفحط الدلخ صدم فيها وصاير فيها خدوش وتكسرت الانوار اللي قدام والقزاز اللي قدام تكسر علينا..بس الحمد الله أخوك ما صار به شي..
فواز:وإنت ليش تعطيه سيارتك توها جديده...
فارس بعدم إهتمام:يا شيخ عادي أبوك هامور كبير بالرياض...يجيب لي بدالها عشر مو وحده...
فواز:المهم هذي مفاتيح سارقها من غرفة أبوي؟؟..
فارس:أولا أنا أخذتها ماسرقتها بس من دون مايدري أبوي...ثانيا إحترمي ألفاظك يا فوزيه...
فواز:ما علينا هذي مفاتيح أي سيارة...
فارس:أتوقع إنها مفاتيح البي أم دبليو...الوالد الله يخليه شاريها لأمك هديه من أسبوعين وهي للحين ما طلعت فيها...
فواز:أمي تسوق؟؟؟...
فارس بغضب:يا الدلخ تروح فيها بالسواق...فتح مخك معي...
فواز:طيب بروح معك...
فارس يتطنز:لا أقعدي بالبيت أحسن...ونادي البنات وتجمعوا هنا عيب البنت تطلع بعد الساعه تسع...
فواز انقهر:فارس خلاص..بروح معك تكفى لا تخليني...
فارس:وش عندك تبي تروح توك تقول إنه اخوياي ماعندهم ماعند جدتك...
فواز:لأ..بس السياره جديده وقلت خلني أركبها معك...أدري والله لتدمرها..
فارس:طيب بس لا تقول لأمك إني أخذتها..
فواز يضحك:بدون ما أقول بتعرف..
فارس:طيب رح غير ملابسك وأنا أنتظرك هنا..دقيقتين لو تأخرتي بروح..
فواز:أوكيشن ثواني بـس...
راح فواز وغير ملابسه وطلعوا بالسياره اللي كانت هديه من بندر لعايشه وأخذوها عيالهم وراحوا يفحطون فيها...طبعا كان أسلب فارس وفواز بع بعض مو حلو أبد...كانوا إذا يقهرون بعض كل واحد يكلم الثاني على اساس إنه بنت...

***

بعدها بكم يوم مر تركي على عمته حصه...
حصه:وألحين أنت وش حاس به؟؟؟...
تركي:إحساس يخالطه الذنب...على إنه سعادتي الحين كبيره مع شذى لمن رجعنا..بس احس إني أخدعها..أكذب عليها...بسبب خطبتي لسلمى..
حصه:طيب متى بتعلن الخطوبه؟؟؟...
تركي يناظر عمته:بعد ملكة سعود أخو شذى على اختي بشاير... بنسوي ملكة...
حصه بإستغراب:ملكه؟؟..على طول ملكه ليه مارح تسوي حفلة خطوبه..
تركي يبتسم بسخريه:لأن الوالد الله يخليه مستعجل بالمره...
حصه:طيب ليش ما أعلنتوها...
تركي:أنا طلبت كذا...ما أبي شذى تعرف..
حصه:تركي قولها..ما يصير تخبي عليها كذا..مصيرها بتعرف...
تركي:لأنها لو تعرف شي طبيعي إنها بتروح لأهلها ويمكن تطلب الطلاق.. أنا أعرفها شذى..
حصه:يعني إلى متى بتخبي عليها؟؟...
تركي بشرود:إلى أجل غير مسمى...إستحاله اعلمها ألحين وأنا أحس إني عايش معها أحلى أيامي...


***

كانت بشاير فرحانه..سعيده هذي كلمة شوي عليها..لمن قالوا لها إنه ملكه على طول بدون خطوبه وافقت وهي فرحانه كأنه العيد عندها...
قعدت تتذكر لمن دخلت تشوف سعود وهو يشوفها...مستحيل تنسى هذيك اللحظات اللي هي للحين أحلى لحظات حياتها..بس أكيد اكيد لمن تتزوج سعود بتكون هناك لحظات أحلى من كذا بكثيــر...تذكرت لمن دخلت كانت مستحيه بالحيل..ولمن شافته كان هو مستحي بعد..كان كل واحد فيهم يحس بالتوتر..ويناظر للثاني نظرات سريعه وبعدها ينزل عينه على طول بالأرض..تذكرت لمن شافته...حست إن قلبها بيوقف وسيم قليله بحقه.. كان حلو بالواقع احلى من الصور بكثير...احلى حتى من يوم خطوبة تركي.. كانت تحسه كول...كان هو الحيد ألحين اللي تشوفه إنها تقدر تهديه قلبها من دون أي تردد..هو ألحين اللي يستاهل مشاعرها...وبعدها تذكرت كيف إنه تركي رفع ضغطها هذاك اليوم...تذكرت كيف إنه كان ينكت وكان يسولف من دون أي تفاعل من الطرفين...قعدت تضحك وهي تتذكر هذاك اليوم.. قعدت الأيام تشمي وهي تعدها يوم ورى يوم...إستعداد ليوم الملكه اللي تنتظره بفــارغ الصبر...

----------


## شوق الربيع

***

قعد تركي مع أخوه بندر عشان يكلمه بالسالفه اللي كان بندر عارفها...
بندر:والله إن إحساسي قالي من تزوجت بنت أبومحمد يقولي مردك لسلمى..
تركي:وأنت وش رايك بهذا اللي مسويه أبوي؟؟؟..
بندر:بتفكير:والله احس إن أبوي مسوي هذا عشان عمي وعشانك...
تركي بإستغراب:عشاني؟؟؟..
بندر:إيه..لأنك كنت تحب سلمى ولمن شافها رجعت قال خلي أفرح فيها تركي وأخطبها...
تركي بعصبيه:بالعكس هو ألحين أبوي يزعلني بهالشي...
بندر:والله يا تركي ما أقدر أسوي شي...
تركي:ليش كذا يا بندر ساعدني...
بندر:والله ما أقدر مادام خطبتوا وقضيتوا...لو كلمتني قبلها كان يمكن أسوي شي...
تركي:مشكور يا بندر ما تقصر...
بندر بجديه:والله يا تركي ما أقدر أسوي شي...ولو أقدر كان سويت...لا تزعل مني يا تركي...
سكت تركي وبعد فتره قال:خلاص يا بندر مقدر وضعك...
بندر:تصدق يا تركي توني شاري لبنت عمك أم فارس سياره...خذاها فارس هو وفواز ولعبوا فيها...ورجعوها بعد يومين وهي ملعوب فيها...حرقوا فيها شوارع الرياض...
تركي:هذا لأنك تاركهم دايرين على حل شعرهم..ماوراهم لا وكيل ولا رقيب...ماعرفوا العقاب..مع إنهم طول عمرهم عرفوا الثواب..وماقامت عند المسأله صح...نصها مكسور...إمسك عيالك يا أبوفارس..وخلهم يعرفون إنه وراهم رقيب...يعرف وين رايحين وين جايين..مسؤول عن تصرفاتهم...
سكت بندر وما علق على الموضوع أبد...بعدها قام تركي وإستئذن ولسان حاله يقول هذا نتائج الدلال الزائــد...

***

كانت شذى ببيت أبو بندر مع بشاير...
بشاير:أخبارك يا شذى؟؟؟...
شذى:تمام...ألحين لي من جيت ساعيتن وأنتي كل شوي شخبارك وشخبارك
بشاير تفشلت:أقول إنثبري عاد...هذا جزاتي إني أسأل عن حالك...
شذى:أنا أدري ليش تقولين كذا...لا تظنين إني غبيه...
بشاير مسويه عمرها ماتعرف:ليــش؟؟؟...
شذى ضحكت وقالت:هههههههههه يا شينك يا بشاير وإنتي تتميلحين...
بشاير:أشوفك صايره مشرقه هاليومين وأحس السعاده تطل من عيونك.. عكس يوم جيتـ...
قطعت كلامها شذى:عن آخر مره؟؟؟...
هزت راسها بالإيجاب بشاير...
إبتسمت شذى وقالت:المعنويات مرتفعه هاليومين والنفسيه أوكيه...
بشاير بإبتسامه:أكيد عشاني وعشن أخوكـ...
شذى:طبعا...ومتى تمر الأيــام يا بشاير وأشوفك بالكوشه مع أخوي بس..
بشاير:شذى...خلاص عــاد...
شذى:بشاير لا تقولين إنك تستحين؟؟؟...
بشاير ضحكت:وشو بعد..ما يحق لي أستحي بعد..تراني بنت يا هوه ..
شذى:لأ يحق لك تستحين(بإبتسامه)يا أحلى عروس يمكن أشوفها...
بشاير تبتسم:باقي فيها يمكن...
بعدها بلحظه دق جوال شذى...
شذى:هلابحبيبي..
تركي:هلا قلبي وينك؟...
شذى:ببيت عمي أبوبندر...إنت اللي وينك..
تركي:كنت عند أخوي بندر...أقول قلبي إطلعي انا عند الباب..
شذى:ليه أبي أقعد...
تركي بضيق:وشو تقعدين...أقول إطلعي...
شذى بدلع:ليه...وش تبي فيني؟؟؟...
تركي:وش أبي فيك؟؟...أبي أسطرك...
شذى:تستهبل إنت مع هالخشه..
بشاير دقتها وتأشر لها..مين على الجوال.؟؟..
شذى تضحك:هذا اخوك قعد يستهبل علي...
تأففت بشاير..على بالها سعـــود؟؟..
تركي يحاول يكون جدي:أقول شذى إطلعي يله...
شذى:ليه؟؟؟...والله وناسه ودي أقعد...
تركي:اقول إطلعي لأني عازمك على العشاء...
شذى:جد؟؟؟...
تركي:إيه والله يله إطلعي...
شذى:ألحين حبيبي بس دقيقه وطالع...
تركي:انتظرك...
لبست شذى عبايتها...وهي طالعه..
بشاير:وين رايحه؟؟..
شذى:طالعه...بروح..
بشاير:أدري يا الخبله إنك رايحه على بالك إني ما أفهم...أقعدي بس أقول..
شذى:تتظنز وتقول إقعدي..لا لا مالي قعده..
بشاير:شذى إقعدي بلا مصاخه...ولا لازم أترجاك؟؟؟..
شذى وهي طالعه:لا والله مو عن ترجي..بس اخوك عند الباب يبيني بطلع معه...رجاء خليني اروح...
بشاير:خلاص طيب...يله إقلبي وجهك...
شذى وهي رايحه تضحك:هههههههه صدق قليلة خاتمه...
وشذى طالعه لقت عند البوابه أبو بندر...
أبو بندر:هلا شذى...
شذى:هلا عمي...شخبارك؟؟؟..
أبوبندر:الحمدلله...إنتي شخبارك...
شذى:الحمدلله...وينك عمي ماعاد صرت تجينا ولا عاد نشوفك؟؟؟...
أبوبندر:مشاغل الدنيا يا بنيتي...الله لا يشغلنا إلا بطاعته...
شذى:آمين...يله عاد ما أشغلك بأطلع تركي ينتظرني برى..هالله هالله عمي بصحتك...إنتبه تقول بشاير إنك صاير تعصب واجد...
ضحك أبو بندر وقال:ما عليك مني...وفي حفظ الرحمن يله ما أخرك على تركي ويزعل...
شذى بإبتسامه:مع السلامه...
أبوبندر:مع السلامه...
بعدها طلعت شذى...وقعد يفكر أبو بندر باللي سواه بحق شذى... ياربي هالبنت والله ما تستاهل طيبه وعلى نياتها...حبيبه وقريبه من قلبي.. بس أبو عبد الكريم طلبني وما قدرت أقول لأ؟؟؟....قعد أبوبندر يفكر بحال شذى واللي أكيد إنه بيتبدل...


***


أبو عبدالكريم:أقول يا أم عبدالكريم وش رايك باللي صار؟؟...
أم عبدالكريم:طيب ليه يكتمون على الخطبه؟؟...
أبو عبدالكريم:هذا شرطهم الوحيد...وبعدين مع الملكه بيعلنون كل شي مره وحده...
أم عبدالكريم:غريبه...حتى ام بندر ماتدري وش هذي الزواجه...
أبوعبدالكريم:لا تصيرين متشائمه..وبعدين يكفي سلمى فخر إنها بتاخذ تركي..
أم عبدالكريم:ويكفي تركي فخر إنه أخذ سلمى....
أبوعبدالكريم:صدقيني مافيه أحسن لسلمى من تركي اللي بيحطها بعيونه وبيغمض عليها...
أم عبدالكريم تدعي:يالله ياكريم يا مجيب الدعاء إنك تمم زواج سلمى من تركي على خير يا حي يا قيوم...
أبوعبدالكريم:آميـــن...


***


حصه اللي راحت لزيارة لبيت أخوها أبوبندر...
حصه:وينك يا أم بندر ماعاد بينتي أبد؟؟؟...
أم بندر:بس والله مشغوله هاليومين...ولا إنتي عزيزة وغاليه...
حصه:إلا مبروك خطبة بشاير..
أم بندر:الله يبارك فيك إنشالله...
حصه بإبتسامه يخالطها الدهشه:ما أصدق بشاير بتصير مره وتمسك بيت...
أم بندر:شفتي كيف الأيام بتركض..والله ما أدري كيف اقعد بالبيت بعد بشاير...
حصه:الله يعين يا وخيتي...
أم بندر:مثل ما قلت الله يعين...
حصه:إلا شخبار أم عبدالكريم..من زمان عنها...
أم بندر:إيه والله حتى أنا من زمان عنها...
حصه:وش رايك نروح لها بكره؟؟؟...
أم بندر:خلاص إنشالله إذا ما منعني شي...
حصه:إلا أقول شخبار مرة تركي شذى؟؟؟...
أم بندر:الحمدلله...
حصه:تصدقين يا وخيتي والله إني حبيتها بالحيل هالبنت...ما أدري أحس إني أعرفها من سنين...
أم بندر:حتى أنا والله...في بداية زواجها ما حبيتها الصراحه...بس بعدين والله إنها حبيبه هالبنت...وأحسها قريبه مني...ماعمرها أذتني بكلمه أو نظرة...بس فاطمه الله يهداها ماتحبها ما أدري ليش؟؟؟..
حصه:من متى فاطمه حبت أحد الله يهداك؟؟؟...
ام بندر:لا تصيرين كذا متحامله عليها...والله إن قلبها أبيض لا تغرك المظاهر...
حصه:والله قوليلها هالكلام...مهوب أنا...هي وعايشه...
أم بندر:حتى عايشه والله إنها طيبه...
حصه تضحك بسخريه:وافق شن طبقه...


***


كانت الأيام تمر بسرعه...والزمن رفض يوقف...وكان موعد ملكة بشاير على سعود اللي الكل كان ينتظرها...ماعدا فاطمه ومحمد اللي ودهم إنها تتفركش على قولة إخواننا المصريين...
وجاء أبو محمد وسعود طبعا..ومعهم جا خالد...محمد رفض إنه يجي وتحجج بعمله...وإنشالله بيعوضها بالزواج؟؟؟...
أول ما وصلوا كانوا مثل الخطبه راحوا لبيت شذى...اللي كان في إستقبالهم شذى وتركي...بس هالمره كانت غير...كانت المعنويات والنفسيه مرتفعه عندهم الإثنين...وبعد الوصول...إرتاحوا من السفر وقعدوا سوالف وسعة خاطر...
سعود:أقول تركي...مشالله كأنك هاليومين زايد وزنك...
تركي:لا..لا تقول..بالله تحس وزني زاد؟؟؟...
سعود:إيه والله زاد عن المره اللي جيتكم فيها...
شذى:بالعكس أشوفه عادي مازاد وزنه...
خالد:مو أنتي ساكنه معه...وبإستمرار تشوفينه..فما تلاحظين التغيرات اللي يشوفها اللي برى...
شذى:لا..ولو ما زاد وزنه...أحس إنه عادي تركي...
سعود يقلدها:عادي...يا الخبله شوفي كرشته كيف برزت...
شذى تناظر بتركي:سعود يا الخبل..روح قص لك نظاره..وين الكرش ما أشوفه...
تركي يناظر بعمره:طلعت كرشه؟؟؟...سعود لا تستهبل علي...
سعود:أقص لي نظاره ها؟؟...والله روح يا استاذ و أوزن نفسك وشوف الزياده...
شذى:ما عليك منه يا تركي...هو يقول كذا يبي يهبل فيك...
قام سعود وراح لأخته اللي كانت جالسه قريب منه ومسكها مع رقبتها بمزح...
سعود:أقول يا أم شوشه...أنا أهبل في زوجك الغثيث..من زينه الحمدلله والشكر عشان أهبل به...
شذى وهي تضحك وتحاول تفك يد سعود:أقول سعود فك يدك يا جعلها اللي ماني بقايله...
سعود يلف على تركي اللي كان يبتسم:أقول وش مسوي بأختي؟؟..صايره تدعي علي؟؟؟...خل عنك الإبتسامات وأعترف..بدل ماتسوي دعايه سجنال تو...
خالد كان يضحك...أما تركي قعد يقوله:أقول سعود خل عنك حركات أبطال الديجيتال...وأقعد...ولا تسوي بشذى شي ولا ترى ماعندنا ملكه...
خالد:أحلى يا القوي...
سعود فك شذى وقعد بهدوء وقال:لا وش مافيه ملكه...لا خلاص بفك هالسوسه...
شذى ومتكتفه:مين السوسه؟؟؟...
سعود:حكم القوي على الضعيف...أنا السوسه ياوخيتي إرتحتي خلاص؟؟..
شذى تضحك:إيه إرتحت...
خالد:والله عرفوا يسكتونك يابو الشباب...
سعود بحسره:الله كريم...يهون الجرح الأليم...وإن صار ماصار..خلك على الدنيا حليم...


***


اليوم ملكة سعود على بشاير...الكل كان ينتظر هاليوم بفارغ الصبر... سعود يعد الساعات...وبشاير تعد الدقايق...الفرح كان سمة تركي وشذى هذاك اليوم...هو فرحان بأخته وهي فرحانه بأخوها...كان سعداء اما فاطمه وعايشه وسلمى اللي كانوا موجودين وقاعدين متحيزين بصف واحد..مو عاجبهم الوضع...كيف تاخذ بشاير واحد أقل منها...أما بشاير فكانت طالعه في هالليله...باربي بفستانها الفوشي والفيروزي..طالعه آيه جماليه متقنه.. كانت روعه...أما الميك آب كان روج فوشي الفاقع...والشدو الفيروزي.. بس كانت روعه من جد...
بالملكه لمن دخلت بشاير على سعود..وقف قلبه...وقال يا ويلي منها هذي تبي تذبحني...
لاحظ تركي نظرات سعود لأخته...
تركي يمزح:سعود..قل لا اله إلا الله...شوي شوي عيونك بيطلعون...
ضحكت شذى اللي كانت واقفه معهم...
سعود:وأنت حد حطك تراقبني...
تركي:بشاير الله يعينك عليه..
سعود:أي الله يعينها علي...(تذكر بشاير)مبروك بشاير...حسبي الله على إبليس اخوك نساني أبارك لك...
بشاير:الله يبارك فيك...
سعود:طيب قولي لي مبروك...
تفشلت بشاير:...مبروك...
تركي:شوي شوي على البنت...أول مره أشوف واحد يقول للناس غصب قولوا لي مبروك...
ضحكت شذى:إي والله صح يا سعود وش ذا؟؟؟..
سعود إنقهر إنهم تحدوا ضده:كلكم الحين علي انا المسيكين...
بشاير بتهور:أنا معك...
بعدها إستوعبت بشاير..وتفشلت(الحين أكيد بيقول هذي اكيد مشفوحه)...
سعود بإبتسامه:فديت حرمتي..معي ضد الأعادي...
تركي بمزح:بشاير؟؟؟...عيب...
سعود:وش عيب الحين شافتكم كلكم علي لازم تدافع عني...
شذى:مبروك يا بشاير...
وبعدها قدعوا سوالف ووناسه...طلعوا تركي وشذى من عندهم شوي عشان ياخذون راحتهم...وما قعدوا خمس دقايق إلا تركي راجع...
سعود:ياذي النشبه....وش تبي؟؟؟..
ضحكت بشاير....
تركي:على باله ألحين ميت عليه...اقول الرجال بالمجلس يبونك...
سعود:قولهم مشغول...
تركي ضحك:وش مشغوله...عذرا انت اكبر معرس مشفوح بالعالم....
بشاير ماتت ضحك على كلام تركي...
سعود:وأنتي تضحكين على زوجك...هذا بدل ماتدافعين...
تركي:يله سعود إمش قدامي...
سعود:طيب عادي أكلم بشاير...
تركي:طبعا لأ...
سعود بترجي:بليــــز...
تركي:يا شين البليز عليك...طيب...
إبتسم سعود وضحك وطلع مع تركي...وقبل ما يطلع تركي قال لبشاير بهمس...
تركي يخبث:تراني أضحك عليه..محد يبيه بس ابيه يقوم...
إنقهرت بشاير...ما كان ودها سعود يقوم كانت مستانسه معه...
بشاير:ليه قومته...((البنت فصخت الحيا))..
تركي يفتح عيونه:عيب عليك..مافيه..اولا حيبت أخرب عليكم القعده..ثانيا تعرفين أخوك غيور...


***

وكعادة أبو محمد ما جلس عقب الملكه إلا يومين..وبعدها بيرجع للشرقيه.. وفي هذا اليوم كان مقرر أبومحمد إنه يرجع هو وعياله للشرقيه...وهم مجتمعين ببيت تركي يسولفون ويضحكون...إستئذن تركي الجميع ونادى أبو محمد...لأنه يبي يكلمه على إنفراد..الكل إستغرب وخاصه شذى قعدت تقول بخاطرها..وش عنده تركي...وش يبي من أبوي...
بس بعدها على طول رجعت إندمجت بالسوالف مع إخوانها خالد وسعود...
شذى:خالد ليه ما ألحيتوا على أبوي إن أمي تجي؟؟؟..
خالد:أبوك رفض...وقال مالها داعي الزحمه..وبعدين يوم تركي جا يخطب ما حد جاء معهم من حريمهم...
شذى:بس أهلهم كلهم جو بخطوبتي...ومادام إن سعود ماسوى خطبه...تجي بالملكه عادي...
سعود وهو باقي مو مصدق إنه خلاص تزوج بشاير:يا جماعه أنا للحين ماني مصدق إني ملكت على بشاير...
خالد:ياخي وش فيك كذا مشفوح...إركد وأنا أخوك...
سعود:أقول إسكت واللي يرحم والديك...خليني كذا فرحان وماني مصدق...
خالد:أقول لا تكون ملكت على ديانا سبنسر وأنا مدري...
سعود:تخسي ديانا واللي جابوا ديانا..عند بشاير...
خالد ضحك:أقول يا شينك وأنت عزوبي...وزاد شينك يوم ملكت...
سعود:دق على الخشب...ادري إنك منقهر مني لأني ازين من خشتك..
خالد:ما راح أرد عليك...وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما...
سعود:مسوي لي فيها حكيم زمانه...خالد حبيبي من اللي ضحك عليك؟؟...
خالد:ما راح أرد...
سعود:أقول شذى..ماعليك منه هالحكيم...إلا وش يبي رجلك بالوالد...
شذى:وأنا وش يدريني...علمي علمك...
خالد:أقول سعود..والله مشاوير هالزواج..ورى ما أخذت منال بنت عمك؟؟..
سعود:هذا اللي يبيني أرتكب فيه جريمه...وش جاب طاري منال على لسانك...
خالد:لا..بس والله حرام...كانت بنت عمك أولى فيك من هذي...
سعود:شذى جيبي لي سكين...خالد يا الخبل...وش قاعد تقول ألحين لو يسمعك تركي والله ليفسخ هالزواج...
شذى:تركي بالمجلس مع أبوي ما بيسمع...
سعود:بس زوجك عليه سمع...ماهوب صاحي...
شذى:قل أعوذ برب الفلق...قول مشالله...ألحين لا تنفقع طبلة إذنه...
سعود:مشالله مشالله...لا تموتين علينا ألحين...بعدين أخوك عينه بارده..
خالد يضحك:أي بارده إلا فلفل...
سعود:خالد رجاءً لا تنكت...إذا بتنكت وتستخف دمك قولي من ألحين عشان أقوم...
*
*

----------


## شوق الربيع

بالمجلس كان أبو محمد يسمع كلام تركي بكل عنايه وإهتمام...كان وقع السالفه عظيم على قلبه...بس حاول يمسك ويربط اعصابه...إلى ما ينتهي تركي من كلامه...اللي كان يقوله عن سالفته مع أبوه بخصوص خطبة سلمى سلمى...شرح له تركي إنه مغصوب...وإنه مايبيها...بس أبوه امره بالهشي...وإنه ماقدر يرفض طلب أبوه...بين له إنه يحب شذى وهي تحبه..وعايشين حياتهم من أحسن مايكون...وقاله إنه شذى أكيد مارح ترضى بهالشي...وأكيد بتزعل..وتتركه...قاله تركي الموضوع هذا... عشان إذا أعلن الملكه..ما يزعل أبو محمد...ويسحبون بنتهم منه... أو يسحبون قلبه من بين ضلوعه...
بعد ما إنتهى تركي من كلامه:اتمنى يا عمي...إنك تكون فاهم موقفي..
أبو محمد تنهد:وش أقولك يا تركي...بس فيك الخير يوم سمعت كلام أبوك.. والله أدري إن مالك غير هالحل إنك تاخذ بنت عمك..
تركي:والله يابو محمد ماتدري كيف أنا عايش بحيره..بين أبوي وبين شذى..
أبو محمد:لا يا تركي إلا أبوك...هذا أبوك لازم تسمع كلامه...
تركي:طيب يا عمي وش رايك أنت بهالسالفه...
أبومحمد:شذى قصرت معك في شي؟؟؟...أو شاف أبوك منها شي أجبرك بعدها على بنت عمك؟؟؟...
تركي:أبد...والله ما شفنا كلنا من شذى إلا الخير...و شذى معروف عنها الخير بالعايله..تربيتك يابو محمد...
قعد أبو محمد ساكت لفتره ظن فيه تركي إن أبو محمد ما بيرد..بعدها قال..
أبو محمد:إرقد وآمن ياتركي...وشذى إن زعلت صدقيني ماراح تطلع من بيتها...
فرح تركي إن أبو محمد يكون معه بصفه...
أبو محمد:بس هاه...لا أسمع إنك أهملتها أو تركتها...أو قهرتها..ورحت مع بنت عمك...
تركي:افا يا عمي...شذى بتكون في عيوني...وأنا كلي لها...
إبتسم أبو محمد:بارك الله فيك...هي أكيد بتزعل مثل كل الحريم....بس زعلها ما بيطول...
*
*
خالد:قلت لشذى عن الهديه اللي جبتها لخطيبتك؟؟؟...
سعود يناظره:لأ...
شذى:هلا والله...قمت تجيب هدايا من وراي وأنا ما أدري...
سعود:لأنها أكيد ماراح تعجبك...بعدين لا تصيرين كذا ملقوفه...
شذى:طيب وش جبت لها؟؟؟...
سعود بإبتسامه ساحره:جبت لها قطوة...
شذى تصرخ:قطوة؟؟؟...يا الخبل فيه واحد يهدي خطيبته يوم ملكته قطوة...
سعود:أنا خبل؟؟؟...إلا إنتي الخبله...يا أم شوشه...وبعدين أنا وبشاير مهوب تقليديين...
خالد:اللهم عافنا مما إبتليتهم وعافهم يارب العالمين....
سعود:ياخي أول مره بحياتي أشوف حكيم حاشر نفسه بكل شي...
شذى:سعود من جدك جبت لها قطوة؟؟؟...
سعود يبتسم:إي والله جبت لها قطوة...بس تهبل باقي صغيره...
شذى:وش حكمتك لمن إخترت قطوة؟؟؟...ضاقت عليك الهدايا تجيب قطوة...
سعود وهو يعدل جلسته:عشان تذكرني فيها...وعندي إحساس يقولي إن القطوة صديقة البنات...
خالد:خذ الحكمه من أفواه المجانين...
سعود وهو يأشر على خالد:ياناس هذا الرجال مسوي لي أزمه في الحياة...
*
*
بعدها سافر عيال أبومحمد وأبو محمد...ورجعوا للشرقيه بعد ما قط تركي نصف همه...سألته شذى عن الموضوع...قال موضوع خااااص...سكتت وقالت بخاطرها مصيري بأعرف....وفعلا أكيد بتعرف...لأن الموضوع يدور عنها هي...
كانت شذى تعبانه...وكان عندها موعد بالمستشفى..راح معها تركي... وسوت لها بعض التحاليل وهي تنتظرها...دق جوال تركي وطلع أبوه أبوبندر...يبيه....بَعَد تركي شوي عن شذى وكلم أبوه...
تركي:هلا يباه؟؟؟...
أبوبندر:وينك؟؟؟...
تركي:مع شذى بالمستشفى...
أبوبندر يستفسر:ليه عسى ماشـــر؟؟؟...
تركي:أبد الشر ما يجيك...بس موعد عندها بالمستشفى...
أبوبندر:هي بخير...
تركي:إيه الحمدلله...
أبوبندر:ألحمدلله...المهم بغيت أقولك إني كلمت عمك أبوعبدالكريم...وحددت الملكه بعد أسبوع...
تركي متفاجأ:وش أسبوع؟؟؟...
أبوبندر:أجل متى تبيها يا أستاذ تركي؟؟؟...
تركي عصب:يباه...من متى صرت تخطط وتقولي بعدها...
أبوبندر:تعال طقني أحسن...أنا أبوك يا تركي...ولا تقعد تعارضني....
تركي بعّد عن شذى بعد ماحس إنها إنتبهت له ولنبرة صوتها...
تركي:محشوم يابوبندر...وحقك علي إن غلطت...بس مو زين والله اللي قاعد تسويه لي...
أبوبندر:طيب وش تبي أنت ألحين؟؟؟..
تركي:أجلها يباه...
أبوبندر:لو أقعد أطيعك يا تركي...ما بتملك عليها لو بعد سنه...فقلت خير البر عاجله...
تركي:كل تأخيره وفيها خيره...
أبوبندر:خلاص جهز نفسك على الأسبوع الجاي الملكه...
تركي:يبــاه...
أبوبندر:إذا بتكلمني في هالسالفه خلاص قضينا...بس إذا عندك شي ثاني قوله...
تركي:طيب مافكرت في بشاير وسعود أخو شذى...
أبوبندر:سعود وبشاير مالهم دخل...
تركي:بس يباه هو أخوهــا....
قطع كلامه أبوبندر وقال:يالله مع السلامه...شكلك يا تركي راعي طويله...
صكر أبوبندر..وترك وراه ولده بدوامه من الحيره والغضب والحزن وكل معنى حزين...كان تركي يحس بالإهانه...كان يحس بمثل الطوفان يجتح حياته وهو مهوب قادر يسوي شي غير إنه ينتظر هالطوفان؟؟؟...
*
*
في هذي الأثنــاء جات النيرس لشذى اللي كانت تراقب تركي بإستغراب وش فيه؟؟...صاير غامض...مره راضي...ومره زعلان...مره حنون ومره قاسي...كانت تناقضات كثير تمر بتركي...اللي يعيش بأكثر من حاله باللحظه نفسها...
النيرس لشذى اللي كانت مستغرقه بأفكارها:مبروك مدام....
شذى إنتبهت لها:هاه طلعت التحاليل...
النيرس بإبتسامه:مبرووك مدام إنت حامل...
شذى مو مستوعبه:وش تقوليـــن؟؟؟...
النيرس تضحك:مدام إنتي حامل...
شذى فرحانه:حامـــل...الله يبارك فيك...
راحت شذى مع النيرس عشان تشوف النتايج....
*
*
رجع تركي لمحل شذى مالقاها...عصب وفور زياده..كافي اللي هو فيه يجي الهانم تزيدها...خاصه الوقت ظهر...دق جوال عليها ردت وهي فرحانه...
تركي بعصبيه:وينك إنتي..أروح دقيقتين تختفين...
شذى تبخرت فرحتها لمن عصب عليها كذا:ممكن تتكلم بأدب معي...
تركي عصب:شذى وينك...ترى والله ماني ناقص مع هالقايله...
شذى:لا تعصب علي...
تركي:شوفي أنا بروح أجيب السياره من الباركات وجاي ألقاك عند البوابه...
شذى حزنت:طيب...
صكرت وهي حزينه...طلعت عند البوابه...حست بالحزن إن تركي بيدمر فرحتها...أكيد بيفرح لو يدري..بس هو ما أعطاها فرصه...
طلعت له لقته بعد دقيقتين تقريبا واقف عند بوابة المستشفى...ركبت السياره وهي معصبه...دخلت بدون ماتسلم...مشى تركي وهو معصب ومتضايق من اللي صار...بعد فترة صمت...
تركي يلف عليها:ترى السلام سنه...
شذى:إنت أعطيتني فرصه..مره ثانيه تركي لا تقعد تعصب علي تراني مهوب أصغر عيالك فاهم...
تركي:وما إنت بزر بعدت شوي عنك أكلم...قمتي عقبي على طول...
شذى:ليه بضيع يعني...ولا لازم أمشي على حسب تعليماتك يا تركي....
تركي تنرفز من أسلوبها:شذى...ترى ماني ناقص أحطك هم على همومي...
شذى إنقهرت من أسلوبه:هم؟؟؟...أنا هم...ليه وش همومك يا تركي... لا تكون بتحرر فلسطين..ولا شاغلتك أحداث 11سبتمر...
تركي ناظرها:تتطنزين يا شذى...
شذى:ماتشوف عمرك...تقول إني هم على قلبك...
تركي:مو هم إلا أكبر هم على قلبي طيب...
سكتت شذى وهي معصبه...حاولت تحس دموعها...بس كانت أقوى منها وقعدت تصيح بصوت تحاول إنها تكتمه...حس تركي فيها... لام نفسه إنه عاملها كذا...المفروض إنه يعاملها بأحسن من كذا بكثير..وش بقى للكارثه اللي بتصير؟؟؟؟...
وصلوا البيت..وقبل ماتنزل شذى مسكها تركي مع يدها...وقالها بكل حنيه..
تركي:حبيبتي لا تكونين زعلتي؟؟؟...
ناظرته شذى وفكت يده منها ونزلت وهي تصيح...حاسه إن كل علاقتها ماتزين معه...تتدهور أكثر وأكثر...ما تدري وين بتوصل معه... دخلت وهي محمله بالمشاعر الحزينه الجياشه...نزلت وقعدت تصيح بغرفتها... أما هو ما دخل البيت كان حاس نفسه إنه متضايق..حس إنه لازم ينفرد مع نفسه شوي...يفكر..ويحاسب نفسه...يحصي غلطاته...ويصلح عيوبه...


سعود صاير يكلم بشاير وهذي المكالمه الثانيه بينهم...
سعود:أقول بشورتي وش رايك بالقطوه؟؟؟...
بشاير:مع إني اخاف من القطاوه..بس حبيتها والله...
سعود:والله...هذا اهم شي...إلا عاد وش سميتيها؟؟؟...
بشاير:سميتها مايا...
سعود:مايا...حلوه ما دام إنتي اللي إخترتيه...
بشاير:مشكور هذا من ذوقك...
سعود:تدرين يا بشاير خاطري في إيش ألحين؟؟؟...
بشاير:في إيش؟؟؟...
سعود:إني أعترف لك إعتراف خطير...
بشاير مهتمه:وشو؟؟؟...
سعود بصوت هاديء:إني أقولك إني حبيتك من جد والله..وإنك سكنتي اعمق وجداني..صرتي معي على قولة الشاعر في حلي وترحالي...
بشاير وهي ماتقدر تصكر فمها الإبتسامه شاقته مره:طيب وبعدين؟؟..
سعود يكمل:إنتي صرتي ألحين عندي ما ادري وش أقول ما أعرف اعبر..
بشاير:يعني كيف؟؟...
سعود يبي يحرجها:إنتي ساعديني..شي ما أقدر أستغني عنه...
بشاير:يعني مثل الهوا...
سعود يبي يقهرها:لا عاد مو لهالدرجه...
بشاير إنقهرت:.........
سعود يزيدها:بشايرصدق إني حبيتك...بس عاد تقارنين نفسك بالهوا قويه شوي صح؟؟..
بشاير:سعود..تآمر على شي؟؟...((البنت موصله معها))...
سعود ضحك:ههههههههه ليه تبين تصكرين؟؟؟..
بشاير بعصبيه:عفوا..أنا قلت شي غلط؟؟؟...
سعود:لأ بس في نص كلامي تقولين تبين تصكرين...مايصير كذا يا بشاير هذا مو من الذوق تصكرين بوجه حبيبك...
بشاير:من حبيبي؟؟...
سعود بغرور:أنا...ولا عندك شك في هالشي...
بشاير:مداح نفسه يبي له...عاد إنت كمل هالمثل...
سعود يستهبل:أنا الصراحه ما أحب الأمثال...عشان كذا انا مقاطعها...
بشاير:يعني تبي تفهمني إنك ماتعرفه...
سعود:لأ بس أعرف مثل واحد...
بشاير:وش هالمثل اللي إنت مو مقاطعه...
سعود:امممممم...أحبك لو تكون حاضر أحبك لو تكون غايب...
بشاير تضحك:بس هذي أغنيه...
سعود ضحك:أدري...وش فيك الله يهداك عصبتي علي؟؟؟...
بشاير:مشالله عليك من كلمتك وأنت تحاول ترفع ضغطي...
سعود ببرائه:أمـــزح...وش فيك...صيري مرنه في التعامل يا حبي..
بشاير بثقه:أنا مرنه..بس إنت صاير مثل الصلصال دمك ثقيل...
سعود ضحك:هههههههه إلعبي على غيري مو انا اللي أصدق بسرعه..
بشاير:ههههههههه
سعود:تدرين بشاير إني من جد والله حبيتك...لا تستغربين إذا قريتي واحد بيوم في الجريده إسمه مجنون بشاير...
ماقدرت بشاير تعلق..حست إنها تعيش من جد احلى أيام عمرها...يارب لا تحرمني منها أبد...أبد...


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

يمكن شذى عليها ألحين إنها تحزم أمتعتها وتغادر أراضي الرياض!!...بدأ العد التنازلي...وساعة الصفر قربت...والأفق يضيق...والعواصف تبي تعلن هبوبها...خلاص...ألحين موعد ملكة تركي...اللي كل ماتقرب.. يحس نفسه يضيق أكثر...والتوتر يزيد ويزيد...والهوا ماعاد يكفي صدره..اللي يحسه مخنوق...كان موعد ملكة تركي يوم الخميس...كان الحزن يقطع أوصال شذى...كانت تحس بالنيران تكويها...هي عرفت بالملكه يوم الثلاثاء أي قبل الملكه بيومين...ما زالت ولا تزال...تتذكر شكل تركي لمن قالها الخبر... ما صدقت بالبدايه..بس بعدين حست بالحزن...تذكرت الحوار اللي دار بينهم...
شذى:بتاخذ سلمى يا تركي؟؟؟...
تركي:.............
شذى بدت دموعها تنزل:ليه يا تركي كذا؟؟؟...ليه أنا وش سويت لك... ليه خلاص إنتهت العشره اللي بينا...خلاص مافيه أي إحترام لي أو تقدير لمشاعري...
تركي بحزن:لا بالعكس شذى والله إنك إنتي الوحيده اللي حبيتها من قلبي...
شذى تصيح بحرقه:لا تكذب علي يا تركي...لا تكذب...اصلا ألحين أنا عرفت إنها مسألة وقت وتقطني عقبها...تذكر يا تركي تذكر... لمن أول ما رجعنا من باريس عشان أبوك تعب وطاح تذكر....لمن قالوا لي فاطمه وعايشه إنك بترجع لسلمى..قلت لك..بس ماصدقت..(زاد صياحها) قلت لي إنه كل اللي أقوله خرابيط...تركي ليش...ليش تضحك علي... ليش تقول إنك تحبني...ليش كذب وتقول إني حبك...ليش تلعب بقلبي وعواطفي ... ليش هذا كله...((وقعدت تصيح وهي دافنه وجهها بين يديها))...
تركي من جد تقطع قلبه عليها حس إنه هو وده يصيح بعد:حبيبتي.. قلبي والله إنك عورتي قلبي...إنتي حبيبتي...وإنت الحب اللي ممكن يعيش بقلبي.. وغيرك مستحيل أحب أو حتى اطالع...
شذى كانت توشك على الإنهيار من الصياح.
كانت تبي تتكلم بس عبراتها تخنقها فترجع تبكي مره ثانيه...
تركي حاول يفك يدها بس ي تزيد صلابه..حس إنه ماله داعي يضغط عليها... كان قلبه بهذي اللحظه يعوره...حس إن شذى ما تستاهل... حقد على سلمى وعلى عمه اللي مارفض واحد متزوج... وقعد يدعي الله إنه يسامح أبوه على اللي صار...
شذى وهي تصيح:إنت تحبها صح يا تركي؟؟؟...
تركي تلقائيا:لا...لا والله ما أحبها...
شذى:تكذب يا تركي...باقي تكذب...قول قول إنك متيم فيها... حرام عليك والله حرام اللي سوته فيني... إنت على بالك بنات الناس لعبه عندك... تركي إبعد عني رجــاء...
تركي:شذى...لحظه خليني أقولك ليش تزوجتها...
شذى تمسح دموعها:تركي...ليه طول الوقت تحاول تجرحني... ليه تطول لسانك علي...ليه تحاول تضيق علي... ليه دايم تحاول تبي تبين لي مالي مكان هنا...
تركي مستغرب:أنا يا شذى؟؟؟... أنا والله لو أقولك كلمه تزعلك... أزعل قبلك...
شذى تبتسم بسخريه:فاطمه وعايشه فيهم الخير...كل مايشوفوني يقطون كلام وإني مارح اطول بالرياض...ويحسسوني دايم إني أقل منهم.. ولمن أقولك يا تركي...ما تحرك ساكن... وانا أسكت بعض الأحيان أقول لا أخرب علاقات الأخوان مع بعض...
تركي كان حزين مره من اللي صاير:شذى... والله واللي خلقني إنك أنتي الحب الوحيد في حياتي...وأوعدك من ألحين إني ما أزعلك بكلمه.. ولا أجرحك.. ولا أضيق عليك أبد...إنتي ماتدرين أنتي وش تعنين لي...
شذى تصيح وتناظره وعيونها وأهدابها مليانه دموع: طبعا بتجتمع بحبيبة قلبك سلمى وش اللي بيخليك دايم متضايق... وأنا مكاني دايم الزاويه المهمله من حياتك...
تركي وهو يمسك بيديها الثنتين الصغار بين يدينه الكبار ويقرب منها ويقولها برجاء...بحب...بحزن..
تركي:شذى..يمكن ماتصدقيني...بس من جد والله... إنت الحب الوحيد بحياتي... وإنتي الوحيده إذا شفتك حسيت إن الدنيا بخير بوبجودك... إنت قلبي...شذى... إنتي حبيبتي...وروحي...من قلبي اقولك احبك..احبك موت.. انا ماصدقت إني لقيتك...إنسانه بكل هالطهر والنقاء تحبني وتعزني.. انا لمن أشوف دموعك تنزل والله إني ودي أموت ولا أشوفك لحظه حزينه.,..وسلمى مالها أي مكان بقلبي...أحلى لحظات حياتي كانت لمن انتي جنبي... صدقيني إبتسامتك عندي احلى شي يمكن يكون بهالعالم..
شذى كانت تسمع كلامها ودموعها تنزل...كانت تسمع كلامه وتحاول تصدقه..بس وين تصدقه وأفعاله غير أقواله...
شذى وهي تقوم من عنده:تركي...انا مالي قعده عندك هنا بالرياض ولا يوم...
بعدها على طول طلعت لغرفتها وهي تصيح... وتشوف احلامها كيف إنهارت...تشوف إن السعاده بعيده عنها.. تحس إنها خلاص حياتها إنتهت مع تركي...
تذكرت كيف إنها كلمت اهلها بالشرقيه...توقعت إنهم بيحمون لها... بس إستغربت ردة فعل أبوها اللي أمرها إنها تلزم بيتها...حاولت تقنعه إنها ماعاد تبي تركي...رفض...ورفض حتى الجدال بهالشي...بكت... ترجته.. تستعطفه..حاولت تميل خواطره معها بس أبد مافيه فايده... تذكرت لمن اخوانها إستشاطوا غضب من هالسالفه... أصر محمد إنه يروح يجيب أخته من الرياض...بس أبوه رفض وتوعد اللي يسوي هالشي بيندم من عياله...
تذكرت كيف حست إنه كرامتها مهدوره...حست من جد بالمهانه من تركي.. وإنها رخيصه...تذكرت إنها باقي ماقالت له إنه حامل كانت تنتظر الوقت المناسب...بس شكل العمر يمشي والوقت المناسب ما بيجي..
رجعت لواقعها...كان الوقت عصر...واليوم ملكة تركي... تحس إنها ودها إن الله ياخذ أمانته فيها...قبل هذا اليوم...كانت تمضي أوقاتها بين البكاء والصلاة إن الله يطلعها من اللي هي فيه... جتها مع العصر بشاير وهي تصيح وعيونها حمر...فتحت لها الشغاله الباب...دخلت وشافت شذى قاعده بالدور الثاني طلعت لها...راحت لها بشاير وتحاول تبان طبيعيه...
بشاير:شذى ماعليك...
شذى وعيونها ورموا من كثر الصياح:وش اللي ما علي منه يا بشاير...
بشاير:والله يا شذى توني أمس عرفت...بغيت أجيك بس الوقت متأخر.. واليوم جيتك...حسبي الله على سلمى...
شذى بحزن:ليه كذا اخوك يسوي فيني؟؟..حرام والله حرام..
بشاير بدت دموعها تنزل مع شذى:شذى تكفين لا تصيحين والله قطعتي قلبي...
شذى تصيح:بشاير...ليه...ليه ياخذني مادام إنه مره ثانيه بيرجع لسلمى ليه.. مو هو خطبها بس ردته...
بشاير تصيح:شذى...مصير تركي يعرف قدرك والله...
شذى تصيح وترد بإنفعال:بعد إيش...بعد ما أموت بحسرتي...إنت ماتدرين عن شعوري...احس إني اموت باللحظه مية مره... هذا إذا بيرجع لي اخوك..وما أتوقع إن لي أي مكان بقلبه...
بشاير وهي تصيح:أنا اللي مقهورة...ليه كذا يسوي معك...والله إنك اطهر وأنظف قلب يمكن أشوفه...شذى والله إني أمس طول الليل قعدت أصيح من القهر...
شذى قعدت تصيح بصمت...
بشاير وهي تمسح دموعها:وين تركي؟؟؟...
شذى تأشر بغرفته:في الغرفـــه...
بشاير:طبعا وش عليه اليوم معرس...
شذى:بشاير...الله يخليك لا تذكريني...
بعدها بفترة بسيطه...طلع تركي من غرفته...وهو لابس وكاشخ... هو ما وده بس لازم يروح وهو كاشخ كشخة اميــر...
ناظرته بشاير وعيونها مليانه دموع...وحقد..
ناظرها تركي:هلا...بشاير إنتي هنا...
بشاير:ليـــه كذا يا تركي....ليه؟؟؟...حرام والله حرام...
تركي بحده:بشاير ماني ناقصك إنتي بعد...
بشاير:طبعا مالك خلق...اليوم موعد الملكه مع الدكتورة وحبيبة القلب... لازم تكون رايق من البدايه...
تركي يصرخ:بشــايــر..
بشاير:لا تصرخ علي...الله ينتقم من يا تركي...ويحرق قلبك مثل ماحرقت قلبها...
تركي ناظرها بإستحقار ونزل وهو عرف إنه مهو قد هالمواجهه...
لحقته بشاير...أما شذى فكانت كفيله كلمات بشاير إنها تنقلها لحزن سرمدي ماله نهايه...
أما بشاير لحقت أخوها لتحت...
تركي لف عليها وقال لها:نعم وش تبين؟؟؟...
بشاير وهي معقده حواجبها:ليش كذا يا تركي..ليه..وش سوت لك شذى؟؟..
تركي:مالك دخل بخصوصياتي يا بشاير...
بشاير بإصرار:إلا لي دخل...ليه كل هذا التكتيم على الملكه وفجأة تقولنا أنت وأبوي من دون مقدمات....ليه مو إحنا عايله وحده...
تركي:ليه...لهالدرجه تهمك شذى؟؟؟...
بشاير:طبعا تهمني...مو صديقتي وأختي...والله ماتستاهل...إنت وش تبي بسلمى...ولا تبي تحيي حبك الأولاني...
تركي:بشاير كفايه والله اللي فيني مكفيني....
بشاير:روح يا تركي...وش تنتظر...
تركي:بتجين يا بشاير؟؟؟...
بشاير بغضب:طبعا لأ...أنا بأقعد مع شذى...ولا مافكرت في مشاعرها...
طلع تركي..اللي عاش اخر أيامه بدوامه من الحزن عشان شذى...
أما بشاير رجعت لشذى...
شذى:راح يا بشاير؟؟؟...
أومأت بشاير راسها بالإيجاب...
بعدها صاحت بحزن يقطع القلب...راحت لها بشاير وضمتها وقعدت تصيح معها...وقالت بكل حزن
بشاير:حسبي الله عليك يا تركي...
شذى:لا تدعين عليه يا بشاير...
بشاير:يا عمري عليك يا شذى تخافين عليه وهو مافكر فيــك...
شذى حطت راسها على صدر بشاير اللي كان مليئ بالعواطف..والحنان.. والحب..
*
*
أما من الجهه الثانيه كانت فاطمه وعايشه مستانسين مره ومو مصدقين إن أفكارهم تحولت إلى واقع محسوس وملموس...أما نوف كانت زعلانه.. وصاحت من القهر...بغت بعد تروح مع بشاير لشذى...بس امها رافضت هذا الشي بتاتا..وأصرت إنها تاخذها معها..لملكة خالها الصحيحه؟؟.. أما سلمى فكانت مشاعرها متضاربه..بين فرح وحزن...حزن إنها ودها تكون الملكه كبيره...بس إنشالله بيعوضها بالزواج...وفكرت في عادل..آه يا عادل منك ومن حبك...اللي عيشني بمكان ماهو مكاني...
أما أم بندر فإنصدمت بعد ماعرفت عن الملكه قبلها بيومين وعصبت... وشلون ولدها يملك ويخطب من وراها...حست إنه مالها قيمه أو أي مكانه.. بس أبو بندر..عالج الموقف..وخفف من وطأة غضبها...اللي كان بعد بسبب شذى...اللي تشوف إنها ماتستاهل...كانت رافضه إنها تروح.. بس بطلب من تركي...ومن أبوبندر...ومن فاطمه راحت... ولمن عرفت فاطمه ردت فعل بشاير وإنها مابتروح قالت بخنق وغيض..
فاطمه:طبعا حبيبة قلبها شذى...ما أقول غير إن الله ياخذها...
*
*
كان الوقت عشاء...يعني خلاص الحفل بدا...كانت شذى وبشاير...في حالة هدوء تام...كانت شذى متمدده بالصاله على الكنب حست إنها تعبانه...أما بشاير فكانت قاعده تناظرها وتراقبها...كان الجو حزين...عكس بيت أبو عبدالكريم اللي كانت مظاهر الفرح باديه على كل زاويه من زواياه...في بيت شذى..وهم قاعدين سمعوا صوت جرس...إستغربوا من جاء بهالوقت.. عيونهم كانت متسمره على الباب...اللي راحت الشغاله تشوف مين جاء.. فجأة دخلت عليهم سارا مرت متعب ومعها بنتها إنجود...راحت وسلمت على بشاير وشذى..وقعدت معهم...
بشاير:ليه مارحتي الملكه؟؟؟..
سارا بعصبيه:ما أبي أروح...قلت بروح لشذى...يا قليبي عليها...
بشاير:بس اليوم ملكة اختك وصديقتك وبنت خالك..غريبه مارحتي...
سارا:بس والله نذله هالسلمى...ما تستحي تاخذ واحد متزوج...
شذى تتدخل:وليه هو مايستحي لمن طلبها؟؟؟...
سارا:آه من هالرجاجيل...مامنهم أمان...الوحده ما تأمن نفسها مع رجلها... بصراحه ماتوقعتها من تركي أبد...
شذى:وش أسوي يا سارا...
سارا:ما عليك منه...مصيره بيندم على اللي سواه...ولا فيه أحد يسوي سواته...
في هاللحظه يدق جوال شذى ردت طلع اخوها سعود...
سعود:هلا شذى...
شذى:هلا سعود...
هنا فز قلب بشاير من طاري سعود...
سعود:آه من هذاك النذل...والله لو إني قريب كان قطعته...
شذى:لا تتعب نفسك سعود...اللي ما يبينا ما نبيه...
سعود:ماعليك منه يا شذى...بحاول بعد أسبوع امر وأخذك...انا كنت باخذك من اول ما دريت والله انا ومحمد اللي عصب وحاس الدنيا عندنا...
شذى وعينها دمعت من موقف اخوانها:يا عمري يا محمد...
سعود بجديه:كنت باخذك...بس أبوي حلف وتوعد بس من يروح الرياض او يكلم تركي حتى...بإنه مابيصير طيب...تعرفين أبوك به السكر وما نبي نرفعه عليه...بس خلي الأمور تهدأ...وبجي اخذك...وحريقه بتركي واللي جاب تركي...
شذى وتحس عبراتها تتجمع:تكفى سعود...لا تخليني...تعال خذني من هنا.. إختك تحس بالمهانه يا سعود...لا تخلوني هنا...كل شي حولي هنا يا سعود أحسه ظلمني...ظلمني...ما عاد فيني شده على المشاكل..أبي أبعد من هنا قد ما أقدر...سعود...لا تتركوني هنا...
حس سعود بإن قلبه ينفطر على اخته ..سعود كان حساس مثل شذى.. على خفة دمه وهباله...بس أي كلمه تأثر فيه...
سعود بحزم شديد:افا عليك يا شذى...والله ما أخليك...والمهانه ما ارضى إنك تحسين فيها...يا جعلي ما أبكيك يا شذى هدي عمرك ولك مني اللي تبين...خذي سجادتك وصلي...صلي إن الله يخفف عنك...
شذى وهي تمسح دموعها:إنشالله...سلم لي على امي...
سعود:يوصل...
شذى ناظرت ببشاير:أقول سعود...
سعود:هلا...
شذى:ما ودك تدق على بشاير...
بشاير هنا إحمر وجهها..حست بالإحراج...
سعود:ليه هي وينها؟؟؟...
شذى:جات هي هنا عندي...ماراحت الملكه...عشاني..
سعود:يا بعدي والله...بادق عليها الحين...
*
*
كانت الملكه قايمه ببيت أبو عبدالكريم...
عايشه لسلمى:قمر لا إله إلا الله...
سلمى:من جد طالعه حلوة؟؟؟...
عايشه:إلا تاخذين العقل...الله يهني تركي فيك...
سلمى تبي تخفف التوتر اللي فيها:طيب..صديقاتي جو...
عايشه:إيه...جات سمر...وجات كم وحده ما اعرفهم...تقريبا ست...
سلمى:جو ناس كثير؟؟؟...
عايشه:يعني...تعرفين الملكه مختصره؟؟؟...
دخلت فاطمه...
فاطمه بفرح:سلمى حرام عليك....
سلمى:وشو اللي حرام؟؟؟...
فاطمه:حرام عليك...تبين قلب أخوي يوقف...وش هالجمال...وش هالحلا..
عايشه:أووه يا أم ريان خوفتيني...قعدت أقول وش عندها المره...
فاطمه بإبتسامه واسعه:مبروك يا سلمى...عقبال ما أشوفك بالكوشه مرتزة مع أخوي...
بعدها إبتسمت سلمى بخجــل...
سلمى كانت من جد طالعه فاتنه..كانت لابسه فستان أحمر... طويل وذيل ملوكي وراها... كان شعرها مرفوع بطريقه مهيبه مع بعض الخصل النازله على جوانب وجهها...كان الفستان عاري الصدر والأكمام... كان الميك آب حقها مهوب مبالغ فيه مره...بس كان الروج أحمر صارخ وكحل عربي كثيف على عيونها صارت من جد ذباحه...وزايد جمالها جمال..مع مناكير لونها أحمر..طلعت من جد كأنها نجمه من نجمات هوليوود الفاتنات..
*
*
عند الرجـــال...
متعب:أقول يابو فارس...وش هالملكه المفاجأة؟؟؟..
ابوفارس بإستغراب:تدري والله إني زعلت...ليه ما قالوا لي...
متعب:المشكله ماله تركي متزوج إلا ثمانيه شهور... ما أمداه يفكر بوحده ثانيه...
أبو فارس:قد قلت له...خذ سلمى من البدايه...بس اخوك عنيد...
متعب:مسيكينه يا بنت أبو محمد...
أبو فارس:إيه والله...
بالجهه الثانيه كان قاعد تركي متوسط أبوه و صديقه طلال...
طلال:لا لا ما نقدر...مشالله ثنتين بسنه وحده...
تركي:قول مشالله...
طلال يبتسم:إلا بأقول الحمدلله الذي عافانا مما إبتلاكم...
تركي:ليه وش السبب وأنا أخوك...
طلال:مهبول أنت... ما أمداك شبعت من مرتك الأولى...قمت تاخذ الثانيه..
تركي:والله حريه شخصيه...
طلال بهمس:حريه شخصيه...ولا أمر من السلطات العليا...
سكت تركي...لأنه قد حكى السالفه كلها لطلال من قبل...
تركي:طلال واللي يرحم والديك...لا تذكرني...والله احس بالغيض..
طلال يحاول يمسك ضحكته:تدري يا تركي...إني ضحكت من قلب لمن قلتي إن أبوك قالك جمع هالحريم على قلبك...
تركي يصر على أسنانه:تتطنز أنت مع هالخشه...
طلال:لا والله ما أتطنز..الله يعينك يا خوي..والله لا يحطني في هالموقف..
*
*
بشاير تبتسم:زين طرينا على بالك...
سعود:إنت أصلا غبتي عشان تطرين...
بشاير:تتكلم من جد...ولا تضحك علي...
سعود:لا والله أتكلم من جد...بس والله إن غلاك زاد يا بشاير لمن قعدتي مع شذى... وما رحتي لملكة اخوك...
بشاير:شذى ترى والله ماتهون علي...
سعود بعصبيه:يرضيك اللي سواه أخوك بأختي...
بشاير:لا ما يرضيني...
سعود بقهر:ما أقول غير حسبي الله عليه..ليه ما يتكلم من قبل...
بشاير:سعود...إحنا مالنا دخل...وأنا مالي أي يد في هالسالفه...
سعود:طبعا يا حبيبتي إنتي وأنا مالنا دخل بالسالفه أبد...بس قهرني اخوك على أختي وحرق قلبي عليها...
بشاير:ما ألومك والله يا سعود...
*
*
بعد ما جا الشيخ وملك تركي على سلمى...دخل تركي على سلمى... أول ما دخل كان يفكر بشذى...وينفس الوقت يحاول يتذكر ملامح سلمى اللي له فتره ما شافها... أول ما دخل سلم على امه وأم عبدالكريم..وحصه.. أخته فاطمه..أما نوف...فكانت تشاهد الموقف من بعيد وقلبها يعتصر بالحزن..
بعد ما سلم على الكل شاف سلمى..إنبهر من جمالها وفتنتها..شاف إمرأه مغريه بكل الأبعـاد..شاف حبه الأولاني..شاف حب الطفوله والصبا وباكورة الشباب...شافها وحس بالأرتباك من جمالها ومن حبها القديم ومن الحال اللي وصلوا لها.. كانت جميله تقريبا إلى درجة الكمال...
أما هي شافت ولد العم... والحبيب القديم.. اللي كانت تعيش ليالي الثانوي والمتوسط وهي تفكر فيه... شافت الوسامه والقامه الرجوليه الجذابه.. لمحت نبل اخلاقه وهو يسلم على اهله... شافت الإبتسامه اللي ممكن تقتلها وتحييها بالوقت نفسه...حست بمثل الجانب اللي كان نايم من قلبها وصحى ..وحست بمثل البراكين والزلازل بقلبها...تعلن عودة تركي..حبيب وقريب.. وزوج؟؟...
قرب تركي منها وسلم عليها...
تركي:مبروك يا سلمى...
سلمى بهدوء:الله يبارك فيك...
تركي:مشالله وش هالجمال...
سلمى بخجل:عيونك الحلوة...
تركي يبتسم:ما دام قلتي عن عيوني حلوة خلاص ما أحتاج شهاده من أحد..
لاحظ تركي نوف اللي كانت واقفه عند الباب ولا سلمت عليه...
تركي:ماتبين تسلمين يا نوف؟؟؟..
نوف وهي تحاول تبان طبيعيه:إلا بأسلم...
وبعد ما سلمت..
تركي:وما رح تقولين مبروك...
نوف وهي رايحه لأن مشهد خالها جنب سلمى حارق قلبها:مبروك...
طلعت وهي تحس بالقهر...معقوله ممكن عن الواحد يحب ويتزوج ثنتين بالسنه نفسها...معقوله...
*
*
عايشه تقول لفاطمه:وأخيرا ما بغينا..
فاطمه:إي والله...بس مقهورة يا عايشه...
عايشه:ليـــه؟؟...
فاطمه:تركي رفض إنه يطلق شذى لمن جا المملك...
عايشه بخساره:لااااا... لا تقولين؟؟؟..
فاطمه:إيه...أحس إن نص اللي كنت ابيه خرب...
*
*

----------


## شوق الربيع

بعد هذا الليل اللي الكل مارح ينساه..وكلن رجع لبيته..ورجعت بشاير وسارا بيوتهم...وشذى مستحيل تنسى وقفتهم معها أبد..رجع تركي وهو ما يدري وش يقولها..أو حتى شلون يناظرها...
راح لها وشافها مقفله الغرفه اللي إستقلتها لنفسها بعيد عنه...بغى يدق الباب عليها..بس تراجع أخر لحظه وش بيقولها غير إنه بيحر قلبها...حط إذنه على الباب وسمع صوت بكائها الهادئ...حس نفسه إنه حقير.. وبدون أي إنسانيه...كيف يتزوج قدامها...ويمنعها إنها تروح لأهلها...وهي مرات كثيره يعصب عليها...دخل غرفته وإنسدح وهو يفكر بسلمى اللي كانت من جد تزداد جمال سنه بعد سنه...وفكر بشذى...اللي كانت فيه من البراءه والحب والملوحه الشــيء الكثيــر...وشاف الموازنه بينهم صعبه...


***

كانت تمـــر الأيام وهي حزينه.. العلاقه بينهم مبتورة..جفاء إلا أقصى الحدود..البرود يشمل جميع جوانب حياتهم..كانت تحس بالرخص من الحبيب وإنها إنحطت بطريقه ومتضايق منها...وما أصعب شعور الوحده لمن تحس غنها ثقيله من حبيبها...أما هو يحاول يلطف العلاقه بينهم.. بس تزداد بعد و عزله...كانت حابسه نفسها بمثل شرنقه من الحزن.. خلاص اكيد هو إبتلش فيني لمن عرف إني حامل...تذكرت لمن علمت بشاير كيف فرحت لها بشاير...وأصرت إلا تنشر الخبر عشان سلمى وأنصار سلمى يحسون بالنصر...والقهر...والغيره... وعشان تحاول تصلح العلاقه بينها وبين تركي...طبعا تركي عرف من أمه بعد ما خبرتها بشاير... تفاجأ لمن شاف أمه تبارك له...
تركي:وش تقولين يمه؟؟؟..
ام بندر:افا يا تركي ما تعلم أمك مبروك والله فرحت لك لمن قالت لي بشاير
تركي:بشاير هي اللي قالت لك؟؟؟...
أم بندر واللي هي على نياتها:إيه هي اللي قالت لي..شذى علمتها..
تركي:شذى هي قالت لها إنها حامــل؟؟؟...
أم بندر:وإنشالله تبون تكتمون السالفه إلى متى...إلى ماتولد مرتك...
تركي يحاول يبان عادي:ههههههه لا وش دعوة يمه...
أم بندر:مبروك يا تركي...والله فرحت لك من كل قلبي...
تركي:الله يبارك فيك ويعزك..ياأم بندر...
بعد ما صكر تركي من أمه راح لشذى وهو فرحان من جد لمن سمع الخبر و بنفس الوقت زعلان...المفروض يسمع الخبر منها مو من غيرها..
أول ما وصل لقاها كعادتها قاعده بغرفتها...
تركي اول ما دخل:السلام عليكم...
لفت عليه وناظرته..وبعدها قامت تبي تطلع من الغرفه اللي أخذتها بعيد عن غرفتهم المشتركه...
تركي مسكها قبل ما تطلع وقالها:السلام سنه..والرد واجب...
شذى من غير نفس:وعليكم السلام...
وبغت تطلع إلا إنه بقى ماسكها...
تركي:ممكن اتكلم معك؟؟؟..
شذى بكبرياء:لأ...
تركي:لا عاد أنا أصر...شذى شلون تقولين لأهلي إنك حامل وماتقولي لي؟؟...
شذى ماتدري ليه حست بالأرتباك:وش تبيني...اقولك؟؟..
تركي:طبعا تقولين لي...
شذى:ما فيه وقت مناسب...
تركي يحط يده على كتفها:بالعكس...إنتي ماتدرين وش فرحت لمن دريت..
شذى:يفرحك؟؟؟..
تركي بإبتسامه:طبعا يفرحني...لمن يكون لي طفل من اللي احبها وأعشقها..
شذى بإبتسامه سخريه:يمكن أصدقك لو قلتي هالكلام في وقت غير هالوقت...
وطلعت من عنده وهو حيران ما يدري وش يرضيها...لاكنه متأكد من الداخل إنه طعنها ي صميم أنوثتها..ومشاعرها...وما يدري متى يقدر إنه يفتح حوار بينهم...لأنها ماتتقبل حتى النظره منه...وإبتسم بسخريه لمن شاف الغرفه وهو واقف فيها...إنه لمن يزعل أي واحد يلجأ لها...حس من الداخل وده إنه يلغيها...


***


كانت حزينه تحس بالقهر... ماكانت تدري ايش تسوي مع اللي صار... أبوها رفض يستقبلها...وأمها متعاطفه معها...بس هي مارح تسكت عن حقها أبد...مشكلتها كانت تكمن بالجنين اللي بين أحشائها...كان ودها إنها ماحملت ولا فكت الحبوب..ألحين هي تبي الطلاق بأي وسيله..بس مشكلتها إنها حامل وش ذنب الطفل اللي بيجي للعالم وسط هالمشاكل...كانت تبي تطلع من هالتجربه بأقل الخسائر..بس هو متمسك فيها أكيد عشانها حامل مهوب لسواد عيونها...وهي في زحمة تفكيرها هذي..دخل عليها تركي.. آخر شخص بالعالم..تتمنى إنها تشوفه..لأن كل ماتشوفه يجدد عذابها ولوعتها..دخل عليها وهو ممتقع الوجه...كان مبين إن وراه كلام..حست بالخوف لمنظره...حست إن معاه خبر شين..سككت وحطت يدها على قلبها تنتظره يتكلم...
أما تركي مهوب عارف كيف يوصلها الخبر..أكيد بتحزن..أكيد بتبكي.. أكيد بيزيدها شقاء على شقاها...بس لازم تدري لازم تعرف...
تركي ومهوب عارف من وين يبدى:شذى والله ما أدري وش أقولك بس جهزي حالك بنسافر الشرقيه...
شذى واللي حست بقلبها طاح ببطنها وطلع إحساسها صادق..قالت وعيونها مالينه خوف:تركي حد من أهلي صار فيه شي؟؟؟...
تركي مايبي يخوفها:لأ ما صار...بس مو إنتي تبين تروحين لهم؟؟؟..
شذى وخوفها يزداد:تركي لا تخوفيني زياده قولي من ألحين..حد فيه شي؟..
تركي:لا يابنت الناس ماحد فيه شي..بس أبوك طاح تعبان شوي...
شذى وهي تحط يدها على فمها:أبوي...وش فيه أبوي؟؟؟...
تركي وهو من جد خايف عليها:مافيه شي بس إنقلوه للمستشفى...
شذى ودموعها بدت تنزل:المستشفى؟؟..تركي أبوي فيه شيء كبير صح؟..
تركي وهو راح يجلس جنبها يبي يطمنها:لأ..بس تعب بسيط...
شذى دفنت وجهها بين يدينها وقعدت تصيح:أبوي لا..تركي ألحين بنمشي على الشرقيه...
تركي بإستغراب:ألحين..أنا حجزت رحلة بكره الظهر...
شذى والدموع تنزل:لا أنا قلت ألحين..نسافر الليله يا تركي..ماعندي إستعداد أقعد لحظه هنا بالرياض..
تركي:بس مافيه رحلات...
شذى:بالسياره نسافر مهوب لازم طياره..
تركي وهو حط يده على كتفها بحنان:شذى..مهوب زين سفر الطياره لك وللي بطنك..بالطياره كلها ساعه وإحنا هناك..إذا بنسافر بسياره بنقعد أربع ساعات..
شذى وهي تبعد عنه:تركي رجاءً لا تقعد تسوي لي فيها الحنون..قلت أبي أروح ألحين أشوف أبوي..وماني مستعده أقعد لبكره فاهم؟..
تركي بهدوء:خلاص الحين إرتاحي..وبعدها نروح..
شذى وهي قايمه:لأ ألحين بجهز شنطتي ونمشي...
تركي ناظرها..شاف عيونها مليانه دموع..شاف الخف يطل منها على أبوها..تذكر هو بشهر العسل وش صار فيه لمن عرف بيطحة أبوه.. وكيف قطع عليها سفرتهم وهي ماقالت كلمه لأنها مقدرة موقفه..وماعمرها تبرمت من هالشي..سكت..وفي النهايه قرر السفر الآن للشرقيه..لعيون شذى والله تستاهل...دق على خويه طلال وشرح له الموقف...وبين له إنها ظرف طارئ سفره..لأن بكره عند دوام وخلاه يعتذر له إنه مارح يجي بسبب هالظرف...

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجــــزء (( 12 ))


كانوا طول الطريق ساكتين..ما فيه حوار بينهم..زاد الطريق كآبه عليهم..تركي كان يكلمها بعض الأحيان وهي ماترد عليه.. كانت طول الطريق تحاول تتماسك وتدعي الله إنه يحفظ لها أبوها.. ويساعده إنه يرجع سالم مثل اول وأحسن...تركي كان حاس فيها وبحزنها...وهو ماهو عاجبه جو الحزن اللي هم فيه..
تركي:شذى وش فيك كل ما أكلمك ما تردين علي؟؟...
شذى سكتت وماردت عليه...
تركي:شذى...أنا ماجيت هالوقت إلا عشانك وبكره علي دوام... يعني على الأقل عبريني وردي علي...
شذى بعد طلعة الروح:وش بغيت؟؟؟...
تركي:شذى خلاص كفايه طول أربع ساعات وأنتي ساكته..أكلمك ولا تردين...ليه هذا كله؟؟؟...
شذى:كم باقي ونوصل؟؟؟...
تركي ناظرها يعني مافيه فايده..وقال بعدها:إنشالله 60كيلو وإحنا واصلين..
شذى:أول ما نوصل وين نروح...
تركي بهدوء:كيفك..تبين نروح لفندق وبكره تروحين تزورين اهلك وأبوك.. أو تبين تروحين الليله لأهلك وبكره لأبوك..براحتك...
شذى وهي تناظر الطريق قدامها:لأ..أول مانوصل بنروح لأبوي وبعدها لأهلي...
تركي يناظرها:وين تروحين وإحنا بآخر الليل...بكره الصباح تزورينه...
ِشذى بإصرار:لأ..الليله بزور أبوي...وبعدها بروح لأهلي...
تركي:ما يصلح لك سفر وبعدها مستشفيات(يعلي صوته)بكره تروحين لأبوك...
شذى بعناد:لأ يا تركي الليله بروح لأبوي..وإذا ما بتوديني بخلي اخواني ياخذوني لأبوي...
تركي إنقهر:يعني السالفه عناد يا أخت شذى؟؟؟...
شذى:إحسبها زي ماتبي بس أبوي بروح له الليله..لو شيصير...
تركي:أنا أبي أعرف إنتي ليش كل ما أقول شي تبين تعانديني فيه ليش؟.. ترى إذا أنا سكت لك هاليومين ..مو معناته إني راضي...
شذى وهي تبي تصيح:تركي...رجاء إفهمني..أبوي تعبان بين الحياة و الموت وإنت تقولي لا تزورينه..بالله وين العدل...
تركي بدفاع عن نفسه: لا تقولين منعتك من زيارته...أنا قلت أجليها وهذا عشانك إنتي بعد...
شذى والعبره خانقتها:تركي لمن رجعنا من فرنسا ورحت لأبوك على طول من المطار للمستشفى ما منعتك ولا ناقشتك لأن هذا من حقك تطمن على أبوك..ولمن مالقيت حجز من باريس للرياض..دورت بالحجوز إلين لقيت عن طريق الكويت وأنا ماقلت شي بعد...فتركي رجاءً رجاء خاص خلني أشوف أبوي...إنت ماتحس فيني...أبوي هذا تعرف وش معنى أبوي...
حس تركي فيها وما قال شي..حب إنه يطمنها ويهدي بالها قبض على يدها وفي قلبه ألف معنى حب و مودة لهالإنسانه...
*
*
*
أول ما وصلوا الشرقيه راحوا المستشفى اللي مترقد فيه أبو شذى..دخلوا لقوه بالعنايه الفائقه...خافت شذى...بالبدايه منعوهم من الدخول بس بعد ما كلم تركي الدكتور المناوب إنهم جايين من الرياض..وشرح له إنهم لازم ضروري يشوفونه الليله..ولأن المستشفى خاص دخلوا على أبو محمد...
أول ما دخلوا كان قلب شذى يدق بقوة..خاصه بعد ما عرفت إنه بالعنايه الفائقه..كانت تحس بوجع بقلبها...على أبوها...شافته ممدد على الفراش الأبيض والأجهزه حوله بكل مكان..يالله إيش كثر كان المشهد يعور بالقلب...وكان نايم بس مبين فيه الألم...ماتحملت شذى الموقف.. وقعدت تصيح بصوت مكتوم وهي حاطه يدها على فمها..وتمسكت بتركي بيدها الثانيه..وحطت راسها على صدره...أما تركي حس هالمشهد إنه شافه من قلب مع أبوه...سبحان الله...مسك شذى وحاول يهديها...
شذى وهي تحاول تتماسك:تركي..وين تعب بسيط شوف حالته شلون صايره...
تركي يتكلم بهدوء:شذى حبيبتي وش فيك..هو بخير لا تبالغين...
شذى تناظر أبوها: يا تركي لا أبالغ ولا شي..حرام عليك شوف كيف المرض هد حيله..
تركي:إنشالله بيصير بخير...أبوي كانت طيحته أشد من ذي..والحمدلله قام منها...
شذى وهي دموعها تنزل:الله يسمع منك يا تركي ويقوم...
مع أصواتهم قام أبو محمد وفتح عيونه بتعب..شاف شذى..فرح من جد لمن شافها...حس إنه نهايته قريبه..يبي يشوفها يبي يقولها عن مشاعره لها...
أبو محمد بأنين: شــذى....
شذى بلهفه وهي تنفك من تركي وتروح لأبوها:لبيه...
أبو محمد يحاول يبتسم:وينك يا شذى...
شذى وهي تمسك يد أبوها وتحبها:هذا انا هنا حولك يباه..
أبو محمد:شخبارك أنتي؟؟؟...يقولون إنك متضايقه وزعلانه...
يالله معقوله أبوي يهتم فيني إذا أنا متضايقه أو زعلانه...الله يرحم حالك يا يباه...
شذى تحاول تمسك دموعها من النزول:لأ يباه لاني متضايقه ولا زعلانه... إنت الأهم..وش أخبارك ألحين وش تحس فيه؟؟؟...
أبو محمد يناظر السقف:احس إن نهايتي قربت يا بنت فيصل...
شذى دموعها تنزل:لا لا تقول كذا يا يباه...من لنا غيرك لو تروح... الله يطول عمرك..ويخليك ذخر لنا...بس تكفي يباه لا تقول هذا الكلام حرام عليك والله إني أحسه سكاكين بقلبي...
أبو محمد:بسم الله عليك يا شذى..اهم شي إنك مانتي شايله علي شي؟؟؟...
شذى تصيح:أشيل على الدنيا كلها ولا أشيل عليك...يباه..
أبو محمد:سمي....
شذى:أبيك توعدني إنك تحاول تقوم من اللي فيك..وترجع لنا مثل أول...
أبو محمد سكت وما قال شي...بس تم يناظر في بنته وحيدته...
شذى تكمل ودموعها تنزل وتقول بعبره:أبيك تقوم يا يباه..وتشوف ولدي اللي بجيبه...يباه أبيك تكون يمي لمن أصير أم أبي ولدي يتعلم من جده منك يباه...
أبو محمد يبتسم بوهن:الله يسمع منك يا شذى...
أما تركي كان يناظر موقف شذى مع أبوها حس بالحزن يعصر قلبه..حس إن المشهد مؤثر لحد البكاء...
تركي بهدوء:الحمدلله على السلامه يابو محمد...
أبو محمد:حياك يا تركي...
راح تركي سلم على أبو محمد..وقعد يساله عن أخباره مع تعبه الشديد.. أما شذى فقعدت تصيح بحزن بألم...كانت تشوف أبوها في قمة ضعفه في قمة وهنه...كانت تشوف الأب القوي اللي ما يقهر طايح بكل تعب ووهن على الفراش...
أبو محمد إنتبه لبنته...وقالها:شذى خلاص لا تصيحين..
تركي:شذى خلاص..أبوك ترى ما بيأثر عليه كثر دموعك...
شذى تحاول تمسح دموعها...
وبعد فترة بسيطه جاتهم النيرس مع الطبيب وطلعوم من عند أبو محمد... لأنهم أثروا على صحته بوجودهم...
أول ماكبوا السيارة...قعدت شذى تصيح على أبوها تذكرت شكله وهو يدعوها ويوصيها على عمرها واللي في بطنها...صدق عاطفة الأبوة تطلع في أصعب اللحظات تذكرت لمن ضمها قبل ما تطلع...يالله كانت أول مره في حياتها أبوها ياخذها بحضنه...بس شكلها بتكون تجربه يتيمه...
تركي يهديها:خلاص شذى كفايه...شوفي شلون طلعوك من عنده لأنك أثرت عليه...
شذى:ما قدرت امسك نفسي ما قدرت أطلع اللي بقلبي....تركي مانت حاس فيني ولا بموقفي..


***


في نفس الليله...
أبو بندر عرف السالفه من أم بندر..قالها تركي قبل لا يسافر...
ابو بندر متفاجأ:وش تقولين يا أم بندر؟؟؟...
أم بندر:أبو محمد...طاح تعبان...
أبو بندر:من متى...وليه ماقالي تركي...
أم بندر:هو سافر مع مرته الليله...عشان تشوف أبوها...
أبو بندر:طيب ليه ما خبرني قبل لا يروح...
أم بندر:كان مستعجل...ووصاني أقولك...
أبو بندر:والله ما يستاهل أبو محمد...
أم بندر:قول أستغفر الله يا بو بندر...هذا قضاء الله وقدره...
أبو بندر بتراجع: أستغفر الله...اللهم لا تواخذنا باللي قلنا...

***

وقفوا قدام البيت كانت الساعه وحده بالليل...
تركي:وش رايك نروح الفندق..وبكره نجي لأهلك اكيد ناموا...
شذى وهي تناظره:لأ بنزل لأهلي...
تركي:بس هم أكيد نايمين لا تنسين بكره دوامات...
شذى وهي نازله:انا بنزل...إذا بتجي معي حياك....
تركي وهو نازل:بوصلك..وبأسلم عليهم...وبعدها بروح للفندق...
ما ردت شذى عليه...وراحت تدق الجرس...كانتمتوترة لدرجة إنها نست تدق عليهم من جوالها...بس من زمان عن بيتهم من يوم عرسها...لمن طلعت من بيتهم بالعصر...وهي مستغرقه بأفكارها إلا ينفتح الباب...
سعود وهو يناظر تركي وشذى وهو مستغرب:هـــلا...
شذى وهي تدخل مع تركي:هلا والله سعود شخبارك؟؟؟...
سعود:الحمدلله...سلامة الأسفار..
شذى:الشر ما يجيك...
وبعدها سلم تركي على سعود كان سلامهم بارد خصوصا بعد ملكة تركي على سلمى...
عكس شذى اللي سلمت على سعود داخل بالحوش بحرارة...دخلوا كان البيت هاديء جدا...حست شذى بمثل الحنين هذيك اللحظه لهالبيت...
شذى بهدوء:وين الباقي يا سعود؟؟؟...
سعود:محمد نايم...وأمي نايمه بعد...
شذى:لا يكون سويت إزعاج...
سعود بهدوء:لا ما أزعجيتيني...
تركي حس وجوده مهمل...حقد من قلبه عليهم...
تركي:أجل يله أنا أستئذن...
سعود ببرود:على وين...
تركي:بروح..بس حبيت أوصل شذى...شذى توصين على شي...
شذى تناظره ببرود بعد:ســلامتك...
تركي وهو طالع:مع السلامه...
طلع من عندهم وهو حاقد عليهم...عاذرهم بداخل نفسه..بس بنفس الوقت تركي مومتعود حد يعامله كذا...خصوصا سعود...و شذى؟؟؟...
بعد ما طلع من عندهم تركي...راح سعود وشذى قعدوا بالمجلس عشان مايسوون إزعاج...
سعود:مريتي على أبوي؟؟؟...
شذى:إيه مريت عليه...
سعود:كيف دخلوك؟؟؟...
شذى: قعدنا فوق راسهم إلين دخلونا....
سعود:طيب كيف شفتيه؟؟؟...
شذى بحزن وهي تطالع الجهه الثانيه:تعبان يا سعود..تعبان بمعنى الكلمه..
سعود يخفف عنها:أنا جيته اليوم العصر..وهو بخير كان والحمدلله..
شذى:أتمني هذا يا سعود اتمنى هذا الشي...
سعود:طيب ما ودك تريحين بعد السفر...
شذى:إلا بس ودي أشوف أمي...
سعود:أمي نايمه...
شذى وهي قايمه:خلاص يالله تصبح على خير...بروح أنام من جد تعبانه...
سعود:تصبحين على خير...
راح سعود بعدها غرفته اللي بالدور الأول...
اما شذى دخلت الصاله...قعدت تناظر حولها كل شي..حست بالحزن والحنين لهذا البيت يزيد لحظه عن لحظه...مع بساطته حست فيه بالراحه النفسيه...عكس قصر تركي..والمشاكل اللي شافتها فيه...
طلعت بهدوء..هي تبتسم بحزن..تبتسم للذكريات...تشوف نفسها بكل زاويه بهالبيت...طلعت وراحت للدور ثاني...راحت لغرفتها تبي تنام..بس لقتها مقفله...ناظرت لأخر الممر شافت جناح مريم ومحمد أخوها..إبتسمت غصب عنها..تذكرت مريم...حست حتى هي لها مثل الحنين بقلبها... صدق على مشاكلهم بس حست ببساطة مشاكلها مع مريم...مقارنه مع فاطمه وعايشه وسلمى؟؟؟؟...
بعدها قعدت واقفه...ما تدري وين تروح...بغت تروح لغرفة امها بس خافت تصحيها من نومها...بس ما منعها فضولها إنها تروح لغرفة امها...وقفت عندها وسعت صوت إذاعة القرآن...حست بمثل الحركه داخل عرفت منها إن أمها صاحيه...دقت الباب...وبعدها سمعت جواب أمها صوت أمها الحنون...
ام محمد:مين...
شذى ما قدرت إلا إنها تفتح الباب...
أول ما دخلت شافت امها قاعده وهي لابسه جلال الصلاه... وجالسه تسمع إذاعة القراى بكل خشوع وطمأنينه...
ام محمد بفرح ممزوج مع إستغراب:شـــذى...
شذى وهي رايحه لأمها:إيه شذى يمه...شخبارك يالغاليه...
راحت شذى وسلمت على امها...وباستها على راسها ويدها...
وبعد ماسلموا على بعض وقعدوا سوالف...
أم محمد:متى وصلتي يا شذى...
شذى:توني واصله من قبل نص ساعه تقريبا...
أم محمد:ليه ما جيتيني من البدايه...
شذى:سعود قالي إنك نايمه...
أم محمد:والله تو مانورت الدار بك يا الغاليــه...
شذى:إلا شخبارك يمه بعد تعب أبوي؟؟؟...
أم محمد بحنين:ادعوا الله سبحانه بآخر هالليل إنه يقومه سالم مثل اول وأحسن...
شذى:إنشالله يمه...عاد توني جيت من عنده...
أم محمد:هاه أخباره يا شذى؟؟؟....
شذى بحزن مرسوم في عيونها:بخير...إنشالله بخير...
أم محمد:خلاص يا شذى روحي إرتاحي وبكره لاحقين على القعده مع بعض...
شذى:يمه أبي أقعد معك شوي...
أم محمد بحنان:لا روحي تكفين نامي...ما تشوفين وجهك شلون صاير من التعب...
شذى:خلاص طيب...بس وين مفتاح غرفتي قبل شوي رحت لها ولقيتها مقفله...
أم محمد تبتسم:عندي مفتاح غرفتك...
وقامت تجيبه من الدولاب...
أم محمد وهي تعطيه شذى:أقفلها من ريم ورنا لا يلعبون فيها...
شذى تبتسم:إلا شخبارهم يا قلبي عليهم نسيتهم...
ام محمد:هم بخير...
بعدها سلمت شذى على امها وراحت غرفتها وهي تطالع بميدالة مفتاحها نفسها باقي على الدبدوب لصغير المعلق عليها فتحت الغرفه...وشافت كل شي على حطة يدها..بإستشناء إنها مرتبه...قعدت تطالع غرفتها...حست بمثل البكاء...من جد تبي هذيك الأيام ترجع..تبي ترجع تعيش بهالغرفه... ما عاد تبي الرياض...بعدها تذكرت إنها نست شنطتها مع تركي مانزلتها معها...راحت لدولابها و فتحته شافت ملابسها القديمه...حست بمثل الغصه...أخذت لها بيجاما وراحت لبستها..وبعدها نامت...وهي تفكر بين حاضرها وماضيها....ومستقبلها مع اللي في بطنها...


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

بالصبـــاح...
كانت شذى و أم محمد ومريم وبناتها يفطرون مع بعض كانت الساعه تقريبا ثمان...
مريم بإبتسامه:وش هالمفاجأه الحلوة والله..
شذى تبتسم: الله يسلمك...بس مشالله يا مريم البنات كبروا...
مريم:شفتي كيف...
أم محمد:بس الشاهد الله مملوحات وحلوات...
شذى:طبعا على عمتهم شذى...
مريم تمزح:شوفي هم حلوات صح..بس على أمهم...
شذى تضحك:هههههههه يشبهونك إيه معليه... بس يمه وين أخواني؟؟...
أم محمد:يفطرون بالمقلط هناك...
شذى:بروح لهم...
مريم:لا تكون ملتي مني؟؟؟...
شذى وهي توقف:لا والله بالعكس...بس محمد اخوي بروح أقعد معه شوي تعرفين أخوي الكبير...
مريم:وأنتي صادقه...
وبعد ماراحت شذى....
مريم تلتفت لأم محمد:أقول خالتي...وشفيها شذى كذا مره مسمره وصايره ذبلانه...
أم محمد:تعرفين حامل..وأبوها الله يقومه بالسلامه..وزواج رجلها عليها...
مريم بقهر:حسبي الله عليه..وشوله ياخذ على شذى...والله شذى تهبل...
إستغربت أم محمد من كلام مريم عن شذى..بس يمكن المحبه بينهم بانت..
*
*
أول ماراحت شذى للمقلط وهي داخله شافت اخوها محمد قاعد وهي مثل المفجوع...أما سعود كانت ملامح وجهه اللي تحمل مصيبه كفيله بأنها ترسم مأساه قادمه...
شذى وهي حاسه إن قلبها طاح ببطنها:محمد..سعود...وش فيكم؟؟؟...
محمد وسعود:..........
شذى وخوفها زاد:أبوي فيه شي؟؟؟...
وما زال الصمت هو الجواب..
شذى وهي ترفع صوتها: ماتردون فيه شي..والله خوفتوني...
سعود وهو رايح لها:تعالي أقعدي...
شذى وهي معقده حواجبها:مانيب بقاعده...سعود تكلم الله يخليك...
سعود يناظر محمد...
شذى تنقل نظرها بينهم :محمد تكلم(وهي تتنفس بقوه) ترى والله كفايه كذا...
محمد بحزن: أبوي يا شذى...
شذى وهي خايفه من اللي في بالها:وش فيه أبوي؟؟؟...
محمد:.........
شذى وهي ميته خوف:محمد الله يخليك تكلم والله احس قلبي بيوقف...
محمد:أبوي...(وبغصه) عطاك عمره...
شهقت شذى وبعدها حطت يدها على فمها...
شذى:أبوي......ابوي مات...
بعدها لمها اخوها سعود وهي مو مستوعبه لدقايق...بعدها نزلت دموعها اللي ألفتها كثير بالأيام الأخيره...
سعود وهي يمسح دموعه اللي ماقدر يوقفها:شذى...إذكري الله...
شذى وهي تصيح:ابوي مات...مانيب مصدقه..
محمد بحزن:الله يرحمه خلاص...سعود شذى...كفايه الحين امي لو تسمعكم...
وما كمل كلامه إلا يشوف امه ومريم واقفين على الباب والمأساه بدت ترسم خطوطها على وجههم...مريم اللي نست سعود وحجابها...وبعدها راحت تصيح بالصاله...
اما محمد توجه لأمه وحاول يهدي روعها ويسكن من كبر الفاجعه لها...
*
*
بعدها بساعه تقريبا الكل تجمع وجا خالد ومرته مها... وسلمت مها على شذى وبدوا الناس يتجمعون على الظهر...الجيران الأصدقاء الأقارب... سبحان الله المصيبه بسرعه تنتشر أسرع من إنتشار رذاذ العطر بالجو.. و موتة ابو محمد كانت صعبه جدا على اللي يعرفونه...
أما تركي عرف بموتته لمن مر على بيت أبو محمد يسلم عليهم وشاف فيه سيارات كثير عند الباب... خاف لأن السالفه شكلها مهوب طبيعيه...
بعد ماعرف كان أثرها عجيب..خبره خالد..راح وسلم على شذى اللي كانت شبه منهاره...
*
*
بعد صلاة العصر صلوا عليه ودفنوه...اللي نزله المقبره كان محمد وخالد.. اما سعود إنهار عليهم بالمقبره...هدوه...وبعد ماقبروه رشوا على قبره الماء وأعلن أول يوم للعزاء...وإنفتح المأتم ونصبت الخيام لإستقبال المعزين...


***

اما سلمى كانت باقي هي وعايشه ما يدورن بخبر وفاة أبو محمد...
سلمى:آه يا القهر...رفض تركي إنه يطلق شذى...
عايشه:اهم شي إنك تشغلينه عنها...
سلمى:وشلون اشغله...وهو ألحين رايح معها للشرقيه يمشيها...
عايشه:ابوها تعبان...ولا هو وين يمشيها...
سلمى:أكيد خايف على مشاعرها...
عايشه بخبث:اقول سلمى...فاطمه تقول إنه ميت عليك...بس يبيله دفه خفيفه منك...ويترك شذى...
سلمى:اشك في كلامك...لأنها يا جعلها الماحي هو ملك من هنا وهي حملت من هنا...تبي تلفت إنتباهه بكل السبل...
إنقهرت عايشه لمن تذكرت خبر حمل شذى:سلمى...إشغليه عنها والله لتقدرين...
سلمى:كيف قولي لي؟؟؟...
عايشه بخبث:مثل ما شغلت عادل الزفت...ومثل ما شغلت بال تركي أول...
إبتسمت سلمى وهي تفكر...كيف إنها قدرت تطيحهم بحبائلها...


***

كان العزا قايم...البيت مليان حريم ورجال...الكل جا من سمع الخبر..أعمام شذى اللي بالرياض والجبيل...محد قعد..كان الكل مجتمع...بس على حزن كانت شذى حزينه إلى درجه لا تطاق...ما ينوصف هالشعور...فقد الاب فقد الامان والحصن..يمكن شذى ماحست بحبه إلا بآخر لحظات حياته.. بس يكفي إنها حست فيه.. يكفي حست إن أبوها يحبها...ما يبي يسمع إنها متضايقه...كانت بمثل اللي محرومه وتذوقت قطره من العسل وبتنحرم منها للإبد للإبد...حست بعتمة الدنيا وإن الحياه ماتسوى شي ابد.. كان فقد الأب صعب جدا... ربان السفينه...والملاذ الأمين... الأب أبو محمد كان معناه كبير عند اللي حواليه..حتى محمد فقد الذراع اللي يتسند عليها... محمد فقد الأب والصديق والمعلم...الحياه ماعاد تسوى شي عنده..وخالد اللي حس إنه هو وأخوانه بيضيعون ممن بعد أبوهم...أما سعود فكانت دموعه الشاهد عليه في المقبره والعزا...بكى مثل طفل في العاشره من عمره وليس مثل شاب دخل عمره الخمسه والعشرين... حس باليتم على كبره.. حس بالعجز تمنى إنه كان مع أبوه آخر اللحظات...يبوسه على راسه ووجهه ويدينه ورجوله.. يقوله عن مشاعره..ويلتمس منه العذر إذا كان قد زعله بشي.. ويعيش معه آخر اللحظات... ويموت معاه... كان يحس بثقل الجبال على قلبه من الحزن...كان بعد إنصراف الناس بعد العزا...ما ينام كان يصلي ويدعوا ربه طول الليل إنه يغفر له...
((ياربي أغفر لأبوي...وإحسن خاتمته...ووسع عليه قبره...ياربي إنه اضعف خلقك.. سامحه..وغسله من ذنوبه الثلج والبرد... ياربي إغفرله ما أسر من ذنبه وما أعلن..))
أما محمد..وش أقول عنها... أصبحت أرمله؟؟...يالله ما أقساها من كلمه في معناها...بعد عشرة زواج إستمرت خمسه وثلاثين سنه... كان الفراق صعب جدا جدا عليها...رفيق العمر...وشريك الحياه...معاه تقاسمت أحلى أيام حياتها..على شدته...بس كانت تحبه..كان أليفها وونيسها.. معاه فرحت باول عيالها محمد وخالد..وسعود..وبعده شذى...كان لها الدرع من قسوة الحياه...كان كل شي لها...يكفي إنه أبو عيالها... كان الشمس اللي تدفيهم على إنها تحرق بعض الاحيان بس ما ننكر فضلها...لن الشمس إذا انكسفت الخلق كلهم صاروا في حالة هلع... بس الظاهر شمس أم محمد غربت وما عاد في امل لشروقها...كانت قدام الناس تتجلد وتصبر أما في ظلمة الليل وسكونه كانت تفرش سجادتها وتصلي وتدعي..مثل ما سعود اخذ هالحركه منها..كانت تدعي والدموع تبلل وجهها...
((ياربي غفر له..وإرحمه..يا حي يا قيوم...سامحه على كل ذنب سواه بحياته...ياربي إن كان اخطى علي فأنا مسامحته.. ياربي ساعدني على فراقه...ياربي صبرني...ياربي هذا كان زوجي وأبو عيالي..ياربي عشرة خمسه وثلاثين سنه ماتهون...يالله إنك تحمعني فيه في جنتك... وتحمينا من النار...يارب إعتق وحرم على وجهه النار... يارب إنه مات وهو راضي عني.. ياربي انا أسوي نفسي صابره..وانا قلبي يتقطع حزن من الداخل.. ياربي مالي سواك يصبرني...يارب عن كان هذا إبتلاء صبرني...وإن كان عقاب فإغفر لي...يا رب ارحم فيصل أبو محمد وإغفر له واغفر لموتى المسلمين كلهم....))...
كانت هذي عادت أم محمد وتقعد إلى صلاة الفجر تصلي الفجر وتنام بعدها ساعتين وتب>ا يومها..وهكذا دواليك...
تركي كان من الطبع إنه ما يخليهم في هالحاله أبد...كان واقف معهم طول أيام العزا...كان واقف مع محمد وخالد وسعود في إستقبال المعزين... كان هو المتكفل طول العزاء بالغداء و العشاء... كان وهو واقف مع الرجال بالمجلس... قلبه مع شذى... كان كل ثلاث ساعات تقريبا يروح يسأل عنها ويشوفها ويشوف حالها...
تركي وهو حاط يده على كتفها: شذى كيفك ألحين؟؟؟...
شذى وهي تناظر فيه كان لابس الشماغ من دون عقال وبان الحزن عليه..
شذى:تسالني؟؟؟...تركي تدري وش معنى إنك تفقد أبوك..
تركي يقاطعها:والله حاس يا حبيبتي... بس هذا قضاء الله وقدره...
شذى وهي تطالع السقف عشان تمنع دمعه من النزول: والنعم بالله...
تركي:ولن يصيبنا إلا ماكتبه الله لنا...وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم...
شذى:ممكن أسالك سؤال يا تركي...
إستغرب تركي:إسألي يا قلبي...
شذى بحزن:إنت ليه ما خلتيني أشوف أبوي قبل لا تدفنونه...
سكت تركي..وبعدها تنهد وناظرها بكل عطف وحنيه: شذى يعني على بالك إني قصدي مو شريف لمن منعتك...لا والله بالعكس... بس هذا والله بيأثر فيك واجد ومارح تتحملين...إنت ما شفتي نفسك لمن زرتيه آخر مره الله يرحمه...
شذى وهي تصيح بحزن:ولو....هذا مو من حقك...تركي...هذا أبوي.. يعني ماعاد رح أشوفه طول حياتي...ومو من حقك هالقرار التعسفي.. اتوقع من أقل حقوقي إنك سألتيني...
تركي ما حب إنه يجادلها لأن النفسيه عندها سيئه جدا....
تركي بهدوء:حبيت اقولك عن هذا مو قراري بحالي حتى خالد أخوك شايف مثل ما شفت...
شذى سكتت وقعد تصيح وهي تقول:أبوي راح يا تركي راح... ياليت الله خذاني ولا خذاه...ياليتني أنا اللي مت ولا هو اللي مات...
أخذها تركي ولمها بحزن ياربي هدي بالها...
تركي بهدوء: شذى...أبوك ألحين يطلب الرحمه...يطلب المغفره... و الحمد لله أبوك الكل يشهد له بالأخلاق والدين...يعني الحمدلله هذا شي يطيب النفس...
أستمعت شذىلكلمات تركي وهي تصيح مو إعتراض للقدر بقدر ماهو حزن وتبيه يطلع من قلبها...
أما تركي خلاها تطلع اللي بنفسها لعل وعسى تهدأ...

----------


## شوق الربيع

كلمت بشاير شذى وهي ميته صياح...بس تحاول تتماسك...مسكينه هالشذى من وين ماتجي المشاكل عليها...
بشاير:عظم الله أجرك يا شذى...
شذى تتحاول تتماسك:واجرك يا بشاير...
بشاير:البقاء لله...
شذى:وانتي صادقه البقاء لله...
بشاير:تصبري يا شذى...إنما الصبر عند المصيبه الأولى...
شذى:مالي دوى يا بشاير غير الصبر...
بشاير:إحتسبي الاجر يا شذى..
شذى:إنالله وإنا إليه راجعون...الله يرحمه..
بشاير:الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته...هو ألحين عند الكريم الحافظ... والأرواح بالدنيا مجرد أمانات...مصيرها ترجع لأصحابها...
شذى:وأنتي صادقه...بس أنا فقدت أعز إنسان لي يمشي على هالأرض...
بشاير كانت تبي تصيح بس تتماسك:اللقاء إنشالله بجنة الخلد يا شذى...
شذى:آمين...إنتي شخبارك؟؟...
بشاير:الحمدلله..اهم شي إنتي والبيبي؟؟؟...
شذى وهي تتنهد:إحنا بخير...بس أبوي فقدته خلاص ما عاد راح أشوفه أبد مهما أعيش..مهما أروح...مهما أسوي...
هنا بشاير ماقدرت كمل وقعدت تصيح وقطت الجوال على ام بندر اللي كانت جالس جنبها...اخذت ام أبندر الجوال...
أم بندر:أحسن الله عزاك يا بنتي...
شذى:هلا خالتي...أحسن الله عزاك و مشكورين على الإصال...
أم بندر:ما يكفي الإتصال يا بنتي....بجي انا وابو بندر الشرقيه...اليوم رحلتنا...
شذى:والله ماله داعي الكلفه...إتصالكم يكفي...
أم بندر:لا يا شذى يا بنتي...ابو محمد غالي وعزيز علينا كلنا الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته...
شذى:الله يرحمه...

***

أول ما دخلوا أبو بندر و أم بندر لبيت أبو محمد كان البيت مليان معزيين مع إنه اليوم الخامس...
دخل أبو بندر مجلس الرجال وشاف ولده تركي واقف مع عيال أبو محمد راح سلم عليهم وعزاهم..وسلم على تركي وراح جلس بعدها بفترة بسيطه جاه ولده تركي وقعد جنبه...
تركي بهمس:هلا يبه..ليه ماقلت لي إنك بتجي عشان أجيبك من المطار..
أبوبندر:وأنت ليه ماقلت لي عن تعب أبومحمد الله يرحمه قبل لا تسافر..
سكت تركي...وبعدها إنشغلوا الثنين بالمعزين...
*
*
كانت شذى قاعده وجنبها أم بندر ومن الجهه الثانيه قاعده ريم صديقة شذى اللي من عرفت بالسالفه وهي متخلي شذى يوم واقفه معها طول العزا...
شذى:والله ماله داعي يا خالتي تعبتي نفسك بالجيه...
أم بندر:خلاص يا شذى وش هالكلام...كلنا عايله وحده بالحزن والفرح...
شذى بسخريه:هو باقي فيه فرح؟؟؟...
أم بندر بعتب لطيف:وش هالكلام يا شذى...نهاية الدنيا ما توقف هنا... باقي العمر قدامك...
شذى تحاول تغير الموضوع اللي يثير شجونها:وش اخبار بشاير...
أم بندر:بخير بغت تجي...بس مالقينا لها حجز...
شذى:لا بالعكس مكالمتها لي تكفيني...
أم بندر:هي بغت تكلمك والله من البدايه..بس تعرفينها تخاف تزيد المواجع..
شذى بإبتسامه والدموع بعيونها:بشاير...يا حلاة بشاير والله بالفرح والحزن...
*
*
بعدها بساعتين...قام أبو بندر لأن رحلته للرياض بعد ساعه قام وإستئذن من الرجال الموجودين وطلع ونادى محمد...
محمد:هلا عمي...
أبوبندر:حبيت اوصيك وأنا أبوك على اهلك...
محمد:لا توصي حريص ياعمي...
أبوبندر:انت ألحين بمكانة أبوك...إنت كبيرهم ألحين...
محمد:.....
أبوبندر:هالله هالله فيهم..أمك بحاجتك..وأخوانك..صير القوي فيهم والحنون عليهم...
محمد:الله يقدرني يا عمي..ولاهنت على هالجيه كلفت على عمرك....
أبوبندر:أبوك عزيز وغالي..وإحنا عايله وحده وبينا نسب...
محمد:وأنت صـــادق..
أبوبندر:أجل يالله أنا أستئذن في آمان الله...
محمد:مع السلامه..والله يحفظك...
*
*
عند الحريم...
كانت عبير اخت أم بندر توها جايه قبل ساعه....
عبير:وين رايحه؟؟؟...
أم بندر:وين بعد..راجعين الرياض...
عبير:باتوا الليله هنا...وبعدها بكره إرجعوا مع السلامه...
أم بندر:لا يا وخيتي...أبوبنجر عنده أشغاله بالرياض مايقدر يخليها...
عبير:طيب ليش ما قلتي إنك بتجين..ولا عاجبتك إنه إحنا تقابلنا صدفه هنا..
أم بندر:حنا بواجب عزا يا عبير...وجينا إحنا بسرعه حتى ولدي متعب مادرى بجيتنا...
سكتت عبير وقالت:يالله أجل مع السلامه...
أم بندر:مع السلامه...
بعدها راحت ام بندر تسلم على أم محمد اللي كانت صابره وراضيه بقضاء الله وقدره...
أم بندر:مع السلامه يا أم محمد...
أم محمد:مع السلامه...وماقصرتوا والله على هالجيه...
أم بندر:إحنا مع بعض بالحزن والفرح...
أم محمد:وأنتي صادقه حنا عايله وحده..
أم بندر:وإنشالله هذي آخر غمامه سوداء تطل عليكم...
أم محمد:إنشالله...وسامحينا إن ظهر منا قصور..مثل ماتشوفين زحمة الناس...
ام بندر تشد يدها على يد أم محمد: عز الله إنكم قايمين بواجكم كامل.. وأبو محمد مات وخلف وراه عايله...الكل يتمنى يناسبهم يا بعدي...
أم محمد بإبتسامة حزن:أنا أشهد يا أم بندر إنك أخلاق..
بعدها ودعتها وهي طالعه لحقتها شذى تودعها بإشاره من أمها...
شذى:مع السلامه يا خالتي...
ام بندر:مع السلامه...
شذى:بلغي سلامي للكل...
أم بندر:يوصل...هالله هالله في نفسك وبولدك...
أومأت شذى راسها بالإيجاب...وبعدها طلعت...
*
*
بعدها بالسياره رجعهم تركي للمطار...
أم بندر:الله يصبرهم إنشالله...
أبو بندر:مشالله عليهم صابرين...
أم بندر:إي والله..خاصه أم محمد قلت بخاطري وانا داخله كيف حالها.. طلعت صابره و محتسبه..
أبو بندر:حتى خالد ومحمد مشالله متماسكين..سعود صابر بس بين الحزن عليه مره...صاير ذبلان و مسمر...
أم بندر:ما ينلام يا عبدالله أبوه مات...
تركي:الله يعينهم على ما إبتلاهم...إلا شخبار شذي يمه؟؟؟...
أم بندر:طيبه بس حزينه...ليه إنت ما شفتها اليوم؟؟؟..
تركي:لأ...لي يومين ما شفتها...
أبوبندر بإعتراض:ليه يا تركي...هي ألحين بحاجتك جنبها...
تركي:والله يا يباه إني واقف معهم من بداية العزا وللحين...
أبوبندر:صادق ما قصرت يا ولدي...بس هي اولى من الكل إنك توقف معها...
تركي:وأنت صادق..
أم بندر:لا تخليها يا ولدي...كفايه اللي هي فيه.. ابوها ميت... وتوك مشالله (بسخريه) معرس عليها...
سكت تركي وإكتفي بإنه يناظر بأبوه..وأبوه ناظر فيه...
شذى باليومين ماصارت تشوف تركي..رافضه مقابلته...


***

اليوم اللي بعده دقت بشاير على سعود تعزيه لأنها بس أرسلته مسج تعزيه فيه...حست عن الوقت مناسب....
سعود:هلا والله براعية هالصوت...
قالها سعود وهو يسمع بشاير...بس في طيات صوته الحزن...
بشاير:عظم الله أجرك يا سعود...
سعود:وأجرك يا الغاليه...
بشاير:سامحني على القصور وإني مادقيت عليك من البدايه بس...
قاطعها سعود:بشاير حبيبتي إنتي ماتقصرين...وادري لو بيدك شي سوتيه..
بشاير:سعود..
سعود:سمي...
بشاير:سعود..إذا من جد تحبني...حاول إنك ترجع من جديد..الأعمار بيد الله...
سعود:والنعم بالله...مع إني بفقد أبوي فقدت أشياء واجد..بس الحياه ماتوقف هنا...
بشاير:هذا إنت قلتها...لا الحزن ولا الدموع ترجع الميت...
سعود:صدقتي...
حان وقت العودة للرياض...
تركي:وش تقولين يا شذى؟؟؟...
شذى وهي معقده حواجبها:أتوقع إنك سمعتني...أقولك إني خلاص ماعاد لي رجعه للرياض...
تركي:لنا ألحين أسبوع...يعني تبين تقعدين هنا فترة أطول؟؟؟...
شذى وهي متكتفه:لأ طبعا لأني بأستقر هنا على طول..
تركي بهدوء:ماراح ترجعين معي للرياض؟؟؟...
شذى تتكلم بتلقائيه:مستحيل أرجع معك يا تركي... مستحيل أرجع لهذيك الحياه ... إعذرني أقولك خلاص طابت نفسي من الحياه معك..انا ما صدقت أرجع لأهلي..اهلي ألحين هم بحاجه لي وأنا بحاجه لهم... تركي خلاص انا هنا حياتي بكملها...
تركي بإستغراب:وش هالكلام يا شذى؟؟؟...مالي قيمه عندك.. مافيه حب بينا..بهالسهوله تنسين الأيام الحلوة اللي بينا...
شذى:عشره شهور عشتها معك...ما أنكر عن فيه أيام حلوة... انا من جد حبيتك يا تركي... بس إنت السبب..إنت رجعت لسلمى..وخليتني بحالي.. أنا قد قلت إنك بترجع لها بس إنت هاوشتني لمن قلت هالكلام.. خلاص يا تركي خلني وإرجع لسلمى... مو هي حبيبتك.. يعني وش تبي فيني لمن أرجع معك... ما أرجع معك لو تكون نهاية عمري...
تركي:هالله عليك يا شذى تقولين عني كذا... والله وهذا أنا احلف لك بالله العزيز إنه مافي القلب غيرك... شذى وش تبين دليل أكثر من كذا...
شذى:إنك تتركني وتنساني...
تركي:مستحيل أنساك...
شذى وهي تتحاول تتلجد:إنت لو جد تحبني يا تركي... ماكان عاملتني مثل ما كنت تعاملني... ياليتك يا تركي تفهمني إنت إشكثر جرحتني...
تركي:شـذى...
شذى وهي قايمه وطالعه من المجلس:خلاص يا تركي مستحيل أرجع...
راحت وهي تصيح...أما تركي قعد حس إنه خلاص شذى بتروح منه وهو مايبي والله ماعرف الحب بحق إلا معها...بعدها بفتره جات أم محمد لتركي...
تركي:الحين وش الحل يا خالتي؟؟؟..
أم محمد:تركي إذا من جد لي خاطر عندك أبي منك طلب...
تركي:إنتي تآمرين يا خالتي..بس إطلبي...
أم محمد بهدوء:ما يامر عليك عدو يا تركي...بس اطلبك إنك تخلي شذى هالشهر عندي...تعرف نفستها تعبانه...
تركي:بس هي تقول ماتبي ترجع...
أم محمد:من حقها يا تركي... ولا إنت لمن ملكت على بنت عمك ومنعتها من إنها تجينا إحنا أهلها...انا أبي أعرف وش شفت منها عشان تملك عليها..
تركي:وش اقولك يا خالتي النصيب...بس هي مالها رجعه...
أم محمد:لأ يا تركي...هالشهر بتقعد معي...

***

----------


## شوق الربيع

أم بندر:ليه يا فاطمه ما كلمتيها؟؟؟...
فاطمه تبيلها تصريفه: ما جاني وقت يا يمه...
أم بندر: حرام عليك يا فاطمه...وشوله تسوين فيها كذا؟؟؟...
فاطمه بإستغراب:وش سويت لها؟؟؟..
ام بندر:إنتي ليه تكرهينها؟؟؟...
فاطمه:والله كرهتها كذا لله في الله...ولا الحب غصب بعد..
ام بندر:لأ الحب مهوب غصب...بس الإحترام غصب..والله عيب أكلمك وأنتي كبري...
عصبت فاطمه من كلام امها:وش هالكلام الله يهداك يمه...
أم بندر:إي والله وأنا صادقه..ليش ما دقيتي عليها وعزتيها ترى والله إنها مسيكينه...
فاطمه تغير السالفه:وإنتي ليش ما تكلمين سلمى ولا تزورينها ما كأنها بعد مرت ولدك...وغير هذا كله بنت عمنا ومننا وفينا وهي مهيب داخله على طمع...
أم بندر:لأني ماني راضيه على هالزواج...
فاطمه:وسلمى وش ذنبها هالمسيكينه...السبب كله من تركي مهو الرجال وراح يخطبها..
ام بندر بعد لحظة صمت:يعني تهقين إني قاطعه مع سلمى؟؟؟...
فاطمه وما صدقت إن أمها شاكه بنفسها: من دون زعل يمه قاطعه... تخيلي من الملكه ما رحتي لها ولا زرتيها...ولا حتى كلمتيها وهي القريبه ورحتي تركضين للغريبه لمن مات ابوها...
فاطمه تكمل:سلمى هذي والله انسب وحده لتركي...صدقيني هي مهوب داخله على طمع...هي اصلا عندها اللي مكفيها..وبعدين هي بتاخذه عن حب ولا نسيتي كيف كانوا يحبون بعض...
سكتت ام بندر وهي تحس بالتقصير من جهة سلمى وقررت زيارتها بأقرب فرصه وإنها لازم تحسن علاقتها معها لأنها مقصره على قولة فاطمه؟؟؟...

***

محمد:رجاء يا تركي قبل لا تسافر طلق اختي ماعاد تبيك...
إستغرب تركي من تغير معامل محمد معه:اتوقع يا محمد مالك دخل بهالسالفه..
محمد واللي يكره تركي من اول:لا يا تركي غلطان...أنا المسؤول عنها بعد الوالد الله يرحمه...هي ماعاد تبيك...
تركي:محمد رجاء لا تقعد تزيد النار حطب...
محمد بنظرة كبرياء:تركي..إنت ماعاد تبي اختي ومادامك ملكت على بنت عمك وش لك بشذى...
تركي:زوجتي بعد..
محمد:تركي إذا بترجع للرياض إرجع بس شذى خلاص خلها يا ولد الحلال هي ماعاد تبيك...يعني الحياه بالعافيه...
تركي عصب:محمد؟؟...خلاص وش هاللهجه..شذى زوجتي وهذي اشياء خاصه فينا..مالك أي سلطه إنك تحدد إذا اخليها أو اخذها..
محمد عصب هو بعد:لأ لي سلطه..أنا أخوها الكبير وهي قالت غنها ماتبي ترجع معك..وخلت شورها بيدي..فأنا أقولك ألحين باخلاق هي ماعاد تبيك...رجاء طلقها وروح...لا عاد نبي نشوفك ولا تشوفنا..
تركي يناظر محمد بكبرياء:محمد شوف...لو أبي آخذ شذى بآخذها وآخر همي وش بتسوي..بس إذا بخليها فهو عشانها هي...هي وبس...
محمد:وإذا قلت لك ماعاد تبيك وماتبي ترجع....
تركي:أسمعها هي بنفسها...
محمد بإبتسامة تحدي:ما طلبت شي يا تركي...
*
*
محمد:قولي له يا شذى إنك ماعاد تبين الرجعه معه...
شذى:وياليت تطلقني بعد يا تركي...
كانت هذي مثل الصواعق اللي تتساقط على راس تركي...
تركي:شذى اخليك هالشهر اوكيه...بس إنك تتطلقين هذا شي ثاني...
محمد بعصبيه:هي ماعاد تبيك...وش فيك أنت...
تركي عصب وعلى صوته:محمد ياليتك تسكت أنت مخربها وهي خربانه...
شذى بعصبيه:لأ...محمد ما يسكت...وله الحق إنه يتكلم بأي شي يخصني..
تركي معصب:شذى...وش ذا؟؟؟...من متى دخلنا أحد في مشاكلنا..
شذى:لأن هذا قرار نهائي...
هنا دخل خالد ومعه سعود كانوا في زياره لقبر أبوهم..
خالد وهو داخل المجلس لمن سمع الصراخ:خير وش السالفه؟؟؟...
سعود راح لشذى اللي شافها متوترة ومسكها مع كتوفها:شذى وش فيك؟..
تركي:أختك يا خالد تبي تتطلق؟؟؟..
خالد يناظر بمحمد وشذى..أما سعود قعد يناظر شذى...
تكلم سعود:تركي الحياه ماهيب غصب...خلاص تسريح بإحسان...
خالد سكت ماله رد لأنه ماكان يبي الطلاق...
محمد:تركي رجاءً ماله داعي تكبر المسائل اكثر...طلق اختي خلاص..
سعود بعصبيه وهو معقد حواجبه:تركـــي طلقها...
شذى وهي واقفه بين أخوانها:طلقني ماعاد ابي ارجع معك...
خالد:أذكروا الله يا جماعه...
الكل:لا إله إلا الله...
خالد:الأمور ماتنوخذ بهالشكل...يبيلها قعدة وهدوء...
سعود:خالد..هي ماعاد تبيه كفايه بنت عمه عنده..واختي ماعاد لها رجعه معه..
شذى سكتت وقعدت تناظر تركي..وتركي يناظرها وبعيونها ألف معنى وسؤال..وتركي بعيونه ألف سؤال ومعنى..المعاني اللي تجمعهم حب وعشق يصهر كل حديد...
بعدها لفت شذى عيونها وطلعت من المجلس..وهي بقلبها ماتبي تتطلق بس عقلها يبي الطلاق..
سعود:تركي وبعدين...هي ماتبيك...يعني إتركها واللي يرحم والديك..
مارد عليه تركي وطلع من عنده...وهو حزين عشان شذى...بعدها اخذ طريقه بالعودة للعاصمه..بس قلبه تركي في أحضان شذى...


***

هل أهديه قلبي؟؟؟...
أم أهديه روحي؟؟؟..
لا اظن تلك الهدايا تفي محبوبي...
لقد كساني أهلي اجمل الثياب...
ألبسوني أغلى الجواهر وأثمنها...
أهدوني من الحياة ما شئت...
وأسكنوني ابهى القصور...
ولكن..
لم يكن بقدر ما اعطاني محبوبي...
معه...
احسست بالنشوة...بالفرح...بالطرب..
أحسست بالحب الذي يردي بصاحبه قتيلا...
لم يملك كما املك...
أو كما يملك اهلي...
لكنه أهداني من هذي الحياة بهجتها...
من الزهور شذاها وعطرها...
ومن الطيور طيرانها ورقصها على الأغصان...
أحببته حد البكاء...
أحببته حد الجنون...
آخر امنيه سارفعها...
أن يجمعني بارئي بحبيبي...
نرقص معا...
نضحك معا...نبكي معا..
نمسك كفوفنا...
وندفن لوعاتنا..
أظل بجانبه كل اللحظات..
و حتى آخر اللحظات...


صكت بشاير دفترها بعد ما كتبت هالخاطره... وهي تحس بالفرح ناظرت عيونها بالمرآيه شافتها مورمه من البكي عشان أبو محمد وسعود... حزينه من يوم أمها وأبوها رجعوا من الشرقيه وقالوا لها عن حال سعود..سمعت صوته بين الحزن فيه..ضحكته فاقدها..تذكرت كيف كان ينفرزها ألحين طول المكالمه ساكت ساهم حزين...تحس إن الحياة و الموت عنده واحد.. ماكانت تحب تشوف حبيبها بهالحاله...كانت حالته هذي تاكل من صحتها وراحتها..شاغل بالها وعقلها وقلبها..سعود..كان صدى إسمه يملى حياتها.. وهي تناظر بالقطوة اللي جابها لها سعود كانت جالسه على السرير وتناظر ببشاير...
بشاير وهي تكلم القطوة:مايا...تتوقعين حالة سعود بتطول؟؟؟...
بعدها راحت لها وشالتها حطتها بحجرها:وش يرجعه مثل أول واسويه... وش يرد له فرحته...وش يرد له ضحكته...وش يرد له حياته والله لأسويه له ويرجع لنا سعود الأولاني...
ماكان رد مايا إلا إنها قعدت تموء بحجر بشاير...واكتفت بشاير إنها تلعب فيها وتمسح على شعرها الابيض الكثيف...

***

----------


## شوق الربيع

في بيت ابو عبدالكريم...كانت فاطمه جايه في زياره لبيت عمها...
سلمى:طيب دقيتي عليها تعزينها؟؟؟...
فاطمه:لأ...
سلمى:حرااااام أبوها ميت ولا تعزينها...المفروض تعزينها...
فاطمه مستغربه:طالع من يتكلم...
سلمى:لا والله من جد لو باقي ماتملك علي تركي كان دقيت عليها وعزيتها..
فاطمه:وش هالحنيه على شذى؟؟؟...
سلمى:مهيب حنيه قد ماهو واجب...
فاطمه:طيب وش اخبارك بعد الملكه؟؟؟..
سلمى:زينه...بس اخوك ماعاد شفناه بعد الملكه...
فاطمه:لا تخافين إن ماخليته يزورك...
سلمى:لأ وش يزورني...أنا ما أبي بالعافيه..ابي يجيني برضاه...
فاطمه بخبث:أول مره بالعافيه...بس ثاني مره صدقيني بيجي برضاه..
سلمى بإستغراب:كيف؟؟؟..
فاطمه:إنتي حببيه فيك..خاصه الحين إن زوجته مارجعت معه يعني وحداني..معناته يا الدكتورة ماعنده غيرك الميدان فاضي لك...
سلمى:بس اخاف يكلمها...
فاطمه:لأ هي تبي تتطلق قالت لي أمي...يعني فرصتك لا تضيعينها ولا تعطينه فرصه يفكر فيها خليك إنتي مصدر إهتمامه...
سلمى:كيف وهي الخايسه حامل...
فاطمه:بس إنتي قدها...وإذا هي حامل...عادي يطلقها ويدز لها نفقه هي وولدها...
سلمى بإبتسامه خوف مليئه بالمغامرة: أوكيه فاطمه...


***

سعود دق على بشاير بنفسه حس إنه مشتاق لها حيل...
بشاير:هلا سعود...
سعود:هلا باحلى من قالت هلا...هلا باحلى من شافت عيني...
فرحت بشاير بسعود..حست إنه بدا يرجع مثل اول..
بشاير وهي تميل فمها بغنج:سعوووووود..
سعود:هاه..
بشاير متفاجأه:وشو هاه..
سعود:وش تبيني اقول مثلا لبيه...
بشاير:إيه...وليش بالله ماتبي تقولها لي؟؟؟...
سعود يبي يرفع ضغطها:سوري هذا حصريا لماما...
بشاير وهي تضحك:لمين...
سعود:لماما...
بشاير:هههههه حلوة ماما عليك(تبي تقهره)بس تستاهل خالتي ام محمد..
سعود يبي يقرها:يعني راضيه بـ(هاه)؟؟؟...
بشاير بقلبها ارضى بأي شي بس غنت إرجع:طبعا لأ..على قولي سمي..
سعود:سم الله عدوك إنشالله..جعل عيني ما تبكيك...جعلني ما أذوق ظيمك..
بشاير كانت تسمع سعود وهي تعظ على شفتها السفلى بفرح ودلع...
سعود يكمل:بشاير من جد طول مكالماتك اللي راحت ماخليتيني بحالتي هذي..صدق ناس كثير ما خلوني..بس إنتي غير..موقفك الكبير هذا ما أنساه معي...كفايه إنك معي بقلبك ووجدانك...
بشاير بفرح:سعود..ما تصدق إني مستانسه بالحيل من ردتك مثل أول بس ممكن أعرف وش سبب هالتغيرات؟؟؟...
سعود بتفكير:إنتي..الحياه..أمي..أختي..عملي..حسيت إني لازم أرجع مثل اول واحسن لأن غيري محتاج لي مره...
بشاير:سعود صدق إن شذى تبي تتطلق من تركي؟؟؟..
سعود:لأن أخوك اللي سواه مو قليل بأختي فخلاص ماعاد لها رجعه لتركي..
بشاير بحزن:حراااام يا سعود والله ما ودي إن حالتها تنتهي كذا؟؟؟..
سعود:حتى أنا والله.. بس تركي النذل لمن خذى بنت عمـ...
تقاطعه بشاير:سعود انا مالي دخل..لا تقعد تعاقبني بشي أنا مالي يد فيه..
سعود يسكت بعد فتره قصيره يرد:بشاير إنتي مالك دخل أكيد..إنتي حاجه ثانيه...

***

بعد وصوله للرياض دخل البيت..حس بالضيقه..يعيني خلاص ماعاد بيلاقيها مره ثانيه..يعني لمن يرجع من الدوام ماعاد بيشوفها...يعني ماعاد بيصبح على وجهها....حس بالضيقه خاصه لمن سألوه الشغالات عن شذى..إكتفى بإجابه(بعدين تجي)...لمن حس إن الدنيا ضاقت عليه راح لعمته حصه...
راح لها وشكى لها حاله...
حصه:الله يعينك يا تركي...
تركي:وش اسوي معها يا يمه؟؟؟..
حصه:تبي رايي؟؟؟..
تركي:إيه طبعا...
حصه:خلها هالشهر عند اهلها وبعدها روح لها..النفسيات أكيد هدت...
تركي:هذا رايك يا عمتي...
حصه:إيه وحتى يمديها تراجع نفسها..تعطيها مجال بعيد عن هالضغوطات تفكر بقلبها وعقلها...
تركي:بس اخاف اخوانها يلعبون براسها..عاد هي بتصدقهم على طول وتتبع كلامهم...
حصه:بس إذا جد كان في قلبها حب لك يا تركي لو كل اهلها يوقفون عليها ماعاد راح يقدرون...
تركي يبتسم بجاذبيه:وين طب النفس عنك...أنا اشهد إنك حكيمه...
حصه:إضحك على بهالكلام وانا الخبله اصدق...
تركي:لا والله أتكلم من جد يا احلى عمه بهالدنيا...


***


كانت شذى على فرحتها إنها قعدت عند أهلها...إلا إنها ماتنكر حزنها على رحيل تركي..حزينه على فراق الحبيب والرفيق...حزينه على رحيل حبها عنها في اصعب اللحظات...حزينه بما يرسم لها القدر حزنها.. برحيل ابيها...برحيل حبيبها...برحيل سعادتها...برحيل الحب عن مواطن قلبها ووجدانها...ألحين شذى تفكر باللي في بطنها...توقعت إنه بيرسم لها مع تركي طريق يجمعهم..بس الأحداث الأخيره عرفت إن تركي بيكون مرحله بحياتها ويتركها ويرحل...ما حبت تمني نفسها بحياه أفضل مع تركي.. تخاف تصدم بصلابة الواقع و تنصدم بصدمه تعيش حزينه منها...
كانت ريم في زياره لها...كانت شذى في حاجه لهالزياره..تبي تفضفض لريم الوحيده اللي تغلبها وماتقدر تخبي عنها شي..وحتى ريم نفسها كانت ناويه على شذى بهالزياره..لأنها حست إن داخلها أشيا كثيره.. وأيام العزاء ما كانت مناسبه لسوء النفسيات هذاك الوقت...بس الحين هدت وراح تقدر تاخذ منها...
وهم بغرفة شذى كعادة ريم وشذى بجمعتهم ومناقشتهم...
بعد ما خلصت شذى من مشاكلها مع تركي واهله وملكته...
اطلقت ريم تنهيده طويله:اللــــه يا شذى كل هذا بقلبك وما تقولين لي..
شذى تناظر بريم:ريم...إنتي ماشفتي اللي انا شفته...
ريم بمواساه:بس حاسه...والله حاسه...
شذى:على حبي له الكبير..على كل معنى حلو بحياتي...بس مالي رجعه له أبد...
ريم:يعني وشو بتقعدين معلقه كذا طول حياتك؟؟؟...
شذى:لأ ياريم..انا خلاص أبي أتطلق من تركي...ماعاد أبيه...
ريم متفاجأه:تطلقين يا مهبوله؟؟...وهذا اللي إنتي حامل فيه..وش ذنبه غنه يطلع للدنيا وأمه وأبوه متطلقين...
شذى:وش ذنبي انا إني اعاني طول حياتي...ليه محكوم على الشقا...
ريم:لأ يا شذى وعشانك بعد..مو تحبينه..وين الحب..وين التضحيه..
شذى:إلا كرامتي يا ريم..باعطيه كل مايبي مني...إلا كرامتي...وكبريائي كأنثى مستحيل أرجع وهو حطمه لي...يحبني هو صح بس ما أحس وصلت معه لأعلى درجات الحب والعشق..ليه أنا أعطي وغيري ياخذ..
ريم:صدقيني يا شذى الحل اللي اتخذتيه..قبل لا يضر ولدك بيضرك إنتي شخصيا...بتعب قلبك وكيانك...إنتي تحبينه من الداخل وأنا متأكده...
شذى بحزن:أنا أحبه إيه..والله احبه وأموت فيه...بس هو ياريم هو السبب إلى متى أنتظر حب تركي...وهو مخليني ورايح لبنت عمه... الحب الاول..
ريم:بس هو يحبك...
شذى بقهر:بس يحبها أكثر مني...ليه مكتوب علي إني أحب طول حياتي من إتجاهي انا بحالي...
ريم:يعني عادك مصره على الطلاق...
شذى وهي تسند راسها:وما عندي غيره...
ريم:يعني يا شذى تتوقعين لو أبوك الله يرحمه عاده عايش بيوافقك على هالراي؟؟؟..
إكتفت شذى بأنها تناظر ريم بنظرات حيره وخوف وحزن....

***

كانت ام بندر قاعده بالصاله تسولف مع ولدها تركي اللي توه راجع من الدوام وعاده بملابس العمل...كان متضايق مايبي يرد بيته...
أم بندر:يعني وش بتسوي بتطلقها؟؟؟...حرام..ووليدك اللي هي حامل فيه...
تركي بتعب:ما أدري يمه..والله ما ادري...
ام بندر:طيب روح زور سلمى...
تركي يفكر بسلمى:أزورها...بشوف على الخميس أزوها....
أم بندر:لأ اليوم يا تركي وين الخميس بعد اربعه أيام...
تركي:يمه خليني على راحتي لا تضغطون علي...
أم بندر:كيفك...بس هي وش ذنبها عشان تسوي...
إلا يقطع كلامها لمن شافت قطوة بشاير عند رجلها خافت وقعدت تصرخ..
أم بندر وهي ترفع رجلها وتقول بعصبيه:وخري عني..يا شين هالقطوة..
تركي قعد يضحك لمن شاف القطوة عند أمه وماتبي تروح...راح شالها وخذاها...
تركي وهي يلعب بالقطوة:هذي حقت بشاير اللي عطاها سعود..
ام بندر بعصبيه:إيه حسبي الله علي إبليسه وش ذي الهديه...
راحت ام بندر تنادي الشغاله لمن جات قالت لها...
أم بندر:خذيها وقطيها بالحديقه...
تركي:لا حرام وش تقطها بالحديقه خليها بالبيت برى حر...
أم بندر:أنا قد حذرت بشاير إن نزلت علي من غرفتها بقطها برى...
تركي:هي الحين بالجامعه؟؟؟..
ام بندر:إيـــه...
تركي يعطي الشغاله القطوة ويقول لها:دخليها داخل بغرفة بشاير...حرام تقطينها برى والله القطوة صغيره ما بتتحمل الشمس برى...
أم بندر:خلاص طيب دخليها داخل..وأعطيها اكلها داخل...
الشغاله:أوكيه مادام...

----------


## النغم انيني

وين البقية خيوووه

ننتظر

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجزء (( 13 ))


بالليــل...
كان تركي في زياره لسلمى ببيت عمه أبوعبدالكريم..راح عشان يطيب خاطر أمه وأبوه اللي طلبه إنه يزور سلمى...
أبوعبدالكريم: هلا والله بتركي علومك يارجال؟؟؟...
تركي:الحمدلله بخير...إلا إنت شخبارك مشالله شكلك بصحه...
أبوعبدالكريم:الحمدلله تعرف مافيه شي يضيق الصدر(وكأنه يتذكر) إلا صح البقيه في عمرك في وفاة أبو مرتك وعظم أجرك...
تركي:البقيه في عمرك و الله يرحمه...
وبعدها قعدوا سوالف...
أبوعبدالكريم: ما ودك يا تركي تشوف سلمى...
تركي بابتسامه:إلا خاطري...بس سبقتني قبل ما أقولك...
إبتسم أبوعبدالكريم:خلاص...ألحين بناديها لك...
ورفع السماعه أبوعبدالكريم ونادها...
أبو عبدالكريم:الحين هي جايه...
إبتسم تركي مجامله لعمه وقعد يحتري سلمى...
سلمى اللي شافت تركي لمن دخل من النافذه فوق..لبست وكشخت وطلعت فاتنه أكثر خصوصا لمن لبست العدسات الزرقا مع الكحل العربي الثقيل جدا لمن نادتها أمها نزلت سلمى وراحت للمجلس هي وامها ام عبدالكريم...
لمن دخلوا وقف تركي قعد يناظر سلمى وإنبهر فيها....
بعد ما سلموا وقعدت سلمى بجنب أمها بالجهه المقابله...
تركي:شخبارك يا عمتي...
ام عبدالكريم:الحمدلله شخبارك أنت؟؟؟...
تركي:الحمدلله طيب..(وهو يناظر سلمى) شخبارك يا سلمى؟؟؟..
سلمى وهي تناظره بغرور:زينه...
تركي يبتسم:درينا إنك مزيونه...بس نسأل عن احوالك؟؟؟...
سلمى وهي ترفع حاجب بغرور:اخباري بعد زينه مثلي تسرك يا ولد عمي
ضحك تركي...وقعد يسولف مع مرت عمه وعمه...أما سلمى كانت ساكته وتناظرهم بكبر...اما تركي كان بين اللحظه والثانيه يناظرها ويشوف تعابير وجهها اللي صدق إنبهر بجمالها الأخاذ...اما فكانت تكتفي تبتسم له بدلع... بعدها قالت ام عبدالكريم:خلاص يابو عبدالكريم وش رايك نخليهم شوي ياخذون راحتهم...ونروح شوي...
أبوعبدالكريم:والله صدقتي...إمشي بس هاه يا تركي لا تطول...
إبتسم تركي لعمه...
بعدها سحبت أم عبدالكريم الكرسي المتحرك لأبو عبدالركي وطلعت..و فضى الجو لتركي وسلمى...
تركي:يعني كيف..بتظلين ساكته كذا..
سلمى إحتارت ماتدري وش تقول:وش تبيني اقول؟؟؟...
تركي:اوكي خلاص انا ببدأ..وش رايك بالرياض والإستقرار فيها...
سلمى:وععع بصراحه أحس إني مكبوته...
ناظرها تركي بإستغراب...
سلمى تحاول تتراجع:يعني من نواحي كثيره مثل ما انت خابر...
تركي بإستفسار:مثل إيش...وش يخليك مكبوته؟؟؟...
سلمى تبي ترقعها:تعرف تخصصي كيميا...
تركي:إيه عارف....وين الجديد؟؟؟...
سلمى تسترسل بغرور:طبعا انا دكتورة...و...و مافي أي سبيل تقدم هنا في تخصصي أكثر...
تركي:طيب وبعدين...
سلمى:ولا قبلين...شوف ماقدرت إلا آخذ شهادتي من برا...
تركي بإستغراب مخلوط بشك واضح من إجابتها:يعني هذا اللي كابتك هنا..
سلمى:هو راي شخصي...طيب إنت وش رايك؟؟؟...
تركي:بالرياض...مهما تكون ماني قادر أعيش برا اطرافها...
إبتسمت سلمى مجامله بخاطرها(بدو وش تسوين فيهم يحبون القفره والصحرا)...
سلمى بابتسامه:تدري يا تركي...تغيرت كثير لمن كبرت...
تركي:حتى إنتي...الدنيا تتغير يا سلمى...
سلمى:أحسك إنك ما تميل لي مره...
تركي إستغرب من كلامها:لا بالعكس...إحساسك خطأ...
سلمى:من تملكنا لنا فوق الشهر ما زرتني فيها ولا كلمتني ولا حتى سألت عني...
تركي بتلقائيه:تعرفين ابو مرتي شذى ابو محمد مات ووقفت معهم بالعزاء
عقدت سلمى بعصبيه حواجبها:شذى هاه...بدينا من ألحين يا تركي...
فتح تركي عيونه على الآخر وقعد يناظر سلمى بإستغراب يعني من ألحين هذي تبي تتحكم وتامر وتنهي...
تركي:سلمى رجاءً...لا تقعدين من ألحين تبتدين معي شغل الحريم والغيره.. ترى هذا مره ينرفزني...
سكتت سلمى...بعد فترة صمت طويله تكلمت...
سلمى:سوري تركي...بس صدقني مقهورة...
تركي:لا خلاص بنسى السالفه..بس إنتي لا تكررينها مره ثانيه سلمى تكفين طيب...
سلمى:طيب بس لا تزعل...
قالتها بضجــر...حب تركي يخفف من زعلها...
تركي:أزعل من حبيبتي ما أقدر الصراحه...
ناظرته سلمى بغرور:حبيبتك؟؟؟...
تركي:فيها شك؟؟؟...
سلمى تضحك:ما أتوقع إني أشك...لأني واثقه...
بعدها قعد تركي سوالف وضحك معها بس كانت بين كل لحظه وثانيه تخطر على باله شذى..يحس بتأنيب وش الضمير... وش راح يكون موقفها لو تشوفه قاعد مع سلمى كذا...
بعدها تقريبا بساعتين...
تركي وهو قايم:ياللا أستأذن منك يا سلمى...
سلمى والإبتسامه تختفي من وجهها:بتروح...
تركي بمزح:طبعا بعد ما تأذنين لي طال عمرك...
سلمى:طيب تعشى عندنا الليله...
تركي:واحد من أخوياي عازمني والله...
سلمى بقلة حيله:طيب بس لا تقاطعنا...
تركي وهو طالع:مع السلامه..وش مقاطعه لا إنشالله اقرب فرصه أجيك..

***

في بيت فاطمه كانت هناك سهره إسبشل لبشاير...
بشاير وهي تطالع مع نوف فيلم أجنبي:أقول نوف وش مسويه مع المدرسه
نوف:ماشيه...
بشاير بطنازه:على بالي موقفه هههههههاي...
نوف تناظر بنص نظره:احاول أضحك بس ماني قادره...ماصله..
بشاير:ما الماصل إلا إنتي...
دخلت فاطمه عندهم بالمجلس وقعدت معهم...
فاطمه:أقول بشاير ما عندك بكره جامعه...
بشاير:أشوف طرده محترمه هاذي....
فاطمه تضحك:لا والله بس أسال..لأنه غريبه جايه بنفسك عندي بدون عزيمه ولا طلبه...
بشاير:هذا جزاة الي يسوي نفسه طيب وواصل ويجي يسأل عنك...
فاطمه:ههههههه بشاير لا من جد والله لا تزعلين أمزح..
بشاير:لا خلاص أنا زعلت...
نوف بمزح:طقي راسك بالجدار...
بشاير وهي تحط يدها على خصرها:والله مايصك راسه بالجدار إلا إنتي وأمك...
نوف:ليه إنشالله؟؟؟...
بشاير:ماعندكم أبد لباقه مع الضيوف...
فاطمه:عادي إنتي من اهل البيت...
نوف:إلا صح بشاير وش صار على مرت خالي تركي..أسمع إنها بيطلقها..
بشاير:لا إنشالله...(وتناظر فاطمه)إنشالله ترجع ويطلق تركي سلمى...
نوف:إنشالله...
فاطمه:وش فيك يا بشاير تناظريني؟؟؟...
بشاير:عندي إحساس يقولي وإحساسي دايم صادق معي...إنه لك يد بملكة تركي على سلمى...
فاطمه تحاول تنفي التهمه:وش يدخلني...وبعدين إسمعي يا بشاير لا تقعدين كل ماصار بين تركي ومرته شي تقولين إن إحساسك يقولك أنا السبب...
بشاير وهي ترجع تناظر الفيلم:والله هذا إحساسي وش أسوي به...
نوف:حرااام والله طيبه شذى..وبعدين هذي يا بشاير اخت رجلك المصون..
بشاير بتفاعل:إي والله عاد سعود يا قليبي مره متاثر بأخته...
فاطمه:ياشين ما طريتي...والله هذول مجموعة منافقين هو واخته...طامعين فيكم...
بشاير بعصبيه:فاطمه شكلك متأثره واجد بالأفلام المصريه..وش هالكلام ترى ما أرضى لا عن سعود...ولا حتى على شذى...
فاطمه:يعني ترضين علي؟؟؟...
بشاير:أنا مع الحق...بعدين إنتي دايم تحاولين تشوهين صورتهم ليه مع إنهم ناس بمنتهى الطيبه...
فاطمه:راح يبان لك معدنهم في يوم من الأيام وتعرفين الصالح من الطالح..
نوف حاولت تهدي الأمور اللي تأزمت:اوكيه شباب وش تبون تتعشون؟؟...
بشاير حاولت ترجع طبيعيه:اممممم أبي ماكدونالز..أبي بيق ماك...
نوف:وأنا ابي هارديز...
فاطمه:وععععع يا كرهي لمطاعم الفاست فود...
بشاير:يعني وش تبين تتعشين...
نوف:أكيد سوشي...
فاطمه وهي قايمه:تعرف نوف أمها مشالله..خلاص ألحين بأرسل السواق..
بشاير:يا حب امك للمشاكل...لو ماتتهاوش تموت بحسرتها...
نوف تدافع عن أمها:حدك عاد..إلا أمي ترى ما ارضى..
قطعت عليها بشاير كلامها...وردت على جوالها كان المتصل سعود...
بشاير بدلع:هلا...
سعود:تصدقين أنا صاير صوتك عندي إدمان انهبل لو ما اسمعه مع إنه اخس صوت سمعته....
بشاير ضحكت بصوت عالي:ههههههه لا تحاول صاير عندي مناعه من نرفزتك لي...
سعود:ههههههه والله إنك خطيره...المهم وحشتيني...
بشاير بدلع وحيا:حتى إنت....
طالعتها نوف وقالت بقلة حيله:والله اللي ماخذ عقلها ومهبلها هالمجنونه...

***

ببيت خالد أخو شذى كانوا اهل مها جايين بزياره لهم بالخبر...
منال كانت قاعده مع مها...
منال بقهر:أبي أعرف وش لقى فيها هذيك القرده...
مها:إسأليه هو لا تساليني...
منال:والله لو أقدر اسأل سعود بسأله...من زينها بشاير خايسه والله انا أحلى منها بواجد...
مها:........
منال بحيره:من جد مها أنا حلوه؟؟؟...والله إني أحس إني حلوة مره؟؟؟..
مها:حلوه حد قال غير كذا...
منال بقهر:أجل وش يبي فيها...بصراحه كله من بنت عمك الفالحه...
مها:شذى؟؟؟...
منال:هي اكيد اللي قالت له على بشاير...بس الله إنتقم لي منها وخلى رجلها ياخذ عليها بنت عمه...
مها عصبت من كلام منال اختها:منال شكلك إستخفيتي؟؟؟..وش هالكلام عيب عليك تقولين هالكلام...وبعدين الزواج قسمه ونصيب وإنتي ماتعرفين يمكن خيره إنك ماخذيتي سعود...
منال:وين الخيره وهو اللي سرق قلبي وعقلي...ماتوقعت ولا واحد بالميه إنه يفكر في غيري توقعته يموت فيني ومارح ياخذ غيري...
مها:لا أبشرك خذا وحده تقول للقمر وخر وانا أجي بدالك...
منال:مها لا تقهريني حرام عليك أنا أختك تقولين لي كذا...
مها بحنيه:اقول منال...إنتي ماتدرين وين الخيره فيه..إنسي سعود وكملي حياتك..لأن الحياه مو سعود وبس..وإنشالله الله يعطيك اللي يحبك بداله وتنسين سعود...
منال سكتت وقعدت تحملق في الأرض بعصبيه:بحاول..بس سعود ليل نهار في بالي...
مها:إعرفي إن الحب مايروح بكبسة زر..إنت حاولي ومارح تخسرين شي..

***

----------


## شوق الربيع

بعدها بأسبــوع...
اخذ تركي ودق على جوال شذى للمره السابعه على التوالي اللي ماترد عليه بالاخير ردت...
شذى تحاول تهدي ضربات قلبها اللي تتسارع:هلا تركي...
تركي بهدوء وهو فرحان من الداخل بسماع صوتها:ما بغيتي تردين...
شذى ببرود:كنت مشغوله شوي هاليومين...
تركي:طيب ليه ماتدقين علي..أو تردين على تليفوناتي لمن ادق عليك...
شذى فرحت من الداخل لمن تشوفه يسال عنها..بس باقي حزن متسربل داخلها:قلت لك..مشغوله...
تركي:طيب انتي ألحين وش اخبارك..
شذى:بخير الحمدلله...(ماقدرت تمنع نفسها بالسؤال عنه) إنت طيب شخبارك...
تركي بحب:يعني اهمك إذا كنت بخير او لأ عشان تسأليني؟؟؟...
شذى إحتارت ماتدري وش تقول الحقيقه ولا تاكبر:هذا إذا أهمك انا؟؟؟...
تركي:أحلف إنك تهمني أكثر من نفسي...
شذى:أحاول أصدقك يا تركي...
تركي بحزن:شذى...اللي تبينه اعطيك...واللي تآمرين فيه بعطيك إياه بس لا تطولين ببعدك عني...
شذى ووتيرة الحزن بصوتها زادت:تركي..رجاء لا تفتح الموضوع هذا معي مره ثانيه...تدري رايي بالموضوع...
تركي:طيب ليه ماتبين تتناقشين معي..رافضه لكل حوار بينا..ليه تبين تنهين كل شي بينا..ليه...بعدين حرام باقي إحنا ببداية حياتنا...وشوله هالتحطيم..
شذى:تحطيم؟؟؟...تركي بصراحه ماني اضمن مستقبلي معك...
تركي:طيب ليش هالسوداويه بالتفكير...ليش تتوقعين الشين مني..طيب مافكرتي بقلبي وش يشيلك من حب وتقدير...
شذى:من دون ما أفكر...لأن افعالك تبين لي من الحبيبه...ولمين الحب والتقدير...
تركي..شــذى..خلاص وش هالكلام...
شذى تحس إنها ودها تصيح...
شذى:خلاص تركي ما اطول عليك...مشغوله شوي...
تركي بسخريه:قولي ما أبي اكلمك ماله داعي هالتصريفه...
شذى:وبعدين...
تركي:طيب خلاص..مع السلامه...إهتمي بعمرك...
شذى:مع السلامه...
صكرت..كانت تبي تصيح بس نزلت دموعها..ماتنكر شوقها الكبير لتركي وحبه وشغفها لسماع صوته...بس كبريائها مجروح بجروح ماتبي تطيب...
اما هو حس بالمراره اللي بصوتها..وبالحب اللي بقلبها...يعرفها شذى.. ماتعرف تخبي حبها...كانت تحاول تتجنب اسئلته...وبنفس الوقت يلاحظ إنها ماتبي تغلط عليه..يالله ياكبر اخلاقها...

كل تفكيره...ياربي باقي فيه طريق بيجمعني مع شذى ولا لأ؟؟؟؟....

***

بعد مرور شهر...
كانوا راجعين من المستشفى...كان الوقت ظهر...يعني حزة غداء...
شذى:ما كان والله له داعي يا سعود...
سعود: شذى الصراحه ماقدرت فضولي هزمني...كنت لازم أعرف وش ببطنك ولد ولا بنت...
شذى بإبتسامه:قصدك لقافتك مو فضولك...
سعود وهو يفصخ نظارته الشمسيه ويناظرها:رجاءً فيه الفاظ أرقى من ملقوف...فيه إختراع باللغه العربيه يسمى فضول مو لقافه...
ورجع لبسها مره ثانيه...اما شذى ماتت ضحك...
شذى:بس اليوم والله شكلك مع الدكتوره يضحك...كانك بزر مشفوح(تقلده وتخشن صوتها) هاه دكتوره ولد ولا بنت؟؟؟...
سعود:تتطنزين...طيب يا ياام شوشه...والله لألحين أنزلك بهالشمس...
شذى:مجنون إنت...تبيني أحترق...
سعود:أجل صيري طيبه ومؤدبه وعاقله..وخلي عنك المصاله..
شذى:يا سعود وش رايك نتغدى برا...
سعود:وين تبين إنتي مع سعود...
شذى بإستغراب:من سعود؟؟؟...
سعود بإبتسامه من تحت النظاره الشمسيه وظهور غمازته :ولدك أكيد بتسمينه سعود على خاله...
شذى:لا بأسميه إنشالله فيصل...على أبوي الله يرحمه...
سكت سعود...وبعد فترة صمت:الله يرحمه...أحلى إسم...
شذى تحاول تمسح حزن يبي يظهر على السطح:ما قلت لي وين بتغديني؟؟؟...
سعود:وين تبين؟؟؟...
شذى:امممممم أبي أي حاجه...بس أهم شي يكون فيه لزانيا على الغداء...
سعود:على المطعم الإيتالي اجل...
شذى:امووووووت على إيتالي انا....
سعود:أوكيه قولي للوالده لا تنتظرنا على الغداء....
شذى:أوكيه...
وبعد ما دقت شذى على امها وطمنتها عن نفسها..وقالت لها إنهم بيتغدون برا...
قعدت تفكر شذى بتركي...كانت تتمنى تروح لمواعيدها وهي حامل مع تركي..كانت تتمنى إن تركي يكون بجنبها..هي ألحين بامس الحاجه له.. كان شوقها له يزيد لحظه عن لحظه...كان يغزو حب تركي كل تفكيرها وكيانها وجوارحها والأهم قلبها...
سعود يقطع صمتها:شذى وش موقفك مع تركي ألحين؟؟؟...
شذى وهو يحط يده على الجرح:صدقيني سعود مستحيل أرجع له(تكابر) أنا أصلا كنت متوقعه إنه بيرجع لبنت عمه...وبعدين ماتتوقع وش بيكون موقفي لمن أرجع له..بعد مايتزوجها...وين بيكون محلي اكيد النسيان...
سعود:بس شكله مازال متمسك فيك...
شذى:انا خايفه يا سعود...هو يربكني كذا لمن أشوف تمسكه فيني..ولمن أشوفه ياخذ بنته عمه حبه الأول والأخير...
سعود بإستغراب:مين قالك إنها حبه الاول والأخير...
شذى:أخته فاطمه...أم الشر كله هي و عايشه مرة بندر راس العصابه والمدبر فيها...
سعود يضحك:أحلى مسوين لي فيها عصابه...طيب وش مسمين عمرهم أكيد مافيا الشرق...
شذى:تتطنز وأنا أتكلم من جد...والله هم مسوين عصابه...عايشه وسلمى يا جعلهم القراده...وفاطمه ام الشر...
سعود يبي يطمن قلبه:طبعا بشاير بعيده عن مخططاتهم...
شذى تبتسم:تسألني عن بشاير...بشاير تنحط على الجرح يبرا... مستحيل تلقى إنسانه مثل بشاير تحسها صادقه بمشاعرها...مستحيل تنافق معك.. إذا هي تحبك توقف معك...ماتحبك تتجنبك...توقف مع الحق... واللي بقلبها على لسانها..تحس فيه وتقوله...
سعود وكأنه شذى هي اللي مادحته:يا بعدي يا بشاير...تصدقين حتى هي مهيب راضيه بأفعال أخوها تركي معك..وتقولي إنها خاطرها تركي يرجعك ويطلق مرته الجديده...
شذى بقهر:يعني أنا القديمه ياسعود...
سعود يضحك:لا والله خطأ مطبعي هذا..كنت بأقول بنت عمه...
شذى تتكلم من جد:سعود يا النبيه إفهم...ترى بشاير مالها دخل باللي صار بيني وبين تركي...إنت وبشاير مالكم دخل فينا...
سعود:أكيد يا أم فيصل... بشاير مستحيل أعاقبها على ذنب غيرها..ولا تزر وازرة وزر اخرى...
شذى تضحك:هههههه من ألحين أم فيصل..طيب يمكن تجي بنت...
سعود يوقف السياره:لا إنشالله ولد...ويجينا فيصل...
شذى:تصدق لمن تقولي أم فيصل..أحس إني كبرت عشر سنين قدام...بس أحس بفخر...
سعود وهو نازل:طيب إنزلي يا الفخورة...وصلنا...
شذى وهي نازله:تصدق من زمان ماجيته هالمطعم من أيام خطوبتي...
سعود:وهو باقي على حاله...
وبعدها دخلوا تغدوا..كان تغيير جو من جو البيت المكتئب..ومحاوله من سعود بالترفيه عن أخته...اللي يحسها تمر بجميع انواع الضغوط...

***

كان تركي قاعد مع أمه و أخته فاطمه...
فاطمه:طلقها يا اخي وفكنا...
تركي يناظرها بحده:وإنشالله كانت مضايقتك عشان تقولين فكنا...
تركي يكمل بصرامه:أنا مستحيل أطلق شذى لو على موتي...
أم بندر:الأمور تجي بالهدوء...وخذها يا تركي باللين...صدقيني إنها برتجع بس إنت لا تجيها بالقوة..هي بس زعلانه عشان ملكتك على سلمى...
فاطمه:الله عوضك بسلمى...مشالله كل مايتمناه الواحد فيها...وش لك بشذى السوسه...
تركي:فاطمه..لا تخليني اغلط عليك...إذا إنتي ماتحبينها مهوب لازم حبك لها أهم شي إني احبها واميل لها...والوالده راضيه عنها...
أم بندر بشفافيه:أنا أشهد إنها أخلاق..ومتواضعه وطيبه...
فاطمه بقهر ومسويه عمرها مالها دخل بالسالفه:اجل ليه اخذت سلمى عليها يا تركي..يا المحب...
تركي ماعرف بإيش يجاوبها:...طيب وش اللي يهمك لو تعرفين...
فاطمه:لأنه مستحيل الواحد يتزوج على عمرته إلا وهو كارهها أو شايف منها شي...
تركي بحده:هذي شي من خصوصياتي...ورجاء يا فاطمه لا تتدخلين بخصوصياتي...
أم بندر:من جد تركي مادامك تحب شذى كذا..وش لك بسلمى وتربطها معك...
تركي:رجاءً موضوع سلمى يمه يتصكر...انا ألحين أكلمك عن شذى كيف اخليها ترجع..أنا كلمتها قبل كم يوم شكلها باقي مصره على الطلاق...
فاطمه:طلقها...
تركي يفتح عيونه زياده:مستحيل أطلقها...
فاطمه بقهر واضح:أكيد ساحرتك يا جعلها البلا..وإنت يا تركي عمرك ما كنت كذا...
هنا دخلت بشاير عليهم وبيدها قطوتها تلعب معها...
بشاير بإبتسامه ممزوجه فيها لقافه:هااااااي..وش عندكم على هالإجتماع المغلق؟؟؟...
تركي يبتسم:هلا بشاير...زينك إنك جيتي...
فاطمه:بشاير اكيد واقفه معها...
بشاير وهي تقعد:وش السالفه...شكلها كبيره...
أم بندر:بشاير قبل ماتقعدين طلعي هالقطوة...تراها مأذيتني...
بشاير وهي تناظر بقطوتها وترفعها فوق:حرااااااام عليك مامي...مايا ما تأذي حد..وش فيك عليها..بالعكس والله إنها تهبل وودها تتعرف عليك بعد..
أم بندر بإستنكار:هالقطوة تبي تتعرف علي؟؟؟...
فاطمه بقرف:هذي اللي جايبها سعود...من جد منتهى الإنحطاط..احد يجيب لعروسته بليلة الملكه هديه مثل كذا..من جد فقر وقراوة..
بشاير بعصبيه:اموت وأعرف..ليش إنتي قاهرك سعود كذا...وبعدين هالقطوة لي مهيب لك..أساسا هذي لي وأنا راضيه فيها...و عاجبتني موت ..انا ما أدري ليه منقهره منها...فاطمه إنتي شكلك ماكله حصى على العايله كلها...وسعود راضيه فيه...يا صاحبة الاخلاق الراقيه..
تركي:حتى على سعود يا فاطمه..وش مسوين لك لا يكون ماخذين حلالك؟
فاطمه بزعل:ما رح أتكلم لأني لو تكلمت أكيد الأخ تركي بيزعل...
تركي بإبتسامه:لأ ماراح أزعل...مقدر أنا على زعل أم ريان...
فاطمه:لأنهم بصراحه يا تركي ماخذينك أنت وبشاير وسيله لأطماعهم..
بشاير بقهر:من هذول اللي ماخذنا وسيله لأطماعهم؟؟...
تركي:إنتظري بشاير..كملي يا ام ريان كلامك...
فاطمه بثقه أكبر:طبعا من...أكيد سعود وشذى وأهلهم...وهم ضحكوا عليكم وشوفوا شذى لمن رجع تركي لسلمى وعرفت إنهام مارح تستفيد منه.. رجعت وطلبت الطلاق...بس أرسلت بدالها أخوها سعود...
بشاير عصبت زياده:فاطمه؟؟؟...ترى ما أسمح لك وش هالأوهام اللي إنتي عايشه فيها..شكل لازم نعرضك على طب نفسي..يعني وش شايفه عمرك قاعده في برج عاجي والناس تحتك..وإذا أحد بيتقرب مننا لازم يكون طماع فينا وفي فلوسنا..يعني العلاقات الإنسانيه إنتهت ومابقى رابط يجمع الناس غير الفلوس وبس..
أعجب تركي بكلام اخته الصغيره وحماسها بالكلام فرد عليها:أقول بشاير مشالله كل هذا دفاع عن سعود..عيب عليك إركدي شوي..على الأقل قدامي..
إستحت بشاير بس غلا الدم بعروقها من كلام فاطمه..من جد قهرتها...
فاطمه بعصبيه:عشان سعود..قمتي تكلميني بهالطريقه وأنا اختك الكبيره اللي فرق بيني وبينك فوق 18 سنه...خلاص الأخلاق إنتهت...
بشاير:آسفه يا أم ريان...بس بصراحه كلامك ماله داعي...
فاطمه بعصبيه ماقدرت تكبحها:بشاير..تقدرين تقارنين كم مهرك من سعود وكم المهر اللي أخذته شذى من تركي؟؟...شوفي الفرق لأن مهرها أضعاف مضاعفه بالنسبه لمهرك...
تركي يقاطعها: فاطمه...إحنا مو بحصة رياضيات..عشان تقعدين لي تقارنين بين مهر بشاير وشذى..كلن بإستطاعته الماديه...
بشاير بثقه:بالعكس مهري من سعود للحين محتفطه فيه ولا ريال صرفت منه..وعاجبني وراضيه فيه..
فاطمه:إنتوا فكروا معي..فكروا بالمجتمع اللي تعيشون فيه..
تركي يقاطعها:فاطمه..لا تصير نظرتك ماديه بحته..ترى للحين ماتكلمت إحتراما لك...
فاطمه بسخريه:فيها الخير بشاير..تكلمت وقالت كل شي..
بشاير بتعذر:ســوري..سامحني آسفه ولاراح أعيدها...
تركي يتنهد:آه منكم...طلعنا عن الموضوع الأصلي...الحين كيف اخلي شذى ترجع...وهي باقي مصره على الطلاق...
بشاير خايفه:تكفى تركي لا تطلقها والله حرام..تراها من جد إنسانه ما تتعوض وما بيخسر كثرك لو طلقتها..ويخسر كثرها...
أم بندر:مثل ماقلت كلمها باللين وإعزلها عن خوانها...لا تكلمها قدامهم لأنهم بيأثرون برايها..
بشاير:إذا تبوني أكلم سعود لا يدخل..ترى عادي بأكلمه...بس هو يقول إنه مالي شغل باللي صاير بينك يا تركي وبين شذى...
تركي اعجب بموقف سعود من بشاير بإنها ماتتدخل:أقول بشاير لا تكلمينه أبد..وهو صادق مالكم دخل باللي صار بيني وبين أخته...
فاطمه:طيب وش ناوي تسوي؟؟؟...
تقولها بإستفسار...
تركي:أنا خلاص مسافر على الشرقيه...وإنشالله تتحسن الأمور...

***

----------


## شوق الربيع

بعد وصول تركي ونزول قدماه على تراب الشرقيه...تنهد بين خوف وشوق خوف إنه شذى ترفض العوده...وشوق لشوفها وملاقاتها...حس بالتوتر بس مثل ما وعد عبير خالته...راح ومر عليها بالأول وقعد معها...
*
*
عبير:الصراحه يا تركي مالك داعي وش لك بسلمى...
تركي:عبير تكفين صكري هالسيره...
عبير:لا ما رح أصكرها...ليه خليتني أخطب لك مادام مردك لبنت عمك...
تركي:لا تخليني أتحسف إني مريت عليك...
عبير:ولا تخليني اتحسف أنا بعد إني خطبت لك...حرام عليك يمكن لك ألحين سنه من تزوجت..وما امداك إلا خذيت الثانيه...
تركي:اللهم طولك يا روح...عبير وبعدين بتصكين السالفه ولا أروح...
عبير بضيق:لا تقعد تهدد...وبعدين قولي من جد تبي تطلقها...
تركي:لأ ما أبي أطلقها...بس هي اللي تبي الطلاق...
عبير:وبتطلقها؟؟؟...
تركي:لأ...بس هي ماعاد تبي ترجع ومصره على الطلاق...
عبير:لا تطلقها...تكفى تركي لا تطلقها...
تركي:لهالدرجه هامتك شذى؟؟؟...
عبير:طبعا تهمني...مهوب انا اللي خطبتها لك...وبعدين لمن كانت تدرس عندي كانت من البنات المحبوبات عندي...
تركي:بس لأنها كذا...
عبير:لأ..وبعد لأنها طيبه..واهلها ناس طيبين...
تركي:بس اهلها ألحين مصرين على الطلاق أكثر مماهي مصره وخصوصا محمد اخوها الكبير...
عبير:بس أحذرك لا تطلقها...
تركي:وش تحذريني..بس أنا في قرارة نفسي من سابع المستحيلات أطلقها..
عبير:والله حرااام يصير كذا...
تركي يغير الموضوع:إلا وين رجلك المصطول ما أشوفه...
عبير:ما المصطول إلا أنت...وبعدين عيب هذا حسبة خالك...
تركي:من خالي؟؟؟...لا يكون تقصدين رجلك العزيز أبو بدر...
عبير:طبعا هو العزيز...بس مشغول شوي هاليومين ومسافر..
تركي:أوكيه إذا جا سلمي لي عليه...وقوليه تركي يسال عنك يابو صوت حلو...

***

بشاير وهي في بيت أخوها متعب..رايحه تقعد مع سارا ساعه وبعدها ينزلون السوق الثنتين مع بعض...
بشاير:أقول سارا لا تاخذين بنتك...
سارا:قالوا لك خبله أخذها...لا والله ما خذيتها لو إيش يصير بخليها تقعد بالبيت...
بشاير:إيه والله أحسن..طيب يالله إمشي خلينا نروح السوق...
سارا:لحظه السواق برا..رايح يجيب أغراض للبيت..نص ساعه وهو جاي..
بشاير بخنق:اوفففف منك ليش ماقلتي لي من البدايه عشان ما أخلي سواقنا يروح كان خليته يودينا هو...
سارا:بصراحه سواقكم يخوف...ما أرتاح لنظراته...
بشاير:ياااااي يا الرقه...لا يكون على بالك طايح بغرامك...
سارا: مو مسألة طايح بغرامي..بس هذا إحساسي...
بشاير:والله اللي سواقكم يخوف مع أسنانه ليش ماتركبونه له تقويم...مهوب سواقنا...
سارا:يوووه ألحين دخلنا بسيرة السواقين وقرفهم..خلينا منهم...
بشاير بإبتسامه:والله هذا إنتي اللي فتحتيها..
سارا:ما قلتي لي شخبار شذى...
بشاير:الحمدلله زينه توني مكلمتها من قبل يومين..مرتاحه...
سارا بحزن:تصدقين من زمان ما كلمتها...
بشاير:والله خايفه...هي الخبله تبي تتطلق...عشان سلمى هانم...
سارا:حرام على سلمى..والله إني حقدت عليها من قلب..وش لها بتركي تاخذه وهو متزوج...
بشاير: سلمى بنت عمك لعينه اووووه منها خاصه هي وعايشه...
سارا:عايشه لعينه إيه..وبعدين من زمان عارفين إن عايشه شريره ومتكبره أما سلمى صح متكبره شوي بس والله طيبه مو مثل عايشه...
بشاير:سلمى طيبه؟؟؟...أحاول أصدقك بس ماني قادره..
سارا:يمكن لأنك ماتعرفينها مثلي...بس والله ماتقارن بعايشه...وبعدين عايشه هي اللي تحرك سلمى...
بشاير:لأ ما أتوقع..سلمى شخصيتها قويه..وما أعتقد أحد بيأثر عليها..
سارا:بس عايشه غير...
بشاير وهي تطلع جوالها:خليهم هالشر المقشر...وش رايك ندق على شذى..
سارا تبتسم:اوكيه...يله دقي...
وبعدها دقت بشاير..
بشاير:هلا بشذى...شخبارك؟؟؟...
سارا تكلمها:أقول بشاير أعطيني اكلمها من زمان ما كلمتها...
بشاير:لحظه شذى...سوير خليني اكلمها شوي بس...
وبعدها قعدت بشاير تسولف مع شذى يمكن خمس دقايق...
بشاير:أقول شذى والله ودي أطول معك بس سارا الغثه جالسه جنبي..
سارا تجر الجوال:أقول هاتيه...هلا والله يابعد حيي يا شذى شخبارك؟؟..
شذى تضحك:تمام وشخبارك إنتي وانجود والله من جد وحشتوني كلكم...
سارا:بخير..بس نسأل عنك والله لك وحشه يا الخايسه..
شذى:والله حتى إنتم...
سارا:مالك نيه ترجعين...ترى عفنتي عند أهلك يله إرجعي وبلا دلع البنات..
شذى:والله للحين ما فيه نيه للعوده يا سارا...بس خليك من هالكلام.. وقولي وش مسوين...
وبعدها قعدت سارا تسولف مع شذى ربع ساعه عقبها جا السواق وطلعوا بشاير وسارا للسوق...

أول ما وصل تركي لبيت أبو محمد...
إستقلبه سعود وخالد...لأن محمد ما كان موجود كان مسافر بحكم عمله.. هذا الشي ريح تركي من البدايه...لأن محمد أكبر عقبه ممكن يواجها..
تركي بعد فتره:وين شذى...وأم محمد ما أشوفهم؟؟؟...
سعود:امي مشغوله...وشذى ما تبي تجي...
خالد حاول يخفف من حدة رد اخوه سعود:تعرف شذى تعبانه شوي من الحمل...
سعود بنظرات بارده قاتله:لأ ما هيب تعبانه...هي قالت ماتبي تجي...
تركي عصب من الداخل:يعني ما تبيني اشوفها...
خالد:لا إنشالله تشوفها..بس بروح اناديها...
*
*
أم محمد: شذى ما يصير هذا للحين رجلك...
شذى وهي تقعد بعصبيه:بس أنا مابي أشوفه...بالغصب هو...
أم محمد:تكفين يا شذى انا امك وأطلبك لا ترديني...
شذى بعتب:بس والله أتوتر نفسيا يمه وأنا اشوفه...
ام محمد:هو بس جاي هاليوم وبيرجع رحلته الليله...
شذى:بس ما راح أرجع معه...
أم محمد:طيب بس إنتي اطلعي له..والله حرام جاي متعني من الرياض...
شذى:طيب بس ثواني عشان البس...
*
*
.......: السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
الكل بالمجلس التفت لصوت شذى اللي كانت واقفه عند الباب...
تركي وفرحه بعيونه ماقدر يخبيها:وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
وقف لها تركي...جات شذى وسلمت عليه مصافحه بس...وتركته وجلست جنب اخوها خالد...لاحظ تركي عليها بداية بروز بطنها...حس بمثل الخفقان القوي بقلبه...اما هي فتكاد ان تجزم بان كل من في المجلس يسمع ضربات قلبها اللي تشبه قرع الطبول..كانت مشتاقه اكثر مما هو مشتاق لها..
تركي يناظرها كيوم شوفتهم الأولى بتمعن وتفحص:شخبارك شذى؟؟؟...
شذى وهي تناظره بتحدي:بخير...اخبارك إنت؟؟...
تركي:الحمدلله...
وبعدها قعد خالد يسولف مع تركي وسط سكوت شذى و سعود...وبعدها دخلت أم محمد وقعدت معهم..وكسرت حدة الصمت وقعدت تسولف عادي مع تركي..وهذا الشي ما عجب سعود حيل بس ظل محتفظ بسكوته.. وبعدها بفتره بسيطه تكلموا في المحظور اللي هو رجعة شذى مع تركي...
شذى وهي توقف بعصبيه:مستحيل أرجع...
تركي وهو الثاني يوقف ويقول بعصبيه:وليه إنشالله مستحيل؟؟؟...
شذى:تركي...طلقني..ما عاد أبي أرجع معك...
تركي وهو معصب:طلاق مستحيـــــــل....
سعود يخرج من صمته ويتكلم بعصبيه:ليه مستحيل يا أخ تركي...هي ماعاد تبيك...ما تفهم عربي...
تركي إنقهر:سعود إحترم نفسك...وبعدين إنت اللي ما تفهم عربي...لا عاد تتدخل...
سعود:كيف ما تبيني وأنا أشوفك تبي تجبرها قدامي على إنها تعيش معك...
خالد يرفع صوته يهدي الوضع:يا شباب وش فيكم قمتوا كذا خلونا نتفاهم...
تركي بعصبيه:خالد..ما فيه تفاهم...وشذى إنتي بترجعين أما عن الطلاق مستحيل اطلقك لو على موتي فاهمه؟؟....
سمعته شذى وهو يقول كذا بعدها قالت:وأنا بعد...على موتي أرجع لك...
معلنه بداية حرب بينهم...وبعدها دخلت داخل...وهي تصيح بلوعه بقهر.. تحس إن الزمان ما عاده يفتح أذرعه لها بلهفه..وإن الناس تبدلت وما عاد فيه حب يسكنها...
اما تركي بعد ما شاف إنسحاب شذى...طلع هو الثاني وهو معصب كان من جد منقهر...ما كان يبي يشوف احد غيرها..خاطره إنه يكلمها وحدها وبحالها من غير أي تدخلات أو ضغوط خارجيه بينهم...
بعدها شد حزامه..ورجع لدياره الرياض...بخفي حنين...يحمل لوعة المشتاق و هموم عاشق...

***

كانت بالليله نفسها...سلمى رايحه لبيت ابو بندر في عزيمة عشا عازمتها أم بندر...بتوصيه من فاطمه اللي تقول لازم تكرمين مرة ولدك...عايشه ما جات بس الباقي موجود...
أم بندر:اقول سلمى ورى ما جات أمك؟؟؟...
سلمى:والله قعدت مع الوالد...
أم بندر:سلمي عليها...
فاطمه:اقول يمه وين أبوي؟؟...
ام بندر:معزوم عند عمتك حصه ورجلها...
كانت بشاير وسارا قاعدين جنب بعض..وهم يناظرون سلمى...بشاير بحقد تحس إنها ماخذه مكانة شذى بينهم...أما سارا منقهره ليش سلمى تاخذ واحد متزوج..
سلمى تكسر حدة الصمت بينهم:أقول بشاير وش مسويه مع الجامعه؟؟؟...
إبتسمت بشاير داخل نفسها..وهي تقول تبي تكسبني بصفها...بس هذا عشم إبليس بالجنه...قيم أوفر يا سلمى لا تحاولين معي...
بشاير:زينـــه...
بعدها قامت بشاير وتعذرت من الكل إن وراها مذاكره لأن بكره عندها كويز...وبعد ما صعدت غرفتها...مسكت الجوال ودقت على سعود لأنها مووت طفشانه وما عندها شي تسويه؟؟؟...
*
*
بنفس الليله وبوقت متأخر...رجع تركي من الشرقيه...حس بالخيبه الشديده وإنه انصدم على أرض الواقع..لمن دخل البيت من دون ما تكون يدها بيده...


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

في بيت أبو بندر...كانت هناك حاجه غريبه صايره...اللي هي قعدة عايشه مع فارس وفواز عيالها...وحتى هم قعدوا معها...
فارس:أقول يمه..وش تبين فينا و مقعدتنا معك...
عايشه:وش دعوه يا فارس أنتوا عيالي...ولازم نقعد مع بعض..من متى ما قعدنا مع بعض...
فواز:من الغداء أمس ما شفنا بعض...
فارس وهو قايم:اجل يله أسئذن يمه..والله مشغول...
عايشه:أقول اقعد ولا ترى والله أزعل عليك...
فارس وهو يقعد ويتأفف:طيب قولي لنا وش تبين فينا...
عايشه:خلونا نسولف مع بعض...قد نسينا من سوالف بعض...
فواز:نسولف عن إيش؟؟؟...
فارس يكلم فواز:متى آخر مره كلمك هتان خويي...
فواز:ليه تسأل؟؟؟...
فارس:لأنه من زمان ما سأل...ولمن دقيت عليه مغير رقم جواله...
فواز:لأ ما دق...بس تبيني اسأل اخوه معي بالشله ...
فارس:إسأل عنه الله يخليـك...لأنه من سافر كندا يدرس وهو منقطعه أخباره عني...ويقولون لي الشله إنهم شافوه قبل كم يوم باحد المجمعات..
فواز:أشك إنه بينجح برا..هو فاشل هنا وش رايك لو يروح هناك...
فارس بتأفف:يا شين فوزيه لمن تتكلم وتطلق آرآئها الهدامه...
فواز:والله من حلاكي الزايد إنتي...وبعدين من جد عائلة هتان أعرفهم اخوهم بصف سادس رسب مرتين والعائله فاشله دراسيا...
فارس:بس ناجحين حياتيا يا المزيونه...
عايشه معصبه:وبعدين معاكم كم مره قد نبهتكم لا عاد تكلمون بعض بهالطريقه ..عيب إنتوا أولاد منتوا بنات عشان تكلمون بعض بهالطريقه.. إلا متى أربي انا..شوفوا الواحد ايش طوله فيكم وتبوني اهزأ والله عيب تراني أستحي اهزا رجال اطول مني...
فارس بصوت واطي يكلم أخوه:اووووه تطورات صايره الوالده تستحي..
هنا قعد فواز وفارس يضحكون...
عايشه بزعل:ممكن اعرف وش اللي يضحككم الحين...
فارس:لا ابد بس تذكرنا شي يضحك...
عايشه:وبعدين تعال يقولون لي يا أستاذ فارس إنك لك فتره ماتدوام بالجامعه...
فارس يفتح عيونه مخترع من اللي علمها:لأ...مين قال...
عايشه:العصفوره قالت لي...
ناظر فارس بفواز:خلاص عرفتها العصفورة المزيونه...
فواز:لا تقعد تناظرني كذا..ترى عيونك تخوف...
فارس:اموت على نعومة بنات هالجيل...عيوني تخوف هاه؟؟؟...
فواز:اقول إنثبر زين...مسوي لي فيها شخصيه...
فارس بعصبيه:غصبن عن خشمك شخصيه...
فواز:علي أسد وبالحروب نعامه...
فارس وهو يمسك اخوه من ياقته:ما النعامه إلا إنتي يا الفتانه...
فواز يبي يفك عمره:أقول فارس فكني...
تجي عايشه وتحاول تفكهم...
عايشه بعصبيه:فكوا بعض...
فواز:هو ما يبي يفك يمه...
عايشه تصرخ:فـــارس...فك أخوك...
فارس:ماني بفاكه...خل يتأدب...
عايشه تبي تفك يد فارس من أخوه بس ماقدرت لأنها كان محكم قبضته...
عايشه بعصبيه واضحه:فــــارس احسن لك تفكه...
فكه فارس ووقفت عايشه بينهم...
عايشه بعصبيه:لا عاد أشوف واحد يمد يده على الثاني فاهمين...
سكتوا عيالها...
عايشه تكمل بنفس العصبيه:عمرنا انا وأبوكم ما مدينا يدنا عليكم..عشان كذا لا عاد تمدون يدكم فاهمين ويا ويله اللي أشوفه يمد يده على الثاني...
فارس بتحدي:بس خليه يحترمني ولا يقعد يفتن من وراي ولا ترى والله لأكفخه وأغير له معالم وجهه الشين...
فواز زعل:ما تقدر تمد يدك...
فارس:لا تتحداني...
عايشه:وبعدين خلاص..فارس لا تقعد تهزا اخوك كذا ماسوى شي...
فارس:كل هذا وما سوى شي...مو طبعا هو الولد المدلل...
عايشه:كلكم مدللين عندي وتعرفون هالشي..وعمركم ما طلبتوا شي مني إلا ونفذته لكم...ولمن تغلطون على طول أسامحكم حتى من دون تهزيء وكثير يا فارس مات جي تعتذر لي..بس اسامحكم...
فارس:بس أنا ما غلطت يا يمه...
عايشه:خلي الطابق مستور يا فارس...تذكر السياره اللي جابها لي أبوكم وكيف ضيعتوها مع إني ماركبتها...والجامعه وما درست...وخالتك اللي مطنشها...وأجدادك اهلي واهل ابوك وماتزورهم..وكيف إنك شايف البيت فندق...والفلوس اللي تصرفها على طلعاتك البايخه مع شلتك...
فارس:الله كل فيني...طبعا انا الشيطان..وفواز الملاك...
فواز:والله أساسا مافيه مقارنه بيني وبينك...
عايشه:فواز خلاص إسكت...
فارس بعصبيه:لا لا يسكت...لأني انا بطلع...
وطلع فارس عصب...وقعدت عايشه تناديه بس هو طلع ولا إهتم فيها...
وبعدها طلع فواز لغرفته...وقعدت عايشه حزينه لتردي حال اولادها وعلاقتهم مع بعض..كل ما يكبرون يزيدون نفور منها...مع إنها تبذل الغالي والرخيص لهم...تعاملهم معامله ملكيه...طلباتهم أوامر وأخطائهم تجارب بسيطه...بس شكل اولادها ماعاد يجمعها فيهم غير الطلبات وبس اما الحب والموده بين الاهل مهوب موجوده...وقصر بندر وعايشه بارده المشاعر فيه كالصقيع...مافيه أي دفء أسري اللي محتاجه كل بيت...


***

بعد مرور أربعة أشهر...مرت الإجازه الصيفيه سريعه...وبدت المدراس... طلعت أم محمد من العده...وأعدوا لها حفل بسيط بهالمناسبه..شذى لا تزال عند أهلها مع طبعا تقدمها زياده بشهور الحمل..كانت تحس بثقل بحركتها.. كانت تحس بالتعب من الحمل..بس كانت قعدتها عند اهلها أفضل لها...

كانت بشاير تكلم سعود...
سعود:إستعدي يا حلوه ترى الزواج إنشالله بعيد الفطر...
بشاير تضحك: يعني متى تقريبا؟؟؟...
سعود:يعني تقريبا بعد 3 شهور...
بشاير فرحانه اخيرا بتجتمع مع سعود اللي يذوبها الشوق كل يوم له...
سعود:وش فيك ما تردين...لا تقولين متأخر؟؟؟...
بشاير:وشو اللي متاخر؟؟؟...
سعود يبي يقهرها:اقصد موعد العرس متأخر اذكر إنك قلتي لي من قبل تبينه قبل رمضان...
بشاير تشهق:انا قلت قبل رمضان؟؟؟...كذاااااب....
قعد سعود يضحك بصوت عالي من ردة فعل بشاير....
بشاير:تستهبل علي...(تبي تقهره) بس وش رايك نأخر العرس زياده شوي ونخليه بعيد الأضحى...
سعود:مجنونه إنتي نأخره زياده بعد...
بشاير بدلع:رجاءً سعود بلا شفاحه...لا تصير عجول ومطيور...
سعود:على العموم خذي لك كورسات بالمطبخ قبل لا أعرس عليك...
بشاير تضحك:نعم آمر..وش قلت؟؟؟...
سعود:اقول خذي لك كورس بالمطبخ...لأني ما أحب اكل من يد الشغاله...
بشاير:وإنشالله من يطبخ لك الحين...
سعود:الوالده الله يطول بعمرها...
بشاير:انا أطبخ؟؟؟...مستحيل...
سعود بسخريه:آمـــري...وش قلتي عيوني...
بشاير:عذرا سعود..مطبخ مستحيل أدخله...
سعود:وأنا أموت جوع؟؟؟....
بشاير:بسم الله عليك...مافيه أحد الحين يموت بالسعوديه من الجوع...
سعود:إلا شكلي بأصير اول حاله...
بشاير قعدت تضحك:ههههههههههه أقول سعود خل عنك هالخرابيط...
سعود:.....
بشاير:ما قلتي وين بنروح شهر العسل...
سعود:بنروح الربع الخـــالي...
بشاير:لا من جد أنا ما أستهبل...
سعود يضحك:و احد قال إني أستهبل...
بشاير:والله لو اقعد معك إلى بكره ما إستفدت شي...قولي شخبار اختك البطه؟؟؟...
سعود يضحك:مين شذى..بخيـــر بس صايره دبه وأحسها قصرت...
بشاير تضحك:أنا اول مره اشوف وحده بالحمل تقصــر...
سعود:وبعدين أحسها صايره بلونه...مره منتفخه...
بشاير:لازم كذا الوحده مع الحمل...الله يعينها...
سعود:بس شذى احسها صايره شكلها متغير 180 درجه..حتى خشمها كبر..
قعدت بشاير تضحك:يا حرااااام يا شذى خسرتي جمالك مقابل هالحمل...
سعود يضحك:لا عاد ما أسمح لك على اختي...انا اتطنز عليها عادي بس إنتي لا...
بشاير:وليه عيوني أنا لأ؟؟؟...
سعود:لأني انا يا عيوني اخوها...وإنتي لا تمتين لها بصله لا من بعيد ولا من قريب...
بشاير:حلوه هذي لا تمتين لها بصله...لا حبيبي أنا امت لها بصله من قريب ومن بعيد...
سعود يضحك:خلاص طيب...احس شوي وتصكين السماعه بوجهي...


***

بعدها بكم بليله...
كانت خطرت لمحمد فكره إجراميه...في إنه يخلي تركي يطلق شذى اللي رافض تماما فكرة إنه يطلقها...
راح محمد ونادى أمه وشذى عشان يتأكد إنه ما عاد شذى تبي تركي وتبي تتطلق منه..بدون ما يقولهم فكرته...
شذى بتعب تقعد:هلا محمد...بغيتني بشي؟؟؟...
محمد يبتسم لها بحنيه:إيه بغيتك...بس وين الوالده؟؟...
شذى:ألحين جايه...
محمد:طيب على بال ما تجي...شذى أبي رايك النهائي...
شذى بعيون خايفه:في إيش؟؟؟...
محمد بهدوء:بسالك عن حياتك مع تركي...إنتي تبين تتطلقين صح؟؟؟...
شذى كانت خايفه وعايشه بصراع نفسي رهيب بين حبها وكبريائها...كانت تحبه مووووت وماتبي تتطلق...بس حياتها وسلمى و كبريائها المكسور كان يجبرها على الفراق اللي بيصير بالنسبه لها فراق قلبها...
محمد بهدوء وهو يمسك يد شذي يبي يطمنها:شذى وش فيك ماتردين؟؟؟..
شذى تمت تناظر في عيون أخوها محمد وببقايا كبرياء:تعرف رايي..اكيد ابي الطلاق...
محمد:يعني باقي مصممه على رايك..
شذى بتصميم وبريق دموعها بعيونها:اكيد مصممه...بس ليه السؤال؟؟؟..
هنا تدخل ام محمد..وتقعد جنب محمد ولدها...
محمد:لا بس بغيت اسألكم...عن شذى وزوجها...إذا باقي تبي الطلاق؟؟؟...
أم محمد سكتت...
محمد:هاه يمه وش قلتي؟؟؟...
ام محمد:محمد مافيه ام بالحياه تتمنى طلاق بنتها..ولا كان مازوجتها...
شذى تكابر:بس انا أبي الطلاق..
ام محمد:يعني لو كان أبوكم عايش..تتوقعون بيرضى بهالطلاق؟؟؟...
شذى سكتت...
اما محمد:يمه..شذى ماعاد تبيه...
ام محمد:طيب يا شذى وولدك هذا..كيف بيعيش مع ابوه وامه اللي كل واحد بمدينه؟؟؟...
محمد يتدخل:قلعت أبوه...طبعا بيعيش مع أمه...وإحنا خواله بنكون حواليه وبنعوضه حنان الأب...وما بيكون إنشالله ناقصه شي...
ام محمد:ما فيه أحد يحل محل الأب...
محمد بضيق:قولينا يا ام محمد رايك النهائي بطلاق بنتك؟؟؟..
أم محمد:إن أبغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق...
شذى تحاول تدافع عن موقفها:بس حلال...والله ما احله إلا له فايده إذا الحياه ماعاد تقدر تستمر..
ام محمد:بصراحه انا ما ابي أضغط على حد...إذا هذا الشي يريحكم براحتكم أجل...بس أقول لو تفكرين زياده يا شذى...
شذى:خمسه شهور وزياده...وأنا قاعده هنا يمه...فكرت فيها إلى ما وصلت لهالقرار...وانا مقتنعه فيه تمام الإقتناع...
ام محمد:بس أحس إن تركي باقي شاريك...
محمد اللي حاقد على تركي:رجاء يمه لا تدافعين عن تركي..أصلا هو إنسان كذاب وأناني...
سكتت شذى...وماعلقات على كلام محمد اللي كانت تحس إنه يجرحها من الداخل...
محمد:خلاص يا شذى...طلاقك من تركي بيصير...وإنشالله على يدي..
شذى بإستفسار:كيف؟؟؟...
محمد:هذي كيف خليها علي...وإنتي راح تشوفين النتيجه بنفسك...
وبعدها قام محمد...
اما شذى وأمها فغرقوا في دوامة أفكارهم...

***

في نفس الليله...
كان تركي فكر بشذى...شكل مالها نيه ترجع..كان يظن عن الأيام بتلينها إلا إنها عكس ما توقع كانت تزيدها صلابه على موقفها...مع إنها من الداخل تحترق من الشوق له...كان يبيها ويتمناها جنبه...خاصه وهي في هاللحظات...كل ما يبي يقرب منها تبعد عنه...كانت بشاير تقولها هذي نتيجة افعاله مع شذى...فكر إنه يدق عليها...مع معرفته إنه اكيد بتقابله بجفا كالعاده...
دق عليها الاولى كالعاده ماترد.. والثانيه..والثالثه..والرابعه..والخامسه ردت
تركي:هلا والله..يعني لازم ادق خمس ست مرات على بال ماتردين...
شذى ببرود مبين إنه مصطنع:هلا تركي...
تركي:يعني لازم انا اللي ادق..ماتتنازلين وتدقين إنتي...
شذى:تركي...تعرف قراري وماله داعي تحاول معي...
تركي:فيه إيش احاول معك...
شذى:ليه ما تطلقني وتفك عمرك وتفكني...
تركي بجديه:شذى...مستحيل اطلقك لو على موتي...وماعندي كلام غيره..
شذى:بس أنا ما أبي ارجع أعيش معك...
تركي:اموت واعرف وش اللي قلبك علي كذا؟؟؟...
تبتسم شذى سخريه:معقول يا تركي للحين ماتدري..ما توقعتك كذا غبي وإعذرني على هالكلمه...معقول للحين ماتدري...
تركي:لا يا شذى...للحين مانيب داري ليه ممكن تتنازلين وتعلميني...
شذى:يعني كل اللي سويته معي...أولا ملكتك على سلمى وهذي اعظمها و منعك إني أسافر لأهلي لمن ملكت...وهوشاتك اللي لا تعد ولا تحصى معي و طريقة معاملة اختك وبنت عمك معي وإنت ساكت...خلني أعيش معززه مكرمه عند أهلي احسن...
تركي بعد فترة صمت قصيره:طيب والطفل اللي بيجي الحياة وامه وأبوه متفرقين...
شذى:على بالك إني برجع لك عشان كذا...مستحيل ولدي بيعيش معي هنا..
تركي:وعلى بالك إنتي بعد إني بوافق إنك تاخذينه يعيش معك...
شذى:وإنشالله بتاخذه مني...أنا اعرفك تبي تحرق قلبي بس...
تركي بإنفعال:مجنونه إنتي...شذى إعقلي عاد...
شذى:تركي طلقني...وما عندي كلام أو حوار غير هذا معك...وإذا جات الحزه اللي بتطلقني فيها تعال قولي...
تركي:..........
شذى تغالب دموعها:يالله ألحين ما أطول عليك..مع السلامه..
بعد ما صكرت منه..حست إنه ودها تصيح من القهر وتبكي على حالها... تحس عن الدنيا ما عادت مثل أول..ما تقدر تقول اللي ببالها..وماتقدر تعبر عن حبها..ما قدرت تقول لتركي إنها من جد مشتاقه له..وما قدرت تقول للمحمد اخوها وش بيسوي عشان تتطلق...وكل هذا وهي بشهور حملها الأخيره لأنها ألحين ببداية الشهر الثامن...كل مراجعاتها الطبيه مع سعود أو خالد أخوها...ما تنكر وقفة أخوانها معها كلهم..بس في نفس الوقت ما تقدر تنكر حاجتها وفقدانها الكبير لوجود تركي جنبها..كانت تتمنى إنه هو اللي يوديها و يجيبها لمراجعات حملها...اللي هو للحين ما يدري إنه في بطنها ذكر...ما قدرت تقول أو ماتبي تقوله...ما كانت تدري وين مصيرها ومصير ولدها بيروح...خصوصا إن تركي للين متملك على سلمى ومن يدري يمكن بكره لمن يصير الزواج رسمي ينساها..وينسا وجودها هي واللي في بطنها...

***

----------


## شوق الربيع

بعدها بثلاثه أيام...
كان تركي ببيت عمه أبو عبدالكريم يزور سلمى بناءً على طلب أبوه...
كانت سلمى و تركي قاعدين مع بعض لأنه له فتره تركي يجيها وصار الوضع عادي...غير إنه بعض الاحيان يدق عليها لمن يزهق قبل لا ينام ويقعد معها سوالف تمتد لآذان الفجــر..لأنه يزهق في بيته لوحده وما يلقى أحد يسولف معه..شذى ما ترد ولا تدق..ومحد موجود غيرك يا سلمى؟؟...
سلمى:اقول تركي من جدك بتسافر؟؟؟...
تركي يبتسم:إيه والله...ليه بتشتاقين لي؟؟...
سلمى تضحك:اوووه تركي رجاءً لا تحرجني...
تركي يغمز لها:تستحين؟؟؟...
سلمى تضحك:بين و بين...بس إنت لا تطول...
تركي:لا مارح أطول كلها ثلاث أيام وراجع...
سلمى:الصراحه يا كرهي لدوامك..والله يمرمط الواحد...
تركي:بس انا أحبه...وبعدين وش يأذيك فيه بالعكس...
سلمى وهي تصك آذانها:لا تحاول تقنعني...خلاص وجهة نظري وأنا مقتنعه فيها...
تركي:حريه شخصيه حبيبتي...ما احب أضغط على احد...
سلمى:طيب حبيبي لمن تسافر لا تنساني هناك اوكيه..وبعدين لو تلاحظ إنت من خذيت رقم جوالي ما مأرسلت لي غير مسجين بس...
تركي يضحك:لا والله ما لاحظت...بس على العموم المسجات انا ما اؤمن فيها كدليل على الحب..لأنها تجيك من شخص وترسلها للثاني..كلها كلام مكرر..بعض الاحيان تجيني نفس المسج من شخصين...لذلك أنا إنسان عملي ما احب الرسايل..لو باشتاق لك بأدق عليك واقول إشتقت لك...
سلمى:كلامك صح..بس والله الرسايل حلوه إنت ماتدري كيف تأثر فيني..
تركي:يا الحساسه...اجل كل ساعه بأرسل لك مسج...
سلمى بضحك:تبيني أموووووت...
تركي وهو يتغزل:اسم الله عليك من الموت...

***

سعود وهو يبحلق بمحمد: مهبول انت...
محمد:والله ما المهبول إلا أنت...
سعود بعصبيه:أنا مالي دخل بتركي وشذى...
محمد بعصبيه:بس هذي اختك...
سعود:اختي على عيني وراسي بس الحل مهو اللي قلته...
محمد:بس الحل اللي بيدك...اصلا ما راح يكسر خشومهم إلا هالحل...
سعود بعصبيه ومن غير تصديق:محمد طيب ما فكرت عن فيه ناس بينظلمون من هالحل...
محمد:لا محد بينظلم...وكلن بياخذ جزاه...سعود فكر هذا هو الحل الوحيد..
سعود:طيب شذى تدري...
محمد:لأ ما أحد يدري بس أنا وإنت...
سعود:وطبعا بعد ما تسوي اللي براسك تقولهم صح؟؟؟...
محمد وهو معصب مره:ســعــود...بتمشي معي ولا لأ؟؟؟...
سعود:طبعا لأ....شكلك إستخفيت وقعدت...والله لو إني خبل ما سويته...
محمد:أجل هذا آخر ما بيني وبينك يا سعود..و لاعاد تكلمني ولا تناظرني..
ويقوم محمد بعصبيه...بس يمسكه سعود مع كمه ويرجعه يقعده...
سعود:محمد تكفى غير هالحل ما تقدر؟؟؟...
محمد:صدقيني يا سعود...والله لتنحل كل مشاكلنا وتركي المغرور هذا هو اللي بيأدبه ويخليه يعرف إن الله حق...
سعود بتوسل:محمد...
محمد:شوف بتمشي معي ولا لأ؟؟؟...
سعود من غير حول ولا قوه:مشينا على الرياض...
محمد وهو يحط على كتفه بشكر:انا أشهد إنك رجال...يالله مشينا على الرياض...
*
*
كانت شذى وأم محمد قاعدين بالصاله يطالعون تلفزيون...
و اول ما جاتهم مريم وعلمتهم بالخبر إن محمد وسعود بيرحون الرياض.. قاموا وراحوا لهم...
شذى تكلم سعود: يتروحون الرياض؟؟؟...
ام محمد بإستغراب:وش لكم بالرياض؟؟؟...
محمد:كم شغله...إنشالله بكره وإحنا عندكم....
شذى:وش هالشغل الفجأه إنشالله اللي طلع...
سعود بضيق:شذى وبعدين معك...خلاص قالك شغل...
شذى:بس انا مستغربه...وش هالشغل اللي يجمعكم إثنينكم وكل واحد دوامه بقطاع غير عن الثاني...
سعود:شذى بتسكتين ولا؟؟؟...
محمد:أجل يالله مع السلامه يمه...مع السلامه شذى...
وبعد ما سلموا على بعض...وهم خلاص طالعين عند الباب...
شذى بهمس لسعود:سعود..أقول لبشاير إنك جاي للرياض؟؟؟...
سعود بتهديد:يا ويلك إن قلتي لها..والله تزعلين يا شذى...
سكتت شذى وقعدت تناظرهم وهم طالعين مستغربه من سعود تحسه متضايق عكس محمد اللي شكله مبسوط...
ما قدرت تقول..غير الله يستر..لأن قلبها هي وام محمد قابضها من هالسالفه...
***

بعد ما وصلوا للرياض...
وصف سعود لمحمد بيت ابو بندر...اول ما وصلوا..نزلوا بعد ما دق محمد جوال على تركي بس لقاه مقفول...كان يمني نفسه بشوفة وجهه وهو مقهور نكاية فيه مثل ما قهره في أخته...بس للأسف لقى جواله مقفول...دق على أبو بندر اللي كان من حسن الحظ موجود بالبيت...ومعاه متعب ولده...
سعود بتراجع:محمد مانيب قادر...والله أحس إني دنيء كذا...
محمد بعصبيه يحاول يكبتها:سعود بعد هالمشوار كله نتراجع...مو هذا اللي اتفقنا عليه...
سعود بحزن:طيب ما فيه حل غيره...
محمد:ولا فيه بعد حل احسن منه...توكل على الله وامش معي...
*
*
أبو بندر بصدمه:أنت بتطلق بشاير يا سعود؟؟؟؟...
سعود وهو يناظر محمد وماعرف وش يقول...
محمد يتدارك الموقف:سعود شاف إن كريمتك يا عمي ما يصلح لها... وما بينهم توافق...عشان كذا نبي نفض العقد دام الزواج باقي ما حصل...
متعب بعصبيه:بس اخوك تملك على اختي...
محمد ببرود:وهذا إحنا جايينكم بانفسنا عشان نفك العقد...
أبوبندر بعصبيه:توك تدري يا سعود إنها ماتصلح لك...وبعدين جاوبني يا سعود وأنت يا محمد رجاء لا تتكلم...
سعود بتلعثم:ما عاد تناسبني بشاير...
متعب بغيض:يا الجبان توك تتكلم بعد ما عرف العالم...
محمد يتدخل:احترم نفسك يا متعب...إحنا ببيتكم وإحنا جينا عشان يكون تسريح بإحسان..فرجاء عن الألفاظ الواطيه...
متعب بعصبيه:واطيه؟؟؟...بعد ما تملك اخوك...الحين اختي يا محمد بتصير مطلقه...فاهم وش مطلقه...من واحد ما يسوى...
سكت سعود وما قدر يجاوب...
محمد يرفع صوته:متعـــب عن الغلط...
متعب معصب وبحده:رجاء لا عاد نشوفكم مره ثانيه فاهمين؟؟؟...
محمد وهو قايم:امش يا سعود اصلا من قبل ما تتكلم إحنا طالعين...
وبعدها طلع محمد وسعود اللي كان يجر أذيال خيبته...أما محمد حس نفسه إنه منتصر...وابو بندر كان ساكت بس سكوت قهر وحزن على آخر العنقود..ومتعب ظل يلعن فيهم ويسب يبي يخفف من قهره منهم اللي وده إنه ذبحهم..
*
*
بشاير اللي كانت تلبس بفرح ومهوب مصدقه...سعود هنا بالبيت بعد ما خبرها أبوها في البدايه على باله إنهم جايين يواعدون رسمي بموعد الزواج وبزيارة سعود للبشاير...وسط فرحتها وحبورها الزائد...وهي نازله من الدرج شافت أمها تصيح بالصاله ومتعب واقف عندها يهديها...خافت وارتبكت...ياربي وش صار؟؟..عرفت من متعب إنه سعود ما جا لملاقاتها بل..لفراقها..وكانت هذي رصاصة الرحمه الي يطلقها سعود على بشاير اللي تتلقى اول الصدمات من هذي الحياه في عمرها الغض...

***

أول ماركب السياره..قعد يبكي سعود..يبكي؟؟..يبكي على حبه لبشاير؟. . يبكي على بشاير...يبكي على حالها من بعده..يبكي على جروح بيولدها لها مع الايام...يبكي على حاله من بعدها...كانت اكثر من زوجة مستقبل بالنسبه لسعود...كانت الحبيبه والصديقه وكاتمة الأسرار...كانت قلب سعود النابض..كانت نور الحياه بالنسبه له..كانت موته وحياته بين يديها.. قعد يتذكر المستقبل اللي رسموه مع بعض لبعض...تذكر كيف كانت معه بايام وفاة ابوه...تذكر مواقفها مع شذى..حس إنه حقير..كيف ينتقم من تركي ببشاير اخته.حمامة السلام بالعائله...عرف إنه يغتال بكذا كل معنى جميل بحياته كذا...بشاير كانت البشرى الوحيده لسعود من هذه الحياه.. حس غنه ما يستاهلها...بكي من قلب على الحب الوليد اللي انقتل بيده هو... عرف إنه بسبب لبشاير جروح مستحيل تروح...كان يعرف اشكثر هي حساسه كان يعرف مواطن ضعفها وقوتها...يحس إنه ضعيف شخصيه كيف يكون هو وبشاير وسيلة إنتقام...لأن هذا الإنفصال بالنسبه لسعود..معناته إنفصال روحه عن جسده...إنفصال نبضه عن قلبه...إنفصاله عن الدنيا لأن بشاير هي كانت الدنيا بالنسبه له...ياترى تتوقعين يا بشاير إني بنساك بعد هذا كله...مستحيل..كان يتمنى الموت هذيك اللحظات...يتخيل شكلها الطفولي والأنوثه بريئه كيف تتلقى هالخبر...اللي يمكن يصنف ببداية حزينه لبشاير...ما كان يبي يتخيل شكلها تبكي...لأن هذي مثل الخناجر تنغرز بقلبه..حس إنه ماعاش حياته..أو ما راح يعيشها...يعني معقوله ماعاد راح يشوف بشاير..يعني مهما يمتد به العمر ماعاد راح يشوفها...يحس عن قلبه يعتصر به الحزن...بعدها اخذ سعود شماغه وغطى به وجهه وقعد يبكي بصوت رجولي..يحاول يخفف وطأة الحزن اللي تجتاح صدره...خاصه بعد ما إستوعب إنه خلاص تفرقت السبل بينه وبين بشاير...
أول ما دخل محمد عليه السياره وشافه يبكي سكت إلين ماحس إنه هدى..
محمد بحزم: افــا والله يا سعود ما خبرت مره تبكيك...
سعود اكتفى بانه يناظر محمد واهدابه باقي معلقه فيها دموع...
محمد:خلاص يا رجال قضينا...وانا أشهد إنك سنافي وشجاع يوم سويت كذا...
سعود وباقي العبره خانقته:بس حراااام..تنتقم من تركي عن طريق بشاير والله ما تستاهل...
محمد بحقد:واللي سواه بأختي يوم إنه حرق قلبي عليها..مالقيت إلا إني احرق قلبه على أخته مثل ما حرق قلبي على أختي...بس قهر ياليته كان موجود..عشان أشوفه وهو يسمع الخبر...وبعدين أكيد بينقهر من طلاق أخته ويبي يردها بيجي يطلق شذى وبكذا نفتك....
سكت سعود وظلت عيونه معلقه بالدريشه اللي بالسياره..ويناظر وهو وسطه بركان يغلي ماهوب قادر يتحمل...
محمد يبي يخفف عن أخوه:سعود وأنا اخوك خلاص...والمره بدالها الف...
سعود ووده يصرخ:محمد كفايه خلاص...
محمد بهدوء مراعاة لمشاعر سعود اللي حس إنه اليوم إستهلك طاقته و بزياده وحس إنه بذل مجهود يشكر عليه:مشكور يا سعود...بس ترى بكره بنرجع للشرقيه...عشان تكمل بكره الإجراءات بالمحكمه...
سكت سعود وغمض عيونه بقهر وسط إنسكاب دموعه وأحزانه و نهاية حبه
*
*
في بيت سلطان خوي سعود اللي كان معه يدرس برى(إذا تذكرونه)...
في بيته المتواضع اللي كان الفرق بينه وبين بيت أبو بندر فرق شاسع جدا.. محمد في قرارة نفسه كان يفكر سبحان الله كيف إن هذول البيتين موجودين داخل حدود مدينه وحده...
سلطان بفرحه وهو يصب القهوه لهم:يا هلا والله...تو مانورت الرياض...
محمد وهو ياخذ الفنجال:مشكور يا بعدي والله...بس عسى ما كلفنا عليك...
سلطان بإبتسامه:أبد...والله إني فرحت لمن دق علي سعود وقال إنكم بالرياض...
سعود وهو ياخذ الفنجال منه بحزن:مشكور يا سلطان...
سلطان وهو يقعد:أفــا...وش فيك يا سعود مكتم و زعلان وحزين...
سعود بحزن وهو لاف الشماغ عليه:ما فيني شي...
سلطان باهتمام:كيف ما فيك شي..واللي يشوفك يقول إنك طالع من المقبره..
محمد وهو يناظر أخوه:تعرف خويك سعود حساس شوي في بعض المواقف...
سلطان:عسى ما شر...عارف سعود قلبه رهيف...
سعود بضيق:سلطان اتركني بحالي الله يخليك تراني مانيب ناقص أحد...
سلطان بعناد:مستحيل اخليك كذا...
سعود بعصبيه وده يطلعها:سلطـــان وبعدين؟؟؟...
سكت سلطان وأشر له محمد بانه يسكت...بعدها قعد محمد وسلطان يسولفون مع بعض..أما سعود فكان جالس بطرف المجلس اللي كان مساند على الأرض بحاله متقوقع في حزنه...بعدها قاموا العشاء وتعشوا سعود رفض إنه يقوم بس بعد إلحاح سلطان قام مجامله له...ما اكل لأن الهموم اللي فيه أكبر من كذا...كانت حالة سعود شاغله سلطان وماخذه كل تفكيره وده يعرف وش فيه بس حبه يهدى شوي ويشوف اللي بخاطره بعد العشا..
*
*
بعد العشا...حكى محمد وبعض الكلام كان من سعود نفسه عن اللي صار وإن سعود طلق بشاير نكايه بتركي...وإن هذا سبب ذرفان دموع سعود وانهمارها وحزنه المسربل...
سلطان:أفا والله يا سعود كل هالدموع عشان خطيبتك راحت من يدك...
محمد:قله يا سلطان ماله داعي هالحزن..
سلطان:توقعتك أكبر من كذا والله...
سعود بحزن وتأثر: ما انتوا حاسين فيني؟؟؟...
سلطان:خبري فيك اقوى من كذا...ماتوقعت تلعب فيك كذا وانا اخوك...
محمد:إنشالله تلقى اللي أحسن منها...

سلطان وبلهجه بدويه: أبد يا سعود مادام هذا السبب اللي خلاك تحزن وتبكي...عشان خطيبتك وتركك لها...أبد أختي اميره عندك...
سعود اللي فتح عيونه على الآخر مع إن الدموع خلتها ناعسه...
و محمد الثاني اللي مهوب مصدق اللي يسمعه...
سلطان يكمل:أبد يا سعود والله أميره أختي لك...ما دام هذا سبب حزنك وبكاك على خطيبتك...إني ولد أبوي ما عاشت من تبكيك يا سعود...
سعود يبي يتدارك الموقف:بس يا سلطان...
سلطان يقاطعه:خلاص بس أنت اترك عنك هالحزن...
سعود يشرح له:بس باقي قلبي معلق ببنت أبو بندر...
سلطان بجديه:من خلا قلبك يتعلق بالأولى بيخليه يتعلق بالثانيه بس انت ما عليك...

----------


## شوق الربيع

الــــجـــــزء (( 14 ))


كانت في هذيك الليله قاعده شذى ومها في الصاله ببيت أبو محمد ومعهم مريم قاعده...أما ام محمد فدخلت غرفتها ترتاح شوي...
مها بابتسامه:أقول شذى كبر بطنك...لا يكون معك توأم؟؟؟...
شذى تضحك:لا يا شيخه...أنا مسويه اشعه بس معي واحد...
مها:مشالله شكله بيطلع دب...وش كبره...
شذى بمزح:قولي مشالله...ألحين بينخفس ولدي...
مها تضحك:مشالله...ولا تزعلين يا الحلوه...
شذى:مها وش اخبار عمي من زمان عنه والله...
مها: أبوي بخير..ودايم يسأل عنكم...
مريم دق جوالها إلا تناظر بالشاشه طلع محمد زوجها..
مريم و تتنهد:وأخيـــرا دق...من العصر ادق عليه وهو ما يرد...
مها:طيب ردي قبل لا يهون...
شذى:وشوفي بالله وش عندهم بالرياض...
مريم هي قايمه وعلى وجهها ابتسامه:افا عليك يا شذى لا توصين حريص..
وقامت وردت على محمد وبعدت عن الأنظار...
مها تضحك بصوت واطي:شذى توصين مريم بشغلها..مايصير...
شذى:بس تدرين مهاوي..والله من جيت ما عمرها جرحتني بكلمه ولا أذتني...
مها:هذي مريم ما يدوم لها حال...حتى أنا مره معي عسل...ومره بصل..
شذى تضحك:خلينا من مريم أستغفر الله الحين تعتبر غيبه..وش فيك هاليومين منتي صاير تزورينا؟؟؟...
مها:شغالتي سافرت..وشغل البيت كله علي...والشغل ما يخلص...
شذى بنبرة مواسيه:الله يعينك...عاد خالد مره دقيق...ينرفز...
مها:هو من ناحية ينرفز من جد ينرفز(تقلده)ليش التلفزيون عليه غبار... ليش القلاص باقي مبلل...ليش مفرش الطاوله عليه اثر فراوله...اخوك لوع كبدي...
قعدت تضحك شذى من كلام مها...
وما قعدوا شوي إلا تجيهم مريم وبوجهها علامات أخبار مو زينه...
مريم بخوف وهي تقعد:تدرون ليش سعود ومحمد سافروا الرياض؟؟؟...
مها وشذى: ليش؟؟؟...
مريم:والله الخبر ما راح يفرحك يا شذى...
شذى والخوف بادي على ملامح وجهها:بسرعه قولي..والله قلبي طاح ببطني..
مريم بقلة حيله:أخوك سعود...طلق بشاير مرته....
شذى بصوت عالي وبإستنكار:إيـــــش تقولين؟؟؟؟...
مريم تكمل بنفس المظهر:اخوك طلقها نكايه برجلك تركي...عشان يقول محمد يطلقك...
شذى بعصبيه وهي توقف:ومن قال إن هذا حل؟؟؟...
مريم ومها:........
شذى تكمل بعصبيه مبالغ فيها:كم مره قلت لسعود..بشاير مالها دخل ما يفهمون...وبعدين كيف يعاقب بشاير على ذنب أخوها...
مريم ومها:..........
شذى بعصبيه أكبر:أبله بصراحه سعود...و محمد وهو الكبير يسوي كذا.. . ليش؟؟؟...
وما زال الصمت هو جواب مها ومريم.....
شذى بعصبيه وخوف:يا ناس انا وتركي مالنا دخل ببشاير وسعود... كم مره لا زم أقول هالكلام...ألحين وش بيصير ببشاير؟؟؟....
مريم بصوت واطي:بس هم سووا كذا عشانك...عشان تتطلقين...
شذى عصبت و عقدت حواجبها:ومن طلبهم إنهم يسوون كذا....هذا ماهو حل ليش كذا..ليش..والله حرام...بشاير مالها ذنب..ألحين على بالهم حلوا المشاكل بالعكس زادوها زياده...
وبعدها هدت عصبيتها..وبقلة حيله قعدت...وفجأه بدت ملامحها تميل للبكاء والحزن...وبدى صوتها يتهدج بالبكاء...
شذى وهي تصيح:حرااام كذا...ليش...بشاير والله لتتحطم..هي مسكينه مالها ذنب...
وبعدها قعدت تصيح وتبكي...لمن شافوها مريم ومها هدت...راحوا جنبها يكلمونها ويحاولون يواسونها...
على صوت شذى وصراخه جات أم محمد...اللي عرفت السالفه من شذى شخصيا..كانت تقولها ودموعها تسبقها وتقطع صوتها...اللي انصدمت منه ام محمد... وحست بأنه جالب للمشاكل أكثر مما هو بيحلها... بس هذا تهور محمد...أكيد هو الرأس المدبر...الله يهداك يا محمد...

***

بالليل بالفندق في الرياض..كان محمد وسعود ماخذين لهم غرفه...
سعود بتفكير:ياربي وش هالنكبه مع اخت سلطان؟؟؟...
محمد يضحك:بس والله خويك هذا...رهـــــيب....
سعود بقهر:تضحك طبعا وش عليك...ياخي هذا سلطان ما يفهم..قلت له ما أبي اخته بوجهه بس أبد اكلم جدار انا...
محمد يضحك:والأحلى لو تطلع تشبهه هههههههههههههه....
سعود يناظره بحنق زايد...خاصه إن سلطان مافيه من الجمال نقطه...
سعود:أقول محمد يا تسكت ولا ترى والله حرة اليوم أطلعها فيك....
محمد فقع ضحك وقاله:ياخي وش فيك زعلان كذا...هذي البديله وصلت وبنفسها بعد...
سعود بغيظ:مــحـــمــــد خـــــلاص...
محمد وهو يلف ظهره يبي ينام:طيب خلاص بنام...بس أحسن لك تستخير وبعدها يفرجها ربك...
سكت سعود وظل يفرك يدينه بعض بعصبيه...
محمد يكمل:وبعدين أنت وخشتك لا تنسى إني اخوك الكبير يعني لا عاد ترفع صوتك علي...
سعود بخوف و غيظ:ألحين ملزم علي إن بكره نتغدى عنده ولا...ويبيني بعد أمر بكره أشوفها...
محمد يثاوب يبي ينام:ربك كريم يا خوي...يالله تصبح على خير...
بعد ما نام محمد...ما جا لسعود نوم قعد يفكر بأحداث اليوم اللي جرت بسرعه وتلاحق مجرياتها بسرعه...فراقه لبشاير...وأميره اللي طلعت له بالطريق...بعدها توضا وفرش السجاده..وصلى إستخاره وقيام لله العلي العظيم...عسى اللي بقلبه يخف...وعسى الرحمن ينور له طريقه... خصوصا إن اللي سواه يشوف عن وراه فايده بالنسبه لتركي عشان يتأدب و لأهله بعد...بس شكل محد بياكلها غير بشاير...على طريقة الأباء ياكلون الحصرم والأبناء يضرسون...

***

من الصعب أوصف حالة بيت أبو بندر اللي انقلب فوق تحت...كان حزن وبنفس الوقت يحسون بالمهانه...كيف بنتهم تنرفض...وهي الكل يتمناها.. ماتوقعوا هذا الشي...خصوصا بشاير...حمامة السلام بينهم...
أبو بندر مع أم بندر بغرفتهم...
أبو بندر بعصبيه:الجبان...كيف يرفض بنتي بشاير كيف يتجرأ ويقول ما عاد يبيها...
ام بندر كانت تكفكف دموعها على حال بنتها وسمعتها أكيد الحين بيقولون الناس إنه شاف فيها بلى...ولا وش يخليه يتركها هو بنفسه....
أبو بندر معصب بغرفته ويدور كأسد جريح فيها:من جد حقير... ألحين وش بيقول الناس عن بنتنا...وهي مشالله كامله وما الكامل إلا وجهه سبحانه...
ام بندر وهي تصيح:يا قلبي عليك يا بشاير...وش حالها وحال قلبها الصغير ألحين؟؟؟..وش بيقولون الناس عنها...حسبي الله عليك يا سعود...
ابو بندر بعصبيه :وأنتي ليش قاعده هنا..ما تروحين لبنتك وتهدينها؟؟؟...
ام بندر تصيح:من عرفت دخلت غرفتها وهي حابسه على نفسها... وماتبي تفتح لأحد الباب...
ابو بندر:طيب لا تسوي بعمرها شي....
ام بندر سكتت وظلت تصيح على حالها....
*
*
سارا بشهقه وهي تحط يدها على فمها:حسبي الله عليك يا سعود بشاير ما تستاهل...
متعب وهو يتمدد:الخسيس النذل...تخيلي يقولها بكل برود..والله ما يستاهل إلا الذبح...
سارا بخوف:طيب وبشاير وش صار فيها لمن ردت؟؟؟...
متعب وهو يتذكر شكل بشاير بأسى:المسيكينه كانت نازله وهي لابسه ومتكشخه وفرحانه...ولمن قلت لها الخبر...انصدمت بس بدون ما تنزل ولا دمعه وطلعت تركض لغرفتها...
سارا:حرام كذا...بس هو كان يحبها..بشاير قالت لي كذا...
متعب بصراخ:كذااااااااااب... ما يحبها بس كان يلعب بعواطفها الحقير...
سارا:طيب إنت اهدى شوي...
متعب:كيف تبيني اهدى بعد اللي صار...تدرين إن بشاير الحين تعتبر مطلقه...
سارا بصوت هامس:مطلقه...يا حسرتي عليك يا بشاير...
متعب:والله لولا أبوي ولا كان سويت فيهم اليوم جريمه...
سكتت سارا..وبدت تتجمع في محاجر عيونها دموع...صدق الطيب ماله نصيب بهالدنيا...
*
*
فاطمه اللي من درت بالخبر..وهي بس قاعده تسب وتشتم وتلعن في سعود واخته شذى...وتنعتهم بأفظع و أقذر الألفاظ....
فاطمه بعصبيه:أنا كنت الداريه إن هذا الحيوان مامنه خير..بس محد صدقني...ولمن درى إن بشاير ما راح يستفيد من وراها طلقها...
ناصر زوجها كان يبي يهديها:فاطمه أهدي الحين انتي وبيصير خير...
فاطمه:بس مقهوره يا ناصر...هي كيف تقبل فيه من البدايه ياما حذرتها منه بس إذن من طين وإذن من عجين...
ناصر: ما توقعت بصير كذا...
فاطمه بقهر:بس أنا متوقعه هالشي..مستحيل هالزواج بيتم...لأن اساسه على طمع...وبعدين حتى اخته شذى مرة تركي تبي تتطلق..لأنها بعد ما استفادت شي....
ناصر: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله...وش هالكلام من جدك تتكلمين؟؟؟...
فاطمه بغيض لا يطاق:إيه والله من جدي أتكلم...وبعدين أكيد هذي فكرة شذى اللعينه...هي قالت طلق بشاير عشان تركي ينقهر ويطلقها..أعرفها أم اربعه واربعين..محد مثلي كاشفها ولا الباقين مخدوعين فيها واولهم بشاير..
سكت ناصر وهو مستغرب من اللي يسمعه...وحزين لأخت مرته...
*
*
بندر وهي يجلس بحمق: سعود...بعد ما فتحنا له بابنا وقبلنا فيه وبحالته الزريه..يجي يطلق أختي...والله لو كنت موجود كان ذبحته الواطي...
عايشه كعادتها تزيد النار حطب: حسبي الله عليك يا سعود...من جد هذي شي ما ينسكت عنه...
بندر مقهور:عايشه احس ودي انفجر..والله لو اروح بسعود اعدام ما اهتميت...أبي ابرد حرتي...
عايشه:اصلا هالعائله حقيره...حتى اخته ما عاد تبي تركي...
بندر بعصبيه:قلعت أخته...وهي من متى همتني...بس القهر اختي...
عايشه:حرق قلبكم على اختكم الله يحرق قلبه إنشالله...
بندر بعصبيه:تركي لمن يجي من السفر لازم...يطلق اخت الجربان هذا...
عايشه:طبعا لازم يطلقها وهو باقي فيها كلام...
وبهاللحظه يدخل فارس من برى بهدوء...كانت الساعه تقريبا 12 منتصف الليل...
بندر بعصبيه:فــــارس..توك راجع وين كنت؟؟؟..
فارس اخترع لمن سمع صارخ أبوه...أول مره يصرخ بوجهه.. أول مره؟؟..
فارس يبلع ريقه:هاه..كنت عند خويي...
بندر:للحيــــن؟؟؟...
فارس يدافع عن نفسه:طيب يباه لا تصرخ علي...
بندر بعصبيه:جاوب عن سؤالي بالأول؟؟؟...
فارس وهو يطلع فوق يركض:إيه للحين طيب....
بغى يلحقه بندر..بس مسكته عايشه...
عايشه تهديه:الله يهداك يا بندر...تحط حرتك بالولد...ما يصير كل هذا عشان السافل سعود...شوف كيف هرب منك...
سكت بندر وما علق لأنه يحس إن راسه مشوش...
بعد ما طلع فارس فوق...شاف اخوه فواز واقف عند الدرج...
فارس بعصبيه:وش فيه ابوك معصب كذا؟؟؟...
فواز وهو يفتح عيونه ع الآخر:ما دريت بآخر الآخبار مصيبه صارت؟؟..
*
*
أبو بندر يدق الباب على غرفة بشاير بس ما فيه رد...وكانت معه أم بندر..
أبو بندر بعصبيه وخوف:بشاير افتحي وانا ابوك....
ما فيه رد......
أم بندر:أخاف صار بالبنت شي؟؟؟...
أبو بندر يناظرها بعصبيه وبعدها يدق بأقوى من قبل...
أبو بندر:بشاير...افتحي الباب...ولا ترى والله لأكسره عليك....
وبعدها بفتره بسيطه...
بشاير فتحت الباب....
بشاير ببرود:نعم يباه؟؟؟...
ناظر فيها ابو بندر بتفحص...ما كان فيها أي آثار لبكاء...أو أي شي غريب غير شكلها إنها مصدومه...
أبو بندر:وش فيك يابوك أدق عليك ولا تردين؟؟؟...
بشاير:مافيني شي...بس إنتوا إيش فيكم؟؟؟...
قالتها ببرود وعيونها شبه ناعسه...
أبوبندر إستغرب وقعد يناظر بأم بندر اللي هي بعد مستغربه أكثر توقعوا ألحين يلقونها منهاره...
أبوبندر بإستغراب:طيب واللي صار من سعود ما زعلك؟؟؟...
بشاير بغير مبالاه:اللي ما يبيني..ما أبيــه...
وبعدها دخلت وصكرت الباب..مو مستوعب ابوبندر وام بندر اللي صار لبشاير..عكس التوقعات...توقعوا إنها منهاره..بس مادروا إنها صدمه قويه لعاشقه من حبيبها..من قوتها ما قدرت تذرف دموعها...

***

----------


## شوق الربيع

محمد يناظر بسعود بإستغراب.... مو معقوله... ما أسرع ما يتأثر... وما أسرع ما يتراجع....
محمد:سعود من جدك تتكلم؟؟؟...
سعود وهو يقعد على الكنبه بالفندق:إيه من جدي أتكلم... هذا حياتي يا محمد... مستحيل اخلي احد يتحكم فيها او يفرض رايه علي...
محمد بعصبيه:توك تتكلم؟؟؟...وألحين؟؟؟...
سعود:صح أنا غلطان إني توني أتكلم ألحين...بس أنا أبي أصلح غلطتي.. ما أبي أستمر بهالخطأ....
محمد:بس أنت طلقتها خلاص...
سعود بإبتسامه يحاول يرسمها:لأ باقي ما طلقتها....
محمد بعصبيه:واللي صار أمس ببيت ابوبندر والكلام اللي قلته لهم...
سعود:قصدك قلناه...لا تطلع نفسك برا السالفه...
محمد:سعود من جدك والله تتكلم...والله ماني قادر أستوعب...
سعود يناظره:أقولك وللمره الأخيــره...بشاير ما راح اطلقها لو تكون حياتي له ثمن.... بشاير ما صدقت القاها تبني أتركها مستحيــل... أصلا انا ما أدري كيف طعتك يا محمد... وين كان عقلي ما أدري.. وين كنت أنا نفسي ما أدري... يمكن تكون غلطه صح..بس والله كبيره... بس أنا فكرت بكلامك امس..ورحت إستخرت ربي وقعدت أصلي وادعي إن الله يفتح لي وينور لي بصيرتي...لقيت نفسي انفر من أخت سلطان ما أبيها... ولقيت نفسي أميل لبشاير اكثر واكثر واكثر...لقيت فكرة انفصالي عنها مجنونه.. شفت نفسي مره صغير... ومره نذل لمن قلت لهم ما ابي بنتكم وهي اللي وقفت في وجه اخوها وزاعلته لمن تزوج على شذى... ماحضرت ملكة اخوها على بنت عمها عشان شذى يا محمد...عشان شذى اللي سويت لها هالشي...وهي اكيد اكثر وحده بترفض وتعارض هالشي...وبعدين بشاير وتركي مستحيل تجمعهم وتحطهم بنفس وحده...ولا تزر وازره وزر اخرى... تركي بحال...و بشاير بحال... وبعدين لاحظ كيف إن تركي مامنع أخته إنها تكلمني او تقاطعني لأن أختي شذى ماعاد تبيه وتبي الطلاق مع إني كنت ضده وقلت له ما عاد نبيك...بس عمره ما دخل هالشي بيني وبين أخته... ليش هو كبير بأخلاقه..وإحنا لأ؟؟؟... مع إن أبوي ربانا ضد اللي نسويه ألحين...
محمد بعد فترة صمت طويله وبهدوء واضح بنبرة صوته بس مايدل على الرضا...
محمد:ليش ما قلت هالكلام وعاد إحنا بالشرقيه؟؟؟...
سعود بندم واضح:محمد ما ادري...بس إنت قلت لي...وما اعطيتني فرصه إني اتناقش معك... وطول ما احنا مسافرين قعدت تذكر لي...حسنات هالطلاق...وكيف إنه تركي بينكسر خشمه...وكيف إن شذى بتطلع من هالظلم اللي هي فيه...ومن اللي أنا شفته من تركي لشذى اقتنعت ولو بجزء من كلامك...
محمد:يعني أنا السبب الرئيسي في اللي صار؟؟؟؟....
سعود:كنت احد الأسباب واقواها...ما راح اقول إنت السبب الرئيسي... لأن غبائي وسلبيتي معك هي السبب الرئيسي...
محمد:وبعديـــن؟؟؟...
سعود:يمكن طعتك لأنك اخوي الكبير وكنت دايم معي... تعلمت كيف احترمك واقدرك...لأنك ساعدتني لمن أقنعت الوالد إني اسافر برى أدرس واقنعته بعدم زواجي من منال بنت عمي...اشيا كثير مستحيل انساها لك...
محمد عصب:ســـعـــود....
سعود وقف بعصبيه:محمد خلاص...خل عنك هالديكتاتوريه... لا تصير حجر...وبعدين هذي حياتي الخاصه...يعني لي أولا و أخيراً...
وبعدها قعد محمد يتنافش مع سعود برايه المفاجيء هذا... امس كان وش حلوه مقتنع...واليوم ما اسرع ما تغير...كانوا ناويين يروحون المحكمه اليوم الصباح ويطلق سعود بشاير...بس شكل عقل سعود رجع له...وفكر بس وش بيسوون مع اخت سلطان...والأكبر من هذا كله.. كيف ترجع بشاير...اللي يشوفه محمد من سابع المستحيلات... بس سعود يشوف إن هناك بصيص أمــل بعيد...
*
*
*
بالغداء راحوا لسلطان كان عازمهم...وبنفس الوقت لقاها سعود فرصه إنه يكلمه إنه بيفصخ الخطوبه من أخته اللي اصلا ما خطبها؟؟؟.... راح محمد وهو معصب من سعود ومن بشاير اللي شكلها ماتبي تفارق قلب اخوه سعود أبد...محمد قال إنه ماعاد له دخل ابد بحياة سعود...وسعود رضا بهالشي.. وقاله خل الامور اللي خربتها انا وانت اصلحها بحالي...
وصل سعود ومحمد عند سلطان اللي استقبلهم بحراره وبعد ما قعدوا وتقهووا قعد سعود يتحين الفرصه المناسبه إنه يكلمه عن أخته من دون ما يجرحه... ومحمد ماخذ موقف المتفرج الصامت... وفتح سعود الموضوع مع سلطان اللي تفاجأ من كلام سعود اللي حس إنه صاحب انحس حظ بالعالم... يفسخ خطبيتين له على يومين على التوالي كان كذا يقول لنفسه بسخريه...يشوف نفسه زير للنساء ومحطم لقلوب البنات... بدون ماتكون نياته بالأصل كذا...
سلطان:من جدك تتكلم يا سعود....
سعود بحرج بس بثقه من جد مايبي يخسر بشاير: سلطان والله إنكم نسب ماينرد... ولو ماكنت خاطب كان خذيت أختك بس مثل ماقلت لك أمس باقي قلبي معلق ببنت أبو بندر...
سلطان من دون ما يستوعب:بس طلقتها انت...
سعود:شرعيا باقي هي زوجتي..لأني ماقلت لها إنتي طالق..ولا طلقتها.. كل اللي قلته لهم أمس إني ماعاد أبي بنتكم...بس قانونيا هي زوجتي..
سلطان:يعني؟؟؟...
كان يقولها سلطان وهو مبهوت...يحس بإراقة ماء وجهه...وسعود كان حاس فيه...ومتعاطف معه بنفس الوقت...بس من ألحين مستحيل يخلي أحد يأثر بحياته الخاصه وبالأخص بالإنسانه اللي ملكت قلبه وعقله وروحه...
سعود يحلف:والله إن اختك يا سلطان من اطيب بيوت الرياض هذا إذا ما كانت السعوديه بكبرها...بس مثل ما قلت لك أمس مافيه نصيب بيني وبينها
وقعد سعود يتكلم معه إلين ما اقنعه...بس سلطان من نفسه حس إنه تسرع وهذا جزاته...خصوصا إن أميره اخته عصبت وبينت له مستحيل تاخذ واحد هي معروضه له لأنه بيحس برخصها...
وبعد الكلام مع سعود...رضى سلطان وبين لسعود إنه بيعتبر إنه ماصار بينهم أي شي من هالكلام...وسعود وضح له إنه مستحيل يأثر هالشي بصداقته...وبعدها تغدوا عنده...وقبل لا يطلعون...
سعود:هالله هالله في نفسك يا سلطان وفي اهلك..وإنشالله يعوض اختك باللي هو احسن مني بألف مره...
سلطان:ولا اوصيك إنت بعد في نفسك...وإنشالله بنت ابوبندر ترجع لك يا الغالي...ولا وين بتحصل مثل سعود؟؟؟...
ابتسم سعود لرفيقه وخوي دربه...وسلم عليه وطلع بعدها هو ومحمد على الشرقيه راجعين لأنه حس من التهور إنه يروح يكلم ابوبندر اليوم لأنه أضعف الإيمان الشي اللي بيسويه إنه يشوته(يطرده) مع الباب...
رجع وهو يفكر بردة فعل أمه...وأخته...وتركي...وبالأخص قلبه النابض بشاير....


***

بعد صلاة العصـر...
كانت فاطمه و عايشه جايين لأم بندر عشان اللي صار لبشاير... المفروض يجون يهدونها هي وبشاير...بس كعادتهم الذميمه يزيدون الطين بله...
فاطمه:ياما قلت لكم وياما حذرتكم من هالسعود..بس ماتسمعون...
عايشه وكأنها منقهره:حسبي الله عليك يا سعود...ولا وين بيلقى مثل بشاير...
أم بندر والحزن مرسوم بعيونها:ما احد حاس ببشاير....
فاطمه:كلنا حاسين فيها...بس تذكرين لمن خطبها وجيت أحذركم منه..بس بشاير عصبت وقالت مالكم دخل...
أم بندر:هالكلام مامنه فايده ألحين...
عايشه بإستفسار:وين بشاير يا عمتي؟؟؟....
ام بندر:فوق بغرفتها..لا تبي أحد يكلمها..ولا تبي تكلم أحد..ولا تبي تنزل..
فاطمه:بأطلع لها؟؟؟...
وقامت وطلعت فاطمه لبشاير....
بعد ما طلعت قالت عايشه لأم بندر:والله امس يا عمتي إن بندر عصب مره بالحيل؟؟؟..
أم بندر:ومن ماعصب؟؟؟....
عايشه:طيب وش ردة فعل تركي لمن درى؟؟؟...
ام بندر بحزن:للحين ما درى؟؟؟...بس هو بكره بيرجع...
عايشه:ما كلمتيه وقلتي له؟؟؟....
ام بندر:إلا كلم ابوه امس..بس ما قاله..بيقوله لمن يرجع....
عايشه:والله عندي إحساس يا خالتي يقولي إن شذى لها يد بالسالفه...
سكتت أم بندر...وهي باقي قلبها مشغول على بشاير...
بعدها بفتره بسيطه جاتهم فاطمه...
أم بندر:هاه يا فاطمه...كلمتيها؟؟؟...
فاطمه وهي تلتقط انفاسها:يمه...بصراحه أحس بشاير ماهيب صاحيه...
خافت ام بندر من كلام فاطمه..وعلامات الإهتمام بدت على وجه عايشه..
فاطمه تكمل:لمن دقيت عليها ماردت..وبعد مافتحت لي كلمتني ببرود وكأنه عادي عندها اللي صار..وبعدها دخلت تقول تبي تذاكر...
ام بندر:يا ويل حالي على بنتي...
عايشه:أقول فاطمه..ماتحسين إن شذى لها يد بالسالفه...
فاطمه بغيظ:مو احس إلا متأكده...أكيد هي تبي تحر تركي قامت و خلت أخوها يطلق بشاير...تبي تقهرنا وتبرد حرتها...
أم بندر:وش دخل تركي ببشاير؟؟؟...
عايشه:ما يبيلها تفكير يا الغاليه..لأنه لمن تركي خطب سلمى اختي تبي تقهره خلت اخوها يطلق بشاير اللي تصير اخت تركي لأنها تبي تقهرنا كلنا..
فاطمه:ولأن تركي بعد ما يبي يطلقها..وهي ماعاد تبيه...لأنه مثل ما قلت لكم لمن شافوا إنهم ما إستفادوا مننا...قالوا خلاص خل نفتك منهم...
أم بندر وهي مستغربه من هالكلام:معقوله شذى تفكر كذا؟؟؟...
عايشه بمكر:ياما تحت السواهي دواهي..بس إنتي الطيبه بزياده يا أم بندر..
وبعدها قعدت فاطمه وعايشه على راس أم بندر..يملونها بأكاذيبهم الباطله وتوقعاتهم الخاطئه...إلين ما اقتنعت ام بندر بكلامهم..وراحوا من عندها وهي قلبها..مليان بالكره لشذى والحقد...


***

مع غربة الشمس...واختفاء خيوط ضؤها...الحمره فاصل بين الليل وآخر النهار...وصل محمد وسعود للبيت... محمد وسعود اللي كانوا قافلين جوالاتهم...لأنهم عارفين وش ينتظرهم...اكيد سيل من الإنتقادات... والإتهامات...
أم محمد بسخريه:هلا والله بعيالي...هلا باصحاب الشغل المهم والسري...
محمد:هلا يمه...
سعود:هلا مامي...
ام محمد:مامي في عينك انت وياه...وش اللي سويتوه بالرياض؟؟؟.. سودتوا وجهينا سودا الله وجيهكم...
سعود:لا تدعين علينا يمه لا يوافق دعائك وقت استجابه الحين...
أم محمد بعصبيه:إنت بالذات يا سعود لا تكلمني...
سعود:افا...ليش يمه؟؟؟...
ام محمد باستغراب مع عصبيه:ويسوي نفسه مهوب عارف ليه... واللي سويته مع بشاير؟؟؟...
سعود:وش سويت انا؟؟؟...
ام محمد:مارحت لأهلها وقلت إنك ماعاد تبيها وطلقتها...وليش تقفلون جوالاتكم يا جعلكم اللي مانيب قايله...
سعود:اول راح اجاوب على سؤالك الثاني..جوالي(يكذب) قفل مافيه شحن وبعدين شركة الجوال الله يهداهم مهوب حاطين لنا بث...
أم محمد:وجاوبني على باقي السؤال لو سمحت؟؟؟...
سعود:هو نصه صح والباقي غلط...اولا انا صدق قلت لابو بندر ماابي بنتك...بس إني ماطلقتها باقي ومستحيل اطلقها...
ام محمد:ما تتكلم يا العاقل يا البكر يا الكبير؟؟؟...
ناظرها محمد وهو يبتسم بسخريه لأنه عرف إنه هو المقصود:وش اقول؟؟؟...
ام محمد:على هالهبال اللي مايرضاه لا مسلم ولا كافر في بنت ابو بندر وانا متأكده مثل ما انت ولدي إنك صاحب هالفكره...
محمد:صدق إني صاحب الفكره...بس الحين طلع الامر من يدي...
ام محمد:يعني انت راضي يا محمد؟؟؟...
محمد بعناد:إيه انا صاحب الفكره...انا ابي احرق قلب تركي على اخته واخذت سعود على هالاساس...سعود راح معي وكنا بنطلقها خلاص بس للأسف ولدك غير رايه بالصبح لمن بغينا نروح المحكمه عشان نبتدي إجراءات الطلاق و...
ام محمد تقاطعه بعصبيه:إسكت ولا كلمه...أفا عليك يا محمد...أفا عليك يا ولدي...أفا عليك يا ولد فيصل...
محمد بعصبيه:والله اتوقع إني ماسويت شي غلط...
ام محمد:محمد؟؟؟...كل اللي سويته وللحين ما انت راضي إن الغلط راكبك من راسك لأساسك...
محمد:وين الغلط يمه؟؟؟...بغيت تركي إنه يعرف إن إحنا مهوب هينين... وأخته ما نبيها...
سعود:لحظه يمه...اقول يا اخ محمد إنشالله هي زوجتك وإحنا ماندري... ترى بشاير زوجتي أنا... يعني القرار لي انا وبس...
محمد:سعــود...
سعود بضيق:سعود وسعود..نعم وش تبي..لا يكون قلت شي خطأ في لحضرة جنابك...
سكت محمد وقعد يخز سعود...
ام محمد:والله يا سعود إنك باللي سويته جنيت على نفسك وعلى أختك بعد إذا كنت تظن إنك ساعدتها.. وإذا تتوقع هي بتشكرك بالعكس زعلانه بالحيل عليك...
سكت سعود و محمد اللي كل واحد تفكيره رايح بجهه ثانيه محمد مقهور على نص خطته خربت...و سعود مشغول بكيفية تكفير خطايا الأمس...
لأن اللي سواه مهوب من اطباعه...

***

هل من الممكن أن اوصف لكم جرح بشاير صعب الإلتأام...كانت طول اللي صار أمس واليوم وهي مهوب مصدقه سعود يسوي فيني كذا مستحيل؟؟...
طيب أنا وش سويت له؟؟؟...
ما بينا حب؟؟؟...
مابينا عشق؟؟؟...
ما فيه أي روابط تجمعنا؟؟؟...
وين أيامنا اللي راحت؟؟؟...يمسيني بحب...ويصبحني بحب أكبر... عيشني بعالم وردي...وشكلي بأنتقل لعالم رمادي... ما كانت مصدقه تحس اللي صار اكبر من إنها تستوعبه... كانت تحس بجفاف دموعها...تحس بالعبره خانقتها طول ماهي عارفه من دون ماتقدر تطلعها... معقوله سعود هذا... اللي حبيته...وعزيته...طيب ليه يسوي فيني كذا؟؟؟...لا يكون بس عشان تركي اخوي؟؟؟...لا لا لا مستحيل...سعود طول عمره يحرص علي إني ما أتدخل بينهم...ولا هو يتدخل...وبعدين ليش يتركني؟؟؟... ليش يرفضني ...ليش وش اللي فيني؟؟؟...الحين أنا بشاير بنت عبدالله انرفض؟؟؟... وهو اللي يقول ما يبيني....الناس وش بتقول...وش راح تحكي فيني...سعود جرحها بدل الجرح جرحين...حست بأن الهوا ما عاد يكفيها حست بالإختناق...راحت تسحب لها نفس عميق واحد ورى الثاني... كان ودها تصيح بس ما فيه دموع...تبي تفرغ بركان من الأحزان والغضب من داخلها...حست بالحزن...لأن اللي توقعت إنه بيكون سبب سعادتها... صار سبب لتعاستها وجرحها بأكثر من جرح...صعب إنها تطيب... جرحها بقلبها في الصميم لمن تركها فجأه ومن دون أي مقدمات... وجرحها في كرامتها لمن رفضها...وهي اللي كثير يتمنون قربها...هو اللي رفضها مهوب هي...تحس بالمهانه الشديده كأي أنثى تنرفض وتنرد... وبتنجرح أكثر من كلام الناس...ليه إنرفضت؟؟؟....وإيش شاف فيها؟؟؟... وليه هو اللي تركها و مو هي اللي تركته؟؟؟...وكلام كثير..هذا غير الشائعات اللي بتنطلق من هنا وهناك....عمر بشاير ما توقعت إنها تصير بهالموقف... وصدق كلام فاطمه إنه طمعان فيني؟؟؟... وإنه قطني لأنه ما إستفاد مني شي؟؟؟....الحين أكيد بتتشمت فيني هي وكلهم لأنهم حذروني منه.... حست بالدوخه والتوتر من كثر هالأفكار اللي تدور براسها....

***

وصل تركي من سفرته...وهو حاس إنه صاير وراه شي...من نبرة أبوه معه... خاصه وهو يعجل عليه بالرجعه...كان مخطط إنه أول ما يرجع.. يروح يزور شذى وما يرجع إلا معها...راح لأبوه وأمه وبعد ما سلم عليهم وقعد معهم لأنه جاهم بالاول قبل لا يروح حتى بيته...بعدها سمع من امه وأبوه كل اللي صـار...انصدم من اللي قاعد يسمعه...مو معقول؟؟؟... بعد ما خلص ابو بندر من كلامه...
تركي وهو باقي مهوب مصدق:ماني مصدق عن سعود سوى كذا ببشاير وهو يحبها...
أم بندر بعصبيه:ما يحبها...قصدك يحب فلوسها...
ناظر تركي امه بإستغراب....
تركي:وش يحب فلوسها الله يهداك يمه؟؟؟...
أم بندر بعصبيه:قليل الخاتمه...كذا يسوي باختك...اكيد محد حرضه على هالشي إلا مرتك السوسه شذى...هي اللي قعدت وراه إلين ما طلقها يا جعلها الماحي...
تركي بتعجب:وش دخل شذى ألحين يمه؟؟؟...
ام بندر:كيف مالها دخل...
ابو بندر يتكلم:بصراحه يا تركي اللي صار ما ينسكت عليه أبد...
تركي يناظر ابوه بإهتمام...
ابو بندر يكمل:يعني سعود جا وقال إنه مايبي اختك وطلقها من دون سبب الحين وين اودي وجهي قدام الناس لمن يعرفون عن بنتي مرفوضه ومطلقه..
تركي وهو يفتح عيونه بعصبيه:يعني خلاص طلقها...
ابوبندر: إيه بيطلقها خلاص...جاء بقواة عين وقال ماعاد يبيها وش تبي دليل اكثر من كذا؟؟؟...
تركي:طيب وش سوت بشاير لمن عرفت؟؟؟...
ام بندر:مصكره على عمرها الباب...وما تتكلم مع احد....وحزينه بالحيل يا تركي...
إنقهر تركي وارتعف ضغطه من حركتهم...كفايه هم شيون معه عشان شذى...ألحين دخلوا بشاير بالسالفه...
تركي بعصبيه:سعود النذل...كيف يسوي في اختي كذا؟؟؟...والله ما اخليها له...وراح يعرف دواه عندي...
ابو بندر:يعني وش راح تسوي؟؟؟...
تركي بعصبيه وبقهر واضح ومتجلي على ملامح وجهه:أوريه...وباخليه يعرف كيف يرفض بشاير...
دخل سعود غرفته وهو تعبان وراجع من برا...كان يحاول يطلع من دائرة الحزن وعقدة الذنب اللي هو فيها...بالطلعه مع اخوياه...راح وخذا له شاور وبعدها طلع...وراح يتمدد على فراشه يبي ينام...أول ما غمض عيونه دق باب غرفته...
سعود:مين؟؟؟...
سمع صوت شذى...خلاها تدخل...
شذى واقفه عند الباب باين عليها إنها كانت تنتظره:ممكن أدخل واقعد معك شوي؟؟؟...
سعود يناظرها:وإذا قلت لأ؟؟؟....
شذى تناظره بعصبيه...دخلت وصكرت الباب وراحت قعدت على كرسي طاولة الكمبيوتر....
شذى بعصبيه:لأ مو على كيفك...أنا من متى وأنا قاعده انتظرك... لازم اتكلم معك....
سعود كان تعبان...إكتفى إنه يناظرها وهو منسدح...
شذى إنقهرت منه: سعود...قوم كلمني واقعد لا تكلمني وانت منسدح....
قام سعود وقعد وهو يتأفف....
سعود بتأفف:والله إنك رايقه..جايه آخر الليل وتبيني اتناقش معك... الصراحه مافيني شده على الحوار معك...عشان كذا تعالي بكره الصباح و نتكلم بكل شي تبينه...
شذى:عشان تقعد تضحك علي وأقوم والقاك طالع...ولا نايم...لا ما فيه انا أشوفه إنه الحين الوقت المناسب...
سعود:امري لله قولي وش عندك؟؟؟....
قامت شذى وراحت جلست متربعه على السرير بجنبه....
شذى:الحين ممكن اعرف وش السبب اللي خلاك تطلق بشاير؟؟؟...
سعود:يعني للحين ماتعرفين ليش؟؟؟...
شذى:للحين ما اعرف...قولي انت؟؟؟...
سعود:عشانك إنتي طال عمرك....عشان يطلقك رجلك ونفتك منه...
شذى بإنفعال وعصبيه:كيف تسوون هذا كله من وراي...
سعود:والله آسف إني ما خذيت الأذن منك طال عمرك قبل لا نروح مهوب انتي الكبيره....
شذى تناظره:لا تقعد تتطنز انت وخشتك...قولي الحين ليش إنت سويت كذا مع بشاير؟؟؟....
سكت سعود ومالقى رد...
مسكت شذى يده وخلته يلف إتجاهها ويتربع قبالها على السرير...
شذى بهدوء:سعود تكلم...عمري ما شفتك سلبي كذا؟؟؟...
سعود:يعني انا الحين تتوقعين سلبي؟؟؟...
شذى:سلبي إذا كان ماعندك سبب للي سويته غير طاعتك لمحمد لمن قالك كذا...
سعود:شذى...عمري ماكنت ضعيف مثل ألحين...
شذى:طيب قولي وجاوب على سؤالي...وش الأسباب اللي كانت عندك خلتك تطلق بشاير...
سعود بإنفعال:أنا ما طلقت بشاير...بس قلت لهم ماعاد أبي بنتكم...
شذى:مسوي لي فيها بريء...المهم قولي ألحين عندك أسباب خلتك تسوي كذا؟؟؟...
أومأ رأسه سعود بالإيجاب...كان مثل يفكر يبي يرتب ويحضر افكاره عشان يقولها...
أما شذى سكتت وقعدت تناظره بترقب و إنتظار لسماع تبريراته...
سعود يتكلم:الصراحه يا شذى بأقولك الأسباب واتمنى إنك ماتقاطعيني بكلامي أبد...
شذى وهي تحط يدها على فمها:اوعدك ما أتكلم إلا إذا طلبتني...
سعود تعب من التفكير وقرر إنه ما يرتب كلامه يقوله كذا بدون تنسيق أو تنميق...
سعود وهو يناظر بعيون شذى والألم مبين في عيونهم الإثنين: بصراحه يا شذى...أنا كنت مقهور من تركي إلى حد كبير...كان يقهرني ليش يتركك هنا لشهور وهو هناك يسرح ويمرح في الرياض...ومع من؟؟؟...مع الحبيبه بنت عمه سلمى...كانت بشاير من سوالفها تقولي عن هذا كله... تقول إن تركي بإستمرار يزور بنت عمه... هذا غير المكالمات اللي توصل بينهم الإثنين بأنصاف الليالي...طبعا بنت عمه سلمى هذي...كانت تتبجح بهالمكالمات بإجتماعات العائله...كان يقهرني بهالشي... عشانك اختي وحرمته وحامل..ما يسأل عنك كثير...أنا كنت انقهر وأفور... غير هذا كله كانت تقولي بشاير لازم إن شذى ترجع...وبأسرع ما يمكن... لأن العائله هناك كلها...كانت تطالب تركي إنهم يطلقونك...إذا كنتي ما تبين ترجعين.. غير هذا كله... كانت العائله مقرره إنه يكون زواج تركي من سلمى بعد عيد الفطر بأسبوع....او اكثر المهم إنه يكون بعد زواجي... وقالت لي بشاير إنه بكذا لازم ترجعين....
سكت سعود...سحب له نفس...حس إن الكلام اللي قاله أخذ منه طاقه... وطاقه كبيره بعد...
شذى اللي كان كلام سعود لها مثل اللي ينكأ جرحها...إكتفت فقط بالنظر لأخوها عشان يكمل...
سعود يكمل بنفس ما إبتدى:تعرفيني...الحميه قامت عندي...كان الدم يفور بعروقي من القهر...مقهور من كل شي حولي... بصراحه يا شذى ومن دون زعل...انا كنت في قرارة نفسي ما ابيك تطلقين... وكنت اخاف أقولك هالكلام...تظنين إني أقوله عشان إني أبي الفكه منك وإنك مضايقتنا... وأنا والله ما كنت بأقوله إلا لسببين...لأن ابوي كان رافض رفض قاطع طلاقك من ملك تركي عليك...وكان رافض حتى إنه ينفتح هالموضوع قدامه... والسبب الثاني واللي أنا متاكد منه إنك تحبينه...بس مع هذا كنت لمن اشوف إصرارك على الطلاق أصر معك...لأن الإنسان الشريف مهما يحب و مهما يعشق...كرامته عنده فوق كل شي...محمد لمن عرض علي الفكره إني اطلق بشاير...إستغربت...إلا انصدمت...وقلت أكيد محمد انهبل... بس بعد ما تناقشت معه شوي وبين لي بعض الحسنات إذا سويت اللي قال لي عليه من إن تركي بينقهر وبيحس باخته مثل ماحسينا فيك لأنك أختنا... وأنا كنت أبي العائله هناك بعد تنقهر وتعصب وتحس بعقدة الذنب اللي كانوا سبب في اللي إنتي فيه...وصار ببنتهم...كلهم...مقهور...ليش يطالبون بطلاق اختي....ولو كان هذا بطلبك...بس ابغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق... فكرت وقلت ليش ما أسوي اللي قاللي عليه محمد...بس من دون ما اطلقها طلاق رسمي...يعني ما اروح المحكمه واطلقها...قلت لا بس أسوي تمثيليه قدامهم كلهم...بس في الاخير بعلق بشاير كم شهر...واراجعها... وكنت واثق إنها بترجع لأنها تحبني وأحبها...وخصوصا إذا عرفت الدوافع والأسباب اللي خلتني اسوي كذا...بس لمن وصلنا بيت أبو بندر... خفت ورجفت...وقلت بنفسي...لا يصير كل شي واقع يعني صدق بغيت أتراجع عن كل شي بس محمد سحبني معه...كنت مثل المنوم مغناطيسيا... أو خلينا نقول مسطول....لأني من جد كنت مسطول لأني سمعت كلامه... بعد ما دخلنا مجلس ابوبندر حسيت بالخوف اللي بدى يرعد بكل أوصالي... خفت...ما خفت من أحد...بس خفت إن الطلاق يتحول لواقع... وبالفعل تكلمنا...أحس كأنه كابوس....تلاسن محمد مع متعب اخو تركي... تقريبا كنت ساكت...ومحمد اللي يتكلم عني...حسيت إني بترك بشاير صدق مع إن كل اللي أسويه تمثيليه...يعني إستحاله أطلق بشاير...بس هذيك اللحظات قلت بنفسي خلاص أنا طلقت بشاير...خلاص بشاير ماعادت لي...وطلعت من عندهم وانا ابكي يا شذى...ولا تستغربين إذا دريتي...بكيت لأني حسيت إنها خلاص ضاعت من يدي...ورحنا لسلطان خويي....و بغى يسوي لي فيها فزعه..وقال لي لك أختي...انتفضت وخفت...بعد ما رحنا الفندق كنت محتار أكمل اللي سويته واطلق بشاير وبعدها آخذ اخت خويي ولا أرد أخت سلطان...واراجع بشاير...فكرت وتعبت...بالنهايه إستخرت... ماخاب من استخار....ارتحت للقرار الثاني...واعتذرت لسلطان عن اخته... وقررت إني اكمل مشواري...إني أراجع بشاير...بس لعل وعسى إن تركي واهله يتأدبون....عن اللي كانوا يفعلونه فيك....لأني مره كنت راجع متأخر ولمن دخلت وقبل لا انام رحت المطبخ أبي مويه وسمعتك تكلمين تركي وكنتي بالصاله تحت...سمعتك تكلمينه وأنتي تبكين...تشكين وتشتكين... تعاتبينه على افعاله السابقه معك...وإنه بنت عمه ماخذه كل تفكيره..وإنتي بالظل.. وانا ماحبيت لك الظل يا شذى...
ناظرت شذى أخوها بنظره حنان:كل هذا عشاني يا سعود...
هز راسه سعود بنعم....
شذى:بصراحه يا سعود ما أدري وش اقولك...بس بصراحك... أحس من الصعب إلا المستحيل إن بشاير ترجع لك...
سعود:بس أنا أشوف إنه باقي فيه أمل....ولو ضعيف...
إبتسمت شذى لأخوها وقامت تبي تطلع لأنها حست إنه تعب وهو يتكلم... تبيه يرتاح...وهي بعد تبي ترتاح...
شذى:إنشالله ترجع...
راحت شذى من عند اخوها...وهي تفكر بكلام سعود عن تركي وسلمى ومكالماتهم وزياراته لها...حست بالعذاب اللي يكتوي بقلبها.... حست بالحزن...أكيد إنه الحين المتيم في هواها...تارك العالم لعيونها...
أما سعود حس بالراحه شوي لمن فضفض عن اللي بقلبه...حط راسه على المخده...نام وبشاير تسبح وسط أحلامه...

***

----------


## شوق الربيع

باليــوم الثاني...سوى ابو بندر إستدعـاء طارئ للعائله كلها...عشان يشوفون حل باللي صـار مع بشاير...خصوصا إنه كان ينتظر حضور تركي...مو هو النسيب...والقريب جدا لعائلة ابو محمد لأنه ماخذ بنتهم...
متعب بعصبيه:طبعا يا تركي بتطلق بنت ابو محمد؟؟؟....
ابو فارس بندر:اكيـــد..مثل ما سوى بأختنا...نسوي باخته...
متعب:الحقير.... خل يشوف من إحنا...
تركي يناظرهم بتحدي:مستحيل أطلق شذى...
أبو بندر:وإذا قلت لك طلقها يا تركي...
تركي يناظرهم بحيره مع إنه حاقد على شذى...بس ما ينكر حبه الجنوني لها...
تركي:يباه الله يهداك وش دخل هذا فيذا؟؟؟...
ابو بندر:مثل ما قالوا اخوانك...وهو كما تدين تدان...
تركي:شذى لا تدخلونها بالموضوع...إنتوا بس عليكم بسعود...
متعب عصب:يعني كيف يا تركي؟؟؟...طلق اخته وفكنا ياخي...
بندر:بصراحه يا تركي...مو حلوه بحقنا إنهم يهينوننا بأختنا... وإحنا بنرد لهم فعلتهم باختهم...وش تبي الناس تقول عنا...
متعب معقد حواجبه:تركي بالأول كنت ما أدخل بينك وبين مرتك بمشاكلكم بس لمن وصل الأمر لبشاير...ماراح أسكت...وما برضى المذله على أختي إذا كنت ترضاها...
تركي عصب:متعب...حتى أنا ما أرضى المذله على أي واحد من اهل بيتي سواء اختي او غيرها...بس شذى مالها دخل...
أبو بندر:تركي...بعدين معك؟؟؟...
تركي حس إنه لازم يساير اهله...بس من دون ما يخسر شذى مع إنه حاقد عليها بقوه...
تركي بدهاء:طيب يباه إنت قلت لي...إن سعود لمن جا شكله متردد...
أبوبندر:وش دخل هذا هاللحين؟؟؟...
تركي:و محمد اللي كان واثق وجاي يتكلم عن سعود مع إن سعود قاعد...
متعب:أنا كنت موجود...وكلامك صح يا تركي بس وش تقصد؟؟؟...
تركي بثقه واضحه في كلامه:أنا كنت متأكد عن محمد ورى السالفه..وهو كان يبيني أطلق أخته بس أنا أرفض...
سكت تركي وقعد يناظر بوجوه اخوانه وابوه اللي كانوا منتبهين لكلامه...
تركي:هو عاد لقاها فرصه إنه يجيني عن طريق بشاير وسعود..عشانه يبيني أنقهر وأرجع واطلق اختهم...بس معصي أطلقها...
متعب بضيق:ياخي طلقها وفكنا...
بندر:طلقها يا تركي واترك هالعايله عنك...والله ماوراهم إلا المشاكل...
تركي يناظرهم وبإصرار أكبر:يا جماعه أنتوا تفهمون عربي... قلت لكم والله ما بطلقها...(وبعصبيه)والحين صايره المسأله عناد عندي...
متعب عصب:عناد لمن يا تركي؟؟؟...
تركي عصب بعد هو:عناد لكم...وعناد لأهلها...انا أكره ما يجيني إن أحد يتدخل في حياتي الشخصيه...فرجاء لا تتدخلون...
أبوبندر بهدوء:خلاص بنشوف وش بتسوي يا تركي...
تركي:بتشوف اللي يعجبك يابو بندر..إنشالله..

***

كانت أم محمد قاعده مع محمد ولدها...
ام محمد:ممكن اعرف ليش سويت كذا يا محمد؟؟؟...
سكت محمد وما رد....
أم محمد:ليش ما ترد يا محمد؟؟؟...
محمد:لأني عارف إن ردي ما بيعجبك...
أم محمد:بس أبي أسمع تبريرك...انا انتظرتك كم يوم عشان تهدى وبعدها بأشوف وش بخاطرك...
محمد:بصراحه تركي قاهرني..وقلت لازم أعلمه الصح...وبعدين فكرت كيف نفتك منه..وهو ما يبي يطلق شذى...وهي اصلا تبي الفكه منه ومسوي لها أزمه... وبعدين مالقيت غير هالحل قدامي...
ام محمد:وش خلاك تفكر بسعود وبشاير؟؟؟...
محمد:أجرحه بنفس المكان اللي جرحني فيه...
أم محمد بحسره:ألحين هذي تربيتي فيك يا محمد؟؟؟...
محمد بتفكير:يمه...انتي اكثر وحده تعرفيني يجن جنوني لمن أحد يغلط علي انا او احد من اخواني...وتركي ياما غلط على اختي بس الحين لازم ياخذ جزاه هو...
ام محمد بانفعال:إنت عليك بتركي...بس بشاير ابعدها عنه... مسكينه وش السبب اللي سوته غير إنها أخته...
محمد:بس يمه أنا ماعاد قدرت أتحمل أشوف دموع اختي... ما عاد قدرت أشوف نظرة الحزن اللي ساكنه بعيونها...
ام محمد وهي تربت على كتفه:أنا اكثر ما يعجبني فيك يا محمد حميتك على خوانك وإنك ماترضى عليهم...بس ما يعجبني فيك تهورك ياولدي...
محمد:ألحين لمن بغيت افك شذى من المشاكل اللي هي فيها صرت متهور؟؟؟...
أم محمد:الله يهداك بس يا محمد...
محمد:طيب ألحين شذى زعلانه؟؟؟...
أم محمد:هي زعلانه على بشاير....تقول مالها ذنب ومحد كان موقف معها وهي بالرياض غير بشاير..محد كان يزاعل تركي على افعاله غيرها...
محمد:يعني مهيب راضيه؟؟؟...
أم محمد:أبـــد مهوب راضيه...
سكت محمد وقعد يناظر بوجه أمه..وهو يحس من الداخل بكبر غلطته بس غروره واعتداده بنفسه رفض إنه يفصح هالشي....غلطته كانت بالنسبه له إنه ما إستشارهم...بس اما عن طلاق بشاير وسعود فكان مقتنع مئه بالمئه إنه مهوب غلطان...بالعكس فكره روعه وخطيره جدا جدا...
*
*
راح محمد و نادى شذى اللي كانت قاعده مع بناته تلعب معهم بالمكعبات...
محمد وهو يجلس على الكنبه بالصاله اللي كانوا قاعدين فيها:شذى...
شذى وهي تناظر فيه:هـــلا...
محمد: تعالي اقعدي أبيك بسالفه..
شـذى وهي تترك اللي بيدها وتقوم:هلا يا محمد بغيت شي؟؟؟...
محمد يبتسم لها:لا بس حبيت ادردش معك شوي...
راحت شذى وجلست قباله...
محمد يناظر ببناته اللي يلعبون:شذى إنتي باقي زعلانه من اللي صار مني؟؟؟...
سكتت شذى وماقدرت ترد...لأنها من جد باقي زعلانه...
محمد:يعني افهم إنك باقي زعلانه...شذى ترى كل اللي سويته عشانك...
شذى بإنفعال تلقائي:بس يا محمد طريقة علاجك للمشكله خطأ...خطأ إنك تدخل عناصر مالها دخل ولا غلطت بالمشكله...
سكت محمد وقعد يناظرها...بهاللحظه حس إن طريقة علاجه للمشكله خطأ بقوه...
محمد:يعني الغلط راكبني من ساسي لراسي؟؟؟...
صعب على شذى إنها تقول لأخوها اللي يكبرها 14 سنه إنك غلطان...
شذى تناظره بأسى:محمد أنا مقدره شهامتك وموقفك من مشكلتي...بس بشاير مالها دخل...
محمد بضيق:خلاض يا شذى إذا إنتي وسعود ماعاد تبوني أتدخل بمشاكلكم اوعدك من هاللحظه ماعاد أتدخل أبد...
شذى وهي تشد على يده:محمد لااا...لا تقول كذا...انا وسعود من لنا غيرك بعد الوالد الله يرحمه...إنت أخوي و ابوي و عزوتي كلها يا محمد...
محمد إبتسم بحنان لشذى...عرف إنه تعجل شوي...بس هذا لا يحول بينه وبين أخوانه...اللي ما عاد لهم غير بعض...


***

ببيت أبو بندر...كان تركي جاي عشان يشوف بشاير اللي من جا ما شافها ..ورفضت هي إنها تنزل...بس هالمره ما جا إلا عشانها هي...هي وبس بعد ما سلم على أمه وقعد معها 5 دقايق طلع لبشاير...أبوه كان بالمكتب..
طلع لها فوق لغرفتها...دق الباب مافيه رد.... رجع ودق الباب مره ثانيه عليها... فتحت الباب وناظرته إستغربت إن تركي يطلع لها... بس اكيد عشان اللي صـار...
بشاير بإبتسامه بارده:هــلا تـركي...
تركي يبتسم لها وهو مشتاق لها وقلقان عليها بالحيل:هلا ببشوره اخبارك؟؟..
بشاير تبتسم:تمام...
تركي يناظرها بمزح:وراك ما تسلمين على خوك وهو توه جاي من السفر؟؟؟...
إبتسمت بشاير وسلمت على اخوها...وقالت له إنها نست...
تركي:بشاير يعني بنقعد نسولف كذا وانا عند الباب..ماتبيني ادخل؟؟؟... (يغمز لها) لا تكون غرفتك معفوسه؟؟؟...
ضحكت بشاير:لا ادخل...مرتبه الغرفه...
بعدها دخل تركي وبشاير وقعد مقابلها هي على السرير وهو سحب كرسي التسريحه وقعد قبالها...
تركي بجديه:ألحين ممكن أعرف وش سبب هالحداد والإنعزال عن أهلي؟؟؟...
بشاير بالنسبه لها كان كلام تركي مثل اللي يرش العطر على الجرح.. الالم والحرقه تتضاعف عندها وبداخلها...
بشاير بإبتسامه سخريه:يعني انت للحين ماتدري وش السبب؟؟؟...
تركي بجديه وبقهر ماحب يبينه لبشاير:بس لا تخلينه يدمر حياتك... إنتي باقي صغيره والف واحد يتمناك..والعمر اقي قدامك... واللي يبيعك برخيص بيعيه بتراب...
بشاير بهاللحظه حست إن دموعها بدت تتجمع بعيونها..دموعها اللي كانت رافضه النزول...ألحين بتنزل و بشجون ايضا....
بشاير بدى فكها يرجف:تركي...إني انرفض..ويقول ما يبيني أحس إني مجروحه إلا مطعونه...أحس بالإهانه القويه...وبالصميم... والمشكله اللي توقعته إنه بيبع الدنيا عشاني...هو اللي باعني ومن دون أي سبب... ألحين اللي يسوى واللي ما يسوى بيلوك بسيرتي...
تركي تأثر بكلام أخته اللي يعزف على الوتر الحساس بقلبه....
تركي:بشاير...صدقيني محد بيتكلم فيك إلا اللي في قلبه مرض أو حاقد... و اللي عطاك سعود...بيعطيك غيره... بس إنتي لا تخلين هالشي نهاية العالم والدنيا بالنسبه لك...وصدقيني بيجي اليوم اللي سعود بيندم فيه أشد الندم عليك...
بشاير بقهر:والله لو يجيني من الشرقيه زحف...ما أرجع له... بس خليه يرسل لي ورقتي...
بعدها قعد تركي يهدي من بشاير اللي كانت انخرطت في بكاء مرير و حزين...أفرغت آلآم أيام كانت كابتتها على قلبها...تركي بالبدايه خلاها تبكي...لأنه أكيد بيخفف عن اللي بقلبها...بس بعدين قعد يلاطفها ويهديها..
وقبل ما يطلع تركي...
بشاير وهي تمسح دموعها:مشكور يا تركي على هالزياره...
إبتسم تركي:لا يا شيخه عادي بس إضحكي...
ضحكت بشاير مجامله لأخوها...وتركي كان عارف من هالشي...
تركي:أجل يالله مع السلامه تراني بكره مسافر للشرقيه...
بشاير:ليـــه عشان شذى؟؟؟...
تركي يعقد حواجبه:عشان شذى....و سعود ومحمد...
بشاير:بس أنا ماعاد ابيه...
تركي:ولا انا...بس لازم يعرف إن وراك رجال....
طلع تركي من عندها...وهي حزينه... باكيه على فقد الأحبه...بقرارة نفسها حست إن شذى لها دخل بالسالفه...كان هذا من تأثير كلام فاطمه عليها... اللي زارتها بعد آخر مره..وجلست معها قرابه الثلاث ساعات... أكدت لها فاطمه فيها..إن شذى ورى السالفه...لأنها أكيد تبي تقهر تركي مثل ما أخذ عليها سلمى...ولأن سعود حتى ما إستفاد من فلوسها ومركزها الإجتماعي ...بشاير آمنت بجزء من الفكره...لأن كل اللي صار مافيه دليل يثبت براءة سعود واخته شذى من اتهامات فاطمه...بالعكس كل الدلائل تشير إلى صدق تنبؤاتها و توقعاتها....واللي اكد لها هالكلام...إن شذى ما دقت عليها أبد بعد اللي صار...ما يؤكد لبشاير توطئها مع سعود اخوها؟؟؟؟....

***

باليوم التالي سافر تركي للشرقيه....هو بالمطار ينتظر إقلاع الطائره دق جواله....اللي قطع عليه أفكاره...وهو يفكر بشذى ونهاية هالعلاقه المهترئه معها....يعني معقوله ألحين إنها ماعادت تبادله نفس الحب اللي يبادلها... معقوله تكون شذى نفس ماقالت أمه وفاطمه له باليوم اللي قبله بعد ما طلع من عند بشاير ولقى فاطمه جايه ببيت اهلها...فاطمه وام بندر قعدوا يقنعون تركي إنه يطلق شذى...اللي اكيد هي الجندي المجهول اللي كان السبب بكل اللي صار...وإنها تبي تنتقم من تركي... ومنهم كلهم... بسبب زواجه عليها من سلمى... تركي أنكر هذا وبشده...بس هذا ما منعه إنه يفكر بكلامهم...
ناظر الجوال شاف سلمى داقه...ماكان رايق إنه يكلمها...بس ضغظ على نفسه ورد...
تركي:هلا سلمى...
سلمى:هلا تركي...وينك مامريت علي بعد مارجعت؟؟؟...
تركي:والله مشغول يا سلمى...
سلمى:مشغول عني يا تركي؟؟؟...
تركي بضيق:والله مشغول يا سلمى...وأنا الحين بالمطار مسافر للشرقيه...
سلمى:مسافر؟؟؟...توك راجع...بس عارفه هذا كله من العقربه شذى...
تركي:وش دخل شذى ألحين؟؟؟...
سلمى:كل اللي صار فيك وباختك...هي السبب فيه ولا تقولي ليش تقولين كذا لأن العائله كلها تقول نفس كلامي...
انقهر تركي...ما رضى على شذى يحس إنهم يسبونه بدل مايسبونه... ويتهمونه قبل لا يتهمونها....
تركي بضيق:كل هالكلام كذب...وبعدين أنا رايح أشوف السالفه منهم...
سلمى مقهوره:إنت ليش ما ترضى عليها مع إنها غلطانه والكل عارف...
تركي:كل هذا كلام...
سلمى إنقهرت زياده:اوكيه يله ما اطول عليك...
تركي:يله مع السلامه...
صكر منها وقعد يفكر...ألحين الكل يتهمك يا شذى...بس معقوله تكون لها يد بالسالفه....ما أتوقع...خصوصا إن بشاير أحب اهلي لها ولا ترضى عليها والدليل إنها اختارتها لأخوها....

بعد كذا أعلن بالمطار عن موعد إقلاع الطائره...سافر تركي وبباله ألف سؤال..وامنيه وحده اللي هي إنه مايبي يكون لشذى دخل باللي صار...

أما سلمى إنقهرت بقوه...وقعدت تسب وتلعن بشذى...وحاقده على تركي لأنها لمن زعلت ما راضها...بس يصير خير كذا كانت تقول في نفسها...

***

حزن بشاير المصطير عليها....والالام اللي متغلغله بحناياها...ماكانت تحس فيها لوحدها...بالعكس كان الكل متعاطف معها...و خصوصا ابو وام بندر كل ما حاولوا إنهم يطلعونها من اللي هي فيه كانت تتكوم على أحزانها أكثر...
الليله راحت مع أختها فاطمه و نوف بنت فاطمه...لأحد المجمعات التجاريه المنتشره بالرياض....
راحت معهم بعد ما طلبها أبوها وترجاها إنها تطلع منهم...راحت وهي مخنوقه لبست وطلعت مثل الرجل الآلي....
بالمجمع قعدت على أحد طاولات الكوفي شوب وقعدت تتأمل بالناس الرايحه والجايه....تشوف الإبتسامه مرسومه على وجيههم... تشوف السعاده تحيط بوجه بعض البشر اللي موجودين بالمكان...
حاولت معها اختها فاطمه ونوف إنهم يطلعونها بالسوالف من اللي هي فيه... بس كل محاولاتهم باءت بالفشل....والفشل الذريع جدا...
بعدها رجعوا...وفاطمه حاقده على شذى أكثر واخوها سعود...
وماقدرت إلا تلعن وتسب فيهم قدام بشاير...وإنهم سبب ضياع مستقبل اختها الصغيره؟؟؟....


***

بالصبــاح....
كان ببيت أبو محمد بالمجلس محمد وسعود... وخالد...
خالد:ياخي أنتوا ما تستحون على وجيهكم في اللي سويتوه ببنت أبو بندر...
سعود:وإنت وش تبي...لا يكون شايل هم الأمه العربيه وبناتها على راسك؟؟؟...
خالد بعصبيه:أقول انثبر أنت بالذات... من جد يا سعود اللي سويته ما يدل على إنك...ولا خلني ساكت أحسن...
سعود وهو يناظره وعيونه ضاقت بإستفسار:لا قول ليش سكت...
خالد:والله مقهور يا جماعه....ليه كذا والله لو أبوي عايش...ما كان رضى باللي سويتوه....
محمد:أنتوا وش فيكم محد راضي باللي سويته ليش؟؟؟... بس يا خالد ترى سعود ما طلق مرته ولا راح يطلقها...
خالد بسخريه:وإنشالله متأمل إنها بتسامحك هي واهلها على اللي سويته معها...
سكت سعود.... ومحمد كان ينتظر رد سعود...
خالد يكمل:أنا عني لو كنت مكانهم...مستحيل أرجع بنتي لواحد قال مايبيها عندي تموت ولا أردها له...لأنه المسأله وصلت للكرامه...
سعود ومحمد:...........
خالد:أصلا كيف طرت لكم هالفكره ما أدري...وبعدين من متى انت يا سعود صاير إمعه تمشي ورى كلام أي احد يقولك راي...
محمد:خـالـد....
خالد:محمد اسكت واللي يرحم والديك...سعود اثبت بهالشي خبثه وأنانيته...
سكت محمد...
أما سعود غرق بحزنه...وهو يفكر ليش صرت إمعه مع محمد؟؟؟... صادق خالد..أنا غلطت وغلطتي كبيره...أنا أموت على بشاير... كيف تخليت عنها بهالسهوله...وهل اللي سويته يعتبر تخلي عنها... أنا بس حبيت أقهر تركي... مستحيل اتخلى عن بشاير إلا باليوم اللي ياخذ فيه ربي امانته فيني؟؟؟...


***


بنفس الصبــاح...إلتقت سلمى و سارا باحد المجمعات التجاريه.. التقوا على فطور عازمه فيه سلمى سارا صديقة الطفوله والصبا... وبعدا يبون يطلعون بجوله تسوق مع بعض...قد نسوا عنها...من أيام الثانويه ما قد طلعوا مع بعض... يمكن لهم 9 سنين؟؟؟...
وهم يفطرون...
سلمى:اخبارك سارا؟؟؟...
سارا:تمام....بس والله مفاجأه هالعزيمه الصباحيه معك...
سلمى تضحك:لأني قد نسيتها...من متى ماقد طلعنا مع بعض...
سارا تبتسم:صح من زمان عنها....
سلمى:شفتي وش صار ببشاير؟؟؟...
سارا بحقد:حسبي الله عليه....من جد حقير سعود...
سلمى:كله من السوسه شذى...
سارا:من قال؟؟؟...
سلمى:الكل يقووول....
سارا:أشك في هالكلام....لأن شذى تحب بشاير مره...
سلمى: كل هالحب تمثيل بتمثيل...
سارا:لأ ما أصدق...بس اللي صار لبشاير يثبت لي إن الرجال طلع ما فيهم خير...وإنهم مال الوحده معهم أمان...يمكن بأي لحظه إنهم يتركونا...
سكتت سلمى...أما سارا قعد مسترسله بكلامها عن الرجال وإنه مالهم أمان مهما يبدي محبه وعشق....


***

كان الجو متوتر ببيت أبو محمد بوجود تركي...
تركي يكلم محمد وخالد اللي كانوا موجودين:أتوقع كفايه لحد ألحين إن شذى قاعده هنا...خلوها تستعد لأني بكره بمر وآخذها...
محمد:وإذا قلت لك لأ...
تركي بتحدي:ما تقدر يا محمد...ومادامني قلت بآخذها يعني بآخذها...
محمد عصب:وإنت بعد...
قاطعه خالد:محمد خلاص إهدى...
تركي:أصلا كيف لك وجه تتكلم يا محمد بعد اللي سويته بالرياض؟؟؟...
محمد:وش سويت يا تركي؟؟؟...هذا جزء من اللي انت تسويه...
تركي يعقد حواجبه:وش تقصد؟؟؟....
سعود اللي كان توه داخل...وقف وشاف تركي...ناظروا الأثنين بعض لفتره بسيطه...سعود حاس بمثل الذنب إتجاه تركي...يمكن لأنه يشوف تركي هاللحظه إنه اخو بشاير...الحبيبه...
سعود:هلا تركي...
تركي يناظره بإستحقار:هلا...هلا بطليق أختي...
بحلق سعود فيه...وقاله:بس أنا للحين ما طلقتها....
تركي بإصرار:بس بتطلقها وترسل لها ورقتها...واتركها يا سعود... مو إنت اللي قلت إنها ماتناسبك...
سعود يناظر تركي بكبر يبي يقهره على نظراته:أفـكـر إني أطلقها أو لأ...
تركي انقهر:سعود بتطلقها ورجلك فوق رقبتك...
سعود يرفع صوته:تركي لا تنسى إنك ببيتنا...وانا للحين محترمك لسببين إنك رجل اختي...وأنا رجل أختك...
تركي:ما يشرفني يا سعود إنك تكون نسيبي بكلا الحالتين...
سعود:طيب ليش انت ألحين جاي؟؟؟...عشان تسمعني هالكلام؟؟؟...
خالد:تركي يبي يراجع مرته...
سعود:الراي لشذى..إذا تبي ترجع ترجع...
تركي:الراي مهوب لحد ألحين...انا تركتها فتره طويله...قلت أنتظر... بش شكلها...ما عقلت وما تبي ترجع...
محمد:احترم نفسك يا تركي....
تركي:انا محترم نفسي من البدايه...بس إنتوا اللي تطلعون الواحد من طوره...
خالد:تـــركـــي...ألحين وش تبي أنت؟؟؟...
تركي:ابي أراجع مرتي وولدي؟؟؟...
خالد:بس لا تقعد تتأمر كذا...هذا مهوب اسلوب...
حس تركي إنه المفروض ما يتعرض لخالد...لنه أكثر اخوان شذى إحترام وأخلاق وثقل وعقل...
تركي:آسف يا خالد إن غلطت عليك...بس أخوانك...
محمد:اختي مالها رجعه معك...
تركي:بترجع...وتقعد عندي إلين ماتولد..ولمن تولد...تعالوا خذوها...
سعود بتلقائيه:وولدها؟؟؟...
تركي:هذا ولدي...وبيعيش مع ولده..واختكم مصيرها ترجع لكم...
محمد:خلاص خلها هنا إلين ماتولد...ولمن تولد تعال خذ ولدك...
تركي:لأ تولد عندي...عشان لا تجي بعدين وترفض تعطيني إياه...
طلع تركي وحدد لهم إنه بكره جاي وبياخذها...
*
*
....:ماني شغالة أبوه عشان يقول كذا...
أم محمد:بس إنتي هدي بالك...
شذى:لأ....ليش على باله إني جاريه عنده...
أم محمد:روحي معه يا شذى...
شذى تناظر بأمها:زهقتي مني يماه؟؟؟....
أم محمد:أزهق من هالدنيا إلا إنتي...
بعدها طلعت أمها من عندها وقعدت تفكر...بالنهايه هي مصيرها الطلاق... بس تخاف تركي إنه يطلقها ويقطها من دون ولدها....قعدت تفكر... وين تروح هو بيطلقها سواء رجعت معه أو قعدت عند اهلها..بكت لمن عرفت بهالشي...إستخارت الله سبحانه وتعالى...مالت لراي إنها تروح معاه... عشان حتى تشوف بشاير وتشرح لها موقف أخوها...لأنها مره متفشله من إنها تدق عليها....عشان لا تظن بشاير...إنها شمتانه فيها...

***

كانت حصه بزياره لبيت أخوها أبوبندر...
حصه:ياويلي عليك يا بشاير...
أم بندر:حسبي الله عليه هو و أخته اللي كانوا السبب في ضياع حياة بنتي...
حصه:ألحين شذى لها دخل بالسالفه؟؟؟....
ام بندر:هي السبب...وعلى قولة بنتي فاطمه...الراس المدبر...
حصه:ما اتوقع يطلع من شذى...أحس إنها حبيبه وعلى نياتها...
ام بندر:إلا ساحره هالمره...وهي السبب بكل شي حسبي الله عليها...
حصه:طيب تركي وش راح يسوي بالشرقيه؟؟؟....
ام بندر:والله ما أدري عنه هالمسكين..هو يلقاها من مرته الساحره ولا أخوها الطماع...
حصه:سعود طماع؟؟؟؟....
ام بندر بتبرم وضيق:اووووووووه يا حصه من دخلتي وأنتي كله تسألين... إيه كان طامع في بنتي...
حصه:أحس إنك خرفتي يا أم بندر...وش هالكلام..مسلسل إحنا؟؟؟....
ام بندر:محد بيخرف قبلي إلا إنتي...ولا إنتي ناسيه إنك أكبر مني....
بعدها قعدوا الثنتين مناقر....وبعد كذا رجعوا يسولفون...وام بندر تندب حظ عيالها العاثر اللي خلاهم ياخذون سعود وشذى...أما حصه كانت تهديها.. وبعدها نادت حصه بشاير اللي نزلت تقديرا لعمتها... قعدت معهم خمس دقايق كانت صامته فيها...وبعدها رجعت لغرفتها...أما حصه فأثر منظر بنت اخوها الحزين عليها بشكل كبير....


***

بعد دعاء الله سبحانه....وإستخاره...قررت شذى إنها ترجع مع تركي الرياض...كان قرار صعب...الحين عارفه إن النفسيات هناك زفت... والكل أكيد حاقد عليها...إذا كان تركي شاك إن لها يد باللي صار...
كانت خايفه أكثر شي من بشاير إنها زعلانه منها..وإنها سبب لتدمير حياتها خصوصا إن بشاير عمرها ماتخلت عنها لحظه...وكانت دائما معها وما راح تنسى لها أبد وقفاتها معها...
مر عليها تركي وخذاها على طول للمطار...وسط دموع امها... وحزن اخوانها عليها...ومريم اللي بتفارقها هي وبناتها... شذى بكت وهي تودع بيتهم اللي حست فيه بالراحه طول الشهور اللي راحت...
أول ماركبت السياره مع تركي كانت مشاعرها مليانه خوف وحزن و غضب وفوق هذا كله ظلم....لأنها مظلومه بسالفة بشاير اللي ماعرفت إلا بعد ما قضى أخوها...بس الكل يظن إنها هي المتسببه باللي صار واللي بيصير لبنتهم....تركي بعد مطنشها و لا كأنها موجوده...طول الوقت بالمطار...بالطياره...والسياره...

----------


## النغم انيني

متابعتك خيوووه خلصيها لي

----------


## شوق الربيع

الـــــجـــــــزء (( 15 ))


كانت هذي الليله غير عند سلمى من يوم رجعت الرياض... كان تحترق شوقا لليوم هذا...اليوم بتشوف الحبيب...بتشوف عادل...آه اشكثر اشتقت لك يا عادل...قعدت تفكر من زماااااان ما شافته ومن جد اشتاقت له... أحبك مووووت...لازم يشوفني اليوم قمر...أطيح الطير من السما؟؟؟.. قعدت تفكر وش تلبس اليوم خصوصا إنه مواعدها في مطعم من أرقى مطاعم الرياض...وهو جاي للرياض خصيصا لها...لها هي وبس... خطر على بال سلمى تركي...وش راح يكون موقفه لو يدري... تخيلته مثل الغول بيذبحها لو يعرف شي عن علاقتها بعادل...خصوصا إنه لاحظ في مكالماته معها تحررها وفكرها الإنفتاحي زياده عن اللزوم...على طول طردت من بالها تركي اللي تحبه وظل في بالها عادل الحبيب...حاولت تلقى لها عذر على اللي تسويه وخيانتها لتركي مع عادل...بس على طول عذرت نفسها بعذر وهمي وهو ما دام تركي يحب شذى وما يقدر يستغني عنها وبالدليل إنه جابها من الشرقيه أمس...وما دام يشاركها بتركي شذى... اجل بيشارك تركي عادل...واليوم اللي بيترك تركي فيه شذى..بأترك فيه عادل؟؟؟... حست بالإنتصار لنفسها وإنها معذورة باللي تسويه؟؟؟...
راحت لدولا بها وقعدت تناظر بملابسها...ياربيه وش ألبس؟؟؟...خصوصا إن عادل موووت مشتاق لها...


***

من وصلت شذى...وهي حزينه ومكبوته...ودها تروح لبشاير...بس خايفه من الكل...من أم بندر..وابو بندر...وبالأخص بشاير اللي تموووت فيها.. تحس بالوقت نفسه إنها ظالمه ومظلومه...ظالمه لأنها كانت السبب الغير مباشر باللي صار وهي اللي اختارت بشاير لأخوها... وبنفس الوقت مظلومه لأنها والله كانت نيتها صافيه من ناحية بشاير وعمرها ماتبي لها المشاكل...وتذكرت تركي اللي من الشرقيه لليوم ما تلكم معها بكلمه وحده بس....
اخذت الجوال شذى وكلمت خويتها ريم اللي مره محتاجه تكلم أحد لأنها تحس إنها بتنجن لو ما لقت أحد تكلمه...
ريم:شذى يا الخايسه يا القرده...كيف ترجعين للرياض من دون ماتقولين لي...
شذى:أنا ألحين قرده؟؟؟...
ريم:وحماره بعد...
شذى تمزح:انثبري بس...والله لو كنت جنبك كان اعطيك كف ماشي ميتين..وش قرده وحماره...هذا جزاتي إني الحين داقه عليك وابي اشوف اخبارك...
ريم بجديه:المهم ما علينا انا مستغربه وش اللي حول رايك وغيره ورجعتي الرياض...مع إنك كنت مصممه على الطلاق و تركي ذا من قالك مشينا على طول تبخر كلامك وعنادك(بهمس) لا يكون الشوق ذابحك...
شذى بعصبيه:الشوق؟؟؟...الشوق بعينه إنشالله...
ريم:أجل ليه رجعتي يا شذى...أكيد في سبب يخليك ترجعين...
شذى بحزن:ما راح تصدقين لو قلت لك بشاير أكبر الأسباب اللي رجعتني يا ريم...
ريم بحزن:من جد أخوك قليل خاتمه معها...
شذى:يقول ما يبي يطلقها...بس يمثل أو يهدد كذا...عشان اللي سواه تركي فيني....يسويه باخته...ولا تنسين اخوي محمد وتأثيره الكبير على سعود اخوي...وحالة سعود النفسيه السيئه من بعد وفاة أبوي...وفوق هذا كله سعود حساس وبسرعه يتأثر...يعني تجمعت من كل النواحي عليه...
ريم:بس إذا كانت السالفه على بشاير كان تقدرين تكلمينها تليفون...
شذى:صح...بس خاطري أشوفها وجه لوجه...وبعد أم بندر أكيد ألحين كارهتني...ولا تنسين إن غيابي راح يخلي فاطمه وعايشه يطلعون علي كلام ما ادري من وين جايبينه...
ريم:شذى موقفك من جد صعب...بس يعني خلاص بترجع حياتك مع تركي؟؟؟...
شذى بإصرار:مستحيـــل...
ريم:كيف مستحيل وإنتي رجعتي له؟؟؟؟...
شذى تحاول تتماسك عشان لا تصيح:تخيلي يا ريم حتى هو يقول ما يبيني وبمجرد إني أولد...راح ياخذ ولدي ويقطني....
ريم بإستغراب:وش يقطك؟؟؟...
شذى:يقول إنه يبيني أولد عنده عشان ياخذ ولدي وعقبها يطلقني... وعشان يظمن إنه ياخذ ولده...
ريم خايفه:طيب ليه رجعتي ما دامه بياخذ ولدك؟؟؟....
شذى بتحدي:مستحيل ياخذه...تخيلي يقطني وياخذ ولدي ويخلي سلمى تربيه؟؟؟...
ريم:يعني أكيد بتتطلقين....
شذى:هو يقول إنه ما يبيني...وحتى أنا ما أبيه...كل واحد ما يبي الثاني...
ريم:مستحيل يقولك تركي كذا؟؟؟....
شذى:وليه مستحيل عيوني؟؟؟؟....
ريم:لأنه أكيد يبي يقهرك ويقهر أخوانك...مثل ما صار مع بشاير...
شذى:بس أنا مالي ذنب...
ريم:وهو وش يدريه يا الخبله...
شذى:بالطقاق مو لازم يدري أهم شي بشاير...
ريم:بس هذي حياتك... لازم تبيني له...
شذى سكتت وقالت بهمس:بس أنا محتاره...محتاره بالحيل يا ريم...

***


نزلت سلمى من السياره..وتلفتت يمين ويسار تبي تشوف أحد يناظرها أو ينتظرها...كانت تشع جمالا...فاتنه إلى حد الربكه...كانت حاطه غطى شيفون مره تقاطيع وجهها مبينه ومبين مكياجها...كان الغطى والعدم واحد يعني مثل قلّته...دخلت المطعم ودقت جوال على عادل وحدد لها موقعه وهو اللي ينتظرها من ساعه...جات وهو وقف من الشوق ووقف قلبه وهو يشوف حبيبته قدامه...ناظرت سلمى حبيبها صاحب البشره البيضاء كانت ملامحه تميل إلى ملامح أهل الشام...وكان لابس بدله رماديه بس من دون ربطة عنق شبيهه بالبدلات الإيطاليه...ابتسمت له سلمى وصافحته وقعدت هي قباله...
وبعد السلام...
عادل بإبتسامه واسعه:إيش الحلاوه هادي يا سلمى...بتجنني...
ضحكت سلمى وشالت الغطى عن وجهها:لا تناظرني كذا ترى أرتبك...
عادل:من كم ما شفنا بعض؟؟؟...بصراحه لازم أعوض الوقت اللي ما شفتك فيه يا حبيبتي...
سلمى:عـــادل.. حتى أنا ما تدري وش كثر مشتاقه لك...
عادل:بس مو كثر شوقي لك...
سلمى:أصلا إنت ما تفارقني لحظه...
عادل بخبث:بس إنتي ساكنه جوى قلبي أحس فيكي مع كل دقه...
سلمى:عادل...أنا
يقاطعها:سلمى...أنا متل ما وعدتك جيتك من جده للرياض..بس عشان اشوفك...
سلمى:يعني قاطع كل هالمسافه عشاني؟؟؟...
عادل يبتسم:إيه عشانك...
سلمى:بس إنت جاي بطياره...يعني وين العنا؟؟؟...
عادل:ولا يهمك يا حبيبتي...المره الجايه أجي على رجلي...
سلمى تمزح:لأني احبك وما أبيك تتعب...تعال بسيكل...
وبعدها قعدوا ضحك وسوالف...يتغزلون فيها ببعض...ويتذكرون ايام الدراسه...وبعد إنقضاء السهره وقبل لا تمشي سلمى قدم عادل لها هديه عباره عن ساعة ماركة (أوميقا) ذات سوار جلدي أسود ومرصعه بالإلماس من على الاطراف مربعة الشكل...راحت سلمى وهي تحس بالفرح والطرب و الحب...الحب اللي جمعها بعادل...أحسن رجل بالعالم كله؟؟؟...

***

بعد ما صكرت شذى من ريم...قعدت تفكر ما تدري وش تسوي مثلا لو راحت لبشاير...تعتذر لها...أو تقولها الحقيقه كامله..من وين تبتدي... ومن وين تنهي كلامها...وبشاير هل راح تسامحها...أو لأ؟؟؟...
دخل تركي اللي كان توه راجع من برى...شافها تركي... وهو حاس مثل الإزدواجيه بشخصيته...يحبها ويعشقها موووت...وبنفس الوقت وده يصطرها على اللي صار لبشاير اخته...يحس إن لها يد ومالها يد...وحاقد عليها بعد بتمنعها من الرجعه معه....خاطره يكلمها يفتح معها أي موضوع حتى لو يكون هواش؟؟؟...
أما شذى لمن شافته وهي كانت قاعده تقرى جرايد قديمه بالبيت قطتها وطلعت تبي تروح للغرفه الثانيه...اللي صارت مقرها من رجعت وخلت الشغالات ينقلون كل ملابسها واغراضها لهالغرفه..بعيد عن تركي حتى ماعاد تدخل عليه او تدخل هالغرفه مره ثانيه...
عصب تركي من حركتها...قالها وهي تبي تطلع الدرج...
تركي:شذى...وش اللي سويته لبشاير أختي؟؟؟....
سكتت شذى ووقفت وتحاول تتماسك....
انقهر تركي زياده منها وقالها يبيها ترد:بصراحه ما توقعتك يا شذى كذا حقوده تخربين على أختي حياتها و تخلين اخوك يطلقها...وهي المسيكينه مالها دخل باللي صار وهي اللي دايم واقفه معك...
كان كلام تركي لشذى مثل الطعنات اللي بقلبها....أنا حقوده؟؟؟... أنا السبب باللي صار؟؟؟...
لفت شذى عليه وقعدت تناظره يعني حتى إنت يا تركي...
شذى بقهر:وش تبي يا تركي؟؟؟؟...
تركي:إنتي ليش سويتي كذا مع بشاير؟؟؟؟...لأني اخذت سلمى عليك؟؟؟..
سكتت شذى وما عرفت ترد تحس بالحزن من الداخل تحس بجروح قلبها تنزف من الداخل...
شذى:...........
تركي بعصبيه:طبعا ما عندك رد...مافيه شي تدافعين عن نفسك فيه...
شذى ما قدرت تسكت:تركي...إنت وش تقول؟؟؟...
تركي يعقد حواجبه:وش قاعد أقول؟؟..تساليني وانت السبب في كل اللي صار واللي بيصير لأختي...
شذى:بس والله انا مالي دخل باللي صار...وما تهون أبد على بشاير...
تركي يناظرها بإستغراب مع عصبيه متأججه من الداخل:شذى لا تمثلين علي...وش اللي مالك دخل...يعني على بالك بتعدي علي حركاتك هذي...
شذى بدت تصيح لأنها ماتقدر تقط السالفه على أخوها سعود...وتقول مالي دخل وهو مسوي هالشي عشانها...صدق طريقته غلط بس وش تسوي ما تبي تسب اخوها...عشان تركي يرضى...أو يمكن وهو الاكيد ما يرضى..
تركي بسخريه:إنتي دموعك ما تخلص...بس تصيحين...
لفت شذى وعطته ظهرها وطلعت فوق بخطى سريعه...
تركي ما ترك فرصة إنها تصعد الدرج...إلا وقط عليها كلام يبي يجرحها بأي وسيله..
تركي بصوت عالي:شذى.. إنت ما عاد لك مكان هنا بينا...بس اولدي وارجعي بيت اهلك...
سمعت شذى كلامه وبدت انهار من الدموع تنزل...حست بالمهانه تعيش مع واحد ما يبيها...خلاص هو ما عاد يبيني...أجل ليش رجعني ليش؟؟؟...

***

بعد هالسالفه بيومين...
راح تركي لأبوه يسلم عليه ولقى عنده أخوه متعب...
سلم عليهم..وقعد معهم سوالف...
متعب:رجعت مرتك يا تركي؟؟؟؟...
تركي وهو مايبي أحد يسأله هذا السؤال:إيه رجعتها...
ابو بندر:ورى ما طلقتها؟؟؟...
متعب:بعد اللي صار لأختك ترجعها....
تركي:رجــاء يابو بندر مرتي شذى لا تدخلونها يعني تكفون...
متعب:وشلون ما ندخلها وهي السبب باللي صار...
تركي بإصرار:أخوها...أخوها يا متعب مو هي...
متعب:والله عاد كلهم واحد..فكنا ياخوي منهم....
ابو بندر كان ما يبي يتدخل بحياة تركي أكثر...لأنه حس إن تركي هو اكثر واحد تدخل بحياته من اولاده عكس الباقين اللي عمره ما تدخل بموضوع شخصي لهم من غير ما يطلبون هم منه شخصيا إنه يتدخل...لذلك آثر ابو بندر الصمت...


***

دخـــل رمضان...والحال باقي على حاله...ما تغير شي...غير إن تركي ما صار أبدا يتعرض لشذى من الحادثه اللي صارت بينهم من قبل أسبوعين...شذى حاولت إنها تروح بيت ابو بندر بس تركي حذرها من هالشي إنها تروح...خصوصا إن الاجواء هناك بتتكهرب لو تجيهم شذى راح تعلن من بيت ابو بندر حرب عالميه جديده؟؟؟...
أول يوم برمضان قعدت شذى تتذكر رمضان العام الماضي أول ماتزوجت تركي....كانت طقوس العائله إنه بأول يوم يفطرون في بيت ابو بندر... فكرت واحتارت هل تروح او لأ....

تركي الثاني بعد هو شاغله هالموضوع...يا ترى ياخذ شذى أو لأ؟؟؟... بس قعد يفكر إنه رمضان شهر خير وحب والفه وصلة رحم ليه ما تتحسن العلاقات فيه؟؟؟......استبعد فكرة تتحسن العلاقات بعد اللي صار...

لمن جا العصر كان تركي...قاعد بالصاله تحت يقرى قرآن اما شذى فوق قاعده حست بالحزن...يالله يا تركي لهالدرجه ما انت طايقني... حتى كل عام وإنتي بخير ثقلت على لسانك وما قلتها لي؟؟؟...بعدين قالت لنفسها تواسيها وأنا وش ابي بتركي أصلا انا ما عاد ابي أشوفه و لا اناظره...

جا لتركي اتصال من ابوه يعزمه على الفطور...إنه يجي وما ينسى...
تركي:إنشالله يباه جاي...
أبو بندر:حبيت اذكرك عشان لا تنسى بس....
تركي بتردد:طيب وشذى تجي أو؟؟؟...
سكتت ابو بندر وهو محتار وش يقول؟؟؟؟...
ابو بندر على مضض:براحتك أنت...يالله توصي على شي...
تركي:سلامتك...
وبعد ما صكر أبو بندر...حس تركي إن ابوه لا هو اللي وافق ولا اللي رفض...أحتار وش يسوي....بس أبوه قاله براحتك....

بعد ربع ساعه تقريبا طلع لشذى و قرر إنها تروح معه...ما يدري ليش اشتاقلها خاطره يكلمها بأي موضوع...طلع ودق عليها الباب...فتحت الباب على بالها الشغاله...ولمن شافت وجهه عقدت حواجبها....
تركي من غير ابتسامه:رمضان كريم....
شذى بسخريه:تو الناس...أجلها لبكره...
تركي:ما راح ارد عليك...بس حبيت اقولك جهزي عمرك لأنك بتروحين معي لبيت ابوي نفطر هناك...
استغربت شذى من تركي إنه هو يقولها تروح...بس حبت تعاند...
شذى بعناد:ماني رايحه...
تركي:وليه ما تروحين إنشالله؟؟؟...
شذى:والله عاد حريه شخصيه...بكيفي مابي اروح....
تركي بعناد:لأ يا شذى بتروحين....
شذى عصبيه:والله ذيك الساعه اللي باشتغل فيها عند ابوك تعال تأمر علي يا تركي...
تركي بضيق:خلي عنك هالطنازة وامشي...وبلا هالحركات يا آنسه شذى..
شذى تناظره ببرود:ما راح أروح....
تركي:لأ بتروحين...على الأقل شوفي بشاير وش صار لها....روحي بيني لها ليه سويتي كذا فيها...
سكتت شذى وقعدت تناظره بعصبيه....
تركي:ليه ما تردين؟؟..(بسخريه)قولي لها والله ما لقيت غيرك يا بشاير احط حرتي فيه...
شذى من القهر اعطته ظهرها وقعدت تقول وهي تتماسك عشان لا تنفجر...
شذى:اللهم إني صائم...تركي رجاء خلني بحالي...
تركي وهو طالع:على العموم قبل الآذان بعشر دقايق أبيك تزهبين نفسك عشان تروحين...
وطلع قبل لا يسمع ردها...
قعدت شذى تفكر تروح ولا لأ؟؟؟... ماتدري وش تختار...محتاره تروح ولا لأ....خصوصا إن هذي فرصتها...والناس صايمه يعني كلن بيحاول إنه ما يغلط بهذا الشهر الفضيل...واكيد بشاير بتكون نفسيتها هدت كثير خصوصا إنه مر على هذي السالفه فتره...وبعدين تركي فارض عليها حصار إنها ما تروح لهم وهي مالها وجه تدق تليفون عليهم... قعدت شذى تفكر إنه يمكن تركي يبي يسوي عليها حصار إلين تولد وبعدين يرجعها لأهلها....احتارت وش تسوي....وش تختار؟؟؟....تروح أو تقعد...



***


قبل الآذان بعشر دقايق...
ناظر تركي نفسه بالمرآيه كان لابس وكاشخ...ناظر ساعته وشاف خلاص ما بقى شي ويأذن..راح لها وهو يتمنى من كل قلبه إنها تروح...عشان تغير جو...وعشان بعد تلقى بشاير..يحس إن شذى مالها دخل..ومتأكد في قرارة نفسه إنها فكرة محمد..هو اللي مأثر عليهم الإثنين سعود وشذى.. تركي كان منقهر مره من سعود وحركته مع بشاير...ومتحسف عليه بنفس الوقت لأنه كان رجال ما يتفوت...بس شكل تأثير محمد كبير عليه...
لمن وصل لعند باب غرفتها...انقهر...(قاعدين احنا بفندق كل واحد بغرفه لحاله)...
دق الباب...محد رد..دق مره ثانيه...بعد محد يرد...
بالأخير راحت شذى تفتح له الباب كان ودها إنها ترفع ضغطه شوي مثل ما يسوي فيها...
شذى:نعـــم...
تركي ناظرها كانت متجهزه شكلها بتروح...كانت لابسه فستان لونه سكري جبنيز وطوله لنص الساق...كان شكلها مره كيوت وأنوثه خصوصا مع الحمل...
تركي:خلصتي؟؟؟...
شذى:لحظه شوي باقي ما خلصت...
تركي قعد يتأملها...من زمان ما شافها...ما شاف مالكة قلبه وحبه...
تركي:طيب أنا ألحين نازل...اخلصي وانزلي بسرعه...
نزل تركي ودخلت وهي صكت الباب عليها...قعدت محتاره مرره تروح ولا لأ؟؟؟...للحين تحس لو تقعد أفضل لأن بتجي فاطمه و عايشه وأكيد سلمى بتجي...يعني انواع النحاسه..تحس إنها راح تتعرض هناك لمضايقات كثيره منهم..هذا إذا ما سوو معها هوشه...بس تذكرت بشاير أكيد الحين هي زعلانه منها...وحزينه لأنها تظن إن هي السبب بكل اللي صار لها وتتهمها بقلة الخاتمه ونكران معروفها لمن وقفت معها...دقت على خويتها ريم هي الوحيده المنجده لها...ما ردت ريم...تأففت شذى يعني وين تروح.. دقت عليها مره ثانيه ردت عليها...
شذى:ريموه وينك؟؟؟...
ريم:أفطر بعد وين اروح...
شذى كأنها تذكرت:إيه صح أنتوا بالشرقيه يأذن عندكم قبلنا بالرياض...
ريم تحرها:ياحليلك للحين مافطرتي...
شذى:ريم المهم بغيتك في استشاره سريعه...
ريم:افا عليك بس..ريم بالخدمه 24ساعه..
قالت لها شذى عن العزيمه وعن مخاوفها على السريع...
شذى:هاه وش رايك اروح ولا أقعد؟؟؟...
ريم:طبعا تروحين..لازم تروحين عشان بشاير والباقين عاد قوليلهم إذا بغوا يسون مشكله إحنا برمضان ورمضان كريم قابلوني بشوال...
شذى:كذا رايك؟؟؟...
ريم بجديه:فرصتك يا شذى..وحتى بعدين لازم تبينين لأم بندر إنك ما انتي زعلانه منهم..ومالك ذنب باللي صار...وهو تهور من أخوك...
سمعت شذى تركي يناديها...
شذى:طيب ريم باااي انا الحين مستعجله...
ريم:بتروحين؟؟؟....
شذى:شورك وهداية الله...بس دعواتك...
ريم تضحك:طيب الله يوفقك في مهمتك الصعبه هذي...
صكت شذى وأخذت عبايتها ونزلت...
شذى معقده حواجبها تكلم تركي:ليش تصرخ؟؟؟...
تركي بعصبيه:خلاص الحين بيأذن بعد..وأنتي سنه قاعده فوق...
شذى:هذا انا خلصت...بس لا تقعد تصرخ كذا وتزعجني...
تركي:اللهم طولك ياروح...أقول امشي شكلك تبين هوشه...
شذى وهي تنزل الدرج:اللهم إني صائم...
تركي:اللهم إني صائم...
بعدها نزلت شذى ولبست العبايه تحت وراحت للسياره اللي كان تركي ينتظرها...وأول ما صكت الباب مشى بسرعه...
شذى تناظره بعصبيه:وش فيك انت مسرع كذا انتظرني طيب اصك الباب..
تركي معصب:ماتفهمين الحين خلاص بيأذن...اخرتينا...
شذى:والله عاد تبيني أطلع قبل لا اخلص...
ما رد عليها تركي وكان ماشي بسرعه..بيت ابو بندر قريب..وما أخذ وقت طويل بالمشوار...اول ما وصلوا ووقفوا بالباركات داخل بيت ابو بندر إلا يأذن...كانت سيارات العائله كلها موجوده دليل إنهم قد وصلوا...
تركي بضيق شديد:شفتي يا عمتي اذن...
ما ردت شذى عليه ونزلت...
كانت خايفه وقلبها يقرع قرع الطبول من الخوف...خايفه مره تحسفت إنها جات...يا ويل حالي وش بألقى الحين داخل...ناظرت تركي اللي راح عنها و ما عبرها...
راحت وهي تحس ركبها ماهي قادره تشيلها تتخيل الحين شكل فاطمه وهي تتهاوش معها...قعدت تدعي الله مع الأذآن إنه يخلي الأمور تسير على خير خصوصا مع هالشهر الفضيل...

أول ما دخلت بيت ابو بندر تحس إن قلبها بيوقف بس لمن تتخليهم وهم بيشوفونها ويكشرون بوجهها...بس لمن دخلت ما كان فيه احد بالصاله..و بس شافت الشغاله...اللي اخذت منها العبايه...
شذى تسألها:وين ام بندر...
الشغاله تأشر على جهة البلكونه:هناك...فيه فطور بالحديقه...
وراحت الشغاله...
خافت شذى تروح ولا لأ؟؟؟...للحين حاسه بالتوتر..وبمثل الرعشه بجميع أطرفها...
توكلت على الله وجمعت بقايا قوتها المفقوده...وراحت لهم...
.
.
كانت العائله كلها مجتمعه على الفطور..وكان فطور الحريم بالحديقه برى كتغيير جو...الكل حاظر...العمه حصه و فاطمه وبنتها نوف وعايشه وسلمى اللي أكدت عليها فاطمه وام بندر إنها تجي..وأكيد بعد كان من الموجودين سارا مرة متعب...كانوا قاعدين يفطرون وهم مستانسين وسوالف بإستثناء بشاير اللي كانت قاعده معهم ببيجامتها كانت تحس إن الدنيا ضايقه فيها...بالموت وبعد ما أقنعتها امها إنها تنزل نزلت..
.
.
على الفطورعند الرجال...
متعب:تو الناس تجي يا تركي...
فارس:كل عام وانت بخير يا عمي تركي...
تركي:كل عام وإنت بخير يا فارس وينك ماعاد تبان لك فتره...
فواز:مشغول بالدراسه تعرف الجامعه...
انقهر فارس من فواز اللي كان يتطنز عليه بس ما كان مبين...
ابو بندر:اقول يا فارس ورى ما تداوم بالمساء معي انا وابوك مو احسن...
متعب:لا يباه الله يهداك تو ما انشد عوده وبعدين عاد صغير...
ابو بندر:وين صغير مشالله اطول مني صاير...
بندر:إيه والله فارس باقي صغير وبعدين خلوه بالجامعه والدراسه احسن اخاف اثقل عليه ولا ينجح بالجامعه وهي الاهم عندي...
فواز قعد يضحك...
أما فارس فحمد ربه إنه اعمامه وابوه شافهم يدافعون عنه كذا...
ابو بندر:اقول بسرعه عجلوا خلونا نلحق على الصلاه...
.
.
لمن جاتهم شذى...استغرب الكل..إلا تفاجأو..ما توقعوا ابد إنها تجي.. كانوا يدرون إنها موجوده بالرياض..بس ماتخيلوا إنها تجي...
شذى: السلام عليكم..
ناظرتهم بربكه مبينه عليها...كأنها اول مره تشوفهم...قعدت تناظرهم وهم كيف يناظرونها بإستغراب...
ام بندر استغربت من حظور شذى بعد كل اللي سوته؟؟؟...وبنفس الوقت احتارت تهاوشها وتصفي حساباتها معها..ولا تعاملها ببرود خصوصا إنها في بيتها...ورمضان شهر تصفد فيه الشياطين..
حصه اللي لاحظت طول وقوف شذى...وإنه محد رد عليها السلام... حبت إنها تتدراك الموقف...
حصه بإبتسامه:وعليكم السلام...تفضلي يا شذى...
ابتسمت شذى للعمه حصه...اللي حست بالمهانه وهي واقفه ولا حد رد عليها السلام..راحت شذى وقعدت...حست إن عيون فاطمه وعايشه بياكلونها....
عايشه بهمس لفاطمه:من دعاها هذي السوسه؟؟؟...
فاطمه هزت كتفها بالنفي وقالت:وش يدريني...بس اكيد جايه تتمييلح وتسوي نفسها بريئه من فعلة اخوها...
عايشه:الله ياخذها ام اربع واربعين..ما تدري إن احنا كشفنا حركاتها ذي..
فاطمه:شكلها يبيلها هوشه تعلمها مقامها هالخايسه...
سلمى ناظرتها بكبر وغرور..كانت مقهوره منها وغيرانه من جات وتركي ما دق عليها إلا مره وحده بس...كانت الغيره ماكلتها..خصوصا لمن شافتها حامل..يعني بتولد وتجيب ولد وتتوطد العلاقات بينها هي وتركي...
سارا سكتت كاسره خاطرها شذى وبنفس الوقت كلام العائله عنها تصير تقهرها...هي ونوف بنت فاطمه...
أما بشاير..فقد كانت خليط من المشاعر من بغض وكره وحقد لشذى دمرتها حتى اخر نفس...كلام بنات الجامعه عنها سبب لها مأساه كبيره في كل يوم جامعي تداوم فيه..كيف ما يبيها وهي الكل يتمناها أكيد شاف عليها شي... خصوصا إن أبوها من كبار رجال الأعمال بالرياض...ناظرت بشاير شذى ومع هذا كله مستحيل تنسى الأيام الحلوه اللي عاشتها معها وصداقتها واخوتها مع شذى...عمرها ما شافت منها شي شين من قبل...
قامت بشاير وراحت تبي تطلع فوق...
ام بندر:بشاير وين رايحه؟؟؟...ما افطرتي...
بشاير:الحمدلله شبعت...
وطلعت بشاير وشذى تناظرها بحزن...كان خاطرها تمسكها وتحلف لها بالله إنه مالها دخل...كانت كاسره خاطرها بشاير وحقدت من الداخل على اخوها وتتمنى لو يشوفها بهالحاله ويعرف كيف دمرها...
قعدوا يفطرون بهدوء...شذى بس اكلت لها كم تمره وشربت كاس ماي.. كانت نفسها مسدوده.. هي تبي تكلم بشاير وبشاير طلعت فوق... صح هي أول كانت تطلع وتنزل على كيفها..بس الحين الوضع غير..كأنها اول مره تدخل بيت ابو بندر...تحس إن الكل يراقبها...
قامت سلمى:الحمدلله أنا شبعت...
فاطمه:بس ما اكلتي كثير...
سلمى تعلي صوتها عشان تسمع شذى:والله تركي ما يبيني أسمن عاجبه جسمي...
انقهرت شذى من الداخل ودها تقوم تصطرها...بس سوت نفسها ما سمعت لأن الحقران يقطع المصران...
فاطمه ضحكت عشان تقهر شذى:أجل خلاص مالي دخل بين العشاق...
شذى تدعي الله إن يمدها بالصبر أكثر لأنها تحس إنها بتبكي..تخاف ترد تصير هوشه ولا احد بيوقف معها...حتى تركي نفسه...ومازالت شذى ما كأنها تسمع...
راحت سلمى وقامت عقبها اختها عايشه...
فاطمه:بعد شبعتي انتي؟؟؟...
عايشه وهي تروح:والله إذا حظرت الشياطين ذهبت الملائكه...
تقصد شذى...شذى خلاص تحس الضغظ عندها وصل اتش...تبي تصيح قامت شذى تناظر عايشه بإستحقار من فوق لتحت...من غير ما تشيل عينها عايشه ما انتبهت بس فاطمه لاحظت...وما قدرت تقول شي...بس انقهرت وقعدت تقول بخاطرها(شين وقوي عين)...
حصه ما عجبها كلام بنات اخوانها..ابد مو حلوه بحقها...أما ام بندر سكتت بصراحه هي عجبها كلامهم لأنها من جد مقهوره من شذى...تستاهل؟؟؟...


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

بعد الفطور...قاموا يصلون المغرب..وبعد ما صلوا اجتمع الكل بالصاله يشربون شاي...طبعا بإستثناء بشاير اللي ما عاد بانت من الفطور...
كانت شذى قاعده معهم بس ولا احد معبرها ما كانت موجوده...بإستثناء قطات عايشه واختها سلمى وفاطمه...كانت ماتسمعها زين..لأنهم كانوا شوي جالسين بعيد عنها...قعدت تتحمد الله من الداخل صدق اكبر منها بس عقولهم اصغر منها...أما سارا و نوف بنت فاطمه كانوا قاعدين سوالف مع بعض...وطبعا العجاجيز مع بعض ام بندر وحصه...
كانت شذى تحس بالملل..ما احد معطيها وجه...وكانت بعض الوقت تخاف من نظرات ام بندر الحارقه لها(أكيد الحين بتهاوشني؟؟؟...)....
بعد ما مر الوقت...قامت الجلسه تتشتت...سلمى وفاطمه قاموا يجلسون بالصاله اللي فوق سوالف مع بعض...أما حصه فراحت تنام نص ساعه بغرفة نوم للضيوف(تحب تتمدد بعد الفطور خخخ)...أما سارا ونوف وعايشه راحوا يقعدون على التلفزيون يتابعون مسلسلات رمضان... وام بندر راحت تقعد مع الرجال بمجلس بالأخير صفت شذى بحالها بالصاله ...حست بالطفش...بعد ما حست إنها مستحيل تكلم بشاير اللي ماعاد بانت..دقت على تركي يوديها البيت..
تركي:نعم...
شذى بدون نفس:تقدر الحين توديني البيت...
تركي:والله الحين انا مشغول ما اقدر...
شذى بقهر:وين مشغول وانت متكي قاعد تسولف مع اهلك...
تركي حب يقهرها:والله ما اقدر افوت هالجلسه...
وصك الجوال...انقهرت منه..رجعت دقت وكل شوي يعطيها رفض انقهرت منه مره...بالأخير حطت الجهاز معاودة الإتصال آليا...
بخاطرها(أحسن يستاهل)...بس كان تركي اذكى منها وقفل الجوال... انقهرت وقعدت زهقانه بالصاله...
قعدت تفكر..وش تسوي؟؟...بالاخير قررت إنها تطلع بنفسها لبشاير فوق وتكلمها...ما يصير...بالنهايه قامت وراحت تطلع فوق...كانت تتمنى إنه محد يشوفها وهي طالعه خصوصا ام بندر...طلعت وهي رايحه لغرفة بشاير شافتها فاطمه وسلمى...استغربوا مره...
فاطمه بعصبيه:إنت هيه وين رايحه؟؟؟...
اما سلمى تمت تناظرها بغرور...
شذى انقهرت:مالك شغل...
وراحت لغرفة بشاير...
سلمى:من جد ماتستحي هذا...لها وجه تجي...
فاطمه:قلتيها...ما تستحي...
راحت شذى ودقت على بشاير..كانت خايفه ومتوتره...واللي وترها زياده شوفة فاطمه وسلمى....
كانت بشاير مره متضايقه..وشوفة شذى فتحت عليها جروح كثيره..لمن سمعت دق الباب توقعت إن امها أرسلت الشغاله جايبه لها فطور لأنها ما أفطرت زين....
بشاير بضجر:مابي فطور..خلاص روحي....
سكتت شذى لمن سمعت هالكلام...ماعرفت وش ترد...بس رجعت دقت الباب...قامت بشاير وراحت تشوف من علي الباب لا تكون بس نوف تستهبل....لمن فتحت الباب استغربت إلا انصدمت شذى؟؟؟... وش عندها وش تبي؟؟؟....أما شذى كانت متفشله وخايفه من إن بشاير تطردها...
بشاير من دون ما تناظرها:وش تبين جايه؟؟؟...
شذى بتردد:ممكن أكلمك شوي...
ناظرتها بشاير وهي معقده حواجبها...تطردها او تخليها تتكلم؟؟؟....
بشاير وهي تدخل وتخلي الباب وراها مفتوح:قولي وش عندك...
دخلت شذى وصكت الباب وراها...وقعدت تناظر بشاير(سبحان الله على كل اللي صار باقي أخلاق معي مو مثل اختها فاطمه)...
بشاير من جد حست بالتوتر والغصه ومن دون ما تناظر شذى:وش تبين جايه الحين؟؟؟...
شذى جلست جنب بشاير على طرف السرير..كانت بشاير ماتناظرها تناظر الجهه الثانيه...
شذى:طيب ناظريني...بشاير والله تراني ماني راضيه باللي صار....
بشاير بدت تصيح عرفت شذى إنها مره متوتره...حتى شذى لمن شافتها كذا جاتها الصيحه...
بشاير تكتم صياحها:لا تضحكين علي يا شذى إنتي اللي دبرتي لهالشيء...
انصدمت شذى من كلامها..بس كانت متوقعته...
شذى:بشاير احلف لك برب الكعبه إني ماكنت ادري بنية سعود ولا انا راضيه باللي صار...
بشاير تصيح من قلب:طيب ممكن تقولين لي وش اللي انا سويته مع اخوك حتى إنه يرفضني...
شذى:والله ماني راضيه و ماتدرين كيف هذا الشي أثر علي... بشاير انا على مشاكلي مع اخوك...عمري ماحبيتك انتي وسعود تتدخلون...
بشاير تناظرها وبعيونها دموع:شفتي...بسببك انتي ومشاكلك هذا كله صار لي ولا تظنين لمن اقولك هالكلام متحسفه على اخوك بالعكس انا متحسفه على مشاعري اللي اهديتها لإنسان مايستاهلها...
شذى:بسببي انا يا بشاير؟؟؟...يعني إنتي ماتعرفين اطباعي...
بشاير وهي تمسح دموعها: كنت مخدوعه فيك...أصلا إنتي مثل ماقالت اختي فاطمه أنانيه وماتفكرين إلا بنفسك وإنتي كنتي تستغليني لأنك لقيتيني أنا الهطفا الوحيده قدامك...((هطفا يعني مثل الخبل اللي على نياته))...
بشاير كانت تقول هالكلام لأنها تبي تقهرها..تبي تجرحها...مع إن هالكلام ماكانت بشاير متأكده منه لأنها من جد قد عاشت مع شذى وشافت أخلاقها وطباعها مستحيل تكون أنانيه ولا وصوليه لهالدرجه...
شذى تطالع بشاير بحزن:يعني أنا الحين السبب باللي صار؟؟؟...
بشاير:وبكل اللي بيصير بعد...شذى بس عاد حرام عليك اللي تسوينه فيني يعني بعد كل اللي صار تجين تعتذرين؟؟؟...
كانت لهجة بشاير مره جافه مع شذى..وشذى ماتحب احد يكلمها بهالطريقه..
شذى معقده حواجبها:بشاير انا قلت لك والله مالي دخل باللي صار وماني راضيه فيه..وأنا جايه اقولك هالكلام عشان ابين لك موقفي...
بشاير بدت تلين...هي للحين ماقدرت تمسك سبب للي صار... وكل الأسباب اللي حطتها ومنها شذى بس توقعات...
بشاير وهي ترجع مره ثانيه تصيح:هذا كثير علي والله ما أقدر.. البنات بالجامعه يناظروني وبعيونهم ألف سؤال...الكل يظن فيني السوء وانا عمري ما قربت منه(تصيح وهي منهاره) انا وش سويت؟؟؟.. دايم يقولون لي هذي غلطة اختياري...
شذى بدت دموعها تنزل ما قدرت كانت تظن إنها تحس بالهم وحدها..أثر بشاير تحمل على قلبها مثلها ويمكن أكثر...
شذى:أدري والله إنك مظلومه يا بشاير..بس والله لو بيدي شي كان سويته.. تدرين وش كبر محبتك وغلاتك بقلبي..والله إني اعتبرك مثل اختي واكثر..
بشاير ماردت..بس قعدت تصيح صياح يقطع القلب اليوم رجعت عليها أحزانها و اوجاعها...
فجأة انفتح الباب ودخلت ام بندر ومعها فاطمه..وواقفه عند الباب من برى سلمى تناظر بلقافه...
ام بندر بعصبيه:شذى...وش تسوين هنا؟؟؟...
فاطمه:ما تردين...وش تسوين..أكيد قاعده تلعبين علي بشاير وتكذبين عليها...
ام بندر معصبه حدها:ما تستحين بعد اللي صار منك انتي واخوك تجين وتسوين نفسك الطيبه...
شذى سكتت وقعدت تناظرهم...كانت متفاجأه منهم...
ام بندر:ما تخافين الله أنتي باللي سويتيه ببنتي... بعد ماعديتك مثل وحده من بناتي...
بشاير قامت ماحبت هالمهزله تصير:يمه الله يهداك خلاص بلا مشاكل...
ام بندر معصبه:بشاير لأنك مسكينه وبسرعه تصدقين جات تضحك عليك..
فاطمه:شذى الله ينتقم منك إنشالله أنتي واخوك...
شذى قامت:بس خلاص كفايه...
قاطعتها ام بندر:كفايه من إيش؟؟؟...انا المفروض اللي اقول كفايه منك أنتي وبلاويك...ولا إحنا اللي عزيناك واكرمناك...
شذى ردت عليها عاد ماتحب الإهانه:وشو عزيناك واكرمناك...ليه لقيتوني في الشارع...
سلمى ترد عليها بلقافه:والله اللي بالشارع اكرم منك واحسن منك...
شذى انقهرت:انثبري..رجاء يا سلمى لا تتدخلين...
فاطمه:إلا تتدخل على الأقل مو مثل ام اربعه واربعين...
ام بندر كانت مره معصبه:ما اقول إلا حسبي الله عليك أنتي وامك إنشالله..
شذى:أم بندر رجاء امي لا تجيبين طاريها بشي شين هي ما سوت لكم شي
ام بندر:تلقين الحين كل الدواهي منها...
بشاير قاعدت تشوف الوضع يزداد سوء..كأنهم فاتحين حراج بحجرتها وهي ماتحب هالأسلوب...
بشاير تصرخ:ياناس بس خلاص وش هالحاله؟؟...
شذى تبي تطلع:انا طالعه ألحين...
وطلعت وهي طالعه مرت من عند سلمى اللي قالت لها بصوت واطي مالت عليك؟؟؟...
شذى ماكان لها ترد على تفاهات سلمى واول مانزلت دقت جوال على تركي اللي كان توه فاتحه...
تركي:شذى بغيتي شي؟؟؟...
شذى وهي تصيح:رجعني البيت الحين ماني قادره اقعد...
أول ما ركبت شذى السياره قعدت تصيح من قلب مهيب مستوعبه اللي صار لها اليوم...تركي اللي حس إنه فيه شي سألها و ماترد عليه..
تركي:الحين ممكن أعرف سبب هالسمفونيه من الصياح؟؟؟...
انقهرت شذى من اسلوبه وماردت...بس تمت تصيح...
كان تركي مستغرب وبنفس الوقت قاطعه قلبه...
أول ما وصل للشارع اللي قدام بيتهم..دق جواله إلا يناظر يشوف رقم امه..
تركي يرد:هلا بالغاليه...
ام بندر:بعصبيه:ألحين تعال ابيك ضروري...
تركي بامتعاض:يا ام بندر توني كنت عندك ورى ما..
إلا تقاطعه امه بعصبيه:تعال ألحين ضروري ولا بتزعل والله يا تركي لو ماتجي...
تركي استغرب وبضيق:طيب يله جايك الحين...
كان خاطره يشوف وش في شذى تصيح..بس أمه طبعا اهم وتبيه اكيد بموضوع خطير...
تركي وهو واقف قدام بيته:شذى انزلي..انا رايح...
نزلت شذى وصكت الباب بعصبيه...انقهر تركي من حركتها..ما يحب يكون متنفس لزعل غيره...
.
.
كانت شذى تصيح من قلب على الكلام اللي قالوا لها...مو معقوله تكون هذي ام بندر اللي أعرفها...ولا حتى بشاير...وسلمى هذي السوسه هي المستفيده من كل اللي صارلي...وهي تصيح وبغمرة احزانها وهمومها..
جاها تركي بعد نص ساعه وهو معصب بقوه...
دق الباب عليها بقوه...
تركي يصرخ:شذى افتحي الباب...
كانت داريه إن امه قالت كل اللي صار...
تركي:شذى والله لو ماتفتحين الباب لأكسره على راسك...
خافت ماتدري وش تسوي...بس خافت إنه يكسر الباب قامت فتحته...
اول مافتحت الباب..على طول شدها من ذراعها بقوه على فوق إلين ماخلاها توقف على اطراف رجولها...
تركي يصرخ:إنتي توصلين أمي عشان تتجرأين تقولين لها هالكلام...
شذى تمت تصيح وتحاول تفك يدها...
تركي:قسم بالله لو تعيدينها يا شذى يكون الموت لك ارحم فاهمه...
شذى تصيح:فكني يا تركي...
كانت تصيح من قلب...
تركي:على بالك دموع التماسيح هذي بتأثر علي... والله لو ما انتي حامل كان بتشوفين شي عمرك ما شفتيه..
شذى:يعني بتطقني مثلا؟؟؟...فكني تراك عورتني مره...
تركي يقرب وجهها لوجه وقالها بغضب:يكون بعلمك بس إني ما عاد أبي اشوف وجهك...إنتي اصلا طايحه من عيني من زمان وكل يوم يبان لي وش كثر انا كنت مخدوع فيك...
شذى وفكها يرجف من الصياح:طلقني يا تركي...
تركي يقطها:بطلقك..ولا على بالك أنا متمسك فيك..بس إنتي اولدي وفكينا يابنت الناس...
طلع وهو متضايق من اللي صار...مو معقوله هذي شذى اللي حبيتها؟؟؟.. مو معقوله هذي شذى اللي تزوجتها...كان حاس بالحزن والخيبه مايدري وين يروح؟؟؟...او وين يجي؟؟؟...

اما هي فكان آخر شي ينقصها هوشه مع تركي...تكمل الناقص..تمت بمكانها تصيح...وتبكي وتندب حظها العاثر...

ام بندر وفاطمه اللي لمن جا تركي قالوا له الهوشه مع زياده من عندهم كانت من فاطمه بس برضى من ام بندر...عشان كذا ثارت ثائرة تركي من شذى قالوا إنها قعدت تسب بأم بندر وتسب اخلاقها وإنها ماعرفت تربي عيالها...تركي ماكان مصدق بس قال يمكن طلعت من شذى بلحظة غضب كانت زيادات بس إنها وترت علاقة تركي بشذى زياده...


***


بالشرقيه...
ام محمد:والله يا محمد لو تاخذ إجازتك برمضان كان احسن...
مريم:والله حتى انا اقول كذا...تعب عليك السفر وانت صايم...
محمد:لا بالعكس...باخذها بعدين ما تدرون وش بيصير...
ام محمد:إنشالله مهوب صاير شي...بس تفاءل بالخير...
محمد:إلا شخبار شذى يمه؟؟؟...
ام محمد:بخير...امس كلمتني تبارك لي بالشهر ووصتني ابارك لكم...
محمد:وش مسويه مع تركي...
ام محمد:تقول زينه...
محمد:اشك في هذا الشي...والله لو ادري بس إنها صار لها شي منه ياويله مني...
مريم تتطنز:اخس يا الشديد..
جحدها محمد بنظره خلتها تتحسف على كلامها...
محمد:تتطنزين يا مريم...
مريم:والله امزح لا تزعل...
محمد:عيدها مره ثانيه وشوفي وش راح يصير...


***


بعد مرور خمسه أيـــام...
راح تركي يزور سلمى...طبعا هذا امر ملكي صادر منه أمه... تركي ما يرفض كلام أمه بس حس بالضيق لمن أحد يقوله لازم تزور فلان وتشوف علان؟؟؟...يحس امه تبي تقهر شذى...وهذا اكيد بتأييد من فاطمه تتأفف من خاطره من هالمشاكل...خاطره إنه يصفي ناحيته من شذى...بس يحس إن الطريق قدامه طويل..كل ما يشيل حاجز يصير بينه وبينها ألف حاجز..
سلمى:ممكن تقولي سبب قطاعتك لي؟؟؟...
تركي:انا ما قاطعتك...بس مشغوول...
سلمى:اكيد مع السوسه شذى...
تركي عصب:سلمى...وشو سوسته...رجاء لا تجيبين طاريها فاهمه؟؟؟...
سلمى مسويه عمرها زعلانه:قولها...قول أنا ميت فيها وما احب احد يغلط عليها...
تركي تنهد:سلمى...ما يصير كذا من جيت وانتي بس تعاتبيني.. وانا جاي اشوف احوالك...
سلمى بدون نفس:بخيـــر...
تركي:للحين زعلانه؟؟؟..
سلمى:وإلى بكره بعد...
تركي:سلمى...شوفي إذا بتقعدين زعلانه كذا من أي سبب سخيف صدقيني حياتنا بتكون ممله...
سلمى سكتت..هي متعوده على عادل إللي يشيلها من الأرض لو تقوله إنها بس متضايقه...
تركي:رضينا خلاص؟؟؟...
سلمى:تركي بليز لا تصير كذا قاطع...
تركي يبتسم من غير نفس:من عيوني ما طلبتي شي...
سلمى تضحك:تسلم لي عيونك...
وقعد معها سوالف يمكن ساعه وطلع...لأنه معزوم على قهوه عند واحد من اخوياه...وما خلته يطلع إلا لمن اخذت منه وعد إنه يجي يفطر معها يوم برمضان...

***

ببيت أبو بندر اليوم الثـــاني...
عايشه وفاطمه كانوا جايين لأم بندر...
عايشه:شذى هالسوسه ماتخلص بلاويها...
فاطمه:الله يعمي عيونها إنشالله...
عايشه:آميــــن...هي بس تحب تمثل دور المسكينه...
ام بندر:حسبي الله على اللي كان السبب بس...
فاطمه:هي يمه السبب بكل اللي صار...واللي بيصير...

***

كان حزن شذى يتجدد كل يوم...تحس إنها ما كلمت بشاير وتناقشت معها زي ماتبي...او تتمنى...ومن بعد الهوشه مع تركي ماصار بينها وبينه أي اتحكاك تحس بالزهق والقهر...كانت ماتنام إلى بعد نوبة بكاء طويله... ما أحد مهتم فيها هنا..ما أحد يسال عنها..رمضان اللي هو شهر صلة الأرحام صارت هي فيه بعيده عن كل الناس...

دق سعود على شذى وقعد سوالف معها..سألها عن اللي صار مع بشاير قالت له كل شي بس من دون ماتجيب طاري هوشتها مع تركي...
سعود:يعني تتوقعين ما فيه امل ترجع؟؟؟...
شذى:اصلا انا مالقيتها غير هالمره بس..بس يا سعود ما اتوقع إنها ترجع..
سعود:بس انا احبها...وهي اكيد تحبني بعد...
شذى:بس غرورها وكبريائها اكيد بيمنعها...
سعود:شذى لا تضيقينها علي...
شذى:والله ماني قاعده اضيقها...بس انا اقولك الصدق عشان لا تعيش بالاوهام...

----------


## شوق الربيع

كانت أيام رمضــان تمشي بسرعه..كان احلى شي عند شذى واللي تستمع فيه هو لمن تروح تصلي التراويح بالجامع القريب من بيتهم كانت تروح مع السواق اللي ينتظرها برى إلين ما تخلص...مع إن تركي نفسه يصلي التراويح بهالمسجد؟؟..بس كان كبريائها يمنعها إنها تروح معه بعد اللي صار بينهم..هو حاول معها كذا مره إنها تروح معه بس هي ترفض...
هي تحاول إنها تقطع كل وسيلة اتصال بينهم مع إنها دخلت الشهر التاسع من الحمل...
.
.
في هذا اليوم نادت بنات عمها اللي ساكنين بالرياض وعزمتهم على الفطور هي كانت علاقتها فيهم من تزوجت رسميه..
هديل:اقول شذى شخبارك من رجعتي الرياض؟؟؟...
شذى:تمام بخير...
هدى:وين بخير الله يهداك وإنتي بالمره ذبلانه...
هديل:هذا عشان الحمل يا ذكيه...
هدى:بس حتى ولو شوفي بنت جيراننا لمن حملت طالعه محلوه...
شذى تمزح معها:آه يا هدى يا الخايسه يعني أنا صرت شينه الحين لمن حملت...
هدى:من دون زعل؟؟؟...
شذى:شوفي من الحين إذا بتمدحيني ما راح ازعل طبعا...بس إذا بتقولين صرت شينه بزعل ونص...
هدى تغني:زعلان ازعل نص نص..لحسن هابعد ابعد آن ونص وراح تبئى أنت اكيد خسرااان...
هديل تستغفر:استغفر الله يا الخبله...إحنا برمضان ألحين تقعدين تغنين...
هدى وكأنها تذكرت:يووووه صح استغفر الله...والله نسيت...
كانت شذى مره مبسوطه مع بنات عمها اللي نسوها جزء لو بسيط من همها...



***


بنفس الليله كانت بشاير تبي تكلم امها عن موضوع شذى اللي شاغل تفكيرها من أول يوم برمضاااان...تذكرت كيف إنها بعد الهوشه تبي تسأل أمها عن سبب هالضجه اللي سوتها...بس أمها ماعطتها مجال للنقاش وعلى طول اتهمتها بالطيبه الزايده وكيف إنها لعبه بيد الكل...سكتت وحاولت تكلمها بعدها بفتره بس رفضت هالشي بعد...

بهاليوم كانت جايه نوف بنت فاطمه لبيت جدها أبو بندر...
نوف:وين قطوتك من زمان ما شفتها عندك؟؟؟...
بشاير بسخريه:توك تفقدينها؟؟؟...
نوف:لا تقولين ذبحتيها لأنها من الشين سعود...ترى مايا مالها دخل...
بشاير:لا وش دعوه اذبحها...بس امي اخذتها وانا بالجامعه وخلت السواق يقطها...
نوف:حراااام والله شكلها كان جنان...أنا اول مره احب القطاوه منها...
بشاير:عاد والله هذا اللي صار...
نوف تغير الموضوع:أقول بشاير من جد شذى هي السبب باللي صار؟؟؟...
بشاير:وش اللي صار؟؟؟...
نوف:لا تقعدين تستهبلين علي...اقصد يا حلوه اللي صار لك...
بشاير سكتت ما عرفت وش ترد فيه...
نوف:تصدقين بعض الأحيان احس هي السبب...بس لمن اتذكر قعدتي معها احس والله إنها مووووت طيبه...
بشاير تتطنز:اسمعوا المحلله النفسيه...قولي وش عندك بعد...
نوف:يعني ما يجوز لي أعبر عن رايي؟؟؟...
بشاير:اوووووه يا نوف والله صايره مره مليغه...
نوف:شوفي نفسك إنتي بالأول...الجلسه معك ماتنطاق...ملل في ملل...
وقامت نوف من عندها...
بشاير انصدمت من كلامها...أنا الحين جلستي ممله؟؟؟...
بشاير تكلم نوف قبل لا تطلع:ألحين انا ممله قعدتي؟؟؟...
نوف:ممله مرررره...وعلى قولة معلمة النحو اللي عندنا حد السأم...
وطلعت نوف من عندها و نزلت تقعد مع جدها اللي كان توه جاي من صلاة التراويح وجدتها تحت...
بشاير كانت مصدومه..ما تدري ليش..يمكن من اللي صابها وهي زعلانه..
خاطرها ترجع مثل أول شعارها بالحياه طنش تعش تنتعش... بس وين تطنش بعد اللي صار لها...وباقي حب سعود يتنفس في قلبها... تبيه ينخنق ويموت بس للأسف كل ماله يكبر هالحب على رغم عذاباته وجروحه...


***


تركي:أقول يا عمتي...
تقاطعه عمته حصه:تركي وش ذا؟؟؟... مو معقول اللي تسويه بمرتك..
تركي:يعني وش تبيني أسوي احب فوق راسهاا عشان ترضى؟؟؟..
حصه:ما قلت حب فوق راسها...بس ليه هالتطنيش كله لها هي وش سوت...
تركي:يعني بعد كل اللي قلت لك عليه؟؟؟...
حصه عصبت:اقول تركي لو تقوم تجيب لي دوا الضغط والسكر يكون أحسن..إنت ليش ترفع ضغطي كذا؟؟..
تركي:في إيش رفعت ضغطك؟؟؟...
حصه:طيب إنت قد قعدت مع زوجتك مره وسألتها وش موقفها باللي صار؟؟؟...
تركي:لأ....بس أنا...
وترجع تقاطع كلامه:بس إنت إيش يا حظي....إنت مشالله عليك على طول هجمت عليها وقلت لها أنتي السبب باللي صار... وتوك تقولي ألحين إنك ما قد جلست معها بهدوء وتناقشتوا....
تركي:صح كلامك يا عمتي..بس أنا لمن اعصب انسى اللي قدامي لو يكون ابوي...
حصه:لا حبيبي يا تركي تعرف تكبت عصبيتك بس إنت قول الصدق إنك تكابر عليها...
تركي:والله ما أدري..بس اللي وتر علاقتي فيها زياده هوشتها مع امي اللي يحفظها...
حصه: وإنت على طول جيت تركض وهوشه معها بدون ما تسألها...
تركي بعصبيه و معقد حواجبه:أنا يمكن أسكت على كل شي إلا أمي ما أرضى...بدت مع اختي ما زلت أحترمها...بس أمي مستحيل ولمن دريت عن سالفتها مع امي قامت عفاريتي...
حصه: يا هالعفاريت اللي ماتبي تهجد برمضان...طيب اسألها..وبعدين امك احسها مزوده بسالفه شوي...تحب تبهر السوالف مشالله...
تركي ابتسم:لا عاد حرام عليك يعني امي تبين تقولين تحب تزود بالسوالف...
حصه:الله اعلم...بس هي لمن قالت لي السالفه كانت السالفه غير.. بس يعني سبحان الله السالفه في يومين تغيرت الله العالــم...
عرف تركي إن عمته تقصد إن أمه يمكن زايده شوي بالسالفه...
تركي:تكفين يا عمتي يا يمه...من جدك امي يعني مزودت لي بالسالفه...
حصه بقلة حيله:تعرفني والله ما أحب اكون فتانه وانقل الكلام...
تركي بضيق:حشى لله يا يمه...بس إنتي قولي لي...
وقالت له عمته حصه عن زيادات امه بالسالفه وقالت له بعد عن اللي صار بالحقيقه...
تركي منصدم:وأنتي وش يدريك؟؟؟...
حصه:امك بعظمة لسانها قالت لي...
تركي باقي منصدم: افـــا يعني امي الله يهداها لعبت علي...
حصه:لأنها تدري إنك اهبل وبتصدق...ولأنها قالت لي إن مرتك شذى رافعه ضغطها وباقي ما بردت حرتها فيها...فحبت إنك تبرد حرة امك...
تركي:بس كذا حراااام...
حصه:والله عاد يا تركي انا ماقلت لك هالكلام إلا لمن شفت شذى حالها وصل كذا... يعني انا ماني مصدقه إنها ورى سالفة اخوها وانا عمتك أجل وشلون أنت اللي ساكن معها ومقابلها كل يوم...
تركي:انا محتار أحس راسي بينفجر...ما أدري امشي مع من...
حصه:امش مع قلبك...وروح كلمها بهدوء و لا تقلبونها هواش...
تركي:أحاول...
حصه:لا تقول احاول ولا ترى بهالدله على راسك(كانت تأشر على دلة القهوه اللي قدامها)...
تركي يضحك:اوكيه اوكيه..بس انت هدي يا ولد الحلال...خلاص ماراح احاول...إنشالله اكيد...
حصه تضحك:ترى والله ما قلت هالكلام إلا عشانك أنت...


***


متعب:رجاء يا سارا لا تفتحين هالموضوع مره ثانيه...
سارا:متعب...أنا ابي ازورها مو على كيفك تمنعني...
متعب:ترى والله لو تروحين لها لأزعل...
سارا:عن البياخه يا متعب...وشو أزعل...أنا بس قلت لك أبي أزورها..
متعب:حتى ولو...يا أنا يا هي...
سارا:ياخي عادي...بس باقعد عندها ساعه...
متعب:لأ...شذى بالذات ما راح تزورينها...
سارا:وش معنى شذى بالذاااات من بين خلق الله...
متعب:تعرفين ليش...
سارا:لا تقول عشان سالفة بشاير...
متعب:إلا عشانها...
سارا:طيب خلني أروح اشوف موقفها من اللي سواه اخوها يمكن مو راضيه
متعب:لأ ما فيه يا سارا...
سارا تستسلم للواقع:يا شينك...خلاص مانيب رايحة لها...
كانت سارا خاطرها تروح لشذى تعرف وش اللي صار منها... خصوصا بعد الهوشه اللي في بيت ابو بندر... تحس إن شذى ماهيب راضيه.. وكان خاطرها إنها تروح لها وتقعد معها بس متعب زوجها رااافض هالشي بتاتا....


 حس تركي إن عمته حصه على حق..لازم يقعد معها.. واساسا هو من دون ما تقوله يبي يقعد معها...هو بخاطره متأكد إنها مستحيل تكلمه بعد اللي صار...بس لازم يحاول معها....لأنه مشتااااق لها مررره... وفي نفس الوقت يحس إنه غلط عليها واجد..يعني كافي اللي فيها يقوم هو يزود الطين بله..راح لها لغرفتها..دق عليها الباب ودخل عليها لمن لقى الباب مفتوح.. سمع صوت مويه بالحمام وتوقع إنها تسبح(تاخذ شاور)...انتظرها إلين ما طلعت...
هي اول ما طلعت وشافته بوجهها تحول إنتعاشها بعد الحمام إلى ضيق بان على ملامح وجهها...اول ما شافته قعدت تخز فيه وبعدها راحت قدام التسريحه تجفف شعرها بالمنشفه(التاول) وتمشطه هي معطيته ظهرها...
هو لمن شافها كذا سكت...ما علق...وهي بعد فترة هدوء...
شذى وهي تناظره من المرايه:كيف تدخل غرفتي من دون ماتستأذن...
تركي:دقيت الباب محد رد...ولمن فتحته لقيته مفتوح ودخلت...
شذى تتطنز:مشالله هي وكاله من غير بواب هاه؟؟؟...
تركي يناظرها:والله انا اشوف الشغالات يدخلون لمن يلقون الباب مفتوح يعني السالفه وقفت علي...
شذى اللي كانت تناظره في المرآيه لفت عليه...
شذى وهي حاطه يدها على خصرها:والله عاد أنا سامحة لهم..إنت لأ...
تركي بضيق:ليه...أنا داخل مكتب وزير عشان تسمحين لي طال عمرك...
شذى ببرود:تدري ليش...لأني مابي اشوفك...خلاص...
تركي عصب بس حاول إنه يتماسك...
تركي:يعني على بالك إني ميت على شوفتك...
شذى بإستنكار:اجل وش تبي جاي عندي ألحين...
تركي:شكلي أنا الغلطان لمن جيت اكلمك...
شذى:غلطان..وباقي للحين تتوقع إنك غلطان؟؟؟... يا حليلك يا تركي من اللي ضحك عليك بهالكلام...
تركي يخزها:تتطنزين؟؟؟...
شذى:لااااا أبد من اللي يقول كذا؟؟؟...(تتكلم بجد)اصلا الغلط راكبك من ساسك لراسك.. وبعدين لا تقعد تخز فيني كذا...
تركي حاول إنه يكون اكثر ليونه معها...
تركي:شذى إنتي راضيه إن حالي انا وإنتي وصل كذا؟؟؟...
شذى كانت متوتره بس ماحبت تبين له...
شذى بكبرياء:راضيه...تدري ليش؟؟؟...لأنك ابشع مما كنت اتوقع يا تركي كنت مخدوعه فيك...
تركي:طيب أنا وش اقول عنك؟؟؟...
شذى تناظر فوق:اللهم طولك ياروح(بعدين قعدت تناظره)تركي خلاص أدري وش بتقول عني أنانيه وحقوده وقلبي اسود ومافيني خير...
تركي يفتح عيونه:تعترفين يعني؟؟؟...
سكتت شذى لأن هالكلام كان يقولها كل ماتهاوشوا...وقعدت تكمل تمشط شعرها...
تركي:شذى خلي هالهواش على جنب...وخلي اتفاهم معك والله خاطري اجلس معك بهدوء من زمااان...
شذى والدموع بدت تلمع بعيونها:مشالله عليك لمن تبي تتهاوش تتهاوش ولا احد يمنعك...بس لمن تبي النقاش بهدوء بعد بأمرك...ليه على بالك بنات الناس لعبه عندك...
تركي:ليه تقولين هالكلام؟؟؟...
شذى بعبره:لأنك بأول يوم برمضان وسالفة امك...تجرأت علي ومديت يدك... وقعدت تهاوش ولا حتى سمعت كلمه وحده مني... مع إني متأكده إني ماغلطت عليها...بس ماحبيتها تهاوشني...
تركي برجاء:شذى تكفين لا تبكين وتصيحين.. خلي نتكلم بهدوء...
شذى تمسح دموع تبي تنزل:مابينا نقاش كل شي إنتهى... مو قلت لي اولدي وفكنا يا بنت الناس...
تركي يناظرها بإمعاااان:شذى تكفين مو كل ما ابي افتح بيني وبينك باب تصكينه ما يصير كذا يا بنت الحلال...
شذى بإصرار:تركي..خلاص تكفى ما ابي منك شي غير إنك تفكني عاد..
تركي:طيب أنا آسف إذا كنت غلطت بحقك...والله على سالفة امي من جد متحسف على اللي صار...
شذى بسخريه:ليه متحسف؟؟..إنت ماسويت شي غلط...مو كنت تدافع عن امك؟؟...
تركي قام ووقف قدامها وحط يدينه على كتوفها:آسف على هذاك اليوم والله آسف...
شذى توخر يدينه بهدوء:اعتذارك تركي مرفوض....
تركي:شذى...
شذى:تركي كفايه والله ماعاد فيني طاقه اكثر من كذا...
نارها تركي وشاف فكها يرجف..شكلها بتبكي خلاص...
تركي:أنت الحين ليه تبكين؟؟؟...
شذى بعصبيه:والله عاد مالك دخل فيني...دموعي وكيفي فيها...
تركي بهدوء:براحـــتك...
وهو طالع من الغرفه..
شذى:والله ياليت تصك الباب وراك...
طلع تركي من عندها وبعد ما صك الباب...دخلت في نوبة بكاء طويله... من اللي صار تحس إنها قدرت تنتصر على تركي...حلوه ذي يبيني على كيفه...

أما هو عرف إنه ما استفاد شي ابد من اللي صار غير إنه زاد حزن شذى.. ما عرف كيف يجي معها..عنيده مررره وراسها ايبس من الصخر...


كانت بشاير مع أم بندر قاعدين بالصاله يتفرجون تلفزيون والساعه عشر بالليل...
بشاير:اقول يمه ودي افتح معك سالفه بس من الحين الله يحفظك لا تعصبين...
ام بندر:لأ ماراح اعصب...بس إنتي قولي بالأول...
بشاير:يمه..(بتردد)شذى خاطري...
ام بندر تقاطعها بعصبيه:اقول انثبري بس...لا عاد تجيبين طاريها على لسانك مره ثانيه..
بشاير:طيب ليش؟؟؟...
ام بندر:لأنك مخفه وينضحك عليك بكلمتين...
بشاير عصبت:رجاء يمه لا عاد تعيدين هالكلام...وش مخفه؟؟؟...
ام بندر:يعني لمن جاتك بحجرتك وضحكت عليك على طول كنتي بتصدقينها ... بس الحمدلله إني لحقت عليك لمن قالت لي فاطمه...
بشاير:بصرررراحه كان اسلوبك يمه ابد مو حضاري...
ام بندر عصبت:بشاير لا تصدعين راشي بهالسالفه خلاص...
بشاير:لا يا يمه... بعدين شذى كانت جايه تكلمني انا يعني بالعربي الفصيح مال أحد فيكم دخل بيننا...
ام بندر:بس انا امك واخبر الناس اكثر منك...
بشاير:كلامك على عيني وراسي من فوق..بإستثناء شذى أنا اعرفها اكثر منك...
ام بندر:يعني بعد اللي صار من اخوها سعود بترجعين معها عادي...
بشاير:قلتيها بنفسك...اخوها مو هي...يعني لا تظلمينها يا يمه...
ام بندر:اقول والله إنك ماتدرين وين الله حاطك..(بعصبيه) ماتفهمين هي السبب باللي صار وهي اللي قالت لأخوها يتركك...
بشاير:طيب يمه خليني أروح لها واتفاهم معها...
ام بندر:بشاير والله لو تفتحين هالموضوع معي مره ثانيه لتزعلين علي فاهمه؟؟؟...
سكتت بشاير ورجعوا يناظرون التلفزيون...صدق بشاير سكتت بس باقي هالسالفه تحوس ببالها...ودها تلقى شذى..وهي مقهوره حتى من تركي اللي لمن تقعد معه وهو يجي يزورهم...مايجيب طاري شذى ابد على لسانه... بس في بالها انا لازم القاها واللي يصير يصير؟؟؟؟...



***


الليله أعلن التلفزيون السعودي إن بكره عيد...والشهر ناقص...يعني 29 يوم بس كانت الفرحه تشمل المملكه كلها والعالم الإسلامي بعد...الناس فرحانين ومطروبين بقدوم العيد...والأطفال يغنون(مرحب مرحب بالعيد...أهلا أهلا بالعيد)<<<<أدري قديمه بس تمشي هههههه...
وطبعا التهاني والتبريكات شغاله بالمسجات والتليفونات اللي مشغله الإتصالات..الزعل بهالليله ممنوع والعتب مرفوع إلى حتى بعد العيد.. طبعا واللي باقوا ما خلصوا مقاضي العيد على طول راحوا السوق يحاولون يكملون الناقص من اغراظهم...

بعد ماعرف تركي بإنه بكره عيد من إمام المسجد وإنه مافيه بكره صلاة تراويح...راح كعادته السنويه يمر امه وابوه يبارك لهم بالعيد...
أم بندر:الله يبارك فيك يا تركي...وكل عام وإنت بخير..
تركي:وإنت بخير يايمه...
ويجي ابوبندر ويبارك له تركي بالعيد ويقعد سوالف معهم يمكن ساعه..
وبعدها استذن يبي يروح...
ابوبندر:تو الناس...
تركي:بدري من عمرك يباه...بس تعرف الليله عيد...وخاطري أمر على
على عمتي حصه...
ابوبندر:اذنك معك...
وقبل لا يطلع تركي لحقته امه تعطيه اغراض يوديها لعمته حصه..
تركي عند الباب:اعطيها عمتي حصه...
ام بندر:إيه عطها ولا تنسى..
تذكر تركي موضوع شذى وكذب أمه عليها...
تركي:يمه ممكن اسألك سؤال؟؟؟...
ام بندر:اسال يا بعد عمري...
تركي:يمه ليش تكذبين بسالفة شذى علي وإنها طولة لسانها عليك...
ام بندر ماعرفت وش به ترد...
ام بندر:انا ما كذبت...
تركي:لا يمه لعبت علي...وعمتي حصه هي اللي قالت لي...
ام بندر:اووووه من حصه هذي الفتانه ما تعرف تسكت...
كانت ام بندر مرتبكه وهي من عادتها ماتعرف تكذب..بس لمن درت عن حصه قالت انقهرت وعرفت إنه افيه مهرب من السؤال...
تركي:ليه يمه كذا...
ام بندر لمن عرفت إنها ماراح تقدر تجادل تركي راحت وخلته...
ام بندر وهي رايحه وتقول بتردد...
ام بندر:يالله مع السلامه مابقدر اخلي ابوك بحاله...
تركي:يمه بس انا باقي ماخلصت كلامي..
ام بندر:خلاص يا تركي هذي السالفه قديمه وبكره عيد...يالله بروح لأبوك والأغراض عطها عمتك هالفتانه...
راحت ام بندر ورجعت المجلس وهي متفشله مرررره من ولدها...ياربيه وين اودي وجهي منه...كله منك يافاطمه خلتيني اكذب عليه..وكله من هالشينه شذى هي سببه البلاوي كلها...لمن عرفت إنها ماهيب قد المواجهه انسحبت..وبخاطرها اوريك ياحصيصه محد يقولك شي...
أما تركي انقهر من امه...ياربي وش فيها كذا ماخذه السالفه بكل بساطه ولاكنها مسويه..ماقدر يقول شي لأنها امه...
.
.
هو عند عمته حصه قعد سوالف معها...وقالها عن أمه اللي ماتت ضحك وعرفت إنه ام بندر بتقعد تناقشها بكرة بيوم العيد وتسوي مشكله زتتهمها بالفتنه وإنه صورتها تشوهت قدام عيالها...
تركي:يمه...أنا ما ابي العيد يجي وانا و شذى باقي كذا...
حصه:والله الحل بيدك أنت...
تركي سكت وقالها عن تهديده لشذى بأنها لمن تولد بياخذ ولدها و يرجعها بيت أهلها...
حصه بعصبيه:ما تخاف من ربك أنت؟؟؟...ليش تهدد البنت كذا.. والله حرام تبي تحرمها من ضناها...والله يا تركي إنك في هذي من جد نذل...
تركي:بس انا انقهرت وقلت هالكلام بلحظة زعل...
حصه:وعمرك ما رضيت إنشالله...حرام والله روح راضها واكسب ودها...
تركي:بس هي تتمنع يا عمتي...
حصه:والله على حركاتك معها واسلوبك الشين اكيد من حقها تتمنع..
تركي:يعني اقعد وراها إلين متى كذا؟؟؟...
حصه:إلين ماترضى...بس بسألك سؤال واحد بس؟؟؟...
تركي:اسالي...
حصه:وياليت تجاوبني بصدق...إنت تحب شذى ولا إنت تبي الفكه منها وتدور لك أعذار...إذا إنت خلاص كرهتها سرحها بإحسان وريحها...
تركي:لا..انا والله اموووت عليها واحبها...بس في اشياء كثيره تمنع بيني انا وياها...
حصه:والله لو إنت تحبها من صدق...كان مستحيل أي شي يمنع هالمشاكل والمواصيل اللي وصلتها معها...
تركي:يعني...
حصه:يعني..الأمر لك إنت إذا تبيها وتحبها ومتمسك فيها أكيد بتكون حريص على مشاعرها وحياتك معها...
سكت تركي وقعد يفكر في كلام عمته اللي تتكلم بواقعيه...حس إنه لازم يقرر حياته مع شذى لوين بتوصل؟؟؟...



***

كانت ليلة العيد..يعني للناس الفرح...بس هي كانت تحس بالحزن... ماتدري ليش...يمكن لأنها فاقده اشياء كثيره... على إنها مانزلت للسوق إلا بس مره وحده مع بنات عمها...وشرت لها بس تنوره و بلوزة حمل مع صندل كان لبسها عادي لأنه ما كان لها خلق تنزل السوق مره ثانيه وتبي تخلص اغراضها بسرعه...تذكرت كيف إنها بالأول تحب يكون لبس العيد حقها مميز...بس سبحان الله الأول تحول... تذكرت كيف تركي معها ليل العيد العام الماضي..وكيف هالسنه...بالماضي حب...والحين بلا مشاعر تحس تركي تغير للأحسن...ما عاد فيه كره لها من جهته تغير عن بداية رمضان..كان الشغالات يقولون لها إن تركي يسأل عنها إذا اكلت و اهتمت بصحتها كانت تقول بنفسها أكيد عشان ولدها اللي ببطنها يسأل عنها مو لسواد عيونها...بس مع هذا كله كانت تخاف من الولاده...لأنها غير مخاوف الولاده اللي تعيشها كل بنت مع أول طفل لها...كان يراودها فكرة طلاقها وسحب الولد منها...كانت تتمنى إنها تولد وتفتك من هالتعب وبنفس والوقت ماتبي تولد..ماتبي ولدها ياخذونه منها أبد أبد...

كلمتها أمها ام محمد تبارك لها بالعيد..
أم محمد:كل عام وإنتي بخير يا الغاليه...
شذى:وإنتي بخير...ومن العايدين مقدما...
ام محمد تضحك:لاااا العايدين بكره...
شذى:خلاص يمه كلها 8 ساعات ونصير بكره...
ام محمد:سبحان الله رمضان مر بسرعه...بس يالله إنك تعيده علينا بالخير والصحه والعافيه...
شذى:آميـــن إنشالله..
أم محمد:والله خاطري يا شذى إنك تعيدين معنا...
شذى:والله حتى أنا خاطري يمه بكذا...
ام محمد:شذى حبيت اسألك عن تركي وش مسوي معك...
شذى:من أي ناحيه يمه؟؟؟...
ام محمد:يعني اقصد علاقتك فيه زينه...يهاوشك شي كذا...
شذى:لا ما بينا أي شي ألحين لا زين....ولا شين...
ام محمد:يعني بالأول شين؟؟؟...
شذى اللي ماتحب تزعج امها بأخبار شينه:مثل ما أقولك يمه لمن كنتي تكلميني قبل...يعني زعلان شوي عشان اخته...
ام محمد:ما أقول غير الله يكتب فيه الخير...مع إني حاسه إنك تخشين علي..
شذى:وش يجبرني اخش عليك..لا بالعكس كل شي يصير لي قلت لك..
ام محمد:اتمنى هالشي من كل قلبي...

وبعدها قعدت سوالف مع امها شوي...وبعد ما صكرت دقت على اخوانها واحد واحد تبارك لهم بالعيد..وعلى حريم اخوانها بعد...وطبعا خويتها ريم دقت عليها بس ما طولت لأن ريم كانت بالسوق...


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

كانت شذى قاعده بحالها بعد ما صكرت من ريم خويتها...حست بالضيقه وإنها ودها تصيح..بس خلاص هي لاعت كبدها من نفسها ومن كثر صياحها... وهي قاعده إلا تجيها الشغاله ومعها جوالها يدق...
كاتي:مدام جوال إنتي فيه يدق...
ولمن خذت شذى الجوال تفاجأت لمن شافت المتصل سارا مرة متعب...
ترددت ترد ولا لأ؟؟؟...بس في النهايه ردت...
سارا:شذى وينك ما بغيتي تردين؟؟؟...
شذى تفاجأت من كلام سارا...
شذى:هلا سارا؟؟؟...
سارا:وينك انتي الحين...
شذى:بالبيت...
سارا:اشوى الحمدلله...طيب افتحي الباب انا عند الباب الحين...
شذى تفاجأت:وش تقولين؟؟؟...
سارا:يله باي اقول افتحي انا عند الباب...
وصكت سارا كانت شذى متفاجأه يالله سارا جاتني...كانت مندهشه وفرحانه واخيرا احد عبرني...وخلت الشغاله تفتح الباب ونزلت ببيجامتها... ولمن دخلت سارا تفاجأت زياده لمن شافت معها بشاير...مو معقوله بشاير بنفسها جات...
سارا:هلا بالدوبه شذى...مبروووك العيد...
بشاير:هلا شذى ومبروك بالعيد على قولة سارا...
سلمت عليهم وشذى وهي باقي متفاجأه..بشاير وسارا جايين يزورونها... ما اقدر اوصف لكم كبر فرحة شذى بهالزياره...مره فرحت من الخاطر.. وقعدوا سوالف معها ولا كأنه شي صار من قبل بينهم...
سارا:حسبي الله على ابليسك يا بشاير كسرتي رجولي بالسوق..
بشاير وسارا كانوا وبالسوق وهم راجعين الساعه 11 بالليل مروا على شذى من دون محد يدري كمغامره منهم...
بشاير:والله انتي اللي بس كل ما مشينا خطوتين تعبتي وتقعدين السوق يبيله شده...
سارا تضحك:اموووووت على الشده...يا خبله ما إحنا داخلين ساحة معركه..
وكانوا قاعدين سوالف شذى فرحت من قلبها على جيتهم لها... ولمن جات الساعه 12...استأذنت سارا ومشت...
شذى:سارا اقعدي من زمان عنك؟؟؟...
سارا:لا والله لازم ارجع...
ورجعت سارا مع سواقها اللي كان ينتظرها برى...أما بشاير فقعدت مع شذى...
تناقشت بعدها مع شذى في هالموضوع..اللي هو موضوع سعود وعلاقة بشاير فيه...بس حلفت شذى بالله العلي العظيم بأنها ماهيب راضيه باللي صار ولا كانت اصلا تدري عنه...بشاير وشذى ما قدروا بالأخير غير إنهم يبكون...مايدرون ليش بس بشاير ماحبت يكون الوضع مأساوي يوم العيد...
بشاير وهي تضحك وبعيونها دموع:خلاص بلا أفلام هنديه إحنا ليلة عيد..
شذى اللي ضحكت على كلام بشاير مع إنها تصيح:هههه بشاير عن الطنازه..
بشاير:بليييز خلاص لا نصيح والله اكره شي عندي بالعالم الصياح...
وبعدها قعدوا سوالف وضحك...إلين الساعه 3 الفجر... وراحت بشاير مع تركي اللي تفاجأ لمن شاف بشاير عنده بالبيت ولمن سألها عن سر الزياره قالت تبي تتناقش مع شذى والحمدلله طاح الحطب بينهم؟؟؟...
بعد مانزل بشاير ورجع للبيت شاف شذى قد دخلت غرفتها... وشاف النور من تحت الباب طافي معناته إنها نامت...
شذى اللي النوم كان رافض يجيها من الفرح بعد زيارة سارا وبشاير لها كانت فرحتها لا توصف...كانت احلى عيديه لها..كانت تشكر الله على هالمفاجأه الحلوه...عرفت منها كبر قلب بشاير وبياضها اللي مثل الثلج... وطبعا ماتنكر طيبة سارا وحلاوة عشرتها...


***


العيــــــــــــد....
الساعه ثمان الصباح...


كان الكل فرحان وشذى من أمس فرحانه وماجاها النوم إلا من بعد صلاة العيد...بعدها راحت تنام...هي كانت فرحانه بس جهتها مكن ناحية تركي كانت زعلانه و هي كانت تبي تقهره فخلته مايشوفها يوم العيد... أكيد هذا الشي بيقهره وقالت للشغالات يقولون له إنها نايمه... تركي اللي انقهر منها وهو اللي حب يعيد عليها...بس لمن لقاها نايمه راح بيت الوالد...
.
.
في بيت ابو بندر كان الكل فرحان...وبشاير وسارا كانوا فرحانين أكثر بنجاح مغامرتهم اللي بليلة العيد.. والكل كان جاي...حصه وام بندر تهاشوا من صباح الله خير..أم بندر متهمه حصه بالفتانه وحصه متهمه ام بندر بالنشابه اللي تنشب بين الأزواج...بس كالعاده نص ساعه ورجعوا عادي والكل فرحان....


***

بالظهر يوم العيد...كانت عزيمة الغداء ببيت ابوبندر...بس شذى طبعا ماجات رفضت إنها تجي... طبعا شذى اللي كانت كاشخه ولابسه ماحبت تفوت على نفسها هالفرصه...إلا وتلقى تركي فيها...ومثل مابغت قدرت فاطمه إنها تلقى لهم جو شوي رومانسي...تركي كان باله مشغول مع شذى.. اكيد ياحليلها ماحست بحلاوة العيد...
سلمى:وش فيك سرحان كذا؟؟؟...
تركي:ابد مانيب سرحان...بس تعرفين شوي مرهق مواصل من امس مانمت بليلة العيد...
سلمى بسؤال مبطن:ليه مانمت...وش حادك على السهر؟؟؟...
تركي عرف قصدها بس ماحب يخلق قضيه:اصلا من عادتي من انا صغير ماانام ليلة العيد...
سلمى:وش هالشقى...أكيد تكون بيوم العيد تعبان ومرهق...
تركي يبتسم:إلين المغرب بس وبعدها اصحصح...
سلمى بدلع:طيب وش رايك اليوم بلبسي؟؟؟...
كانت لابسع تنوره فوق الركبه بشوي مع توب كت وهاينك الكل لونه بيج مع حزام أحمر وكعب أحمر....كان شكلها مره نايس ومشرقه طالعه جنان..
تركي يناظرها:طالعه حلوه..(بس يناظر سيقانها) اقول سلمى مو احسن لو كانت التنورة اقصر من كذا بشوي...
كان يقولها بطنازه...
سلمى:تتطنز حضرة جنابك؟؟؟..
تركي يتكلم بجد:بصراحه حتى لو ماسألتيني كنت توني بأعلق على لبسك هو حلو بس مره قصير...ترى مهوب زين لبس المره يكون كذا قصير...
سلمى:تركي عن التعقيد...
تركي:مع عقدتها...(بجديه أكثر يتكلم) رجاء يا سلمى ملابس مثل كذا لا تلبسين ترى اكره ما شوف وحده تلبس مثل كذا فاهمتني؟؟؟...
سكتت سلمى وانقهرت:إنت ليش معقد كذا؟؟...ليه ماتطور مع امة محمد...
تركي:والله عاد الله خلقني معقد وش تبيني أسوي لك؟؟؟...
انقهرت سلمى وقعدت شوي وقامت..تركي مارضاها خلاها تزعل لأنه من جد لبسها ابد موعاجبه..بنفسه كيفها خل تتعدل غلطانه وتبي احد يراضيها..


بعد مارجع تركي للبيت مالقى شذى..حس بالحزن مايدري ليه... خاطره ياخذها ويطلعون يتمشون هاليوم... هو راح بالمغرب مع اخوياه يتمشى.. ولمن صارت الساعه تسع بالليل رجع ونام... اما شذى فكانت عاكفه بغرفتها تقرا كتب تحاول تسلي عمرها فيها...

***

طبعا باليوم الثاني بالعيد جوا بنات عم شذى عندها يزورونها... كانت مستانسه مره بجيتهم...عزمتهم هي من الغداء و جوها...كانت وناسه القعده خصوصا هدى بنت عمها الصغيره كانت تضحكهم وهي تقلد حرات الفنانين وتتطنز عليهم...
شذى تضحك:من جد هدى إنتي توووووحفه...
هديل تضحك:هدى وري شذى حركات كارول سماحه لمن تقلدينها...
هدى تضحك:الحمدلله والشكر ياكرهي لكارول...
وقعدت تقلدها مثل ما كانت تغني بأغنية(غالي عليا)...
شذى وهديل كانوا ميتين ضحك عليها...
شذى:تنفعين تصيرين مع داوود حسين وتقلدين الفنانيين...
هدى:تعرفين هنا بالرياض محد يعترف بدخول الفتيات عالم الفن...
هديل:يعني أنت مع هالخشه تبين تدخلين التمثيل؟؟؟...
هدى تضحك:ههههه لا وش دعوه...أنا بنت ناس وش لي بالتمثيل...
كانت شذى مستانسه مره معهم...بس كانت تحس بمثل الآلآم تجيها ببطنها بين فتره والثانيه...كانت تتحملها...بخاطرها تقلصات وتروح...
من جد كانت تشكر الله على إن بنات عمها جووها ولا كانت بتموت منتحره من الطفش...
قعدوا معها بنات عمها إلى الساعه 4العصر وراحوا... حاولت فيهم إنهم يقعدون معها زياده بس رفضوا وقالوا إنهم مصخوها بالقعده...بعدها راحوا..

***

مع المغرب كانت الآلآم تزداد مع عاد قدرت تتحمل...مسكت الجوال ودقت على تركي...تركي اللي كان أصلا راجع البيت..شاف شذى تتصل عليه.. استغرب وش عندها...اصلا هي ماتدق عليه ابد...
تركي:هلا شذى بغيتي شي؟؟؟...
شذى تصيح:تركي إلحق علي ماني قادره اتحمل آلام فضيعه...
صكت الجوال منه وهي تصيح ماهيب قادره تتحمل...السواق كان بإجازه هذا اليوم..وهذا اللي حدها تدق على تركي...تركي اللي خاف موت ماعرف وش فيها...
.
.
.
كان تركي جالس برى ينتظرها...كان مره خايف ومهوب عارف وش يسوي...الدكتوره قررت إنها حالة ولاده وعلى طول دخلتها داخل... كان مابين حالة يأس ورجاء...فرح وخوف...خوف عليها..وفرح بأنه بيصير أب...كان يدعي الله إنه يقومها بالسلامه...
.
.
بعد مرور فتره طويله مرت كالدهر على تركي...ولدت شذى وزف له الخبر عبر النيرس إنها جابت ولد...فرح إلا بغى يطير من الفرح...
أخيرا انا صرت أبو...سأل عنها قالوا له إنها بخير...
اول ماطلعت الدكتوره...
تركي:هابشري يا دكتوره إنشالله هي بخير....
الدكتوره اللي كانت سعوديه:الحمدلل بخير هي..وبعد شوي تقدر تشوفها...
تركي:بس ليش هي طولت كذا بالولاده؟؟؟...
الدكتوره قعدت تضحك وهي تعدل حجابها:بالعكس عادي وولادتها كانت سهله والحمدلله...بس تعرف لأنها بكريه وهذا اول ولد...
تركي:مشكوره يا دكتوره الله يطمنك...
الدكتورة:العفو...وتقدر بعد شوي تشوفها هي والولد...
.
.
راح لها بالغرفه كانت منسدحه وتعبانه مره ومغمضه عيونها..كانت تحس بالإنهاك في جميع أنحاء جسمها...
قرب تركي منها...ناظرته بتعب خاطرها تتكلم بس كانت مره تعبانه...
مسك تركي يدها...وباسها على جبينها وخدها...
تركي بهمس:مبروك شذى..والحمدلله على السلامه...
شذى بصوت واهن:الله يسلمك...وين الولد؟؟؟...
تركي:الحين بيجيبونه...بس إنتي ارتاحي...
ودخلت النيرس ومعها الولد...راح لها تركي يبي يشوفه... كان صغير حجمه ووجهه أحمر وفمه كان مره صغير... باسه وهو في حظن النيرس..
النيرس:شيلوه ده ابنك...
تركي ابتسم بفشيله:اخاف يطيح...خليه بحظنك...
النيرس:الله رقال طول بعرض ومابتعرفش تشيلوه...شباب آخر زمن..
تركي بخاطره أنثبري بس...
وودته النيرس عند شذى..اللي كانت تحترق وهي تبي تشوفه...
حطته النيرس جنبها..كانت مره تعبانه وماقدرت تشيله...ابتسمت شذى لمن شافته...باسته على خده بخفه...حطت يدها عليه...بعدها قعدت تناظر فيه وهي ماهيب مصدقه إنها جابت ولد وولدت وإنها الحين ام..بعدها جاتها الصيحه..بدت تصيح بصوت مكتوم..انتبه لها تركي..وحب يخفف عنها..
تركي:حبيبتي..خلاص لا تصيحين...وش اللي يصيحك ألحين؟؟؟...
سكتت شذى وغطت بيدها عيونها وهي تصيح...شال تركي يدها من على وجهها وحب يخفف عنها...
سحب تركي يدها وباسها وقالها:شذى لا تصيحين والله خلاص كفايه...
شذى:لا تاخذه مني يا تركي...والله حرام..
تركي:ومن قالك إني باخذه منك...الله يهداك بس إنتي ارتاحي الحين...
وقعد تركي يخفف عنها من احزانها...إلين ماسكتت...وهدت وقعد معها إلين مانامت وهو بس يناظرها ويناظر ولده...ما يدري يحس بهاللحظه بس تغيرت اشياء كثيره فيه

----------


## النغم انيني

مشكوووورة خيتو وااااصلي واني بالانتظار

----------


## شوق الربيع

الـــــجــــزء (( 16 ))





برغم.. برغم خلافاتنا..
برغم جميع قراراتنا..
بأن لا نعود..
برغم العداء..برغم الجفاء..
برغم البرود..
برغم انطفاء ابتساماتنا..
برغم انقطاع خطاباتنا..
فثمة سر خفي..
يوحد مابين اقدارنا..
ويدني مواطئ أقدامنا..
ويفنيك فيّ..
ويصهر نار يديكِ بنار يديّ..
000
برغم جميع خلافاتنا..
برغم اختلاف مناخاتنا..
برغم سقوط المطر..
برغم استعادة كل الهدايا..وكل الصور..
برغم الإناء الجميل..
الذي قلت عنه..انكسر..
برغم رتابة ساعاتنا..
برغم الضجر..
فلا زلت أؤمن أن القدر..
يصر على جمع أجزائنا..
ويرفض كل اتهاماتنا...
000
برغم خريف علاقاتنا...
برغم النزيف بأعماقنا..
وإصرارنا...
على وضع حد لمأساتنا..
بأي ثمن..
برغم جميع ادعاءاتنا..
بأني لن..
وأنك لن..
فإني أشك بإمكاننا..
فنحن برغم خلافاتنا..
ضعيفان في وجه أقدارنا..
شبيهان في كل أطوارنا..
دفاترنا..لون أوراقنا..
وشكل يدينا..وأفكارنا..
فحتى نقوش ستاراتنا..
وحتى اختيار اسطواناتنا..
دليل عميق..
على أننا..
رفيقا مصير..رفيقا طريق..
برغم جميع حماقاتنا..
(نزار قباني)




***


باليوم الثاني...قامت شذى وهي تعبانه ناظرت السرير الصغير اللي جنبها خاطرها تشوف ولدها ومن حسن حظها كان على وقت دخلت النيرس...
النيرس:صباح الخير يا ست الكل...
شذى بإبتسامه:صباح النور..
النيرس:عامله إيه النهار ده..إنشالله كويسه..
شذى:الحمدلله أحس إني أحسن من أمس...
النيرس وهي رايحه لسرير البيبي:وأخبار البيبي اليوم؟؟؟..
شذى:زين...أعطيني إياه...
وشالته النيرس وباسته وأعطته شذى وهي تقول...
النيرس:مشالله بيقنن الصغنن ده...
شذى وهي تشيله وتبوسه:مشكوره.هذا من ذوقك...
النيرس:مرت عليك الدكتوره اليوم؟؟؟..
شذى:إيه مرت علي ببداية الصباح...بس رجعت نمت...
وبعدها قعدت تناظر شذى بولدها وهو بحجرها...كانت مبسوطه حيل عليه..مع إنه كان نايم ولا يتحرك..بس كانت تراقب تنفسه وتتأمل ملامحه كانت تمسك يده اللي كان قابض عليها بقوه وتفكك أصابعه ومبهوره منه ومن صغر حجمه كأنها أول مره تشوف طفل..بس يمكن لأنه غير لأنه ولدها؟؟...على قولة الكويتيين(حشاشة يوفها)..تحط يدها على راسه بحذر لأنه تحسه باقي طري..وهي تناظره تذكرت إنه تركي كان يقولها إنه بياخذه منها..وإنه بس ينتظرها تولد...حست بالدمع بعيونها..مع إنه تركي أمس حلف لها إنه مابياخذ ولدها منها..بس حتى ولو فكرة إنه بياخذه تثير أحزانها وحسرتها..بخاطرها(لا مستحيل أي حد بالعالم ياخذ ولدي مني) ناظرت ولدها وهو نايم ولا حاس بشي من العالم ولا بمشاعر أمه اتجاهه..لمته شذى إلى صدرها بنعومه وقعدت تصيح بدون صوت...
.
.
دخل عليها تركي بعد ساعه يزوها..كانت قد وقفت صياح وولدها بجنبها على السرير كانت منسدحه على جنب وهو بجنبها ماملت منه...
تركي بإبتسامه:صباح الخيــر على الحلوين...
رفعت نظرها شذى له وبدون نفس:صباح الخير...
كانت باقي حاقده عليه من تهديده إنه بياخذه منها...
تركي راح لها وقال:ممكن اعرف ليش زعلانه؟؟؟...
شذى من دون اهتمام:مانيب زعلانه..
تركي ينحني لها:و نبرة الصوت هذي...وش نسميها؟؟؟...
شذى سكتت ناظرته وبعدها ناظرت ولدها...
تركي جلس على طرف السرير وقال لها..
تركي يناظر ولده:يا حبي له..مشالله على ولدي يهبل...
سلم عليه تركي...
تركي يكلم شذى:شخباره اليوم؟؟؟...
شذى:بخيــر...
تركي يلف شذى عليه...
تركي:شذى وش فيك؟؟؟...منتي طبيعيه؟؟؟...
شذى بعصبيه:ليه شايفني هبله...
تركي:لا مو كذا..بس أحسك زعلانه ومتضايقه...
شذى:زعلانه ومتضايقه..عندك مانع...
تركي بهدوء:لأ ماعندي مانع...بس ممكن أعرف ليش؟؟؟...
شذى:والله لو تعرف أكيد بتزعل فعشان كذا خلني ساكته...
تركي:مني يعني؟؟؟...
ناظرته شذى بكبر وهزت راسها بالإيجاب...
تركي انقهر منها فحب يقهرها...
تركي:والله عاد إذا جيت أزورك انتي تعالي تكلمي بس أنا جي أزور ولدي.
تفشلت شذى بس ردت عليه...
شذى:والله اللي يزور ولدي يزورني واللي يزورني يزور ولدي انا وهو واحد(تناظره بغيض)ومستحيل أي احد بالعالم يفرق بيني وبينه...
تركي يناظرها:وشو يفرق بيني وبينه ومسوية لي مسلسل مصري..
شذى بعدم اهتمام:والله مسلسل مصري ولا هندي افهمها زي ماتفهمها..
تركي مسوي بريء:طيب أبي انضم معكم لحزبك أنتي وولدك عادي؟؟؟...
شذى:لأ...
تركي يكلم نفسه بصوت عالي(يستعبط):والله وراح عليك الدلال ياتركي خلاص يا شذى الحين صرت صفر على الشمال والحب كله راح لولدك؟؟..
تناظره شذى بإستغراب(طالع وش يقول اللي يسمعه ماكأن بينا مشاكل واصله للسما؟؟؟...)..
شذى تناظره بإستغراب وتقول:أي حب وأي دلال لك مني؟؟؟أصلا كل شي بينا انتهى...وانا بس بدق على اهلي ويجون ياخذوني انا وفيصل..
تركي:مين فيصل؟؟؟...
شذى:ولد الجيران...يعني مين اكيد ولدي انا سميته فيصل..
تركي بجديه شوي:والله أنا اللي طلعت ولد الجيران ومثل الأطرش بالزفه عسى ماشر..بتاخذينه وتروحين لأهلك..وسميتيه على كيفك... ليه انا وش موقعي بالإعراب طال عمرك؟؟؟...
شذى ببرود:والله مالك موقع بالإعراب...محذوف من القائمه...
تركي:والله يا قلبي شكلك أنتي اللي بتنحذفين...هذا إذا باقي للحين ما انحذفتي...
شذى:والله عاد أنا وولدي مع بعض إذا نحذفت فهو معي...
تركي ماحب السالفه تكون جد وهو اللي من أول مارجع أمس البيت قرر إنه يستأنف حياته مع شذى ويرجعها مثل أول...لأن هذا الشي بيكون لصالحه هو وشذى وولدهم ألحين...
تركي بمزح:وش فيك الله يهداك معصبه كذا هدي...
شذى:والله ماسمعت انت وش تقول؟؟؟...
تركي يراضيها ويسندها حتى تعدل قعدتها...
تركي:يابعد قلبي ياشذى..إنتي وهالنتفه اللي أنتي جايبتها..لا تزعلين والله أمزح..وبعدين إذا تبين تسمين الولد فيصل أوكيه يابنت الحلال ولاتزعلين..
شذى راحت تشيل ولدها بحظنها:وبروح الشرقيه وارجع اعيش عند أهلي...
تركي:تبين تروحين مع السلامه..بس ولدك بيقعد هنا..تبين تقعدين معنا الله يحييك إذا ما شالتك الأرض أشيلك بعيوني...
شذى تناظره بإستغراب:وش هالحب الفجأه اللي نزل عليك وصرت تحبني؟؟
تركي بجديه:والله من زمان وأنا أحبك وماعمر مشاعري تغيرت بلحظه..
شذى:أحاول اصدقك بس مافيه فايده...
تركي:طيب وش قلتي بتقعدين معي أنا وفيصل ولا لأ؟؟؟...
شذى:طبعا لأ أنا بروح وهو معي للشرقيه وإذا تبي تشوفه مر عليه...
تركي يمزح:شوفي تتحكمين إذا صار هالولد لك بحالك بس لا تنسين هو شراكه بيني وبينك...يعني لي فيه خمسين بالميه...
شذى معقده حواجبها:عسى ماشر شراكه...لاحبيبي هذا ولدي بحالي...
تركي قعد يضحك...قام وباسها..
تركي:أنا طالع الحين امر على الدكتوره أشوف متى خروجكم...
.
.
بالعصر جا اهل تركي كلهم يزورونها بإستثناء فاطمه اللي ماتت قهر لمن عرفت إنها ولدت...
أم بندر واللي من فرحتها تناست المشاكل بينها وبين شذى...
أم بندر:مبرووك يا شذى والله ماتتخيلين فرحتي بولادتك...
شذى واللي مستغربه منها مره:الله يبارك فيك...
بشاير واللي جات مع أمها بالغصب:مبروك يا شذى(وكان الولد بحظنها) يجنن ولدكم...مشالله ماتوقعت إنتاجكم كذا...
سارا بجنب بشاير:شوي شوي على الولد ترى باقي صغير..بس شهادة حق شكله مره مغري إنك تشيلينه...
أم بندر:هاتوه أعطوني إياه ولدي خل أشوفه...
وقامت بشاير وأعطته إياه وهي بس تقرا عليه وتسمي وتذكر الله...
وبعد فتره بسيطه دخلت العمه حصه...وسلمت على شذى كانت شذى تحبها مره تحس إنها طيبه وعندها قلب مامثله بهالعالم...وراحت حصه جلست جنب أم بندر..وأخذت الولد منه...وهي الثانيه تذكر الله عليه...
حصه:وين تركي ما أشوفه؟؟؟...
أم بندر:الحين بيجي...
وقعدوا سوالف..أما شذى تمت تتأمل الورد اللي جابته العمه حصه معها وتتأمل الورد اللي جابته بشاير وسارا...والحلاو اللي جابته ام بندر أما تركي اللي مسوي لي فيها رومانسي ماجاب لها ولاشي بعدين قعدت تأمل عمرها إنها اصلا ماتبي منه شي؟؟؟...وبعدين ماستوعبت إلا على دخلة تركي...
تركي يكلم شذى:ترى أبوي ألحين بيدخل يسلم عليك..
ارتبكت شذى من متى ماشافت أبوبندر؟؟؟...يمكن من قبل لا يموت أبوها وماتدري وش موقفه منها خصوصا بعد كل هالمشاكل...
سلم تركي على عمته ودخل أبوبندر وسلم على شذى..كان ابوبندر يحس إن شذى مالها دخل..خصوصا إن تركي كان دايم يقوله من رجع شذى إنه مالها ذنب باللي صار...
أبوبندر:الحمدلله على سلامتك يا شذى...
شذى:الله يسلمك عمي..وتعبت نفسك على هالزياره والله...
أبوبندر يبستم للبيبي اللي بحظن حصه..
أبوبندر:لا بالعكس يستاهل ولد تركي إني أجيه ولا يا أم بندر؟؟..
أم بندر وهي تبتسم:إيه والله ولد تركي يستاهل...
وبعدها قعدوا سوالف وضحك...ومعهم أبوبندر كانت أول مره تشوفه شذى كذا على بساطته...حست إن قلبه كبير وحتى ام بندر اللي شكلها تناست اللي صار ببداية رمضان عندهم..استغربت لهالدرجه ولدها قدر يصلح العلاقات بينهم...
وبعدها استأذنوها وطلعوا...بعد كذا بساعه جاب تركي لها وله عشاء وكانت الساعه سبع...اول مادخل لقاها منسدحه شكلها تعبانه اول ما بغى يرجع ويطلع..سمع شذى تناديه...
شذى:تركي...
تركي:هلا...إنتي صاحيه؟؟؟...
شذى:إيه بس كنت منسدحه وش عندك؟؟؟..
تركي:لا شكلك تعبانه...بس كنت جايب عشاء و...
تقاطعه شذى وهي تعدل قعدتها:لا بالعكس احس إني أحسن...
راح لها وسحب الطاول المثبته بالسرير وحط العشا...
ووقف...
شذى:وش فيك ماتبي تتعشا؟؟؟...
تركي:ِشكلك تعبانه..يالله بأستذن انا تامرين على شي؟؟؟؟...
شذى واللي ماحبت تتمسك فيه زياده:أبد سلامتك...
وراح يسلم على ولده اللي كان بالسرير...
تركي:انا اول مره ادري إني بحب إنسان كثر ماحبيته...
وبعدها سلم عليه وطلع..


***

سلمى اللي من درت ماتت قهر..خصوصا بعد التهزيئه اللي جاتها من تركي بأول يوم للعيد..كانت جايتهم أختها عايشه..وهي الثانيه بعد مقهوره من شذى..
سلمى بقهر:يالله يارب جعلها تموت بحريقه تحرقها هي وولدها قولي آمين..
عايشه:آميـــن...
سلمى وهي حاطه رجل على رجل:وتركي بس من جاه هالولد ولا دق علي..
عايشه:تو مرته الشينه والده أمس...
سلمى:عايشه انا ميته قهر...أحس خلاص ماني بقادره اتحمل اكثر من كذا..
عايشه:حسبي الله عليها من مره بس شوفي كيف خلته يرجع لها بعد كل اللي سوته هي واخوها...
سلمى وهي تعقد حواجبها:تدرين ليه لأنها ساحره وإحنا ياغافلين لكم الله..
عايشه تزيدها:لأنك مسكينه وعلى نياتك موهي تتمسكن إلين ماتتمكن...
سلمى بعصبيه:اوففففففف حسبي الله عليها الحيوانه...قاهرتني...
إلا يدخل عليهم فارس ولد عايشه...كان آخر شي ناقص سلمى دخلة فارس اللي كانت حركاته مره قاهرتها...
فارس يضحك:هاي قايز...
سلمى:قايز في عينك...وش شايفنا اصغر عيالك تراني خالتك وذي أمك...
فارس يقعد جنب امه:أقول سلمى وش هالرسميات؟؟؟...خلينا فري وفليها...
سلمى تكلم عايشه:عايشه سكتي ولدك ترى آخر شي ناقصني هو...
فارس:ماراح ارد عليك..(وبعدين كأنه تذكر)إي صح كل عام وإنتي بخير..
سلمى:تو الناس تعيد..اليوم ثالث العيد وإنت توك تعيد علي..
فارس:والله يكثر خيري بعد إني فكرت أمرعليك..توني كنت جدتي وجدي أمك وأبوك...وقلت بنفسي يافارس مر على خالتك واكسب أجر...
سلمى بسخريه:ليه شايفني سبيل انت وخشتك؟؟؟...فارس عن المصاخه..
فارس:اقول يمه...وش فيها معصبه أختك؟(ويناظر أمه اللي معصبه) وأنتي بعد معصبه ليه؟؟...الناس ترى عيد...يعني افرحوا انتووا ووجيهكم...
عايشه عصبت:استح على وجهك أنا امك...
سلمى:اقول خلي عنك ولدك اللي مامنه فايده..وقولي لي وش اسوي بتركي؟؟..
فارس والضحكه شاقه فمه:أهــا...عشان عمي تركي جاله ولد من مرته الأولانيه..والله وراح عليك ياسلوم..خلاص اتوقع تركي بيسحب عليك...
سلمى:انثبر بس...
فارس اللي حب يقهر سلمى زياده لأنها دايم تقهره لمن تعبي راس امه عليه
فارس:اقول سلمى سامحيني على هالكلام..أنت من جد ماتستحين على وجهك لمن اخذتي واحد متزوج؟؟؟(امه وسلمى يبحلقون فيه)صدق كلامي قوي بس هذا الصدق..اثبتي لي إنك خطافة الرقاله على قولة فيفي عبده..
سلمى بعصبيه وهي موقفه:فارس اطلع برى...
فارس وهو طالع يضحك عليها:انا اصلا طالع ياالدكتوره..يا حرام رجلها سحب عليها...
عايشه اللي تفشلت موت من ولدها..وسلمى اللي ودها تذبحه من القهر آخر شي كان ناقصها فارس يجي يتشمت...
.
.
تركي من رجع من المستشفى راح لبيت اهله..وبعدها طلع مع بشاير للسوق يشترون اغراض لفيصل ولد تركي...
بشاير وهي تمشي بالسوق مع تركي:بصراحه شذى مهمله شلون ماشرت لولدها من قبل لا تولد...
تركي واللي كان شايل الاكياس بدل بشاير:والله عاد اساليها...
دخلوا محل أطفال مواليد ووقف تركي عند الكاشير وقعد يناظر ببشاير وهي تشيل لها ملابس أطفال مواليد ويشوفها تسأل البائع عن اللفات وملابس الاولاد..كان يحس بحب كبير لها يشوف فيها الحنان والأمومه على رغم صغر سنها...يشوف قلبها الكبير وسعة بالها وطيبتها اللي غصب تحبب الناس فيها...كان يشوفها نقيه بزياده عن البشر يتمنى إنه يكون له قلب مثل قلبها يقدر يسامح ويرجع العلاقات الحلوه مثل أول وأحسن..ما قدر يقول بخاطره إلا يا لبي قلبك يابشاير...
بشاير:يالله حاسب على هالأغراض والحقيني خل نلحق على المحلات قبل لا تصكر...
تركي:اوكيه عمتي بشاير...تآمرين على شي ثاني؟؟؟...
بشاير:لأ بس يله بسرعه..تدري ياتركي إنت المهمل مو شذى موهذا ولدك بعد؟؟؟...
وطلعت من المحل..وحاسب على الأغراض وطالع معها...
تركي:والله الولد بيكمل سنه وما راح يلحق على لبس هالأغراض كلها؟؟؟..
بشاير تضحك:ياكرهك اقول يله يقولون منزلين بضايع حلوه للأطفال مااقول إلا ان حظ ولدك زين...
وهم ماشيين كانت عيون الناس عليهم..خصوصا تركي اللي كان يتضايق من نظرات البنات له..كانوا مبهورين بوسامته وهو مومعطيهم وجه...
بشاير اللي انتبهت قعدت تضحك:لو شذى موجوده كان ماتت قهر...
قعد يضحك تركي:اقول اسكتي بس..اخلصي علي ترى والله احس إني تعبان...
وبعدها راحوا لكم محل وشروا أغراض لفيصل ولد تركي...
وهم طالعين..بشاير:اقول تركي ولدك عنده سرير؟؟؟...
تركي:لا...
بشاير باندهاش:ليه؟؟؟...
تركي باستعباط:لأنه بينام على الأرض(بجديه)نسيت عنه يعني وش رايك...
بشاير:طيب بسرعه في محل يبيع أسرة اطفال روعه...
راح تركي معها..وهو ممتن لها..يحمد ربه على بشاير وقعد يقارن بينها وبين فاطمه..كانت المقارنه ظالمه لفاطمه اللي كان المفروض تكبر عقلها شوي...

***

----------


## شوق الربيع

عائلة شذى اللي كانت توها تدري الليله لمن أرسلت شذى مسج لسعود تخبره بهالخبر..وهو انبسط مره وبعدها راح لأمه يخبرها اللي كانت قاعده مع خالد ومحمد بالمجلس...
سعود يضحك:يا جماعه أبشركم..
محمد:طيب شوي شوي على نفسك..وش تبشرنا به...
خالد:عطوك اجازه؟؟؟...
سعود مسوي نفسه عنده سر ويروح لأمه:اول شي أقول لمامي...
ام محمد تضحك:طيب قول وش عندك بسرعه...
سعود يمد يده:اول البشاره...
ام محمد:وش تبي؟؟؟...
سعود:أبي حلاوه...<<<يستهبل...
ام محمد تضحك:مافيه حلاو...وصك الجوال...
محمد:يا ثقل طينتك بس...
سعود مثل اللي تذكر فجأه:اوووه نسيت شذى ع الجوال...
كانت شذى باقي على الجوال وسمعت حوار أهلها قعدت تضحك وحست بمثل الدمعه بعيونها خاطرها تكون ألحين معهم...
سعود يبتسم ويحط الجوال على اذنه:ابشركم صرت خال اخيرا...
ام محمد من الفرحه قعدت تناظر عيالها:ياقلبي ياشذى ولدت..متى؟؟؟..
سعود:هلا شذى..السماح لأني نسيتك على الخط...
شذى تضحك:لا عادي...
سعود يستهبل:عادي ولا ملون ههههههه...
شذى تضحك:عن البياخه وعطني امي...
وكلمت شذى ام محمد...وقعدت تسولف معها شوي وكلمت محمد وخالد.. وبعدها رجعت تكلم سعود...
سعود:اشوفك ماتنعطين وجه يا ام شوشه؟؟؟...
شذى:خير؟؟؟...وش تقول عمي؟؟؟؟...
سعود:يالله طولتي علي وانا مشغول...
شذى:اقول بس لا يكثر...
سعود:اوكيه شذى والله وكشختي وصرتي ام...يالله باااي...
شذى تضحك:باااااااااي...
.
.
بشاير:أقول تركي؟؟؟...
تركي:هلا...لا تقولين باقي في محل بتروحينه..ز
بشاير:لحظه لحظه..لا يكون أنا شاريه لعمري الحين...ترى كلها لولدك..
تركي:بس فرفره بهالسوق...والله احس بتعب..
بشاير:خلاص خلنا نرجع البيت..
تركي يضحك ويمسك يد بشاير:لا أمزح..والله تبين تروحين مكان...
بشاير:لا أبد..
تركي:طيب وش رايك نروح نتعشى بمطعم؟؟؟..
بشاير تبتسم:امممممم ماراح اقولك لأ...
راحوا وتعشوا بالمعطم..وقعدوا سوالف من زمان عن بعض..بعدها رجع لبيته وحط أغراض البيبي(فيصل)ورجع بشاير لبيتهم..ورجع بعدها بيته وهو دايخ مره يبي ينام خصوصا إن بكره موعد خروج شذى من المستشفى...


بصبـــاح اليوم الثاني...كان موعد خروج شذى...مر عليها تركي.. وبعدها راح للدكتوره اللي طمنته إن شذى وفيصل ولده تمام...طلع معها على الساعه 11يمكن...وأول ما وصلت البيت ودخلت...كانت تحس باقي بالتعب...كانت تبي تطلع فوق ترتاح شوي...
تركي:تبين تنامين؟؟؟...
شذى بدون نفس:إيه...
وأخذت ولدها...وطلعت فوق مع ولدها اللي تحس إنها خلاص ماعادها قادره تستغني عنه...
واول مادخلت غرفتها اللي اتخذتها لها من رجعت آخر مره مع تركي إلا تشوفها فاضيه...عصبت وحطت ولدها على السرير..وراحت تفتح الدواليب وشافتها فاضيه...انقهرت..(على كيفك انا يا تركي متى ماتبي تجيبني تجيبني)..نزلت وشافت تركي قاعد بالصاله يتفرج على التلفزيون...
شذى بعصبيه وهي متكتفه:ممكن أعرف وش دخلك بأغراضي؟؟...
تركي يناظرها:مانمتي؟؟؟...
شذى:مالك دخل نمت ولا مانمت...ممكن اعرف ليش شلت اغراضي من دون اذني؟؟؟...
تركي:ليه ماتبين ترجعين تنامين معي؟؟؟....
شذى انقهرت:طبعا لأ...اصلا انا مالي قعده معك..برجع لأهلي وإنشالله عن قريب...
تركي عصب:اوكيه شذى هدي شوي...وشوله هالعصبيه يا حلوه...
شذى:مالك دخل حلوه ولا شينه...الموهم مالك دخل فيني...
وقعدت تصرخ تنادي الشغاله...ولمن جات قالت لها ترجع أغراضها لغرفتها...
وطلعت الشغاله تبي ترجع الأغراض...
تركي:لحظه..أنا ماقلت للشغاله ترجع أغراضك للغرفه مو لسواد عيونك ياحبي..لأ بس لأن بشاير أمس توها تقول لي إنها بتجي تنام هنا إذا طلعتي من المستشفى...
سكتت شذى..من جد بلشه إذا بشاير بتنام هنا..
شذى:ولو...قلي مو كذا على كيفك..ترى الدنيا مهيب فوضه...
تركي بضيق:خلاص..
وقام وطلع من عندها...شذى من داخل نفسها من جد على باله الدنيا فوضى؟؟؟...بعدها طلعت وعادي عندها وما كأنها سوت شي..وراحت تشوف ولدها اللي تحس غير معالم الحياه عندها...
.
.
طلال:مبرووووك والله وصرت ابو يا تركي...
تركي يناظر خويه طلال:الله يبارك بعمرك...
طلال:ياخي أنا اشوف إنك لو تتركك بنت عمك أحسن أحس إنها مظلومه صفر على الشمال...
تركي:والله يا طلال ما ادري...بس من جد كلامك أحسها مظلومه...
طلال:طلقها ولا تعلقها كذا...
تركي:مستحيل اطلقها...
طلال بإستغراب:وليش بالله مستحيل...
تركي:أولا لأنها بنت عمي..وثانيا وش ذنبها إنها تحمل لقب مطلقه...
طلال يضحك:أموووت على الحنيه أنا.. ياخي أحس مو لايق عليك الحنان..
تركي يضحك بسخريه:ياشينك وانت تضحك..تكفى ياللي تليق عليك ألحين..
طلال:اقول بس قم خلنا نروح نتغداء...
تركي وهو يقوم:لا ما أبي...خلها مره ثانيه...
طلال:امش انا عازمك على مطعم يحبه قلبك عليه مندي عمرك ماراح تذوق مثله...مادام مرتي عند اهلها فرصه اروح انا وياك...

***

بالعصر ببيت تركي جات بشاير وام بندر يزورون شذى...
بشاير:أقول شذى وشخبار فيصل ألحين؟؟؟...
شذى تبتسم:تمام...
أم بندر:يالبى قلبه وهو يصيح صوته يجنن...
بشاير ماتت ضحك:صوته يجنن لا يكون وهو يصيح يلحن صياحه...
شذى قعدت تضحك على كلام بشاير...أما ام بندر فابتسمت ابتسامه بارده..
ام بندر:وش عليك يا بشاير غيرانه من فيصل...
بشاير وهي باقي تضحك:هذا اللي ناقصني...أغير من هالنتفه...
إلا يصيح فيصل ولد شذى...
شذى تضحك:اوووه بشاير عصب عليك ألحين..ترى مايرضى احد يقوله نتفه...
أم بندر تضحك:إلا هذا رجال...وشيخ الرجاجيل بعد...فديته بس...
أخذته شذى لحجرها وقعدت ترضعه...
رفعت شذى عيونها لبشاير وقالت لها ممتنه:مشكوره بشاير يوم رحتي قضيتي لفيصل أغراضه...
بشاير تضحك:إذا ما قضيت لفيصل أقضي لمن؟؟؟...يستاهل ولد اخوي..
ام بندر:بصراحه عصبت امس على تركي يوم قالي إنه ماقد قضى للولد..
شذى:......
ام بندر:بصراحه أنتوا كلكم الإثنين مهملين...
.
.
تركي كان راجع للبيت بس غير مساره حس إنه عنده مشوار لازم يقضيه..
فاطمه سكتت....
تركي بعصبيه:مو معقوله يا فاطمه اللي يصير منك...
فاطمه بعصبيه وهي معقده حواجبها:بصراحه ياتركي أكره مرتك..
تركي يرفع حواجبه:ومن طلب منك تحبينها..عمرك ماحبيتها.. بس هناك شي اسمه احترام...
فاطمه:الله عليك يعني ألحين ماصرت اهمك...
تركي:والله إنتي اللي ما اهتمتي فيني وانا اخوك...يعني حتى لمن جاني ولد ما دقيتي علي وباركتي لي...هذا الحين وش دخله بشذى؟؟؟...
فاطمه:يكفي إن ولدك منها هي..لو من سلمى كان شلته بعيوني...
تركي انقهر منها:فاطمه وش هالكلام؟؟؟...والله مالك دخل بعيالي من شذى ولا سلمى...رجاء يا فاطمه لا عاد تتدخلين بخصوصياتي...
فاطمه:انا ماتدخلت..بس هذا مرتك ساحره وكذابه وماتخاف...
يقاطعها تركي:شذى لا عاد أسمعك تتكلمين عنها بهالطريقه مره ثانيه فاهمه؟؟؟...
فاطمه بسخريه:والله شكل العمل اللي سوته لك بدى مفعوله...
عصب تركي وقام:عذرا على هالكلمه...من جد إنتي تافهه...
وطلع من عندها معصب..هو طالع من المجلس إلا كانت نوف بنت اخته توها داخله...
نوف بإبتسامه:خالي تركي...وين على الله مالك ربع ساعه؟؟؟...
تركي:هلا نوف...مستعجل..(ويعلي صوته)وياليت بعض الناس يكبرون عقولهم شوي...
.
.
نامت بشاير هذيك الليله ببيت تركي..وام بندر ما اعترضت عليها..يمكن عشان ولد تركي واللي اخذته بشاير ذريعه لها إنها تقعد...ام بندر اللي تحسفت على الكلام اللي قالته لتركي عن مرته شذى..وهي تقول بخاطرها (الحين اكيد ولدي تركي يتهمني بقلة العقل وإني خرفت) حست إن شذى إنها طيبه بس بعض الأحيان يلعب الشيطان براسها..خصوصا ولد تركي فيصل ماخذ عقلها وقلبها...حست بالحب الكبير لهالطفل والحنان عليه كان من دون سبب يكسر خاطرها إنه ولد بين ابوين متخاصمين واعمامه وخواله بينهم مشاكل مالها نهايه...أما بشاير اللي كانت مره فرحانه بأن علاقو امها وشذى في تحسن كبير...وحتى ابوها اللي قال أول مارجعوا من المستشفى إن شذى شكلها بنت حلال؟؟؟...وهذا يدل على تقدم كبير بالعلاقات وماتنكر بشاير جهود عمتها حصه وتركي في تحسين صورة شذى مناسبه او غير مناسبه...
.
.
كان تركي بالليل توه راجع من برى...كان عند سهره ببيت ابوه ومعه اخوانه اللي حسوا إنه خلاص الحين صاحب بيت ومره وعيال... قعد يضحك بخاطره على تعليقات اخوانه...أول مارجع لقى شذى وبشاير قاعدين يناظرون مسرحيه لطارق العلي وميتين ضحك وشاف بشاير طالبه بيتزا من دومنيزبيتزا...
بشاير:حياك...
تركي يبتسم:لا أبد شبعان...
شذى:خذ قطعه...لا تفوتك...
تركي:اوكيه إذا من شذى ماعندي مانع...
وقطعت له شذى قطعه وأعطته...وخذاها..
بشاير:مشالله أنا لأ...وشذى بطه هانم...ماعندي مانع...
شذى تضحك:بطه بعينك..
تركي:اعذريني يا شذى بس هذي حقيقتك المره..إنتي صايره(ولمن شاف نظرتها له)لا تهدديني بعيونك يعني على بالك إني بخق وامدحك لا انا ما اعرف المجاملات..إنتي صايره بطه...لازم تخفين..
شذى وهي مسويه مطنشتهم:والله عاد ماهمتوني...أنا واثقه من نفسي وواثق الخطى يمشي ملكا يا قلبي انت واختك...
بشاير:امووووت على الثقه...المشكله إن جسك شين ياليت حلو...
شذى:حرام عليكم والله كان حلو...بس عشان الحمل والولاده خرب...
تركي:كان وكان ماضي..
شذى تضحك بغنج:لا تحاول تحطمني أنا عندي مناعه...
تذكرت بشاير سعود...كانت دايم لمن يتطنز عليها او يبي يحرق دمها تقوله عندي مناعه...حست بمثل عبرة الذكرى...حرام عليك يا سعود ضيعت كل شي بينا من دون سبب...
وشذى اللي حبت تقهر تركي نامت تحت...كانت فيه غرة ضيوف تحت وتحججت قدام بشاير بأنها تعبانه ومافيها حيل تطلع؟؟؟...

باليوم اللي بعده...قامت شذى ولقت بشاير قد صحت من النوم...
بشاير:صباح الخير...
شذى:صباح الخيرات...متى قمتي؟؟؟...
بشاير تضحك:منذو مبطي...قولي لي بس وين فيصل؟؟؟...
شذى:باقي نايم...هو أصلا متى يقوم؟؟؟..
بشاير:بصرااااحه ولدك ماخذ عقل أمي...بتنهبل عليه كأنه اول مره يجيها حفيد...
شذى:ياقلبي عليه..حتى أنا ميته عليه ماتوقعت إني بحبه هالكثر...بصراحه ولدي ماينلام اللي يطيح بهواه من أول نظره...
بشاير تضحك:اقول لا يكثر بس تعالي افطري...
شذى:اوكيه..لحظه خلي أقول للشغالات يجهزون الفطور...
بشاير:هو جاهز بس باقي يجيبونه...
شذى بتفكير:طيب وين تركي؟؟؟...
بشاير:افطر الصباح وطلع...
شذى انقهرت:ياربي منه...بس يطلع مايعرف يقعد بالبيت..
بشاير:ماعليك بس تعالي افطري..مصيره بيرد...
وبعدها جابت الشغاله الفطور...بهاللحظه رضعت شذى ولدها..ووخلت الشغاله تجر السرير للصاله عندها قريب...بشاير قالت لها ماله داعي تجيبينه هنا...بس قالت ماتقدر تخليه بعيد كذا مره عنها...وهم يفطرون قعدوا سوالف وبعدها سكتوا فتره..حستها بشاير فرصه تتكلم مع شذى خصوصا تحس النفسيه شوي عاليه..وفيه تآلف بينهم مثل أول تقدر تكلمها..
بشاير:شذى ودي أكلمك بموضوع وياليت ماتعتبرينه لقافه أو...
شذى تناظره باهتمام: لا بالعكس يابشاير خذي راحتك...
بشاير:بصراحه انا ملاحظه إن علاقتك بأخوي تركي مره سيئه...وإنتي وهو مهما تحاولون ترسمون قدامنا إن علاقتكم عاديه لايزال باين إن بينكم مشاكل كثيره ومافيه أي ود وتفاهم...ليش كذا؟؟؟...
تناظره شذى وتبتسم بسخريه:تدرين ليش؟؟؟..لأنه مثل ماقلتي مابينا أي ود او تفاهم..خلاص أنا احاول أنسى كل اللي راح..ماعاد لي مكان هنا يا بشاير..بتقولين تركي وحبك له...باقولك خلاص عفت حبه..وهو طبعا متيم بهوى سلمى بنت عمك..وخلاص الزواج أكيد قريب...انا وهو ماعاد احد يبي يشوف الثاني..بس ولدي هو الشي الوحيد اللي ممكن يربطني بأخوك..
بشاير تناظره باهتمام:شذى..مو معقول اللي اسمعه؟؟؟...شلون ماتحبين تركي وهو مايحبك...انا لمن قضيت لولدك رحت بعد السوق انا وهو لمطعم تعشينا وقعدنا سوالف...قالي أشياء كثيره..منها إنه يبي يعيد برمجة حياته من جديد...
شذى تقاطعه:طبعا وانا اول المحذوفات..
بشاير:انتظري خلي اخلص كلامي...بالعكس يا شذى والله أحس إن تركي أخوي باقي يحبك..ويحبك موت بعد...
شذى:بشاير رجاء لا تكذبين علي...انا اخوك ماعاد أبيه وأهلي عن قريب بيزوروني...وبروح معهم أو بمعنى أصح أرجع اعيش عندهم...
بشاير متفاجأه:شذى وش هالكلام؟؟؟...عن الخبال...
شذى:طيب ممكن أسألك سؤال؟؟؟...
بشاير:اسألي...
شذى بتردد:سعود يا بشاير...
بشاير اللي تغيرت ملامح وجهها:شذى صكي الموضوع رجاء...
شذى:لا ما راح أصكه...
بشاير:سعود صفحه انطوت من حياتي..وبصراحه اعتبرها أسوأ واسود صفحه...
شذى:بشاير..يمكن ماتصدقيني لو أقولك..إن سعود اخوي باقي يحبك..
ناظرتها بشاير:اخوك أناني ومايحب إلا نفسه...وللأسف كنت مخدوعه فيه.. توقعت إني أخترت الرجل الأفضل..بس كان توقعي خطأ.. كان لمن يجي احد يبي يشككني بإختياري..أصير اذن من طين واذن من عجين ما اسمع صكيت عيني واذني عن كل الإنتقادات...(بدت تخنقها العبره)أكذب عليك يا شذى لو قلت لك إني ماحبيته..بالعكس كنت موتي وحياتي بيدينه.. حبيته بكل جوارحي...ما اتوقع حد حبه كثري.. تصدقين بعض الأحيان اول قبل لا تصير المشاكل..أبكي..خصوصا بعد مااصكر منه اخاف كثر ما أتعلق فيه كذا يروح مني..وبالفعل ماخاب توقعي...المشكله ليه تركني مافيه سبب؟ ..هو بهالحركه خلى الناس كلها تشمت فيني...أو يتعاطفون معي.. وانا أكره مايجيني بالحياه لمن أمشي واشوف بعيون اللي يناظرني شفقه علي.. أنا ما احتاج شفقه...لا بالعكس انا اللي اشفق عليهم...لأنهم مايعرفون أنا مين؟؟؟...انا قويه ومهوب أنا(سكتت شوي).. عشان كذا صكي الموضوع..
شذى تناظرها بحب:ياقلبي يا بشاير..بس حيبت أقولك إن سعود من جد ندمان على اللي سواه..وخاطره ترجع العلاقه بينكم..
بشاير:ندمان..ياحليله اخوك..على باله بأرجع له..قولي له نجوم السما اقرب لك من إني ارجع له...
شذى:بشاير طيب خليني أفهمك ليش هو سوى كذا؟؟..
بشاير:أعرف ليش سوى كذا..بسبب مشاكله مع اخوي تركي عشانك أنتي يا البطه...
شذى:بس والله هو متحسف مره وخاطره يرجعك..صدقيني اخوي سعود حبيب وقلبه أبيض...بس اخوي محمد ضغط عليه وكان الوقت حساس شوي...
بشاير بعصبيه:ليه هو ماعنده شخصيه مايعرف يقول لأ...
شذى:بليز بشاير...
بشاير:رجاء شذى صكي الموضوع...وخلي اخوك يرسل لي ورقتي عاد مايصير معلقني كذا...
شذى:بشاير...
بشاير قامت:الحمدلله انا شبعانه...
ناظرتها شذى وهي رايحه...ما ألومك يا بشاير لمن سويتي كذا من جد سعود حركته بايخه...
.
.
.
على الغداء جات ام بندر وحصه عند شذى بزياره لها هي وولدها...
أم بندر:أقول شذى لازم تهتمين بولدك اكثر من كذا...
بشاير:حراااام عليك يمه..وش تبين تسوي فيه أكثر من كذا تحطه بقزازه..
ضحكت شذى من كلام بشاير...
بشاير تكمل:من جد حومت كبدي من كثر اهتمامها فيه..كأنها الوحيده اللي عندها ولد بالعالم...
سارا:لازم كذا مع اول واحد...
بشاير:ولو...مهوب كذا عاد...
حصه:شذى اقول اهتمي أكثر بنفسك...شوفي شلون مصفره..
شذى:لا تخافين علي مهتمه بنفسي ياعمتي...
حصه ابتسمت:لا...لازم تهتمين اكثر بعمرك...أحس ماعاد فيك دم لازم تاكلين...
بشاير:حرام عليك ياعمتي...هي لازم تخف صايره دووبه...
حصه:بشاير لا تضحكين عليها المسيكينه وتصدق...
بشاير:والله هذا حتى كلام تركي رجلها...الكل يشهد إنها صايره دوبه..
حصه:لازم التغيرات اللي تصير مع الحمل..ولا تبينها آله ماتتغير..
شذى:يسلم لي لسانك يا عمتي...حكيمه والله جعلني ما أبكيك...
بشاير:كل هالكلام لها..عشانها دافعت عنك..ترى عمتي تجامل كثير..
حصه:إلا بالحق...ما أجامل...لا تاخفين يا شذى بس تخلصين الأربعين و مع الإهتمام بيرجع جسمك مثل أول...
شذى ابتسمت لها...محد فكر يقولها هالكلام غيرها..ولا احد يسال عنها..
.
.
بالعصر راحت أم بندر وسارا..ومعهم بشاير...اللي رفضت القعده لمن عرفت إن اهل شذى بيجون بكره...وحست إنه مالها داعي تقعد اكثر خصوصا موقفها من سعود...
أما حصه لمن عرفت إن اهل شذى بيجون حست إنها لازم تكلم شذى قبل لا يجيون...وام بندر اللي تغيرت ملامحها وعصبت من جيتهم عشان بشاير بنتها...وسارا كانت خايفه من هالزياره لا تكبر المشاكل أكثر من إنها تصغرها...
بعد ماعم الهدوء المكان من عقب روحة ام بندر وبشاير وسارا...
شذى بابتسامه:يا حيا الله عمتي حصه والله تو مانور المكان...
حصه:المكان منور بأهله...بس ياشذى خاطري اكلمك بس اخاف تقولين وش دخل ذي المره فيني...
ضحكت شذى خصوصا إن بشاير بالصباح قايلة لها نفس الشي..
شذى:افا عليك بس إذا ماتدخلتي إنتي من اللي يتدخل فيني...
حصه:طيب اسمعيني..الحين وش ناويه تسوين بحياتك انتي وولدك..
شذى:إذا جو اهلي يسلمون علي..بأشيل قشي واروح معاهم.. ياعمتي ماعاد لي مكان هنا...
حصه عقدت حواجبها:وش هالكلام ياشذى...من قالك ماعاد لك مكان هنا...
شذى تتكلم وتحس الكلام طالع من قلبها:ياعمتي..لا تجاملوني بالكلام.. أنا حياتي وقفت هنا مع تركي..اللي اصلا ماعاد أقدر اكمل حياتي معه..وحتى هو ماخذ بنت عمه..بروح مع اهلي..لأني واثقه مالي مكان إلا معهم...
حصه تمت تناظر شذى فتره وبعدها قالت لها:كلامك كله غلط ياشذى...
شذى:بالعكس هو عين الصح...وين اروح ياعمتي..ولد اخوك لو يراضيني من اليوم لبكره مستحيل ارضى عليه لأسباب كثيره...
حصه تحط يدها على خدها:طيب قولي وش هي؟؟؟...
شذى:اشياء كثيره...
حصه وهي مثل ماهي عليه:طيب قولي واحد منها بس...
شذى وهي ترفع حاجب وتنزل الثاني:اولا زواجه من بنت عمه...أصلا انا كنت داريه إنه بيرجع لها..أتوقع هالسبب بكفه والأسباب الثانيه بكفه ثانيه وش على باله انا راضيه بكذا..مستحيل اقعد على نار واحد متزوج غيري..
حصه:شذى الله يهداك وش هالكلام؟..ألحين على بالي إنك ماراح تكونين انانيه بس تفكرين بنفسك..طيب مافكرتي بولدك؟كيف بيعيش من دون اب؟..
شذى والعبره خانقتها:ياعمتي..عمري ماكنت انانيه..بس قولي وش اسوي؟؟ انا احس إني اموت باللحظه الف مره بس لمن أعرف إنه معها...والله ماني قويه لدرجة إني اشوف زوجي يروح لغيري وانا ساكته...ما اعرف...
حصه:طيب شوفي انا زوجي أبو فيصل..متزوجني ومتزوج وحده ثانيه غيري...بس عايشه عادي...
شذى:بس أنا ما أقدر...والله ما اعرف ما أتحمل...تكفين عمتي لا تضغطين علي...أنا برجع لأهلي وماعاد لي قعده هنا..
حصه:ليه؟؟؟..وولدك..شذى إنتي الحين ام..يعني لازم تفكرين بولدك قبل نفسك...
شذى:ولدي مكانه مع أمه...ومادام ابوه ما قدر أمه وش له يقعد معه...
حصه بنفسها ياربي وش كثر هي عنيده صدق ماكذب تركي لمن قال إن راسها يابس...
حصه:مافيه أحسن من ولد يعيش بين امه وابوه...بعدين ياشذى والله إن تركي شاريك..ويحبك موت وعمري ماشفت تركي يحب هالكثر...
سكتت شذى وتمت تناظرها وبعيونها دموع تلمع...
حصه وهي تشد على يدها:لا تتهورين وتروحين مع اهلك وتخلين تركي صدقيني لمن بتبعدين عنه مع الأيام حبه لك بيتبخر... المره صدق يمكن تحب رجل واحد طول عمرها وحتى لو يكون ميت..بس الرجل غير...
شذى ماقدرت تتكمل بعدها انفجرت بنوبة بكاء طويله...وكانت تشهق بين بكائها...كان بكاء حار من القلب بان عليها وش كثر كانت مخبيه بقلبها...
شذى وهي تصيح:والله خلاص ماعادني قادره أتحمل...أحس كثر ماني مجروحه وكرامتي مهدوره...أحس كثر ماني حيبته ولاني قادره أستغني عنه...
حست حصه إنها حطت يدها على الجرح...ووصلت للي تبيه...
حصه بحنان:شذى حبيبتي..صدقيني محد بيتضرر من قرارك غيرك أنتي وولدك..فكري زين ياشذى ووالله صدقيني أشوف قعدتك ببيت رجلك أحسن الف مره من روحتك مع اهلك وصدقيني الايام بتثبت لك كلامي...
سكتت شذى وقعدت تصيح كانت محتاره...وتحس بتوتر شديد خلاص تحس إنه أزف الفراااق؟؟؟...


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

باليوم اللي بعده وبنفس الوقت كانوا اهل شذى موجودين بزياره لبنتهم.. وكانت أم محمد وخالد وسعود هم الوحيدين الجايين أما محمد فكان الكل رافض روحته خصوصا بعد اللي سواه...تركي اللي لمن درى بجيتهم احتار يقلبها هوشه أو يحترمهم لأنهم ببيته..بالأخير اختار الثاني على الأول...
كانوا قاعدين بالصاله وتركي اللي توتر لمن شاف سعود...
ام محمد:يا ملحه ولدك يا شذى...مشالله يهبل...
خالد:هو مملوح بس وش فيه صغير كذا مره؟؟؟...
تركي اللي كان مابينه هو وخالد مشاكل:تصدق يا خالد حتى انا مستغرب بس تقول الدكتوره عادي مع الأيام بيزداد حجمه...
شذى تضحك:على صغره بس الشهاده لله إنه مزيون...
سعود كان قاعد جنب شذى:على خاله سعود ولا من وين له الحلا ياحسره..
تركي اللي يبي يقهر سعود:غلطان يا سعود ماخذى من ملامحك شي هو راجع لأعمامه...
سكت سعود وناظر شذى اللي ترجته بنظراتها لا يرد..بعدها سكت...
بعدها تكهرب الجو شوي بس خالد وام محمد حاولوا إنهم يلطفون الجو.. قعدوا يسولفون ويضحكون أما سعود وشذى كانوا يتكلمون مع بعض بصوت هامس لدرجة إنه محد سمعهم..
سعود بغيض:رجلك هذا ودي أصطره قاهرني..
شذى:طيب طنشه لا ترد...
سعود:ما أعرف...
شذى:تحمل مو إنت لك حاجه عنده...
سعود يناظره وهو يسولف مع خالد:ياربيه وش هالمذله؟؟؟...
شذى تضحك:جب أي مذله والله هذا بسبب غبائك...
سعود يرفع حاجبه:غبائي؟؟؟...أقول اسكتي واللي يرحم والديك يا الذكيه...
شذى:والله محد ضربك على يدك وقالك اسمع كلام محمد...
سعود عصب:شذى خلاص اكرمينا بسكوتك..وخليك بولدك..
شذى ضحكت وناظرت تركي اللي كان يسولف مع امها..اختفت ابتسامتها.. وقعدت تفكر بأي قرار تاخذ تقعد هنا...أو تروح؟؟؟...
.
.
.
بالمغرب جاء يزور شذى وأمها بنات عمها ومرة عمها..يسلمون عليها... قعدوا سوالف ووناسه...شذى استانست ببنات عمها...وهم فرحوا لها... وقعدوا معهم إلى بعد صلاة العشاء...

***

بعد صلاة المغرب..وهم طالعين من المسجد اللي كان قريب من بيت تركي.. حس سعود إنها فرصه يكلمه..خصوصا إن اهل عمه عند شذى اخته بالبيت..وخالد راح يسلم على على واحد يعرفه...
سعود بتردد:..تركي...
لف عليه تركي:نعم...
سعود:بغيت أكلمك بموضوع...
تركي ناظره ببرود وعرف وش خاطره يقول...
تركي:طيب امش للبيت وقولي هناك...
وراحوا البيت و دخلوا بمجلس الرجال...
تركي:قول وش عندك يا سعود؟؟؟...
سعود:بصراحه يا تركي ودي أكلمك عن بشاير...
تركي اللي كان متوقع عصب عليه:سعود رجاء لا تطري اسم اختي على لسانك فاهم؟؟؟...
سعود عقد حواجبه:بس هذي زوجتي...وانا مملك عليها...
تركي:كانت..بس ألحين لأ وزين إنك جيت عشان تطلقها وتفكنا...
سعود واللي ماعجبته طريقة تركي:لا يا تركي ماراح اطلقها...
تركي:أجل وش جاي تبي تقول؟؟؟..
سعود:أولا يا تركي لا تكلمني بهالطريقه...ثانيا مانيب اصغر عيالك تقعد تعصب علي...في الحقيقه أنا جاي ودي اصلح اللي صار بيني وبين اختك..
تركي اللي يناظره بإستغراب:سعود من جدك تتكلم؟؟؟...ترى بنات الناس مهوب لعبه عندك...
سعود:أي لعبته...تركي أنا اتكلم من جد ودي علاقتي بأختك ترجع مثل أول وأدري إني غلطت بحقها و…
قاطعه تركي:سعود إنت مو غلطت بحقها وبس…لا بالعكس بينت معدنك وبينت إنه مافيك خير…على العموم مستحيل ترجع لك..ولو هي توافق انا بارفض هالشي…
سعود انقهر وقعد يناظره بغيض..
تركي يكمل:إنشالله بكره تروح المحكمه وتطلقها..ومهرك اللي دفعته لها بيرجع كامل من غير ماينقص ريال واحد منه…
وقام تركي من عنده قبل لا يسمع جواب سعود اللي كان يدعي الله إنه بس يصبره ولا يقعد هواش مع تركي ويخرب كل شي…
بعد ماطلع تركي..راح سعود بعدها لسلطان خويه يشوفه...اللي فرح كثير بشوفة سعود...

***

راح تركي لسلمى...اللي ماشافها من أول يوم بالعيد...وخصوصا بعد التهزيئه المحترمه اللي جاتها منه..حس إنه ظلمها...
سلمى تناظر تركي بسخريه:وشو له جاي؟؟؟كان قعدت مع ست الحسن والدلال...شذى هانم..
ناظرها تركي:للحين زعلانه؟؟؟...
سلمى بعصبيه:رجاء لا تكلمني...
تركي:سلمى خلاص بلا زعل..ما اتوقع إنه فيه شي يزعل...
سلمى وهي عاقده حواجبها:وشو اللي مايزعل كلامك معي بيوم العيد وبعدها من ولدت الخايسه نسيتني...
تركي اللي على صوته:وشو خايسه؟؟؟...احترمي نفسك ونقي الفاظك... وبعدين كلامي معك بالعيد كان لأنك كنتي مستتره بزياده عن اللزوم...
كان يقول كلامه الأخير بسخريه وهي لاحظت هالشي...
سلمى واللي بدت العبره تخنقها:قولها ياتركي قولها...قول ماعاد أبيك وإنك بس تزوجتني عباطه..والحين متحسف وتدور اعذار والحجج عشان تطفشني فيها...ترى عادي إذا ماتبيني حتى انا ما أبيك...
انصدم تركي من كلامها..وش تقول هذي..بغت تقوم سلمى بس مسكها تركي من يدها...ورجع وقعدها..
تركي:سلمى الله يهداك وش هالكلام؟؟؟...
سلمى قعدت تصيح..اما تركي تفاجأ من صياحها..اول مره يشوفها تبكي ما حب إنه يكون سبب في صياحها...
تركي:سلمى تكفين لا تصيحين والله خلاص آسف إذا كنت زعلتك...
وسلمى ما ترد بس تصيح...
تركي:يابنت الناس آسفين والله عارفين إنا غلطنا بحقك...
سلمى من بين صياحها:خلاص تركي...حرام عليك اللي تسويه فيني...
تركي يناظرها بضيق:شوفي أروح من هنا وإنتي زعلانه مستحيل...
سلمى بس سمعته يقول كذا وهي تزيد من كميات الدموع..
.
.
سعود اللي ما طول مع سلطان رجع لبيت شذى يكلمها...لمن رجع ما شاف امه وخالد اخوه سأل شذى قالت راحوا لفندق ينامون فيه وإن تركي للحين مارجع...سعود حسها فرصه يكلمها على راحته مع إنها اصغر منه إلا إنها تفهمه أكثر من غيرها...
سعود:بصراحه تركي يرفع الضغط ما أدري وش أسوي معه؟؟؟...
شذى باهتمام:كلمته طيب؟؟؟...
سعود:وش اقولك تو...إيه كلمته بعد صلاة المغرب بس كلامه يقهر...
شذى:حاول إنك تداريه...بس تدري لا تحاول أحسن لك...
سعود:ليش؟؟؟؟...
شذى:لأنها مستحيل ترجع لك...هي قالت لي بنفسها...
سعود:أعرفها بشاير تحبني...
شذى بعصبيه:حبك برص إنشالله زين؟؟؟...
سعود:وإنتي بعد زين...
شذى قالت له عن الكلام اللي دار بينها وبين بشاير..وبعد ماخصلت كلامها
سعود بقلة حيله:طيب وش أسوي يا شذى الحين؟؟؟...
شذى:والله إنت اللي طيرت البنت من يدك بنفسك...
سعود وهو معقد حواجبه:والله ما كنت متوقع إن السالفه لها صدى هالكبر...
شذى تضحك بسخريه:ياحليلك يا سعود إنت وين عايش؟؟؟..وشو تقولهم ماعاد أبي بنتكم والحين تقول ما توقعتها كبيره...
سعود بحزن:لو ماصار اللي صار كانها الحين معي بالبيت...
شذى:[لو] هذي تفتح عمل الشيطان...خلاص انساها ياسعود...
سعود:مستحيل انساها...لو اعيش عمري مرتين ما باخذ غيرها...
شذى:تبي الصراحه ياسعود إنت موقفك معها مره نذل...
سعود يناظرها بطرف عينه:انثبري..
شذى بصوت واطي:انثبر انت...
سعود:يعني الحين..اعطيني الزبده..
شذى تتطنز:الزبده في الثلاجه...
سعود وهو يتأفف:آخر شي ناقصني بهمي تجين تنكتين انتي وخشتك...
شذى واللي طنشته وشالت ولدها اللي فتح عيونه ورفعته فوق...
شذى وهي تضحك:ياناس يزنن ولدي...بالله وش رايك ياسعود ما ياخذ العقل...
سعود يناظر ولدها كان طفشان بس غصب عنه ضحك على أخته اللي كأنه ولدها عندها لعبه عند طفل كل شوي شايله وماخذه معه...
شذى انتبهت لسعود اللي بدى يسرح...
شذى بهدوء:لهالدرجه تحبها يا سعود؟؟؟...
انتبه سعود لشذى وناظرها وهز راسه بنعم...
شذى:أجل خلاص كلم تركي مره ثانيه...
سعود يناظرها:توني كلمته ورد علي برد زي وجهه...
شذى:ارجع كلمه مره ثانيه..ولا تنسى الأهم بشاير روح كلمه خلي يقول لأهله امه وابوه...وبشاير...
سعود بعد فترة صمت طويله:شكل مالي إلا هالحل...
.
.
طلع تركي من بيت عمه..من عند سلمى بعد ما راضاها..حس بالألم لها..يحسها من جد مظلومه..على كل الفتره اللي مرت من ملك عليها للحين مافيه أي حب منه لها...حس إن ابوه ظلمها معه يعني لو ماخذاها تركي كان خذاها غيره اللي اكيد اللي بيحبها ويكون سبب لسعادتها...مالقى بنفسه غير الله يسامحك يابو بندر راعي هذا الزواج....

***

باليوم اللي بعده...
تركي يناظر من سعود اللي خلص كلامه:الحين انت جاي تعيد علي كلام أمس؟؟؟...
سعود:رجاء يا تركي عن الطنازة...
تركي وهو يعدل جلسته:لا والله ما أتطنز...بس من جد أتوقع الموضوع انتهى...يعني المفروض اليوم إنك تروح تطلقها..لأن رجعتها مستحيله أنا اقولك من الحين(بسخريه واضحه)لا تتعب نفسك...
سعود عقد حواجبه:إنت كلم اهلك وشوف...
تركي يقاطعه:من دون ما أشوف انا عارف ردهم..خلاص يا سعود لا تحاول...
سعود:إنت شوف يا تركي وكلمهم...
سكت تركي وقعد يفكر يقول لأبوه وامه هالكلام ولا كيف؟؟؟...
.
.
بنفس الوقت كانت ام محمد مع شذى بنتها...
ام محمد:الله يهداك شذى ليش تصيحين؟؟؟...
شذى:يمه اقعدي هنا معي ماله داعي نومة الفنادق هذي..اجل وشوله متعبه نفسك إذا بتروحين تنامين بالفندق...
ام محمد:تعرفين مشاكلنا مع رجلك...عيب بعد اللي صار ننام ببيته...
شذى:بتنامون معي...مو عنده هو..
ام محمد:بس لا تنسين هو صاحب البيت...ولا تبين إنه نكون مانستحي بعد اللي صار نرجع عادي...
شذى:بس هذي انتوا وخالد تسولفون معه عادي..
ام محمد:لأنه هذا من الإحترام بس لا تنسين اللي صار منك انتي وسعود الله يهداكم...
شذى تمت تناظر بعيون امها اللي تحسها سرحت...
ام محمد تكمل:بصراحه انا كنت ناويه اروح اكلم ام بندر على موضوع سعود وبشاير بس أخاف إن روحتي لها تكبر المشاكل..
شذى تأيد أمها:يمه روحتك بتزيد المشاكل..احسن لك لا تروحين...

***

تركي راح بعد صلاة العشاء يقولهم عن سعود..خصوصا إنه ابوه لمن درى بجيتهم أكد على تركي إنه لا يروح إلا بعد ما يطلق بشاير...
ام بندر بعد ما سمعت كلام تركي:بعد اللي سواه يجي يعتذر بكل برود؟؟؟..
تركي بهدوء:ما أدري عنه..بس هذي مره ثانيه يكلمني...
ام بندر بعصبيه:والله لو إنه عندي بس..قوله بنات الناس مهوب لعبه عنده خصوصا بشاير...
ابو بندر اللي كان مهوب مستغرب مره خصوصا لمن يتذكر شكل سعود لمن جاء يبي ينهي كل شي كان مبين إنه مدفوع لهالشي دفع خصوصا من محمد و اللي مأكد له هالشي تركي لمن قاله إن محمد يبي ينتقم منه عشان اخته...
تركي:طيب راي بشاير؟؟؟...
ام بندر بعصبيه:وعادك تسأل يا تركي...شي طبيعي إنها رافضه أصلا كله من مرتك السوسه شذى..لمن شافت إنه رجعنا معها عادي بعد ما ولدت صارت تبي ترجع أخوها لبشاير..هي على بالها إن احنا على هواها...
تركي بضيق واضح على معالم وجهه:الله يهداك يمه وش دخل شذى بالموضوع؟؟؟...
ابو بندر يقاطع كلامهم:طيب ليش يقول إنه مايبيها ما دامه بيرجع لها...
تركي يناظر ابوه باهتمام:لأني قلت لك يباه اخوه محمد الكبير أمره بكذا...
ابو بندر:وش يدريك؟؟؟...
تركي بتأكيد واضح:انا متأكد مثل مانيب متأكد إني ولدك أعرفهم زين يباه عيال عمي ابو محمد الله يرحمه...
ام بندر بعصبيه:بصراحه إذا هذا الشي صحيح إنه يترك اختك عشان اخوه قاله كذا فصدقني إنه مهوب رجال وش طوله وكلمته عند أخوه؟؟..يعني هو إمعه ماله راي؟؟؟...ماله شخصيته؟؟؟...انا ما آمن بنتي عنده اخاف اخوه محمد يجي يوم ويقوله طلقها...يقوله أبشر...خله بس يذلف ويفكنا...
ابو بندر بعصبيه:ام بندر خلاص وش هالكلام؟؟..اسكتي ماخليتيني حتى اعرف افكر...
ام بندر:والله من القهر من اللي قاعد اشوفه...
ابوبندر اللي عصب من كلام ام بندر لمن تكلمت عن سعود حس هالكلام تقصده فيه بطريقه غير مباشره..كأنها تذكره باللي صار معه مع اخوه ابو عبدالكريم لمن بغى تركي لسلمى...مايدري هل اللي صار لبنته جزاء للي سواه بشذى لمن زوج تركي...او عشان يشوف بنفسه كيف آراء الناس في سعود اللي طاع اخوه في فك الزواج وشلون إن الناس خذت عليه هالشي..
تركي:وش ارد عليه يباه؟؟؟...
ابوبندر:طبعا قوله لأ...وخله الله لا يهينه يطلقها لأنه ماله شي عندنا...
وبعد ما تناقشوا شوي طلع تركي من عند أبوه وراح...وطلعت ام بندر لحجرتها تبي ترتاح وهي طالعه شافت بشاير فوق تناظر التلفزيون حبت تقول لها هالخبر.. ماتدري بردة فعلها بس أكيد لازم تعرف...وبالفعل قالت لها أم بندر بكل اللي صار..وطبعا بشاير كانت داريه إن سعود يبي يرجعها بس مستحيل ترجع...


***


تركي اللي لقى سعود ببيته مع شذى..ناداه للمجلس وقعد معه...وقاله باللي صار..إن اهله ماعاد يبونه...
تركي:عاد أنا قلت لك يا سعود طلقها باللتي هي احسن.. احسن لك ولنا..
سعود بخيبة أمل:تركي ماراح أطلقها...
تركي:لا تعذب نفسك أختي اعرفها مستحيل ترجع موتها عندها احسن من الرجعه...
سعود مايدري ليه تذكر تركي لمن كان يجيهم ويبي شذى كانوا يقولون له مانبيك وطلقها...سبحان الله المشهد الحين ينعاد وكما تدين تدان...
سعود:تركي ممكن اعرف وش سبب إنه ماتبوني أرجع بشاير؟؟؟...
تركي اللي يناظره بإستغراب:سعود من جدك تتكلم؟؟؟...
وهاللحظه دخل خالد...
خالد:الســـلام عليكم..
تركي وسعود:وعليكم الســـــلام....
خالد:وش عندكم...
تركي:بالله يا خالد شوف أخوك وش يقول؟؟؟..
خالد:وش قلت يا سعود؟؟؟...
سعود يقلب نظره بين تركي وخالد:قلت ليه مايبوني أرجع بشاير؟؟؟...
خالد سكت...يعني حسه سؤال غبي...تذكر كيف إنه قبل لا يسافرون قال لسعود ماله دخل باللي صار..وإنه ماراح يتدخل في الموضوع...
تركي يكلم خالد بجديه:خالد بالله قول لأخوك ليه؟؟؟...
خالد سكت من جد ماعرف وش يقول..واللي قهره ردة فعل سعود اللي ما كأنه مسوي شي...


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

بشاير اللتي بكت كما لم تبكي من قبل..الحب سطر لها في ميلادها تاريخ جديد وفجر جديد..حبها لم يكن مسألة وقت..او لم يكن مفروض عليها ان تحبه كزوج مستقبل..بل أحبته كما تحب المراه وليدها..وكما تحب الأنثى انوثتها..أحبته كما أحبة نفسها او أكثر من ذلك..حبه الذي جرى في أوعيتها كمجرى الدم..حبه اللذي تغلغل حتى النخاع..حبها له..فقدت أهدته الكثير من الحنان..كأم صغيره..واهدته الكثير من الحب والعشق.. كانت دمعتها تسبق المه..كان قلبها يخفق بشده لحزنه..عاشت أحزانه أحست انها ملكه في زمن لن تكن له ملكه..بكت كثيرا ارادت ان تكون جروح قلبها قد بردت ولكنها لم تبرد يوما..لقد باعها بلا ثمن؟؟..أحست بالغبن من حبيبها ومعشوقها ..بالوقت الذي تريد أن تنهي حبها وتنزع بقاياه من حناياها..كان اشد التصاقا بقلبها ووجدانها..حبا لن يكون من السهل محو ذكرياته مع الزمن..حبه الذي تغلغل بها فاصبح يجري بدمها ويتنفس هوائها ويشاركها جميع اجزاء جسدها...ولكن كانت عزة نفسها وأجزاء كرامتها مالتناثره ترفض وبشده القبول او حتى التفكير كانت تحس بالتوتر من شدة المها قلبها وحبه الذي يكبر مع كل ثانيه..وعقلها الذي يرفض أن يعود والقبول بالعوده من بعد الرفض...

كلمت شذى ريم خويتها بعد ما أرسلت لها مسج بأنها ولدت...تدري إنها متأخر بس ما كان فيه وقت..او بمعني أصح نست تقولها...
ريم:هلااااااااااااااااااا بمربية الأجيال القادمه...
شذى تضحك:من الحين أجيال...هو يادوب واحد وتقولين اجيال...
ريم:وليش مايصيرون جيل؟إنشالله السنه الجايه مثل هالوقت معك واحد ثاني
شذى:لا ما أتوقع فيه واحد ثاني...لأن فيصل بيكون وحيدي...
ريم:وليه هالفال الشين إنشالله؟؟...
وقعدت شذى تحكي لريم عن وش صار بولادتها لمن دقت على تركي..و قالت لها عن بشاير...وعن جية أهلها..وعن العمه حصه لمن كلمتها بقرارها بالرجعه وحكت لها بكل شي بنفسها لأن ريم هي الوحيده اللي تمون عليها شذى وتقدر تقولها بكل شي...
ريم بعد ما سمعت شذى:شذى تبين رايي؟؟؟...
شذى:هذا انا اسمعك قولي...
ريم:لا ترجعين...من جد والله أتكلم لا ترجعين خلك ببيتك احسن...
شذى اللي تفاجأت من رد ريم:ريم من جدك تتكلمين؟؟؟...يعني لو اللي صار لي نفس الشي صار لك مع عبدالعزيز بترضين؟؟؟...
ريم تحاول تقنع شذى:شذى ما أقدر اتوقع ردة فعلي لأنها يمكن تكون صح او خطأ...بعدين أنا اقولك من منظار الصح اقعدي ببيت رجلك...
شذى:بعد كل اللي صار لي أحس ماعندي كرامه لو قعدت...
ريم:وش دعوه؟؟؟...إنتي بتقعدين عشان ولدك اللي خاطري اشوفه و عشانك إنتي...شذى وش ماعندي كرامه؟؟؟...انا عندي نظرة لو تكون غلطانه بس اؤمن فيها مافيه شي اسمه كرامه بين الي يحبون بعض.. فيه عزة نفس صح...بس مافيه كرامتي ماتسمح لي وكرامتي..عسى ماشر؟؟؟..
شذى:......
ريم تكمل:اقول اقعدي وشوفي رجلك تركي والله كسر خاطري وإنتي بالشرقيه شوفي كم مره جاك وكم مره قلتي له ما أبيك وكم مره قالوا له اخوانك إنهم ماعاد يبونه صح؟؟؟..ليه ماقال نفس كلامك... شذى صدقيني لو تقعدين بيكون افضل..لأنه اخوانك ملتهين بزوجاتهم صح يحبونك بس لا تنسين كل واحد فيهم له حياته الخاصه..شذى فكري بقرارك لأنه بيأثر فيك وعلى كل اللي حواليك...
شذى واللي اقتنعت بكلام ريم:ريم مشكلتي الوحيد هي سلمى ما ادري وش اسوي معها...
ريم بقهر:حسبي الله عليها الساحره ذي..بس اسمعي اقعدي انتي ببيتك وزوجك بس مملك عليها..وأنتي ماتدرين يمكن لمن يستقر بحياته معك انتي وولدك يطلقها...خصوصا بس السالفه بينهم ملكه...
شذى:ريم لا تحطين ببالي امل بعدين اتحطم...
ريم:انا ما أئملك..بس إنتي حاولي يرجع لك حاولي تتقربين منه شذى إنتي ماحاولتي معه..اعرفي اسباب زواجه بالتفاهم يمكن شاف منك شي ماتدرين بس مع هذا كله يمكن يرجع يتزوج سلمى هذيك الساعه والله لك حرية الإختيار بأنك ترجعين أو تكملين حياتك معه بس ماراح تكونين ندمانه لأنك حاولتي معه لمن تطلعين بأقل الخسائر المصيبه تهون على قلبك لأنك بذلتي الأسباب...
شذى بعد ارتاحت لكلام ريم:ريـــــم...
ريم:سمي...
شذى:الله لا يخليني منك إنشالله من جد كلامك يقنع يالدوبه من مكالمه وحده اقنعتيني..أجل عبدالعزيز بسرعه تقدرين تقنعينه...
ريم تضحك:هههههه بس هذا عشان تعرفين قيمتي وانا ياحليلي آخر وحده من درت بفصول ولدك عاد هو ماعنده خاله...أنا خالته من الحين..
شذى تضحك:أفا عليك بس..اول كلمه باخليه يقولها خالتي ريم...
بعدها قعدوا سوالف..ولمن صكت ريم من شذى قعدت تفكر شذى بكلام ريم اللي تحسه دق على الوتر الحساس بقلبها وخاطب عقلها بنفس الوقت... من جد ريم كلامها صح..بس تركي للحين ماكلمها من جوا اهلها عشان تقعد؟؟؟
قعدت تفكر شذى إذا ماجاء كلمني بروح مع اهلي...بس من جد لازم اكلم تركي إنه ينهي موضوع سلمى هذا...

***

بالفندق...
خالد: الصراحه اليوم عند تركي رفعت ضغطي...
سعود وهو يناظر من دون نفس:ليــه يا بعدي؟؟؟...
خالد بعصبيه:كيف بعد كل اللي صار لهم منك تجي تقول ليه ترفضون ترجعون لي أختكم؟؟؟...
سعود يتأفف:ألحين بدا حكيم زمانه يلقي مواعظه...
خالد: شين وقوي عين...أتوقع هالمثل مفصل عليك يا سعود...
سعود يقاطعه بسخريه:ابشرك انا مقاطع الأمثال ماأسمعها..بس مشالله الحكماء اللي مثلك ماتقاطعون الأمثال أبد بالعكس قاعدين تطورون فيها وتدخلون عليها محسنات بديعيه بعد لأنكم فاضيين...
خالد يناظره بإستخفاف:ما أدري وش سالفتك انت؟؟...مغسول وجهك بمرق لمن يقولك تركي طلق اختي وأنت تقول لأ...افهم مايبونك...
سعود:أقول لو ترجع لصومعتك احسن لك..(بجديه يتكلم) اصلا لو فيك خير كان تكلمت معي وساعدتني مو قاعد معنا وكأن على رؤسهم الطير مالك داعي لو أنك بس تصير مثل محمد كان احسن...
يقاطعه خالد:والله محمد هو اللي وصلك لهالمواصيل...
سعود:محمد بصراحه هو خربها معي بهالسالفه...بس من جد يا خالد حبيب اخوك مو أنت لو إنك من جد تحبني كان ساعدتني...
خالد:وشو تحبني؟؟؟...بزر أنت...
سعود يستهبل عليه:لأني يتيم وأبوي مات الله يرحمه قمتوا تنسوني حرام أنا اخوكم الصغير إذا ما اهتميتوا فيني من راح يهتم فيني؟؟؟...
خالد اللي قام:سعود أشك بعقلك...
وبعد ماقام خالد..ضحك عليه سعود كان حاس بالضيقه خصوصا بعد اللي صار مع تركي...بالاخير حب يرفه على عمره قام دق على سلطان وبعض اخوياهم بالرياض عشان يطلعون بتمشيه تغير عليه الجو شوي...


***


حس إنه لازم يكلمها..لازم يقعدون بهدوء يتناقشون...بدوت هواش او تهم..
شذى وتركي...
شذى وهي تقعد بعصبيه:مالي قعده هنا ياتركي…
تركي:طيب ليش…
شذى وهي تصيح مقهوره:يعني ماتعرف ليش…منك أنت وزواجك من سلمى ولا نسيته…
تركي:وش دخل سلمى ألحين؟؟؟..
شذى:كيف مالها دخل وهي السبب بكل اللي صار…تركي ليش تزوجتني مادام مصيرك ترجع لبنت عمك..
تركي:مصيري أنتي يا شذى..والله أنتي اللي حبيتك من كل قلبي…
شذى:ما أقدر أصدقك…
تركي وهو يقعد قبالها:والله زواجي من سلمى سببه الظروف ولا أنا مالي فيه شي…
شذى تناظره وهي تصيح…
تركي:شذى صدقيني مكانك هنا ببيتك…
وقعد تركي يقنعها إنها تقعد كانت هي تقعد تصيح أو ترد عليه بليه يسوي كذا…في النهايه اقتنعت لأنه كان شكله من جد يبيها تقعد وكل الكلام اللي يقوله مبين إنه طالع من قلبه…وبالأخير…
شذى وهي تمسح دموعها:باقعد بس بشرط…
تركي:آمري انتي بس…
شذى بضيق واضح على ملامحها:تطلق سلمى…
تركي:صعب يا شذى والله زواجي منها مهوب برضاي…
شذى اللي ردت تصيح…قعد تركي يهدي فيها وحاول طول الوقت إنه يكسبها…
شذى بعد فتره صمت:بأقعد معك..بس ياتركي أقولك من الحين مهوب تهديد قد ماهو شرط..إنه إذا سمعت بس إنك بتعرس خلاص انت وسلمى برجع لأهلي…أنا وولدي…
تركي اللي حس بصعوبة شرطها:ما أقدر أوعدك يا شذى…
شذى:أجل خلاص برجع مع أهلي…
تركي:خلاص طيب بأحاول بس إنتي اقعدي إلين مايدبرها الله…
شذى:وبأقعد انا بحجرتي وانت بحجرتك…إلين ماتطلق بنت عمك الزفته…
تركي يبي يضحك مبين إنها تكرهها كثير وتغار بس الوقت مهوب وقت ضحك…
تركي:على هالخشم…فيه شروط ثانيه طال عمرك؟؟؟…
شذى:لأ خلاص هذي هي…بس إذا فيه زياده بأقولك…
تركي يضحك:طيب بس لا تزودينها…
وقام من عندها يبي يروح الغرفه ينام…

***

اليوم اللي بعده…
هاليوم بيرجعون أهل شذى للشرقيه...مروا عليها تغدوا معها ولمن جاء موعد الرحله توادعوا منها وراحوا...
أم محمد تكلم شذى قبل لاتروح:زين منك ياقلبي إنك قعدتي...
شذى تناظر أمها:ليه يمه ماعاد تبيني؟؟؟...
أم محمد:لا بالعكس والله..بس أحسن للبنت قعدتها في بيت رجلها...
شذى:الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير...
أم محمد:آمين...شذى والله رجلك شكله حبيب ويحبك..بس إنتي ليني معه شوي...
شذى بإستغراب::يعني انا مانيب لينه يمه؟؟؟...
أم محمد:لا ما أقصد بس إنتي احسك جافه معه شوي...إذا تبين تطيعين شوري صيري لينه سامحيه وعامليه من أحسن مايكون وصدقيني يمكن مع معاملتك يصلح غلطته ويطلق بنت عمه...
شذى:يمه إذا بيطلقها أنا مستعده أسامحه على كل شي...
أم محمد:إنشالله يرجع لك ويترك بنت عمه..بس إنتي لازم تكونين احسن من الزينه معه...عشان يتركها لأنه بيلقى اللي يبيه عندك أنتي...
شذى:...............
أم محمد تكمل كلامها:بس إذا مافيه فايده وبياخذها تعالي لي وصدقيني هذيك اللحظه بعذرك على كل شي تطلبينه لوتبين الطلاق بعد...
شذى تناظر أمها بحنيه:فديت رجولك يمه...
ام محمد بإبتسامه:بس أهم شي نفسك عشان ولدك فيصل فديته إنشالله...
وبعدها توادعت من أمها وخالد أخوها اللي كان مره يحب اخته...وجاها سعود يوادعها وهو حزين إنه مارجع بشاير...
راحوا أهل شذى وهي ماتدري اختارت الصح لمن قعدت أو غلطت.. بس مثل ماقالوا اهلها وريم خويتها...حاولي مع تركي عشان ولدها وعشان نفسها وعشان قلبها..وعشانه هو بعد...

***

كان اول يوم دوام له بالعمل...كان كل ما يشوفه أحد او يسلم عليه يباركون له بفيصل..وصاروا ينادونه بأبوفيصل...
تركي وهو يقعد مع زملائه الضباط سمعهم يتكلمون الإرهاب وخصوصا التفجيرات الاخيره اللي صايره هنا بالعاصمه الرياض...
طلال:من جد مساكين يظنون إنهم على حق...
الضابط سالم:والله المساكين العسكر اللي راحوا ضحايا لأفكارهم التكفيريه..
طلال:أنا ما ادري وش نهايتها معهم...
تركي يتكلم:أنا متاكد يا طلال إنه مصيرهم ينتهون..لأنهم على خطأ وعمر الخطأ مايستمر...
سالم:انا معك بهالشي بس إلى متى يابو فيصل..لا تنسى إنه فيه ارواح استباحت دمائها يعني متى نخلص منهم؟؟؟...
طلال:أنا اعتبر الضحايا شهداء...يكفيهم فخر إنهم أرواح مجنده في سبيل الدين والوطن...وصدقوني الدوله ماتقصر...
تركي:معك حق...بس لا تنسى إذا لا قدر الله صار فيه حصار لهم مثل قبل يمكن يطلبون المسانده يعني مو بس الطوارئ حتى احنا..
سالم:على العموم وزارة الداخليه تحاول قدر الإمكان إنها تحبط اعمالهم قبل لا تصير...
ثامر اللي كان جالس معهم بس ساكت:اقول يا شباب لو تغيرون الموضوع اليوم تركي ابوفيصل مداوم اول مره بعد ماصار ابو يعني يستاهل عزيمه..
سالم:يستاهل أبوفيصل والله...
طلال اللي يستهبل على تركي:أقول افرح ياتركي يالله عقبال ما اشوفك شهيد في سبيل الوطن وتخلي ولدك يفتخر فيك عاد لويكبر وانت عادك موجود على وجه الكره الأرضيه صدقيني بيتعقد...
ضحك تركي من كلام طلال:اقول طلال لوتكرمنا بسكاتك يكون أحسن( يكلم الشباب) ياجماعه ما أدري وش بلاه هالرجال شايل همي انا وولدي هو ووجهه...
وضحكوا الشباب وقعدوا سوالف وبعد الدوام طلعوا على فندق يتغدون فيه عازمهم واحد الضباط اللي معه عشان تركي(ابوفيصل)...

***

مع الأيام تحسنت علاقة شذى بتركي كثير...ماصار فيه مشاكل كثيره بينهم مثل أول...
تركي وهو قاعد يتغدى مع شذى: شذى..
شذى تناظره:هلا..
تركي:اقول وش رايك لو تشيلين أغراضك وتردين الغرفه والله الصراحه اللي يشوفنا يقول قاعدين بفندق…
شذى تناظره بغرور:لأ…
تركي بضيق:طيب ليش؟؟…
شذى وهي ترجع تاكل:والله تعرف ليش…
تركي يستهبل:طيب وش رايك لو أجي انام معك إنتي وفيصل…
شذى ترفع حاجبها:لأ وألف لأ…
تركي يعقد حواجبه:ممكن اعرف ليه؟؟؟…شذى والله كأن إحنا أغراب مع بعض ما كاني رجلك..وش دعوه خلاص ماهي حياه هذي…
شذى تناظره بتحدي:تعرف شرطي يا تركي..اترك بنت عمك..وأنا أرجع مثل أول…
تركي:……….
شذى:أتوقع هذا اتفاقي معك من البدايه…أنا مستعده أترك كل شي وراي إذا تركت بنت عمك…
تركي:بس يا شذى إلين متى…خلاص لا يصير قلبك اسود كذا…
شذى:والله يا تركي إلين ألحين مدري وش سبب زواجك من سلمى يعني هو حب ولا تبي تقهرني؟؟؟؟…
تركي:مثل ماقلت لك أمس…
شذى تناظره بإستغراب:إن ابوك هو اللي طلبك ما أتوقع ياتركي إن ابوك من هالفئه…
تركي:والله تبين تصدقين صدقي..ماتبين كيفك بس والله هذا هو الصدق…
شذى بضيق:طيب ليش؟؟؟…أبوك وش شاف علي؟؟؟…يعني فيني شي ناقص عن بنت عمك؟؟؟…مانيب قد المقام….
تركي يمسك يدها:شذى بالعكس والله تدرين كبر حبي لك…بس حتى أنا والله مدري ليش…
شذى:اجل خلاص طلقها دامك ماتبيها…
تركي:صعبه يا شذى…أبوي لو أطلقها ماعاد راح يكلمني…
شذى:ماني عارفه ألحين وين مكاني بالضبط هنا…
تركي يتغزل: مكانك بقلبي…
ناظرته شذى وهي تضحك..ماتقدر تنكر حبها الكبير اللي يربطها بتركي..
شذى وهي قايمه عشان لا تضعف قبال تركي:أرجع الغرفه مستحيل… وجيتك معي انا وفيصل للأسف مرفوضه…
قامت وهي تضحك بس بنفس الوقت خايفه من سلمى…ماتعرف وش بكره يخبي لها…

----------


## شوق الربيع

الــــجـــــزء (( 17 )) الأخــــيـــــرة


عايشه:وشلون؟؟؟....يعني ماعاد راح يطلقها؟؟؟...
فاطمه تفرك يدها بغيض:شكله لأ....
عايشه:سلمى بتصيح من أخوك ما يصير...
فاطمه:وشو اللي مايصير...يعني بيدي شي أسويه وماسويته...
عايشه:فيه...
فاطمه تقاطعها:لأ ما فيه...لأني ألحين أنا وهو ما نكلم بعض...
عايشه:إنتي وتركي؟؟...
فاطمه:إيه...وهي السبب الله ياخذها...
كانت فاطمه مقهوره من اخوها ومن زوجته...ومقهوره اكثر لمن تشوف تمسك تركي بشذى يزيـــد ويزيـــــد...
فاطمه بعد فترة صمت:عايشه الحل عندك مو عندي أنا...
عايشه وهي تنزل فنجان القهوه من يدها:أنا؟؟؟...
فاطمه:إيه....
عايشه:طيب يله تكلمي بسرعه...
وقعدت فاطمه تقول لعايشه...اللي كانت تستمع...بكل حواسها...


***

بشاير اللي كانت سهرانه مع سارا......
بشاير اللي كانت تتكلم بكل أريحيه مع سارا اللي تعتبرها من أقرب المقربين لها..
بشاير وهي لامه ركبها بين ذراعينها وحاطه ذقنها على ركبها:سارا الكل انحلت مشاكله شذى وتركي...أمي وشذى...سلمى وتركي...إلا أنا.. مشكلتي مع سعود ما انحلت...
سارا:بصراحه خالي أبوبندر ومتعب واخوانك ما ضغطوا عليه يطلقك...
بشاير:ما يبون يطلع كلام أكثر من اللي طلع علينا..يبون الأمر ينتهي ودي..
سارا:ماراح ينتهي ودي وهو ألحين يبي يرجعك له...
بشاير:مستحيل ارجع له...هو حطمني عشان مشاكل تركي مع أخته وفي النهايه هم تصالحوا ومحد اكلها إلا انا وهو...
سارا بغيض:الرجال كلهم كذا..مافيهم خير..بس يحبون يلعبون الحريم خصوصا اللي تحبهم كل شوي ودهم يغيرون بحريمهم مثل السيارات..
بشاير تبتسم:إنتي ليش هالقد متحامله على الرجال كلهم؟؟؟...
........:هي دايم كذا مدري وش مسوين لها؟؟؟؟...
لفوا على جهة متعب اللي كان توه داخل....
سارا تناظر تركي بعتب:وش فيك داخل كذا من دون احم ولا غيره خرعتنا..
متعب يناظرها:خرعتكم؟؟؟...اقول سارا لا تغيرين الموضوع جاوبي على سؤال بشاير...
بشاير بضحك:هلا متعب..شخبارك؟؟؟...
متعب:تمام...
سارا تكلم متعب:والله عاد الجواب عندك تعرف ليش...
متعب يكلم بشاير بمزح:وش اللي خلا سارا تتكلم عن الرجال كذا؟؟؟... وش الموضوع اللي خلاها تتكلم عننا كذا؟؟؟...
بشاير تصرف الموضوع بابتسامه:اسألها...
سارا بتلقائيه:عمايلكم السودا....الله يستر منك يا متعب...
متعب بإستغراب:أفا ليش؟؟؟...
سارا تقول اللي بخاطرها:اخاف تاخذ علي وحده مثل اخوك تركي لمن تزوج سلمى على شذى...
متعب قعد يضحك:من جدك سويره تتكلمين؟؟؟...
سارا:إيه والله من صدقي أتكلم...عاد أنتوا يا الرجال مامنكم أمان...
متعب قام وقعد جنبها:حتى أنا يا سارا؟؟؟...
سارا:والله كل الرجال نفس الشي...
متعب:أضمن لك نفسي إني مستحيل أناظر غيرك...
سارا:وشو الضمان؟؟؟...
متعب يقرب منها يبي يبوسها كضمان لها..
عرفت بشاير بنيته...فتكلمت بسرعه:متعب....نحن هنا...
لف عليها متعب وكأنه يتذكر وهو يضحك:نسيت إنتي موجوده...

***

تركي اللي كان قاعد مع شذى...
تركي اللي كان حبه لشذى...كأنه حب جديد كأنها امرأه غير اللي تزوجها اول مره...يمكن لمن فقدها حس بمكانتها...
شذى:أقول تركي فيه موعد بكره لفيصل..توديني ولا أروح مع السواق...
تركي:لا طبعا(بابتسامه)أنا اللي بوديك...بس سلامات وش فيه؟؟؟...
شذى:لا الحمدلله مافيه شي...بس فيه تطعيمات لازم ياخذها...
تركي:مشالله الحين كم عمره؟؟؟....
شذى:شهر ونص...مشالله عليك ولدك ولا تعرف كم عمره؟؟؟...
تركي:لا...أعرف عمره بس أبي اعرفه بالضبط...
شذى:احسب بعد ناسيه...
تركي:شذى أبي أقولك حاجه خطيره مره...
شذى انتبهت له:وش هي...
تركي بعبط:إني احبك...
شذى ضحكت وهي مستحيه...وكأنها باقي بشهر العسل...
شذى:أتمنى ذلك يا تركي...
تركي:ماذا تتمنين يا عزيزتي؟؟؟...
شذى بعباطه:أتمنى أن تكون محقا في حبك لي...
تركي:ألا تفهمين إنني احبك جدا..وعاشقا لك يا حبيتي..
شذى:أنا اعلم أنك تريد ارضائي فقط بكلامك هذا...
تركي:وعشاني بعد أحبك(يضحك)بصراااحه مااعرف اتكلم فصحى ومااقدر أجاريك بكلامك فصحى....
شذى تضحك:ياحليلك وانت تتكلم فصحى أبد مو لايق عليك...
وبعدها قامت...
تركي:وين رايحه؟؟؟....لا تقولين لمحرابك بعد؟؟؟...
شذى بابتسامه تبي تقهره:على قولتك لمحراابي...
كانت علاقة تركي بشذى في تحسن مستمر..بس باقي نظام الفندقه عايشين فيه...على حسب شرط شذى...او يقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا؟؟؟...


***

محمد:ما أقدر أتدخل يا سعود...
سعود: داري بس وش الدبره ياخوي؟؟؟؟...
محمد وهو يحط يده على كتف سعود:اصبر وانا اخوك...إن الله كان مع الصابرين...
يوخر سعود يد محمد بعصبيه:اصبر؟؟؟...لا تقعد تلعب بأعصابي كذا...
محمد يضحك من أخوه:والله ما بيدي شي...
سعود بعصبيه:والله مايحس بالنار إلا واطيها...
محمد يستهبل:واللي يده بالنار مو مثل اللي يده بالمويه...
سعود:محمد انا اتكلم معك من جد وانت تتطنز...
محمد:لا والله ما أتطنز...بس اقولك ما بيدي شي تقولي وش اسوي أقولك يا سعود ما بيدي شي تقول وش اسوي اقلقتني يا خوي...
سعود وهو قام من العصبيه:الشرهه على اللي يستشيرك...
محمد:لا تكون بس زعلت مني يا سعود؟؟؟...
سعود:ما زعلت بس قاعد ترفع ضغطي...وانا اللي فيني مكفيني...
محمد:ليه وش فيك يا بعدي؟؟؟...لا يكون وراك بيت ومره وعيال؟؟؟...
سعود:يعني بس هذا هو الهم عندك انا اقصد بشاير بس انا الغلطان اللي كلمتك...
وطلع من عنده معصب....محمد صدق شوي متحسف على سالفة سعود وبشاير بس من صدق ماعنده حل لهالموضـــوع؟؟؟....


***

بعدها بيوميـــن...
سلمى وهي قاعده بالبلكونه على الساعه10 بالليل وتكلم عادل...
سلمى:عادل حبيبي...مدري وش أقولك...
عادل::والله العظيم احبك وودي أشوفك قريب يا سلمى...
سلمى:قريب؟؟؟...
عادل:ودي هاللحظه...ودي احطك بعيني واغمضها...
سلمى بحزن نابع من القلب:عادل شكل علاقتنا ما راح تكتب لها الحياه...
عادل بخوف:ليه تقولي كدا؟؟؟...
سلمى حزينه:أبوي واعمامي يبون يذبحون حبنا يا عادل...
عادل:ليـــه؟؟؟...
سلمى:في موضوع خطير وحساس ودي اقولك بس ما يصلح التليفون...
عادل بتوتر:حبيبتي شوفي....أنا بعد اسبوعين بنزل الرياض...راح اشوفك بس على الاقل قولي وش الموضوع بإختصار...
سلمى والدموع تتجمع بمحاجرها:اهلي زوجوني من ولد عمي المتزوج... تخيل يا عادل...وهو شكله ما يحبني...ماخذله وحده شينه وأنا...
يقاطعها عادل بغضب:سلمى إيش تقولي من هذا الحيوان اللي خذاك مني...
سلمى بدت تصيح.......
عادل بنفس وتيرة الغضب:وكيف يصير مثل هذا ولا تقولي لي يا سلمى..
سلمى لا تزال تصيح...
عادل:آآآآخ يا سلمى لا تبكي...وقولي لي وش صار بالتفصيل...
سلمى من بين دموعها:ما اقدر أتكلم يا عادل..إنت تعال وانا بأقولك...
عادل بعصبيه:وش راح يصبرني اسبوعين؟؟؟...وكيف حبيبتي تبكي وتبيني اصكر السماعه...
سلمى:عادل إذا كان لي خاطر عندك بأصكر ألحين..وإذا جيت بأقولك...
عادل بقلة حيله:خلاص أوكيه...بس سلمى إذا شفتي نفسك احسن طمنيني عليك لو بمسج طيب؟؟؟...
سلمى بحب:إنشالله..
وصكرت سلمى..ولمن كانت تبي تدخل البيت شافت عايشه واقفه بعصبيه..
سلمى بلوعة كبد من اختها:خير وش تبين؟؟؟...
عايشه:وش قلة هالحيا اللي انتي قاعده تسوينها؟؟؟....
سلمى بقهر:الله ياخذك انتي وولد عمك ومرة ولد عمك كلكم زين وبنت عمك هالعجيز الكبيرة راس الحيه...انا مدري وش خلاني ادخل عرض بحياة تركي ومرته...لا هو اللي ظبط معي..ولا أنا اللي عشت حياتي...
ودخلت سلمى بعد ما وخرت اختها بعصبيه...
أما عايشه فكانت مستغربه و معصبه...بعدين لحقتها وقعدت تهزأ فيها وإن سلمى من جد ناقصتها تربيه...

***

بالعصر يوم الخميس....
أم بندر:أقول يا أبو بندر..ورى مانطلع كلنا للمزرعه مع العيال...
أبو بندر:ودي والله...بس ألحين فيها عمال قاعدين يبنون الملاحق الجديده فيها...
ام بندر:طيب متى بيخلصون؟؟؟..
أبو بندر:الله اعلم...بس بندر هو المسؤول عنها...
أم بندر:خذت حيلي بشاير....مررره صايره انطوائيه وماتكلم احد...
.......:أحلى يا اللي تقول انطوائيه..والله الوالده مثقفه...
إلا يناظرون بندر عند الباب...
أم بندر بثقه:مثقفه غصبن عليك وعلى عمتك هالعجيز بعد...
حصه وهي داخله:ما العجيز إلا انتي يا السعف والليف..ألحين ماتقولين وش دخلني أنا؟؟؟...
أم بندر تضحك بمكر:عشان اتغدى فيك قبل لا تتعشين فيني...من شفتك داخله قمت احارشك قبل لا تتحرشين فيني...
أبو بندر يبتسم:هلا والله بالعزيزة الغاليه...حياك....
بندر:مو أنا السواق اللي جايبها هاه؟؟؟؟...
أم بندر:تعال اجلس بجنبي...ماعليك منهم....



***

تركي اللي راح بيت عمه أبوعبدالكريم....عشان يزور عمه...وأكيد عشان سلمى بعد...
تركي:وش فيك يا سلمى مادّه البوز؟؟؟...
سلمى تناظره بإحتقار وزعل:.....................
تركي يرفع حاجب وينزل الثاني:طيب ممكن اعرف سر هالنظره؟؟؟...
سلمى شالت عينها من عليه وقعدت تطالع السقف بتملل...
تركي ارتفع ضغظه منها:سلمى حركاتك هذي ماتمشي عندي.. اعقلي وتأدبي وعن هالنظرات...
سلمى تناظره:إنت اللي حركاتك ماتمشي عندي...أصلا أنا اعرف وش سر حركاتك هذي كلها...إنت تبي تنفرني منك...تركي إذا ماتبيني ترى حتى انا ما ابيك...
تركي اللي سكت يمكن كان كلامها حقيقه بس هو قاعد يتهرب من هالحقيقه..
سلمى:كلامي صح ولااا؟؟؟...
تركي بإستخفاف:اشك بعقلك...من جدك تتكلمين ولا تبين تسوين جو...
سلمى:طيب قول كلامي صح أو لأ؟؟؟...
تركي:طبعا خطأ...ولو كنت ما أبيك كان ما أخذتك من الأساس... على بالك إن الزواج بالعافيه...
سلمى اللي كانت تعرف الحقيقه كاملة وكيف إنها اخذته جد بالعافيه..
سلمى:ليش لأ؟؟؟..بعض الأحيان يكون بالعافيه...
تركي:وش عندك اليوم..شكلك تبين هوشه...
سلمى:إنت اللي تبي ولا تحاول تلصقها بغيرك...تركي أنا عارفه إن مرتك الخايسه الشينه هي السبب بكل اللي يصير...تذكر كنت وش حليلك معي لمن كانت عند اهلها...بس الحين من رجعت وولدت وهي ماخذه وقتك كله..
تركي يقاطعها بضيق:شذى مالها دخل..ومالك دخل عن كان وقتي لها كله او لأ...اتوقع هالشي مالك دخل فيه يا سلمى...
لحظتها ناظرت سلمى تركي بخنق وعصبيه...خلاص كرهته وماعادها طايقه تناظره...تنتظر قدوم الحبيب ونصفها الحقيقي عادل؟؟؟...

***

شذى:هلااا بشاير وينك؟؟؟...
بشايرتتطنز:بالرياض...
شذى تضحك بسخافه:احلفي؟؟؟...على بالي بسكاكا..
بشايرتضحك:فال الله ولا فالك...
شذى:يالله من جد اكلمك...من زمان ماعاد شفتك...
بشاير:الجامعه الله ياخذها إنشالله...
شذى:طيب متى مافضيتي مرّي علي....
بشاير:اوكيشن...
شذى:يالله باااااااي...
بشاير:بااااي...
صكت شذى على دخلة تركي البيت...
تركي:وش فيك صكيتي؟؟؟..
شذى:لا بس كنت اكلم بشاير...ولمن صكيت كنت داخل...
تركي: تدرين إني داخل أبي أنام وتعباااااان....
شذى:طيب روح نام...بدل ماشكلك كذا يكسر الخاطر...
تركي:شكلي يكسر الخاطر انتي وخشتك...
شذى:من جد والله يا تركي روح نام...
تركي وهو قايم:يالله تصبحين على خير...
شذى:وإنت من أهله...
قعدت شذى تناظره إلين ماطلع فوق...وهي تحس بأن حبها له مايموت او مستحيل يموت...على كل اللي صار منه...على كل اللي سواه...
لايزال حبها...
لايزال نبضها...
لا يزال حياتها...

***

بالشرقيه...وبالتحديد في بيت خالد ولد ابومحمد...
مها:اقول خالد...
خالد:هلا...
مها:مادريت إن اختي منال انخطبت...
خالد اللي فرح من جد لمنال:من جدك تتكلمين؟؟؟...
مها بفرح:إيه والله...
خالد:متى وكيف؟؟؟....ومين اللي خطبها؟؟؟...
مها تضحك:هههههه شوي شوي علي من هالأسئلة...
خالد يضحك وضربها بخفه على كتفها:طيب يله تكلمي...
مها تبتسم:توها انخطبت الأسبوع اللي طاف...ويمكن على الأسبوع الجاي تكون شوفتها...واللي خطبها واحد من طرف خوالي يصير لنا من بعيد بس مو مره نعرفهم...
خالد:طيب أكيد أختك موافقه...ولاااا كعادتها بعد الشوفه ترفض هي قد سوتها من قبل مرتين...
مها تبتسم:لاااا إنشالله أكيد...لأنها حتى هي مقتنعه فيه مره...
خالد:الله يوفقها...والله فرحت لها مثل ما فرحت لأختي شذى...
مها:صدق يا خالد؟؟؟...
خالد يبتسم بحنيه:إيه والله يا مهاوي...يكفي إنها اختك وبنت عمي...
مها حست بالدموع بعيونها... وش كثر تحب بخالد...وش كثر تحب فيه حنيته وصبره عليها...وش كثر تحب فيه حلمه وعقله... للحين هو عايش معها ولا مكدر صفو حياتها معه أي شي غير تأخر إنجابها لسنين طوااال وهو صابر راضي...
تذكرت لمن كلمت أختها اليوم الصباح...وقالت لها عن الخطبه... وإنها موافقه علي التقدم لها...لأنها غسلت يدها من سعود...أو بمعني أصح انزاح حبه من قلبها...لأنه لا تقدم لها أو لمح بشي بكذا...فحست على كرامتها إنه بتنهان...فقررت إنها تستأنف حياتها اللي كانت بتضيع في حب سعود الواهم ..

***

سعود:ياربي وش كثر كلامك...خلاص قاموس اللغه العربيه خلص وإنتي كلامك ماخلص...
شذى بفشيله:اقلب وجهك...وعطني أمي...
سعود يستهبل:على أي صفحه؟؟؟...
شذى:على الفهرس...
سعود:تكفين لا تنكتين...لأني احس بغثيان...
شذى:طيب عطني أمي...
سعود:اسمعي قبل...سلمي لي على بشاير...
شذى:والله اللي مايستحي...طيب عطني أمي...
سعود:قبل ما تقولين ليش قلتي كذا؟؟؟...
شذى بجدية:من جدك تتكلم يا سعود...
سعود:إي والله...
شذى:سعود إنساها...أحسن لك إنساها...
سعود بحزن:مستحيل انساها...
وراح عطى أمه الجوال وكانت في المطبخ وراح لغرفته على طول...
أم محمد بإستغراب:ألو؟؟؟؟....
شذى:هلا بام محمد...هلا بأحلى أم...
أم محمد بفرح:هلا والله بأم فيصل بقلبي...
شذى:شخبارك؟؟؟...
أم محمد:بخير والحمدلله...بس وشفيه أخوك عطني السماعه وراح وكأنه زعلان...
شذى واللي كانت تعرف السبب:تعرفين سعود..في كل ساعه له ألف حالة..
أم محمد:الله يصلحه بس...
شذى قعدت تسولف مع أمها....
.
.
أما سعود هل كان من الممكن أن يمر كلام شذى مرور الكرام...طبعا مستحيل...أن ينسى حبه لبشاير...اللي اغتاله بكل وحشيه في لحظة غياب عقله...أن ينسى تأملات هذا الحب ووجده...أن ينسى بشاير واحلامها الطاهره معه...أن ينسى حبه الذي جاء على طبق من ذهب... أن ينسى نفسه...فهي نفسه...يريد العودة...يريد التوبة...يريد السماح... فقد اقترف غلطة قد يندم عليها طوال حياته...

***

----------


## شوق الربيع

أبو بندر اللي كان هذا ثاني مره يكلمها....
أبوبندر: بشاير حرام عليك اللي تسوينه فينا؟؟؟...
بشاير باكتئاب:وش سويت يباه؟؟؟...
أبو بندر:شوفي نفسك...ماعاد صرتي مثل أول...ماعاد صرتي تجيني مثل اول...ماعاد يأثر فيك شي...ليه كذا؟؟؟...انا مقصر معك بشي؟؟؟...
بشاير تهز راسها بالنفي...
أبو بندر بحزن:بشورتي...تكلمي...ليه كذا صايره حزينه...قد صرتي أحسن من كذا وش فيك انتكستي ورجعتي؟؟؟...
بشاير:يباه انا بخير...بس انتوا لمن تشوفوني مشغولة بالجامعه... تقولون زعلانه وغيره...
أبوبندر بمثل الدمعه تلمع بعيونه:أحس بالقهر عليك كذا يا بنيتي.. كله من هالسعود حسبي الله عليه...من اليوم باكلمه وأخليه يطلقك...والله لأجرجره في المحاكم وبين الناس...إن ماخليته يتأدب وتحسف على يوم جيته بالدنيا..
كان أول مره أبو بندر يقول كلام مثل كذا..كان يقول بغيظ..غيظ وغضب الأسد الجريح....كان أبوبندر عنده بشاير غير..يمكن لأنها اصغر عياله.. ويمكن لأنها انهانت بالصميم...ويمكن لأنها لاتزال طفلته اللعوب...
بشاير برجاء:لا تكفي يباه ما ابي فضايح أكثر...
أبو بندر بعصبيه:إحنا صبرنا ولصبرنا حدود...
بشاير برجاء والدموع باقي بعيونها:تكفى يباه...ابوس يدك لااا...
أبوبندر بعصبيه حاده جدا:إنتي مالك دخل...هذا شي بين الرجال....
بشاير بدت دموعها تنزل:يباه لأ...الله يخليك...تكفي لأ...هذا بس طلبي الوحيد...
زعل أبوبندر بزيادة حس بالإهانه خصوصا لمن حس إن بشاير لا تزال تحب سعود...
أبوبندر بعصبيته ويرفع صوته:إنتي مالك دخل فاهمه...
ويقوم من عند بنته ويطلع من غرفتها...كان متعب وام بندر واقفين يسولفون بالدرج...لمن سمعوا صوت ابو بندر معصب...راحوا له بسرعه عرف السالفه متعب من أبوه لمن سمعه يصرخ ومعصب لمن يقعد يقول سعود وبشاير...ويقعد يدعي على الساعه اللي عرف سعود فيها...
راح متعب بسرعه لبشاير شافها تبكي بصمت وهي تناظر فيه...
متعب:ممكن أعرف وش السالفه؟؟؟...
بشاير تصيح:ما فيه شي...
حاول يعرف السبب بس ماقدر منها...لأنها ياهي ساكته...ياهي تصيح.. او تقعد تطلبه إن تخلي أبوه يصبر شوي بدل العجله على سعود...
بعدها طلع متعب من عندها متأسف على حالها...بس بعد ماشاف حال أخته وحال أبوه واهله..أصر إلا لزم إنه لازم سعود يطلق بشاير باقرب فرصه..

بعد ما طلعوا من عند بشاير قعدت تصيح...صح هي تعبت مره أول ماتركها سعود وانجرحت جرح غائر من الصعب ان يلتئم.. بس بعدها تحسنت حالتها...بس لها تقريبا ثلاث أسابيع رجعت لبكائها..لحزنها.. لشوقها...لحبها...لقلبها...رجعت مشاعرها تتجدد...لم يكن من السهل أن تنسى سعود...ولم يكن من السهل أيضا أن تعود تحب نفس الشخص الذي جرحها وادماها حتى النخاع...
راحت بشاير وفتحت جوالها وهي تمسح دموعها..راحت للرسائل للحافظات كانت موجوده حافظه بإسم: (حبي)...

قرت بعض الرسايل اللي كان مغرقها سعود فيها...
(يسري لك الهاجس من الوجدان مدفوع
وترتاح لك نفسي وتنسى عناها
واشرب حنانك من جفا الوقت ينبوع
وتشتاق لك عين بشوفك هناها
عين سقت ورد الهوى عشق ودموع
يوم المشاعر أرسلت لك غلاها)
وكان فيه مسج ثاني منه
(القلوب الوفيه ماتنسى ساكنيها
وقلبي بالمحبة يمسي على اغلى من سكن فيها)
قعدت تصيح وانسدحت على جنبها..
(ودي المس كل جرح يتعبك...
ودي اداويه وألمك واجمعك...
ودي اضمك لصدري وتغرق أنفاسي معك..
ودي دوم جنبك مثل ظلك اتبعك..
ودي ابكي فوق صدرك واقول آآآه
وينك يا مخفف أوجاعي اشتقت لك)
قعدت تصيح بقهر...وقعدت تقرى آخر مسج وصلها منه...
(تصدق بسمتك والله تفرح خاطري الولهان..
يطير من الفرح قلبي واصير بعالم ثاني...
والى من شفتك بضيقه احس إني انا الغلطان..
أعاتب نفسي بنفسي ولو ماكنت أنا الجاني...
حبك بداخل عروقي ولا يوصل لحبك إنسان..
يمر الوقت وبثبت لك حبي لك إن الله أحيــاني...)
وصل هذا المسج في هذاك اليوم الشؤوم...قعدت تصيح..تحس بالجرح وبالحب وبالشوق...الذي حاولت تقتله..بس للأسف كان اقوى منها بكثير..
وبالفعل أثبت لها سعود حبه العظيم لها؟؟؟...
وبعدها ضمت جوالها لصدرها...ولمت نفسها بطريقه مكورة وهي منسدحه تحاول تجمع كيانها المبعثر...تحاول تكتم على حبها لا يفضحها أكثر... تحاول تحس بالحب والحنان اللي فقدتهم من شهور طوال...

***

بالليــــــــل الســــاعة(8)...
بندر اللي كان جالس مع عياله في جلسة يمكن تسمى(كرسي الإعتراف) كان اول مره يسويها...بس لقى هذا أفضل حل خصوصا بعد ما أشار عليه خويه إنه يزور اخصائي اجتماعي ونصحه بهالشي في بداية عودة أولاده للجادة الصحيحة...

بندر:الحين ممكن أعرف وين رحت يا فارس امس..ماجيت إلا الساعه 2 ونص بالليل وإحنا بنص الأسبوع؟؟؟...
فارس اللي كان مستغرب من سؤال أبوه له...
فارس:ليش تسأل؟؟؟...
بندر معقد حواجبه:من دون ما تسأل...قولي وين كنت؟؟؟...
فارس:طيب من اللي قالك؟؟؟...
بندر يصرخ:فارس....تكلم احسن لك...
حاول فواز إنه ينسحب من دون ما يحس فيه ابووه...
بندر يلف على فواز:فــــواز...اقعد و يا ويلك لو تقوم...
ويلف على فارس:تكلم...
فارس:كنت سهران مع أخوياي...
بندر:والجامعه؟؟؟؟..
فارس:وش فيها الجامعه؟؟؟...
بندر بسخريه:ينتظرونك تقص شريط الإفتتاح...وش يعني ماعندك دروس.. ماعندك محاظرات...
فارس وهو يبلع ريقه:اليوم ماعلي محاظرات قبل الظهـر بس..
يقاطعه بندر بعصبيه:انطم ولا كلمه تكذب على يافارس...
فارس مات خوف مكانه...
بندر بعصبيه:قسم بالله لو تكذب على أكثر من كذا لاقطع هالعقال على ظهرك فاهم؟؟؟...
هنا فواز مات ضحك مع مره خايف من أبوه...بس كان شكل أخوه يضحك مره..
بندر:وأنت اثبر بعد...
فارس مقهور:تقولي أنا انطم...وتقوله انثبر...وش معنى؟؟...
بندر بإستغراب مع عصبيه:يعني انثبر أهون من انطم...
فارس:طبعا...احسك تقولها لي يباه بحماس..وبعدين انطم مره قويه...
بندر:أقول فارس والله لو ماتتأدب...ومالك دخل فيني أقول اللي ابي فاهم.. بس شكلي ماعرفت أربيكم زين...
فواز:الحمدلله ماقلنا شي إنت تكلمت بنفسك...
بندر:أنا على بالي إني تارك رجال..بس شكلكم أبد بس والله لأعلمكم التربيه من أول وجد وجديد...
وبالفعل تغيرت معاملة بندر مع عياله وصارت الصرامة الشديدة جدا هي المفتاح الأول لخروج أبنائه من حالتهم المخزيه...

***

كانت شذى رايحة مع تركي لكوفي من دون فصولي الصغينون..
شذى:وش عندك عازمني على قهوه...اول مره تسويها من تزوجتك؟؟؟...
تركي بابتسامه:قلت تغيير...
شذى:وش سر هالتغيير؟؟؟....
تركي بنظرة مكر:شي اتمنى اغيرة...
ضحكت شذى بصوت عالي..
شذى تناظر تركي:يا حليلي والله يا تركي...
تركي بإستغراب:ليه؟؟؟..
شذى:لأني عارفه وش السبب...بس لمن يصير اللي براسك بيرجع الروتين لحياتي....خلنا كذا احسن يصير شوية اكشن...
تركي:أكشن هاه؟؟؟....أقول مالت عليك بس...
شذى:طيب ليش ما خليتني أجيب فيصل معي خله يتونس شوي...
تركي بقهر:ماعندك غير هالفيصل تشلينه معك بكل مكان تروحين له ترى من جد لاعت كبدي منك ومنه ومن حبك له...
شذى تناظره باستغراب....
تركي مقهور:ترى كل الحريم عندهم عيال مو بس إنتي... إنتي شوفي نفسك كيف أهملتيها عشانه..بعدين بيكبر وبيتزوج وبيسحب عليك وما بيبقالك غير تركي...
شذى بضحكة سخرية:قول مقهور وارتاح...
تركي يكابر:قالوا لك مجنون...اغار من ولدي...
شذى:إيه مجنون...وموت بغيرتك...وكلامك اللي قلته تو بيزيدني أتمسك بولدي...وإنت ادري إنك مقهور لأنك(تقولها بدلع)صفر على الشمال...
تركي بمزح مع جد يمسك يدها اليمين بقوة وهي تحاول تفك يدها منه بس مهيب قادرة...
تركي:أنا يا أم شوشه صفر على الشمال...
شذى بألم وهي تصر على اسنانها:فك يدي..ولا تخليني أصرخ...ترى إحنا بمكان عام...
تركي يزيد:يقالك تهددين...
شذى وهي تترجى بعيونها:الله يخليك فكني...
تركي:ببوسة...
شذى تفتح عيونها زياده:تركي؟؟؟....واللي يرحم امك فكني...
فكها تركي وقاعده تدلك يدها من الألم...
شذى تناظره:وحش...
تركي بطنازة:يا الحسناء....
شذى:غصب عنك...
تركي:إنتي ليش الحين كلامك ابد مافيه رومانسيه...
شذى:بالعكس أحس إني انا ألحين بقمة الرومانسيه...
تركي:باين يا قلبي....
شذى بعد فترة صمت:تركي...
تركي:سمي...
شذى بهمس:الله يخليك لي يا تركي...
تركي:والله يخليك لي يا شذى...
هنا حط تركي يده على خده وقعد يناظرها...أما هي فقعدت تناظره.. التقت عيونهم بحب...وبشوق..يحاولون يعدلون ويصلحون اللي بينهم...
شذى بحرج بالغ:خلاص وخر عيونك...
تركي:لأ ما راح أوخرها...
شذى:طيب البس نظارة شمسيه ما أحب احد يطالعني كذا...
تركي:للحين إنتي كذا...
شذى تصرف الموضوع:شخبارك؟؟؟؟؟....
تركي قعد يناظرها ويضحك:تصدقين تعرفين تصرفين الموضوع...


***


في هذا اليووووووووم اللي طال انتظاره...واللي طال صبره...
كانت سلمى بتلتقي مع عادل وبتقوله عن كل شي...عشان يلقى حل لحبهم الضائع...
سلمى:هلا عادل...
عادل:هلا بحبيبة قلبي...
سلمى:وصلت؟؟؟...
عادل:أبشرك...أنا الحين بالفندق...
سلمى بفرح:صدق؟؟؟...طيب ليش ما قلتي أول ما وصلت المطار...
عادل:بغيتها مفاجأة...
سلمى:خلاص إنت اليوم ارتاح...وبكره نتقابل...
عادل بإصرار:اليوم نتقابل...مافيني أصبر حتى بكرة...
سلمى بدلع:الصبر زين...
عادل:أنا صبور...بس محد يقول للعطشان اصبر وبيده كاس مويه..
سلمى تضحك:يا عيني على التشبيه...
عادل بضيق:اخبار الزفت ولد عمك البدوي هذا...
سلمى بضيق:يا شين ماطريت..قبل فترة جاني وتهاوشت معه...
عادل:فكه منه هالخايس...
سلمى:قلعته.....طيب وين نتقابل...
عادل:شوفي الفندق اللي انا فيه فيه مطعم بأعلى دور مره حلو...
سلمى:اوكيه اوكيه...خلاص اتفقنا...
عادل:الساعه 8...
سلمى:لا 8 بدري....خلها 10...
عادل:ما أقدر أصبر...أخاف تقعدي شوي وتقولي الوقت متأخر...
سلمى:لا لا تخاف.. مهوب سلمى اللي يمشي عليها هالكلام...
عادل:راح انتظرك فوق بالمطعم من الساعه 6...
سلمى بابتسامه:اوووووووووووووه يا خطيـــــر يا العاشق الولهان..
عادل:الله يصبرني بس...
وبعدها قعدت تسولف معه شوي..وبعد ماصكرت نزلت تحت ولقت عايشه وامها ام عبدالكريم تحت...
سلمى:هلا علوووووش...
عايشه:هلا وينك؟؟؟....وش سر هالضحكة اللي شاقة الوجه...
سلمى:مستكثرة علي هالضحكة انتي ووجهك...
عايشة:لأ بس فرحينا معك...من زمان ما شفتك كذا...
ام عبدالكريم: الله يخليك كذا دايم فرحان ومبسوطه يا سلمى...
سلمى:آميـــــن يمه...
أم عبدالكريم وهي قايمه:يالله بروح أشوف ابوكم...
وبعد ما اختفت أم عبد الكريم...
عايشه وهي تصر أسنانها:أكيد عادل أسود الوجه ورى هالسالفه...
سلمى تبي تقهر عايشة:إنتي ماعندك بيت يضفك 24 ساعه عندنا وين رجلك ووين عيالك؟؟؟..
عايشه:مالت عليك...هذا جزاي إني جاية اقعد معكم واونسكم...
سلمى:مين قال يا قلبي إنك تونسين...بالعكس تلوعين الكبد... أصلا انا ما أدري بندر رجلك أبو قلب طيب كيف متحملك...
عايشه:من جد ما تستحين...
سلمى بفرح وتتكلم بآلية:اليوم بشوف عادل..عادل قلبي وروحي ووجداني..
عايشه بخوف:سلمى تكفين لا تروحين...والله خايفه لا أحد يشوفك من معارفنا وأقاربنا...
سلمى:وهم وش يدريهم بالحب اللي بقلبي يكويني...خليهم بالطقاق...
عايشه:يعني إنتي عادي لو أحد يشوفك؟؟؟...
سلمى:اليوم بيتكلمون وبكره بينسون...
عايشه: من جد انهبلتي...
سلمى: من جد أنتي وش يعرفك بالحب...إنتي طوووول عمرك عشتي بدون حب...تعرفين تكرهين....بس ماتعرفين تحبين...
كان كلام سلمى لعايشه مثل السكاكين إنها تسمع هالكلام من أختها تحس بالجرح...وبالعذاااب...معقولة أنا ما أعرف احب...وبس اكره؟؟؟؟...



***

بالليل الساعه 10...
كانت سلمى قاعده فوووق بالمطعم مع عادل...
عادل:سلمى من جد صايرة حلوة...بس مرة نحفانة...
سلمى بطنازة:الجمهور عايز كده...
عادل يضحك:أي جمهووور؟؟؟...
سلمى:امزح معك يا حبيبي...بس تعرف اللي مريت فيه كرهني بنفسي وبالأكل...
عادل:إنشالله هذي آخر الآحزاااان...
سلمى:كيف يا عادل...وأنا أسمع عايشه اختي تكلم أبوي وتقولة لازم يكلم تركي ولد عمي إنه لازم يعجل بزواجنا...تعرف لنا متملكين من زماااااان..
عادل بعصبية:وعايشة هادي ايش دخلها بالموضوع...
سلمى بإبتسامة خجل: ما ادري..اسألها...
.
.
كانت بنفس الوقت عايشة مع ولدها فواز ببيت أهلها...قاعده على أعصابها لأنها هي كانت الوحيدة اللي تدري باللي يصير...وهو عن سلمى تقابل عادل ألحين...وهذا هو الصدق..لأن سلمى كذبت على أهلها...وقالت إنها معزومه على خطوبة خويتها لمن شافوها طالعه بهالزينه كلها... كانت عايشة تدق على سلمى بس سلمى لمن تشوف اسم عايشه تعطيها بزي...
.
.
على الســــاعه 11 ونص بالليل وباقي سلمى ماجات...الكل خاف وخصوصا إنها ماترد على جوالها...جوالها تقفل؟؟؟....
.
.
بالفندق دق جرس الحريق...وبالفعل شبت حريقه بالفندق اضطرت ادارة الفندق إنها تصك جميع المصاعد الكهربائيه وعلى اللي فوق بالمطعم والأدوار العلوية إنهم ينزلون مع السلالم حقة الطوارىء..كانت زحمة الممرات...
سلمى بهلع:عادل وش نسوي؟؟؟....
عادل بإرتباك مع عصبيه:لحظه...
وحاول إنها يبعد الناس...بس وين كلن يبي يطلع وينجو بحياته...
كانت سلمى متمسكه بيد عادل بقوة..وهو بعد مافكها...بس للأسف بالفندق ما صكو الكهرباء اللي كانت السبب بالحريقة لأنه صار التماس بالكهرب وفجأة صار الفندق ينفجر مثل الألعاب النارية طابق طابق...
سلمى بصرااااخ:ما أبي أموووووووووت محترقة...
بس للأسف قدر الله وما شاء فعل...


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

بمجرد وصول الخبر لعايشه الساعه 3 الفجر بعد خوف طويــل جدا.... حست بالمأساة تبي تبكي بس مهوب قادرة حزينه على نهاية اختها المأساوية...بعد فترة صمت قعدت تنوح وتصفق بوجهها مثل المجنونة وتقول انها هي السبب...وتحس إنها هي اللي جرت أختها لهالشي... خصوصا محد يعرف بسالفة عادل غيرها هي...سوء خاتمة اختها خلتها في صراخ وعويل شكل مؤسف ومحزن للغاية...
.
.
أبوعبدالكريم...انصدم من بنته الفاتنه صاحبة الشخصية القوية إنها ماتت وانصدم إنها باقي بعز شبابها حس بالحزن والقهر اللي قعد ياكل قلبه..
حس بالحزن..وخصوصا إنه بنته قالت لهم إنها رايحه لخطوبة وش وداها للفندق تالي الليالي...
.
.
أم عبدالكريم..قعدت تبكي..بالحزن الذي لف ردائه على قلبها..لم تفرح بإبنتها..بكت على فقدها...شعور يائس لمن تعرف أن جزء من الأمومه تفتقدها بفقد أحد ابنائك...
.
.
فواز من درى حس بالحزن وقعد يبكي...زوراح دق على أخوة اللي كان بالبيت سهران على النت..لأنه بندر منع خروج عياله من البيت بعد الساعه 9 صدق تأخر معهم..بس زين إنه لحق...من درى فارس...انفجع بالخبر خصوصا إن علاقته مع خالته مو مره أوكيه...قعد يصيح وخبر أبوة اللي كان نايم اللي بعد كانت فاجعته مهيب أهون من ولده فارس... وخصوصا إنه يحس إنها انظلمت كثير في حياتها...
.
.
أبوبندر اللي من عرف قال(إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون) حس بمصيبة اخوة وحس بالحزن لفقد سلمى اللي اعتبرها وحدة من بناته...من عرف على طول راح لأخوة يهديه...
.
.
أم بندر اللي لمن عرفت قعدت تصيح...وبشاير معها يالله فقد وحده من العائلة صعب خصوصا إنه فجأة ولا تزال سلمى صغيرة....بشاير اللي قعدت تصيح مع أمها...وبعدها راحا لبيت عمهم أبو عبدالكريم بأنصاف الليالي...والحزن كاويهم...
.
.
سارا...اللي ماتت صياح...لأنها فقدت أختها اللي تربت معها...بكت لفقد سلمى شبابها المبكر...بكت لأنها غيبها الموت وهي لا تزال تحلم بالكثير.. بكت لأنها ألحين انقطع العمل..بكت لأنها الحين بدار الجزاء...الله يرحمك يا سلمى رحمة واسعه...ويغفر لك ذنوبك...
.
.
تركي اللي كان نايم قام على صوت جواله...كان المتصل متعب..علمة بالموضوع...اللي فجأة وقف تركي بعد ماكان مهوب قادر يفتح عيونه من النوم...بسرعه لبس...وطلع..كان حزيـــن خصوصا إن معاملته معها هالأيام سيئه جدا...حس بالذنب...غصب عنه نزلت دموعه...يالله يا سلمى.. سامحيني يا بنت عمي...
وهو طالع كانت شذى صاحيه مع ولدها...وسمعت صوت فتحة الباب لغرفة تركي...حست بالفضول وطلعت...ولمن شافته نازل وهو لابس استغربت..
شذى:تركي...
تركي لف على شذى:نعم...
شذى:وين طالع تالي هالليل؟؟؟....
تركي:قصدك إحنا على وجه الفجر...
شذى:طيب على وين؟؟؟...
تركي بحزن:سلمى بنت عمي...
شذى بقهر وهي حاطه يدها على خصرها:بس يا تركي من سلمى ما نتوب؟؟...
تركي بحزن:أستغفر الله يا شذى....سلمى عطاك الله عمرها...ماتت بحريقه بفندق من ساعتين...
كان كلام تركي لشذى مثل الصفعه اللي صحتها من تفاهة هالدنيا...فتحت عيونها على الآخر... يالله سلمى ماتت؟؟؟....ماتت بحريقه...غمضت عيونها فترة وبعدها لمن فتحت عيونها سمعت صوت صكت الباب.. عرفت إن تركي راح...يالله ربي يعين...ربك كريم يا تركي...رجعت لغرفتها و قعدت تناظر ولدها....ما قدرت غير تصيح وتبكي...يالله سلمى رحتي وما تصالحنا.... رحتي وباقي أنا وإنتي ما تصافينا...تذكرت كلامها أول ما جات من الأردن لمن قالت إنه يمكن تكون بينهم صداقة...بالفعل كان يمكن إنه تكون بينهم أحلى وأرقى الصداقات...بس الحياة والدنيا ووساوس الشيطان ما تخلي بني آدم يتصافى مع غيره... بكت شذى بقهر وبحزن وبرحيل من كانت قبل كذا عدوتها...بس ألحين حست إنها قريبه منها مره..
قعدت تدعي الله إنها بآخر هالليل يغفر له ذنوبها وإنها مسامحتها على كل كلمة وكل فعل وكل حرف قالت سلمى فيها.....الله يرحمك يا سلمى...
.
.
تواجد عيال أبو بندر بندر ومتعب وتركي وفارس معهم عند الفندق المحترق وسألوا قالوا إنه مجموعة كبيرة نقولهم من الضحايا ومن المتوفين للمستشفى
وبالفعل راحوا فارس وتركي وبندر...أما متعب راح لقسم الشرطة والدفاع المدني عشان يسأل عن ملابسات الحادث...
.
.
انصدم فارس و تركي لمن شافوا شكل سلمى وهي محترقة...طبعا بندر ما دخل معهم احتراما لحرمة الميت...أما تركي بصفته زوجها وفارس ولد اختها شافوها....يالله يا بشاعة منظرها وهم مطلعينها متفحمة..مهوب باين أي شي منها....وين الجمال الفاتن؟؟؟....وين نظراتها الساحره؟؟؟... وين طلتها اللي تشبة نجمات هيولود البراقات؟؟؟...وين عودها الريان؟؟؟... كلها ذهبت مع الريح؟؟؟...تركتها في اللا مكان..فارس من شافها شهق ومات صياح....يالله لهالدرجه الموت قريب منا؟؟؟...يالله لهالدرجة بسرعة الواحد يموت؟؟؟....من دون سابق انذار تروح روحه؟؟؟...إحنا وين عن الدار الآخرة اللي ما سوينا لها شي؟؟؟....ومعقولة تكون هذي خالتي سلمى؟؟؟.. تركي ضم فارس اللي مات صياح أول مره يكون فارس لهالدرجة ضعيف ...بس تركي ما لامه لأن المنظر حتى هو مصدوم ومرتعب منه... الله يرحمك يا سلمى...وين الجمال؟؟؟...وين الدلال؟؟؟...وين الصوت؟؟؟... وين روحك؟؟؟....جسد بلا روح...روح تحاسب إن خيرا فخير وإن شرا فشر...قعد تركي ما سك فارس...بسرعه جا الدكتور ورجع جثة سلمى للثلاجة...فارس اللي لا يزال يصيح ويبكي بنحيب...حاول يهديه تركي بس ما فيه أمل...راح مسكه مع كتفه وسنده وطلعه معه من عند الثلاجات ولقى بندر برى ينتظرهم بندر اللي ما تحمل يشوف ولده كذا بسرعه وراح يضمه... أما تركي فراح يصب له كاس مويه من البراده القريبه...وعطاه كاس الماي اللي ما قدر يشرب منه إلا شوي..بعد شوي من فارس وأبوه بندر اللي يهديه ويحاول يذكره إن هذا مصيرنا كلنا...بس ما كان هذا إلا يزيده إلا بكاء وحسرة...
وتركي واقف جاه الدكتور وقاله ما تبي تشوف اللي كان مع الميته... استغرب تركي من كلامه...
تركي:عفوا يا خوي وش تقول؟؟؟...
الدكتور:أقول ما تبي تشوف اللي كان معها؟؟؟...
تركي:مات؟؟؟...
الدكتور:لا بس حالته مره حرجه وحروقه جدا شديده...
تركي مستغرب:هو واحد....أو وحده؟؟؟...
الدكتور:واحد....ليه إنت ما تعرفه؟؟؟...
تركي:طيب وش أسمه؟؟؟...
الدكتور:للحين ماعرفنا....
تركي:طيب بسرعه عرفتوا سلمى وش معنى هذا...
الدكتور:إنت اصبر...بعد شوي تجينا بياناته...
تركي:طيب ممكن أشوفه...
الدكتور:هو ألحين بالإسعاف...بعد ساعه يمكن يطلع...
تركي:أوكيه في الصباح بأجي أشوف...
الدكتور:طيب...
راح الدكتور من عند تركي وبكلامه معه ولّد داخل تركي ألف سؤال وسؤال... يا ترى من هذا اللي مات مع سلمى؟؟...طيب يمكن من تدافع الناس مات هذا معها؟؟؟؟...الله العالم...
.
.
فاطمه اللي درت الصباح...كانت واقفه بالدرج ولمن ردت قعدت تصيح وطاحت بالأرض...معقولة بنت عمي سلمى راحت وماتت...لااااا وبحريقه بعد...قعدت تصيح وجات نوف وعلمها أبوها...قعدت تصيح صعب واحد من العائلة يموت حتى لو يكون مهوب محبوب...يا رب سلم سلم... بعدها بنص ساعه راحت فاطمه لبيت عمها اللي كان مليان بأهلها...ولمن شافت عايشه ضمتها وقعدت تصيح...تصيح من قلب...أما عائشه..قعدت تصرخ وتهذي باسم أختها...كانت حالتهم تصعب على الكافر...
.
.
الخبر باليوم الثاني كان مغطيته الصحافه...والتلفزيون....حريق فندق بالعاصمه خلف الكثير من الضحايا خلفه...وذلك بسبب التماس كهربائي حدث وقلة مخارج الطوارئ أدت إلى تدافع الناس ولكن الوقت لم يمهلهم اكثر فلقوا حتفهم وكان هناك القله من الناجين من الوفاة؟؟؟....
.
.
و جاء عبدالكريم ومرته وولده من الأردن...كان الحزن معمي عيونهم يالله إنك ترحمها وتغفر لها ولنا...


***


بعد مرور أيام العزاء الكئيبه والحزينه...
كان لا يزال تركي يفكر بكلام الدكتور....رجع للمستشفى وسأل عنه...ولقاه وبعدها عرفه على نفسه وما احتاج الدكتور وقت طويل حتى تذكره... و اعتذر له إنه بحم عمله بالمشفى إنه يشوف باليوم مئات الوجيه...بس تركي من النوع اللي ينحفظ وجه...
الدكتور:والله تأخرت يا أستاذ تركي...
تركي بإستغراب:ليه؟؟؟...هو طلع...
الدكتور:قصدك انتقل إلى رحمة الله...مات هذاك اليوم...لأني مثل ما قلت لك من قبل حالته حرجه جدا....
تركي:طيب عرفتوه؟؟؟...
الدكتور:إيه...طلع من جده...وتوه بيوم الحادث جاء من جده...سبحان الله عايش بجده وأراد ربك إنه يجي الرياض لأنه أرض موتته...
تركي بفضول و شك:طيب وش دراك إنه كان مع بنت عمي...
الدكتور:هم جونا مع بعض...فتوقعت إنهم قرايب لأنك تعرف متفحمين ومهوب باين منهم شي...
تركي:طيب ممكن أشوف ملفه...
الدكتور:والله صعبه...هذي خصوصيات مرضى....
وحاول معه تركي وبالموت وافق الدكتور...
الدكتور بتردد:اوكيه بس لا تقول لأحد إني وريتك...
تركي:أفا عليك...ارقد وآمن سرك ببير...
راح معه تركي وفتح له الكمبيوتر وقعد يدور غلين ما لقاه بعد خمس دقايق كانت مثل خمس سنوات عند تركي...
الدكتور ينبه تركي:هذا هو ملفه...
ناظر تركي صورة عادل المرفقه...وقعد يقرى المعلومات عنه...كان تقريبا كبره..قعد تركي يتأمل الصورة إلين ما حفظ ملامحها... وبعدها طلع وشكر الدكتور على هذا...
.
.
راح بعدها تركي وسأل ادارة المستشفى عن إن كان أحد من اللي يشتغلون بالفندق...دلوه على جرسون كان يشتغل وراح له تركي..كان الجرسون سوري ومصاب بحروق وكسور...ولا يزال مترقد بالمستشفى...راح تركي وسلم عليه...وقعد يسولف معه شوي...وحاول يسأله عن عادل..
الجرسون:ما بتزكروه..
تركي:حاول...
الجرسون:طيب شو كان لابس؟؟؟...
تركي يحاول يكتم غيظه:ما ادري...إنت تذكر...
الجرسون بتعب:والله ما بتزكر يا اخي المطعم هزيك الليله كان فيه ناس كتير...
تركي:واللي يرحم والديك تذكر معي...
وقعد تركي يذكره...وسبحان الله...ربي أراد إن سلمى ماتموت ويموت سرها معها...وكشفها ربي قدام تركي...
الجرسون وكأنه يتذكر:إيه...إيه تزكرتوه...كانت معوه ست...
تركي باهتمام:معه وحده؟؟؟...
الجرسون:تزكرت...هو كان لحاله وكأنه ينتظر حدا وطلب مني وهو لحالوا إنو بدو معسل تفاح و جبتى له...ولفت نظري إنه طول لحالوا...وبعدين إجات ست كتير حلوة واستقبلها بحرارة...وناداني...وطلبوا عشا...
تركي:طيب اللي كانت معه...كاشفه أو متغطيه؟؟؟...
الجرسون:لا ما كانت مغطيه وجها...لأني شفتا وكانت كتير حلوة وظريفه..
تركي:طيب ممكن توصف لي شكلها؟؟؟...
الجرسون وكأنه يتذكر وهو كان أصلا متعب وبالموت يتذكر:كانت حلوه مره...(وقعد يناظر تركي وفجأة سأله) إنتا اخوا؟؟؟...
تركي بإستغراب:لأ...مانيب أخوها...(واستدرك كلامه)وش دراك إني اخوها؟؟؟...
الجرسون:سبحان الله نفس العيون....
تركي واللي بدا الدم يغلي بعروقه:طيب هي قعدت معه لحالهم....
الجرسون:إيه...وكان شكلهم كتير مميز لأنها حلوة وكتير دلوعه وصوت ضحكتها مره عاجبني...
انقهر تركي لمن شاف إنه الجرسون يتغزل ببنت عمه...
تركي بغضب بعد ما خذا حاجته:انطم وانثبر ويا ويلك لو أشوفك تجيب طاريها فاهم؟؟؟؟...
الجرسون بإستغراب:شو بك؟؟؟....
عصب تركي منه وما حب يصرخ عليه عشان لا ينتبه الناس بالمستشفى.. بس كان مره مقهور وقبل لا يطلع ضربه على يده المكسورة اللي قعد الجرسون يصرخ ويان منها...بس تركي مقهور يحس سلمى هانتهم... واللي كمل السالفه جاي هالشامي يتغزل ببنت عمه وزوجته عينك عينك...
.
.
راح يزور عايشة بالمسشفى...جاها انهيار عصبي بعد العزاء مهيب قادرة تتحمل...وخصوصا إنها تظن إنها الوحيده...اللي تعرف يحقيقة موت سلمى مع إن الكل زعل ومستغرب إش اللي ودى سلمى للفندق بهالوقت؟؟؟... مهيب كانت معزومه بخطوبة خويتها بس حزنهم على وفاتها ماخلتهم ينتبهون كثير لهالنقطه....
تركي بعد ما تنحنح ودخل على غرفة عايشه بس وقف عند الباب من الداخل وأعطاها ظهره...استغربت عايشه من زيارة تركي لها وخصوصا إنه جاي بحاله...
تركي:كيفك الحين يا ام فارس؟؟؟...
عايشه وهي تعدل طرحتها:بخير...
وراح تركي على طول سألها عن الموضوع...عن حقيقة موت سلمى... ومن عادل هذا؟؟؟؟...عايشه من درت قعدت تصيح وما قدرت تتكلم... بس تركي ضيق عليها الخناق...وبالاخير تكلمت...
عايشه وهي تصيح:كان خويها وحبيبها الأردن...(تصيح)بس والله كنت أحذرها منه...بس ماتسمع....وبيوم وفاتها راحت تقابله حذرتها وقلت لها قلبي ناغزني...بس مافيه فايده...(وقعدت تبكي بصوت عالي)تكفى تركي لا تعلم أحد الله يخليك...
تركي اللي حس بالمهانه وبالخديعه من سلمى...كانت مخاويه وتحب بالأردن؟؟؟.... وتقابل حبيبه هنا بالرياض بعد؟؟؟؟....
بعدها استأذن تركي وطلع من عند عايشه اللي تجمعوا عندها النيرسات على صوت صراخها...واعطوها ابرة مهدأ ونادوا الكتور....
.
.
أعلن توبته لله وحس إن الدنيا تافهه...وإن مشاغله قبل تافهه...كسر اشرطة الأغاني...وكسر الأفلام الخليعه اللي كانت ملية خزانته...وحرق البوسترات السخيفهه للفنانين وأخذ أخوه معه وراحوا لعمرة....كان فارس يتمنى من الله يقبل توبته...ومثل ما كان يقود أخوه بالضلال والهبال...ًصار يقوده بالخير والهدايه....وفواز كان من النوع اللي يميل للخير...وبالفعل مال معه وفرح لأخوه ونفسه....وكانت فرحة بندر فيهم اكبر بكثير من إني أصورها لكم...


***

راح تركي لفاطمه اخته...اللي كانت حالتها النفسيه في سوء...راح لها وصالحها....وبالفعل تصالحوا...من دون أي مقدمات...قعدت فاطمه تبكي وتصيح راح تركي وضمها وقعد يهديها...ولمن دخلت نوف وشافتهم كذا حست بمثل الدموع تلمع بعيونها...فرحت إن خالها الأقرب لقلبها تصالح مع أمها...وبالفعل تصالحوا...وبعدها أخذ تركي فاطمه و نوف ووداهم بيته... أخذهم عند شذى...وبالفعل راحت معه فاطمه...لأن موتتة سلمى رققت قلبها وعرفت إن البشر مهما تكون مستوياتهم الماديه بيموتون وكلهم بيمرون من بوابة الموت اللي ما تعرف أمير أو زبال...
بالفعل راحت فاطمه وسلمت على شذى بحرارة...ونوف طبعا... فرح تركي من الخاطر على اللي يشوفه من اخته ومرته...وفرح أكثر لمن شاف تاخذ ولده فيصل بحظنها وتظمه بحنان وتقول((الله لا يفرقنا))...


***

----------


## شوق الربيع

بعد مرور شهر...
كانت عائلة شذى جاية تعزي... جاء محمد وسعود وأم محمد...أول ما وصلوا راحوا يعزون أبو عبدالكريم ومرته..اللي لقوهم بحالة حزن شديدة وبعدها راحوا يعزون لأبو بندر كانت روحتهم صعبة خصوصا محمد وسعود وأم محمد يحسون يمكن تصير فيها هوشات أو مشادات كلاميه...
بس كانوا مره معهم محترمين...وما طولوا كلها فنجال قهوهو واستأذنوا..
.
.
.
.
.
كان تركي قاعد مع سعود و شذى ومحمد....رجع معهم تركي عادي بس عشان شي واحد....عشان شذى...لأنهم أهلها..وعزوتها...وخوال ولده.. حس إنها تستاهل...إنه يكون معها ومع اهلها في أطيب معامله...ومن أجل عين تكرم مدينه...وسعود ما صدق إنه تركي رجع معه عادي...أما محمد فطلب من سعود إنه يصير عادي مع تركي عشان يحاولون معه يرجعون بشاير...
سعود:والله ودي يا تركي إني أنا وأختك...
قاطعه تركي:أنت ما تبت من هالسالفه؟؟؟؟....
سعود:تركي واللي يرحم والديك....
محمد:تركي والله أنا اللي اجبرته ولا أختك يبيها...ومهوب راضي بغيرها..
تركي:طيب ليش سويت كذا؟؟؟...
محمد بنظرة:تدري ليش يا تركي؟؟؟؟...
سعود ما يبي تتفتح مواضيع قديمه:بلييييييييز تركي....محمد وأنا اخوك لا تزيد الطين بله...
تركي واللي كان يبي من داخله إن سعود يرجع لبشاير....
تركي:أقول قوم نروح للوالد...
سعود بفرح:والله إنك سنافي...خشمك...
.
.
.
أبو بندر اللي قاله تركي قبلها بأسبوع عن حقيقة سلمى وطلب منه إنه يكتم الحقيقه...تضايق وانصدم وانقهر وحس بالمهانة من سلمى...بس ربي ستر وماتت وماتت عمايلها السوداء...
محمد:والله يابو بندر أنا اللي أجبرته...
ابو بندر:ليه هو ماعنده شخصيه؟؟؟...
محمد:إلا يابو بندر...بس تعرف أنا أخوه الكبير...وكان يظن إن كلامي يمكن يكون على صواب...بس للأسف...أتمنى إنك تعذرني يابو بندر..
ابوبندر سكت لأنه نفس الموقف صار معه مع اخوه عبدالكريم لمن أجبره إنه يخطب بنته سلمى لولده تركي...وزين سلمى إنها ماتت قبل لا تتزوج ولده جد...لأنها خوانه...والخوان ماله مكان...
سعود:السماح يابو بندر...أدري عن بشاير مالها تعويض بين البنات..
وبعد محاولات كثيره من محمد وسعود بأبو بندر وافق إذا وافقت بشاير...



***


هل توافق بشاير للرجوع؟؟؟...
هل تعود؟؟؟...
هل تروي قلبها من جديد بعد جاف مقحط؟؟؟...
طبعا بشاير بصدرها الرحب وقلبها الكبير...وبحنانها الفياض وعذوبتها الرقيقه.....واقفت على العودة بس بشرط إنها تشوف سعود بالأول...
بمجلس معزول عن الباقيين...
بشاير:ليش انت راجع الحين؟؟؟...
سعود وهو مهوب مصدق إنه يشوف بشاير من جديد...
سعود:شخبارك؟؟؟...
بشاير:بالأول جاوب على سؤالي؟؟؟...
سعود:والله ما أدري وش أقولك...بس من جد الغلط راكبني من ساسي لراسي...أنا غلطان...ويمكن لو أعيش عمري 7 مرات مستحيل تكون عندي غلطه كبرها...
بشاير بدموع:توقعتها من كل الناس إلا أنت...ليه شفت علي شي؟؟؟... الناس قامت تحكي فيني يا سعود وقامت تتكلم علي؟؟؟...ليه تسوي فيني كذا؟؟؟...لهالدرجه كنت لعبه عندك؟؟؟...لهالدرجه تاخذني وسيلة انتقام.. للأسف ما أضمن حياتي معك...
واعطته ظهرها ومشت...بس مسك سعود يدها ولفها عليه....
سعود:أحلف لك بربي اللي خلقني...إني كثر ما حبتيني حبيتك أكثر.. واللي صار بين لي إني ولا شي من دونك...بشاير إنتي الهوى اللي أتنفسه... انا أعرف إن الناس حبوا...بس حبي غير...تدرين ليه؟؟؟..لأني حبيت بشاير.. بشاير..إنتي الوحيده بهالعالم اللي راح ترد لي روحي...تكفين سامحيني.. وصدقيني على كثر غلطاتي معك...راح أعوضك..
بشاير والدموع تتجمع بعيونها وتنزل:هي غلطه وحده يا سعود بتقعد تجرحني طول عمري...
سعود:عاقبني بأي شي إلا ني أتركك...
بشاير قعدت تصيح وتشاهق بين صياحها...
سعود:بشـــــــاير الله يخليك تكلمي قولي أي شي...
بشاير من بين صياحها:حرااااااام عليك يا سعود...والله تعبت كثير...
جر سعود يدها وباسها...
سعود:العذاب عندي والله بعادك...
بشاير بحزن وهي تمسح دموعها:سعود لا تحاول تبيني أضعف...
سعود:أنا أعرف إن عندك قلب يغفر ويسامح...
بشاير تناظره...صح ما تقدر تبعد عنه...مثل ماهو قادر يبعد عنها...
بشاير:وليه أنت ما عندك شخصيه؟؟؟...أخوك يقولك دمر حياتك تسمع كلامه...
سعود:غلطة الشاطر بعشرة...
بشاير:اوووووه يا الثقة...
سعود:بشاير...عيوني قلبي...روحي نبضي...تكفين خلاص بلا بعاد..
بشاير:سعود..
سعود:سمي...
بشاير بإبتسامه:مواقفه...
سعود طلع من جيبه خاتم ولبسه بشاير كان من ألماس...
سعود وهو يلبسها بفرح:الله يا بشاير ماتدرين وش كثر فرحتي...
بعدها باسها بجبهتها...وحس إن جوهرته رجعت له...ولازم يحافظ عليها ومستحيل يدخل أي أحد بينه وبين جوهرته(بشاير)...
أعلنت المواقفه عند الرجال...وكشرط تأديبي من أبو بندر طلب من سعود مهر جديد...ما كان سببه الطمع...بس عشان لا يعيدها...
وعقاب ثاني يمكن ما يقدر عليه سعود هو تأجيل الزواج سنه...وأثناء هالفتره...ممنوع المكالمات...ممنوع الزيارات...تقبلها سعود بإمتعاض والله يجزي الصابرين الجنــــه...


***

كانت فرحة خالد...وفرحة مها كبيررررة....وأخيرا ربي فرجها عليهم... ونالوا بعد صبرهم للسنين الطوال....وأخيرا ربي رزقهم بأن مها حملت...


***

بالليل وبعد ما أخذت أم محمد بالغرفه الثانيه فيصل ينام معها...
كانت شذى مثل العروس هذيك الليله...كانت اول ليلة ترجع تنام فيها مع تركي....
تركي بإبتسامه:ما بغينا يا شذى؟؟؟...
شذى تضحك:خلاص رجع كل شي اوكيه...
تركي راح سحبها جنبه وقعدها وحط يده ورى ظهرها وباسها على جبتها وخدها...
تركي يناظرها:أحبك....والله أمووووت فيك....
شذى وهي تبوسه على خده:وأنا أكثر...
في الآخير حطت راسها على كتفه....لمها بصدق وبحنان...
لأنه حبها الحب...اللي مستحيل يتعوض بحب...أما سلمى فناساها لأنها بعمايلها ما تستاهل تعيش ذكراها بينهم....


يا عيونه بس يكفيني عــذاب * بالذي ودك تقولينه دريت
كل ما قلتيه عندي له جــواب * اقري عيوني مثل ماني قريت
ياذهاب العمر عمري في ذهاب * القوي الله فلكن ما قويت
مابقى لي قلب منك القلب ذاب * بيّن حالي ولوّني ماحكيت
كل ما قلت انفتح لي فيه بـاب * دار حظي وانقلب عما نويت
دوك شيبي لاح في حل الشباب * كلٍ وحظه وأنا بحظي شقيت
(خالد الفيصـــل)

تمــــت
بقلم:خجـ العذارى ـل

*****

أهداء إلى كل قراء (ياعيونه بس يكفيني عذاب)..مع باقة ورد جوري أتمنى أن تقبلوها....

*****

ألحين اكتبوا لي عن مشاعركم اتجاه القصه؟؟؟...
وش رايكم بابطالها؟؟؟...ومن أكثر واحد حبيتوه؟؟؟...
وش رايكم بالنهايه؟؟؟....
وش أكثر شي شد انتباهكم في الأحداث؟؟؟...
مشاعركم...أحاسيسكم...أبيها...قولوا كل شي تبونه...
وكلمة مشكورة حاف ما أبيها...أبي أتعب من قراءة رد
كل واحد فيكم....


*****


انتظروني في قصتي القادمه...
[ من يحب...يحب للأبـــد...]
لا أعلم متى ستنزل...يمكن بعد شهر ويمكن بعد سنه....
بس صدقوني إنها مختلفه عن ياعيونه...


*****





***************************************

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي خخخخ




تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## النغم انيني

برجع مرة ثانية برايي فيها
ومانعدم حركاتك الحلوة

----------


## شوق الربيع

مشكوووره على المرور 



تحياااتي

----------

